# English Premier League 2016/2017 Season



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

HYPE

The fixtures came out today: 

http://www.bbc.com/sport/football/premier-league/fixtures

Premier League champions Leicester City will begin their title defence at promoted Hull City on 13 August.

*The big game of the opening weekend sees Arsenal host Liverpool.* :klopp

Jose Mourinho and Pep Guardiola will not have long to wait to meet, with their new clubs, Manchester United and Manchester City respectively, due to clash at Old Trafford on 10 September.

And West Ham's first league match at their new Olympic Stadium home will be against Bournemouth on 20 August.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Who came up with these fixtures, Sky?

:maisie3 

Arsenal, Chelsea and Spuds in our first three away games.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

We've been discussing the worst transfers made by teams in Prem history, in the chatbox, so I'll try and make note of the utter dross made by the top teams. Obviously some gems have been discovered but there's no fun in that.

Money spent compared to the performance given is the main criteria. But just generally being fucking shit is another.

*Arsenal*
Francis Jeffers - 8 million
Pascal Cygan - 2 million
Phillipe Senderson - 2.5 million
Mikael Silvestre - fuck all
Seb Squillaci - 4 million
Gervinho - 10.5 million
Andre Santos - 7 million
Callum Chambers - 16 million (harsh this one as he could end up alright)
Gabriel Paulista - 13.5 million

*Chelsea*
Chris Sutton - 10 million
Winstone Bogarde - wage thief
Juan Veron - 15 million
Mateja Kezman - 5 million
Asier Del Horno - 8 million
Shaun Wright-Phillips - 21 million
Andrei Shevchenko - 30 million
Khalid Boulahrouz - 7 million
Yuri Zhirkov - 18 million
Fernando Torres - 50 million
Marco van Ginkel - 8 million
Mohamed Salah - 11 million
Juan Cuadrado - 26 million
Baba Rahman - 21 million (might come good)
Falcao - 8 billion in wages

*Everton*
Alex Nyarko - 4.5 million
Andy van der Meyde - 2 million
Per Kroldrup - 5 million
Diniyar Bilyaletdinov - 9 million
Oumar Niasse - 13.5 million

*Liverpool*
Titi Camara - 2.5 million
Bernard Diomede - 3 million
Chris Kirkland - 6 million
El Hadji Diouf - 10 million
Nick Barmby - 6 million
Bruno Cheyrou - 3.5 million
Salif Diao - 5 million
Fernando Morientes - 6 million
Ryan Babel - 11.5 million
Diego Cavalieri - 3.5 million
Albert Riera - 8 million
Alberto Aquilani - 20 million
Andy Carroll - 35 million
Christian Poulson - 4.5 million
Stewart Downing - 20 million
Luis Alberto - 7 million
Iago Aspas - 7 million
Simon Mignolet - 9 million (he's fucking shit)
Lazar Markovic - 20 million
Dejan Lovren - 20 million (might end up alright under Klopp)
Mario Balotelli - 16 million
Christian Benteke - 32.5 million

*Man City*
Alf-Inge Haaland - 2.5 million (bitch)
Jon Macken - 5 million
Matias Vuoso - 3.5 million
David Sommeil - 3.5 million
Georgios Samaras - 6 million
Rolando Bianchi - 9 million
Felipe Caicedo - 5 million
Jo - 18 million
Robinho - 32.5 million
Roque Santa Cruz - 17.5 million
Jack Rodwell - 12 million
Scott Sinclair - 6 million
Eliaquim Mangala - 32 million
Wilfried Bony - 28 million

*Man Utd*
Massimo Taibi - 4.5 million
Juan Veron - 28 million
David Bellion - 2 million
Eric Djemba-Djemba - 3.5 million
Kleberson - 6 million
Anderson - 20 million
Nani - 20 million (can't find accurate amounts for these two)
Gabriel Obertan - 3 million
Bebe - 7 million
Wilfried Zaha - 15 million
Marouane Fellaini - 27 million
Angel di Maria - 60 million
Memphis Depay - 25 million
Falcao - 8 billion in wages

*Tottenham*
Sergei Rebrov - 11 million
Ben Thatcher - 5 million
Helder Postiga - 6 million
Mido - 4.5 million
Darren Bent - 16.5 million
Ricardo Rocha - 3.5 million
Roman Pavlyuchenko - 14 million
Paulinho - 17 million
Roberto Soldado - 26 million
Vlad Chichires - 8 million
Erik Lamela - 26 million (not worth that yet)​
Who're we having then?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

PREM THREAD :WOO

Fixture List Computer needs unplugging and should be launched into space on the next shuttle

I always thought Riera was decent for us


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

This should be turned into an English football thread so fans of the Football League can join in! 

:fuckthis


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Punkamaniac said:


> This should be turned into an English football thread so fans of the Football League can join in!
> 
> :fuckthis


There will be another thread for those fans/teams closer to the beginning of the season :cudi


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Punkamaniac said:


> This should be turned into an English football thread so fans of the Football League can join in!
> 
> :fuckthis


I agree with this statement, but I guess you'll be able to join me in the other leagues thread where I'll be giving my Scottish Fitba updates :evil


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

and where everyone will also be ignoring scottish fitba updates

i'd argue robinho was one of our most important signings. his first season was pretty good though. a glamour signing. thank god we didnt get kaka for however much we were offering back then.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> can't find accurate amounts for these two)


All the transfer documents and paraphernalia pertaining to it probably self destructed five seconds after they were signed in Anderson's case lol.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Vader said:


> We've been discussing the worst transfers made by teams in Prem history, in the chatbox, so I'll try and make note of the utter dross made by the top teams.


Good thing Newcastle aren't a top team (or even a Prem team anymore) because you could write a book filled with the shite they've brought in, let alone a post


----------



## anthonyselby (Jan 24, 2016)

funniest part of the list is hahahhahah Falcoa 8 Billion dollars in wages lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Nani was a good signing.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> Nani was a good signing.


At 20 million, there's a difference between a good player and a good signing.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

V. Skybox said:


> At 20 million, there's a difference between a good player and a good signing.


He was both. Probably a better signing than a player actually. 

The fucking GOAT of 2010.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

:jet3 at full power already I see


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

V. Skybox said:


> :jet3 at full power already I see
















































The GOAT. Club POTY in a title winning season. SHAMING Ronaldo at the Euro's.

Anderson was underrated too you fucks.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

More like........overweighted. Am I right?

Yes, I am


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Credit: Steamed Hams™


As head of the SMILEY POLICE and due to work being quiet atm, the following has been made as a guide for everyone. The code for each smiley is included:


*Recently Added Smileys:*

:evra evra ogba2 pogba2 :messi2 messi2

helan phelan :mowen mowen

:joel2 joel2 :msn msn


*Match Smileys:*


:goool goool :goool2 goool2 :save save

:howler howler :miss miss :dive dive

:yellowcard yellowcard :redcard redcard


*CORE Smileys:*


:brodgers brodgers ogba pogba :villa villa

:benched benched :loveit loveit :bigron bigron

enaldo2 penaldo2 :walphtf walphtf



*Text Head Smileys:*

:ibra ibra :higuain higuain :disdrogba disdrogba

:keys keys :hkane hkane :muller muller



*The JET SCALE Smileys:*


:jetgood jetgood :jetbad jetbad


*Laughing Smileys:*


:bosque bosque :terry terry :blinker blinker ique2 pique2

:avb3 avb3 :fergie fergie :costa costa

:carra carra :ken ken :torres torres :robben2 robben2



*Sad Smileys:*


:mj2 mj2 :mjeng mjeng :mjchelsea mjchelsea enaldo penaldo

:jose jose :sadbecks sadbecks :claude claude

:sadpanda sadpanda :downing downing :terry1 terry1


*Gifs:*


:banderas banderas ards Pards :ibra2 ibra2


*Hogan Smileys:*


:hogansun hogansun :hogannew hogannew :hoganinbred hoganinbred

:hoganutd hoganutd :hoganliv hoganliv :hoganbarca hoganbarca

:hogancity hogancity :hoganbayern hoganbayern :hoganars hoganars



*Jet Smileys:*


:jet jet :jet2 jet2 :jet3 jet3 :jet4 jet4

:jet5 jet5 :jet6 jet6 :jet7 jet7 :jet8 jet8


*Poster Smileys:*


:berlino berlino :silverc silverc

:cockhead1 cockhead1 :cockhead2 cockhead2 :cockhead3 cockhead3

:cockhead4 cockhead4


*ROBOT FELLAINI Smileys:*

:fellabot fellabot :fellabot2 fellabot2


*England Smileys:*

:whiteknight whiteknight :moore moore

:banderas2 banderas2 :lolengland lolengland


*FAKE IRELAND Smileys:*


:fightmem8 fightmem8


*Footballer Smileys:*


:sparker sparker:jones jones

:griez griez :willian willian :hazard hazard :welbeck welbeck

zil ozil :hartdog hartdog :balecock balecock


*Manager Smileys:*


:wilkins wilkins ep pep :kean kean

ards pards :emporer emporer


*MSN Smileys:*


:messi messi :suarez1 suarez1 :suarez2 suarez2 :neymar neymar


*
'Clean' Bayern Smileys:*


:coman coman :carlo carlo :lewa lewa

:xabi2 xabi2


*Wheeler Dealer Smileys:*


:arry arry :redknapp redknapp


*THE ROOB Smileys:*


:theroon theroon :lotsoroon lotsoroon


*Liverpewl +Jurgen FLOPP Smileys:*


:hendo hendo :firmino firmino :sturridge sturridge :stevie stevie

:mario mario :KLOPP KLOPP :klopp2 klopp2 :kenny kenny

:klopp6 klopp6 :coutinho coutinho


*Towns(end) Smileys:*


:towns towns - The others were PURGED :no:


*FRAUD MANAGER Smileys:*


:woy woy :woytf woytf :woywoah woywoah

:martinez martinez :gnev gnev

*

Moyes Smileys:*


:moyes4 moyes4 :moyes7 moyes7 :moyes6 moyes6

:moyes1 moyes1 :moyes5 moyes5 :moyes8 moyes8


*
Beautiful Skin Smileys:*


:xabi3 xabi3 (RIP Adam Lallana)


*
Stern Looking Managers Holding Guns Smileys:*


:simeone simeone :conte conte


*
Titus Bramble + Other (Less Important) Sunderland Smileys:*


:bramble bramble :cattermole cattermole :dozy dozy


*Steamed Hams / Aston Villa Smileys:*


:heskeymania heskeymania :hesk2 hesk2 :barry barry 

:darkbarry darkbarry :darkheskey darkheskey :bozza bozza


*CORRUPT FIFA + Des Lynam Smileys:*


:blatter blatter :des des


*Other Acceptable Non-Fitba Smileys:
*

Note: All Gifs are fine accept that shitty Henry Hill one.

:troll troll :lenny lenny :snrub snrub enguin penguin :quite quite :yas yas

:mcbain mcbain :homer4 homer4 :Hutz Hutz :datass datass :mark: mark:

:trips5 trips5 :hogan hogan :bateman bateman :bird bird :cudi cudi

:CENA CENA :hmm: hmm: :done done :sodone sodone

Will update this when new (relevant) smileys are added enguin


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

#JusticeForSakho


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

This tribute is freakin' amazing.

He's definitely not gonna look as godlike as he did in Ligue 1, for obvious reasons.

My only gripe with the whole thing is him not coming to Utd. earlier.


----------



## TakerOz (Jul 5, 2016)

Chelsea supporter here. 

It's going to be interesting to see how Conte reshapes the team/formation and who he brings in, as he hasn't signed anybody other than Batshuayi at this point (to my knowledge). We definitely need some structure and direction, so hopefully he brings that in. All the hype about Hazard, Costa and Matic leaving has been drowned out, thank God for that! Hopefully he gets more out of the players and implements a system that bloody works because I'm sick of the unknown when watching Chelsea. One week we thump someone, then the next we lose to a relegation stricken team, it's getting ridiculous! Absolutely sick of the rumours to do with who we could be signing because not one of the rumours seems legit.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/fanta...-fantasy-draft-sign-up-discussion-thread.html

DRAFT, MOTHAFUCKAS


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

For the first time in years I was actually looking forward to a season in anticipation that we may be able to push on and not be involved in a relegation scrap under Allardyce, and now it looks like he is off to take the England job. 

Even if he doesn't go, our pre-season has been affected as we are now a month away from the season with no new signings (players wont sign with the managers situation up in the air) and 2 players down from our regular starting 11 from the back end of last season. Yedlin was improving and I wouldn't have minded getting him back, but it will really annoy me if we don't get M'Vila back. With a more attack minded CM next to M'Vila sitting in front of Kirchoff (who was fantastic the whole second half of the season), we would actually have a midfield which on paper looks cut out for the Premier League for the first time in years. Our form from January onwards last year spread out over the course of the season would have seen us comfortably in mid-table and with a few decent signings I'd of been confident of comfortably staying out of the relegation battle.

Now, it's likely we're back to the drawing board and looking for a new manager with 4 weeks till we visit the Etihad for Pep's first game in charge of City, that should be fun! :lmao


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

That really is dodgy getting a new manager in 2-3 weeks before the season starts, hardly any time to work with the players and sign new ones. 

I can't believe he is the head candidate for the England job if I'm honest, the same hype/failure process is going to happen over the next 4 years. He's not a bad manager but really, England manager? I guess there isn't many available out there.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

there isnt a good candidate for the England job thats the problem its a poisoned chalice 

im optimistic about our (liverpool) chances this season, liked the look of young gurjic yesterday and we only really have the league to concentrate on

hopefully top 4

terrible to say it but united are winning the title


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Crazy to say one team is going to win in the middle of July, when there's many great managers involved and it looks like teams are rebuilding with players they need.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Joel said:


> Crazy to say one team is going to win in the middle of July, when there's many great managers involved and it looks like teams are rebuilding with players they need.


just have an uneasy feeling about the mancs this season


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't give a fuck what anybody says. 

In his game against Wigan, Mkhitaryan looked promising.






OURS NOW BABY! :evilmatt


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah because everyone on here was trashing Mkhitaryan.

Mourinho found another promising young player? Can add him next to Robben on his "young players I discovered list" :robben2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:claude


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Martial has accidentally let it slip on Twitter that he's either gonna be wearing no. 29 (or the no. 19?) jersey this season.

Which means Ibra is gonna be getting the 9 jersey, probably.

A 4-3-3 with Ibra as ST and MKH/Martial on the sides sounds good, but where does that leave Rooney? Mourinho has stated he's gonna be retaining him as an ST.

The stripes down the sides of the new kit looked horrendous to me. Current kit is fine as it is.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rooney will obviously be playing in the 10.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

retraining a striker to be a striker :lenny2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It'll be a front 4 of Ibra/Martial/Rooney/Mika with Ibra just staying up top and the other 3 floating around in the attacking positions. *


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Kiz said:


> retraining a striker to be a striker :lenny2


I meant retaining, obviously. :side: Unless you were taking a jab at Wazza.

Martial/Ibra/MKH, with Rooney behind Ibra is what's being rumored.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Also didn't comment in Euro thread so doing now cos I've been away for a bit but I made £550 off betting at euros & had France not messed up v Portugal in final made just under a grand in total. But no bloody Eder won it for Portugal didn't he sigh see it's karma cos I said Eder was worst signing in 2015 PL window last summer & Jammy git as result cost me near enough an extra £400. FFS.



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Martial has accidentally let it slip on Twitter that he's either gonna be wearing no. 29 (or the no. 19?) jersey this season.
> 
> Which means Ibra is gonna be getting the 9 jersey, probably.
> 
> ...


Rooney will play as a 10/second striker in 4-2-3-1 but before we jump the gun to much lets just say we do indeed sign pogba (touch wood & all that) that 4-2-3-1 formation won't work for pogba if Rooney as a 10 & if his part of 2 CDM spots his wasted playing in deeper role his better placed having 2 actual center mids next to/around him & going 4-3-3 also pogba isn't someone I would want deeper anyway I what him as a free roaming 8/boxtobox cm with ability drive high up into attacking third. 

I think Rooney got to start thinking that if doesn't impress Jose his not starting for us next season & not sure how that situation goes down since his caption but Jose ending his cm experiment & telling Rooney play in attack & compete with our Others players up top then semi mocking own caption passing ability in cm doesn't suggest to me that Jose all together convinced about Rooney abilities here. That press conference Jose even says he will play 9 or 9.5 or 10 but then says maybe can't play a 9 anymore so Jose basically told Rooney playing as 10 & that's it. 

I've gone on long enough about Rooney before he can't play as a 10 he gets worse the deeper he plays he still has at times ability to score & instinct finishing in/around box still there but other parts of game has regressed so much that makes it hard to see where he fits in & Rooney always returns to pre season unfit & unprepared & think dangerous game my feeling is first thing Rooney cocks up Jose will hook him on the spot or in next game whatever is & don't see Rooney being in starting 11 this season for us & not sure Rooney himself will accept a squad/bench role. It's a Interesting & frustrating sub plot to our season. 

Should mention that I really liked Mkhi in 10 role v Wigan I thought when we signed him he may be used at RW more & will prob play in that area quite a bit this season but even though it was against Wigan the way he linked up play, found space & carried ball at pace past players & in between lines was really good to see & cant remember last time had a player like him in that role in side? I also wouldn't rule out Jeese playing far more then people may expect on rw next season. One things that most notable about yesterday was we need a rb who aid our attack to create width & overloads down that right side lot times saw link up play but mensah whose not natural rb didn't go forward to create space total opposite to Shaw at lb (best thing about yesterday for me was seeing him back fit & playing again) so wouldn't rule out us signing a rb this summer either. I've got dibs on Fabinho at Monaco,


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

New rules to curb bad behaviour.



> *Offences which could earn players a yellow card*
> 
> 
> Visibly disrespectful behaviour to any match official;
> ...


About fuckin' time.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Shitbags


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Wouldn't need all those rules if the refs would just stop being shite

What is going to happen is that they're going to continue being shite, there will be more yellows and reds resulting in shittier games, and the poor, poor refs won't get their precious feelings hurt when the mean players say mean things to them


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It's been embarrassing watching players hound refs for so long, this was very much needed. For me, they should copy Rugby, only the captain is allowed to approach the ref.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It means nothing when they're too scared to enforce them though. That list isn't much new to what the existing rules are. *


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

SAM TO BE NAMED ENGLAND BOSS

:mark:

EXCELLENT APPOINTMENT


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

:jet

So who are Sunderland getting?


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Numerous reports suggest talks with Moyes are advanced. More of the same really and we definitely needed a year or two more under Sam. We're at least in better shape to take on a new manager than we tend to be, I'd imagine we'll keep a lot of the stuff Sam enforced and Robbie Stockdale & Paul Bracewell will likely stay and both are quite highly regarded. Hopefully it means we can get some players in with less uncertainty. Might mean Sakho is less likely from West Ham but suppose we'll see.

Beating Hartlepool 3-0 after 30 mins in our first friendly so we're winning the league regardless

Still I'll miss :jet 

:moyes1


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Sad to not see Allardyce tactical outwit Guardiola in opening match :cena5

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> SAM TO BE NAMED ENGLAND BOSS
> 
> :mark:
> 
> EXCELLENT APPOINTMENT


Looks like its happening fpalm

Without doubt the lowest point in the history of the English F.A

He has won 1 league of Ireland first division title with Limerick and 1 third division title with Notts County in his managerial career. Has never even made it to a cup final

His greatest achievement as a manager is that he has never been relegated. Tells you everything you need to know. His style of football is awful to watch and the guy is a arrogant cunt. Absolutely fucking embarrassing and desperate appointment

Everything to do with the English national football team is a total shambles atm. We are nowhere near as good as we like to think we are. For the population we have the standard of players and managers we produce is a disgrace


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He made it to the 2004 League Cup Final.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Joel said:


> He made it to the 2004 League Cup Final.


Fair shout. Forgot about that. I can recall a couple of Semis


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Ah, the 2004 league cup final, when he was tactically outwitted via an early bombardment by former England FLOP Steve McClaren and his Boro side, only for Mark Schwarzer to afford Bolton a route back in that they completely failed to take.

It's a sad state of affairs that it has come to this, but at least it's not Steve fuckern Bruce. 

I hope the media don't pressure :jet into playing a certain way. If he's going to succeed or fail in the job, I would rather he be allowed to do it his own way. Even if it means Andy Carroll feeding the regenerated corpse of Kevin Nolan's career and the nose bleed seats at Wembley becoming the most expensive for England games. So be it.


----------



## tomspur84 (Jul 21, 2016)

is england just giving up or what
naming Sam as manager? really!!!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

seabs said:


> *It means nothing when they're too scared to enforce them though. That list isn't much new to what the existing rules are. *


At least they should make any match involving Mike Dean a must-see event.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Came here to post that. :lmao LAWDY LAWD.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Andre said:


> It's a sad state of affairs that it has come to this, but at least it's not Steve fuckern Bruce.


Absolutely this. I'd back Big Sam, but Bruce would have been a step too far. Still annoyed that our lads didn't show up in the play-off final against Dull Tigers and send him into the queue for the guff jobs in the lower end of the Championship. He's a flop manager.

It's obviously going to be Allardyce and whilst he's a little underwhelming I'd fancy him to motivate the players a lot more than Hodgson.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm not thrilled with Big Sam either, but there aren't really any better options, and he at least has a definitive defensive style and won't be intimidated into shoehorning big names into the team. He's definitely a better man manager and tactician than Woy. It's an appointment I can understand and we all should be backing him.

Look at Portugal, they stuck to their defensive system and weren't afraid of benching big names like Moutinho, Sanches and Gomes at various points. They beat the much fancied home nation team in the final with their talisman not playing for most of the match. Not saying we will emulate their success but it is at least a model we can try to follow.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Jay-Jay Okocha is legit one of my favourite players of all-time. Hopefully Sam wheels him out of retirement and gets him playing for us.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Green Light said:


> Jay-Jay Okocha is legit one of my favourite players of all-time. Hopefully Sam wheels him out of retirement and gets him playing for us.


The fucker who captained the Nigeria team in 2002 that parked the bus for a 0-0 against England meaning we ended up on Brazil's side of the draw whilst a Germany team we smashed 5-1 a year earlier strolled to the final with the an easy draw and a bang average team :mjeng


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

The amount of time I spent at the park perfecting that drag-across-into-a-stepover thing he did (I'm sure it's got a name) :banderas

Perfected it :banderas

Got tackled every time I tried to go past someone with it :banderas


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

Hopefully Everton has a good season this year. I think we have a good enough side and manager that we should easily get a top 6 finish.

My Official Predictions after using the Sports Predictor

1. Manchester City 96 pts
2. Chelsea 91 pts
3. Manchester United 86 pts
4. Arsenal 82 pts
5. Liverpool 81 pts
6. Everton 72 pts
7. West Ham United 63 pts
8. Leicester City 60 pts
9. Tottenham 58 pts
10. Middlesbrough 50 pts
11. Stoke City 48
12. Southampton 43
13. Swansea 42
14. Watford 28 pts
15. Burnley 24 pts
16. Sunderland 22 pts
17. Hull City 22 pts
18. Bournemouth 20 pts
19. Crystal Palace 18 pts
20. West Brom 16 pts


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

1. Manchester City 
2. Manchester United
3. Chelsea
4. Arsenal
5. Tottenham
6. Liverpool
7. Leicester
8. Everton
9. West Ham
10. Stoke City
11. Southampton
12. Swansea
13. Watford
14. Bournemouth
15. Middlesbrough 
16.Sunderland
17. Crystal Palace
18. West Brom
19. Burnley
20. Hull City Tigers R.I.P.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Why are people predicting WBA to go down?

16 points as well :bosque


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

downnice said:


> Hopefully Everton has a good season this year. I think we have a good enough side and manager that we should easily get a top 6 finish.
> 
> My Official Predictions after using the Sports Predictor
> 
> ...


Don't think any team could get more than 90 points let alone 2 teams 

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

Pummy said:


> Don't think any team could get more than 90 points let alone 2 teams
> 
> Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


I did screw around with the predictor and give the top teams more wins than usual and I agree two teams getting 90 pts is unrealistic but I do believe 1 team can get 90 in a season.

also stand by my general table


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Best team before Xmas last season: Leicester, then City.
Best team after Xmas last season: Leicester, then Spurs.
Best team in the run in: Leicester, then Arsenal.

Result: Leicester win the league by 10 points. Best team and top of the league all season long. 3 defeats all season. Commanding title win.

They lose their third best performer from last year but otherwise strengthen, and now people on here have them finishing in 7th/8th behind Liverpool, West Ham, Everton :robben2

Everton finished 34 points behind Leicester last season. THIRTY FOUR. That's the amount of points Norwich earned in the entire season.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Out of Bournemouth, Burnley, Middlesbrough, Hull, Watford and Sunderland, two picks thinking West Brom going down is :walphtf

Also the points distribution in that table is something else.

That being said, I should probably make a table if I comment on others;

1.City
2.United
3.Chelsea
4.Arsenal
5.Liverpool
6.West Ham
7.Leicester
8.Spurs
9.Everton
10.Swansea
11.Southampton
12.West Brom
13.Stoke
14.Palace
15.Sunderland
16.Middlesbrough
17.Watford
18.Bournemouth
19.Burnley
20.Hull


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'll do one myself considering these all look way off to me.

1. Man City
2. Man Utd (assuming they get Pogba)
3. Leicester
4. Arsenal *might bump them up depending on who they sign
5. Chelsea
6. Spurs
7. West Ham
8. Liverpool
9. Stoke City
10. Everton
11. Southampton
12. Swansea
13. Crystal Palace
14. West Brom
15. Sunderland
16. Middlesbrough
17. Bournmouth
18. Burnley
19. Watford
20. Hull City


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

5th? How dare you! :conte

Think with Conte, two good signings (maybe a few more coming) and the players will hopefully care to perform again, we can get third. Still need more to challenge for the title imo.









I do see Leicester drop off this year, especially if Mahrez goes (might not happen so let me dream). United and Chelsea shouldn't be under performing like last season. Arsenal 4th spot love affair. Leicester can finish above both Spurs and Liverpool but I decided to give you guys a post for the wall of shame if I'm wrong. :towns


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We will challenge for the title. We have a full week to prepare for fixtures for the majority of the season.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't think that Leicester will achieve anywhere near what they did last season, as at July 22nd 2016. Reason I stamp a date in there is because I think it'll be related to transfer activity.

Their team relied on players not picking up injuries and not rotating their first 11 that they will now be required to do with those Champions League fixtures. So far they've bought an additional goalkeeper, a first team upgrade in the shape of Musa (with their substitute wanting to leave) and a replacement for a key player.

Or in other words, look at how many teams throughout all of the European leagues in the past several decades started to struggle because they had to introduce new fixtures that they didn't play before. Squad depth being tested, not making the right moves to bolster that depth etc etc. I don't think they'll be an exception.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I can't think of many teams that have won the league so convincingly and then dropped to 7th/8th, but feel free to correct me.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

:mjchelsea


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Andre said:


> Why are people predicting WBA to go down?
> 
> 16 points as well :bosque


Championship would me mental if this lot went down and none of the wm teams got promoted this year

Would love it personally


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Less talk about Norwich from last season please. 

:hoganinbred 

LMAO @ this shit btw







. We're going to need a version with a Santa Hat for his usual Xmas and new year slump.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Also, it's a bit early isn't it ?

Lots of business still to be done


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't want to be a wanker who diminishes what Leicester did last season but a good portion of why they had such a huge lead was down to the 'big' teams being fucking horrendous at times. The fact United nearly finished 3rd sums last season up. Purely off assumptions, I'd have United, City, Chelsea, Arsenal, Spurs and Liverpool above them. But I'd have said that last season too so it'd be silly to write them completely off after losing just one player; one who was very good but let's not pretend that Kante isn't replaceable either. I just see the bigger teams actually pulling a finger out this year.

1. United
2. City
3. Chelsea
4. Liverpool
5. Arsenal
6. Spurs
7. Leicester
8. Everton
9. Stoke
10. West Ham
11. Middlesbrough
12. Crystal Palace
13. Southampton
14. Swansea
15. West Brom
16. Sunderland
17. Burnley
18. Watford
19. Bournemouth
20. Hull TIGERS


EDIT: Also @Andre opinions on the psychedelic vomit excuse of a Norwich kit?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Seb said:


> I can't think of many teams that have won the league so convincingly and then dropped to 7th/8th, but feel free to correct me.


It's likely the same amount of teams that have gone from relegation candidates to winning the league. Which is the point I was trying to make. That we'd be naive to assume "Leicester (absolutely) will finish this position". They are a wildcard, even more so this year because there are more variances (Champions League football especially) in the field than there was last season. Squad depth has always played a massive part of teams retaining surprising form, coupled with Europe, and it'll be no different here.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

seabs said:


> :mjchelsea


:hoganutd


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756566862515867648
big fan of the daily mail having access to the whatsapp group the players apparently use. Always makes me think of defoe sharing some of the top #bantz they had in a bbc interview - https://vine.co/v/iQidvXFn92P










Stockdale and Bracewell should hopefully both be kept on since they apparently led a lot of the training under Sam so it would be best for continuity and we definitely just need to keep doing what we were doing since the turn of the year and just look to add to the squad. Would just like the Moyes announcement so a line can be drawn under this whole thing and we move on


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> It's likely the same amount of teams that have gone from relegation candidates to winning the league. Which is the point I was trying to make. That we'd be naive to assume "Leicester (absolutely) will finish this position". They are a wildcard, even more so this year because there are more variances (Champions League football especially) in the field than there was last season. Squad depth has always played a massive part of teams retaining surprising form, coupled with Europe, and it'll be no different here.


Yeah and that's why I don't see them retaining the league and dropping down, but assuming every single big name club (Utd, City, Arsenal, Spurs, Chelsea, Liverpool) is suddenly going to be better than them when they finished between 10 and 21 points ahead of all of them seems a bold prediction to me.

Just surprises me that everyone here thinks that not one or two but all six of the 'big clubs' are going to now be ahead of a Leicester team that dominated last season.



Andre said:


> LMAO @ this shit btw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excuse me, TIME AND EFFORT was put into MAGIC HAT CESC. More time and effort than Chelsea put into the corresponding shirt for sale in their official online store.

@seabs if you would be so kind to add :ceschat (Y)

Santa Hat version is an EXCELLENT idea though.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

These predictions are always a bit pointless, but yeah it's way too early for them rn. Should do them after the summer transfer window shuts. At least use some contemporaneous knowledge from this coming season.

@Vader It's a homage to the early 90's bird poo kit. Obviously awful, but if we play as well in it as we did back then (including a certain famous night in Germany :robben2), I won't give the slightest shit. So that will probably mean a 4-0 win vs Wolves and not much else as it's a third kit. 

:hoganinbred


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Mine is 
1. Man Utd 
2. Man City 
3. Chelsea 
4. Arsenal 
5. Tottenham 
6. Leicester 
7. Liverpool 
8. Everton 
9. Stoke 
10. Southampton 
11. West Ham 
12. Middlesbrough 
13. Crystal Palace 
14. Swansea 
15. Watford 
16. West Brom 
17. Sunderland 
18. Hull 
19. Burnley 
20. Bournemouth 

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if anyone finishes below hull they're breaking derby's record.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

MOYES REDEMPTION TOUR :moyes2


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

like three years ago this never would have seemed plausible so i'm happy enough. 4 yr contract means a lot of compo when we sack him in 18 months but oh well. plus seeing how happy sam is to be england boss makes it difficult to begrudge him his dream job. Hopefully it works out well for both parties

also pls sign some fucking players. namely yann mvila who keeps saying he really wants to come back HOME


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Moyes should be a really good appointment for you guys. He'll definitely be back in his comfort zone, right at his ceiling. He'll be able to play as he wishes to get the results he wants without much pressure (for a few years anyway), which should see you guys comfortably away from relegation scraps.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah he's definitely capable of establishing us further up the table away from a perennial relegation fight which is what we were hoping for from Sam. If we can get anywhere close to his ceiling he had with Everton I'll be more than happy. Think it was the obvious choice to build on what Sam has started since the January window. Plus he'll hopefully have a point to prove in the league after the way it ended at Utd.

Nzogbia was actually one of our better players today against Rotherham, got an assist and scored the winner but then it's only against a championship side. He'll probably be kept on to go on the mini tour of France this week and play in the first few Moyes games. Guess a short term, low wage contract wouldn't be horrendous but only if it's to pad out the squad and not instead of signings who would immediately improve the first team.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Thats quite good for Sunderland. Probably won't be floating around relegation with him in charge. Return of Moyes, yet another manager to look forward to seeing in the league this season :moyes4


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Was really glad to see that Moyes will be taking over at Sunderland.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Here is what the Prem table will look like by the end of the 16/17 season, brothers

I randomised the teams 38 times because each team plays 38 games, which means it should be more accurate than all of your tables, scientifically


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

DenAuston said:


> Here is what the Prem table will look like by the end of the 16/17 season, brothers
> 
> I randomised the teams 38 times because each team plays 38 games, which means it should be more accurate than all of your tables, scientifically


Fraudiola :bosque


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Hull are destined for a season of WOATness. 

1. Manchester City
2. Manchester United
3. Chelsea
4. Arsenal
5. Tottenham 
6. Leicester
7. West Ham
8. Liverpool
9. Stoke City
10. Everton
11. Southampton
12. Middlesbrough
13. Crystal Palace
14. Bournemouth
15. Swansea City
16. Sunderland
17. Watford
18. Burnley
19. West Brom
20. Hull Tigers


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Another PL season, another set of crap bought by Wenger. I know Granit is the new golden boy on the scene but watch him flop like the majority of buys from Wenger in recent years, not to mention 30 mill is a joke. Plus we let Higuain just walk away...in recent years we have been tied to and not made a big push for the likes of Mata, Ribery and so many others. Why spend 30 mill on Granit again? Ah well, top 4 finish guaranteed and the fans are happy, it's our fault really.

United though are rebuilding a team with a lot of depth...with even more depth. Expect them to canter to a PL win.



DeeGuy said:


> Hull are destined for a season of WOATness.
> 
> 1. Manchester City
> 2. Manchester United
> ...


I like this prediction. I'm also on the hype that Leicester hopefully keep their quality, show they aren't a one season wonder and finish high. I'd love it if they were top 4. 

I think they have a real chance of finishing above Tottenham too, although I feel West Ham are going to be more like 10th.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

1. Chelsea
2. City (if Aquero stays fit I think they'll win but I can't see that happening)
3. United
4. Arsenal
5. Spurs
6. Leicester
7. Liverpool
8. West Ham
9. Southamption
10. Everton
11. Crystal Palace (If they buy Benteke)
12. Stoke
13. Middlesbrough
14. West Brom
15. Swansea
16. Sunderland
17. Watford
18. Burnley
19. Bournemouth
20. Hull (R.I.P might even break some records.)

Hopefully Leicester don't make me look like an idiot but imo Kante was the best player.

Pains me to write Liverpool being 7th but except for the attack and goalkeeper everywhere needs improvements, especially LB.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

1. Man Utd
2-19. WHO CARES
20. Hull TIGERS

:fergie


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Hull Tigers gonna beat Derby's record :heyman6


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Going to go with this as my prediction as it stands, top five promises to be a great battle:

1 Manchester City
2 Manchester United
3 Chelsea
4 Tottenham
5 Arsenal
6 Everton
7 West Ham
8 Liverpool
9 Leicester
10 Southampton
11 Crystal Palace
12 Stoke
13 Swansea
14 West Brom
15 Middlesbrough
16 Watford
17 Sunderland
18 Bournemouth
19 Burnley
20 Hull

Top five will be close, got a feeling Koeman will do well with Everton in his first year. There's talent there, they just need the right manager. Puel at Southampton is an interesting appointment, he did very well at Nice and it will be interesting to see if him and Les Reed work well together there and he works with the players they bring in. Boro will be fine but the other two promoted teams won't, Burnley will be similar to their last stay, and Hull will do well to break double points. I'm not saying Wednesday would have stayed up (we'd have finished bottom too, let's be honest) but I'd have fancied us to have at least been entertaining, scored some blooters and thrown some money at the team to at least have a decent go at it.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

Vader said:


> We've been discussing the worst transfers made by teams in Prem history, in the chatbox, so I'll try and make note of the utter dross made by the top teams. Obviously some gems have been discovered but there's no fun in that.
> 
> Money spent compared to the performance given is the main criteria. But just generally being fucking shit is another.
> 
> ...


Nani??? Nani was great in Man u under SAF. Plus where's Raheem Sterling?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

He had one good game followed by 3 shit ones. Not great. I'm not writing a kid off after one poor season.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Adebayor for City possibly? Was around £20m and did very little.
Miller for United if including Kleberson and Tiabi.
The Chinese player that got loaned out to Belgium then disappeared for United too.
Kranjcar for Spurs possibly? Ben Davies doesn't feature as frequently for them as Rose does so he could be eligible.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I don't disagree that Hull will struggle and it might be coming from a point of bias and an but some of these predictions are really daft. I don't understand why people are predicting them to get 9 or 10 points. It's largely the same squad that was midtable for most of 13/14 and slightly better in some positions like up front. If the rumours are true, then it's likely we'll be getting a better manager in the shape of either Coleman or Martinez.

Aston Villa managed to get 17 points with a worse manager and a worse starting line up.


----------



## Saffiemack (Jun 11, 2016)

No, gotta hope Liverpool will win. Haven't seen a win since I've been old enough to remember it. Other than a few cups, and Europe stuff, of course


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Seems like Jack Wilshere is injured, again.

It seems to be a minor one tho.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

what else is new?


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Do you guys run a prediction competition or anything?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Dell said:


> Do you guys run a prediction competition or anything?


 @CGS has been running one for a few years now.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Really eager to see Boro play in the league again, hope they do well and stay.

Musa looking good for Leicester City. Hope Leicester do well again, but with CL football and everything now on their plate, it's complicated. I don't think they'll be "exposed" or anything but CL level football is not a joke. Cannot shake off the feeling that they'll end up falling well short there, judging by their results against PSG/Barça etc.

Mourinho really shouldn't sell Bastian, Bastian—Morgan—Pogba sounds really great.

Have a strong feeling that the title is between either City or United.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The return of :gnev and RACHEL RILEY presenting Friday Night Football :sodone*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

just what uk punditry is missing, one eyed united fans.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Community shield later. Not been a great preseason for us Leicester fans, I know the preseason doesn't mean much in the scheme of things but it still isn't the best of feelings to go into our first ever Premier League season defending the Title on the back of games like that one against PSG where we were utterly outclassed or the Barcelona game where we were dominated for the majority of it. I know they are big clubs who would have been considered completely out of Leicester's league even a year ago but we didn't even really put up a convincing fight. I'm really happy Kasper Schmeichel extended his contract as that new keeper we signed looks awful. Musa looks like he could be our secret weapon for next season though, especially after losing Kante.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm sure they'll be nice and unbiased. FRAUDNEVILLE doesn't deserve to work in fitba ever again. :shame


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Wouldn't surprise if Leicester finishing top 4 or higher again this season. Not only still have it but also have more attacking options at Musa + Gray devoloping. Losing Kante hurt them but Mendy seem to be not a bad replacement.

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Not really sure what I'm meant to take away from that Shield, as overall it was another sour note on Leicester's honestly pretty awful preseason run as we lost to a United which didn't exactly look as good as they could have, given the signings they have made and Mourinho at the helm. But on the other hand other than that keeper we signed, all of our new signings look really really good. Especially Musa. Which is very promising going into the season as we have some tough opening games to juggle with CL. Plus guys like Gray getting more time to play is always good thing, this guy has no shortage of ability, just experience and so they should really give him every second they can on the ball to make him a legitimate attacking option and first eleven mainstayer.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

good to win the Shield, didn't play particularly well but got it done in the end. Bailly has surprised me and done better than expected, he's quick and did a good job on Vardy overall.

Fellaini is a LEGIT FRAUD. fucking useless, unco clown of a footballer. what the hell was he thinking with that attempted back pass? my 92 grandmother wouldn't have stuffed that up, absolute GARBAGE. Rooney's first touch for 99% of the game was crap also, deary me the last few years that has declined sharply. Mata getting subbed off after coming on earlier no doubt will spark rumours that Jose still doesn't rate him, commentators were all over it straight away

ZLATAN TIME has begun tho :fergie


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

FUCK. The Pogba flash at the end.

This guy makes EPIC United vids on _Youtube_.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

seabs said:


> *The return of :gnev and RACHEL RILEY presenting Friday Night Football :sodone*


I'm hyped for the return of GNEV but Riley as well tho :trips5

Sky having the second best window behind Mino Raiola.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Seb said:


> Sky having the second best *window* behind Mino Raiola.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Wonder how many City fans are having a breakdown right about now.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Pizzamorg said:


> Not really sure what I'm meant to take away from that Shield, as overall it was another sour note on Leicester's honestly pretty awful preseason run as we lost to a United which didn't exactly look as good as they could have, given the signings they have made and Mourinho at the helm. But on the other hand other than that keeper we signed, all of our new signings look really really good. Especially Musa. Which is very promising going into the season as we have some tough opening games to juggle with CL. Plus guys like Gray getting more time to play is always good thing, this guy has no shortage of ability, just experience and so they should really give him every second they can on the ball to make him a legitimate attacking option and first eleven mainstayer.


If I was born on August 8th 2015, would I be alive longer than you've been a Leicester fan?


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Desecrated said:


> If I was born on August 8th 2015, would I be alive longer than you've been a Leicester fan?


Born in Leicester 25 years ago, lived there for 18 years before I started moving around the UK. Still visit Leicester all the time as most of my friends and family are there. I've lived in some right shitholes like Derby, Dover and Coventry and will probably move back to Leicester one day.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/fanta...ll-version-everybody-actually-wants-play.html

LET'S BE 'AVIN YOU


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

Special times are ahead for EPL fans: Zlatan:mark: Manchester derbies:mark: More stacked mid table than ever:mark: Conte:mark: Arnautovic:mark:. Can't wait for the season to start.

Going to make couple predictions: City wins, ManU second, Arsenal third. Crystal Palace will be relegated, Mikhitaryan with most goals + assists combined.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Dell said:


> Do you guys run a prediction competition or anything?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/2025482-premier-league-prediction-contest-2016-17-a.html

#ShamelessPlug 



Pummy said:


> Wouldn't surprise if Leicester finishing top 4 or higher again this season. Not only still have it but also have more attacking options at Musa + Gray devoloping. Losing Kante hurt them but Mendy seem to be not a bad replacement.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


Nah can't see them doing top 4 again this year. They got away with it last year with both Manchester clubs & Chelsea being dog shit and North London proving to be top draw BOTTLERS. Both City & Man U are building world class squads and both have world class managers at the helm and I feel Conte shouldn't be slept on. There seems to be so much talk about Pep & Jose that Conte can just glide through the season with less pressure on his back, Similar to Pochettino last year. 

Plus Arsenal are Arsenal and will find their way to that prestigious TOP 4 Trophy no matter what.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

I definitely think this season might be a bigger test than last year because we've proven now we can become a solid, upper middle table staple of the Premier League for years to come but I wonder at what cost it'd come if we go from winning last year to dropping down to a still incredibly respectable say seventh place or something this year. You know even when we were promoted it still didn't really interest players and even now we've won the Title we're paying top club prices but aren't really bringing in the big names (not that that is a question on quality) so next year when you haven't got the bargaining chips like PL Champions, CL football, that is when things could go really wrong for Leicester.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Be afraid. Be very, very afraid.

Fuck #Pogback . It's #POGBOOM ~


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Pogba is suspended for the Bournemouth game for yellow cards he picked up in the Coppa Italia. :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's #pogbanned


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

what a farce that is :lol

:hoganutd


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

absolutely ridiculous, typical FA wanting to screw united, corrupt

bite​


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

watch Leicester get relegated this year. haha.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Considering he's only had this week as pre season and he's seemingly spent it doing hype videos and generally coming across as a tit that you wish remembered he had a season to prepare for in a new team, it's not the worst thing. Good chance he isn't match fit and wouldn't have played anyway. *


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao that is so ridiculous 

But yeah Seabs is right. Has he had any game time since the Euros? It might be better for him to miss the game out and get his head into the game a bit more.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Season starts tomorrow 

:fuckyeah 

Shame we have to be at Arsenal and Chelsea in our first two away games tho. Hopefully we can get at Arsenal with their defensive issues if we ourselves can sort ours out too.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Sad I wont get to see Leicester's opening game as I'll be working, hopefully I can find highlights on reddit or something after.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I can't wait to watch the Premier League get underway today after an abysmal Euros Tournament. The way United played last season made me go off football a bit, I would always watch the highlights and round-up shows for the Premier League, Bundesliga, La Liga, MLS, Eredivisie, Football league, etc. However, I felt a little burnt out during LVG's reign and I just couldn't be bothered watching the football towards the end of the season (how I managed to stick through watching us I'll never know). I watched us win the FA Cup, which I was ecstatic about but still, it was a deflating end to the season (although I was happy to see Leicester win the title).

The Euros came along and again sucked my enjoyment out of watching the game, to the point I was always turning over here and there and watching bits and pieces of the lackluster action in the matches.

However, I'm pumped for this season, it feels huge with all the big name Managers being involved in the Premier League and how a lot of the top teams have made some big signings (except for Arsenal, :lmao) so it should inevitably lead to an exciting, enthralling, action-packed league with some potentially awesome football games ahead. I'm looking forward to our game on Sunday after a decent showing in the Community Shield (Zlatan didn't win the Community Shield, the Community Shield won Zlatan! That's going to get tiring quick!) and I'm also looking forward to today's first game between Hull City and Leicester. I don't have much hope for Hull this season with what has happened to them during the summer and I can see Leicester maybe challenging for the top 6 (you never know) but should be a good game.

Bring on the season I say!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Hull scored! First goal of the season and a really pretty goal too.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Genuine :jetbad half from :vardy who fucked up a few great chances and displayed a heavy touch.

Musa's pace :sodone


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*THE RETURN OF 11/12 SNODGRASS*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Morgan is utterly lost and all over the place without Huth's leadership. Look at the difference between Leicester's prem results from 2014 - now, with and without Huth. There's even a huge difference in the games before Kante signed.

Going from Kante to King is like going from 12 to 10 players. A huge drop in presence, solidity and quality. Mendy being available can not come sooner, even if he's only half the player Kante is.

Gray is talented, but Albrighton offers far better protection to the full back, while his end product isn't any worse.

Make those changes (possibly not the last one) with Vardy finding form and Leicester should be decent. Especially if they continue to recieve dodgy penalties.

Great result for Hull, but the game should have been over before they scored their first. They will have much tougher tests, although Musa ran them ragged at times in the first half.



Juggernaut said:


> *THE RETURN OF 11/12 SNODGRASS*


*12/13. Being good in the championship isn't quite the same as 6 goals and 7 assists for an ultra negative prem team with no pace. 

If he can con refs and take most of the set pieces this season, Hull have a chance to stay up, regardless of his shortcomings (no pace and very predictable).


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

So everyone's(including me) prediction are wrong since day one :riley like Hull the next Derby or Leicester won't collapse :jose 

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Btw is the first Hull goal an early gots contender? Synchronised bicycle kicks :moyes1

The return of







:mark:


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764387781934100482
:lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Great start to the Premier League season.

Just shows how important Kante was for Leicester last season. Absolutely no protection in front of that back four, especially in the first half. No idea where Mendy was, wasn't even on the bench. He probably isn't anywhere near Kante's level but he was surely bought as a Kante replacement, or at least someone to sit in front of the back four and he's no where to be seen. Amartey came off the bench and at least offered protection, albeit at a poor level. 

It's going to be one hell of a season.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Like the NBC commentators were ragging on about, Hull have a talented first 11. Their collapse will come when they need to play substitutes and tactical deviation. It's not the worst result in the world for Leicester. Good reminder that they might need 1-2 signings and that they aren't going to have an easy season away from home.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Leicester is getting relegated this year. Guarantee.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

RKing85 said:


> Leicester is getting relegated this year. Guarantee.


Nah.

They'll slide back into mid-table mediocrity though, it's inevitable.

The PL is just way too competitive. Really goes to show you how unpredictable it can be. So many people had already written off Hull as being sure to be relegated with like 20+ losses. And they come in and beat the Champions themselves.

7th—10th would be a reasonable finish for Leicester imho.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

lol at Leicester and Gary Lineker, pleased for phelan

standard stuff from the 3pms, nothing earth shattering

ballsy selections from pep, can't wait to see how they play


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Will catch up on the game on MOTD as sadly I could only follow the text results as I was at work, but they made Leicester sound like they played well just certain players like Vardy were making big mistakes and from the looks of things our defence completely fell apart without Huth which is ironic as he's the one suspended. Wasn't really sure about Ranieri's team selection either but I feel like there is no need to question that this early as his tactics usually pay off richly. Still, oh dear. Not really how we wanted to start our Premier League season.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Moyes :lmao McNair :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Moyes is a joke of a manager


absolute fucking fraud


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Only caught bits of the game on my phone, but Moyes' textbook negative take off a striker for a defender tactic never fails to amuse :bosque

City looked very disorganised for the Defoe goal, but that's to be expected at this moment with Stones just joining and other players being out of position. Way too early to tell how they will do this season. I'm assuming they will try to buy another defender or two.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764534764493832192
:andre


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

He was never not going to do it. He loves this sort of stuff, plus it's not like he's out of shape.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Punkhead said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764387781934100482


:maury Brilliant!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Fully expect Liverpool to do a job on us tomorrow. Wenger has had a full summer to address our defensive issues and has done nothing at all. I thought we needed a freshen up with 1 may be even 2 quality defenders and this was before the injuries to Per, Kos and Gabriel. We are going into the first game of the season with a 20 year old who has 27 appearences in his career and who got relegated from the championship with Bolton last season as our only recognised centre half. The arrogance of Wenger never fails to astound me


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Punkhead said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764387781934100482
> :lmao


best gif ever tbh


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Good to have the prem back :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Sturridge a doubt for today.

Shock, horror.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Lineker









Well done BRAVE Pep for dropping Butterfingers. If only England hadn’t had such a yes man for the last 2 tournaments who refused to drop the dandruff infested fraud. :woywoah


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Wasn't shocked that Hull beat Leicester. Hull's squad will be their undoing but they still have a decent XI - This is probably the worst time to be playing them.

UNITED BACK TODAY. Fully expect the usually laboured opening day display. Bournemouth dominated us in this fixture last season. No idea what the lineup will be.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The Batman said:


> Sturridge a doubt for today.
> 
> Shock, horror.


Word is that he is actually fit enough to play today, if needed. But Klopp is just playing it safe with him, so has left him out

I'm definitely going to trust Klopp's judgement when it comes to Sturridge's fitness, because he was really smart last season by playing Sturridge just for 60mins in every game when he came back from injury, then steadily increasing his minutes, and we ended up seeing one of the longest injury-free stretches of Sturridge's Liverpool career towards the end of last season


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

DenAuston said:


> Word is that he is actually fit enough to play today, if needed. But Klopp is just playing it safe with him, so has left him out
> 
> I'm definitely going to trust Klopp's judgement when it comes to Sturridge's fitness, because he was really smart last season by playing Sturridge just for 60mins in every game when he came back from injury, then steadily increasing his minutes, and we ended up seeing one of the longest injury-free stretches of Sturridge's Liverpool career towards the end of last season


Yeah, Klopp handled him well end of last season and we saw the benefits with his excellent end of season form, so i guess we'll be seeing more of the same for the time being. We may well see Firmino up top today again if that is the case, with Mane and Coutinho in behind. Unless he starts with Origi.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The Batman said:


> Yeah, Klopp handled him well end of last season and we saw the benefits with his excellent end of season form, so i guess we'll be seeing more of the same for the time being. We may well see Firmino up top today again if that is the case, with Mane and Coutinho in behind. Unless he starts with Origi.


I reckon he'll start with no striker formation and then bring on Origi in the second half :hmm:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

DenAuston said:


> I reckon he'll start with no striker formation and then bring on Origi in the second half :hmm:


Yeah, if last season is anything to go by, he may well start with that 'false No.9' in some of the big games again TBH.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Not a great game between Bournemouth and United so far but I'll take that 1-0 at half time. Defensively, we've been solid with Blind and Bailly being absolute rocks at the back and Valencia has done both his defensive and attacking duties well, especially taking into account he's been left on his own to do a two-person job with Mata always coming inside.

Mata has had a decent game and looks better when he plays in the middle (no surprise there), Herrera has done fine and Martial looks a threat when he charges forward but that has been rare. The passing has been slow and the overall play has been sort of static and laboured. It did pick up sort of after we got the goal and the team looked more comfortable in possession and playing around the 'D' of the Bournemouth area but still, it could be a lot better.

Rooney putting in a legit 0/10 performance again. He's given nothing to Ibra, who is feeding on scaps so far and has had hardly any service. Every time we look to go on the break Rooney is right there to either give the ball away, slow the game down and pass sideways to Valencia when he has better options in more dangerous areas (e.g. Ibra running behind his man or Martial storming down the wing with space) or he gets outmuscled off the ball. His first half performance was summed up when he had a chance to cross the ball in and he just ran so slow down the right flank and then got eased off the ball and Bournemouth regained possession. Such a shame to see a once fantastic player for us be on such a downward spiral the last few years.

Hope for a much better second half and to get another goal or two.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I know it's commonplace for bitter United fans to just scapegoat Rooney for everything on here, but come on.

Herrera has been an embarrassment, he kept losing the ball and overhit 3 or 4 crosses/long balls, including the one that ended up being the goal. Easily the worst player on the pitch. You can't possibly praise his performance and then criticise anyone else.

Second worst United player was Shaw, who was beaten several times and was even nut-megged at one point. Didn't do much going forward either, as opposed to Valencia.

Then you've got Martial, who wasn't involved in the game at all and probably should've been subbed at half time.

All comfortably worse than THE ROON in that half, who wasn't great by any means.

As for Man Utd on the whole, it was a below average, uninspiring performance. Rooney didn't do much, but neither did Mata. Also, i'm sure that Pogba will slot in nicely into one of those deep defensive midfield spots that Fellaini and Herrera are currently occupying - i.e. the exact same tactic Van Gaal used when he was manager.

edit THE ROON :goool :theroon :goool2

edit 2 Much better second half from United - Valencia, Mata, Rooney, Ibra all linking up well. Martial still a bit clumsy. Shaw dreadful again for the Bournemouth goal.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Good win after a woeful first half

Roll on pogba


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Bournemouth are silly if they don't sign a good CB by the end of the window. They might not get away with it again this season.

£15M for Ibe :bosque Brainless in possession and kept running into blind alleys, before giving the ball away, one time which led to the Ibra goal. Bournemouth immediately improved after he was subbed off.

United were rather ponderous in possession for large parts of the game, but they kicked on a bit in the second half and ground out a good comfortable result. Classic Mourinho. Pogba and Miki should add more urgency and guile to their build up play after a run of starts in the team. Watching the Herrera, Mata, Rooney triad recycling possession is painfully dull to watch. That needs to be broken up (sounds weird seeing as two of them scored, but United need to improve there for the stronger tests). Martial won't usually be that bad, I imagine. Shaw obviously deserves a bit of time to get up to speed and become confident in his leg again.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Seb said:


> I know it's commonplace for bitter United fans to just scapegoat Rooney for everything on here, but come on.
> 
> Herrera has been an embarrassment, he kept losing the ball and overhit 3 or 4 crosses/long balls, including the one that ended up being the goal. Easily the worst player on the pitch. You can't possibly praise his performance and then criticise anyone else.
> 
> ...


It's all about opinions Seb, I thought Rooney was the worst player on the pitch first half, he kept cancelling our momentum going forward and I thought he gave the ball away cheaply way more than any other United player. As for Herrera, I thought he did fine, nothing spectacular first half but I personally thought he was better than Rooney. A lot of United fans thought the same so I'm not the only one. I know he's usually the scapegoat, a lot more posters on here tend to have a right go at his performances way more than me but to me, he was awful first half. Like I said, that's just my opinion though.

I agree about Martial, I did think he looked dangerous at points when he did get forward first half but like I said, that was rare. He improved second half but nothing special.

Credit to Rooney, he looked much more fired up second half and did a lot better after his poor first half. Started to keep possession better, he was picking out some good passes, got the goal and was holding the Bournemouth players off him. I thought Shaw was good second half despite the mistake for the Bournemouth goal, he looked a lot more energetic. It will take time for him to get back to the form he was showing at the start of last season.

Everyone pretty much improved second half; Ibra was such a monster up front and caused the Bournemouth backline problems all game, Mata was really good at a danger when he came inside, Valencia was such a warrior down the right hand side and did well for our second goal. The passing was much more crisper, our pressing was great and and it was much more fluid and the link-up play was spot on. Also, Bailly was such a machine at the back and Blind was his usual calm and composed self. I would have given the Man of the Match award to Blind but I'm fine with Bailly getting it.

Nice to kick off the season with 3 points.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

https://twitter.com/BSchweinsteiger

His whole feed just oozes class. Disgraceful how he's been treated.



Foreshadowed said:


> It's all about opinions Seb, I thought Rooney was the worst player on the pitch first half, he kept cancelling our momentum going forward and I thought he gave the ball away cheaply way more than any other United player. As for Herrera, I thought he did fine, nothing spectacular first half but I personally thought he was better than Rooney. A lot of United fans thought the same so I'm not the only one. I know he's usually the scapegoat, a lot more posters on here tend to have a right go at his performances way more than me but to me, he was awful first half. Like I said, that's just my opinion though.


Herrera was overhitting everything, backpost crosses to Fellaini and Ibra for example, the long ball to Mata for the goal, etc... he also kept losing the ball. He had a terrible half, I'm not sure we were watching the same game.

Praising him and others (when United were pretty bad in the first half) and then laying into Rooney and only Rooney and calling his performance "legit 0/10" was :jet3


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Can't see Herrera getting prolonged starts for United again. Was his one chance to buy some more game-time. He rarely impressed van Gaal and Mourinho is a bit more stubborn with selection.

Martial will be fine for about a month but after more games like that, he'll be under pressure from Memphis if the latter impresses off the bench.

If the play will be classic Mourinho, then the team-selection politics should make for entertaining viewing.


----------



## Block3105 (Mar 19, 2016)

Zlatan Ibrahimavich, he's a Swedish hero,
On a free from psg,he cost fucking zero,
6 foot 5, hard as fuck, he gets the reds excited,
Stick your city up your arse cos we are man united

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Seb said:


> Herrera was overhitting everything, backpost crosses to Fellaini and Ibra for example, the long ball to Mata for the goal, etc... he also kept losing the ball. He had a terrible half, I'm not sure we were watching the same game.
> 
> Praising him and others (when United were pretty bad in the first half) and then laying into Rooney and only Rooney and calling his performance "legit 0/10" was :jet3


I didn't praise Herrera though, I said he did fine. That was it, not good, not bad just fine. Not like I said he was terrific or good first half. Yes, he did give the ball away and overhit his passes but I thought Rooney was worse. Just a matter of opinion. I thought it was a 0/10 performance (only for that first half) as he offered nothing the first 45 minutes of the game and even at one point he hit a back pass really hard to De Gea, which nearly caused us problems if De Gea didn't react as quick as he did. I could list many instances when Rooney ruined our momentum first half but you can also list moments why you thought Herrera was poor. I agree with a lot of your post, I just thought Rooney was the worst on the pitch for us first half. Again, that's just an opinion and nothing "hyperbole" about it. 

Plus, I didn't really praise anyone first half except for our defence. I mentioned Martial looked our only threat when he ran at the defence but that was rare, Ibra had no service and Mata looked better when he went more central. Not really praise.

I thought Rooney was better than Herrera second half though, he contributed a lot more to the team second half than Herrera, who just kept the ball and that seemed to be his main role in that second half.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Block3105 said:


> Zlatan Ibrahimavich, he's a Swedish hero,
> On a free from psg,he cost fucking zero,
> 6 foot 5, hard as fuck, he gets the reds excited,
> Stick your city up your arse cos we are man united
> ...


Can you not.


----------



## Block3105 (Mar 19, 2016)

How about no. United, top of the league, united united top of the league!! 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

So rumor about Mata might being sold could be die down to earth. It's nonsense anyway though 

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Foreshadowed said:


> I didn't praise Herrera though, I said he did fine. That was it, not good, not bad just fine. Not like I said he was terrific or good first half. Yes, he did give the ball away and overhit his passes but I thought Rooney was worse. Just a matter of opinion. I thought it was a 0/10 performance (only for that first half) as he offered nothing the first 45 minutes of the game and even at one point he hit a back pass really hard to De Gea, which nearly caused us problems if De Gea didn't react as quick as he did. I could list many instances when Rooney ruined our momentum first half but you can also list moments why you thought Herrera was poor. I agree with a lot of your post, I just thought Rooney was the worst on the pitch for us first half. Again, that's just an opinion and nothing "hyperbole" about it.
> 
> Plus, I didn't really praise anyone first half except for our defence. I mentioned Martial looked our only threat when he ran at the defence but that was rare, Ibra had no service and Mata looked better when he went more central. Not really praise.
> 
> I thought Rooney was better than Herrera second half though, he contributed a lot more to the team second half than Herrera, who just kept the ball and that seemed to be his main role in that second half.


My point was that you gave at least _some_ credit to several players - Mata, Valencia, Blind, Bailly, Herrera (so half the team) and then laid into only Rooney, and to the extent you called his performance legit 0/10, which is scapegoating as well as hyperbolic as he wasn't anywhere near that bad. Meanwhile, Herrera is mishitting everything, Martial is wearing the Stewart Downing cloak, and Shaw is being mugged off and offering nothing going forward. Rooney then comes out in the second half with some nice link-up play and gets what was ultimately the winning goal, and the other three continued to underperform.

Also, I don't think Blind and Bailly have really been tested yet. The one time Bailly was, against Leicester vs Vardy first half he looked very vulnerable.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Seb said:


> My point was that you gave at least _some_ credit to several players - Mata, Valencia, Blind, Bailly, Herrera (so half the team) and then laid into only Rooney, and to the extent you called his performance legit 0/10, which is scapegoating as well as hyperbolic as he wasn't anywhere near that bad. Meanwhile, Herrera is mishitting everything, Martial is wearing the Stewart Downing cloak, and Shaw is being mugged off and offering nothing going forward. Rooney then comes out in the second half with some nice link-up play and gets what was ultimately the winning goal, and the other three continued to underperform.
> 
> Also, I don't think Blind and Bailly have really been tested yet. The one time Bailly was, against Leicester vs Vardy first half he looked very vulnerable.


I said 5 players did okay/decent first half and laid into Rooney as I thought he was the worst. Maybe it sounds over the top to say it was a 0/10 performance first half but I thought it was, he did nothing good of note and I thought he hindered our attack first half. I did think he was THAT bad but again I have to reiterate that's just my opinion. A lot of people laid into him against Leicester but I thought he did alright in that game. A lot of people I know are saying the same thing (including an Everton fan I know) about his first half performance. Herrera did mishit things but I didn't think he was as bad as you said he was. That's just an opinion though and the only thing I disagree with you on and I know you disagree with me on. Also I could have listed more players who did poor but I didn't get time as the second half kicked off.

I agree Rooney was better than Shaw and Martial second half, so no problem there.

Agreed on Bailly and Blind, they will be tested but a lot of people (myself included) thought Blind would be found out last season against the bigger more physical teams but he did well. Just have to see how he does this season and if he can replicate that form.


----------



## Block3105 (Mar 19, 2016)

0/10?? Have a word mate

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Block3105 said:


> 0/10?? Have a word mate
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


Will do.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Bad game from Martial and Herrera. I thought Shaw played well, the best were Bailly, Ibra, and Blind imo


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Moreno again and again. Can't believe they haven't replaced him :bosque


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Wasn't Milner supposed to be playing left back at the start of the season but got injured? 

Moreno really is awful, I keep telling my work colleagues (a lot of them are Liverpool fans) and they keep saying he needs to be replaced.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Milner at full back in a back four could be another disaster waiting to happen, based on his England efforts there. I remember him being hooked at half time in a friendly against Ecuador after he was destroyed. He's okay on the right in a 3-5-2, but Liverpool aren't setting up like that by the looks of it.

Liverpool spent a fortune on attacking midfielders, even though they had plenty, so there's no excuse for them to have not brought in a decent left back.

Cracking equaliser by Coutinho. Basically a perfect free kick.

"HOLDING HOLDING" - Martin Tyler :keys


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Holding holding. Excellent patter, Tyler. Old nonce. 

Stunning free kick. Very Arsenal that we'd be pretty good and deservedly leading only to concede an equaliser in stoppage time. Same dugmeat, different bowl. 

Alberto Moreno is a fitba player, brothers. That is a thing that happened.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

We're the worst team in the land. 

Double posting? Fire me! I'm already fired!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Both teams can't defend. That'll cost them throughout the season.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

This is an absolute nonsense game, but entertaining none the less.

Should be way too early to take any conclusions from this. Arsenal won't play with that CB partnership very often and are looking to sign Mustafi. If Liverpool have any sense they will sign a good left back.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

PENIS GOD OF COUNTRY MUSIC said:


> We're the worst team in the land.
> 
> Double posting? Fire me! I'm already fired!


Posting like a man broken by a frugal board.



Erik. said:


> Both teams can't defend. That'll cost them throughout the season.


Best time for both teams to be this easily exposed. Well, best time for Arsenal. They'll hurry the Mustafi transfer. The scousers will be screaming it's their year.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

0 Tactics, just guts!, EPIC GAME


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

WOW there's no defense at all. I like games like this.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Punkhead said:


> WOW there's no defense at all. I like games like this.


Fuck defense!, the one who outscores the other win! :lmao this is great


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Block3105 said:


> 6 foot 5, hard as fuck, he gets the reds excited


:andre


----------



## Block3105 (Mar 19, 2016)

Lol

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

PENIS GOD OF COUNTRY MUSIC said:


> We're the worst team in the land.
> 
> Double posting? Fire me! I'm already fired!


Andy BROKEN by the absolute







Arsenal defending.

:hoganars


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

kimino said:


> Fuck defense!, the one who outscores the other win! :lmao this is great


:loveit


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Can't believe we still haven't replaced Moreno he's a shambles.

Wijnaldum also seems a waste of 25 million.

Hope Klopp gives them a bollocking for conceding 3 goals.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Crazy game tbh. All our goals were excellent, even tho yes it was against a 'makeshift' Arsenal defense, all of them were really well taken.

Great to see Mane get a fabulous goal on his league debut too. Defensively we are still beyond bloody suspect which still needs much work and for crying out loud Klopp;

BUY A FUCKING LEFT BACK FFS. 

Good to get an opening 3 points but still a lot of work to do.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Nothing surprised me today

Defensively we were embarrassing as expected. Chambers makes William Prunier look world class. Ramsey continues to steal a living as a pro footballer and Mr Wenger continues to be the most arrogant, short sighted human being on the planet

If Coutinho gets injured Liverpools season will crumble. Top quality player he is. Liverpool were near enough at full strength but defensively they are still massively short.

I expect both teams to be fighting it out for 4th place come May. Dont think either will be serious contenders


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah, i do hope Coutinho is ok TBH.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Block3105 said:


> How about no. United, top of the league, united united top of the league!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


You'll be banned by the season's end, without a doubt. I thought we'd got rid of the scary United fans, don't ruin it for me. I'll swap you for one Woolcock. Fuck i'd even have a scouser back.

Sent from my Laptop using My Fingers


----------



## Block3105 (Mar 19, 2016)

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Liverpool *ARE* Super Sunday :done



Rowdy Yates said:


> Top quality player he is


:yoda


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm so jealous of anyone who had Coutinho in their Fantasty Premier League team


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Shame they didn't score second at first half when they're completely dominated game. Typical Arsenal it is. Dominating the game but conceded goal from set piece then lost momentum 

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

nervous start happy to see 4 goals mane looked very good
still shaky at the back 

alberto moreno is a fucking disgrace


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

nervous start happy to see 4 goals mane looked very good
still shaky at the back 

alberto moreno is a fucking disgrace


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Anyone else confused by Wenger? He admits in his post match interview that his Arsenal team just aren't physically ready yet for start of premier league...had to rewind that on sky to make sure I heard that even odder is downbeat interview after it. Ok 1 game 37 left but man bangs on about mental strengh he comes across as weak after 1 lose. But anyway to even admit it (not ready for pl season start yet?) so openly doesn't even touch in to what actually said that Arsenal players aren't ready for start of new season yet. That's Baffling how can not have your team ready yet physically? Ok I get it if new manager & lots new players & didn't play much games in pre season. But not the case clearly. It's his job to do that get them ready for new season he also admits that team felt effected at HT by continho FK goal before break & effected them from 2nd half hence why went 4-1 down. The Lack of awareness there is mind bending if that's case say something at HT then fix issues then at 1-1 but waited to 4-1 make any subs but for guy who known to protect players so much every time regardless that is quite some comment to throw team under bus cos what his really saying is 10-15min good spell in 90min match v Arsenal you can win game against us cos 1 goal is enough to blow us over. Wow! Even then say come back to 3-4 shows great mental strengh. Ok know still lost though right? If Liverpool could held their defence better after mane scored they run to 5-7 goals scored easy if Liverpool went for throat & continho didn't injury himself as well. 

Even odder lots players for Arsenal totally knackered final 10mins look drained & harsh sounds xhaka newest signing had least amount time on pitch yet looked well off the pace think tried 4-6 tackles missed everyone & gave away foul got a yellow & misplaced passes & mid controlled passes to him. Even then pay £35m ish for guy who don't even start new season with. Want get fans excited play him from start see what can do down throw him on final 25-30mins when losing a game to not great way introduce new player to team, yeah I just brought you here I don't rate you enough start you but I know it's now debut but look I've messed up so save me & Arsenal from losing & get us outta trouble alright? Not overly great Man management skills that.

Even Wenger before game at pre match press conference was odd. Sheer ignorance & arrogance in his answers when someone asked him about lack signings & that isn't it sometimes good bring new faces in to give club a lift & new feel to team with new fresh ideas then says "6 months time though new is not new anymore" huh no cos in 6 months times new has hopefully settled in & down & integrated with new players? Also new players means changed something & working on fresh ideas. Even odder in 6 months time not new so as its better stay the same then? No wonder Arsenal happy grab a CL spot yet never go after league. Wenger answers here can go into simple detail why Arsenal are screwed with him HIM & he alone has stayed same unwilling move with times & not about new ideas wants it all to stay same. If that wasn't true then how can repeat the summer window for Arsenal that's been repeated last 4-5 years & Arsenal only won 1 game on opening day in season last 7 years even then was to palace at home 2-1 & nicked it in 92nd min anyway. 

Also mentioned that money isn't everything again that Leicester prove that? Huh so teams wins pl not spending lots by making smart buys so that vindicates everything AW been saying then? Well then if that's case why didn't Arsenal win league not Leicester? Also in May Arsenal brag how much money have in accounts that can & will compete in market then on eve game board & everyone says how can't compete with money rest of teams have & how unfair clubs charge pl teams more? Well sure unfair but that's how is deal with it spend the cash & win shit. Even then Arsenal change most for season tickets & have ton cash but say don't compete with rest yet leak that don't VALUE players like laccazatte at £40m that not about not having cash that's different that tells me something up either behind scenes with Wenger or/& board. Also unless Gabriel got hurt I'm certain Arsenal not be interested in Mustafi at Valencia I don't think AW wants spend 30m on him either so that's another issue & today lose won't alter that belief. 

Feel for Arsenal fans not even fan of Arsenal but I have family member who loves club but talking him last 3 years about Arsenal see that worn down by it all now. Feel mean saying it but Wenger issue that club lacks belief, direction, leadership, purpose & winning mentally & his big reason for it I think unless whether breaks free from own stubbornness & own beliefs & own mould to spend big before this window shuts his in trouble the feel around Emirates & whole club feel rotten its pressure cooker situation & they will lose more homes game this season cos teams like Liverpool won't be only ones hit them on break & do t bit excuses about lack of def yes they miss key players but same issues stick around year after year REGARDIESS OF PLAYERS who are in 11. Like said same old same old. Doesn't even touch on pitch bar goal Arsenal scored 1st half only 2 attacks were goal & pen with ball their become really stale, predictable & easy ball against & been case last 18 months that not slick once were on ball anymore more so at home & off ball they are legit awful been way for years but regressed in that area it was issue v pep barca 5-6 years ago & got worse season after season. Worry for them this season better drilled teams around at top now then them & that's a huge problem. 

I really like mane said it when signed for Liverpool no value in market anymore anyway doesn't matter if his £30m+ his a very good player when on it & give Liverpool pace & directioness on & off ball that Liverpool lacked cos wants run in behind & force teams defences make mistakes & commit so opens up space for Liverpool especially on break his huge asset there. 

Anyway happy we won, our cm didn't function that game Hererra/Wayne/felliani didnt work in attack with ball to slow whilst hererra & Wayne were competing for worst player along with sadly martial first half. Saying that Hererra & felliani did really good job without ball protecting CBS & really liked our defence & how solid are without ball our lines between cm to defence even defence as whole is very well drilled one few things I thought lvg nailed even Jose admitted post Leicester how impressed was with it & lvg did great job there it's solid base build on if Jose reckon deep down knows that to. 

2nd half much improved cos Bournemouth gifted us goal just before HT so had push up & leave more space in behind which what happened & Toni pushed on more down right freeing up mata come inside & martial drifted inside more which meant space down flanks no shock both 2nd half goals came from that Toni down right for Rooney header & 3rd is martial takes ball inside with him then afterwards Ibra does hit well struck shot low I to bottom corner but 3-0 up killed game I wish we had gone for more goals actually but Bournemouth scored to make it 3-1 & we closed up shop with 25mins left which thought interesting is v whu away in May went 2-1 we shit our pants & gave away so many fouls in dangerous areas & couldn't keep ball to kill game v Bournemouth we killed game & gave fouls away in none dangerous areas & killed game off by winding down the Clock. Thought really professional that. 

Bailly will be well liked with us I gave him motm but blind ran him close that's for sure. Reckon Jose before headed to us wanted blind gone but Jones step in but after pre season both had reckon changed mind & knows Jones 4th choice CB cos blind better option then Jones is their but interested know what Jose does with Chris cos think natural CB would go to CB replace blind would be harsh though. Only slight issue is I would of Liked rashford get on I hope does v saints even if it's off bench to add that pace to teams on break but I do feel get chances & impress Jose enough rethink his 11 & my prediction is by start 2017 at latest (maybe even prob sonner) unless injuryed rashford be in main 11 each week under Jose. Good win not great display 1st half much improved 2nd half move on to saints at OT for pogba re debut again should be cracking atmosphere & night game to which always are fun.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

CRY 'MAGIC', AND LET SLIP THE FROGS OF WAR!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

haribo said:


> :andre


:lmao



Seb said:


> Andy BROKEN by the absolute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who's responsible for that bowl of dugmeat? Holy Christ. I thank them with every fibre of what's left of my soul. You've made this old degenerate smile after he thought he never would again. 

Today might be what tips :claude over the edge. He's probably outside Gilles Grimandi's house right now with a bible and a pint of bleach. What'll he do with them, you ask? Your guess is as good as mine, brothers.

As good as mine.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Zlatan time has begun brothers, be AFRAID


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Caught up on today's action on MOTD 2, I only try and watch my own team's games in full (although not easy as they are usually on when I'm working). I'm happy to just watch the highlights on MOTD for others just to keep myself in the loop, like. Then again MOTD's edits can sometimes be incredibly biased and not paint a true reflection of the game at all. Or maybe I'm just bitter. I just thought I'd put that as a disclaimer because my following opinions might be shaped more by MOTD than the actual football. 

So, opening weekend, and out of everyone Jurgen Klopp has impressed me the most, when on form, Liverpool look exquisite under Klopp. Leicester learnt that the hard way last season. I know it's the opening weekend so no pressure is on but none of the new managers really kicked off their campaigns with much of a statement or flair. Outside of new managers though, there were some standout individual performances for some of the fresh faces on the Premier League pitches across the board this weekend, at least. 

Bournemouth and Leicester both looking at relegation this season? Ha... ha...


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Bit late to the party, but we really need to sort out our defence, we have 2 more CB's but Moreno my gosh.. other than that I'm happy with the squad, excited to see the others who aren't match fit to get back and playing.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Arsenal defense is like Dolph Ziggler. Their job is make their opponents look good 

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Waste of 100 million on Pogba for United when you have Fellaini


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764833977941254144
United Legend. :fellabot2

:fellabot2 > ogba


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Fellaini was class. Should have been MOTM. Not shocked to find that Mourinho likes him. Will be interesting to see who drops out for Pogba, I’d suspect it will be Herrera initially.

Great opening weekend. We looked well prepared and were comfortable without ever really having to get out of first gear. With Pogba, Miki, Rashford in reserve it feels like there’s so much more to come. I hope Mourinho sticks with Blind and Bailly, they’re complimenting each other brilliantly right now. 

Contrast our preperation with Arsenal. Holy fuck. There is no excuse for sending out a team like that for the opening game. Wenger knows full well the negative feeling among the fans – To not have Xhaka, Koscielny, Ozil, Giroud etc. back and ready, or to not have made signings that can cover for them is pretty disgraceful – He’s bringing this heat on himself.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Just heard that ex Villa striker Dalian Atkinson has died after being tasered by Police in Telford after they responded to an 'alert'.

Christ.

Ill always remember him in the 92/93 season where he was a goal machine. Dunno what he's been doing since he retired tho.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Renegade™ said:


> Zlatan time has begun brothers, be AFRAID


Get in the bin.

Then, while in the bin, topple it onto its side.

Then roll.

All the way to the sea.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

:jet3

I thought I disliked Moreno, Gareth Crooks saying he could relegate us.


----------



## Block3105 (Mar 19, 2016)

150m spent, and I still reckon we need a full back (preferably one that can play both side, di sciglio anyone?). 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ok @Goku. You're right; Costa should have seen red.

Liked a lot what I saw, but I also hated the period after the goal. We go one up, are dominant and then start making pointless passes rather than going for the throat. It's a dirty habit that's been in the attitude of these players far too long. Conte needs to break that shit out of them fast or we'll suffer.

Surprised by West Ham. Thought they could have been more brave and have a go. Our current defence can be got at.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> :jet3
> 
> I thought I disliked Moreno, Gareth Crooks saying he could relegate us.


Crooks going FULL :jet3 

Pretty obvious we need a new LB though. We knew that pretty much most of last season too TBH.

Hopefully Klopp is sorting that out over the next fortnight. I would have also preferred a proper CM instead of Wijnaldum, but it is what it is now. Another CB would be nice, but i think he'll stick with what we have now.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

No chance we finish top 4 (which is a tough ask regardless) with Moreno as our starting LB.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

I would rather Milner play as a LB instead of Moreno really.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

PENIS GOD OF COUNTRY MUSIC said:


> Get in the bin.
> 
> Then, while in the bin, topple it onto its side.
> 
> ...


it's ok, I'd be upset too if I was an Arsenal fan


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

weve rejected a 23m bid rising to 30 from palace for benteke


----------



## Block3105 (Mar 19, 2016)

United in for Fuchs apparently. (Source - SSN) 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Catching up on the weekend. Dull first game for us but a comfortable win with a decent performance is a welcome change that hopefully continues. Nothing more than decent though. Friday should be a much better indicator of where we're at but even then it's too early to really tell until we hit October. Bournemouth should be worried if their strikers don't have hot streaks. 

#errorbystones. Not a great showing for City by any means but 3 points are big and all that matters for the first few weeks of a post Euros/WC season. I'm not a big Hart fan but the criticism of him since Pep dropped him seems to be getting way out of hand. He's still a great keeper, just lacks concentration at times and is too easy to dislike. Easily a top 10 keeper in the world though. Bravo or Ter Stegen would be pretty much sideways/slightly upward improvements on Hart. He normally has great responses to when he gets badly grilled like this too. Not really a top Prem side that needs a Keeper so I'm not sure where he goes from here. Everton/Liverpool are probably the best options in England. For some reason English players moving abroad is never considered but he'd be a top buy for almost any top European club.

Why are Managers so insistent on maintaining all these wing backs who can't defend are defenders? Moreno's obviously a liability defending so just adapt him into a winger :arry. 

Leicester looked all over the place but it was probably a good defeat if there's even such a thing to serve as a reality check for them. Getting Huth back with Morgan will be a massive help and I don't expect King to be starting over Mendy for long. *


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I rate Hart highly, but for me he's not top 10 right now.

De Gea, Lloris, Courtois, Cech, Buffon, Navas, Bravo, ter Stegen, Oblak, Alves, Neuer are all better.

Then you've got Trapp, Leno, Muslera, Patricio, Handanovic, Perin, Rico, Kameni, some of those are _possibly_ better as well.

Hart's poor display at the Euros + below are probably why he's being replaced.










Hart was phenomenal in the Champions League last season though, and was the year before as well. This is harsh on him.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'll admit I through top 10 out there without actually thinking about it. I'd say of them De Gea, Courtious, Lloris, Buffon, Navas, Bravo, Oblak and Neuer are all better so I guess around the 8-12 range. It's still really harsh though, especially if the reason that Pep wants a ball playing GK is true. Not sure where he could go though. Maybe PSG. Maybe Juve snap him up while they can to replace Buffon but Hart won't want to sit on the bench somewhere else. Dortmund? IDK. 

Funny how people aren't jumping down Pep's throat for freezing Hart out like they are Jose with Schweinsteiger. Neither is wrong or right btw but yup. *


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

seabs said:


> *Funny how people aren't jumping down Pep's throat for freezing Hart out like they are Jose with Schweinsteiger. Neither is wrong or right btw but yup. *


He's been forced to train with the reserves and was made to clear his locker on his birthday, Hart had just been dropped. 

Mourinho has also built up a very negative reputation for himself deservedly, so people will scrutinise him more for this kind of thing.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

seabs said:


> *I'll admit I through top 10 out there without actually thinking about it. I'd say of them De Gea, Courtious, Lloris, Buffon, Navas, Bravo, Oblak and Neuer are all better so I guess around the 8-12 range. It's still really harsh though, especially if the reason that Pep wants a ball playing GK is true. Not sure where he could go though. Maybe PSG. Maybe Juve snap him up while they can to replace Buffon but Hart won't want to sit on the bench somewhere else. Dortmund? IDK.
> 
> Funny how people aren't jumping down Pep's throat for freezing Hart out like they are Jose with Schweinsteiger. Neither is wrong or right btw but yup. *


id love hart at Liverpool, freeze simon out and have karius at number 2


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Mourinho's treatment of Schweinsteiger is 100% justified. He pretty much pretended to be injured during the last few months so he didn't have to play and thus would deffo be fit for the Euros. He's a fat bastard who can't run and can fuck right off. Just look at him run. Fuck off.

He has done nothing for United and we/they/Mourinho owes him fuck all. His signing was a nice idea but there's a reason Bayern let him go on the cheap.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

http://www.90min.com/posts/3588809-...er-bottles-outside-his-house-for-funny-photos










Classic S*n

Don't know how they always get away with this shit.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Hart is better than Caballero and he's been harshly treated, but if Pep doesn't like his style then not much he can do. would be hilarious if he leaves and they fail to get Bravo in

how many home grown players do City have in their squad anyway? surely not enough, they barely even have any English players as is (Hart, Delph, Sterling)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if you dont fit the style, then too bad.

i like joe, stuck up for him plenty of times but we cant half arse this.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

:lmao



> Dinamo Bucharest fans pulled off an unbelievably brilliant prank on their rivals Steaua Bucharest during tonight’s Champions League qualifier against Manchester City. The Steaua fans unveiled a tifo ahead of kick-off in a bid to inspire their players (who incidentally went on to lose 5-0.)
> 
> Fans taking part in a tifo aren’t to know what it actually says but this one read “Doar Dinamo Bucuresti“, which translates as “Only Dinamo Bucharest“.
> 
> ...


Next level BANTZ


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

I thought good manager could adapt himself to player. Not other way around.


If Bastian pretended to injured just for he can play euro is true then he deserves what he get. Club is not retirement home you just take money out and do nothing. If he disrespect club first then why club should respect you. I'm sure club ask him to terminate contact first before start give him treatment. Plus you can't compare to Hart and Yaya treatment. Those are undoubtedly legends of their club while Bastian is just another Falcao.

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

http://sportwitness.co.uk/manchester-united-boss-holds-shock-transfer-meeting-liverpool-player/

Thanks Mourinho I guess? Don't know why he is holding meetings with a rivals player about his attitude(even if he is his former manager) but I ain't complaining, maybe Balotelli will actually listen, next Liverpool should try and get Fergie to kick some sense into him.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Someone has to........riiiight??? When does that Chinese transfer window end.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

July aka already end 

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

http://www.thisisanfield.com/2016/08/liverpool-required-play-christian-benteke-10-matches-stays/

Apparently we have to play Benteke in 10% of our games if he stays. Besiktas have also apparently had a loan bid accepted.

I expect Palace to come back tho for him. Plus we've still got Balotelli lel.

Plus Mane could be injured 

http://www.thisisanfield.com/2016/0...suffering-shoulder-injury-liverpool-training/

:jose


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

AryaAnark said:


> Mourinho's treatment of Schweinsteiger is 100% justified. He pretty much pretended to be injured during the last few months so he didn't have to play and thus would deffo be fit for the Euros. He's a fat bastard who can't run and can fuck right off. Just look at him run. Fuck off.


how was he fit for the euros? He hardly played.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Goku said:


> how was he fit for the euros? He hardly played.


He hardly played because he's shite and can't run. The goodwill he has acquired for himself for his previous contributions got him a sympathy/respect/whatever place in the squad. Had he pulled a hammy or turned an ankle in the weeks/months leading up to the Euros then he would not have got that place in the squad. It's not an overly complicated issue. I can get my Big Book of Small Words out if you need further explanation.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

You justify his treatment at United by saying he's fat (petty, irrelevant insult), he can't run (petty, irrelevant insult), and that he pretended to be injured (is there even any evidence for this? sounds like complete nonsense).

Embarrassing.



Pummy said:


> I thought good manager could adapt himself to player. Not other way around.
> 
> If Bastian pretended to injured just for he can play euro is true then he deserves what he get. Club is not retirement home you just take money out and do nothing. If he disrespect club first then why club should respect you. I'm sure club ask him to terminate contact first before start give him treatment. Plus you can't compare to Hart and Yaya treatment. Those are undoubtedly legends of their club while Bastian is just another Falcao.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


What "treatment of Hart" are you going on about? Should Pep be forced to pick him then? Same for Yaya.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

No, I originally justified it by saying that he hasn't done what he supposedly came here to do which was be a veteran who can pass on his experience to the younger players. He failed to do that by fucking off to Germany every five minutes. That post was a while ago though so I'm not surprised you don't remember it. Now I'm talking about him being fat and not being able to run because these points are also true. It's called an ongoing conversation, though if you're only up for the same points being repeated over and over then well done you get a participation medal.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

AryaAnark said:


> *No, I originally justified it by saying that he hasn't done what he supposedly came here to do which was be a veteran who can pass on his experience to the younger players. *He failed to do that by fucking off to Germany every five minutes. That post was a while ago though so I'm not surprised you don't remember it. Now I'm talking about him being fat and not being able to run because these points are also true. It's called an ongoing conversation, though if you're only up for the same points being repeated over and over then well done you get a participation medal.


Did you?



> Mourinho's treatment of Schweinsteiger is 100% justified. He pretty much pretended to be injured during the last few months so he didn't have to play and thus would deffo be fit for the Euros. He's a fat bastard who can't run and can fuck right off. Just look at him run. Fuck off.
> 
> He has done nothing for United and we/they/Mourinho owes him fuck all. His signing was a nice idea but there's a reason Bayern let him go on the cheap.


Where?

You think he should be treated like shit because he's fat and can't run. Fairly ridiculous but to indulge - he didn't look fat at the Euro's, and i'm sure he runs just as well as Carrick and Fellaini. Probably still a much better player than either as well. Instead he's ostracized on the sidelines and cheering the team on from Twitter.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Did he work out at Utd? No. Everything else though is at best hear say or made up rumours. Is there a decent source for all this fucking off to Germany and pretending to be injured spout? Pretty sure there isn't so it's just a pointless debate. Plus you don't know how he may or may not have benefited any if the youngsters with his experience. Last season didn't work out and he shouldn't be a first team option but he could be a good squad player if Jose wanted him to be. *


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Exactly, who knows what influence he had on the younger players, unless you go around and ask them.

He was 30 when he was signed, i'm sure he was bought for more reasons than "passing on his experience".

Mourinho is well within his rights to not pick him, or try and sell him (like Pep has done with Hart/Yaya), but there's a difference between that and treating him like shit, you've had FifPro Union, Schweinsteiger's brother and Bayern's president all come out in criticism, so it's pretty likely he is being treated like shit.

Seems counter-productive to me as well if he ends up staying. Where would he even go?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

AryaAnark said:


> He hardly played because he's shite and can't run. The goodwill he has acquired for himself for his previous contributions got him a sympathy/respect/whatever place in the squad. Had he pulled a hammy or turned an ankle in the weeks/months leading up to the Euros then he would not have got that place in the squad. It's not an overly complicated issue. I can get my Big Book of Small Words out if you need further explanation.


right, you're an idiot. let's move on.

edit: We all know Schweinsteiger is not the same player he was at WC 2014 or prior, but we all knew that when Bayern sold him to United last year. Nobody's saying he should start, but what is the point of ostracising him from the team with cheap tactics? He's not going to demand to play at this stage of his career, so what is this supposed to achieve? Unless you want him to give up the money he's owed by United over the course of his contract, which is silly.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Seb said:


> Did you?


Aye.



Seb said:


> Where?


Here:



AryaAnark said:


> Apparently he's been on a jolly at United this whole time, hardly ever at the club. I think he spent more time in Germany than in Manchester last season. So much for passing on his experience. Geezer can do one.


Don't get me wrong, I agree that much of this is 'media reports' which can't be trusted but if we don't use that shit for conversational fuel then we end up talking about not much at all. Take the Joe Hart bollocks, all the talk (in general, not necessarily on here) is about him being dropped because he's not a ball playing keeper. But that's all speculation. Pep hasn't revealed his reasons. We can still talk about it, form opinions etc. It's all food for thought. Apart from for Basti, for whom it is all food for his fat fucking belly.

And as for the rumours regarding Basti, there have been plenty of leaks in the press. At least claimed leaks. Fuck me if I'm going and finding them for you now though. Find 'em yourself if you care enough.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I mean we'll probably never know the full story behind it, if there even is anything more than Jose just doesn't want him. But if there is anything to that stuff then it's really bad and he loses any sympathy you have for him. But that just seems so disconnected from everything else we know of his personality. He's on Twitter wishing everyone good luck and being an utter pro about the deal so he's either amazingly two faced and an utter joke or he's being treated pretty unfairly. I don't have a problem with Jose deciding he doesn't want him and telling him to find a new team but what's happened is way beyond that and more like how Villa are (rightfully) treating Lescott and Agbonlahor after last season. But yeah, there's really nothing else to add to this now because we just don't know. *


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Goku said:


> right, you're an idiot. let's move on.
> 
> edit: We all know Schweinsteiger is not the same player he was at WC 2014 or prior, but we all knew that when Bayern sold him to United last year. Nobody's saying he should start, but what is the point of ostracising him from the team with cheap tactics? He's not going to demand to play at this stage of his career, so what is this supposed to achieve? Unless you want him to give up the money he's owed by United over the course of his contract, which is silly.


You're asking questions I can't answer without using all the speculation and reported 'leaks' which Seabs and your bum buddy have been criticising me for using.

In the most simple terms, Mourinho doesn't want him at the club. So are you suggesting that Jose simply doesn't like his face? Doesn't like Germans? Is on his period? Of course he has reasons and the press have been speculating and reporting so-called 'leaks' regarding those reasons for weeks. You can choose not to believe them and make up your own reason why Jose doesn't want him there, or you can use them to try and build a picture.

None of us have a real fucking clue about any of it, but we can still flap our gums about it. That kind of thing is generally quite fun. Well, until people stop replying with sense and just call you embarrassing or an idiot because your opinion doesn't match up perfectly with theirs. Becomes a bit less fun after that tbh.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

AryaAnark said:


> Aye.
> 
> Here:
> 
> ...


You've linked a post from 6 months ago, and said it's part of an ongoing conversation. Ok.

For a start, that's a point before Mourinho was even at the club.

And your source is "claimed leaks", which you haven't linked.

To reemphasise, 

Mourinho is well within his rights to not pick him, or try and sell him (like Pep has done with Hart/Yaya), but there's a difference between that and treating him like shit, you've had FifPro Union, Schweinsteiger's brother and Bayern's president all come out in criticism, so it's pretty likely he is being treated like shit.

Joe Hart has been left on the bench, not completely alienated from the team and forced to train with the youngsters. Not comparable.

Also, it's obvious why he's been dropped. You can see Pep's style he wants a ball playing keeper. Hart isn't that. He's had Valdes and Neuer at his last two clubs, the best two ball playing keepers of the last decade. He's about to sign Bravo, statistically the best ball playing keeper in Europe from last season.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Seb said:


> You've linked a post from 6 months ago, and said it's part of an ongoing conversation. Ok.


The post was from two weeks ago regarding the exact same subject which has been a recurring subject in the footy threads



Seb said:


> For a start, that's a point before Mourinho was even at the club.
> 
> And your source is "claimed leaks", which you haven't linked.
> 
> ...


I clearly wasn't comparing the situations, just the lack of actual verified information to go on and our ability to continue having a conversation about it. This is how you always argue when you're not in the right. It's tiresome, Seb. The fuck is that 'six months ago' bollocks? If I was talking about Basti being a waster six months ago then I am the fucking oracle.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

AryaAnark said:


> The post was from two weeks ago regarding the exact same subject which has been a recurring subject in the footy threads
> 
> I clearly wasn't comparing the situations, just the lack of actual verified information to go on and our ability to continue having a conversation about it. This is how you always argue when you're not in the right. It's tiresome, Seb. The fuck is that 'six months ago' bollocks? If I was talking about Basti being a waster six months ago then I am the fucking oracle.


My mistake with the date, forgot we use the stupid Murican MM/DD/YY format.

You don't need verifiable information about Hart, you just need common sense. We know Pep likes ball playing keepers based on his entire managerial career, so when he drops Hart and then immediately is strongly linked with Claudio Bravo, it's clear that's the reason why. 

That's completely different to "claimed leaks" being used to discredit a player who is being alienated by his manager, who has a track record of being a complete cunt, which Bastian doesn't have. He's busy cheering the team on from social media and hasn't complained at all about his treatment.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Seb said:


> That's completely different to "claimed leaks" being used to discredit a player who is being alienated by his manager, who has a track record of being a complete cunt, which Bastian doesn't have. He's busy cheering the team on from social media and hasn't complained at all about his treatment.


Okay, well we do know that for every injury he had he was flying straight back to Germany for treatment. That is a known fact. We also know that during at least one of those injuries he was gallivanting after his lovely girlfriend to watch her in a tennis tournament somewhere (I think) in the US, while his leg was in a cast/brace thing. Again don't get me wrong, I would happily gallivant around the world after Ana Ivanovic and I don't hold this against him at all, but I do see how it could add to a list of Cons if I were a verified cunt of a manager trying to sort out a new squad he was a so-called part of.

And can we knock all this 'he's really nice on Twitter' bollocks on the head please? My nan can run faster than him but his intelligence has never been in doubt. I mean, wearing a cast on your leg when you know you're likely to be pictured gallivanting around the world after your hot girlfriend while you're supposed to be recuperating from injury is obviously pretty smart. I suppose he could have just started limping when he saw the photographers but the cast was a more reliable option I feel. My point being that social media awareness is not evidence of his dedication to the United cause.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

AryaAnark said:


> Okay, well we do know that for every injury he had he was flying straight back to Germany for treatment. That is a known fact. We also know that during at least one of those injuries he was gallivanting after his lovely girlfriend to watch her in a tennis tournament somewhere (I think) in the US, while his leg was in a cast/brace thing. Again don't get me wrong, I would happily gallivant around the world after Ana Ivanovic and I don't hold this against him at all, but I do see how it could add to a list of Cons if I were a verified cunt of a manager trying to sort out a new squad he was a so-called part of.
> 
> And can we knock all this 'he's really nice on Twitter' bollocks on the head please? My nan can run faster than him but his intelligence has never been in doubt. I mean, wearing a cast on your leg when you know you're likely to be pictured gallivanting around the world after your hot girlfriend while you're supposed to be recuperating from injury is obviously pretty smart. I suppose he could have just started limping when he saw the photographers but the cast was a more reliable option I feel. My point being that social media awareness is not evidence of his dedication to the United cause.


It's not abnormal for players to go abroad for treatment, particularly back to their home country. I googled the Ana Ivanovic game, it was the same weekend as the Germany 2-3 England game, with Scweini having been with the Germany camp the week before and then released because of the injury, and presumably he wouldn't have been needed at United on the sunday he was watching her, the day after I would assume a lot of the Man Utd squad were playing international friendlies, nor does being in a cast impede his ability to travel to America and watch a tennis match. I don't see how any of this can be added to a list of cons, and he obviously wasn't pretending to be injured.

The point about social media is that he could have used it to kick up a fuss or complain, probably justifiably, but he hasn't.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Here's the veteran experience-passer-onner in March of this year teaching the United youths how to use an injury to GALLIVANT to Miami to watch your girlfriend get knocked out in the first or second round to some random Venezuelan and/or 17 year old Russian.



EDIT: I should point out that I don't actually have a personal problem with the guy and I actually quite like him. My point is that I understand that Mourinho is doing what he's doing for justifiable reasons, not that Basti is a terrible human being or anything. He just hasn't done anything for United other than be nice on Twitter and that means fuck all. If Bayern are so outraged at his treatment then buy the cunt back for a quid and give him all the pies and holidays he wants.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I still don't see the problem in watching your girlfriend play tennis on an international weekend when you're injured.

My point remains the same, Mourinho is well within his rights to not pick him, or sell him, but to completely ostracize him and force him to train with the youngsters is classless. I also mentain he's still a better footballer than Carrick and :fellabot2


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

It's not just watching your girlfriend play tennis though. It's travelling to the other side of the world or thereabouts (a ten hour flight to US east coast from Germany? Must be something like that) when you've literally just picked up a serious injury that could rule you out for the season if you don't treat it right. We can talk about girlfriends, Twitter and nice personalities all we want, but put yourself in Mourinho's position where you have to trim a squad including plenty of duds and youths who aren't ready. Right in there is a slow, overweight guy who doesn't give enough of a fuck to treat a serious injury seriously or get treatment in Manchester where he can still be a wise old head giving advice to the youngsters. Maybe there's more that Mourinho knows about. Maybe he knew from day one he wanted this guy out and recognised that he's an influential personality and so sought to remove his influence from the first team squad. He wanted that influence removed because it was going to be obvious that Mourinho saw no future for him. Plus it shows that Mourinho ain't afraid to deal harshly with big reputations. That's two unarmed and innocent black men with one white American cop's bullet, or whatever analogy the kids are using these days.


----------



## Block3105 (Mar 19, 2016)

Joe Hart is bobbins, he should go to Everton. 
Schweinstieger we don't know all the facts about what's been said between Jose and the player exactly . This is the same press that are trying to drive a wedge between Jose and Mata, when there's fuck all to it.
The press have been ABU for decades anyway, always looking for a "crisis" at United. Pathetic.

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

AryaAnark said:


> It's not just watching your girlfriend play tennis though. It's travelling to the other side of the world or thereabouts (a ten hour flight to US east coast from Germany? Must be something like that) when you've literally just picked up a serious injury that could rule you out for the season if you don't treat it right. We can talk about girlfriends, Twitter and nice personalities all we want, but put yourself in Mourinho's position where you have to trim a squad including plenty of duds and youths who aren't ready. Right in there is a slow, overweight guy who doesn't give enough of a fuck to treat a serious injury seriously or get treatment in Manchester where he can still be a wise old head giving advice to the youngsters. Maybe there's more that Mourinho knows about. Maybe he knew from day one he wanted this guy out and recognised that he's an influential personality and so sought to remove his influence from the first team squad. He wanted that influence removed because it was going to be obvious that Mourinho saw no future for him. Plus it shows that Mourinho ain't afraid to deal harshly with big reputations. That's two unarmed and innocent black men with one white American cop's bullet, or whatever analogy the kids are using these days.


So because he's injured he shouldn't go on long plane trips (I presume he travels first class as well, it's not like he's crammed in on an economy Easyjet flight). Seems a stretch to me.

Also, he was in Germany with the German squad when he got injured, what's wrong with him then getting treatment (the next day) in Germany?

I still think the "giving advice to the youngsters" spiel is being emphasised way too much. He was 30 when he was signed, and 31 at the time of the injury. I'm fairly sure that wasn't the primary factor in signing him, although his experience and achievements (which are better than anyone in the United squad) is obviously an advantage. He dominated a world cup final the year before he was signed. He may well have been a positive influence on younger players anyway, we have no way of knowing. Also, we saw at the Euro's he isn't fat, and he's probably no slower than Mata, Carrick, Rooney, Fellaini, Ibra.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

well, he's not injured now. So Mourinho should let him back in training and see what he offers. I get that he prefers other players in the squad, but it's not like he's balotelli or anything. Either way, it's not like Utd can get out of paying him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Man United don't put up with much that hurts the image of their brand. So they must be something that occurred that they would ok this treatment of Schweinsteiger, because the reaction is something they try to avoid.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Mourinho is a wanker :cozy


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

> Bastian Schweinsteiger is a case in point after starting only 13 league games since moving from Bayern Munich and the last season has made it absolutely clear why the Bundesliga champions were willing to let him go. Schweinsteiger’s form has seldom gone above the six-out-of-10 mark but regularly below and it is not just his ponderous performances that have surprised his team-mates. Schweinsteiger has spent large parts of the season injured and his tendency to return to Germany, flying in and out for United’s matches, has gone down badly, to say the least.
> 
> Van Gaal gave Schweinsteiger preferential treatment because he saw him as someone who will carry out his instructions to a tee. For similar reasons, he trusted Marouane Fellaini with a key role. Fellaini was often the player the Old Trafford crowd distrusted the most but Van Gaal appreciated the way he listened to orders when it was obvious other players wanted to use their own initiative.


https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...an-gaal-manchester-united-players-near-mutiny

Daniel Taylor is about as reliable as it gets. It's pretty obvious his sources were coming straight from the dressing room too. I think Mourinho got a better read of the situation than those judging him negatively - There were clearly issues before he ever got involved.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

He probably should've been put down straight after the game at the Emirates when Franny Coquelin had him on a string. 

This, as usual, is my honest and legitimately super serious contribution to the discussion at hand.


Thanks,
Penis God of Country Music


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

SportBild on PL weekly wages. Nothing of note, just thought to post.










only pool player is benteke lol


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

^No Spurs players.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Wayne Rooney's £300,000 per week contract still annoys me. Fucking travesty . The ultimate wage theif.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*He was at Ivanovic matches all Summer fyi but that's not an issue when you're injured and can't train. He's not alone in doing other things while out injured, it just so happens that supporting his partner involves travelling the world on tour rather than supporting them from home in your own country. *


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I wasn't sure about these Friday night games at first, and then just now I read that Sky are using Rachel Riley as a pundit for their Friday shows. I might just be able to get used to that.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

So Kaboul is gone right before our first home game and I guess the closest thing we get to a derby this year (it's not really a derby but boy is it a game we need to be winning), also Kone is out with a back injury so we get papy on his debut with prolly oshea. and cattermole is out for six weeks and kirchhoff is apparently out for more "weeks". and kone turned down the contract we offered him. but it's all fine because pienaar has signed for a year. this is fine.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Friday Night Fitba


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766640164206673920
:heyman6


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

POGBA

:mark:


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

No Micky Targaryen:frown2:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

ZLATAN TIME about to resume :mark:


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm sold on fnf due to that Kammy cameo :bosque


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

:cgmoan


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Looks like it's time for my predictions, which as usual come a game or two into the season. These are probably going to be crap and wrong, but okay



> 1. Man City
> Take the best manager in the world, give him a squad assembled at ludicrous expense, and let him run over the entire league. It's a fairly simple formula.
> 
> 2. Arsenal
> ...


Glad I got that out of the way


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't really agree that Liverpool would be in "serious contention to win the title in any other league".

Don't think they would get within 10-15 points of Juventus, Bayern, or Real/Atleti/Barca. All five of those teams are considerably ahead of anyone in your top 4 and I think Liverpool finish at least 15 points behind whichever one of them wins the PL this year. I also have City/Arsenal as top two.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

good industrial win from the lads


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Seb said:


> I don't really agree that Liverpool would be in "serious contention to win the title in any other league".
> 
> Don't think they would get within 10-15 points of Juventus, Bayern, or Real/Atleti/Barca. All five of those teams are considerably ahead of anyone in your top 4 and I think Liverpool finish at least 15 points behind whichever one of them wins the PL this year. I also have City/Arsenal as top two.


Out of interest, how many points do you have City/Arsenal/Utd getting? Mourinho has never finished a full Prem season with 82 or less points (15/16 was an anomaly) and Man Utd have a really strong team.

Is your Arsenal rating based on them getting Lacazette and Mustafi as I don't see them beating Man Utd otherwise.

My league table:

1. Man City
2. Man Utd
3. Chelsea
4. Arsenal
5. Liverpool
6. West Ham
7. Tottenham
8. Leicester
9. Everton
10. Southampton
11. Stoke
12. Swansea
13. Watford
14. Crystal Palace
15. West Brom
16. Sunderland
17. Hull :brodgers
18. Middlesbrough
19. Bournemoutb
20. Burnley


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Absolutely no clue about total points. I think City take it by 8+ points though. Arsenal will be fine once they have their full team. I have United at 3rd.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I just don't see Man City winning by that many points unless Mourinho's first season is genuinely poor or Guardiola breaks his (Jose's) points record.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Zlatan is a mega cunt but I like him for some reason, even as a Liverpool fan.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Southampton unfortunate that a 2-0 defeat nullifies their much better performance. United's midfield was relatively non-existant. Valencia looks reborn so far. United's best point of attack.

I'd say they have a lot to look forward to. Only going to get better at this rate.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Valencia and Pogba killed it tonight.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

We making posts that'll be embarrassing to look back at in May? I'm in.

1. Man City
2. Man Utd
--------------
3. Arsenal
4. Chelsea
--------------
5. Liverpool
6. Spurs
7. Everton
8. Leicester
9. West Ham
-------------
10. Stoke
11. Southampton
-------------
12. Boro
13. Palace
14. West Brom
15. Swansea
16. Bournemouth
17. Sunderland
18. Watford
-------------
19. Burnley
20. Hull

Dividing lines where I expect there to be a bit of a gap between groups of teams/where I'd be at least a little bit surprised to see them out of that range of positions


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I'd be absolutely shocked if anyone wins this league by 8 points or more. Seb be drinking that PEPto bismol too much.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Joel said:


> Seb be drinking that PEPto bismol too much.


Is that a subtle way of telling him he's full of shit? :brodgers


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I actually had to check what it treated after I posted that, as I forgot :lol


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> I'd be absolutely shocked if anyone wins this league by 8 points or more. Seb be drinking that PEPto bismol too much.


Given that you're so confident i'm wrong - if i'm right, you should STEP DOWN as moderator :joel


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

No, because there is nothing for me to gain. The only thing equal would be a me step down vs you leave the forum bet. But I don't want you to leave the forum, so :shrug


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Love all the Ibrahimovic noncery itt, me. Can't wait till he scores against us as well. I'll be sure to do my annual "fuck off for eight months" around the time of that fixture.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It's not really equal, i'm predicting X team to win and their minimum winning margin, versus you saying i'm wrong (and any one of a number of other scenarios will happen). Man up :brodgers



Joel said:


> But I don't want you to leave the forum, so :shrug


:terry1


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766734218047127552
Does this bastard realise he is Liverpool ambassador and not Manchester United ambassador the cunt it's embarrassing that he was hired.

Of all the people to make ambassador.....:sadpanda

Him having the same job title as King Kenny makes me sick.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Owen is a slimy wanker. Definitely in my top 5 list of fitba people I'd like to punch in the face.

Thoroughly unimpressed by Pogba and Zlatan thus far :armfold


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Can't wait to see Dembele dominate Pogba.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Game was very fun to watch. Valencia's renaissance at full back continues :cozy 

Kind of weird to think of Memphis as our fifth choice winger, but I guess that's essentially where he's at. I'm worried that he'll just flat track it if he only gets game time in the europa league. Hopefully he gets to start some cup games going forward.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The future seems bright! :mark:


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Great win for United. I am suddenly very hopeful that we may actually win the title.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I have missed this.

The signings all looked class. Fellaini and Valencia look fucking great too, my boys.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

good result, midfield was a bit meh at times but with Pogba's first game it was to be somewhat expected. surprised Fellaini is playing alright so far, and Valencia is looking good at RB. even Rooney was decent today


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

i thought ibra was dominating a weak league in france, but i guess he can do it in any weak league.

:coman


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Firstly, I have to point out the atmosphere, it was terrific for the first home game of the season. Mourinho wanted noise and the fans certainly brought that! Such a contrast to the toxic atmosphere and sometimes cricket sounds when they had to endure the most boring, zombie football under the reign of LVG. So it was great to hear that last night!

A slow start to the first half with United getting more comfortable and playing some better football as the half went on but it was a much improved second half, where the team was creating chance after chance even after getting the second goal. How Ibrahimovic or Martial didn't each get a hattrick I'll never know, but there you go. It's the beginning of the season so they are bound to miss some chances or take longer to shoot or they will make the wrong choice. It will most certainly get better and the reactions will be sharper as the season goes on.

I thought all of the players were rated a 6 or 7 or above last night; everyone performed well. Bailly made a couple of errors due to his rawness but still, he had a pretty good showing, Blind had the better game between the two and was mopping up any mistakes by Bailly and again, was driving the attack forward with some of his sublime passes. Subsequently, Valencia was also helping out Bailly at times when he made a mistake and was straight on a player when they were charging towards the United goal. The transformation of Valencia is incredible, he was an absolute beast in 2011/2012 and then he seemed to lose his confidence/form in a lot of matches. He would still have a decent game but he didn't keep that momentum from his best season with us (2011/2012). However, since his return from injury at the end of last season, he's looked quick, strong, sharp and best of all, he's now taking players on! None of that stopping, stalling and passing backwards or sideways stuff. He's actually taking on players and getting past them. Plus he's now delivering good crosses instead of smashing the ball into the oppositions knees. He was unlucky not to get an assist today. Great stuff!

Shaw grew into the game, I thought he looked a bit sloppy in parts of the first half defensively but attacking wise, he looked good. Second half, he tightened things up down his channel, made more tackles and was bombing forward all game. I thought Valencia had the better game of the full backs but the promising signs Shaw showed at the beginning of last season is there. It will take some time for him to get back to his best but I don't think it will take too long. Glad to see he still has that electrifying pace also.

Fellaini had another good game and is doing well in the deeper midfield role. He does need help at times especially when Southampton flooded the midfield and were sometimes having freedom charging through our midfield but Fellaini made sure all game to press and to put the Southampton players off by man marking them as soon as they were on the ball and nearing our box. His passing was spot on, he held the ball well in dangerous areas of the pitch and he made some good interceptions. Martial, I thought he was wasteful and "off" in the first half with some awful first touches and he didn't really offer much in the first 45 minutes of the game. Second half, he was much better and had a 15-20 minute spell where he just tormented the Southampton back four. He ran and skipped past them, had a couple of chances where 3 times he could have and should have shot/scored and he should have had an assist for the delicious through ball to Ibrahimovic. He needs to get back into match rhythm, make sure not to bring his personal problems onto the pitch and soon he'll be back to his best.

Mata had another decent showing, he was more of a threat when he came inside, some nice touches and link-up play and he was one of our more inventive players on the pitch last night. Did go invisible at times but still, a fine performance. Rooney also had a good game, nothing special first half but second half like the rest of the team he grew into the game. His passing, hold up play, link-up play was all spot on last night. He also did a great job in his pressing in the Southampton half and kept it up all game.

Ibrahimovic got Man of the Match and it was somewhat justified. He made a couple of errors but as a striker further up the pitch, he did everything right and scored a great headed goal for his first and a perfect penalty for the second. He offers us something different up front that we've been missing for ages. Strength, creativity and clinical finishing. That's 4 goals in 3 games, not bad for someone who is "past it".

Finally, Pogba... a really great showing in his re-debut for the club! He started off slow (theme of the game) but grew into it as time went on. What was fascinating was seeing how calm he was when he had one or two Southampton players charging him down and he just held them off and somehow dribbled past them with his pace and skill and picked out the right pass. He did this so many times throughout the game, which was superb to see. We've been missing that as a lot of time during LVG's tenure when someone on the opposing team would close down our midfielders, they would take the ball from our midfielder and go on the counter attack whilst our midfielder would be on the floor (usually happened if they turned to pass backwards to the defence) but with Pogba, he didn't allow that to happen. He held them off and would then attempt to pass it forwards and start an attack. His close control was terrific and some of the passes... beautiful! It wasn't his best game of course but he looked so comfortable and slotted into the team well. It was especially impressive considering he's only trained properly for a week. 

Herrera and Mkhitaryan had great cameo showings, especially the latter who also should have gained an assist for his ball to Pogba. I really hope Miki gets chances soon as I think he'll make us better in attack once he gains form.

Good performance, another 3 points and time to enjoy the rest of the weekend. Brb, I'm going to watch videos of Pogba skipping past the Southampton players like they weren't even there!


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Typical Guardiola making a career by help of referee...

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Jesus, Watford couldn't hang on


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Klopp continually being exposed by deep sitting long ball merchants. Good disciplined defending by Burnley, but Liverpool offered nothing for all their possession. Shit long shot after shit long shot. Textbook Liverpool defending for both Burnley goals too. As I thought, last week's game shouldn't have been read into too much.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I'd be a liar if I said I wasn't worried about the Manchester derby. :side:


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

A second man of the match and win for Snodgrass, maybe Bruce was right in paying £6m for him. People saying we'd struggle for double figures :bosque


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Text book LFC win against a top 4 team lose against relegation favourites. :lol

Also I still don't understand why we bought Wijnaldum he doesn't do anything he just sits there being useless and Milner is as bad in LB as Moreno, if Rodgers was doing all this people would be asking for his head.

We'd properly be relegated if every team parked the bus against us.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

cant wait for bravo, vinny, gundogan and sane to come into the team.

lightwork of stoke. they were dreadful. sterling, silva, kun ran rings around them. stones motm though, very composed and professional performance from him. started off basically every attack with his passing and has just slotted in supremely. funny what a bit of half decent coaching can do for some players.

putting 4 past stoke and we're still probably operating at 60%. we're going to be frightening when we get everyone in and have learnt the style properly.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I'd be lying if I said I didn't expect this result today, because this morning I said we would probably lose today, its just the kind of game we never learn from. 

A lot of possession but nothing to show for it and lacked that creative spark in front of goal. Defensively it's like we just never learn, Milner at LB just sums it up atm, not really his fault being stuck there when our actual LB isn't good enough to fill his own position.

Despite our array of signings, I said last week I'd like a proper, commanding CB and a good CM too. Klopp has to dip back into the market this week and at least try and address these issues tbh.

Still early in the season tho but it's already a sense of Deja Vu.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Against WHU I think we deserved it. Today was a real get out of jail free card though. I'm sorry, but if the board do not understand that we need to get reinforcements in now, then we're doomed. We need a centre-back and a left-back to make us a near lock in the top 4. If we want to challenge for the title, then we must also add a central midfielder and a right winger. It's pretty disgraceful that there's like 11 more days left and we still need so much done, yet we're not taking our time to loan players out. Sick of this clueless board. Peter Kenyon (and to an extent - Ron Gourlay) is so missed it's not funny.

Delighted for MICHY to get his first goal. The guy seems to be permanently happy. Pretty funny on twitter too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765300200638414850

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767031377808257028
:done

The fact that he is talented as hell and puts himself about throughout the match doesn't even matter as long as he stays MICHY.

Fabregas showed what he can do when spaces begin to form and why I said I think we need to keep him as we have no other player that does what he wants. No one else makes that pass to Costa for the winning goal. They don't even look up to see that opportunity. Saying that, I'm still worried about him starting. He just doesn't fit into the high tempo midfield that Conte wants. But then you go back to the fact that he is better than Oscar and Matic. It's a tough decision. Pros and cones galore. Shame we couldn't have got Nainggolan so we could just stick him and Kante either side of Fabregas to just shield him and let him playmake without having to worry about his snail like recovery speed.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Cesc does resemble a cone when players run at him tbf.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

"I can understand Kante leaving because he's very young and has years ahead of him, but for Mahrez it's definitely the right decision to stay."-Michael Owen

I hate him so much Kante is only 1 month younger than Mahrez.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> "I can understand Kante leaving because he's very young and has years ahead of him, but for Mahrez it's definitely the right decision to stay."-Michael Owen
> 
> I hate him so much Kante is only 1 month younger than Mahrez.


absolute oxygen thief


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Another infuriating game after a poor run pretty much since we won the title. A lack of consistent quality in front of goal continues to plague us and Clattenburg's refereeing was atrocious. Not sure why Musa and Gray started on the bench, I suppose only Ranieri will know, especially with the kind of form Vardy is in right now. Musa came on way too late to make a difference. It is a point but with everything going on in this season, playing for draws will have us relegated.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Leicester were much better with Huth, Mendy and Albrighton starting, as expected. They looked far more vulnerable through midfield when Mendy went off injured, forcing the team deeper. Regardless, they defended well as a unit, with Huth and Simpson looking mostly unbeatable. Kasper mopped up well when they left space in behind. Typical counter attacking performance, but their final ball was generally overhit or played to the wrong option. Screwed out of a blatant penalty out the end when Musa rinsed Bellerin.

Koscielny motm for me, played like a colossus. Mahrez was very bright too but his final ball was often off. I'm not sure what's up with Sanchez. Doesn't seem all there. Walcott and Ox are trash and need replacing, but this obviously isn't breaking news.

Leicester won't be relegated by grinding out draws vs Arsenal. Behave.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Forgot to mention Coquelin was also lucky to avoid a red card. Would definitely be more worried if I was an Arsenal fan atm. Leicester didn't get the decisions FOR ONCE.


----------



## Block3105 (Mar 19, 2016)

Dippers getting beat at Burnley, we won last night, happy days, I'll enjoy motd later!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Most important thing to take from last night was that Sky need to get Rachel Riley in that sloot bar with slooty Lauro Woods in those slooty Hooters outfits :yoda

First 2 games have been very encouraging. Beating teams we should be beating, doing it comfortably and getting the job done early so we can lay off in the last quarter. Can't have any complaints so far. Bailly looks a bit of a strange transfer as he's basically an exact replica of Fosu Mensah. No doubt there'll be times when he's goes full on retard this season but he'll cancel the errors out with goal saving tackles as the season goes on. Even Rooney looking good. Only player not has been Martial but at least he's involved in attacks. *


----------



## Block3105 (Mar 19, 2016)

Martial worries me, and has done since the total fucking abortion that was the squad number announcement.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*That's a long time to be worried breh. 

He'll be fine. *


----------



## Block3105 (Mar 19, 2016)

He seems angry, and frustrated, maybe that'll all just melt away when he scores, and it's just frustration.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I told y'all Martial is trash, just like I told y'all Depay was trash. DId y'all listen? Noooo


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I don't believe that Newcastle United are in the 2015/2016 Premier League, therefore I believe that the opinions of Newcastle United fans have no place in the 2015/2016 English Premier League Discussion Thread

:quite*


----------



## Block3105 (Mar 19, 2016)

Yeah. Run along Stottie cake.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

seabs said:


> *I don't believe that Newcastle United are in the 2015/2016 Premier League, therefore I believe that the opinions of Newcastle United fans have no place in the 2015/2016 English Premier League Discussion Thread
> 
> :quite*


Did you time travel back to an alternate universe? :fellabot

I legit just checked the date to make sure I wasn't going crazy :woytf


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

seabs said:


> *I don't believe that Newcastle United are in the 2015/2016 Premier League, therefore I believe that the opinions of Newcastle United fans have no place in the 2015/2016 English Premier League Discussion Thread
> 
> :quite*


2015/16 :banderas


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

liverpool fucking shite


----------



## Block3105 (Mar 19, 2016)

CamillePunk said:


> liverpool fucking shite


I'll drink to that


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Green Light said:


> 2015/16 :banderas


*You may laugh but tell me how many Premier League teams have you managed to a 2/2 100% winning record 








*


----------



## Block3105 (Mar 19, 2016)

Micky Shorts is a god amongst men up there in hull.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767112488626352128
The Chinese want to buy LFC apparently, and the bid has been backed by the government.

If this happens I welcome our new Chinese owners so we can spend our way to the top.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah cos you've not been spending fuck loads already....


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

just on TRASH

alley oop.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

One year Sunderland will have a good start to a prem season :moyes8

Karanka proving he's the man already :banderas

Still got big keeper problems though. Guzan still playing at this level :bosque


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

What a truly horrible football stadium the Olympic Stadium is. Quite fitting too considering we just saw a truly horrible first half of football.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Give it time

They'll be playing in front of lazio at the stadio olympico sized crowds eventually


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Leicester sitting only one point clear of the relegation zone


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

http://www.manutd.com/en/News-And-F...nio-Valencia-is-best-right-back-in-world.aspx

Even the players are at it now.



:jet3






:jet3







:jet3







































:jet8


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ridiculous. Alves is past it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Arsenal doesn't deserve Ozil.

In 20 minutes of action, he was a complete gamechanger. Immense talent.

Kos was incredible, as well.


----------



## Block3105 (Mar 19, 2016)

Seb said:


> http://www.manutd.com/en/News-And-F...nio-Valencia-is-best-right-back-in-world.aspx
> 
> Even the players are at it now.
> 
> ...


Ander Herrera is surely taking the piss. Tony V is sound enough, I like him a lot, but he's far from the best in the world.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

http://www.dirtytackle.net/2016/08/...uilt-man-united-into-playing-him-via-twitter/

:lmao

:jose


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:lmao Bastian attempting to 'no sell' all of this. Shit situation though TBH.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

https://twitter.com/BSchweinsteiger/status/768405415956717568/photo/1

Bastian why can't you just leave pls :hoganutd


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Class act. The animosity from United towards him is dreadful, but doesn't surprise me at all.

Edit



















This is actually a thing :robben2 :robben2 :robben2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

How bout dat English Football League Cup action?

Nice 5-0 win, and good to see Sturridge up and running for the season

Victor Moses still plays for Chelsea? :what?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

DenAuston said:


> How bout dat English Football League Cup action?
> 
> Nice 5-0 win, and good to see Sturridge up and running for the season
> 
> Victor Moses still plays for Chelsea? :what?


He's no Arouna Kone.

http://twitter.com/EFCGoalss/status/768186403880448000

:banderas


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769118629371584513
:walphtf


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Belgium are fucked


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Martinez/Henry managing Belgium.

Alternate reality shit.

Coutinho doubtful for tomorrow's game tho


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Henry coaching Origi :yum:


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

The Guardian interview on Luke Shaw after the injury

https://www.theguardian.com/football/2016/aug/26/luke-shaw-manchester-united-fit-happy

Some people still have a grudge at Moreno


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

@Bes do you think you can edit :fellabot and make it so he's got lasers shooting out of his eyes :hmm:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

can't be bothered talking about it. i feel we deserved to win and was unhappy with the ref.

trying to win some money now to forget




























:side:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Klopp needs to stop fucking around and start one of the most lethal strikers in the league imo :sturridge

Clyne has had a shite start to the season, apart from a couple of decent crosses

Matip looked good. Milner was solid apart from the goal

I see some of the usual suspects in the CB said that Hendo had an awful game, but Spurs' attacking mids barely had a sniff all game. Thank you, deepest midfielder Hendo :hendo

I think this game is definitive proof that Coutinho cannot score tap-ins. Could have overran them if that early chance went in

Origi looked like he forgot how to play football when he came on. Play Sturridge

Poor result


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Henderson is just fucking shit DA, accept it. Come to terms with his mediocrity and you'll have higher expectations for your club. 

Hazard starting the season very well. He's up there as one of the best in the league when he's arsed.


----------



## BethRollins (Aug 27, 2016)

I thought that Liverpool should have won the game. Didn't think that the ref had the best of games.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

Hazard really looks like he's back to his best. He's a joy to watch when he's at it,Hazard. Also,Liverpool could have easily put at least 3 past Spurs.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Spurs only had one attacking midfielder and it was Harry Kane. Eriksen was on the wing and Jansenn was shoe-horned in as the lone striker. They looked dreadful, lucky to get a draw.

Watford/Arsenal has been a much better game. Arsenal have been sublime, particularly Alexis and Xhaka, struggling to remember the last time a PL midfielder could play so many superb long through balls in a game since Alonso left Liverpool.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

From what I've seen of Spurs in the first 3 games, their desire to play Kane off of Janssen has stifled them where they looked best last season (with the playmaker spreading the ball around the pitch). It's almost like Spurs have decided that Kane is to be their Rooney, without any of the attributes required to support play.

Arsenal fans probably enjoy these moments but they really shouldn't. Discourages Arsene from doing what they want (buying quality). They always seem to deliver a big performance when pressure is on the club to sign a big player.


----------



## BethRollins (Aug 27, 2016)

Arsenal seem to be finally getting into their groove. Though I think that this might be the year that they miss out on the top 4


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Leicester finally wins a game!!!!


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

We're starting 5'11" Livermore at CB today against 6'5" Ibra who has two headers in his last four games. Phelan probably should have moved Livermore forward and brought Maguire in to deal with Zlatan. We could really do with Bruce right now (obviously Alex and not Steve).

I have a tenner on Ibra to score, and will win £8.60


----------



## BethRollins (Aug 27, 2016)

LOL 

My brother would have won £100 if not for Everton getting an OG against Stoke


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Thank the good Lord for Kante. Superb little player.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor performance today - it's certainly been a slow start to the season but a draw away at Goodison Park and a draw at home to a good Liverpool side, who were the better team today, is something I'll take from it. We quite simply miss Dembele. It's amazing how reliant we are on one player, we have no replacement for him and there is simply no one like him in world football we could actually even sign for back up.

Our goalkeeping and defensive depth is fine. It's a shame Walker went off injured because it meant Dier had to go to right back and our back four then stayed unprotected all game, which is quite amazing considering we signed Wanyama to do that exact job, it shows how important Dier is to our team though. Eriksen and Alli have been poor for quite a while, in fact they haven't looked good since we smashed Stoke 4-0 away last season. Lamela had a quiet game but he is still having impact on games, assist today. Seems to be involved in all of our goals. Kane has had a slow start, much like he did last season. Would much rather see him and Janssen just start up front together or drop Janssen a bit deeper, looks a good player though.

We quite simply miss pace. Hopefully we can get this N'koudou deal FINALLY done. It's brutally obvious that we need an attacking midfielder though. No idea who that's going to be and we haven't really been linked with anyone that's going to improve on what we have, so hopefully we can get something out of the blue. 

International break has come at a good time. One more game remaining in the league and Dembele is back to bossing midfield. My god, we need him back.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Won't get to see it until MOTD but reading the reports while at work, it looks like we're back to where we should be. Drinkwater had a nice little celebration at his contract extension and Vardy finding the net again. Really concerned about the potential of injury for Schmeichel as I really don't rate that new keeper of ours. I'm also concerned about Mahrez's penalty form right now, he's been one of our most reliable goal scorers since we got promoted. On the spot or open play. 

Catching the United game now I'm home from work. United look completely revitalized under Mourinho, like a whole new team, playing football of the kind I forgot they could play. It seems the only people he can't save is Rooney and Martial but with Ibrahimovic and so many great players serving him, he doesn't really need to worry.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Bit gutted with the result, but very pleased with the performance. :theroon was the difference . :jet should call on Curtis Davies for a first England cap too


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Football is a cruel, cruel, game sometimes. Hull were the better team in that second half and deserved a point from that game, at least.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

THE ROON

THE RASH

TEH FUCKING SCENES


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Pizzamorg said:


> Football is a cruel, cruel, game sometimes. Hull were the better team in that second half and deserved a point from that game, at least.


LOL

No they were fucking not. We were totally dominant, should have scored sooner. Well deserved win.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Fantastic game. Heartbreaking for Hull, they didn't deserve to lose.

Very good feeling (and very satisfied) with regards to the revamped United so far.



Irish Jet said:


> No they were fucking not. We were totally dominant, should have scored sooner. Well deserved win.


I definitely wouldn't say they were the better team in any way, United were really threatening throughout...but they (Hull) defended very well. Until Jose time that is.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

So Rooney is only won(at least in Utd) who has either goal or assist every game this season. And people still want him to drop :rooney 


Just 3 game and this season look very promising. It's unpredictable what happened even in next match day :bandaras 

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

THE ROON

Bad luck for Hull but saying they were the better team is delusional (although the game was fairly even first half).


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Hull losing is actually depressing, their defense was like a brick wall.

Though hey, stick yer City up yer arse cause we are Man United.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Ghandi said:


> Zlatan Ibrahimovic he is a Swedish hero!
> On a free from PSG he cost us fucking zero!
> 6ft 5, hard as fuck, he gets the Reds excited!
> Stick ya City up ya arse ‘cos we are Man United!


*Don't bother gettin in the bin, I'm ordering a fucking skip in for you.

Great win. Thought for sure it was gonna be one of those days where you just can't get past the parked bus but thankfully we came through at the death. Definitely wasn't undeserved. "Better team" statements are daft in games like that but we created enough chances to deserve the win. This wasn't a case as so often is where we couldn't create anything decent and lucked out at the end. We were constantly getting in good positions and creating genuine chances and finally got through at the end with a great goal off our own merit. Sucks for Hull to defend very well and come so close but a late goal doesn't mean you didn't deserve to lose, only makes the defeat a tad more painful. 

Thought we played well and I would have been content even with 0-0 because it wouldn't have been a game we threw away. Created good chances yes but none that we really chucked away. We're playing like a top team again. It's difficult to really describe but we look like a top team again and not the unconfident out of sorts dross we have the last 2 seasons. The difference that an elite manager and elite players have made just on the look of the team is immediately clear to see. Thought Rashford was superb when he came on. I'd have him starting over Martial and/or Mata. At the start of the season I was on the side of keep him to the bench and slow that train down a bit before it crashes off the tracks but he's LEGIT and we should just run all the way with him. Doesn't always come off for him but he always looks to do something that creates an opening and it comes off way more often than not. Looks way more threatening than Martial. Mika looked great when he came on too. I expect plenty of rotation between the two either side of Rooney anyway but both earned a starting spot next game. Thought Rooney was back to being gash again first half but he was more like the first 2 games second half. Not great like but good and did tremendously well on the goal. It's kinda been forgotten how great a creator of chances he can be the past couple of seasons but it's been back on display again this season. I still worry about Bailly. Very nearly gave away an astonishingly stupid penalty. Kinda hasrh on Smalling if he does get left out in favour of Bailly/Blind after the season he had last year but it would be harsh on Blind too. Valencia looks halfway decent again which is a plus but he hasn't been tested once defensively yet and that's the issue with him at RB. Crossing was crap today but he looks more confident working the wing again and it's not just play it back or drill it at the nearest defender. Bit disheartened that it seems we'll have Valencia and Darmian as our RB options this season and that's a massive weakness against the bigger teams. Hopefully Fosu Mensah breaks in there as the season goes on. Also based on Mourinho's comment that all our business is done it seems Depay is staying rather than going out on loan which seems a mistake. There's Rooney/Martial/Mika/Mata/Rashford/Lingard all deservedly way ahead of him in the pecking order for them 3 attacking spots and even then there's competition from Herrera and Fellaini who could be moved up so I don't see him getting barely any playing time of meaning at all this season which is the last thing a player like that needs. Shame about his comments regarding Bastian too because it appears he's not even a consideration regardless of what he does. Really hope it comes out what the context is there one day. 

Also really strange to see two top class managers refusing to play two elite level strikers up front. Klopp with Sturridge has been odd since day 1. I get not wanting to overplay him but if he's fit then he starts up front no questions asked for me. Incredible goalscorer against any opposition. I mentioned the other day that Arsenal would be hard pressed to acquire an upgrade on Giroud that would make them legit contenders but they should be all over trying to get Sturridge. The injury issues aren't so massive when you have someone like Giroud there too. Kane behind the front man is such a waste of such a great talent. He was anonymous today and looked it last week too. Kinda baffling to me how you would shift your best player and a truly elite goalscorer out of position to accommodate an inferior striker. *


----------



## Block3105 (Mar 19, 2016)

I literally just spunked


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Fantastic game. Heartbreaking for Hull, they didn't deserve to lose.
> 
> Very good feeling (and very satisfied) with regards to the revamped United so far.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Great goal from Rashford and United played great but the fact that Hull, especially in the condition they are in right now, were able to so utterly frustrate such a good looking United throughout the second half was the far far bigger achievement.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

"Can Manchester United score? They always score!"

Old school vibes in that last twenty minutes.


----------



## Block3105 (Mar 19, 2016)

AryaAnark said:


> "Can Manchester United score? They always score!"
> 
> Old school vibes in that last twenty minutes.


Yep. Loving what I've seen so far from this team.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I don't really think deserve comes into it. If it was a draw or we'd have nicked a goal, it would have been a case of Hull defending well and Man Utd not taking their chances. Since United won, it was a case of them creating enough chances to break through (however many that may be).

EDIT: I still maintain that Maguire should have been played. Had Livermore been played in Meyler's spot, we'd have been better able to keep the ball in midfield, which would have meant the team would have had more possession and wouldn't tire as quickly from constant defending. It's definitely possible that Livermore could have been the one to find Hernandez with the elusive through ball. We also need to start giving the kids a chance sooner than later, as our squad is tiring.



Pizzamorg said:


> Exactly. Great goal from Rashford and United played great but the fact that Hull, especially in the condition they are in right now, were able to so utterly frustrate such a good looking United throughout the second half was the far far bigger achievement.


I get what you mean, but there were no dodgy ref decisions and we weren't able to nil them until full time means they deserved to win. If it'd been 0-0, it'd be "Tough shit United", but this unfortunately wasn't the case.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Stoke City - An established Premier League club - starting with Shay Given, Phil Bardsley and Peter Crouch in 2016. No words.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> Stoke City - An established Premier League club - starting with Shay Given, Phil Bardsley and Peter Crouch in 2016. No words.


And they're paying for it by being bottom


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> LOL
> 
> No they were fucking not. We were totally dominant, should have scored sooner. Well deserved win.


29 shots to 8 shots
62% to 38%

Not sure how anyone can say Hull was the better side at any point in that game. They pretty much defended like their lives depended for the last 25-30 minutes of that game as we kept attacking. Better shooting night and we put 2 or 3 past them 

Think if you're Jose you'll be thinking long and hard these next two weeks leading up to the derby of which two to play Martial, Mata, Rashford & Mkhitaryan


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

seabs said:


> *Rashford looks way more threatening than Martial*


Yeah, I agree with you. I'm surprised nobody else has mentioned it in this thread.

I'd start Rash/MKH over Martial/MKH, but that's just me.

Also agree about Memphis, there are a lot of people ahead of him in terms of options...very bad idea to not send him out on loan. Even worse, there are rumors that he might be let go after just one season. I don't even remember seeing him after that match with Galatasaray. Ideally, I'd retain him after a loan spell but I wouldn't be too shocked if he officially became the next United #7 flop.

City/United cannot come sooner.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Martial was horrific in the euros when he played and has been probably our only shit player so far. Only young though so this is bound to happen. Rashford and Miki next game plz.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Block3105 (Mar 19, 2016)

Give Martial time. I've been concerned since the number 9 fiasco, shouldn't have happened.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

lol 3 wins in a row and suddenly thread's full of manchester united "fans".


----------



## Block3105 (Mar 19, 2016)

Are you questioning my credentials? Lol meet you at any united away (not done home games since 06) and we can talk about it dickhead?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

meet him in rants


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

durrr i like thinking all united fans i meet are glory hunters durrr


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Block3105 said:


> Are you questioning my credentials? Lol meet you at any united away (not done home games since 06) and we can talk about it dickhead?


i'd rather jump off a skyscraper and land on a bicycle with no seat than go watch a united game home or away.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Block3105 said:


> Give Martial time. I've been concerned since the number 9 fiasco, shouldn't have happened.


If a player is seeing his arse over a number change like that then he's got bigger issues than a loss in form. He's been given an iconic number at United, he should focus more on that than losing his prior number. A front four of Rashford, Rooney, Miki and Zlatan would be ideal, with Mata and Martial coming into it sporadically.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Don't really see what his jersey number has to do with anything, that's a disturbing argument tbh.


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

Imagine being a West Brom fan and having to watch a Tony Pulis team for 90 minutes each week. Fucking hell.


----------



## Block3105 (Mar 19, 2016)

Gandhi said:


> durrr i like thinking all united fans i meet are glory hunters durrr


Well we ain't, and that dumb myth about no united fans in Manchester is bollocks while we're at it too.


----------



## Block3105 (Mar 19, 2016)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> i'd rather jump off a skyscraper and land on a bicycle with no seat than go watch a united game home or away.


You don't have to watch it. Anyway enough silliness.


----------



## Block3105 (Mar 19, 2016)

Vader said:


> If a player is seeing his arse over a number change like that then he's got bigger issues than a loss in form. He's been given an iconic number at United, he should focus more on that than losing his prior number. A front four of Rashford, Rooney, Miki and Zlatan would be ideal, with Mata and Martial coming into it sporadically.


I agree, I just think he (zlatan) should have been offered the number 11 shirt or a high number if his choice, there should have been respect given to Martial for what he'd ALREADY done for the club, he already had grown into that shirt last season, plus hed just trademarked AM9 as a brand, a minor point that is more to do with the bullshit of modern footballers, but still.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

lol so you gonna tell me he's half arse because number. What a pussy footballer. But then again this is same guy who cheat on his wife and crying on twitter so it's probably true 

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Tottenham have made a loan offer for Isco.

(with an option for a permanent deal down the line)


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

If Aguero doesn't get any suspension then it's clear FA want Pep to win the league so much. Wish any other manager got as lucky as Pep tbh. Helped by UEFA at Barca and now gonna helped by FA 

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Pummy said:


> If Aguero doesn't get any suspension then it's clear FA want Pep to win the league so much. Wish any other manager got as lucky as Pep tbh. Helped by UEFA at Barca and now gonna helped by FA
> 
> Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


So you're one of those clowns that believes in nonsense conspiracy theories. Not surprising.

Fellaini elbows people almost every week and never gets banned.

Also, any examples of UEFA helping Barca?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yes im sure kun missing those crucial week 4/5/6 games or not will really make the difference this season.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

IMO that should be a ban, even if he regreted mid air he still hit Reid, still some United fans (not in this forum), may start a petition to ban Aguero on the internet, seriously if they keep that up it will start looking ridiculous.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

City are so fucking good. They're just going to be super obnoxious this season.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Kiz said:


> yes im sure kun missing those crucial week 4/5/6 games or not will really make the difference this season.


Whether or not the best player in the side plays in a match against who will likely be the main title rivals has a good chance of making the difference in fairness. It could be the difference of six points.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

THE RISE OF THE ROON continues. Rashford looks so much better than Martial right now, should start next game tbh

Pogba needs to not shoot 100 times outside the box again tho


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i see we're apparently mentally weak (niall quinn lol) for dominating, conceding, and then being strong enough to see off west ham's challenge and then finishing it off. but nicking a last minute goal is mental strength and desire.

:armfold.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> plus hed just trademarked AM9 as a brand


One good season and already more worried about his "brand" than actually doing his job... Sounds a lot like Götze to me...


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I managed to catch the Hull/United game last night and part of this morning as I wasn't home on the Friday/Saturday. What was pleasing to see was the mentality of the players throughout, it was much more positive and although there were some long shots that went no where or passes being cut out in the final third, we were still creating some good chances (Mata's chance where he should have shot, Pogba's one shot that went inches wide, Ibra's one chance and Rashford's low shot that was saved well). If this was under LVG's reign you would be guaranteed the game would consist of backwards and wayward passes and an attack that would lead to no where and in the final 5 minutes he would bring on Rashford and lump the ball to Fellaini as a Plan B. So it was nice to see the United players actually try and break the sturdy Hull defence and to keep charging forward.

I also enjoyed the United pressing, as soon as Hull won the ball back and went on the counter attack, either Fellaini, Bailly or Blind were there to mop up and nullify the attack and United had the ball once again (if not them it would be one of our players in a more advanced position). So that was another positive aspect to our game.

Miki and Rashford changed the game in that second half and gave us more of a spark going forward, which brought Ibra and Rooney into the game more. Shaw was excellent I thought but he does need to work on his crossing, same with Valencia who did well but again his crossing could have been better. Fellaini had a great second half and I hear he's now suffered a back injury, which is a shame as he was showing some promising form in the deep midfield role. Hopefully Schneiderlin now gets a chance to shine if Fellaini is out for a while. Rooney was much better in the second half and credit to him, THE ROON was singing a NEW TUNE when he skipped past the Hull defender with ease and set up the goal for Rashford, a really good assist from the skipper!

Pogba was okay, some nice trickery here and there but nothing special and Mata was pretty much quiet the whole game. Martial is in poor form right now (shown some glimpses of what he is capable of for example that 20 minute spell in the Southampton game in the second half) but that will get better as the season goes on and he sorts his personal issues out.

Hull also deserve credit for some resolute defending, it was working really well until that one mistake and lapse in concentration but they can be proud of how well they defended against a jam-packed United attack. Still, I'm happy with the result, the cleansheet and the 3 points. The performance wasn't the greatest but it did feel like the United of old especially in the last 15 minutes when we just kept attacking and trying to find that one golden opportunity and to get that goal in Fergie time made it all the more sweeter.

International break now... boo-urns!


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

niall quinn criticising city? he must know IMPOSTERS when he sees them. your faggoty defensive mid fullbacks are gonna get bummed by Super Shaw and Vicious Valencia. you won't have your possession with Ravenous Rooney and Irresistible Ibrahimovic taking over! if the THUG Aguero plays, it won't even matter as we've got TEAM BB Brilliant Blind & Boombastic Bailly. it's game on in 2 weeks, it's the Manchester derby, it'll be carnage - it'll be capital carnage (fuck off London). 

fuck you niall quinn, sven-goran eriksson, danny tiatto, that old fuck summerbee and the rest of you blue shits. i'm dribbling all over my pasty at the thought of rashford going in deep. my hair is on end, my goosebumps are prime for goosebumping. this is wacky races, you're dick dastardly and you just cannot win. Suck your mum.









Tongue in cheek. It'll be a fucking 0-0.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:armfold


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sterling looks brilliant again. Him and Nasri playing like that all season would be like two more new signings. Still look like conceding but that doesn't really matter when they look like scoring 3 or 4 every game. Aguero being suspended for the derby would be huge and he really should be. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

marriner saw it and kun missed him anyways.

FUSTICE FOR KUN necessary :armfold


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

elbowed him in the throat apparently.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

FA will probably ban Costa for it, tbh.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Joel said:


> FA will probably ban Costa for it, tbh.


Or :fellabot will sue for trademark infringement 8*D


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Fellaini has a back injury Mourinho has said and it's "bad" too, shame for him as he has actually played well since his idiotic display in the Community Shield. atleast we have Carrick, Herrera or Schneiderlin to come in


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

seabs said:


> *Nasri playing like that all season would be like two more new signings*.



I was surprised Nasri was not one of the first names on Peps team sheet. I thought his style would be perfect for Peps possession based style. He is quality on the ball and technically sound. Very underrated player. He was absolute class for Arsenal the season before we sold him. Was more gutted when we sold him than when we sold Cesc. He could definitely play a big part for City this season if he stays fit


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he's a fat cunt and will be in turkey before the end of the window.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nasri is a proven bottler, lazy and WASHED. Let himself go as well, clearly stopped giving a shit a while back. Always looked out of his depth in the CL for City, who are also loaded with better attacking options. Looks like he's off to Besiktas anyway.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

There's no chance Nasri gets in that team regularly, far better options. He's far from underrated.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Bad news about Fellaini, been a different player so far this season even if he's still a bit of a dirty bassa :drose

His flying elbows will be a big miss vs Citeh.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Seb said:


> Nasri is a proven bottler, lazy and WASHED. Let himself go as well, clearly stopped giving a shit a while back. Always looked out of his depth in the CL for City, who are also loaded with better attacking options. Looks like he's off to Besiktas anyway.


Didn't actually realise he is 29 now and it has been 5 years since we sold him. 

Wasted himself with his shit attitude it would appear. Shame though as he had loads of ability


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

http://www.skysports.com/football/n...ed-in-manchester-uniteds-premier-league-squad

Bastian Schweinsteiger has been named in the United squad.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Now seems the appropriate time to make my predictions for the season post :quite (fuck international fitba)*

*ARSENAL:*
_Another season as per. 3rd or 4th with no real Title challenge. They're a strange case because they're first XI is actually really great. Cech/Bellerin/Kos/Mustafi/Monreal/Xhaka/Cazorla/Ozil/Ramsey/Alexis/Giroud is a great team on paper and really should be challenging the Manchester clubs. Depth really does hurt them though but even with a good season injuries wise I can't see any scenario in which they win the League because they just don't have a winning mentality in this squad at all and they seem happier to get top 4 than they are disappointed to not finish 1st. _

*TOP 4 FINISH*

*BOURNEMOUTH:*
_The reaction to the Wilshere signing is odd simply because everyone seems to have instantly forgotten the reason why he hasn't been getting playing time. It's not because he's just been sitting on the Arsenal bench unable to get into the team. Yeah when he's an option for Bournemouth he's pretty clearly the best player in that team but I can pretty much guarantee that he'll miss at lest 15 of the next 35 games and then they're back to where they were which honestly isn't that good of a team. I thought they were a tad fortunate to do so well last season and don't see that carrying through to this season. Plus the Eddie Howe hype train needs to die. Arsenal loaning Wilshere out was an odd move given the backup to Xhaka/Cazorla is just Coquelin/Elneny now. Or move Ramsey back and have a clear weakness in the middle and a big drop off further forward when you bring Walcott or Ox in. Back to Bournemouth, I'm sure they'll get goals but I'm even more sure they'll concede them in and don't fancy them to survive just on outscoring their opponents. Not confident enough to say outright that they'll go down but they'll be right down there._

*RELEGATION BATTLE*

*BURNLEY:*
_I'll be shocked if they stay up and expect them to finish rock bottom. Definition of trying to survive the Premiership with a Championship team. If they do stay up then massive credit to Sean Dyche but I just can't see it. _

*RELEGATED*

*CHELSEA:*
_In contention with Arsenal for 3rd and 4th spots but they're much more likely to be competing for the top 2 spots than Arsenal are. Strange transfer window. Batshuyai looks a great pickup already and Kante obviously will be but then Alonso/Luiz are head scratchers, especially for a boss like Conte who I thought would really beef up their defence. Be interesting to see what he does with the defence as you'd expect a Conte team to be built on an impenetrable defence but on paper it just doesn't look like one. Chance they go 3-5-2 now with Luiz in but I don't expect it because Ivanovic and Azpilicueta don't scream great wing backs and a midfield 3 of Willian/Kante/Hazard just doesn't look right. Even with 4-5-1 a CB pairing with 2 of Terry/Cahill/Luiz/Zouma doesn't fill me with confidence if I was a Chelsea fan. All that said though I'd be surprised if they finish below the likes of Spurs/Leicester/Liverpool/Everton. _

*TOP 4 FINISH*

*CRYSTAL PALACE:*
_They've peaked under Pardew and I don't expect them to be rooting around the top of the table much this season. At the start of the season I was potentially pegging them for a relegation scrap but the Benteke/Remy signings should just save them from that danger. Losing Bolasie was a big loss but Townsend should adequately replace him. Benteke had a rough deal at Liverpool last season but he'll get goals again at Palace and more than enough to keep them up. They're a injury or two away from a potential crisis at the back though._

*LOWER MID TABLE FINISH*

*EVERTON:*
_With that squad under an upgraded Manager from last season they should have high hopes. Their problem however is that there's quite a few teams now who are well positioned for those 5th-6th Europa League spots and at least 2 out of Spurs/Leicester/Liverpool/Everton are going to miss out. I'm gonna call Everton as a top 8 but not top 6 team this season but they should be pushing hard into the final month for 5th and 6th. Stekelenburg would worry me in goals with aspirations that high but they have a very solid back 4 in front of him. Very odd to me that they didn't have any interest in Hart given he was there for the taking and I'd imagine he'd pick Everton over Torino if Koeman was interested in him. If they got Hart I'd maybe be inclined to ick them for top 6 rather than top 8. Williams is a great replacement for Stones in the short term. Him and Jagielka should make a great CB partnership and Coleman and Baines make up a great looking back 4. Gueye is an odd signing because he never impressed me at Villa. Lukaku/Mirallas/Barkley/Deulofeu/Bolasie is a group of front line options that should create plenty of goals but they're still overly reliant on Lukaku playing every game. Probably a top GK and CM short of a real top 6 push but they should be right behind that level._

*TOP 8 FINISH*

*HULL CITY:*
_I was kinda surprised when everyone was ragging on them so hard at the start of the season but was too shy $) to speak up against such people. I fully expect them to be in a very real relegation scrap but I don't think it's such a clean and shut case that they'll go back down. Obviously 3 good games from them makes saying that slightly less bold a statement though. I don't expect them to keep that early form up but their first XI is good and they've got players to come back from injury which will help them over time. Depth is the obvious issue but will improve as players come back from injury. Spending £13m to break your transfer fee to buy Ryan Mason though. Mwahahahaha. Expect them to be hard to break down at the back if they stay disciplined but I really don't see many goals in Hernandez/Diomande/Mbokani/Keane at all. That said though I'd rather have a strong defence and worry about the attacking options than have strong attacking options and worry about the defence. They might grind out enough dull stalemates to survive. Won't outright say they'll go down though for sure. _

*RELEGATION BATTLE*

*LEICESTER:*
_Ok they won't win the League again but the notion that they'll drop right off after last season is weird. Expected Kante to be the only one to leave and I'm chuffed that he was. Next Summer may be a different story though barring another incredible top 4 finish this season if big teams come back in for the likes of Vardy and Mahrez. But right now it's an improved squad barring the loss of Kante. I haven't seen Mendy before but if he was the first choice from the same guys who signed Kante then that's enough for me to trust that he won't be a total flop. They need him to not be a DUD though because King in CM is gonna be trouble for them. Amartey looks a better option there though. They're an injury to the back line away from a massive dip though. Saw the massive difference at Hull between Morgan/Huth and Morgan/Hernandez. They have suitable cover for Fuchs at LB with Schlupp and Chilwell but CB and RB should be a worry. Good options in reserve in attack though. Gray and Kaputska are good depth to cover Mahrez and Albrighton now. Slimani will be a terrific addition to replace Okazaki imo and then Musa/Okazaki/Ulloa are good options in reseve. If they have another good season of fortune with injuries then I expect a top 6 finish, if not then a 9th-12th finish is more likely. _

*TOP 6 FINISH*

*LIVERPOOL:*
_Same story as last season. A great team for a BTTS bet. I'm not familiar enough with Karius/Matip/Klavan to say that they aren't the answers to their defensive problems but I'm not assuming they will be. LB is still a massive issue. Moreno is getting dumber and dumber as time goes by and Milner just isn't a LB. Maybe when Gomez comes back he's the solution. Defence is totally up in the air. Attacking options are might vast but I expect more games like the Burnley defeat where teams sit deep against them and they're clueless playing a false 9 4-3-3. The Sturridge thing is so odd because he's a legit goal every other game striker when you play him there but Klopp is just being really weird with him. A front 3 of Coutinho/Firmino/Mane isn't getting them above 6th at best and even then I'd have Leicester above them. Playing a 4-2-3-1 with Sturridge up top as an actual in-the-box striker is a game changer but Klopp has to commit to that first. Without him they're far too reliant on their goals coming from deep and scoring terrific goals like they did vs Arsenal which won't happen more often than not. _

*TOP 8 FINISH*

*MANCHESTER CITY*
_Top 6 finish at best I spose? Ok, obvious title contenders and rightful favourites. Brilliant squad. If you pick out any weakness it'd be RB, LB, CB and up front. Kolarov/Clichy at LB can always be got at by the better teams and Zabaleta/Sagna to a lesser extent. CM will be more of an issue in Europe than in the League but there's a lot of pressure on Fernandinho to hold that midfield together and protect the defence. The attacking midfield options are just off the charts though. I pretty much had forgotten that they still have Sane and Gundogan to come into this team. Sterling looks a legit great player again and it's kinda mad to think that only 3 out of Silva/KDB/Sterling/Sane/Nolito can start. Aguero is the key to them winning the League for me. If he can be available for the majority of the season then I expect them to win the Title. If not then I'm not so sure. Iheanacho is obviously very good but the drop off from Aguero down to Iheanacho is big and a game changer. For me they're an injury or two to Aguero from missing out on this Title. And sure you could say that about any top player from the drop off from Zlatan to Rooney/Martial or De Bruyne to Sane/Sterling but Aguero to Iheanacho is a much larger gap and even larger in a season where City aren't expected to walk the League. Regardless of injuries no way they finish below 2nd though._

*WINNERS*

*MANCHESTER UNITED:*
_If we don't get at least a top 4 finish then this season will have been a disaster. Finally have a squad again that looks like it should be contesting the Title under the right manager in Mourinho. RB and CM are still slight worries in general the concerns with the team are much more minimal than the past few seasons. Topping City may be an achievement too far but we should at least be challenging them until the final stretch. Finishing 2nd above Chelsea and Arsenal is a very realistic goal though and one we should achieve. _

*RUNNERS UP*

*MIDDLESBROUGH:*
_I'll always favour teams that are hard to beat to do well at whichever end of the Table and Boro should have a strong enough defence to survive. If Valdes can find form again behind that back 4 then that's massive coup for Boro. IF mind. Not expecting many high scoring Boro game this season but a good home record and enough drab 1-0 and 0-0's should keep them up._

*LOWER MID-TABLE FINISH*

*SOUTHAMPTON:*
_Don't see them contesting for the Europa spots again this season. Too much competition from elsewhere and I don't see how they've improved from last season with the losses of Pelle and Mane for Redmond and Austin. A returning Rodriguez helps but I wouldn't expect him to play the standard he did pre-injury. Comfortable but dull season._

*MID-TABLE FINISH*

*STOKE CITY:*
_Similar position that Southampton are in. No danger of a relegation battle but no real threat to the European spots either. Uneventful transfer window. Expecting an average season from Bony. _

*MID-TABLE FINISH*

*SUNDERLAND:*
_Same old story for Sunderland. Looked as though they might be moving forward under Allardyce but they haven't really progressed with a good transfer window which should be frustrating for Sunderland fans. Another relegation battle but I expect Moyes to just about keep them up again. Kone/Djilobodji could be a very sterdy CB pairing and while they may be overly reliant on Januzaj/Defoe/Whatmore to get goals I expect them to get enough to just about do enough for another season._

*RELEGATION BATTLE*

*SWANSEA:*
_I really worry about Swansea this season. Losing Williams is a massive loss in more ways than just a name on a team sheet and they haven't really replaced him. Defence as a whole looks really weak, midfield is ok but very reliant on Gylfi and up top is a concern. I'm not expecting goals from Llorente. We'll see with Baston but they're gambling with this squad. Not a lot of proven Premier League quality and the squad definitely looks weaker than last season. Reliant on replacing Williams/Ayew/Gomis with Van der Hoorn/Llorente/Baston which isn't an upgrade at all for me. You had a good run._

*RELEGATED*

*TOTTENHAM HOTSPUR:*
_5th at best for me this season. Got fortunate last season with all the other top teams putting in very sub-par performances and yet they still couldn't keep up with Leicester or even Arsenal in the end. If they can match last season's points total it will be a good season for them but even if they do I don't expect that to get them top 4. Don't see them falling below 6th either though. Much the same team as last season but they've upgraded their depth in attack. If Poch continues to play Kane out of position to accommodate Janssen then I may have to revisit a top 6 finish prediction but I don't expect that weird experiment to last. _

*TOP 6 FINISH*

*WATFORD:*
_Similar deal with Swansea, I think they'll be in a real relegation scrap this season. Flores did fantastic with this squad last season and while I definitely expect there to be a drop this season the issue is how steep that drop is. There's no point in playing safe with all your predictions so I'm going with Watford and Swansea both going down over some of the more likely relegation contenders. Don't see Ighalo/Deeney being half as clinical as they were last season either. Will go down to the wire between Watford/Swansea/Bournemouth/Hull imo._

*RELEGATED*

*WEST BROM:*
_Pulis is never relegating a team so another drab but safe season for them. Not much of a squad and they really don't have great attacking options still but they have a decent defence which Pulis has kept in tact that grinds out enough clean sheets. _

*LOWER MID-TABLE FINISH*

*WEST HAM:*
_I had not an impressive transfer window originally typed up but looking at it's not that bad. Unimpressive in the sense of taking them up another level though. Don't see them finishing above any of Spurs/Leicester/Everton/Liverpool so a mid-table finish it is. Feghouli/Tore/Ayew are all decent additions but not massive upgrades on what they had and Zaza is definitely not the Striker they were looking for to push them into the top 6. _

*MID-TABLE FINISH*

*1: MANCHESTER CITY
2: MANCHESTER UNITED
3: CHELSEA
4: ARSENAL
5: TOTTENHAM HOTSPUR
6: LEICESTER 
7: LIVERPOOL
8: EVERTON
9: WEST HAM
10: SOUTHAMPTON
11: STOKE CITY
12: WEST BROM
13: CRYSTAL PALACE
14: MIDDLESBROUGH
15: SUNDERLAND
16: HULL CITY
17: BOURNEMOUTH 
18: WATFORD
19: SWANSEA
20: BURNLEY*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the thing is, the full backs currently are the midfield cover for when they tuck in. expect dinho to finish the season as the right full back btw.

tactically we're fascinating and im extremely excited simply in not knowing how we'll line up week to week.

it's kind of mad knowing that only one of pep, mourinho, conte, klopp, wenger, poch, ranieri can win the league. obvs that's how it has always been but it's quite a list of names, regardless of squad strength.

also you forgot that a top class keeper for the system in bravo and captain vinny to come in too. stones and vinny should be a fantastic partnership.

and then brazil's new star gabby jesus to come in jan. pretty exciting to say the least.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

City have the best squad in the Premier League. I think they've had a better transfer window than United. There is a lot of attacking quality and of course a world class manager. We will have to wait and see if they are vulnerable on the break,as Guardiola teams are, but his teams score a lot of goals. United look great again and hiring Mourinho was a no brainer. He has instilled that winning mentality in the squad and you can already see the difference from last season. Chelsea look solid too under Conte, especially Hazard, who is just a joy to watch when he's in form. Same old story for Arsenal, I think. Leicester,Liverpool,Spurs will occupy the EL spots,in my opinion.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Surprised Ulloa didn't move during the summer, TBH.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Have a feeling Everton will probably finish above Liverpool. I rated Koeman well even though their window wasn't great.

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I expect Hernandez (Abel that is) to get 10-15 this seasom, he's looked decent so far and is much improved from a year ago. We needed a fast tall hold up player that would work hard and handle the long balls, really think we should have put tried to tempt Okazaki, if he's going to be fourth choice.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Can't freakin' wait for the City/United derby, absolutely psyched for it. Gonna be tough to sleep if this amped up.

Go get the "Philosopher" Z. Go get him tiger.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:mj4 in the bin.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

who will mourinho poke in the eye this time? Does anybody at city have cancer?


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Goku said:


> who will mourinho poke in the eye this time? Does anybody at city have cancer?


Yaya, so then MILLIONS of African fans will have nobody to support


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank GOD the international shit is over and the real fitba is back :drose

BBC did a pretty good HYPE show for the Manc derby. Fully expect it to be a dull 0-0.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Mourinho already trying to cover himself if he loses by saying City are harder to beat without Aguero :robben2


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm really excited for the derby tomorrow. Always a great contest for neutrals. Also, the Mou-Pep rivalry is being launched in the Premier League. Should be a fascinating contest but don't expect it to be like Barca-Madrid because I think both managers will be looking to avoid any sort of controversy. Hoping for a great game of football.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Green Light said:


> Thank GOD the international shit is over and the real fitba is back :drose
> 
> BBC did a pretty good HYPE show for the Manc derby. *Fully expect it to be a dull 0-0.*


I have a feeling myself.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Bit of early Man Utd team news ahead of derby tomorrow 

No Memphis, Rojo, Darmian, Jones, TFM or Carrick were at the team hotel this evening. Doesn't look great for carrick, depay, Jones & Darmian going forward with us since those 4 not used on any Int duty so no excuses here whilst TFM was on bench for the Dutch under 21 team & Rojo just got back from South America. Those 4 guys mentioned earlier need to impress Jose in LC & EL games badly. Tbf Carrick more understandable his 34/35 now only bit part player this season so won't play many games this season anyway. Jesse is also confirmed I believe to be on bench tomorrow to.

This is apparently the 20 man squad seen at the hotel this evening -

Ddg, Romero, Johnstone, Toni, smalling, blind, Bailly, Shaw, Morgan, felliani, Hererra, Jesse, Mkhi, martial, mata, rashford, Rooney, pogba, Ibra & Young 

My guess is Johnstone won't make 18 & neither will young. Unless injuries happen before kick off bumping either 1'pr both of them up to 18 man team.

Ddg 
Toni Bailly Blind Shaw
Felliani pogba 
Mkhi Rooney Martial
Ibra 

Subs - Romero, Herrera, Morgan, rashford, Jesse, mata & Smalling 

Seems like the likeliest 11 & subs? 

Although I would personally play either Morgan or (preferable) hererra instead of Rooney & go more 4-3-3 but that seems very unlikely to happen. Imagine theirs also a case of Bailly going to rb if Toni is unable start the game due to getting back late from Int duty with smalling going back into CB next to blind? But Valencia himself prob say his fine & just start game regardless anyway.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

> Tony Pulis has fired a new blast at the West Brom board by claiming deadline-day signing Hal Robson-Kanu was not on his target list.
> 
> Pulis criticised chairman John Williams over Albion’s five summer signings - claiming they were not the ‘marquee’ names he wanted.
> 
> ...



somebody is getting the sack unkout


twattish thing to say about hal


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

United being absolutely decimated here, Jose is gonna tear 'em a new one in the dressing room.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

United 2-0 down and are struggling. City have been superior in every aspect so far. They look sharp,their passes are sticking and they clearly have a plan. United, on the other hand,look lost of ideas. They haven't tested Bravo even once. I suspect Mourinho is going to make some changes at the break. 

Just as I was writing this, Ibra has pulled on back for United. Game on.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Ibra really should've made that 2-2.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Watching Miki, Lingard and Rooney deal with City's pressing game is like watching puppies deal with a flamethrower. Both Blind and Bailly have been shocking and were so poor on the first goal. No shit we should be targeting the midget keeper making his debut, at least I was dead on about that FLOP.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Absorbing game, very enjoyable.

Mourinho losing to Pep at home with Aguero and Kompany not even playing :robben2 

United played like cowards in the first half and City were outstanding, though they made the right changes at half time, stopped sitting in their own final third and started pressuring the City defence, and the second half was much closer. City wasted everything in that second half, tons of breakaways they had but no Aguero making the right runs and finishing the chances, he was a massive miss. De Bruyne was oustanding, easily MotM, rarely ever wasted the ball, even from set pieces. Fernandinho completely outclassed Pogba as well.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

Starting Lingard was a mistake.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Zlatan should have left the pitch after his goal, fuck me he was sometimes horrid.

Not his day I guess, oh well.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Starting Lingard was a mistake.


Should've given Rash the start, and brought on Martial/Herrera afterwards.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the bald fraud wins again.

other than bravo having a debut shocker, we played utd off the park. predictably forced to shit mourinho long ball CRAP, that was the only time we struggled. 

pogba is a joke. dinho is world class. top of the league.

where was philosopher z?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Welp, city will piss the league

Just hope we don't finish below conte the crook.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Most high quality most entertaining game in this League there's been for seasons imo. That's what a match between two title favourites should be like. Absolute heavyweight slugfest. First 40 minutes was pure domination and brilliance from City. Second half was much better from us though. I was totally fine with not rushing Rashford at the start of the season and not burning his start out too soon but he should 100% be a starter atm. Looks dangerous everytime he gets the ball. Lingard and Mika were both very poor first half. Rooney played like a stupid kid with his game basically consisting of daft fouls and petulantly appealing for fouls which were non starters and then creating nothing with the ball. Not too disheartened with the result. Really could have been worse than 2-1 but the second half performance at least showed we should have enough to win most game this season and hope City drop enough daft games to make up for likely dropping at least 4 points to them this season. City were magnificent in midfield. Few errors at the back (Bravo looked a wreck after the goal) and a lack of an Aguero to finish the game off on those counters but aside from that they looked great and showed that they can sit deeper and defend when they need to. *


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Herrera should have been on after 20 mins when it was obvious that we couldn't get any sort of grip on the game - I could see what the plan was and I thought Lingard and Miki actually would have suited this sort of game, but they were just so poor and offered nothing with or without the ball, they genuinely looked drunk and some of the "touches" were truly unbelievable - Lingard literally seemed to be hiding when the ball rolled under his foot for the second time. Rooney getting shoehorned in is inevitable but it's so fucking depressing that we left Martial on the bench while he was doing nothing on the wing. Rashford made a huge difference but I think we could have had that threat from both flanks with Martial. 

It was a truly great game though - You could see the players on both sides gave everything, they looked exhausted at the end. I expect there to be some big changes in both teams over the course of the season - And very quickly for United. I'd expect Smalling, Herrera and Rashford to come straight in while Rooney seriously has to be coming under pressure. Hopefully some others make a case in the Europa League.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Good job Pep :lenny5


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Bravo, Bravo... You made Mignolet look world class. Hopefully it was just nerves and he adapts.
Sané looked great, a few misplaced balls but that one delivery late into the 2nd half from the right wing to De Bruyne in the box was beautiful.
Fernando looked like a new signing, fantastic in midfield with Fernandinho who's been ever present.

Good win, good momentum and a proper derby.

Also, Otamendi when he just thought fuck it, tackled a United player and powered into the box made me mark out like fuck.

Bailly also looks fantastic, what a great showing by him.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Man City won their opening five games last season, where did they finish?

It's a good start for them and I'm happy that they look to play football and winning as opposed to want to be negative, keep the ball and not aim to penetrate. We've seen that far too often the past few seasons but we'll see how they can deal with going a goal down or how they react following a loss. To say they're going to win the league this early on is ridiculous, the same thing was said last season.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Fun game in terms of 2 heavyweights going at it no holding back from either but man city deserved that win. They tore us apart first 42mins until bravo seemed lose his head & gift us & Ibra a way back into game. 

Jose played Jesse LW & Mkhi RW with my guess being he thought pep play both his fullbacks inside as cm meaning leave ton space for them counter in down flanks but that never happened Sagna & kolorov stayed so wide almost like boots on line then after that he played nolito & sterling wide with Silva & KdB in between lines with Innieachio making moves to either side depending where ball was caused our defence no amount issues as pinned Jesse & Mkhi back but didn't know who pick up either KdB/Silva or follow fullbacks or track back wingers. Don't remember single time man city fullbacks went inside either even with ball the whole game? Jose thought be space to counter in & when turn over position 1 them get to byline quick enough to cross ball in but never happened. Jose fell for it hook line & sinker.

Team shape & personally also a huge headache 4-2-3-1 isn't a option in big games cos its shoehorn in Rooney at 10 & worrying that v hull Jose saw Wayne isn't a 10 & put him to LW from 70min mark & today at HT put Wayne to RW. Watching silva & KdB (my motm) today play how 10 should be to how Rooney plays when there is staggering theirs worlds apart in terms of quality & talent see that during game that Wayne only creative spark play floaty pass to right wing but took age with ball & he loses it for thrown in that throw in man city knock ball down field & pogba doesn't track KdB run & Bailly allows Innieachio win flick on & God knows what blind doing & KdB nicks in & gives ddg the eyes to finish by whipping it near side into bottom corner. 

Their 2nd goal was well worked to as said KdB is something else God knows what blind doing standing there as Neville said in comms box we were like statues watching man city inside our box with ball at their feet.

Can't play Rooney anymore it's settled its not that his useless & not worst player on pitch for us today either but lack quality in his game today he had no shots target 1 attempt from outside box just isn't creative & has no link up play with Ibra that Jose forcing Wayne play him on rw also Ibra & Rooney are knackered by 70-75min it's a waste to have both in 11 it's 1 or other or none in 11 not both. 

4-3-3 in 2nd half suited us more cos Hererra on pitch which thought was needed yesterday his pressing & mobility were huge miss also freed up pogba play slightly higher up pitch cos as saw 1st half & man city opener pogba isn't a CDM/cm in a 2 man cm isn't his game him & felliani miles apart that 1st half & playing him deeper is also a direct result playing 4-2-3-1 so we can play a no10 in Rooney. 

Rashers should of started. Know why he didn't as Jose felt better off bench as super sub role plus Jose prob felt if winning can use his pace on break later on but at 2-1 down at HT we needed him ASAP but playing him LW is limiting us & him going forward we saw with man city damage having a cf has who moves across lines having rashford on LW means stays wide he has qualities do well there but at best last season drifting across front his movement causes havoc to teams defences. 

So should martial I didnt agree with it pre match & not after game playing him rw late on again wastes his talents & our teams chances it's not his area he wants cut inside with ball & attack his quick with ball & gets us up the pitch also rashford LW & martial RW is huge error I what them as close together in attack cos link up play is huge weapon for us & both play at quick pace & movement opens up teams for us shunting both wide & not getting ball to them quickly is not a option & effectivly sticking them both wide cos team lacks pace in attack isn't helping 2 quickest attackers wide whilst man city have numbers back as front 3 is like of felliani Rooney Ibra not quick enough to move CBS away. 

Like a said not sure what message does say when martial on Rw? If the idea was to move Rooney back to middle partner Ibra up top that didn't happen cos pogba ended up higher then Rooney as Rooney ended up deeper then Hererra it just seemed a utter mess I can't even say what reason for that was my feeling is & always will be Rooney can't last 90mins anymore so drops deeper as games goes on anyway so no shock that happened today almost next to blind the last 5-10mins. Camt see Jose telling his attacker play a CDM late on needing a goal surely push blind to CDM Hererra next him & play Rooney on edge of man city box not on half way line?

Augero would finished us off had he played in 2nd when mcfc broke on counter they wasted so many chances go for kill when out numbered us at back can remember silva curling 1 over bar & KdB smashed near post but those only chances on break had even though I think broke on us least 5-6 times that if we're more ruthless/had Augero easily scored more if wanted to. 

2nd half played were played better we were denied pen IMO Bravo pissing about on ball in his box then jumps in studs up & reckless tackle easily been a red but worst a pen not sure how ref missed that one? Doesn't matter anyway decision was not a pen & man city deserves win fair play to them. Both teams will improve further though as season/s goes on right now more food for thought for Jose then pep for the next time they/we meet.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

I only watch second half and think United let City counter attack far too much. If City get the ball could expect them finished at least at United box. And with that attacking department would suffer more or less because you couldn't keep tempo. Wonder if United were able to keep scoreline before second half what would gonna happen. They usually play second half better than first half for reason.


Not sure what Lingard did to earn starters either. 


At the end of the day it's just one match. Season is still long and couldn't judge entire season with one match alone.. But City look legitimate favorites right now


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Erik. said:


> Man City won their opening five games last season, where did they finish?
> 
> It's a good start for them and I'm happy that they look to play football and winning as opposed to want to be negative, keep the ball and not aim to penetrate. We've seen that far too often the past few seasons but we'll see how they can deal with going a goal down or how they react following a loss. To say they're going to win the league this early on is ridiculous, the same thing was said last season.


I agree, it's far too early to predict a winner for the league. Chelsea are still unbeaten and are playing Swansea this weekend so I expect Chelsea to match points with us. 

I think City, United, Chelsea, Arsenal, Spurs and L'pool will all be in the chase for the top 4.

City are a lot different in comparison to last season or the even the seasons before that. Our work rate is up, players are looking reinvigorated and starting to settle into Pep's system which is good but yeah like you said, we have to see how we deal with going a goal down and chasing a game but also dealing with teams that park the bus as well. Tiredness will be a factor and if we can keep the work rate up but we're looking so much better in these first few games than we have in a long while.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

It's early in the season but it's still a huge result for City, especially without Aguero. Both sides will improve a lot over the season but Mourinho is better at leading from the front and that's probably gone for a while.

We need to find a settled team and formation. I think all of our best players are more suited to a 4-3-3, but we constantly have to get Rooney in the team. That is the biggest problem right now. There's a ridiculous amount of depth in this squad so it makes it all the more depressing that we have a mediocre player, out of position, offering virtually nothing in a big game. Rashford wasn't even that good today - But his direct running and pace offered something different on and off the ball, we're crying out for that. I'd be starting him and Martial either side of Ibra.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Amazing game, it kinda shows the level of both Mou and Pep, 1st time Pep totally outsmarted mou, Mou fixed some stuff on the 2nd half, but it was not enough, Ibra could score 2 more IMO.

And what a player KDB is, if he keeps this level of performance City will be scary both in EPL and UCL


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

What a great performance.

Was a little worried going into the game without Rose, Lamela or Dembele in the line up and we started off slowly but as soon as we got our goal, we absolutely bossed them. It was almost like we had an extra man on the pitch. Eriksen, fresh off his new contract, absolutely ran the show. Funnily enough the last time he looked relatively good was in this fixture last season where we smashed Stoke 0-4 the first time. Great to see Son start and get two goals and assist, his second goal a contender for goal of the season already. Always nice to see Alli and Kane score too. 50 league goals for Kane now.

Defensively we look solid like we did last season, Walker is an absolute machine right now, what a player he's turning into under Pochettino. Alderweireld + Vertonghen as solid as ever. Davies proving to be adequate replacement for Rose but the presence down the left is so much different without Rose. We looked much better when Wanyama came off for Lamela and we dropped Alli deeper alongside Dier. 

We go into the Champions League campaign fresh off a good win with confidence flowing and we're going to be in front of a packed out 80,000+ Wembley Stadium, I for one cannot wait to see what we can do against Monaco, who we hammered in the Europa League last season. Hopefully we can live up the expectations and get off to a good start. Would be great to see Dembele on the bench for that one and ready to get back into the swing of things as soon as possible, we've missed him desperately.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I don't remember Pogba doing anything of major significance after the first legit decent shot he had at around 7 minutes into the game. Very disappointing performance, but it's just one game. I don't really see him flopping at United tbh, let's not jump to conclusions about his "worth", "overrated-ness" or some other BS solely on the basis of one day.

Thought that Z was gonna score 150% just before the end of the 1st half, absolutely shocking that he didn't get that one in. I'm thinking one-upping Pep was too much of a factor inside Z's head, he just didn't do justice to a few chances he'd have absolutely glided over against weaker opposition. Such a shame.

Can get Mou's reasoning of not wanting to burn Rash out by starting him but he should have. Can't help but think that maybe if he'd started Rashford/Herrera instead of Lingard/MKH/Fellaini (any of the two) maybe the result might've been different. Not even sure about Herrera tbh...he looked anonymous as well, in comparison to Rashford. Rashford just should've started...Mou should've taken the gamble there.

KDB's first goal made United look like chumps. Absolutely lethal. He was amazing today.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Dissapointing result, but can't really complain about it, City were simply excellent in the first half. Hate to say it but I was really impressed by them. It could have been a hammering if Aguero was on the pitch to finish some chances.

Considering the players at our disposal, it was madness that we were sitting so deep in the first half. 2nd half was better, and with Bravo looking like a bag of nerves I was hoping we could get something to sneak in but sadly it wasn't to be.

KDB ran the show, we just couldn't handle him. Oh well, early days yet.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> I don't remember Pogba doing anything of major significance after the first legit decent shot he had at around 7 minutes into the game. Very disappointing performance, but it's just one game. I don't really see him flopping at United tbh, let's not jump to conclusions about his "worth", "overrated-ness" or some other BS solely on the basis of one day.
> 
> Thought that Z was gonna score 150% just before the end of the 1st half, absolutely shocking that he didn't get that one in. I'm thinking one-upping Pep was too much of a factor inside Z's head, he just didn't do justice to a few chances he'd have absolutely glided over against weaker opposition. Such a shame.
> 
> ...


The problem is that Pogba always is gonna be bashed because of that transfer fee, it wasnt a good game for him but its too soon to tell. The talent is there at least


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Erik. said:


> Man City won their opening five games last season, where did they finish?
> 
> It's a good start for them and I'm happy that they look to play football and winning as opposed to want to be negative, keep the ball and not aim to penetrate. We've seen that far too often the past few seasons but we'll see how they can deal with going a goal down or how they react following a loss. To say they're going to win the league this early on is ridiculous, the same thing was said last season.


They had Kompany for the first five games, who was the most important player in the squad. They were relying on steam rolling teams and Vinny doing everything defensively as Pelle was pretty inept at that stuff. Their record with and without him last season is night and day.

Obviously now they aren't too reliant on anyone and can cope with anyone getting injured as they have terrific depth.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Was the Bravo and Rooney challenge PK ? Have read that it was a clear penalty, but for me it could have gone either way


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

kimino said:


> Was the Bravo and Rooney challenge PK ? Have read that it was a clear penalty, but for me it could have gone either way


I think if it was a centre half making that challenge, the referee gives it. Game of opinions and all that.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Penalty and likely a red. I'm not overly bothered though, they even out over a season.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Erik. said:


> I think if it was a centre half making that challenge, the referee gives it. Game of opinions and all that.


Thats why i thought it was 50/50, not only because of City or Bravo, refs usually are softer on GK more on a derby.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Klopp shoving Moreno up front  "Don't you dare think about going in our defence"

Excellent performance and win. Lallana, Mane, Firminio were all great going forward and Milner did a good job at LB, tbh. Still some shaky moments in defence as always tho but going forward we are so good to watch at times.

Happy.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Feels good man


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

It was a penalty, but I was more pissed at Rooney taking a fucking age to get to the ball, he just didn't react.

For that Ibra chance he thought he had an open net. He never turned his head to see Stones get back.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

West Ham collapse so bad. Probably relegation battle this season 

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

man united lose, we have a great win over leicester


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

That Rabona by Payet tho :banderas 

Shame they went onto collapse.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Mourinho's post game rants :LUL


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Mourinho's post game rants :LUL


What a boring cunt Jose is


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm still obviously gutted and disappointed after the loss to City, especially after the abysmal first 45 minutes from United. There's no denying the facts, Mourinho got his starting XI and tactics wrong in that first half. Starting Lingard and Mkhitaryan who have both hardly featured so far this season (one due to injury and one due to being bedded in slowly to a new league) and it backfired. Both were so sloppy on the ball and every time they were on the ball a City player would be right there to add pressure on them and inevitably lead to stealing the ball off them and going on the attack immediately. Lingard especially was very sloppy on the ball and was getting outmuscled off it a lot. Mkhi was trying to chase the ball back down when he lost it but nothing was coming off for him, he couldn't even string a pass together. Realistically they should have come off sooner but it's a lose-lose battle as if you do that it would surely knock their confidence. Mourinho got it right to sub them at half time though.

Credit to City though, they were fantastic in the first half. Mourinho thought they were going to play with inverted fullbacks but that never happened, they had so much width which caused Valencia and Shaw especially a lot of problems in the first half. Otamendi also had a brilliant game and defended really well especially in the second half. Also, I seriously thought our players were trying to outdo each other for the most times they could be nutmegged or have the ball go through their legs from a City pass. Still, City were incredible, De Bruyne had a fantastic game and really ran the show from the outset and Silva was simply sublime at times. City's attack was simply better on the day and you can't take that away from them. 

A shame you also can't take away the referees at times. Seriously, Clattenburg was awful all game and got a lot of decisions wrong for both City and United. How Bravo didn't get a red card and how it wasn't a penalty I'll never know. He wasn't in control and his studs were raised so for me it was a clear red. Others may see it differently but to me, he got that one wrong just like he got a lot of decisions wrong throughout the match. Also, City could have had a penalty and Rooney should have been booked a lot sooner.

The only positive from a United perspective was we did show a lot of fight in that second half and threw everything at City, which made the game all the more exciting. The first 20-25 minutes I thought we were great and could have got the all-important equalizer. Zlatan had many chances to level it but just kept wasting his opportunities and wasn't taking his time or showing composure, which is unlike him (lovely finish for our only goal though). I thought Rashford had a good game and was a real threat when he came on, Valencia and Shaw improved, Blind had a better second half after a woeful first 45 minutes and Bailly was a beast in that second half even when his legs started to give way. Fellaini I thought was decent, Pogba had a few magical moments but was mostly invisible, he really needs to cement himself in these big, vital games. Zlatan as I said was wasteful and it was probably his worst game for us so far. De Gea also kept us in it with two great saves, I'm just thankful Aguero wasn't playing otherwise he would have been picking the ball out of his net a few times from the City onslaught.

Rooney I thought tried and he worked hard, one of the few that showed some passion but still, he wasn't fantastic. Every manager keeps trying to find a way to accommodate him into the team; whether it be left wing, right wing, as a #10 , a #9 or a central midfielder. Primarily, he's now playing the #10 role but when you look at De Bruyne and Silva and compare that to Rooney, it's quite sad to see as Rooney is no longer no where near that level yet we still try and retain his position in the team when we really shouldn't. We really need a pacey, creative playmaker there and Rooney most certainly isn't that. Plus, he should be no where near the right wing! It's time to start playing someone else there that knows how to play the role and can create chances for us. Still give Rooney chances as he is still one of our best goalscorers in the team but he shouldn't be playing every game. It's sad to admit it as I'd love to have the Rooney from 2004-2010 but he's no longer that player and you have to move on at some stage and bring in a new face into a very important position.

I also thought Herrera changed the game for us when he came on, he did well in the deep midfield position, won the ball back for us a few times, retained the ball well and showed good distribution. He gave us back some control in midfield for a long period of that second half and I won't be surprised if he's integrated back into the team sooner rather than later. Speaking of distribution, that kick from De Gea to Rashford was bloody brilliant!

One extra thing I will also add is I did enjoy the match despite the result, one of the better derbies in a long while. Back-and-forth action (the hoofball tactics for the last 20 minutes from United was needless and unnecessary though) with both teams really going for it. United changing it at half time and really going for the equalizer (good from Mourinho there) only for Pep to realise he needed an extra body in midfield to cut off the United attacks through the middle and push them wide and it worked for them as they dealt with the crosses and long balls well. Pep outsmarted Jose again and that isn't the first time that has happened. Still, there's a long way to go and anything can happen between now and May.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

A cheating ref. The inability to make it 2-0. An overhyped goalkeeper who is just good. And Gary Cahill.

Somethings never change.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Saw 2 threads on reddit, one of Bastian apparent departure and the other United expected revenues for 2017, didnt know there where a lot of accountancy and financial experts out there, or British are just good with money?, still funny to see all that technical talk, you can learn one or 2 things by reading those threads :lol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Everton's signings all looking like good pieces of business. Bolasie is class to watch.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Winning in August and September is overrated anyway... 

Thought we were alright in the first half (said at half time there was probably a goal in it if anything, lol) but Barca lad coming on at half time totally ruined us. Couldn't handle him and Bolasie (Bolasie historically does well v us, got a hat trick for Palace a year or two back) and you can't really expect much when you give Lukaku two free headers after already giving him one in the first half which Pickford did really well to save. Reverted to the Sunderland thing of conceding, shitting ourselves, and proceding to concede even more in quick sucession. Everton were really quite good though, lethal on the counter. Doubt we'll beat Spurs, possibly could get a point if we defend well and hope a midweek champions league game has an impact on them. So we really really need to beat Palace in our next home game. At least Kirchhoff is back and managed 60 minutes or so. We looked better having him in the side.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775450023467315200
credit to Everton for this too. Brilliant gesture. Fair play, beats the fiver i put in :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

The Moyesiah is struggling so far, sure he'll turn them around however

disappointing result in the derby, City in the first half were just so much better than Utd in all areas. second half was better. Bravo definitely should've been sent off, dodgy cunt Clattenburg. De Bruyne is going to be huge for City this season. Lingard was not the right choice considering he was just back from injury and we have better players anyway. ahwell, still early in the season, plenty of games to go


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Koeman being so ruthless that he takes Barkley off at halftime for being shit is what they needed. Martinez wouldn't have changed a thing until bringing on Niasse in the 87th minute.

Idrissa Gueye though.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

City looking fantastic so far under Peps guidance. The first half hour of the derby was a lesson in pressing and possesion football. Early days yet but they are looking like the team to beat


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing The Ev lifting the Premier League trophy at the end of the season


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Which City player is that?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Bloody hell that Hendo goal


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Liverpool's easiest trip to the Bridge? Well deserved for them.

Pretty pathetic from Chelsea. Don't like how late Conte leaves to sub on players.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Liverpool outplaying Chelsea at Bridge :clap probably easier job than at Emirates too


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Excellent performance and win tonight. Not surprised by the result because we are more than capable of beating anyone in the league on our day, but brilliant result. Matip put in a great shift IMO.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Liverpool did a great game Lallana has impressed me this season so far, funny tho that the only match Liverpool dropped points was against Burnley :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Another 3pts and another Goal of the Month Trophy in the bag :hendo


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

The Batman said:


> Excellent performance and win tonight. Not surprised by the result because we are more than capable of beating anyone in the league on our day, but brilliant result. Matip put in a great shift IMO.


Now were going to be classic Liverpool and lose to Hull next week.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Now were going to be classic Liverpool and lose to Hull next week.


Yeah probably lol. Consistent results is something that's long overdue for us. I'm not saying we can play great and win every game, we just need to finish off games against teams we really should be winning against by now tbh and cutting out errors.

Lovren and Matip have done well tho these past two games.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

HENDO. :sodone


TheGeneticFreak said:


> Now were going to be classic Liverpool and lose to Hull next week.


This is what I'm expecting. :mj2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If Conte really thought small details were the reasons why we lost, then I'm afraid we have far bigger problems on the horizon.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Liverpool have been seriously impressive. Great return from the opening games considering they've only had one at home.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

KDB and City :banderas

Sterling showing some quality under Pep


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Leicester :banderas 
West Ham :nowords 

Arsenal looking good again


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/56699849-post2895.html

:banderas

:berlino STROLLING the league as predicted. His possession style flourishing in a league full of shit midfielders and gung-ho/box-to-box teams. Already looking a massive favourite to add a 7th league title to his cabinet in only his 8th year in management in a third different league. It's taken him about a month to absolutely transform City.

His BRAVE decision darkbarry) to boot out the likes of Hart and Yaya being vindicated, just like it was at Barca when he did the same to Ronaldinho and Deco.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Exciting as a spectator to see three world-class players in their prime playing in the Premier League rather than La Liga (Silva, KdB and Aguero).

There really is no rival for the quality they have on the pitch and the mind they have behind them in the Premier League. Hopefully we get to see them go against Bayern and Barcelona this year in Europe.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

What will people hold against Pep if City steamroller the league this season? Not enough hair to be a truly great manager? 


:bosque


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd be very interested in the City/Liverpool game when it comes.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

City have 3 of the best 5 players in the league. Add a revolutionary manager and they're a scary prospect to someone who has grown up terrorising City colleagues and friends due to past world class talents such as Danny Tiatto and Ben Thatcher. 

I was sceptical at how quick it'd come together for Pep at City, he's not even fully there yet and is looking very impressive.

However, he's managing the best squad in the league - again. The true test will be when he arrives at Spotland and takes Rochdale to the promised land of Champions League glory. Ian Henderson Champions League retirement tour 2020/2021.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm enjoying seeing Pep steamroll teams if nothing else just to see all the PFM (that's_ proper football man_) loving pundits squirm and try to come up with shit excuses.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

:darkbarry


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

that's the only redeemable feature of city winning the league ^^^

watching xenophobic pundits/journalists/ex pro's squirm and talk shit

getting this out of the way now so i can embarrass myself in may, this is based on nothing more than gut feeling and a handful of games I've watched


1. Manchester City (record point haul)
2. Arsenal
3. Manchester United
4. Everton
5. Chelsea
6. Liverpool
7. Leicester
8. Tottenham Hotspur
9. West Brom
10. West Ham
11. Middlesbrough 
12. Stoke
13. Southampton 
14. Swansea City
15. Watford
16. Crystal Palace
17. Hull
18. Sunderland
19. Bournemouth 
20. Burnley


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Not really sure what to take away from today's performance. Burnley are, if we're being honest, one of the weaker sides in this years campaign and they effectively gave up after Silmani scored in the opening moments of the second half. So did we carry the momentum of a tremendous Champions League debut into the game or were we only as good as Burnley were bad? It certainly might suggest that, given how we've performed against teams at the other end of the spectrum of the table. Still, it's nice to see Silmani look so comfortable in a Foxes shirt so quickly either way and Leicester are right on target for where I thought they would be this season (at least in terms of points on the board, maybe not so much their performances).


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Just let Liverpool and City play each other 38 times and the rest of ye can get fucked


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

One thing i forgot to add, Aleix Garcia was impressive, Iheanacho continues to score, City has quality young players and Guardiola seems to be a specialist on developing young talent.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ok first off it's way too soon to be saying things like City won't even have any competition for the League this season. Drop points next week vs Swansea and everyone starts backtracking and re-evaluating their predictions. 

They were incredible today. Granted Bournemouth aren't very good but it didn't matter one bit today because City are just another beast entirely at the minute going forward. Still think they've looked somewhat vulnerable in every League game so far but it doesn't matter one bit when you're so dominant and not struggling one bit to net 3-4 goals a game. Not convinced that they're as good as the very top teams in Europe yet because they always look like conceding and I'd be worried about a midfield of Dinho/KDB/Silva/Sterling/Nolito against Barca and Bayern's midfields that Dinoh gets overrun and has too much to do by himself leaving the back 4 with too much pressure coming on to them. City/Barca is going to be fascinating. I'm also assuming that Pep changes things for them games but it's a question of if they've got enough to restrict teams like that because they can't rely on just outscoring the opposition in the big CL games. It'll win them the League in this country though unless another teams really steps up another level. And it's too early in the season to say someone won't and if we're making early season for carries through predictions then Liverpool will be right there with City. But those same predictions have City walking the Title so clearly these same people need to go on to BBC Score Predictor and plan out the entire season and see what the League Table tells them then. Assuming that's even a thing they still do. 

So Boro's goal was given as an OG but not a foul? If it's a OG then it's a foul. 

My man Slimani :frankie*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

For those who can be arsed doing it.
http://www.worldfootball.net/table_calculator/eng-premier-league/

I did a lot of lower scores and scores to nil so the goal differences are a bit off.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Masuaku handballed it for a free kick, then immediately after did it again to give away a penalty :lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

seabs said:


> *Ok first off it's way too soon to be saying things like City won't even have any competition for the League this season. Drop points next week vs Swansea and everyone starts backtracking and re-evaluating their predictions.
> 
> They were incredible today. Granted Bournemouth aren't very good but it didn't matter one bit today because City are just another beast entirely at the minute going forward. Still think they've looked somewhat vulnerable in every League game so far but it doesn't matter one bit when you're so dominant and not struggling one bit to net 3-4 goals a game. Not convinced that they're as good as the very top teams in Europe yet because they always look like conceding and I'd be worried about a midfield of Dinho/KDB/Silva/Sterling/Nolito against Barca and Bayern's midfields that Dinoh gets overrun and has too much to do by himself leaving the back 4 with too much pressure coming on to them. City/Barca is going to be fascinating. I'm also assuming that Pep changes things for them games but it's a question of if they've got enough to restrict teams like that because they can't rely on just outscoring the opposition in the big CL games. It'll win them the League in this country though unless another teams really steps up another level. And it's too early in the season to say someone won't and if we're making early season for carries through predictions then Liverpool will be right there with City. But those same predictions have City walking the Title so clearly these same people need to go on to BBC Score Predictor and plan out the entire season and see what the League Table tells them then. Assuming that's even a thing they still do. *


That's not how it works here, Seabs, you should know by now. One team beats Bournemouth away and it's not a test. One team beats Bournemouth at home and they are going to walk the league.

Granted as you say, they were fantastic today. No, they have been fantastic for all their games bar Sunderland. A lot of credit has to go to Pep for getting them to play with this confidence and in his style so quickly. But at the same time, these midfielders he has are highly intelligent. I'm not surprised they can adapt to this.

At the moment they look clear favourites and if you think they will walk it then that's fine. But to be using 5 games, with 4 against teams in the bottom half teams as an "I told you so", is pretty laughable really.

I have Nolito in my fantasy team, so not sure if I'm being a bit biased, but that didn't look like a red card to me. That's not a headbutt in my view.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Predictive modelling projects City at 3 or 4 points above par (85 taken as par for title winners). Seabs right in saying Liverpool are up there, as the modellers have them 1.4 above par i.e. 86 points. Utd is currently sitting at 3rd.

It's a moving model as they'll keep adjusting for results at least till we're a 3rd of the way through. It's not super reliable, just something to keep an eye on.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Joel said:


> I have Nolito in my fantasy team, so not sure if I'm being a bit biased, but that didn't look like a red card to me. That's not a headbutt in my view.


Nolito didnt went for a headbutt, he wanted to push his head, when Smith moved Nolito motion made it seem like a headbutt in my opinion, still red for me but damn if Smith didnt deserved it too


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> That's not how it works here, Seabs, you should know by now. One team beats Bournemouth away and it's not a test. One team beats Bournemouth at home and they are going to walk the league.
> 
> At the moment they look clear favourites and if you think they will walk it then that's fine. But to be using 5 games, with 4 against teams in the bottom half teams as an "I told you so", is pretty laughable really.


Since this is clearly aimed at me;

One team beats Bournemouth away and then loses the derby at home and to Feyenoord in the Europa League. The other team wins the derby away, smashes their Champions League game, and then thrashes Bournemouth, their 8th win in 8 games. With actual context, that's a pretty clear distinction - City are playing excellent football (and winning) against everyone and the Bournemouth game was a continuation of that, United played Bournemouth in the first game of the season, which was followed by "It's only Bournemouth, lets wait for an actual test", which proved justifiable when they then lost their first big test to City and then managed to lose to Feyenoord.

I'll continue to be smug whilst City keep this up because of some of the embarrassing opinions some on here had about Pep before this season :berlino

De Bruyne for POTS is looking like another good prediction as well. What a player :banderas


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Pep's a hack m8, only manages teams already filled with quality players and backed by massive finances 8*D

should get back on track with a win over Watford, interesting to see Ibra/Rooney/Rashford/Martial are all starting


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You were doing it before the derby. You were in the chatbox playing down all of United's results, which was fine as they hadn't had the test yet. But in the same breath you were saying how superb City looked even though they had played similar types of teams. Your agenda was clear before a football was kicked.

As Seabs said, the most impressive team so far should go to Liverpool when you look at their away results to the three top sides of London and at home to the champions. They are very unlucky it is not 12/12 instead of 10/12 which is still brilliant. 

Embarrassing the opinions of Irish Jet, Berlino and Uphill Task? They are wrong more times in a day than a broken clock.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

won this last night










got this on for some fun


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

West Ham defending for that fourth goal. :lol Yeah I know they were 0-3 down and needing a goal, but for a corner, they had all 10 players in West Brom's box and look what happened, they go get a fourth goal.

Think it was only 5 minutes into the second half too.

City were fantastic tho. De Bruyne; God what a player. They have such a crispness and timing with their passes and yesterday, Kolarov was playing CB spraying balls all over the pitch.

Definitely favorites for the league bar none.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> You were doing it before the derby. You were in the chatbox playing down all of United's results, which was fine as they hadn't had the test yet. But in the same breath you were saying how superb City looked even though they had played similar types of teams. Your agenda was clear before a football was kicked.
> 
> As Seabs said, the most impressive team so far should go to Liverpool when you look at their away results to the three top sides of London and at home to the champions. They are very unlucky it is not 12/12 instead of 10/12 which is still brilliant.
> 
> Embarrassing the opinions of Irish Jet, Berlino and Uphill Task? They are wrong more times in a day than a broken clock.


City definitely looked better though. What was impressive wasn't just the results, it was how quick Pep had them playing how he wanted, they were keeping the ball much better and pressing teams relentlessly, and also how quickly players like Sterling, Silva, Kolarov all immediately looked miles better than last season. Wasn't that impressed with United at all really. A lot of their big names look like they've gone backwards.

Fairly sure I did concede City hadn't been really been tested pre-derby, although I may have overrated Stoke away as a tricky fixture given how shit they look.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ok, I won't disagree with that, because I do believe Pep (and the players) deserves a lot of credit to put his work in practice straight away.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm very happy for Capoue - been one of my favourite parts of this season so far.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I think the concept that makes most dubious about Liverpool is that they tend to bollocks up against teams they "should" beat. It has been a trend for years, barring maybe 13/14 when SSS were thriving in that situation. Even last season Liverpool and Klopp had a great record in big games, while doing poorly against teams who were parking the bus and playing hoofs to to an old fashioned style CF to avoid the hard press. Liverpool's results so far aren't surprising as they fit that trend. They've won four big league games (edit: duh sorry that's 3 wins and 1 draw, although Spurs probably claimed the moral victory like they did against Leicester over the entirety of last season) and lost the one game they've had against dross, so this idea of carrying their form over the rest of the season is a bit basic based on actual trends. 

If they start putting shite to rest on a regular basis then they will be in the talk. That's probably Klopp's biggest task; making them consistent and mentally strong enough to grind out results against teams that are happy to take draws and stink out games.

City and Pep however have just beaten everything in their path so far, mostly convincingly and that's against a wide variety of opponents in terms of styles and ability.

Like Goku I'm really looking forward to the City vs Liverpool clashes. They could be EXCELLENT based on expectations.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

BAILLY :jetbad

FELLAINI :fellabot6

POGBA ogba2

The Roon 0/10

MOURINHO :jose

BOTTLING 433 AT HALFTIME AND BACK TO 4231 TO GET ROONEY BACK INTO HIS BEST POSITION :robben2

6 POINTS BEHIND ALREADY. LESS POINTS THAN THEY HAD LAST SEASON UNDER LVG :banderas


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Pack of cowards embarrassing the club.

Jose is a fraud

Woodward is a fucking clown

0/10


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Did #MUFC even lose 3 games in one week under LvG's regime?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Yup @Andre

Like when we beat Man City away last season (Or could have been the Chelsea game) then a week later we not only lost at Watford but were awful and got well beat tbh.

It's usually the home games that we should won which is our main issue. We can go and beat anyone, esp away, we gave shown that, but the week after when the pressure is really on, we struggle and drop points that we really should be getting by now.

That needs to change.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Awesome game by Watford. Happy for them, they definitely deserved the win.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

That was genuinely pathetic from United. As bad as some of the worst shit under Moyes and LVG. I can't pick out one genuinely decent performance from the entire side. Even De Gea was dopey as fuck.

Mourinho starting with a midfield 3 of Rooney, Fella and Pogba :bosque 

Gung ho, unbalanced and lacking mobility to protect the defence. Idk if it was Jose bollocksing up his tactics or Fella being thick and lacking tactical discipline (more likely this), but they didn't even get the most basic of Sunday league tactics right by having Fella drop deep to sandwich the two centre forwards with his two centre backs for the obvious Watford hoofs to their two centre forwards. Basic shit that they couldn't even get right.

This is the time for Jose to nut up and stamp his authority on the squad like his reputation suggests he would/should. Stop shoe horning players into the side and make some tough decisions for the benefit of the team's balance. You can't play a hodgepodge of a team like that and expect consistent results.

Also LMAO at Bailly showing more signs of being a raw brainless clumsy athlete after United fans wanked themselves into a coma ( @Vader you in particular :mj) over his mixed and at times very rash performance vs Leicester. He's far from being the answer rn.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> Mourinho starting with a midfield 3 of Rooney, Fella and Bailey


:aries2 Was Jose drunk when he thought of this combination.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

The Batman said:


> :aries2 Was Jose drunk when he thought of this combination.


No I was. Had a bit of a :bigron moment. Brain just went into autopilot and thought "shit strong black guy". Obviously meant to put Pogba :bosque

RACIST ANDRE


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Thought it was too random for even Jose to come up with. Still not much better tho.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Well that was fucking shit. Mourinho isn't coming across as a top level manager with his decision making this season - he's flopping through formations, shie-horning players in, playing Pogba as a defensive midfielder is horrendous.


De Gea didn't exactly have a great game but I'm not totally up for judging him for his attempted save on the first goal. Just looked a bit shakier than usual. Valencia didn't really do much, his delivery wasn't great at all which is a shame as he's been good thus far. Same with Shaw really. Bailly and Smalling were both terrible, Bailly especially so. I was quick to defend him earlier this season but that is one of the poorest defensive display's you'll see - won absolutely nothing and for the lead up to the penalty he defended like a blindfolded David Luiz controlling David Luiz on FIFA. 

Pogba's worst game. I'm not arsed about him being bullied by Fernandinho, I can't be doing with him being dominated again by bang average footballers. He's clearly a talent but there's something there mentally where he's just not living up to any form of potential. He's useless in a two man midfield and lumping him next to Fellaini after going from Juve's centre midfield three is the equivalent of cutting the legs off a blind man's guide dog. Fellaini is abysmal, I really hope this ends this myth that he's been good this season. I was guilty of thinking he's a changed player but when his usual standard is atrocious it's easy to be clouded in judgement when he's not a liability.

Not Rashford's best game but he's scored and come out of this as probably one of the less shit performers; gets a pass due to his age anyway. Martial didn't really do much, was a clear foul for their first goal even if he should have gotten rid quicker. Young wasn't too bad when he came on for Martial, nothing really too bad to say about him; put some good balls in too. Rooney was garbage in the first half, improved a bit in the second but was just far too wasteful. His set pieces make Harry Kane look like Beckham. Just fucking awful. Ibrahimovic had a quiet game again but it's hard for a 34 year old to do much when the service is as bad as it was. Did well for Rashford's goal though.

Mourinho needs to have a long hard look at this squad and actually pick a fucking team, not just try fitting individuals in. I'm somewhat fine with two strikers playing as wingers as they're both pacey players but there's just not a chance that Rooney and Pogba can play in the same team. United need to be playing 4-3-3, we won't again as he's fucked that off after 45 minutes but a three in midfield out of Pogba, Carrick, Herrera, Schneiderlin, Schweinsteiger (lol) and if need be, Fellaini, has to be the way to go in order to get the best out of Pogba - even if that means sacrificing Rooney. Either Pogba plays and Rooney doesn't, or the other way around - and for 89 million, there's only going to be one winner there, purely off boardroom pressure.

All I know is it's far too early in the season to be thinking this but I'm actually embarrassed that I've predicted United to be title challengers; top 4 is a far more realistic goal. I'm disappointed to be so knee jerk this early but today (and Thursday) was fucking horrendous.

Paragraphs, bitch.

United 4 - Leicester 0 at half time.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Fergie must have put some curse on United when he retired :jose

Wonder if the African and Asian fans are calling for Jose's head yet?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Andre pretty much sums it up by describing the selection as shoehorning players in. Pogba, Rooney and Ibrahimovic all want to play in that same space. Then he introduces Mata who also wants to get into the center. Yikes. Subs off the only player who was actually providing the width to attack Watford and replaces him with a player more comfortable on the left.

Defence vacant-minded and lacking in tactical discipline when Blind isn't involved. As the martyr van Gaal realised last season.
Martial to me, really looks like he doesn't care about performing for Mourinho.
Mkhitaryan scapegoated for the City game? Would've added the width they decided to remove by taking Valencia off.
And Watford barely had to move an inch to defend because everything in the end was linear. Joy.

Mourinho's "must win" mentality also makes me believe things might end up turning worse before any progress is made. If his history is anything to go by, he'll believe the problem is with the players rather than himself.

Also @Vader 's point of Carrick or Schweinsteiger featuring. Either one of them alongside Pogba and one of Herrera/Schneiderlin (depending on game) would open up Pogba to do what he did best in Serie A. The quicker the club goes through the growing pains of Rooney not featuring, the sooner progress can be made. However much of a good captain he is, he's just as much as a hindrance Gerrard was to Liverpool during his last two seasons.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Mhkitaryan is injured. Wasn't fully fit for the City game and that aggravated it.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Ah, I missed that detail. Lingard was taken out of the squads since the game and assumed the same happened to Mkhitaryan.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Also @Vader 's point of Carrick or Schweinsteiger featuring. Either one of them alongside Pogba and one of Herrera/Schneiderlin (depending on game) would open up Pogba to do what he did best in Serie A. The quicker the club goes through the growing pains of Rooney not featuring, the sooner progress can be made. However much of a good captain he is, he's just as much as a hindrance Gerrard was to Liverpool during his last two seasons.


We've been saying this in the Chatbox, 4-3-3 with Herrera and Pogba, with Blind (or Bastian) protecting the back four. Allows Pogba the freedom to go forward, as well as having no 10 occupying his space up the pitch. Herrera has always been a bit more conservative anyway and his skills are distributing the ball, and then you've got the cover of Blind (or Bastian) in between them and the defence, where both's lack of speed isn't exposed, but their advantages - winning the ball, reading the game and passing, are all taken advantage of.

Mourinho loves 4-2-3-1 though, and loves Rooney, so don't expect this to change. Don't even think Rooney has been terrible this season (definitely much better than Pogba), but having a 10 in front of Pogba, who's obviously going to play, is an issue. Having a 10 also discourages ibra from dropping back (when link up play is one of his strengths), and wingers like Mata and Mkhi from cutting inside (when they're both better moving central anyway).

I know Berlino said he and :silverc would do as good a job as Pep, maybe some of us could do as good as Mourinho :hmm:


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Pogba in this moment










In my opinion Pogba is more of a curse than a blessing, can someone tell me (didnt follow up that cloase EPL on mou 1st run on chelsea), does mourinho like the 4-3-3? The tag price along with the lack of continuity(of level of performance) can be too heavy for Pogba or Mourinho, since they want to make it work but im not sure if thats the best formation for a Mourinho team.

Also im pretty sure Rooney have a special clause on his contract that makes him undroppable.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I woke up Saturday morning ill and watching that match didn't help matters, it has in fact made me feel even worse! I just have so many questions with that I was watching, why are players being shoehorned into the team? Why are players in unfamiliar positions? Why are the players playing in first gear in every first half? Where is the tempo? Where is the fluidity? Why can't we make easy 5 yard passes? Where are their supposed footballing brains? Why is their decision making in slow motion? Why is Mourinho setting the team up wrong? Why is Mourinho playing Rooney in 4 or 5 different positions each match? Better yet, why is he still trying to persist with Rooney in midfield or the #10 when he doesn't have any chemistry with Ibrahimovic (so far) just like he didn't with Van Persie? Why has Pogba been awful? Why is Robbie Savage a commentator? Why? Why? Why!?

Seriously, I know people will give knee-jerk reactions and I've already seen a _MourinhOUT_ thread on the United forums but you just knew this was coming after 3 losses in a row and playing some of the worst football I've ever seen, however, I seem to keep typing that the last few years. Seriously, what voodoo magic did Fergie summon on this team after he retired? Everything and anything from top to bottom has gone wrong and still the players on the pitch perform like a bunch of individuals and not like a team. This is really worrying to witness, a team like United with all the money spent and the players brought in should be playing better football than what they are serving up! Instead, they play aimlessly, act clueless and there's no cohesion or chemistry amongst the team. It has been like that the last 3 years, getting 7th in Moyes only season where we were garbage, we were lucky to get 4th in LVG's first season as other teams were worse than us that season and last season we won the FA Cup but we still finished 5th playing dreadful football. Now it feels like that sickening feeling that we're going to compete for top 4 again when this team really should be going for the top 3 but that is what happens when you serve up this sort of trollop. 

I just don't understand what Mourinho is doing at the moment, it seems he's trying to appease some players and when the shit hits the fan and nothing is working as to no surprise at all the team isn't playing like a team and his tactics aren't working he just chucks any random person on and takes off one of our better players (I thought Shaw was good second half and deserved to stay on) which doesn't add any spark or momentum to our attack or task of getting a goal. The system looks broken, players don't deserve to be in the first team at the moment, star players are underperforming, there's no fight or creativity in this team right now and the substitutions and tactics to counteract when we fall behind in a match has been woeful.

Mourinho has a big task on his hands now, he had a horrible time at Chelsea last season and the media will no doubt remind him of that after another poor showing and loss with United. He needs to start showing some balls and dropping certain players and getting rid of the abysmal 4-2-3-1 system. Why we never got another winger in though I'll never know. 

I feel sick and I'm off for a lie down.

Onwards and downwards... I guess.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Seb said:


> We've been saying this in the Chatbox, 4-3-3 with Herrera and Pogba, with Blind (or Bastian) protecting the back four. Allows Pogba the freedom to go forward, as well as having no 10 occupying his space up the pitch. Herrera has always been a bit more conservative anyway and his skills are distributing the ball, and then you've got the cover of Blind (or Bastian) in between them and the defence, where both's lack of speed isn't exposed, but their advantages - winning the ball, reading the game and passing, are all taken advantage of.
> 
> Mourinho loves 4-2-3-1 though, and loves Rooney, so don't expect this to change. Don't even think Rooney has been terrible this season (definitely much better than Pogba), but having a 10 in front of Pogba, who's obviously going to play, is an issue. Having a 10 also discourages ibra from dropping back (when link up play is one of his strengths), and wingers like Mata and Mkhi from cutting inside (when they're both better moving central anyway).


Mourinho is likely to look back to a game like Feyenoord where the 4-3-3 didn't work which featured Pogba with Schneiderlin and Herrera. Herrera lacks the dynamicism to play alongside a slower player akin to Bastian, Carrick and Schneiderlin, especially in a midfield of three. None of those three were great partners for Herrera last season. It was ok with Bastian (not great) but I guess we never really saw the end result.

I think looking back to last season, this might work better now than it did then. Going with Herrera-Pogba, Fellaini behind Ibrahimovic and Valencia up in right midfield. Put Blind in central defence alongside Bailly (they've had some decent synergy come up so far, barring the fiasco against City). It's a weird throwback to what van Gaal previously attempted on numerous occasions but I think it'll bring more out of Pogba and Ibrahimovic. There is no guarantee that giving Fellaini that amount of creative freedom will work but given that United have struggled to keep the ball in the attack and Fellaini's capabilities at controlling long balls and drawing players towards him, it could help open up the game to other players. It's whacky and hasn't previously gone perfectly for van Gaal but like I said, I think it'll work better with who they have now. Provided Rooney doesn't feature in that idea.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

What the fuck has Mark Hughes done to Stoke? :lmao


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Seb said:


> I'll continue to be smug whilst City keep this up because of some of the embarrassing opinions some on here had about Pep before this season :berlino


Also guess this is aimed at me

What exactly were the embarrassing opinions i had about Pep?

You was bleating on about he is the GOAT etc and i simply said that imo as of yet he is nowhere near that. The 2 jobs he had up until then were with teams that were absolutely loaded up with world class players. You can continue to point out that the Barca team he took control of had finished 3rd the previous season but the fact is that squad was one of the best in the world at the time and was rammed with top players .Xavi, Iniesta, Marquez, Abidal, Puyol, Eto, Messi, Henry to name a few

Yes he inserted his style of play which was obviously the main reason for the turn around but you make it sound like he took over a shower of shite squad and reformed it from top to bottom which is not true

A proper example of a manager taking over of a team and totally transforming them would be Ranieri at Leicester. Finished 14th the season before and turned them into Champions making up a extra 40 points than the previous season and this in a much more competitive league

Just because i didnt agree with you and your brother in arms Andre (Proctor and Mauser) that we should all hail Pep as the greatest manager of all time you got your back up with me 

It started after i come back from watching Arsenal in Munich last season and stated that Bayern would not win the champions league as they were far to open to be counter attacked and ultimately i was proved correct

Pep is obviously a top quality manager but as i said then until he takes over a struggling club that is not littered with quality players transforms it and then dominates in my eyes he is not the GOAT manager




Seb said:


> I know Berlino said he and :silverc would do as good a job as Pep, maybe some of us could do as good as Mourinho :hmm:


I didn't say that me and Uphill task guy could do as GOOD a job as Pep did at Bayern . I said that with the Bayern squad that Pep inherited and how little competition there is to the dominance they have in Germany that myself and with Uphill task as my assistant it would be harder to not win the league than to win it


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

^^^ Slowly dissolved their solid spine over the years and failed to address the resulting issues in the summer. Sold Huth who was a great servant for them, failed to adequately replace N'Zonzi who was their midfield enforcer and this summer failed to bring in a decent short term replacement for Butland, who was winning them lots of points last season with his performances. Given is washed, Shawcross is an overrated hack surrounded by mongs like Glen Johnson. They also have a bunch of midfield/attacking players who, while all very good on their day, can be massive luxuries when the going gets tough. They're now a completely soft touch and the antithesis of a Pulis side.

Palace on the other hand had a brilliant transfer window, fixing both of their major problem positions (keeper and striker), while keeping their wide options stocked and doing it all for a minor net spend. Bolasie is a dangerous player, but by selling him they've been able to improve their squad a lot while not really weakening their wing options too much.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Also guess this is aimed at me
> 
> What exactly were the embarrassing opinions i had about Pep?
> 
> ...


You said he wasn't one of the best managers of this generation and that you could do the job just as well. That's embarrassing.

He took a team that went from 2 trophy-less years and nearly 20 points behind Real Madrid to a treble. That was the first treble in the history of Spanish football. Real Madrid and Barcelona, neither of them had ever won the treble before Pep turned up. He did it whilst transforming the club's style of play, and whilst signing and promoting youth players and kicking out huge, established names. He is Barca's greatest ever manager.

Don't recall saying Pep was the GOAT. In fact i've said a few times in the last few years that Simeone is the world's best coach. Don't think Andre said that either.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

For the record I don't think Pep is the 'GOAT' manager. I think he's a brilliant one who doesn't get enough credit from some people, particularly those who don't understand what a phenomenal job he did at Barcelona, or try to down play it. There's a few on here who have that mind set.

Berlino why are you mad at me when I haven't discussed anything with you for months? I know your head is a bit empty, but I don't want to be imprisoned (you should know how awful that feels being an ex-convict) in there to fill the void. Don't be mad at me m8, this is Seb's hill to die on, or should I say UPHILL TASK :bosque


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

> Watford	3 - 1	Manchester Utd


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Pep was also the most successful bundesliga manager in history based on points to games. He's easily one of the best managers in the game and possibly one of the best ever by the time his career ends.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I really don't think there's an argument that he's one of the best ever. THE best is always going to be subjective but in terms of being in the top 10 European based managers of all time? He's going to be one of them isn't he.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Djilobodji is so incredibly rash and has cost us goals in the last two games. Just constantly comes out of position. Really needs taking out of the firing line and either play Denayer/Kone or OShea/Kone cause Oshea can at least organise a back four. Something we've lost with Kaboul going. The Januazj sending off is especially stupid considering the first yellow was for dissent over a foul which wasn't given. The only reason this game wasn't another pasting is Pickford, and even then it's our own bad play which led to us conceding. 

Remarkably negative performance, which can be fine away from home at a side like Spurs in the first half cause we had the chance to nick a goal which pienaar didn't take. Not changing after the goal wasn't ideal though and defoe just didn't have a sniff but how is he going to when we spent the majority of the game with three defensive midfielders and kicking it long to nobody in particular. This wasn't really a season defining game but i am wondering how we're going to show any intent to beat palace at home next week since Defoe doesn't tend to score as many at the sol. Januazj being banned means that Khazri should likely start but based on selections so far moyes is more likely to go with gooch and watmore. It's a game we absolutely need to win though, hopefully palace's win today breeds more complacency than confidence :evil


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Good result and a good performance to boot.

It's just a shame we weren't more clinical, though you can thank Pickford for that. Great goalkeeping performance from him. Not surprised that with DEMBELE back we once again look great. Make shift defence with Dier dropping back and Vertonghen chosen left back over Davies, but we weren't tested all but once in the first half when some good defending from Walker helped us stay level at half time. Great to see Kane score for the second game running, ankle injury looks like it could be pretty serious though, hopefully Janssen can show us his Eredivise goalscoring form to put alongside his general solid all round play that he's shown when he's come on this season.

Worrying part of the game was Dier and Dembele also going off injured, both with hamstring injuries. Walker also looked to have a hamstring problem but seemed to shake it off. I'm a little confident if Dier is out with the likes of Wanyama coming in but I don't think I could take it if Dembele is off out injured again, we're just so different and simply not good enough without him.

Another positive, YET to concede a goal from open play in the league so far this season. Draws against Everton and Liverpool starting to look good considering their form too.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Foreshadowed said:


> I woke up Saturday morning ill and watching that match didn't help matters, it has in fact made me feel even worse! I just have so many questions with that I was watching, why are players being shoehorned into the team? Why are players in unfamiliar positions? Why are the players playing in first gear in every first half? Where is the tempo? Where is the fluidity? Why can't we make easy 5 yard passes? Where are their supposed footballing brains? Why is their decision making in slow motion? Why is Mourinho setting the team up wrong? Why is Mourinho playing Rooney in 4 or 5 different positions each match? Better yet, why is he still trying to persist with Rooney in midfield or the #10 when he doesn't have any chemistry with Ibrahimovic (so far) just like he didn't with Van Persie? Why has Pogba been awful? Why is Robbie Savage a commentator? Why? Why? Why!?
> 
> Seriously, I know people will give knee-jerk reactions and I've already seen a _MourinhOUT_ thread on the United forums but you just knew this was coming after 3 losses in a row and playing some of the worst football I've ever seen, however, I seem to keep typing that the last few years. Seriously, what voodoo magic did Fergie summon on this team after he retired? Everything and anything from top to bottom has gone wrong and still the players on the pitch perform like a bunch of individuals and not like a team. This is really worrying to witness, a team like United with all the money spent and the players brought in should be playing better football than what they are serving up! Instead, they play aimlessly, act clueless and there's no cohesion or chemistry amongst the team. It has been like that the last 3 years, getting 7th in Moyes only season where we were garbage, we were lucky to get 4th in LVG's first season as other teams were worse than us that season and last season we won the FA Cup but we still finished 5th playing dreadful football. Now it feels like that sickening feeling that we're going to compete for top 4 again when this team really should be going for the top 3 but that is what happens when you serve up this sort of trollop.
> 
> ...


Rooney's gotta be dropped. José Mou has gotta have the balls to do what everyone has been thinking, it just isn't working.

Rooney has a clause in his contract that makes him un-droppable? It wouldn't shock me tbh. Frightening.

Just how much money has #MUFC spent over the last few seasons anyway? Doesn't make any real difference if abject and utter mediocrity is the outcome. Really doubt any other team would've spent this much for such performances. Pretty sure United have the worst money spent:success ratio at this point. Might be jumping the gun to write ManU/Mou out of the picture, but something has to change. How much time a week is, at this point it wouldn't shock me if we become the EPL's version of A.C. Milan like a couple short years from now.

Just had an absolute sinking feeling after that Watford penalty, what a depressing Sunday. City just in a different league completely, which hurts the most.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

As a coach, results first and whimsical demands for whatever people define their "GOAT" criteria on come last. And there is no coach with better results than Guardiola in the game. It's unreasonable to compare him to people who have already established their legacy in the sport. But even when he's compared to a coach who has been in the game 6-7 years longer in Mourinho, he has a better record, trophy cabinet and hasn't broken a dressing room beyond repair.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Seb said:


> You said he wasn't one of the best managers of this generation and that you could do the job just as well. That's embarrassing.


Why are you making things up Seb?

I said IMO he is not yet one of the best managers of MY generation , not This. I also never once said i could do the job just as well, I will repeat i said that i could have won the bundesliga if i was manager of Bayern with that squad. Now rather than take the comment with a pinch of salt which is how it was delivered it you immediately went on the defensive and branded my opinions embarrassing. Pep is obviously a top quality manager and i was praising the job he has done so far at City only a couple of days ago but i wouldn't go as far as saying he is one of the best ever just yet

I thought your opinion that Harry Kane would be top goal scorer at the euros embarrassing but unlike you i do not need to go making little smileys to try and mock people. The whole GOAT manager/player talk is all subjective anyway. There is no way to judge such a thing it just boils down to peoples personal opinions

Yesterday i was paid £40 plus expenses to be at Stockport County V Hyde Utd to file a report on Salford Citys upcoming opponents Stockport at the request of Salford City joint manger Anthony Johnson (old team mate and school friend) so if somebody like that values my footballing opinion i honestly could not give a toss what you or any other poster on here thinks about it



Andre said:


> For the record I don't think Pep is the 'GOAT' manager. I think he's a brilliant one who doesn't get enough credit from some people, particularly those who don't understand what a phenomenal job he did at Barcelona, or try to down play it. There's a few on here who have that mind set.
> 
> Berlino why are you mad at me when I haven't discussed anything with you for months? I know your head is a bit empty, but I don't want to be imprisoned (you should know how awful that feels being an ex-convict) in there to fill the void. Don't be mad at me m8, this is Seb's hill to die on, or should I say UPHILL TASK :bosque


I am a laid back guy Andre and i do not get mad at people who i have never met but Seb having a pop at me about my opinions on the Pep debate just reminded me about how quickly you was to come to his defence about anything i posted. I actually have enjoyed reading some of your in depth posts in the past and think that you do have one of the better footballing brains on this forum That said i do think you need to work on your ability to trigger people as the ex convict attempt has failed miserably (Y)


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Why are you making things up Seb?
> 
> *I said IMO he is not yet one of the best managers of MY generation , not This. I also never once said i could do the job just as well, I will repeat i said that i could have won the bundesliga if i was manager of Bayern with that squad.*





Seb said:


> You said he wasn't one of the best managers of this generation and that you could do the job just as well. That's embarrassing.


These are basically the exact same thing, and even with your paraphrasing still look very silly.

"this generation" and "my generation" both cover 2008-now, Pep's time in management. Saying either one is daft.

"doing the job just as well" and "I will repeat i said that i could have won the bundesliga if i was manager of Bayern" are the same thing.

However you want to phrase it, thinking you're good enough to be a Bundesliga winning manager is hilarious. I'm assuming you don't speak fluent German and if you were appointed most of the top players would immediately want to leave.



> I thought your opinion that Harry Kane would be top goal scorer at the euros embarrassing but unlike you i do not need to go making little smileys to try and mock people. The whole GOAT manager/player talk is all subjective anyway. There is no way to judge such a thing it just boils down to peoples personal opinions


I went for Muller actually, and the actual top scorer, Griezmann, as best player (which he also won).

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/60479857-post50.html

That's not even an opinion either, that's called a prediction.

Also, you keep throwing around the word GOAT, when no-one has said he's the GOAT manager.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

> ex-convict


:andre


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

You were clearly already triggered mate, so the work was done long before that :evil

No it's just :keys anyway. The kind of shit banter I have with Vader about incest and what not. I just found it random as fuck because I hadn't said anything to you for months about it, or anything footy related. Didn't think there was an issue, so was like :woywoah

Fwiw and I've said this several times, I think 'the GOAT' discussion is pointless. Players and managers included. Too many variables. Okay, discussion of the greatest managers and players ever that's workable, but these GOAT discussions are dull, repetitive and difficult to come to even a vague conclusion. IMO of course.





Is Kane badly injured? Didn't manage to see the game. Pretty awful timing as this is the time when Kane seems to come into form, while that other lad Janssen doesn't look all that from what I've seen so far. I guess now is the big chance for him to get into a good run of form (with a proper 10 behind him), but it's a big jump from the Eredivisie to the prem and a lot of strikers fail to manage it. I can't help but be reminded by this while THE WOLF is banging them in back in Holland after flopping in the prem, ligue one and la liga. I bet Naismith couldn't hack it in Holland though, the cunt.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

On the subject of "embarrassing", I just realised I forgot to sort out the winner of that COUPON game :bosque

Are people still bothered enough for me to sort that out (please say no)?

Some of Seb's predictions were pretty good actually, looking at that link.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Andre said:


> Is Kane badly injured? Didn't manage to see the game. Pretty awful timing as this is the time when Kane seems to come into form, while that other lad Janssen doesn't look all that from what I've seen so far. I guess now is the big chance for him to get into a good run of form (with a proper 10 behind him), but it's a big jump from the Eredivisie to the prem and a lot of strikers fail to manage it. I can't help but be reminded by this while THE WOLF is banging them in back in Holland after flopping in the prem, ligue one and la liga. I bet Naismith couldn't hack it in Holland though, the cunt.


Didn't look good on the replay and was stretchered off. At best, he'll probably miss a month. He needed a rest anyway, seems like he's been playing non stop for the last 2 years. I've liked the look of Janssen every time I've seen him really. I made a decision to watch a few Holland games when they've been on to see what he's like now he's leading the line for them and he's very impressive. Very creative for someone his size, great work rate and ridiculously strong, real target man type. I think with the likes of Lamela behind him, he could flourish and he won't get a better chance than now with Kane being out.

Gillingham midweek would be a good chance for him to break his duck and go from there. He's been scouted heavily by Pochettino so he'll know what to expect from him. I guess we'll see how he turns out. He's either going to be a van Nistelrooy and take to the league like a duck to water or like you say, he could end up being a van Wolfswinkel and not do much at all.

Here is Kane's foot by the way:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The early season knee jerk reactions that change week on week are always amusing to read. Not been a good week for us but the last 2 games could easily have been draws and then the complexion is totally different. 2-1 vs the team that's gonna walk the league with no competition isn't a bad result. First half was a pasting but we were pretty even second half against a legit great team atm. Thursday really should have been a draw if not for a horrible blown offside call. I thought we would have been good for a point today bar a horrible final 10 minutes. Their first was a foul. Funny how inconsistently the "he got the ball but went through the man to get it therefore foul" rule gets enforced. It's not really a question of if it's a foul or not but how often it is given as a foul. No excuses with their goals though. To be beaten by the same run for 2 goals is inexcusable. 

Legit 0/10 performance from Rooney. He's had stinkers but today took it to another level. I think Jose's feeling the pressure of Pogba's poor start more than anyone based on how much he's been moving him about. The annoying part is the inconsistency is to accommodate Rooney. Today definitely showed the problem with playing Fellaini CM, no defensive protection. Have to play one of Blind or Schneiderlin away from home. If Blind isn't playing CB he should the first name in at CM. We looked like a team that hasn't gelled yet but that is kinda what we are and don't let how quickly City have gelled fool you into thinking that's the norm. If this bad week continues into and throughout October then start ringing the alarms but it's way too hasty jumping to conclusions about anything yet. We've had 2 bad games. 2 bad games with 2 different teams. Funny how that has apparently undone the 3 good games to start the season. 

If we must insist on Rooney starting then I'd like this for the next away game. Well next home is vs Leicester so it's probably needed there.

De Gea

Valencia Bailley Smalling Shaw

Blind

Pogba Rooney

Mata Ibra Rashford​*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Yesterday i was paid £40 plus expenses to be at Stockport County V Hyde Utd to file a report on Salford Citys upcoming opponents Stockport at the request of Salford City joint manger Anthony Johnson (old team mate and school friend) so if somebody like that values my footballing opinion i honestly could not give a toss what you or any other poster on here thinks about it


**insecurities klaxon goes into overdrive**


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I've had Rodney Marsh on the phone and apparently you're talking shite.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Mourinho losing 13 of his last 31 games

:cenaooh


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I kind of want to see that United line up vs Leicester now. Five highly attacking minded players congested together, + 2 attacking full backs in front of paceless Blind, shielding two clumsy centre backs, vs Leicester's hard pressing, compact congested defence and pacey counter attacks 

:trips8

I can't speak for others and I don't know what the discussion has been like in here, but last night was the first time I posted in this thread for a month and I'm sticking with my early thoughts. I had the same belief after the Bournemouth game that shoving too many individuals into midfield positions (was talking about Rooney/Herrera/Mata back then) would stop United progressing to the point where I believe Mourinho can take them this season. It was the same thing today with Fella/Pogba/Rooney (immobility and a lack of hard pressing ability the common theme there too), but United didn't get the luck that they did against Bournemouth. 

The results won't change my opinion on that, much like Liverpool beating a few top sides hasn't got me believing they're suddenly title challengers (as mentioned earlier). Same as I said Leicester would be absolutely fine after Vardy cost them a win vs Hull when loads were saying they would be struggling. You definitely can't go by short term results so I will agree with that.

How Mourinho deals with Rooney is the most fascinating part for me. I wouldn't scapegoat him (there are a few who have been mediocre or worse), but it's clear that him being in the team limits United's potential regardless of where he is played, because there seem to be either better quality or more suitable/balanced options in all positions. Ibra is a superior cf, there are quicker and more skillful wide options, having a 10 in the team limits Pogba's potential/room to operate in and yeah let's not even talk about cm because that doesn't need to be explained. 

As noted before, the lack of energy and mobility in midfield (cm in particular) is another issue and I believe stretching that slow midfield to cover for players playing in unnatural roles is just going to make the job unnecessarily harder. Jose isn't afraid to drop big names though (Casillas, Terry) so I can't see him continuing to persist with an unbalanced midfield. Rooney though I'm not sure...

Edit: Tricky Trevor Sinclair and Danny Murphy saying Rooney shouldn't be dropped and instead should be played as a "number 4" in the Carrick role :bosque It used to be "no he's a cf/no he's a number 10" on an alternating basis depending on which position he was struggling in, now he has been written off as a wide player and box to box man. How long until someone suggests he plays in defence or in the nets? Anything but dropping him, hey.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

I think Chelsea and Man Utd will be beasts next season, but i can't see past a City title win this season tbf.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Vader said:


> I've had Rodney Marsh on the phone and apparently you're talking shite.


A pal and of over 20 years asks me to go to a football match and let him know how it went.

What a outrageous and elaborate story eh


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Why is it relevant to anything?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

seabs said:


> *2-1 vs the team that's gonna walk the league with no competition isn't a bad result.*


LOL


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Rowdy Yates said:


> A pal and of over 20 years asks me to go to a football match and let him know how it went.
> 
> What a outrageous and elaborate story eh


Why do you feel the need to mention something that isn't relevant to try and validate your opinion?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777794175639097344
Confirms what I was suggesting about United having a chronic lack of pace, mobility and pressing ability in midfield. It's not everything, but a team that has supposed ambitions of being in a title race shouldn't be putting in such little effort, regardless of whether it's intentional or just beyond them to work harder.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> LOL


**witty over your head remark by seabs*

(Read more of the thread from this weekend)*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Utd flopping already and it's only September :hoganutd

City are frightening at the moment. They're playing with so much confidence and flair, Pep is that fucking good.


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

I haven't posted in the forum for a loooong time, but I'm going to make an exception. Quite frankly, I cannot understand the whole Pep-City hysteria. Not saying they are shit, but 4 out of the 5 games have been against the bottom 4. You'd expect from a team and manager of this caliber to win those games quite easily. Yes they beat United, and a derby is a derby, but United hasn't been exactly good. 

I'm not saying City doesn't deserve to be first, (you'd kinda expect it, since they've played against shit teams) but City haven't exactly been tested yet.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Saying they've only beaten four teams at the bottom of the table is far too basic in view. It only means anything if those same four teams are bottom of the table at the end of the season or largely struggling for most of it. I expect at least a couple will, but let's wait and see. West Ham being down there is unexpected, while Stoke took a big hit by losing Butland to injury, as he was far and away their best player last season. You've also got to factor in the fact that they've all had at least two really tough fixtures so far (the fixture making machine/people/whatever was very harsh to the Mackems, in fairness to them) and yeah no shit City are the common factor there, because they're playing scintillating football in all competitions.

You also massively contradicted yourself by suggesting the United game doesn't count based on whatever biases you wanted to use. Well if them being in 7th doesn't mean anything because the performance on the day is suddenly the major factor, then neither does the other teams being in the bottom four. Just undermines your whole stance.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Double posting because I think this is the far more important part for people to read.

This illustrates my point fairly well. Norwich in 9th and one of the worst premier league sides ever in Aston Villa in 15th. Chelsea 17th, Stoke 18th, Palace 6th, Saints 11th and BEST TEAM IN THE LEAGUE SPURS in 12th... and yes there's the massive irony of City being first:

http://www.statto.com/football/stats/england/premier-league/2015-2016/table/2015-09-14

However, results don't tell much of the story at this point. Performances, team chemistry, motivation levels, tactical discipline and squad potential (now that the summer window is shut) should tell more. The difference with City at the fifth game stage this season is that they've improved leaps and bounds in the middle three of those factors (I'm annoying myself by overusing this word atm... Ffs). Based on how Pep's teams have progressed in the league in the past, I can't see City falling off a cliff. His league sides are relentless machines. Add in the idea that Jose's United looks a big work in progress (IMO of course), it's not as if the league is littered with quality teams that will push for 85 - 90+ points in a title race.


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

Well English isn't my native language, so it might be that I haven't used the right words to describe my thoughts. Pardon me.  

Lets try again. While I do believe that City has the best team, and will probably win the league, I do not believe though, that victories over the bottom 4, (who are shit atm, and wouldn't surprise me if any of them got relegated) should be taken as highly as they are right now. What I want to say, is that I can't understand the whole City-Pep wankfest, so early in the season. I'm not talking about this thread in particular, but in general. Twitter, Reporters, etc etc make it seem like City has won the league when we are just 5 games in, and it drives me mad.

I just wan't to say that while I do despise Pep with passion and might come out as biassed, I liked the Pre-Pep Barcelona and Bayern. I'm saying it so I won't come out as a Barcelona, Bayern, City, hater as well. 

Dude out.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I suspect most people are just drooling over some of the best football this league has seen in a long time, regardless of the opposition. Add in Pep's league history and the idea that the prem isn't a great league in this era and you should find your conclusion.


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

Conversations in forums is not my style, so I won't be able to continue this discussion even though I do not really agree. (I'm more of a vocal type of guy) I just found the rare need to express my opinion online  


Have a nice day mate.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

I think City will only get better, it seems like they actually were planning something with all their signings, most of their players are fast and have great technique, and they can perform high level of passing while keeping a strong pressure on the opponent field, Fernandinho may not be Busquets but he is pretty good and perfect for this kind of City.

Everton and Liverpool will be the most hardest test for Pep in my opinion, anything can happen but so far City play in a league above everyone else


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Actually watching the games instead of looking at the results/performances should tell you why there's a Pep-wankfest.

They look a completely different team from last season, they pass and retain the ball far better whilst replacing last seasons lethargic, laziness off the ball to relentlessly pressing teams, plus several of their players have improved by enormous amounts in a matter of a few weeks. They're winning every game in style.

I've seen a fair few analysts/journo's call the first 45 minutes vs Utd as one of the best (or even the best) half's of Premier League football they've ever seen.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Journalists opinions are largely horseshit, barring the odd few. Hard to distinguish whether it's THE best but it's certainly one of the better ones in recent memory.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777888450745888768
THE ROON sabotaging GOOD GUY BASTIAN :no:


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

seabs said:


> **witty over your head remark by seabs*
> 
> (Read more of the thread from this weekend)*


i mean every non-win is a bad result for manchester united let alone a loss to manchester city

:sadpanda


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Seb said:


> I've seen a fair few analysts/journo's call the first 45 minutes vs Utd as one of the best (or even the best) half's of Premier League football they've ever seen.


From a bias point of view the best 45 mins of prem football i can recall would have to be Arsenal destroying City 5-1 in 2003. I couldn't get a ticket in the away end so i had to go in the Kippax with a City pal of mine. We were 4-0 up after 20 minutes and were absolutely unplayable. Henry was on a different level to any other prem player at the time with a supporting cast of Pires, Bergkamp and big Pat what a team we was. So sad to see what a spineless set of pussies we are today







City were top quality in the first half hour of the derby though and it was definitely one of the best halfs of football i have seen in the prem for a long time


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Rooney needs to be dropped, a midfield trio of Carrick/Herrera/Pogba would provide plenty of energy whilst allowing us to retain possession. Blind can spell Carrick and Schneiderlin with Herrera also, Fellaini for as decently he played against Bournemouth and Southampton should never be starting for a Man Utd side or any side with aspirations to win the league. he's lethargic, slow, cumbersome and dirty. Martial has been wank this season too so far, but he's young and all that. hopefully his injury isn't too serious

game against Leicester would be nice to see

DDG

Valencia Smalling Bailly Shaw
Carrick Herrera
Mkhi Pogba Rashford/Young/Mata
Zlatan

I think Rooney has been a great player for Utd and can still contribute to the team, but it's definitely time for him to be dropped for a few games as he's not the player he used to be from 02-13 anymore. he had a legit 0/10 performance and whilst he wasn't the only one playing like shite (Fellaini etc) we need to do something


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I see we have been linked with a Jan move for Phil Jones. Not sure he's our CB solution considering he get's injured brushing his teeth in the mornings.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

He's a young english prospect

30 million plz


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Why would we go for Phil Jones? :mj2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Man U beating us to Jones all those years ago was a blessing in disguise, why would we go for him now?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:jones


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

This whole Pep vs Yaya agent saga is going to be amazing


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it isnt a saga. seluk wont apologise, yaya wont play. that's it.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

David Luiz is fucking useless.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The entrie defence, the set of goalkeepers and the central midfielders bar Kante are useless. No need to just target Luiz.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

All bad, but he just watched whilst Okazaki ran past him and scored a goal he no right in scoring. In a weak defence, Luiz is weakest.

Edit - I would actually prefer to see Luiz in an attacking, free reign midfield roll.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Okazaki RAPING Chelsea tonight. Joel is right, it's easy to target Luiz but the entire Chelsea defence has been pretty woeful so far in this match.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

CGS said:


> Okazaki RAPING Chelsea tonight. Joel is right, it's easy to target Luiz but the entire Chelsea defence has been pretty woeful so far in this match.


When you spend fuck knows how many million £ on a central defender, and he plays like he's playing tonight, and Friday, it _is_ easy to target him. He certainly hasn't improved the Chelsea defence. And im not excusing how poor, and slow the rest of the defence is, it's very bad, no leaders etc, but Luiz does stand out and seems pretty uninterested (which is a trait of his if things don't go his way).


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

how has the other signing marcos alonso been?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I'd say Cahill has been worse tonight.

Alonso has been ok I suppose. Hasn't had much to deal with, but he has dealt with what he has had to.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Joel said:


> I'd say Cahill has been worse tonight.
> 
> Alonso has been ok I suppose. Hasn't had much to deal with, but he has dealt with what he has had to.


Lol (not at you, just at how ironic the to 2 worse defenders have just given Chelsea a lifeline).

Cahill has always been average, and he's got worse over the past couple of years, but i can accept that he's playing in his correct position. Luiz on the other hand would be more beneficial to Chelsea in a more attacking position. He's a 1/10 good game defender. No good for a team challenging for the Title.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Courtois, Begovic, Ivanovic, Cahill, Luiz, Mikel, Matic, Fabregas, Pedro, Willian, Moses and RLC. It's hard to do something when you have 12 players who really aren't good enough for a club of our ambitions. Although, what are our ambitions now? Because over the last transfer windows, the board has shown moves of a midtable club, so maybe where we are is actually correct.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

A midtable club? Really?


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Couldn't make it up!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ok. Luiz jumped to the worst of the game spot...


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Joel said:


> Ok. Luiz jumped to the worst of the game spot...


Which is my point. In a pretty poor defence, he's embarrassingly the worst of the lot. Overall, he'll only add to Chelsea's defensive woes, and never improve them to justify us re-signing him.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Costa and Fabregas completely changed the game. Fantastic cameos.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Vader said:


> Costa and Fabregas completely changed the game. Fantastic cameos.


And Hazard.

And as for Luiz, he is a terrible defender. Forget the other players in Chelsea's defence, Luiz is just fucking awful, there is no sugar coating, Luiz is a shit defender.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

No, don't forget the rest of the defenders, because last season they showed they were pathetic.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

And we've made it worse by signing Luiz.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Liverpool :firmino

Everton :mj4

Phil Jones would not help the overall handsomeness of our team

As for the best 45mins performance by a team in Prem history, I'd like to nominate the first half of Liverpool 5-1 Arsenal in 13/14. We were frighteningly good that day


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Really pleased with how both of the Murphy boys are progressing. They always had the potential after being the main reason for Norwich winning the FA youth cup a few years ago. It's about time our academy produced a couple of high standard first team players, as it hasn't been fit for purpose for almost a decade.

Naismith with the most Naismith goal ever :bosque


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

DA said:


> Liverpool :firmino
> 
> Everton :mj4
> 
> ...


I can only speak for the first 20 minutes of that game. As soon as the 4th hit the net i was out of there and on the train home by half time, actually watched the last 5 mins of that game in a boozer in Manchester. As i remember Gerrard clattered Ozil in the first minute and set the tempo and we got absolutely mauled. It realistically could have been 8-0 after 20 minutes and not just 4. The 20 minutes i seen Liverpool were sensational with Suarez and Stirling looking particular excellent. I was convinced Liverpool would go on and win the league after that but it was not to be 

Good shout though


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Buzzard Follower said:


> And Hazard.
> 
> And as for Luiz, he is a terrible defender. Forget the other players in Chelsea's defence, Luiz is just fucking awful, there is no sugar coating, Luiz is a shit defender.


I still don't understand why Chelsea have never tried to use him in a more forward role. He is clearly better going forward than he is defensively. Just stick him on the wing on as a centre half and see what happens, worse case scenario he plays just as shit as he does defensively :draper2

Also Liverpool though :klopp2


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

United in the 8-2 were great too. Although that Arsenal injury ravaged defence was atrocious.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

how have Chelsea not replaced cahill ?

he's fucking woeful, championship standard

emenalo is stealing a living


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Vader said:


> United in the 8-2 were great too. Although that Arsenal injury ravaged defence was atrocious.


Koscielny, Djourou, Jenkinson, and Armand Traore as i remember. Still no excuse though. We got ripped to shreds


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

CGS said:


> I still don't understand why Chelsea have never tried to use him in a more forward role. He is clearly better going forward than he is defensively. Just stick him on the wing on as a centre half and see what happens, worse case scenario he plays just as shit as he does defensively :draper2
> 
> Also Liverpool though :klopp2


Couldn't agree more! His attack is stronger than his defence, always has been!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:mj4 these fucking leaks after one bad week. If Rooney is behind them he needs to immediately fuck off to China and commit sudoku.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

jeez, there always seems to be leaks at clubs when jose's there. very rarely before or after...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

chelsea don't use Luiz in a forward role because THEY NEED CENTRE BACKS.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Goku said:


> chelsea don't use Luiz in a forward role because THEY NEED CENTRE BACKS.


But he's a glorified midfielder who sucks in defence


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Kiz said:


> jeez, there always seems to be leaks at clubs when jose's there. very rarely before or after...


Nah, there were smiliar leaks about Moyes and LVG losing the dressing room before they got the sack. The players are just being spineless.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I hope Man Utd get relegated :lenny5


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

obby said:


> Nah, there were smiliar leaks about Moyes and LVG losing the dressing room before they got the sack. The players are just being spineless.


yeah, before the sack.

not a handful of games into the season.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

it's more than likely Rooney who's behind it. others remaining from Fergie's regime are Valencia (never speaks, does he even English?), Jones (would break his jaw trying to talk tbh), Smalling (has barely played this season), Young (Mourinho has praised him lately and just doesn't seem like the guy), Carrick (possibly, but Mourinho signed him on for another season, so not likely) and De Gea (again, highly doubtful and has played fairly well anyway)

it needs to be stopped as soon as it can be regardless, undermining the manager in the press is just stupid


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rooney complaining about anything would be hilarious.

Our sqaud treated Moyes pretty disgracefully, it was a little more understandable for LVG. I'd happily see us clearout a good lot of them.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*All this reaction to us losing 3 games in a row is incredible. I guess it's just totally forgotten that we won our first 4 prior to that including a splendid dominant performance over a Southampton team who Arsenal who only just squeezed past at home. City game was ok. They were better but we weren't far behind them with our second half performance. Feyonord was a much changed team so you can't judge much off of that. Teams rotate and underperform all the time. Watford was bad but we're looking at one bad defeat and it's a crisis? And that game could easily have been drawn. Which still wouldn't be a great result but then the reaction is no doubt completely different. People are banging on about this crisis with us like we're Chelsea last November. One bad game. Week if you must. It hasn't been much different to the week Chelsea had minus the Europa game. Poor result away to a team they should beat and outplayed at home by a rival. Yet their "crisis" is just getting ignored. 

That said I think it's time to drop everyone bar Rashford and Rooney from the team and sack Jose because he hasn't turned us into world beaters by the end of September. *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

seabs said:


> *That said I think it's time to drop everyone bar Rashford and Rooney from the team and sack Jose because he hasn't turned us into world beaters by the end of September. *


But, but, but, but, but Pep has done it in 2 hours, 14 minutes and 37 seconds on the dot at City. Stop accepting failure, Seabs.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

didnt know it was SALTY SEASON.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Well then you should have paid closer attention, shouldn't you, Kizwell?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i was wondering where it all went :armfold


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Romero is the shittest keeper I've ever seen besides Northampton's goalkeeper. Rooney and Depay are incredibly wasteful, with passes and shots, if we still had Nani I think my head would explode. Northampton have channelled their inner thugs with some of their challenges, they've had to do something though as they've been utterly dreadful. The scoreline should be about 10-1. Their fans are so small time too, it's partly why I can't be arsed going to Rochdale games, lower league fans are abysmal, it's playground banter levels. That faggoty shit when a keeper is taking a kick, etc.

Was a penalty mind you, Blind has the speed of a legless dog. Fosu Mensah was terrible in the first half too. All in all its a no win scenario for United as some players have done well, result going their way and they've dominated an absolutely atrocious team. As expected.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Renegade™;62804898 said:


> it's more than likely Rooney who's behind it.


There's literally nothing you guys won't try and blame on Rooney :bosque


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Comfortable 5-0 win in the end for Spurs against Gillingham.

Very impressed with some of the highly rated youngsters. Winks in central midfield is brilliant, no wonder why we sold Mason and Carroll can't even get on the bench. Bossed the game today. 18 year old Carter-Vickers at centre back looks like he could finally be the heir to Ledley King. Good to see Trippier and Davies get some minutes and Wimmer looked comfortable back in defence. Onomah starting and scoring will be good for his confidence, looked great in the second half as did the whole team. LAMELA with three assists and a goal too. Janssen's hold up play is unreal too, not seen someone so strong up front for us in years, so happy he broke his duck and hopefully they'll start flowing in the league now that Kane is out.

Almost a dream debut for 17 year old Marcus Edwards too, highly rated as the best youngster in the country, great effort at the end saved by the Gillingham keeper. Look forward to seeing who we get in the next round. Wouldn't mind a Spurs re-union by seeing Livermore, Dawson, Huddlestone and Mason and playing Hull City.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

City in the next round :mj2


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

He's a year or so younger than Rashford. He's not the best youngster is he.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Pretty good night bar TFM's meltdown to end the first half. Carrick, Herrera and Rashford were superb and Rooney was further exposed against League One opposition. He's genuinely out of positions to plau unless he gets shifted out wide. Confident he'll be dumped for the weekend.

LOL at them calling the derby before it came out. Good chance for some redemption.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy with the draw :yum:

Oh and once again, League Cup>>>FA Cup


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hope we put out the kids again so even they can give leaks utd the runaround 

great moment for garcia to score and brahim to get 10 mins.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Seb said:


> There's literally nothing you guys won't try and blame on Rooney :bosque


:quite :quite :quite

Carrick is still the man. bring back his smiley plz. hope he starts against Leicester with Herrera and Pogba. no more Fellaini plz. Depay has taken over from Nani it seems, but with even less end product and consistency, if that was possible

City in the next round tho :mj2


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779071123975761920
:lol

Someone should set up a charity boxing match for them two.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Mourinho vs Wenger is one of my favourite feuds of all time :lol


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Childish comments like that are the reason why I never expected to see a club like Man Utd appoint Mourinho.

Charlton must have his head in his hands reading that.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

They're not quotes from him. They're alleged quotes made in a book 'serialized by the Daily Mail'. Basically he didn't say it, he's denied saying it and that's all there needs to be on the matter.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Rooney's been dropped from the starting XI. Also, Blind starting at LB instead of Rojo.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Hope we can follow up on our win at Chelsea and break a bit of a hoodoo and beat Hull at home today. Reports are Karius could keep his place too.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Vader said:


> They're not quotes from him. They're alleged quotes made in a book 'serialized by the Daily Mail'. Basically he didn't say it, he's denied saying it and that's all there needs to be on the matter.


He's simply not living up to the standards of Alex Ferguson and Ron Atkinson. Saints.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

What the hell is our midfield :westbrook3

Carrick should be starting ahead of Lingard here.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Leicester to goat pls


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

obby said:


> :mj4 these fucking leaks after one bad week. If Rooney is behind them he needs to immediately fuck off to China and commit sudoku.


Do you mean Seppuku? That's Japanese btw 8*D

Rooney not in the starting XI, guess Mou does have balls after all. Frustrating 3 straight losses for United, but it's comical that people are labeling it as a crisis. Saw the papers and content on the web and it's pretty funny. Gotta say that the United fans who are throwing a fit over this are the ones who had their expectations up (a bit) too high and believed all the hype. Not to say that Mou is a bad manager but things don't happen overnight. Besides, the team that he inherited from LvG wasn't exactly the hottest group to begin with.

I'm expecting a draw with Leicester today, but that performance with Watford was very troubling. I almost had a feeling of mild nausea watching that. Hope the team that played against Bournemouth/Soton/Hull returns today. If it doesn't, then it's time to embrace the fact that United's problems run much deeper than Rooney, but he definitely is at the forefront of them. 

I still see United finishing as runners up to City or in the top 3, which was my original prediction.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Wow Man Utd 4-0 already. So gud


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Not looking forward to the media jerking off United tonight


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

So, is it crisis over again?

Are United gonna be winning the Europa League/FA Cup and the EPL now?

It's interesting that they leave Rooney out and the goals begin flying in.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Rip Shrek as soon as he gets dropped they score 4 goals in 45 minutes this won't help all the shit he has been getting :lol.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

#RanieriOut Enough is enough!!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

AWWWWWWW YEAH!!!!!

UNITED IN CRISIS!

What's brilliant about those goals is you can literally see why they wouldn't have happened with Rooney playing. He takes our right sided corners. :lmao

Amazing what a goal does for confidence. We looked nervous as fuck, then Smalling scores and we look like 82 Brazil. Some amazing stuff being played. Pogba, Herrera and Mata have been class.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Decent first 10 minutes from United then Leicester slowly grew back into it and United started to look a bit nervy with some misplaced passes but once Smalling got the first goal you could just see us grow in confidence and some of the attacking play was a real treat to watch. Pogba, Herrera, Rashford and Mata have been wonderful and have linked up so well. Ibra started a bit sloppy but has got better as the half went on, outmuscling Morgan and Huth with ease and keeping hold of the ball in the Leicester half and then passing it off to the wingers. Plus Blind has been our best defender for me, reads the game so well.

The second and third goal was beautifully worked, some great play all-round.

Hope the team continues this dominance in the second half, could have easily had 6 or 7 goals by now and Rashford could easily be on a hattrick.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> We looked nervous as fuck, then Smalling scores and we look like 82 Brazil..


United have played nicely, but 3 of the goals were from corners with absolutely WOAT defending.

:jet3 :jet3 :jet3


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh wow, that's a lovely finish from Demarai Gray.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> We looked nervous as fuck, then Smalling scores and we look like 82 Brazil. Some amazing stuff being played. Pogba, Herrera and Mata have been class.


More like 1948 Torino if you ask me, apart from the first half hour when we were more like 1949 Torino.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

He's not wrong though. 82 Brazil were nothing special.

I blame Rooney for that goal.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I'd of taken a 1-0 win before the game, but 4-1 :sodone


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> United have played nicely, but 3 of the goals were from corners with absolutely WOAT defending.
> 
> :jet3 :jet3 :jet3


Took the champions to pieces. PIECES.

Your boy is done. He'll be joining Ben Arfa on the MLS scrap heap before long.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Even Flow said:


> I'd of taken a 1-0 win before the game, but 4-1 :sodone


It could've easily been 6-1 or something like that, Zlatan should've netted twice in the first half iirc.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Rooney and Fella both dropped and United play well and win emphatically.

Well, I for one am shocked.







P.S Mourinho stamping his authority on the squad as I thought he would. This is the obvious difference between a top class manager and whatever LVG and Moyes are supposed to be.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

I think I am in love with Daley Blind.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

No Rooney, United party :dance

First half was absolutely fantastic even if Leicester were utterly horrendous. One good performance doesn't justify his transfer fee yet, but hopefully today is the sign that Pogba is beginning to find his feet in the Premier League.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Took the champions to pieces. PIECES.
> 
> Your boy is done. He'll be joining Ben Arfa on the MLS scrap heap before long.


My boy? I've been saying Rooney shouldn't be in the team and that it should be Pogba + Herrera + a DM since the beginning of the season :bosque

I didn't want him in the England team at the Euro's either.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Seb said:


> My boy? I've been saying Rooney shouldn't be in the team and that it should be Pogba + Herrera + a DM since the beginning of the season :bosque
> 
> I didn't want him in the England team at the Euro's either.


yet if it was Money City destroying them 4-1 with your m8 Pep in charge you'd be out of jizz already you massive fan girl :fergie

I like Rooney and he can still contribute this season overall for sure, but today is clear he doesn't deserve a starting role atm, and that we should flog Fellaini off to the MOYESIAH in Jan for 15m :mark:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Renegade™;62861066 said:


> yet if it was Money City destroying them 4-1 with your m8 Pep in charge you'd be out of jizz already you massive fan girl :fergie


Money City ogba2

I said United played well, but benefited from terrible Leicester defending and that comparing them to 82 Brazil was :jet3 Which parts of that do you disagree with?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> My boy? I've been saying Rooney shouldn't be in the team and that it should be Pogba + Herrera + a DM since the beginning of the season :bosque
> 
> I didn't want him in the England team at the Euro's either.


You've literally been defending THE ROON at every turn and ridiculing United fans for criticising him.

We took them apart. Unplayable. Majestic. Dem lobs to volleys. 82 Brazil was harsh on us.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> You've literally been defending THE ROON at every turn and ridiculing United fans for criticising him.
> 
> We took them apart. Unplayable. Majestic. Dem lobs to volleys. 82 Brazil was harsh on us.


Most of the United fans go hilariously over the top about Rooney's performances and try to constantly scapegoat him. I only defend him against some of the hyperbole because it's amusing at how bitter some United fans are towards a CLUB LEGEND :bosque

I wanted an Alli, Dier, Wilshere midfield at the Euro's and i've been saying ever since Pogba signed for United that they should play 4-3-3 without THE ROON. Was obvious playing him in a midfield 2 with Fellaini behind Rooney wasn't going to work, despite some United fans here creaming over Fellaini earlier in the season :fergie

You're not fooling anyone by trying to go over the top now about the 82 Brazil comment :robben2


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

:lol love how many united fans overreact with a lose or a win, still Liverpool and City are looking better in my opinion, and Arsenal is Arsenal, the top 4 race is going to be interesting between Arsenal, United, Tottenham and Chelsea.

Still if United wants to have a chance for the title, the big games are must win, with Liverpool focused only in EPL i dont think they will drop much points with weaker teams, and City will probably keep the pace, Liverpool vs City (both matches) can decide the title.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:jetgood wins for Pep so far? :bjpenn


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

Well it will be a long time til i can talk about my team being back in the prem :mj2


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

kimino said:


> :lol *love how many united fans overreact with a lose or a win, still Liverpool and City are looking better in my opinion, and Arsenal is Arsenal, the top 4 race is going to be interesting between Arsenal, United, Tottenham and Chelsea.*
> 
> Still if United wants to have a chance for the title, the big games are must win, with Liverpool focused only in EPL i dont think they will drop much points with weaker teams, and City will probably keep the pace, Liverpool vs City (both matches) can decide the title.


Yeah, United fans (specifically the ones on Social Media) as a group...seem to have bipolar disorder more than any other club's fan-base. Not even exaggeration, it's like relax already. Let things play out.

City will win the title imho. Pep and City lookin' dominant AF, as much as I hate to admit it.

Money City :robben2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Not going to get carried away because we beat 10 man Hull, but i'm very pleased with the excellent win. Needed to get this after winning at Chelsea as we still have a tendency to mess up our home games after going and beating a top team away the week before.

Lallana; Great performance yet again, Mane just keeps growing and has made such a good start for us. Going forward we can be immense and i really hope we can still improve defensively and keep this consistency as we are a real dangerous team. We are so exciting to watch atm.

Happy


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Yeah, United fans (specifically the ones on Social Media) as a group...seem to have bipolar disorder more than any other club's fan-base. Not even exaggeration, it's like relax already. Let things play out.
> 
> City will win the title imho. Pep and City lookin' dominant AF, as much as I hate to admit it.
> 
> Money City :robben2


Its silly really, they have a good team and they will fight for the top if City drops some points (the problem is that it doesnt look like it, champions win even when they play bad).

But this year EPL have been and probably will be entertaining as hell, with so many top coaches ( and some with wolrd class personalities :lol ) you just cant get bored


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Benteke loves a goal against Sunderland doesn't he. Reckon their luck will finally run out this year.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Gary Cahill :robben2


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

The Chelsea defence embarrassing as per.....Will be lucky to recover from this at Arsenal.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Arsenal playing like 1889/90 Preston North End right now.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Remember when Chelsea fans seriously believe they are guaranteed 6 points from Arsenal :HA


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Another solid win and performance. I think it's our best start to the season for 50+ years. We were excellent for 60 minutes but then started to just put our foot off the gas but it shows we can actually win games without Kane, Dembele, Dier, Lamela and Rose all starting which is great. Janssen is so damn strong on the ball it's unreal, another solid performance from him and a good assist from his hold up play. SON HEUNG-MIN with two goals, second one being an absolute cracker. Up to second in the league and we face Man City next week, at home with the likes of Dembele, Dier, Rose, Lamela all looking to be back in the team it's going to be one hell of a game, they seem to concede in every single game so we'll get our chances, it's whether or not the best defence in the league can maintain the movement and creativity of the likes of Silva, de Bruyne, Sterling and Aguero. We'll see.

Still yet to even concede a goal from open play.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Conte won't even make it to Christmas :LUL


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Brilliant first half but for how good we have been Chelsea have been as bad. Willian and Hazard look completely disinterested. Granted the rest of the team look the same but these are the 2 creative attacking players who offer the only pace Chelsea have.Both look like they could not give a fuck.

:conte has a massive job on his hands

:moyes8 stating last season that the jury is still out on Ozil

:duck


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

At this rated Arsenal could probably get their revenge from 3 seasons ago. Completely dominance.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Vardy called Mike Dean a fucking bald cunt

Best game.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Leicester would have to be the odds on favorite to win the Championship next year, right?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Some of the reactions towards Seb in here are glorious.

Neat result. Good to stop the crisis before it became a CRISIS. Extra great result to come immediately when Rooney gets benched. Fellaini too although he hasn't been bad this season. Benching him for one game is easy, doing it with consistency is a whole other thing. Today won't hurt that though. Shouldn't pretend like Jose isn't a massive Rooney fan though. First half we looked great, especially after the first goal. We even had an actual counter attack! Bar the City game we've looked very good at home. Which granted is a strong sample size of 2 games but that's 2 good teams now that we've dominated at home with no threat of ever losing. Leicester's defending looking woeful helped a lot though. Haven't seen them back yet but the 3 off corners looked embarrassing from their perspective. Specially THE RASH'S goal.

Second half was a pre-season game so nothing to take from it. Thought Bailly was excellent first half. For every one of them though he'll have a stinker. But if you take what makes him that then you take away most of his value. Just have to hope there's more great games than stinkers and he's less David Luiz and more.... idk lunatic defenders are pretty few and far between at a peak level? Phil Jones in his prime? Lets go with that one. Blind is a really superb footballer when you consider he's small and has no pace. Speaking of a lack of pace, Zlatan lost out in a foot race to Wesley Morgan today. I know it's a 2 year project with Utd but I wouldn't be surprised to see him stay longer, or at maybe better saying play at a high level for longer than that because the only thing that will fade his desire. Not like he has any pace to lose and his talent won't just suddenly fade to a WAZZA degree. Pogba looked his best thus far. Hopefully the goal is a confidence boost for him. Valencia is actually starting to convince me at RB. THE RASH worthy of his weekly caps lock. Too short of a sample size to criticise but likewise to praise. That said there's been more good to very good performances than poor ones. And it's not even close.

Someone who should be worried are Chelsea fans though. Don't think we ever put in a performance that poor under Moyes or Van Gaal. Well maybe that's going too far but they were pretty bad today. Cahill is just not very good and they should put "made Gary Cahill look a great CB" on John Terry's gravestone. Along with a bunch of diotrol and stopped seabs from holding hands with Frankie but I digress. It was really amazing that Conte didn't strengthen at the back. Or though that bringing Luiz back was doing that. Maybe 3-5-2 will help but it also exposes the lack of depth even more with basically only Zouma in reserve to cover the 5 defenders. Courtious has really regressed lately. Easy to make the connection when he talks about playing for other clubs but he doesn't look super motivated to play for Chelsea. Matic is 100% washed now. 100% washed would be being too generous to describe Pedro. Hazard is utterly shameful when he plays like that. CRISIS CRISIS CRISIS. *


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

@seabs

https://www.facebook.com/ynfafootball/videos/1139139182789642/


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Arsenal finally playing some sensational fitbaw again :drose My apologies @Joel :mjchelsea


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I see Joel hasn't posted yet :hmm:










I hope he hasn't done something rash :townswoah :towns2


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

is joel the chinese/american guy off forged in fire?


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I didn't get chance to post my overall thoughts last night as I had to go out. Thankfully it was a joy to watch United actually dominate a match convincingly and to score more than 2 goals. It has to be taken into consideration that Leicester were awful defensively, even at corners and set pieces, which they are usually organised and strong at yet here they were marking so poorly and were slow to react to the danger. Still, United played some scintillating stuff after the first goal and our attackers were all on point with one another. 

Herrera played the defensive midfield position again and was tremendous; I still think we need to sign someone else for that position if Schneiderlin isn't going to improve as I prefer Herrera being more advanced but he has done that role in the past and credit to him, he played well. Broke up a lot of the Leicester attack when they had some good spells in the first half before the first United goal and set us on our way. Pogba was Man of the Match for me, some sexy passes and flicks, his hold up play was really good, he linked up well with Ibra and was forming a good understanding with him and he also helped out on defence. His best game for us so far and with the goal hopefully that will have him turning up more in matches now. I know he hasn't played in a system that suits him yet but yesterday he was allowed to free roam and get forward more and it worked, that and he had a mobile partner that is a better passer next to him. I've been overly critical of him the last few games but yesterday he was great, long may it continue.

Bailly was a rock at the back once again, just so calm and comfortable even when a Leicester player is pressing him, Smalling had a good game, Valencia was solid and Blind was great to watch. I'm a fan of Blind, he may not be quick or strong but he reads the game so well and he's our best passer from the back. That and he has a wicked cross on him and I'd prefer him to play the left back position anytime Shaw is out rather than Rojo. Kept Mahrez in his pocked in that first half, the part where Mahrez went to run down the wing and Blind just stuck his foot out at the right time, won the ball and then passed it forwards to start an immediate attack was fantastic from him.

Rashford was excellent and what I enjoyed the most about his game was his hold up play, he held off Simpson and brought the ball down and would turn or cut inside and Simpson just couldn't handle him or outmuscle him off the ball. He should be a definite to start in our starting XI now, such a threat. Ibra improved as the half went on, he used his strength so well to hold off the Leicester defence, his link up with Rashford and Pogba was great, he knocked the ball on and won many headers in his aerial battles and his passing improved as the game went on. Unlucky not to score that volley, that would have been gorgeous if it was on target and you know... went in. Lingard also worked hard and did his job well. Carrick also calmed us down when he came on and allowed United to get on the ball more in the second half when Leicester started to gain more possession and create opportunities. Mourinho used him well and brought him on at the right time in that second half.

This performance was very surprising to me to be honest and it surely does harm to Rooney's chances of automatically being in the first team now. I got stick for saying he had a 0/10 performance against Bournemouth in the first half (I still stick by that even if it sounds _"hyperbole"_ and to be honest he played a lot better in that second half) and he's had even more shocking performances since then, which I didn't really comment on which could have also been deemed a 0/10 or 1/10 (Watford and Northampton). I just think he derails our attacks now. I still think he can be vital in some of our games but he needs to be used more sporadically now, not constantly. He's going through a really poor patch, probably his worst at the moment with his awful first touch, slow play, sloppy passing, not fitting in Mourinho's system, ruining our attacks and counter attacks and just generally not playing well. He's got to prove himself again, yes he's going to go down as our record goal scorer and he's been intricate to a lot of our trophies but the Rooney now is simply not good enough to be starting in this team. He's been a detriment to the team for a while now with some of his woeful performances and he needs to improve and find some form otherwise, I can see Mourinho leaving him behind. I'm glad to see Mourinho has the bottle to finally do something about the situation as Moyes and LVG let Rooney get away with so much. It'll be interesting to see what happens the next few weeks/months.

Also, I just wanted to finish with Gary Cahill, he really is corn beef trash! He's always been a decent to a sometimes solid defender for me when with the right partner, like John Terry. However, when he doesn't have a leader or an organiser next to him, he is truly clueless and always has a stupid mistake in him. That was exposed again last night and Arsenal were very impressive. I know I complain about us when we play some awful football or lose a match in disappointing fashion but I do feel sorry for the Chelsea fans, seems to be no fight from some of their players in that squad and a few players are past it now. How Ivanovic still starts is beyond me, he started to lose it a year or so ago. Matic has turned really dreadful now after an impressive first season back with the team. Plus they brought back Luiz... Luiz!? Crisis! Abort!

Also, just caught the second half of the West Ham/Southampton game, the latter were brilliant and deserved the victory based on what I saw. West Ham are going through a really poor spell at the moment, their attack is still decent but their defence is leaking goals, they need to sort these issues out and quickly.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

West Ham :enzo


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

KDB out 1 month with a hamstring injury


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

It's not all that surprising that we're having a slow start to the season but that doesn't make it any less deflating to have to go through again. Literally the only positives in the team are Defoe, Pickford and at a stretch Ndong but he's still very raw and ultimately that's not what we need right now. We have a real problem dealing with crosses and switching off to concede thirty seconds after scoring just isn't acceptable. We weren't fantastic yesterday but we shouldn't be letting two goal leads slip at home to a Palace side that weren't even that good on the day. It's staggering what losing Kaboul seems to have done for our defence as Kone isn't capable of organising a back four and Papy is too erratic. Bringing in Oshea is at least worth considering to give us some organisation and try and get Kone back to the form he showed last season. Januazj is great at beating his man but apart from a goal against Shrewsbury he's shown absolutely zero end product, either in terms of finishing or creating a chance. The fact that Khazri can't get a look in is baffling, especially since watmore has a similar struggle with end product. We basically try and get it up to the final third living in some hope that Defoe can magically do a goal, which I guess is possible when Palace players just give him the ball in their half. But we don't have a plan b in terms of goalscoring (or a good one if our alternative is anichebe). We finished yesterday with Mcnair on the left wing and Khazri on the bench 

Next games against West Brom at home and Stoke/West Ham away need at least one win, but I'm struggling to see it. Moyes isn't really inspiring confidence and from the atmosphere I felt at the stadium yesterday I don't think many people are willing to trust him on his everton time as opposed to his more recent shortcomings at utd and sociedad. If we don't win soon they'll turn on him, but the board has put a lot of faith in him in giving him a long contract and time to sort us out. Which I suppose may ultimately be our undoing. If West Brom end up sacking Pulis I'd probably have him here, I can't see the football being that much worse and his recent track record of survival in the prem is more similar to Allardyce's than Moyes.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

kimino said:


> KDB out 1 month with a hamstring injury


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

@Shepherd

Why isn't Khazri getting regular game time? Is it because Moyes doesn't trust him in 'his system', or is he not fit enough, because i struggle to see why he'd start Januazj over him TBH. Khazri has got some real quality in his locker and could help Defoe out IMO and provide better end product if given the chance.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Vince's Massive Bulge said:


>


seconded :sk

lmao West Ham. Bilic must be moving up the sack list


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*If it is a month which isn't confirmed they'll be fine League wise. Nolito or Sane will come in so that's a huge drop. Silva will just take over to fill the direct void and Gundogan will come into his own more now. Spurs away and Everton and Southampton at home aren't easy fixtures but even without him you'd expect them ti get 7/9. Potentially massive in the Champions League though as he's likely to miss both Barca ties. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he'll likely be back for the 2nd one.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

United fans celebrating KDB injury.

Hit rock bottom.

Tsk tsk.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Well KDB is not as important for City as a guy in black shirt anyway so who cares :mj


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Destiny said:


> United fans celebrating KDB injury.
> 
> Hit rock bottom.
> 
> Tsk tsk.


it's all they have these days so.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

:lmao That Big Sam scandal, damn it England team just cant catch a break :lol at least i hope they try to go for someone better


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

BIG SAM :LUL :LUL :LUL :LUL :LUL :LUL
ENGLAND NATIONAL FOOTBALL TEAM :LUL :LUL :LUL :LUL :LUL :LUL 



















































:LUL


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:arry Bungmania


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Destiny said:


> United fans celebrating KDB injury.
> 
> Hit rock bottom.
> 
> Tsk tsk.


Not so much celebrating (his injury/pain), just relieved by his temporary absence.

Maybe if it had happened before the derby :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Destiny said:


> United fans celebrating KDB injury.
> 
> Hit rock bottom.
> 
> Tsk tsk.


yes because I'm sure you never ever have done likewise when we were missing Ronaldo, Rooney, RVP or whoever down the years :quite

and you say you haven't you're lying :fergie


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

kimino said:


> :lmao That Big Sam scandal, damn it England team just cant catch a break :lol at least i hope they try to go for someone better


someone better, for England? u avin a laugh m8? mediocrity will continue, they'll hire steve bruce, neville or southgate.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

I wonder who is "several PL managers" they are talking about. Probably have domino effect..


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Renegade™ said:


> yes because I'm sure you never ever have done likewise when we were missing Ronaldo, Rooney, RVP or whoever down the years :quite
> 
> and you say you haven't you're lying :fergie


I haven't.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

King Kenny said:


> someone better, for England? u avin a laugh m8? mediocrity will continue, they'll hire steve bruce, neville or southgate.


outsiders punt in alan pardew


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

give it giggseh


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

what an esteemed list 

:lmao


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Awkward game for us today at Swansea, TBH. Yes we are in great form atm, but the Swans played really well last week against City and were unlucky to not get maybe a point IMO. As long as we defend well (yea, i know), and play our normal game, we should get a good result. 

Or it could be a repeat of the Burnley game and it's back the the norm again.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The 3pm kick offs today are absolutely shocking.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

> *Shamed Sky TV pundit Richard Keys, 59, is divorcing his cancer-stricken wife of 34 years after she discovered he was 'having an affair with one of his daughter's friends' a 27-year-old lawyer*
> 
> Sports presenter Richard Keys is divorcing his cancer-stricken wife of 34 years – after she found out he was having an alleged affair with one of their daughter’s friends.
> 
> ...


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-cancer-stricken-wife-daughter-s-friend.html

:keys


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

put son in my ff team hope i haven't jinxed it

edit: :keys :keys :keys


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Our second half performance was excellent and won us the game. First 20 mins or so, Swansea started well and got the first goal, but we responded well and it was a really solid win, as i felt it was a tricky game for us at this time. We still need to tighten up at the back, but hey, we all keep saying that lol, but our forward play is so dynamic and smooth that we'll give anyone a game.

Yeah, another good win.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm happy.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*https://my.mixtape.moe/pmnmem.mp4

ayet*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

That defending :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If we're going with a back 3, I'd like to see when everyone is fit:

Courtois
Zouma Luiz Terry
Azpi Kante Fabregas Alonso
Hazard
Batshuayi Costa​
It won't happen because Matic and Willian seem like they must start. Also, we only have two strikers, so maybe both of them can't start together.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'd have Cahill in over Luiz. I don't think either are any good or that he's even better than Luiz but he passes off as a good CB next to Terry, much more than Luiz does next to him. I don't think you put any thought into the order of the 3 but Terry is obviously the one you have in the middle of the 3 leading them. As for the midfield, Kante holding with Hazard/Willian/Someone behind Costa is better imo. And that someone could easily be Batshuayi if he can be effective a bit deeper and have the same impact from the start. Some players are better coming off the bench though. I'm not saying he's one but he's looked good coming off the bench every time so far which isn't an easy task. I'm not sure why you'd want Willian out of the team other than not being a Black Eyed Peas fan (my lovely lady lumps, CHECK IT OUT! i met a girl down at the disco she said hey hey hey go lets go, millky milky riiiiiiiiiiiiiight). I don't know though because Chelsea don't know who they are and for some reason they didn't use this Summer to figure that out and bring players in. Or Conte just did a really naff job at it. Their main focus should be getting the attack working around Hazard and Costa but do wing backs get the best out of Hazard? Is Azpi's service going forward good enough to make him the main point of service for Costa over Willian? Do 3 CBs cover the many flaws that Luiz and Cahill both have better than 2? Will any of this make Courtious decide he wants to be a world class keeper again? I'm not even sure what I'm really typing about now besides that this has turned into a directionless ramble. Zlatan HT tomorrow. My Fantasy team isn't terrible this year and I'm still paying attention to it into October. Joel, I'M THE BOOGEYMAN AND I'M COMING TO GETCHA!!!!*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I put Luiz in and also in the centre because the guy in the middle should be the one who brings the ball out of defence and Luiz is our best defender on the ball and has a good eye for a pass (although Terry has some lovely diagonals). I do get your point about Terry being the one in the middle to lead, but I think he could do that from the left, as it allows him to look across the line and see both of them straight away, rather than having to have his head on a swivel.

The Azpi point is very good though. We haven't really seen what he can do going forward on the right yet, but he does strike more of a defender first, attack second. Which is what you need in a full back, imo, but wing back is a bit different. I say we play him there and see what he can do first and then we could change it up a bit if needed.

I defended Willan a lot during his first two seasons (especially against Curry :side, but I've given up on him now. I think he has very good technique, but he doesn't have a brain for attacking. He just slows it down too much. He's a black hole (no racist), whenever the ball goes to him, you just feel nothing is going to happen. That goal he scored today should happen more than it does. He's definitely not a right winger, so I don't think that helps him being there, he may look better straight through the middle, but still I don't think it would be enough, as he just stutters too much. I'd put him and Oscar in a crate together and ship them back to Brazil. No return address included. Be gone.

I think not having to provide the width and just having a free role would be benefit Hazard. Being able to float around and just place himself in available spaces should allow him more chance to be creative, which we need from him really. Esepcially if there is no room for Fabregas.

I have my eye on you in Fantasy, Seabs :homer2 I will probably be off spot this weekend. Having a shocking weekend. Your Firmino points aren't appreciated.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

You barely have the CBs to play 2, and you want to play 3?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

When all are fit we have 4 to play 2 and 6 to play 3...


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

United played really well for the first half hour and had an EXCELLENT balance to the team, but this is the type of shit that happens when you don't take your chances when you're on top. 

:michaelowenanalysis


Stoke were dreadful and didn't deserve a point as a team, although Lee Grant certainly did. Terrible result for United.

As someone who doesn't really watch Serie A I'm creasing up over the thought of United spending ogba2 on Pogba. He has been mediocre so far and was awful today.

THE ROON with two spawny mong assists in a week :bosque

I also feel comfortable enough to post :ibra2 today :evil


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

So depressing. So much good in the performance but fucking hell that's a terrible result. Any momentum we had is gone heading to Anfield. 

And of course Hughes would finally drop the worst keeper in the league and of course his replacement would GOAT. Fuck football.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Fuck Lee Grant :jose 

Could have really done with all 3 points today, especially with a trip to Anfield next (I'm fearing it tbh). Oh well, still better than the LVG era.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm absolutely deflated and gutted after that performance, to drop 2 points to Stoke is so disappointing. Positives are Martial getting a goal as that seemed to do his confidence the world of good, there are also positives in our attack with players now willing to take someone on or drive the ball forward and the passing is quick and sharp at times. Still, some of the build-up play can be slow and very sloppy and the tempo needs to be worked on, the players seem to up the pace for 5 or 10 minutes, create some golden opportunities and then slow the play right back down again, which plays into the oppositions hands. I have no idea why we still do this but hopefully it is gone soon.

Pogba really needs to up his game, he was awful today and was pretty much non-existent the whole game. Really needs to prove himself and quick, what with the price tag and all.

De Gea with a terrible mistake despite the deflection, he should still be saving that comfortably. No idea what he was thinking and the fact a Stoke player went past 2 of our players with ease before the goal was woeful defending on the whole. A mistake cost us 2 points, that and the fact our players couldn't bury their chances. These days happen but still, very heart-wrenching after a much better week and a half from United, performance wise.

The performance was good in spells especially the first half hour, it could have been better in parts (stop with the slow passing) and only one team deserved the victory. If we had buried those 4 good chances in the first 30 minutes it would have been a different game second half (more Michael Owen analysis). Such a sucker punch after a very good performance against Leicester a week ago. I'm really not looking forward to our Anfield trip now, especially after drawing this game as the confidence levels might drop after that and the momentum is certainly gone.

Seriously, fuck this weekend.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

All these fans fearing a trip to Anfield :klopp6


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*TITLE RACE BLOWN WIDE OPEN*

Joe Allen <3


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

City has been found out! :lol, title race open! Also United :lol, dont know how anyone can pay that money for Pogba, he is way too hot and cold to justify it


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

how was the title race not open, it's not even 10 games in you absolute div

we still cant play against a good press. some players played like they truly believed some of the stuff being written about them. navas is just so far below the technical level required, still. defensive depth is a huge concern, especially having only 2 fit senior cb's. but it's only 1 loss. and if spurs can play like that at whl all the time they will beat everyone who goes there.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

CRISIS IN CITY


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Pochettino finally prove me wrong lol. If he manage to make it top 3 this season again I will taking back about he is a bottler


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

What a performance. I thought we'd win, but not in that manner. 

I can't think of one player on the Spurs team that had a bad game. Defensively, we seem even better then we were last season. 7 games into the season, our best start to the season for 50+ years, in fact our best since we last won the game. Still yet to actually concede from open play which is a ridiculous stat when you're 7 games in and you've just come off the back of playing arguably the best team in the league in City.

I'd probably give my Man of the Match award to Wanyama though, monstrous in midfield. Even when he got a yellow card, showed his aggression and energy. Didn't realise how good he was with the ball, distribution was top class today. Showing to be quite the player and for a bargain considering what players are going for these days. Our depth from last year has improved ten fold. We brought on Eric Dier to see out the game, last season that's a Ryan Mason or a Tom Carroll. Also nice to see Nkoudou get some minutes too, thought he probably could have come on a tad earlier to use his pace to really run at City but I've liked what I've seen every single time he's played. 

To do this without Kane, Dembele or even starting Dier just shows how good we are as a team now. Was also a big plus having Rose back, the guy has the heart of a fucking lion. Davies does bring stability and is a good defender but Rose is something else, gets forward, full blooded in the tackle, solid defensively and just gets it. Walker also showing his improvement over the last year too, Sterling was completely marked out of the game, every time he got the all, Walker was there to nick it off him, in the first half especially when Sterling then tried to switch sides.

I think we now have 4 away games on the bounce in all competitions (West Brom, Leverkusen, Bournemouth, Liverpool) so we'll see how well we do. You see it so often with teams, coming off the back of a big win, go away to the likes of West Brom and fail to pick up even a point so it'll be interesting to see how we perform in that game, looks like the international break has come at the right time, get the players rested, hopefully the likes of Dembele and Dier will be fully fit too.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Kiz said:


> how was the title race not open, it's not even 10 games in you absolute div
> 
> we still cant play against a good press. some players played like they truly believed some of the stuff being written about them. navas is just so far below the technical level required, still. defensive depth is a huge concern, especially having only 2 fit senior cb's. but it's only 1 loss. and if spurs can play like that at whl all the time they will beat everyone who goes there.


:lol this guy

Of course it was joke, even with City level, Liverpool and Tottenham were playing really well, Tottenham is impressive most of the time (outside of any European competition). City is missing KDB even with the depth of their squad, KDB was by far the best player in their first matches.

Still if Tottenham can play like this in UCL, i am expecting a hell of a match against Leverkusen


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Spurs pressed City off the pitch. Really impressive performance. Just goes to show how Poch's system is more important than any individual players. No Dembele, Kane or Dier in the starting line up but they win comfortably. Doing so with a midfield including Sissoko and Wanyama is quite something.

Good luck to Janssen getting into that starting line up, especially when Kane returns. 

City will be fine because they will continue to monster through most teams in the league. Liverpool and Spurs are an exception with the way they work off the ball. They obviously miss KDB in games like this, but not starting Gundogan was odd.

The Kolarov experiment surely has to end now. Two inevitable shocking performances this week. Kiz and Seb comparing him to Bobby Moore :bosque At least he had the excuse of not being a natural CB in the Celtic game, I guess. I'm not sure what Otamendi's excuse is. Seb also said he was going to be great based on his Valencia days :evil


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Poch is the GOAT manager, I really hope we can manage to get him after Mourinho's inevitable 3rd season meltdown. Spurs really are excellent, and at the moment it's almost impossible to predict what the top 4 is going to end up like with City, Spurs, Arsenal, Liverpool, United and Chelsea all gunning for spots. Could be the tightest it's ever been.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Andre said:


> The Kolarov experiment surely has to end now. Two inevitable shocking performances this week. Kiz and Seb comparing him to Bobby Moore :bosque At least he had the excuse of not being a natural CB in the Celtic game, I guess. I'm not sure what Otamendi's excuse is. Seb also said he was going to be great based on his Valencia days :evil


It was Keown who compared him to Bobby Moore, you surely didn't think me and Kiz would throw that comment out after a couple of games :bosque

Otamendi obviously has flopped for City to this point, but he was fantastic for Valencia when City signed him, he had a great partnership with Mustafi and they finished on 78 points and let in 32 goals that season, mostly off their defence, only a few more than Atletico (probably the best defence in Europe over the past 3-4 years) and less than Real Madrid. I'm surprised he's looked as poor as he has tbh. Valencia also went on to be crap defensively after he left :gnev


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

I fear for United if they dont take their chances like today against Liverpool, not sure if United midfield and defense can stop Liverpool pressure (more difficult as they are playing in Anfield), more with all the changes that they have made in the midfield.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Seb said:


> It was Keown who compared him to Bobby Moore, you surely didn't think me and Kiz would throw that comment out after a couple of games :bosque
> 
> Otamendi obviously has flopped for City to this point, but he was fantastic for Valencia when City signed him, he had a great partnership with Mustafi and they finished on 78 points and let in 32 goals that season, mostly off their defence, only a few more than Atletico (probably the best defence in Europe over the past 3-4 years) and less than Real Madrid. I'm surprised he's looked as poor as he has tbh. Valencia also went on to be crap defensively after he left :gnev


Legit didn't know Keown said that, although it doesn't surprise me. But then why would I listen to a shaved gorilla like Keown anyway. Makes more sense now anyway. I must admit I was dumbfounded when you were both going on about it.

I think with someone like Otamendi it's that typical case of being exposed by not playing in a system that protects the player's weaknesses more. The demands at City are a bit different, as they're expected to play a very high line and win most weeks, with defenders taking more 1 vs 1 responsibility (this for the most part has shown up Otamendi's rashness) rather than defending as a unit. I can't really remember City playing like the latter since Mancini left. Regardless, I think City will need much better quality at the back if they're to do well in Europe. The league is a different case though because it's not a great standard barring a couple of teams.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Andre said:


> Legit didn't know Keown said that, although it doesn't surprise me. But then why would I listen to a shaved gorilla like Keown anyway. Makes more sense now anyway. I must admit I was dumbfounded when you were both going on about it.
> 
> I think with someone like Otamendi it's that typical case of being exposed by not playing in a system that protects the player's weaknesses more. The demands at City are a bit different, as they're expected to play a very high line and win most weeks, with defenders taking more 1 vs 1 responsibility (this for the most part has shown up Otamendi's rashness) rather than defending as a unit. I can't really remember City playing like the latter since Mancini left. Regardless, I think City will need much better quality at the back if they're to do well in Europe. The league is a different case though because it's not a great standard barring a couple of teams.


This is probably the case, especially given Otamendi has had plenty of time to prove otherwise at this point. He was the complete defender (albeit for one season) when City signed him from Valencia though - quick, competent with the ball, a presence in the air, strong, good at going to ground. Especially at the end of that season Valencia were an absolutely phenomenal team, they only lost 2 games from November onwards in the league in 14-15, one of those was to treble winning Barcelona and they beat all of Sevilla/Atleti/Real at home and held all 3 of them away from home. 78 points and their top scorer had 12 goals. I did think under Pep he would improve but it hasn't really happened and it's safe to say at this point though that he should be riding the bench for a new signing or Kompany (if he's ever fit).


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I was fully expecting that to be honest. While it doesn't blow anything open, it certainly would have concerned the rest of the league if City went to WHL and beat an in form Spurs. I was saying to Andre last year that I was expecting Spurs to compete again for the league even if the other teams reinforce - They're just so much further along in their development under Poch and it showed today. The signings they made already look like they fit what he's doing perfectly . City will get there eventually with the talent they have and I hope United will too. 

Walker's improvement has been astounding. He's legitimately gone from an athlete impersonating a footballer to one of the most consistent full backs in the league.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

With Spurs (and Liverpool, although they're showing shades of 13/14 and have no European games again) I think it's a bit of a wait and see how long they can keep those type of performance levels up. Playing that hard pressing game all season with CL commitments is a big ask. We saw it at the end of last season where they just fell away and that was after the fixture pile up had ended. 

I also think that a lot of people tend to overrate how good their individual players are. They've got loads of 7 or 8/10 level players, but none that I would put on the level of City's best players that can win games with individual brilliance against stubborn opponents (Kane being the closest to that with his wonder strikes from the left, but that can be defended against with smarter organisation). 

It's like when Spurs fans go on about how someone like Dembele is amazing. He's not (although he's very good), it's just that Poch has everyone playing for the system rather than themselves. The same goes for someone like Wanyama who can also play that role. He's actually a liability at times on the ball and can be very dumb, but his aggression and athleticism is perfect for Spurs... and if there is an argument for them, it's that they have better depth now, which as I said last season they would need because the likes of Mason getting in the team wasn't going to cut it. Hence why Dembele won't be missed so much and the hyperbole over him can calm down a tad. Yeah no shit Ryan Mason will make you look world class by comparison. Son stepping up goal wise has been a big help too (and I think most know by now that I'm not sold on Janssen so far).

For a further example of how Poch's system enhances players, look at how poor Kane and Alli were for England at the Euro's. There was no real plan and they were a little bit exposed as they failed to compensate with any moments of individual class. I'm not sure that they're as good individually as Poch makes them look, rather being incredibly disciplined tactically and knowing their exact roles to a tee, knowing which runs to make, in spite of natural instincts and rushes of blood to the head (how often did Kane ghost to the left, wait for space, cut in and shoot while false runners dragged away markers into the box during the Euro's?), where team mates will be, etc. Walker's the same in that regard. He couldn't even pick up basic runs at set pieces last summer due to a lack of coaching preparation against Iceland's long throws. Poch however seems to have him prepared for his exact role, meaning he plays like he knows where he's supposed to be without having to rely too much on decision making abilities. Spurs to me very much seem like a team that is greater than the sum of its parts. If Poch can drag them to a title race THIS season then he's legit, but the burn out issue coupled with a lack of outstanding individual guile or genius remains.

Liverpool however as mentioned before are starting to bin the lesser teams that they didn't before (got to keep it up though), are perfectly set up for the big games, have a bunch of at times unplayable solo artists (including Sturridge if Klopp wants to use him) and don't have the issue of a potential fixture pile up unless they run riot in both domestic cups. I said last season that Klopp being one of the elite managers could take Liverpool to a title challenge, depending on the summer window. They didn't make the type of signings I expected but it seems to be working regardless. If they can beat United then that will be a real statement of intent, especially as Mourinho likes to stink out the big games and play for draws.

City by all logic shouldn't face the same issue of burn out as they will most likely have much more possession on average than any other team in the league by the season's end. They don't press as hard as Spurs or Liverpool either.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Burnley were ROBBED right there I tell thee.

Incredible how we didn't take 3 points today. Performance was very good and we should have put at least 5 past them. Can't be too critical of the finishing because Grant pulled out some super saves that 9/10 times go in. Their keeper saves them 3 or 4 goals and ours gifts the opposition one. Only worry coming out of it is how the midfield still offers the defence no protection. Pogba really needs one of Blind or Schneiderlin playing alongside him. Or Carrick but he'd 3rd in that pecking order. Neither Herrera or Fellaini cut it on the defensive side of the CM position which is costing too many goals already. Thought Bailly was terrific again today.

Spurs were fantastic today. Best they've played under Poch who is indeed a great manager. That performance becoming the norm against teams like City is a whole other equation though. Agreed with most of what Andre said there expect I think Dembele is a better player than you give him credit for (which isn't exactly a lack of credit). A game here and there 7 games into a season isn't representative of much at all in regards to how a season will pan out but they'll take a lot more than 3 points from that game. They had that in them last season though and I still don't think their points total last season will get them top 4 this season. Or at best it gets them 4th. There's no telling at this stage if they can improve enough to do that. City will be just fine. Spurs would have beaten anyone today. 

I'm not behind Liverpool as anything above a 3rd/4th place threat atm because I think their defence is still a problem and they've been fortunate to play Arsenal, Chelsea and Leicester all on days where they didn't really turn up. Although they were very good in both of them games. *


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Andre said:


> With Spurs (and Liverpool, although they're showing shades of 13/14 and have no European games again) I think it's a bit of a wait and see how long they can keep those type of performance levels up. Playing that hard pressing game all season with CL commitments is a big ask. We saw it at the end of last season where they just fell away and that was after the fixture pile up had ended.
> 
> I also think that a lot of people tend to overrate how good their individual players are. They've got loads of 7 or 8/10 level players, but none that I would put on the level of City's best players that can win games with individual brilliance against stubborn opponents (Kane being the closest to that with his wonder strikes from the left, but that can be defended against with smarter organisation).
> 
> ...


I wouldn't agree that City wont face that same issue, they were top of the distance covered statistic ahead of Spurs and Liverpool recently enough. They do play at a very intense level and I can see a lot of teams trying to work them harder after the last 3 performances. 

I think Poch has already shown his worth and I think he's taken Spurs to a new level. I'd agree on the individual aspect - Even the CB partnership doesn't seem to translate to international level. They're all very good players but they may come unstuck against lesser sides without a real world class talent. They're young enough to get to that level though, which was what I was saying last season.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> I wouldn't agree that City wont face that same issue, they were top of the distance covered statistic ahead of Spurs and Liverpool recently enough. They do play at a very intense level and I can see a lot of teams trying to work them harder after the last 3 performances.
> 
> I think Poch has already shown his worth and I think he's taken Spurs to a new level. I'd agree on the individual aspect - Even the CB partnership doesn't seem to translate to international level. They're all very good players but they may come unstuck against lesser sides without a real world class talent. They're young enough to get to that level though, which was what I was saying last season.


Liverpool were top by some distance, then City and Spurs, who were only second behind Bournemouth and Peddie Howe mj) last season for that stat iirc. 

Regardless, distance covered isn't the same as total number of sprints, which is more indicative of a continuous hard press. No surprise that Spurs and Liverpool were in the top three for that last season too, which is what I'm basing my opinion on, combined with how they've played so far this season. City are working much harder this season, but I don't see them needing to play like that week to week as they have the quality that will turn the defences and midfields of lesser teams that might try to go toe to toe with them. When a team has consistently high possession and a clear cutting edge skill wise, like City have and will, then the need to sprint isn't so necessary. Liverpool and Klopp in particular favour the hard press and quick transition into open space that demands a lot of sprinting. Spurs' performance today was also a textbook example of it.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

Andre said:


> With Spurs (and Liverpool, although they're showing shades of 13/14 and have no European games again) I think it's a bit of a wait and see how long they can keep those type of performance levels up. Playing that hard pressing game all season with CL commitments is a big ask. We saw it at the end of last season where they just fell away and that was after the fixture pile up had ended.
> 
> I also think that a lot of people tend to overrate how good their individual players are. They've got loads of 7 or 8/10 level players, but none that I would put on the level of City's best players that can win games with individual brilliance against stubborn opponents (Kane being the closest to that with his wonder strikes from the left, but that can be defended against with smarter organisation).
> 
> ...


I agree with a lot of what you say but Dembele is genuinely world class. Even at Fulham he showed glimpses of it so it's not just the Poch effect. He went from March to September without even being dispossessed, that's not tactical it's just astonishing strength and dribbling on a level that Yaya or Pogba could only dream of.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Francesco Guidolin has been sacked as Swansea manager and replaced with former USA manager Bob Bradley.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Swansea's board need to realise that changing the manager is a short-term fix (assuming it's successful). The problems lie deeper in terms of the lack of money they spend on recruitment.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Swansea didn't have the easiest run of fixtures. Liverpool, Man City (twice), Southampton, Chelsea, Leicester aren't easy teams to go up against - especially for a team that have sold key players in the likes of Ayew and Williams and not replaced them with players who know the league or are at the required ability, yet. I think they performed admirably against Liverpool and especially against Man City, managed to get a draw against Chelsea when they should have got all three points.

I think they'll be in a relegation battle this season.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Continually sell your best players and scapegoat the managers. Well in Swansea (Y)



bálorisayiddo said:


> I agree with a lot of what you say but Dembele is genuinely world class. Even at Fulham he showed glimpses of it so it's not just the Poch effect. He went from March to September without even being dispossessed, that's not tactical it's just astonishing strength and dribbling on a level that Yaya or Pogba could only dream of.


See, this is exactly what I mean. He has had one great season in a league which is notoriously full of shit gung ho midfields. Calling him "world class" seems a massive knee jerk reaction. What if teams suddenly work out how to stop him playing how he was last season? What if his form dips? 29-year-old with one great season in an incredibly well functioning team full of very good players doesn't scream "world class" to me. Not doubting his ability, but I find those tags hyperbolic in these situations. If he's playing to high levels the next few years and is a huge contributing factor towards Spurs winning trophies or genuinely competing for major trophies, then fair enough.

He's a world class dribbler, I do agree with that, but one outstanding attribute consistently shown over over one season where the player has finally matured enough and been coached to not lose the ball by running into blind alleys or with stupid passes after completing a run doesn't automatically make a player elite (not ignoring his strong tackling ability or athleticism). 

As an example, Darren Huckerby was the most fouled player and completed the most dribbles in the prem in 04/05. He was a world class dribbler with pace to burn who could beat 3/4 players from deep or even in tight areas, but I would struggle to argue that he was even premiership quality. Obviously Dembele plays in a different position and is a far superior player. I'm not comparing the players.

I also massively disagree about the dribbling not having a tactical element. Dembele tends to pick the ball up in deeper areas while Spurs' forwards pin back defences and force midfields closer towards their own box. This often leaves huge spaces in midfield, meaning when Dembele comes into a one vs one situation (as is often the case with most prem midfields not pressing in an organised manner, although he has the ability to perform in tighter areas vs more opponents) he is likely to win it, as he has space to attack in behind and should have the beating of most players in that situation when Spurs need the ball carried forward from deep. It's a way of creating greater space between the lines and drawing players out with a low risk tactic (because a top dribbler should beat largely mediocre individual midfielders within space), creating greater room for further advanced forwards to operate in. The alternative is bung Dembele far higher up the pitch, congest the areas other players want to operate in and have him try to beat full backs in higher risk situations where there is less space to work in, making it easier for opponents to defend and giving them greater opportunities to counter attack. That is more or less how he used to play (especially at Fulham) and how more old fashioned managers would use him. Again full credit to Poch for maximising the attributes of the player for the benefit of the team, instead of having tunnel vision in terms of pinning everything on the player to do everything himself, as dinosaur tacticians would do.

That stat is cute btw. I've already explained a large reason for it, but Dembele played once in May, once in June, zero times in August and once in September before the Sunderland game when that stat ended. It's still impressive, but not quite the same when put into context. I wasn't dispossessed throughout the summer either... from the comfort of my corner unit. 

:brodgers

I was almost tempted to point out that Dembele isn't even a nailed on starter at international level, but Wilmots and Martinez are muppets (I think we can all agree on that and that Dembele should start for Belgium, as I said in the chat box during the Euros) who even I could believe would overlook a "world class" talent for Fellaini!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

everyone is 'world class' these days.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Erik. said:


> Swansea didn't have the easiest run of fixtures. Liverpool, Man City (twice), Southampton, Chelsea, Leicester aren't easy teams to go up against - especially for a team that have sold key players in the likes of Ayew and Williams and not replaced them with players who know the league or are at the required ability, yet. I think they performed admirably against Liverpool and especially against Man City, *managed to get a draw against Chelsea when they should have got all three points.*
> 
> I think they'll be in a relegation battle this season.


Agree with the sentiments of the post, but the bolded part is bonkers I am afraid. They should have been dead and buried at half time and their second goal was two fouls by one player on the same player. They were very fortunate to get anything.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Goku said:


> everyone is 'world class' these days.


World Class comment.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Tottenham, as much as I hate to say this, look like a settled and confident side. they went head to head with one of the busiest teams in the league this season and cut them up in the top 3rd. It was their best performance...possibly all year. That's not to say City can't come back, I'm sure they will. Best squad in the league? Think so. And then there's Arsenal who are steadily improving, showing us they have some grit. 

Leicester being average this season is sad to see but alas, it was always going to happen. Now, what really cracks me up is:










100 million! LOL


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Dembele is really fucking good and has been underrated for years, but even if he's the 'worst' world class midfielder, we'd have a hell of a lot of world class midfielders. There's plenty better.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

it gets worse for big sam :bigron

"While chatting about the game generally, he suddenly used the expression “n***** footballers”.

:bigron


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Joel said:


> Agree with the sentiments of the post, but the bolded part is bonkers I am afraid. They should have been dead and buried at half time and their second goal was two fouls by one player on the same player. They were very fortunate to get anything.


Shouldn't Costa have been sent off before his equaliser or was that one of the other games where that should have happened? Mind's a bit fuzzy.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He dived when he was on a yellow card in the WHU and Watford games.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

So Rooney's done an interview where he said he's never tried to influence a manager on whether he should play or where he should play. He then says that he might have to be a "bit more selfish" and make clear that he does was to play in midfield if he doesn't get the chance, essentially saying Mourinho should play him there or else.

Can only hope Mourinho sees this as a challenge to his authority. Release.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

#leaverooneyalone

Watch him score against us next weekend and then everyone starts blowing him.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

wouldn't surprise me at all if rooney scores against us


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Rooney goal record v Liverpool or even at anfield in general is beyond poor. Heck whenever we're at Merseyside to face Everton or Liverpool he just never performs let alone scores. I have to say the fact he scored winner at Liverpool in Jan (thought he was poor that game as were team) & goal away to Everton last/in same season was a shock in itself before that his last goal v Liverpool was in 2005? So 11 years went by before last pl meeting between us? & I highly doubt he will start (nor should he either) & with Liverpool high intensity pressing game if Wayne starts you would pinch ball off him & run straight through us with our team caught to high up pitch. 

As for Wayne comments whilst he with England team. I believe his a dead man walking & trying hang on the best he can. Wayne tried up stakes so can take Jose on but won't work anymore as Jose hasnt needed take Wayne on like did with Terry & Iker as Wayne done most Jose work for him. Now all Jose has say is no to stupid pipe dream of being a cm here & if wants be cm should look for new team in Jan otherwise fight for 9 or 10 spots if his unwillig to do that then stay on bench & Jose & ed will come own conclusion that he will be moved on sometime next year as no one has a £250k-£300k a week squad player on their books who doesn't deliver & commercial value now falling with rise of pogba being or main man with Ibra to so hold no weight anymore. My guess is Jose pull trigger on him sooner rather then later anyway & wont make 18 match day squad soon or before that he will be subbed off during a game not at HT either & then lead to him not making 18 afterwards cos simply put his not good enough player bring off bench as impact player (Jose openly laughing & mocking his caption "assist" v Zoyra on Thursday suggest that) & taking up space on bench for our better players anyway means Wayne heading for OT exit soon IMO. 

Even though it's 12 days away I'm excited for game against Liverpool at Anfield. My early view is that rashford may not start the game but martial might on LW instead? With Jose using rashford as impact sub off bench hopefully with game either even or us ahead so his pace can stretch Liverpool def in behind although be all for rashford rw martial LW with Ibra 9 but reckon Jesse start rw again which fair enough thought did well v Stoke & deserves start away against Liverpool.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Lingard is hot and cold. had a mare against City, average against Zorya, was good vs Stoke, so odds are if he starts vs Pool he'll be awful again

Rooney to MLS plz


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

#stayrooneystay


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

in all honesty he'll likely stay, still contribute some goals throughout the season and spray a few hollywood balls out to the wings also. he's got a good cross on him also, and is good with free kicks and corners. he just doesn't have the legs he used to, and he definitely doesn't have the first touch or general ball control to be a modern #10 anymore it seems. I don't see any team being able to come in and afford his wages anyway


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Lel have you even see his crossing lately? *


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

yer yous should cut rooney while his name still holds any worth, could see west ham picking him up or maybe a big move abroad

on a side note is anyone on here big into their betting?


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Rooney has been played in all sorts of positions in the last 3 or 4 seasons, to the point where he has no clue where he'll play on a week to week basis. 

Rooney should always be an attacking player down the middle, forget creative midfield duties or tracking back...the greatest ago scorer in United and they've turned him into a joke.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Destiny said:


> #leaverooneyalone
> 
> Watch him score against us next weekend and then everyone starts blowing him.


ill just be waiting for pogba to play a 5 yard pass so martin tyler can call him the best player to have ever walked the earth


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Guidolin sacked on his birthday :bunk

Bob Bradley press conference held in the same hotel as Guidolin was staying at too :bunk

I like Swansea as a club but the way they dealt with all of this was bad imo. I'm sure the 22% of the fans that have an actual stake in the club also didn't know about the change either.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah rooney up top doesn't work

He drops back to the half way line regardless and has the position discipline of a 12 year old playing kick about in a park with his mates.

Him as the main man never worked. Credit to him for scoring the amount of goals he has tho.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Compared to the top strikers his ratio is probably poo. He's only had a few top level seasons scoring wise. Purely down to longevity. Same applies to Giggs really, he's a legend at United but in terms of quality he isn't top 5.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

The5star_Kid said:


> Rooney has been played in all sorts of positions in the last 3 or 4 seasons, to the point where he has no clue where he'll play on a week to week basis.
> 
> Rooney should always be an attacking player down the middle, forget creative midfield duties or tracking back...the greatest ago scorer in United and they've turned him into a joke.


is that you Phil Neville? :quite


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

The Batman said:


> Guidolin sacked on his birthday :bunk
> 
> Bob Bradley press conference held in the same hotel as Guidolin was staying at too :bunk
> 
> I like Swansea as a club but the way they dealt with all of this was bad imo. I'm sure the 22% of the fans that have an actual stake in the club also didn't know about the change either.


agreed wholeheartedly. This has been a fiasco



Vince's Massive Bulge said:


> Yeah rooney up top doesn't work
> 
> He drops back to the half way line regardless and has the position discipline of a 12 year old playing kick about in a park with his mates.
> 
> Him as the main man never worked. Credit to him for scoring the amount of goals he has tho.


thats just not true. You're gonna admit he's scored a lot of goals but then criticise him as an attakcing player? 



Renegade™ said:


> is that you Phil Neville? :quite


hi


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

The5star_Kid said:


> thats just not true. You're gonna admit he's scored a lot of goals but then criticise him as an attakcing player?


i'm criticizing the current washed up incarnation of a formerly great player.

nothing i said was inaccurate


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Vince's Massive Bulge said:


> i'm criticizing the current washed up incarnation of a formerly great player.
> 
> nothing i said was inaccurate


thats not what ur originally post clarified. 

stop chattin out your backside and then backing off when u cant back it off.

i bet ur a millwall fan


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

your posting isn't 5 star.

EDIT: ur posting*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

it's back this weekend THANK GOD


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Renegade™ said:


> it's back this weekend THANK GOD


you wont be thanking god at about half 9 on Monday night, my good sir


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*What about at 10 to 10 though?

Bullshit that it's being played on Monday when we have games that week on Thursday and Sunday too. Just daft and needless. Swap it with Boro/Watford on Sunday ffs. *


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

yeah surely the biggest game of the round deserves to be on a Saturday or Sunday


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

seabs said:


> *What about at 10 to 10 though?
> 
> Bullshit that it's being played on Monday when we have games that week on Thursday and Sunday too. Just daft and needless. Swap it with Boro/Watford on Sunday ffs. *


tushè hahaha

i didnt know you were playing on the Thursday seems a bit daft
suppose it would have been half 5 on the Saturday if sky had that time slot


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Gonna LEL hard if Sky have the gall to call this Sunday a 'SUPER SUNDAY'


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Leicester corner defending strike again :kobe


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Leicester city fanatics, care to explain what the fuck has happened


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

BigDaveBatista said:


> Leicester city fanatics, care to explain what the fuck has happened


More hugs, less drugs.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Vardy is a flop. Ranieri is a fraud. Mahrez is a one season wonder. Morgan is a mong. Huth is past it. Amartey is shite (that one is actually true). Drinkwater has not been drinking water. King Power? More like Queen Power.

Chelsea dominated most of the game, Leicester were atrocious. David Luiz murdered them.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Joe Allen :banderas


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Disappointing to say the least. I didn't expect us to win, predicted a draw in the predictions. But having watched the game, especially the first half, it's still disappointing.

We absolutely dominated the first half and if it wasn't for Ben Foster thinking he was Manual Neuer, we probably would have won the game. Two brilliant saves from Davies and Eriksen efforts. If you wanted a definition of what a game of two halves is, you watch this game. West Brom were much more hungry in the second half and wanted it a lot more. There was zero press, zero desire and even when it was 0-0 before the goal, we just didn't seem to want it. Chadli scores and we suddenly show some desire, that's a shame that it took until that. Lovely equaliser from Alli but it should have been more.

Alderweireld went off on a stretcher too. Didn't look too much, Vertonghen collided from him and looks like he caught him with the studs. Hope it's nothing TOO serious because if it is, then our season is about to go down hill.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Genius Pep couldn't beat Everton at home with 2 penalties given :HA :maury :duck


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

we've probably been worse this season so far than villa were last season. neat.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Pummy said:


> Genius Pep couldn't beat Everton at home with 2 penalties given :HA :maury :duck


Think it's fair to place the blame on the players in this case. You can't blame the manager when 2 world class footballers miss penalties. (Y)


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

DA said:


> Gonna LEL hard if Sky have the gall to call this Sunday a 'SUPER SUNDAY'


You know they will so you should laugh now. :lol


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*City weren't good today. This is the issue with being reliant on scoring 2+ every game when you always look likely to concede. Didn't create much today so can't even really say they were unlucky. Both penalties were really poor. Catch them on a non prolific attacking day and you're in with a really good shot of at least 1 point. *


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Xhaka got sent off for that? K.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

The Batman said:


> Xhaka got sent off for that? K.


Harsh decision. Definitely only a yellow.

Just gonna leave this here:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The development of Joey Allen is quite wonderful tbh. Shane he's stuck trying to get Stoke out of trouble tho.

Manc ref for tomorrow :bunk






















Non story tho in reality.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

In actual reality, they gotta make sure that Jose and Utd stay in the title race :mj


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Middlesbrough really are struggling. Just so toothless up front. It absolutely surprises me that Viktor Fischer cannot get game time in this team when he seems to be exactly what they need, someone who can create chances and also score goals. The fact that Downing is still getting games in top flight football surprises me. No idea how many changes Negredo is going to get, what an awful awful player. 

I think they are lucky that there are potentially 3 teams worse than them in the league this year in Hull, Sunderland and Burnley - but we know football doesn't work like that.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

agreed never been a fan of negredo and rhodes is unproven, they could have done with a danny ings type on loan from us

i was worried for watford before the season start, they have proven me wrong thus far


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Lallana is going to be a miss tonight as he's been in great form all season tbh. Wijnaldum is out too. Clyne and Lovren should return tho.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Not sure what sort of game to expect tonight. Liverpool seem to do really well against the top half teams but this is a Mourinho lead side and we all know how Mourinho goes about the big games. With the exception of Guardiola's Man City (although the second half performance was good). This could either be another one of those Liverpool performances where they create a ridiculous amount of chances and score a hatful as they have done against the likes of Chelsea, Man City, Leicester, Arsenal under Klopp's reign or it will be a typical Mourinho performance in a big game and we'll get a low scoring game where Man Utd may even nick a 0-1 win.

Should be interesting.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Erik. said:


> we'll get a low scoring game where Man Utd may even nick a 0-1 win.


hopefully it won't be like last season where United did exactly this and got a quite undeserved win 8*D


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Klopp is no big game slouch either.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Boring game, Herrera is playing good, Pogba and Rashford with a bad 1st half, is sturridge playing?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

So far it's a typical performance you'd imagine from a Mourinho side in a big game. Effective. I think Man Utd certainly edged the first half and stopped Liverpool from playing their natural game. Would like to hope it livens up in the second half though.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

I expected much more from this game but it's been piss and has 0-0 written all over it.

EDIT: And then as soon as a write this post, Coutinho made De Gea make an excellent save. :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Both teams should be docked points for this rubbish.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank fuck that's over. :sleepy


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Fellaini and Herrera outperforming the most expensive player in the world :lol Pogba :lol


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Typical Mourinho big game. Fantastic defending, dreadful attacking. Completely nullified Liverpool til Lallana came on (brilliant player). Young and Rashford defended well, but cancelled out any effectiveness as wingers - Rashford was especially wasteful. Ibrahimovic was garbage, I'm fine with him having quiet games but he gave the ball away a lot and given that he's meant to be holding the ball up it isn't ideal. Fellaini had a good game, Pogba didn't do much. Herrera was fantastic, he'd likely be MOTM. Valencia had another great game, not sold on Blind at fullback. Smalling and Blind were solid and de Gea made two superb saves.

Horrific game to watch for the neutral.

Oh and just to get some Rooney criticism in; his marking nearly cost us a goal - twice. Mercenary.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Poor, poor game really. We played better once Lallana came on, which i thought we would tbh. Would have been great to get a win and go joint top, but it was just one of those games unfortunately.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Would have been AT LEAST 5 goals in this game if it was played on Super Sunday

Sky were always gonna suffer bad karma for all the hype and Red Monday bollocks, unfortunately that meant we all had to suffer it too


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Was going to say that DDG is overrated when he saved the Emre Can chance and everybody was claiming to be an impossible save, but then he deflected that Coutinho shot damn, it would have been 1-0 if not for DDG and Valencia


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

well that was shite wasnt it
can doesnt fit into this system whether hes match fit or not imo


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Well what a load shite that was, We probably should have won the game but for a good save from De Gea to deny Can. I'm not surprised United came for the 0-0 because Mourinho has played that way against us so many times before and had success so I'm not gonna criticise him for it.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

I like this match. More like a battle of middle field than create a chances. 

Not sure why Mki or Mata didn't play? Injured?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Given how we set out, Mata would have been a poor choice. I've no idea on Miki's fitness anymore. Can did have a poor game. Liverpool were so much better without Sturridge - he doesn't fit Klopp's style at all.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Can looks like he is carrying a little timber

Potential to be a future fatty like his Turkish fake German m8 Gundogan


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm happy to take a point from Anfield against an in-form Liverpool side. United edged the game first half without really creating anything, our defence and midfield really nullified the Liverpool attack by marking them man-for-man and winning a lot of the duels and pressing Liverpool high up the pitch that would lead to them giving away sloppy balls and making basic mistakes. Liverpool just couldn't get into their usual rhythm and credit has to go the Mourinho as his game plan worked and the players followed his strategy well.

Second half, United started better again, Liverpool just couldn't find a way to breach the United back four and they just weren't getting time on the ball. United did start to look more dangerous in attack but still, Ibra and Pogba really wasted our attack in the final third. United had that one good chance from Ibra who completely screwed up his header and then the confidence built for Liverpool and they improved once Lallana came on and caused the United back four some problems and De Gea made one great save and one world class save; that one handed save from Coutinho's shot, which was curling into the top corner and De Gea just pushed the ball around the post was a save I can watch again and again! He really kept us in the game at that point when the defence switched off for a few minutes or sat off the Liverpool players.

Besides a few Liverpool chances and Liverpool being the better team for the final 30 minutes of the game and being on top, the United defence was solid all game; Smalling and Bailly were rocks at the back, Valencia was great defensively and also helped keep the game at 0-0 with that perfectly timed challenge on Firmino. He could have done better in attack but at times Rashford was cutting inside and he had to try and take on two men on his own, which he did do at one point but unfortunately the ball went out for a throwing.

Herrera was Man of the Match for me; he's done excellent in the defensive midfield role, he won so many tackles and interceptions and some of his close control was brilliant to watch, he was everywhere on the pitch all game and was effective in his role. Pogba and Ibra were awful all night - Pogba's first touch evaded him tonight and he just kept making the wrong decision all game and nothing clicked for him besides that once chance he created for Ibra. Speaking of Ibra, he did alright first half but second half he couldn't hold the ball and he kept passing it to a Liverpool player when he did try and pass it off to someone, not their best nights for our _"star players"_. Pogba for me really needs to up his game more out of the two though (at least Ibra has turned up in some games although not at his best) he just seems to go invisible in these games even when in his favoured free roaming position. Also, his reaction to getting to a ball when a United and Liverpool player go into a 50/50 challenge and the ball is there to be retrieved and Pogba just walks for a few seconds before running over to it and getting there last... that happened on 2 or 3 occasions! He needs to work on even the basic things in his game.

Rashford was okay at times and did his defensive work well but overall, a quiet night for him, Young was solid I thought but offered little going forward, Fellaini had a very good game and like Herrera was one of our better players and Blind was decent albeit sloppy at times.

Overall, I'm happy with the result as I was expecting worse what with the way Liverpool have been performing so far this season. I hope this gives the players a morale boost after the disappointing result against Stoke.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

fancy burnley to get something against the shite today
could do with spurs dropping points but itll hurt one of my bets!

redmen to have some issues against wba but come on strong and win 3/4-1


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

having a bit of fun









(hopefully)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Today's game is a game we really should win but usually mess up because we can't break the opposition down, and West Brom are the exact team that this scenario could well happen.

I hope Lallana is fit to start and we can press and break them down.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

just win. i'd take a 1-0. just want the win. Hopefully Lallana does start.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

if we dont beat these today its same old liverpool 
lallana has to play i agree, honestly i know can wasnt match fit but i cant see how he can benefit us going forward
too slow and ponderous


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Well that was dreadful.

Bar a twenty minute spell and a ten minute spell in the second half, we just weren't good enough. We looked off the pace, tired and it felt like we've regressed. No idea why we're playing a hideous 4-1-4-1 formation now that Dembele is back considering he is capable of bossing most midfields on his own. I personally wouldn't have started Son up front and I would never have started Lamela which is where Pochettino got it wrong, he then continued to get it wrong by keeping Lamela on and then going ahead and taking off our only two players capable of actually scoring in Alli and Son. Up until today we were matching results on last season and now we're 2 points worse off going by the same fixtures. We definitely miss Kane, just for his movement alone and the capable of scoring out of nothing.

Still unbeaten but I think that's going to be more of a hindrance as it goes on just like it was last season when we went on a long unbeaten run. Three points are more important at the end of the day. That's 2 points from our last 2 league games, AWAY at West Brom and Bournemouth which isn't good enough. Fuck the unbeaten run, I'd have taken a loss at West Brom (which could quite easily have happened) and a win today, that's 1 extra point gained. 

Very hard run in coming up now. Liverpool, Leicester, Leverkusen, Arsenal, West Ham, Monaco and Chelsea all coming up.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

thats points dropped for Tottenham which is fine for us as long as we do our bit now


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

great results for us today, top with a 2 goal win


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunderland remaining win-less in the Premier League. :beckylol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Phew :done

Complete domination to complete chaos just like that

I hope Klopp tore into them at fulltime


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

That last ten minutes :hutz

Excellent going forward once again. The passing, style and cohesion in both goals was so good to watch. We could/should have scored 4/5/6 goals tbh to finish them off, but because we didn't, it left for a rather nervy last few minutes.

Good performance and win tho. We beat a fucking Pulis side :woo


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

again conceding a late goal costs us and moyes making a defensive sub (jones for khazri) has the opposite effect to what he wants (or what you assume he wants anyway). played well by our own poor standards for spells but never really looked like scoring and losing to a west ham team that were poor isn't really ideal at this stage. hard to see any positives with moyes currently. ah well


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Adama yesterday :done*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Saying nothing about Stones.....*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Stones :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Stones scores, and it's not been given :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Stones has always been garbage, yet people kept/keep saying "he's going to turn into a world class CB one day :agree:" just because he can pass the ball and run with it a bit

Edit: Southampton :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Selling Stones for about 50 mil and bringing in Williams for 12 mil really was excellent business. Stones is a total liability, how has he earned all of this hype?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

City were fortunate. They were so open and Southampton shoild have made more of the counter attacks they had. They were wasteful against us too. Gundogan should have gone before the equaliser.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

John "Beckenbauer" Stones.

Future England Captain ladies and gents.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Chelsea on fire atm........


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

well that was fucking dreadful


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreadful.

Chelsea haven't even been good. Smalling and Blind shouldn't be playing next to each other. They've both been terrible and have been caught out time and again. Shaw better come on for Blind.

Pogba and Fellaini are offering nothing. Get Mata or Martial on for one or both of them.

Valencia is our best player. Consistently excellent.

Edit: NVM Shaw not even on the bench. LOL.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

Luiz should have been sent off. 

But that is no excuse for playing like complete shit.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ARE UNITED IN CRISIS!??!?!?!?!?!?!

HAS JOSE BEEN FOUND OUT!?!?!?!?!??!?!!?

IS DE GEA CUT OUT FOR THIS LEAGUE!?!?!?!?!?!?

ENGLISH CENTREBACK MAKING ERROR AFTER ERROR!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Stones looks like Beckenbauer when compared to Smalling at the moment :bosque

Edit: And another one, turned inside out by KANTE :lmao


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Terrible performance. Every singlr one of them. We look like a work in progress team atm but this is the first time that can't br used as an excuse. 

City atm are proof why September predictions are daft. They'll recover but short term form is always just that. Defence is a serious issue for them. Kolarov is done and Stones keeps on making too many errors. Was always going to be like this if the attacking play halted which it has lately. *


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Smalling with partial to massive culpability in all 4 goals :bosque :banderas

100 Million man anonymous in attack and garbage in defense ogba2 :banderas

Ibra going missing in a big game :ibra :banderas

Mourinho getting humiliated by a team he turned to shit last year :jose :banderas

United SEVENTH in the table :silverc :banderas

No ROON on the pitch for the fans to blame :lotsoroon :banderas


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This is utterly humiliating. We have been put in our place by a far superior team, and they aren't finished yet!

At least Rooney won't get the blame for this one.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

fuck off smalling you girly voiced ******

he's always been fucking shite only signed because he bears a slight physical resemblance to Rio Ferdinand, take the fucking cripple, greaseball, dab boy and dutch rent boy aswell

pack of fucking cunts

fucking disgrace to the badge


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Taking it hard up the arse from Chelsea, after spending all that money :mj2 I pray that Chelsea are going to show mercy, please NOT 5!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO
:WOO













































































































:WOO


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

remember when utd fans were so fucking ADAMANT they had the best window ever.

when do those signings arrive?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Mou didn't even have a minute to enjoy his return to the Bridge :mj4

:conte


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:hoganutd:armfold


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Chelsea players determined from the first whistle to piss on Jose's return to The Bridge. One team played with passion, the other didn't!


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

I guess Joel's fantasy team had a good weekend or something :kobe


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:jose


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Well that was fun.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Mourinho as gracious as ever, can't give Chelsea any credit for pissing all over Utd. The man really is a prick!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

smh


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

Daiko said:


> Well that was fun.


:hoganutd


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Suspect a significant portion of the fanbase will turn on him for that ^^^

Deserves it too


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

On the plus side it was a good day for Shaw, Schneiderlin, Mkhi and THE ROON.

Save_us_Jones.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

let's be honest.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I hope thats a real keane quote :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ibrahimovic really not sure what to do now he's not at the side that wins the league by 20+ points, has everything fed on a platter and actually has to rely on turning up instead of fake quotes and 'zlatan facts'


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Vince's Massive Bulge said:


> I hope thats a real keane quote :lmao


It definitely isn't. He's been very vocal in defending Fellaini, I'd agree with him too.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

obby said:


> smh


After a result like that, seeing a smile like that on one of the player's faces, if that was "my" team I'd be seething. Real talk.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

obby said:


> smh


:duck

£200,000 a week this cunt is on. If he aint scoring goals he offers absolutely nothing. He makes Balotelli look like a work horse


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:ibra. Need to get a similar one for Pogba at this rate Laughable performance all around for Man U.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

"Mourinho now officially has made a worse start as United manager than David Moyes. P14 W8 D2 L4 VS David Moyes: P14 W8 D3 L3."

Also complaining about Conte trying to liven up his own fans :bosque


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Mourinho at Conte after the whistle: "do it when you are up 1-0, not when you are 4-0". God what a fucking cunt


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice to see the Chelsea players getting some sweet revenge on Jose for taking the lovely Eva Carneiro out of their lives :armfold


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Says it all when Rojo has your best chance.

Him complaining about Chelsea putting men behind the ball :lmao


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/LeisureLeagues/videos/1250904534955341/

Internet delivers again :beckylol


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Seb said:


> "Mourinho now officially has made a worse start as United manager than David Moyes. P14 W8 D2 L4 VS David Moyes: P14 W8 D3 L3."
> 
> Also complaining about Conte trying to liven up his own fans :bosque



Dont know if the Conte reply is real but:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790250898748506112
Also its kind of funny that after how much some United fans bashed Bravo, DDG screwed up on the 1st goal


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Don't think that comment is real. Conte looked like he didn't know what the hell Mourinho said to him, until the second time he said it and then Mourinho was gone before Conte could say anything.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

team of mercenaries

trying to buy success

soulless club.

all the post 2008 jibes now apply to that shit mob. love it. LOVE IT.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Mourinho really is showing his true colours. Couldn't accept the better team won. Whether he said that to Conte or not, he still come across as a bitter cunt in the post match interviews. Hazard was really up for this, and it showed. He hadn't something to prove to Mourinho, and did just that....The whole Chelsea team played with passion, one team wanted it, the other not so much. 

Hazard being allowed to attack more rather than having to track back whenever the opposition attack :banderas


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

It's amazing. Pogba's played 11 games, has been MOTM in 4 of them and yet he's still been hugely disappointing. 

He was a complete disgrace yesterday. I don't give a shit when players have off-days but he was playing the game like it was a fucking friendly. Just showed no drive or urgency at any point in the game. I still think he's an incredible talent and he will come good but I'd have no problem with Mourinho throwing him on the bench for a while so he can get his head out of his ass.

As for Zlatan you're not going to be able to demand too much running at 35 but his wastefulness can't be excused. From the Leicester game on he's missed about 7 clear cut chances. I'd be more worried if he wasn't getting in the positions but he has to start scoring. 

I do think people are understating the fact that we played 3 games in days whereas Chelsea had 8 days rest. Always thought we'd struggle to match their intensity. Seemed to affect the other clubs who played in Europe this week also, not that it excuses that.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

like i said pre season, it really is a lot of fuss about a man who was sacked from his previous job, utterly humiliated and disgraced.

his refusal to adapt with the times, his faithfulness to the same few until the bitter end, his antics, everything, it's tired and played out. he'll stick with his rigid 4-2-3-1 until he dies.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Mourinho has changed a lot since his first stint at Chelsea. Yeah he was heel back then, but he was likeable, humorous and delivered the results. Nowadays he just comes across as bitter and angry all the time.....I will forever be thankful for what he done at Chelsea all those years ago, but it doesn't change the fact he's a miserable prick now. I used to defend him in the work lunch hour 'debate', but now i just accept that he's a straight up cunt. And yeah, his tactics don't work on the whole. If Utd get top 4 this season i'll be shocked. 

His post match interviews yesterday were laughable and pathetic. His biggest problem is he thinks he's got it right, he's in denial. He needs to change his tactics if he wants to be a success at Utd. Also, he needs to stop being a cunt or he'll loose the locker room at Utd like he did at Chelsea!


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm not defending Mourinho, but let's not forget that United are 6 points from the top of the table. (Not directly quoting him, just stating the facts.) And there are 29 freakin' games left in the season. Never completely write someone like Mou out.

It's absolutely laughable if he said that to Conte tho, no excuses.

Henry was right in the post match, the main underlying problem with United is that they don't have a set group that can go out there and do "it". Just a fixed idea of what is, forget lofty ideals such as philosophy and the like.

Pedro scoring the first one, what a sinking feeling...


----------



## Ashley Whittle (Sep 13, 2016)

Kiz said:


> team of mercenaries
> 
> trying to buy success
> 
> ...


Unquestionably Manchester United are a team of soulless mercenaries... but to think Manchester City aren't exactly the same, or worse, is pure delusion.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

thank god I didn't stay up and watch the game, 4-0 is a disgraceful scoreline. it seems Mourinho is having problems picking the right team. how many times will it take him to realise Fellaini offers nothing to us, we have Carrick on the bench who would be perfect foil to Herrera and Pogba. we also have a bloke by the name of Morgan Schneiderlin who seems to be MIA. Blind is a good player but no way should he be playing over Luke Shaw, a natural LB, at left back. Rashford is better off the bench than starting on the wing, and Lingard is a decent squad option but we have better players who should be starting over him. lots of work to be done and improvement to come, I can only hope :hoganutd


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Ashley Whittle said:


> Unquestionably Manchester United are a team of soulless mercenaries... but to think Manchester City aren't exactly the same, or worse, is pure delusion.


one's top.

one's 7th.

WHO'S WORSE M9


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Renegade™ said:


> thank god I didn't stay up and watch the game, 4-0 is a disgraceful scoreline. *it seems Mourinho is having problems picking the right team*. how many times will it take him to realise Fellaini offers nothing to us, we have Carrick on the bench who would be perfect foil to Herrera and Pogba. we also have a bloke by the name of Morgan Schneiderlin who seems to be MIA. Blind is a good player but no way should he be playing over Luke Shaw, a natural LB, at left back. Rashford is better off the bench than starting on the wing, and Lingard is a decent squad option but we have better players who should be starting over him. lots of work to be done and improvement to come, I can only hope :hoganutd


I repeat, Henry was spot on in the post match.

Plus, I still think they should've spent a decent amount on a premier defender, someone like Thiago Silva, Raphaël Varane, Jérôme Boateng or Leo Bonucci. Not that Bailly is bad, but you get the idea.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hose a not even bothering to take team trainings anymore

just give him his severance now and get a real manager in. have him brexit the country back to povertygal.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

i think united went for the superstar signing in the summer over what they actually needed
simply put for the formation they need a kante, whats the point of buy henrik as well if they have seemingly no intention of playing him


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

It just baffles me that they spend so much money on Pogba for example, then just shoehorn into the team in a mish mash formation that doesn't really benefit the players at their disposal.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Because fergie never had phelan take training fpalm

Try harder wayne.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Saturday was the perfect reminder why i stopped going to home games. 13 hour long day and £250 spent to watch a 0-0 draw. Middlesbrough looked a decent outfit. Strong at the back and very dangerous on the counter. They were unlucky not to leave with all 3 points. We play Spurs and Utd either side of the international break which will give us a much better insight as to how are season will play out. Draw with Spurs and the usually defeat at Old Trafford i predict


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Looking forward to the League Cup game tonight between Tottenham and Liverpool - I think Liverpool have the victory in the bag, sadly. I feel Klopp will play a strong team, he doesn't have Europe to worry about and I think he'll really go for the League Cup this year with his failure to win it last year. I'm excited to see the youngsters play again, really have high hopes for Carter-Vickers and Winks who will both be playing tonight. Also looking forward to seeing N'Koudou hopefully get a star so we can see more of what he is all about.


----------



## Ashley Whittle (Sep 13, 2016)

Kiz said:


> one's top.
> 
> one's 7th.
> 
> WHO'S WORSE M9


Arguably Manchester City are the ones who have come out worse... top of PL this season, semi-final position in CL last season, world players / manager at their disposable - seems they have everything, right? Yet they have zero growth off the pitch and their global reach has come to a screeching hault. Manchester United on the other hand have been in steady decline on the pitch for at least 3 years, yet their growth only continues to rise. Long term, I really do believe it's Man City who have everything to lose.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Woo

Win


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Ashley Whittle said:


> Arguably Manchester City are the ones who have come out worse... top of PL this season, semi-final position in CL last season, world players / manager at their disposable - seems they have everything, right? Yet they have zero growth off the pitch and their global reach has come to a screeching hault. Manchester United on the other hand have been in steady decline on the pitch for at least 3 years, yet their growth only continues to rise. Long term, I really do believe it's Man City who have everything to lose.


Long term City at least seems to have a plan, United not so much at the moment.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ed woodward on wf by the looks of it.

completely wrong too


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

surely we'll see some much needed team changes vs City tonight

if it works or not is another thing however :hoganutd


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Really good win last night, great to see Sturridge get a couple of goals too.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Pogba would be a great Central Defender, says Mourinho

Pogba, the Central Defender

He obviously meant in the sense that Pogba is an all-rounder, but

:brodgers


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Well with Bailly out, there's your chance Jose..........


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Oscar and Willian play - Chelsea struggle to create, take chances and go on to lose. Nothing new.

Edit: And as usual with me, I type that and Willian creates a beauty of a chance for Costa and Costa executes the worst effort of a dink I have seen in a while.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

CITY AND FRAUDIOLA IN FULL BLOWN CRISIS!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

mike dean a richer man after that display. how that isnt a foul by herrera ill never know

kids good, seemingly no injuries, reserves got a decent run out hopefully not to be seen again until the fa cup. meh


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

WILL HE EVER WIN AGAIN


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A win's a win I suppose, even if it is in the jobber cup against a poor City side. Something to help forget about Sunday's humiliation :mj2


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Such a clear foul by Herrera that ZERO City players claimed one. Zero. Clear foul. Naaaaat.

No Quadruple. Non mas quatro trophyio. 

Despite Maffeo looking like a spastic trying to spell Matthew, he looked good. Same with Garcia. Otamendi had a dreadful 2nd half. ZERO shots on target from PLOP Guardiola. Defended like lions. Tigers. Bears. Werewolves.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

didnt protest cos we're nice guys who has a clear plan to give jose a win. its why no one protested when carrick tripped garcia in the box. and cos we'd miss


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Has Guardiola ever gone 6 games without a win in any of his previous managerial jobs?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Has Guardiola ever gone 6 games without a win in any of his previous managerial jobs?


Nope first time ever, he's gone 6 without a win.



*PEPOUT*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

CONFIRMED MONG:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/791396217280495616


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

poor Davey Moyes, he's aged like 20 years on his face since he joined Utd and this awful start with Sunderland wouldn't be helping

hopefully this game shows Mourinho that Fellaini doesn't need to be played ever again, and Carrick/Herrera/Pogba is the midfield trio to roll with, Schneiderlin to spell Carrick as he can't play every game


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Kiz said:


> didnt protest cos we're nice guys who has a clear plan to give jose a win. its why no one protested when carrick tripped garcia in the box. and cos we'd miss


*Rashford didn't protest when he was ROBBED of a penalty too. 

Game means nothing outside of confidence levels. *


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Davey Moyst probably should've just retired after Man Utd binned him and used that big ol' severance package to live out the rest of his days in the sun


----------



## $id (Jan 20, 2006)

United fan here...completely drunk.didnt see match yesterday, w00000t we won!!!!

i have no idea what happened in the match,didnt see it..but yay we won!!!
question is for city fans

what is your take on guardiola....whats ur take on current form and what is ur expectation for the season ( as I feel we are the worst of the top4 atleast so am inquisitive as to where u see urselves)


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Renegade™;63467154 said:


> poor Davey Moyes, he's aged like 20 years on his face since he joined Utd and this awful start with Sunderland wouldn't be helping
> 
> hopefully this game shows Mourinho that Fellaini doesn't need to be played ever again, and Carrick/Herrera/Pogba is the midfield trio to roll with, Schneiderlin to spell Carrick as he can't play every game


I wouldn't put much stock into a 1-0 home win against City's reserve team/kids tbh.

The trio to roll with, as it has always been, is Bastian/Pogba/Herrera :brodgers


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/791565185697849344
GOOD GUY BASTIAN has even been banished from the squad photo :lmao


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

well he isn't part of the squad so that's expected.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Seb said:


> I wouldn't put much stock into a 1-0 home win against City's reserve team/kids tbh.
> 
> The trio to roll with, as it has always been, is *Bastian*/Pogba/Herrera :brodgers
> 
> ...


who? :fergie


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

benteke bound to score tomorrow i expect, now gayle ain't there against us.......


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sanchez just scored for Arsenal. 1-0.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

No mkhi again :mj2


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunderland. :lol :beckylol :nikkilol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Vince's Massive Bulge said:


> No mkhi again :mj2


I know 

Also, am I the only one starting to get tired of Rashford?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Herrera sent off. We're down to 10 men, and probably going to draw 0-0.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

After ten games at #mufc

Van Gaal - 20 points :vangaal

Moyes - 17 points :moyes4

Mourinho - 15 points :jose

ique2










ique2

1 Win in 6 PL games and now 8th in the table. Already 8 points behind Fraudiola.

Dropping THE ROON not making a difference.

ique2


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

United are currently on 8th place and if Chelsea screw up and Southampton win would end on 9th, they played a good game but you need to finish those chances, way too wasteful, last year LVG dropped a lot of points to lesser teams but somehow he did well on important matches, now you never know who will take points from United.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mourinho gonna need to find more ways to kiss the Unted fans asses by the look of things. Need to keep them sweet and on his side.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

kimino said:


> United are currently on 8th place and if Chelsea screw up and Southampton win would end on 9th, they played a good game but you need to finish those chances, way too wasteful, last year LVG dropped a lot of points to lesser teams but somehow he did well on important matches, now you never know who will take points from United.


LvG didn't do a great job, but when you consider the shithouse squad he had, he also didn't get to throw tons of money at players like Ibra Pogba Mkhi and Bailly. Also developed Martial a lot (ZERO CREDIT) and brought through academy players like Fosu Mensah and Rashford. He also didn't alienate the most experienced player in the squad and then play Fellaini every game in his position :bosque

Remember when all the United fans here were spaffing themselves over Bailly after about two games. Villarreal look even better defensively without him ique2


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Why must you hate United, Seb? We never did anything to you


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Create a league of Liverpool and 19 Crystal Palaces and we get relegated. Guaranteed


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

:lol im sorry but i just read this :lmao "Liverpool have scored two goals from three corners. We failed to score a single goal from nineteen corners" 

Great game so far Liverpool vs Palace


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LVG didn't spend money? Didn't he spend more money in his first season than Mourinho has so far this season?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Dunno what he recouped in total tho TBH.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Erik. said:


> LVG didn't spend money? Didn't he spend more money in his first season than Mourinho has so far this season?


He didn't break the transfer record or be lucky enough to have a world class striker available on a free transfer who was also unwanted by the best teams.

He got 3 world class players in one window, LVG got 1 in his entire reign.



Vader said:


> Why must you hate United, Seb? We never did anything to you


Mourinho.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Seb you're really testing the bond of our friendship this season :hoganutd

Incredible how we didn't win. 4 baffling points dropped at home now. Performance was good but again it was everything but the goals. No luck whatsoever with the calls. Herrera a tad unlucky as he slipped but it's just not your day when all 3 50/50 calls don't go your way. Both were penalties imo. Second was just like the one Watford were given against us on Martial. Nice consistency. Pogba was brilliant today but nobody will mention it. If you look at stats we're worse off than under Van Gaal and if you hate Jose you can make that argument with quite some conviction but the eye test is a different matter. We're playing much better and these dropped points at home aren't because of 5/10 performances and a lack of talent in the team. *


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Seb said:


> LvG didn't do a great job, but when you consider the shithouse squad he had, he also didn't get to throw tons of money at players like Ibra Pogba Mkhi and Bailly. Also developed Martial a lot (ZERO CREDIT) and brought through academy players like Fosu Mensah and Rashford. He also didn't alienate the most experienced player in the squad and then play Fellaini every game in his position :bosque
> 
> Remember when all the United fans here were spaffing themselves over Bailly after about two games. Villarreal look even better defensively without him ique2


LvG wasn't the ideal guy to handle United, but in retrospect his reign wasn't that bad at all—at the very least, not as bad as it was made out to be. It was just such a coma inducing style of football.

I already knew Ibra looking godlike in the Premier League was gonna be an uphill task for him in comparison to Ligue 1, but never expected him to struggle this much for form. He's hit a big rough patch and seems to have lost the "eye of the tiger" which is, ironically, the very thing he was brought in for.

If Chelsea lose to Southampton, United will be 9th on the table...9th...yikes...:jose


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice 4-2 win for Liverpool at Palace.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Should have won by a larger margin but nice 3 points for Liverpool


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

We are slipping further and further behind the top teams, I genuinely can't see anything higher than a 6th placed finish for us. The amount of chances it takes for us to actually score a goal is ridiculous. It's also very annoying that average goalkeepers turn into gods whenever they are playing against us


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Missed the second half as i had to go out.

:fuckyeah

So glad we didn't concede again and got a further goal. Another excellent win, our defence is still an obvious issue, esp crosses and set pieces, but we are really nailing it going forward and winning the games that we have struggled in, in the past.

Happy days 

Plus, Benteke didn't score :klopp2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Heaton is far far far from an average keeper and today wasn't a one off for him. He's very good. The situation we're in is getting blown out of proportion too. 8 points behind the top 3 and only 5 behind Spurs in 5th isn't that much, especially at the end of October. Get the 6 points from 2 home games we should have won by 5 or 6 and we're 1 point behind Spurs. Obviously ifs and buts mean nothing and work both ways but it's not a 8 points behind and let's face it we should really be further behind if we weren't so blessed. It's 8 points behind and with some luck at all in a handful of games already it'd be half that. Like I said before, I'd be worried if the performances were constantly bad and we couldn't create good chances on a regular basis. 

Forgot to mention earlier, JUSTICE FOR GIROUD. *


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm not too fussed about our defense

Today's game doesn't count because it was against Palace and there are higher forces of fuckery at work when we play them

In most other games, I think we've looked really comfortable at the back. I'd rather they fall asleep for one moment in the game and concede, than be chaotic throughout the game and give teams heaps of chances/goals. Scenario #1 is much easier to overcome in time


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

seabs said:


> *Heaton is far far far from an average keeper and today wasn't a one off for him. He's very good. The situation we're in is getting blown out of proportion too. 8 points behind the top 3 and only 5 behind Spurs in 5th isn't that much, especially at the end of October. Get the 6 points from 2 home games we should have won by 5 or 6 and we're 1 point behind Spurs. Obviously ifs and buts mean nothing and work both ways but it's not a 8 points behind and let's face it we should really be further behind if we weren't so blessed. It's 8 points behind and with some luck at all in a handful of games already it'd be half that. Like I said before, I'd be worried if the performances were constantly bad and we couldn't create good chances on a regular basis.
> 
> Forgot to mention earlier, JUSTICE FOR GIROUD. *


Its all about perspective, but finishing chances do seem to be a problem to worry about, first against Stoke and today against Burnley, also Herrera red card wont help as he has been one of the best players for United this season


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

seabs said:


> *Seb you're really testing the bond of our friendship this season :hoganutd*


Our friendship dates back to the Above You Thread and Mourinho's first Chelsea stint, so i'm sure you can tolerate me sticking the boot in until Jose is sacked again enguin

You're right though, the gap for United is only 8 points.





















From the relegation zone :brodgers


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Joel said:


> Mourinho gonna need to find more ways to kiss the Unted fans asses by the look of things. Need to keep them sweet and on his side.


Can only see more Utd fans turning on him now. His style of play will never suit Utd in any case. I did think he'd be doing better there, with his defensive/boring style, and the fans would accept the fact they're getting results, but they're not!

I think Utd will stick with him this season, no matter what, but he needs to change tactics fast. 

Also, it seems players (like at Chelsea) just don't like playing for the man. Maybe that has something to do with him being a massive cunt during his 2nd stint in England, with Chelsea and Utd.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Heaton was fucking magnificent today tho, that save :enzo

Herrera was unlucky tho with that second yellow card.

Jose tho :heyman6

Flanno roud


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

United will definitely go on a winning streak and Seb will look like a fool.


I can't wait


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

LMAO, how we didn't win that game I'll never know :hoganutd

pressure on Jose already. if he reverts back to Fellaini with Herrera suspended, I'm done


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I know most of you guys don't like xG, but:










a 2.9 plot (I've seen ranging from 2.7 to 3) from 37 shots is an expected conversion of less than 10% and that is without taking into account keeper heroics. Now xG is an accumulated score meaning if you spam enough low percentage shots you will accumulate a reasonable xG (one of the big flaws of using only xG to track chance creation; the other being non-shooting chances), but each shot in its own vacuum still has a much higher chance of not going in.

I stand by my assessments that utd need to choose better shot locations. I did watch the game so I'm not discounting the good chances they had but over 90 mins and over the course of the season, I think more calculated shooting can only help.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Goku what are your thoughts on Liverpool?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

King Kenny said:


> Goku what are your thoughts on Liverpool?


From my vantage, Pool are the best team in the prem so far this season. Agreed with DA that a few defensive calamities in games is much easier to work out than consistent smaller lapses.

Most predictors have City slightly ahead of Pool but I don't get that. On the other hand, Klopp's tactics are working so effectively because of the tactical naivete of a lot of PL managers. I don't know when it will catch up, but Klopp does tend to struggle when a long running system gets disrupted. A team that can genuinely bypass the counter press semi-regularly can do damage.

I had major doubts about the midfield before the season, but playing without a proper CF has given Pool a lot of bodies to counter-press.


----------



## $id (Jan 20, 2006)

Saw the game yesterday(united ofcourse) damn what the hell is going on...zlatan needs to finish his chances

EVen top 4 is looking tough


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Goku said:


> I know most of you guys don't like xG, but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually do like the xG stat. It's something I first discovered in a slightly different form about three years ago when looking for evidence to back up an argument about how 'save percentage ratios' and 'most saves made stats' were useless on face value. Obviously you're looking at it from a different perspective, while the link you provided not so long ago provides a far greater wealth of information than what I managed to find. Good stuff.

I do agree with your general point about United, while assuming you're not suggesting they didn't win because of the type of chances they created (just that less total overall chances with a higher quality of historical conversion rate would most likely have ensured they won in spite of great keeping and poor finishing).

Where I think context needs to be added is that Burnley have shown a major lack of ambition while playing with incredible defensive discipline in games against most of the traditional 'top sides' this season. They have been the only team to effectively nullify Klopp's gegenpress (a game where Liverpool had a lot of pointless long pot shots against a stubborn compact defence and were picked off by Burnley's high quality counter attacking chance which secured the win), while they were incredibly unfortunate to lose to a late Arsenal goal when there looked to be a handball in the build up. 

To create a greater volume of high quality chances is easier said than done against opposition with that mindset when you're attacking them with a largely one dimensional or relatively (in terms of top sides) workmanlike team. It's like trying to polish off a cheap overcooked steak with a plastic butterknife during your lunch break, only for said knife to break (Herrera red card and Ibra's finishing) before attempting to finish the job with a wooden mallet (Fellaini and Rooney). Most of that steak is going in the bin and you had better hope you've got enough change for the vending machine, although in United's case they've got none, because they've spunked it all on a few fancy meals booked at the end of the week (Pogba being a long term investment rather than what they needed right now) so will have to go hungry for the rest of the day, or rather this season.

What would help United is to add more players with great dribbling/agility/pace abilities to the starting XI in order to work in tight spaces in zone 14 and the wide areas surrounding it (not touch line tight but where a full back stands for most parked buses, pulling the full backs away from the centre backs in a system like that is of great importance because they act like pseudo centre backs). United only had one player of that calibre starting yesterday in Rashford (I would add Pogba but I see him more as a power runner who can destroy space, much like prime Yaya). He's not that good that he can take apart a rigid defence by himself, so needs help from someone like Martial, who has been bang out of form, or Mkihtaryan who has seemingly died. RIP Mkihtaryan. United generally lack enough options with pace and agility in their squad and are far too reliant on a couple of kids who will dip in and out form, when they need 3/4 consistent performers at all times to pull teams apart.

I've held the belief for a long time now that when a team combines 3/4 attacking players with these attributes of a high standard all together in good form then it's almost impossible to defend against. MSN is the obvious example of that, although to a level which I doubt any team will match in the near future. This actually neatly leads me into:



Goku said:


> From my vantage, Pool are the best team in the prem so far this season. Agreed with DA that a few defensive calamities in games is much easier to work out than consistent smaller lapses.
> 
> Most predictors have City slightly ahead of Pool but I don't get that. On the other hand, Klopp's tactics are working so effectively because of the tactical naivete of a lot of PL managers. I don't know when it will catch up, but Klopp does tend to struggle when a long running system gets disrupted. A team that can genuinely bypass the counter press semi-regularly can do damage.
> 
> I had major doubts about the midfield before the season, but playing without a proper CF has given Pool a lot of bodies to counter-press.


Which is a great post and I actually mostly agree with (I believe what City have achieved with a harder schedule and greater overhaul of their system in a shorter time frame is more impressive, but that's not the most important point to look at anyway). I made a post a few weeks ago about how Liverpool were the ones to look out for because of their easy schedule and group of 'solo artists' (my poncey way of saying fast agile dribblers), as opposed to Spurs with their heavy workload and lack of individual brilliance, instead having a clockwork system (three draws since then sort of prove my point a bit about them struggling to put more regular teams away regularly enough, unlike City, although Kane's return should help). 

If Liverpool can keep Coutinho, Mane, Firmino and Lallana fit, while using Sturridge (doesn't fit the system as well) and Wijnaldum (not as good as the others but a good back up and now we know why Klopp bought him because he will need rotation with this system) effectively then they will be in the hunt. They have enough solo artists to create a space inside deep compact rigid defences that should lead to a high creation of 'great chances' (a large part of why Leicester won the league last season by affording Vardy these chances, why Atletico won La Liga in 2014 for the same reason with Costa. Both combining great defending to different degrees). That should mean results like the one vs Burnley become rarer, as even when the lesser teams cause set piece issues and counter the gegenpress due to a lack of pressure to play cute short passing football they will most likely be out-scored, as we saw yesterday. Again there are shadows of 13/14, as I suggested in the aforementioned Liverpool/Spurs comparison from a few weeks ago. Rodgers conceded greater possession for a quicker transitional game via a hard press combined with SSS + Coutinho providing the solo artistry that nearly took them to the prem title. If Liverpool add the BIG GAME KLOPP factor and can put it all together consistently over the whole season then they should be taken seriously.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't even know anymore. The last two home hames have just been total fuckery.

It's actually refreshing to see some good fast attacking football, it's far more like the Ferguson sides but the finishing...No words. Zlatan does a lot of good and has been unlucky with some ridiculous goalkeeping both yesterday and against Stoke, but the sitters he keeps missing are inexcusable. He could do with a rest. 

The subs from Mourinho were poor. Mata should have stayed on. Other than that there's not a lot more he can do. The setup was fine, the chances were there. The players have to take responsibilty.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Didn't watch the game, just watched a compilation of Heaton's performance though, probably one great save in the whole video off a Zlatan scissor kick, although there were several players on the line so who know's if it would've gone in anyway.

Couple of good saves when Mata hit it straight at him from a cutback pass, and Zlatan's 1v1 that was shit finishing and basically went straight at him.

Rest of the saves were standard and would have been mistakes/clangers had they gone in. Did United have a lot of great chances when they missed the target completely, or is his performance being blown out of proportion? It's all very well having shitloads of attempts but if the vast majority are speculative or hit and hope efforts then that probably explains why they couldn't score.

Edit: Andre's overcooked steak analogy is spot on btw :bosque


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

No the chances were legitimately good. You must have missed the save from Lingard's header which was great.

By my count there were 6 clear cut chances where we should have scored. 3 for Ibra and Mata, Lingard, Rooney. On top of that you have us hitting the post, hitting the bar and the penalty claims which I wasn't really sure about.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Don't remember a Lingard header being in the video, must have been omitted.

Looks like it was also a case of Man Utd shitting the bed then if they also hit the post, and the bar, as well as the Zlatan 1v1 and the Mata fuck up.

Heaton obviously had a good game, but looks like a lot of it was poor finishing as well. The risk is there with Zlatan having just come from spending years in a joke of a league and being at the very end of his career, can't expect him to do the business every week anymore. Not sure if that was worth 'casting aside' a long term, in form (last season) prospect like Martial for.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> Don't remember a Lingard header being in the video, must have been omitted.
> 
> Looks like it was also a case of Man Utd shitting the bed then if they also hit the post, and the bar, as well as the Zlatan 1v1 and the Mata fuck up.
> 
> Heaton obviously had a good game, but looks like a lot of it was poor finishing as well. The risk is there with Zlatan having just come from spending years in a joke of a league and being at the very end of his career, can't expect him to do the business every week anymore. Not sure if that was worth 'casting aside' a long term, in form (last season) prospect like Martial for.


Martial was injured. Pretty sure he would have started had he been fit.

Oh we totally shit the bed. I wouldn't be concerned at all if not for the fact that it's two home games in a row. Honestly think I'd have to go back to Newcastle at home in 11/12 to think of any games where we've created so much and not won. When we dropped points in these games under Van Gaal and Moyes, it was almost always dire football.

Ibra played pretty well. The one on one and chance at the end were brutal but he was involved in most of our best football. The volley was very unlucky, it's a great effort. There's no guarantee that Rashford/Martial/Rooney would be getting those chances. The latter certainly hasn't when given the chance. I think he should be rested for a week or so but I'd back him to turn it around.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Talking about Martial over the course of the season, he had his shirt number taken away which definitely had an effect on him, has been usurped as the 'main man' in attack for an ego player in the twilight of his career, gets less of the ball, and looks devoid of form and the confidence that helped him flourish last season. I think a braver manager would've shown more confidence in him from the off and not even gone for Ibra, who is a very short term option. We'll have too see how it pans out though as it's too early to judge definitively.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

If the number stuff genuinely bothered him then it's more of a poor reflection on Martial than anything else. It's not like he was given 49 or some shit. If he genuinely wasn't informed about it then yeah, the club should have done more. He's still playing the same position and getting opportunities. I think his woman issues have been a bigger factor than anything else.

He's picked it up a little recently to be fair. The injury came at a bad time.

The bigger concern is Mkhitaryan. Not sure what it happening there.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Seb said:


> Don't remember a Lingard header being in the video, must have been omitted.
> 
> Looks like it was also a case of Man Utd shitting the bed then if they also hit the post, and the bar, as well as the Zlatan 1v1 and the Mata fuck up.
> 
> Heaton obviously had a good game, but looks like a lot of it was poor finishing as well. The risk is there with Zlatan having just come from spending years in a joke of a league and being at the very end of his career, can't expect him to do the business every week anymore. Not sure if that was worth 'casting aside' a long term, in form (last season) prospect like Martial for.





Seb said:


> Talking about Martial over the course of the season, he had his shirt number taken away which definitely had an effect on him, has been usurped as the 'main man' in attack for an ego player in the twilight of his career, gets less of the ball, and looks devoid of form and the confidence that helped him flourish last season. I think a braver manager would've shown more confidence in him from the off and not even gone for Ibra, who is a very short term option. We'll have too see how it pans out though as it's too early to judge definitively.


*I think Jose sees him as a winger first striker second. He's had injuries so that's obviously affected his playing time. Ibra's played basically every minute of every game bar one or two so far so I expect him to be rested more and Martial and Rashford given more games up top as the season goes on. I'm not really sure what his best position is personally but the status quo for strikers is to get forced out wide rather than being a #2 CF. Especially in England. 

His drop in form isn't a recent thing under Jose. He didn't finish the season great under Van Gaal and was terrible at the Euro's. We needed Ibra as a short term option. Or someone as a ready now option. You could argue Rashford is ready now but that's one hell of a gamble with the pressure's of the Utd job and the funds available and expected to be spent. Martial isn't ready atm to be the main goal threat for a side seeking at least a top 4 finish in a competitive league. And honestly I'm not sure if he will get to that point for us. It's obviously too early to make bold statements like that but Rashford is a much brighter prospect for the same role. 4-2-3-1 won't help either of them though because is restricts them from coming inside and playing as another striker. Rashford's barely seen the centre of the pitch this season. More of a 4-3-3 like Barca play with the wing backs providing attacking width would suit them two a lot better but I don't see Jose switching to that. I think we have players, we just need to figure out how best to accommodate the best of them which can't really be expected to happen overnight. If it hasn't by Xmas then we have a different slant on that conversation but until we just wait and see while the knee jerk reaction fans continue to make comments that will make them look stupid in a few months time.

Watching MotD and I think Adama earned another ADAMA for this week. Also that Bolasie/Lukaku connection again :frankie*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Hazard is starting to look like the real deal again.

Credit to Conte though for giving him less defensive responsibilities. He's also making Moses look like a proper player by gifting him a flank to himself, while Luiz seems far less susceptible to making howlers in this set up. Great tactician, especially given the mess he took over and Chelsea's shortcomings in terms of player recruitment.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Conte :tucky

No favourites. No shoehorning. Just analyses his players and tries to put together a system that will bring out the best of them. It just happens to be a system he is very familiar with. Hazard loving football again and producing. Costa while not deadily (he should be on 12 or so goals, not 8) is getting many chances and is hungry to succeed again. Pedro while still wasteful, looks like he has a position in the team now. Matic looks like he is returning to pre Burnley 2015 Matic. David Luiz looks like a defender - WTF. Moses... who even is this guy and where has he been?

Still early days, but the turn around since 2 hammerings (the Liverpool game may have ended 1-2, but they were head and shoulders better than us) has been so promising, it is hard not to get a tiny bit excited. If he is backed properly in the summer (winter windows are never really the time to build squads due to who is available - nothing but a quick fix window) to recruit better players to fit this system then God knows how good we could be.

In the mean time, I'm very happy with Conte for showing the desire to change things when the initial gameplan is not working.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I went to Old Trafford on Saturday and Utds overall performance was very good (other than finishing)

I dont know how it come across on MOTD as i stopped watching that crap years ago (due to the fact they can make one sided demolition actually look like a close game) but Utd bossed the game and can count themselves very unlucky. I thought both yellows were harsh on Herrera. The first 20 minutes of the second half was like watching Fergies Utd. Attack after attack with Burnley defending for dear life (which they did very well btw). It was honestly like the Alamo. Very quick tempo and constant pressure from Utd. It was only a matter of time until they scored and then Herrera got sent. The red didnt really change the game as Utd continued to attack but they seemed a bit more defensively conscious. If they play like that in most games this season they wont be far off

I have seen Burnley and Middlesbrough in the last 2 week and both have a good shout of staying up. Middlesbrough had much more of a attacking threat and obvious quality through Ramirez but both teams seemed to have the fundamentals correct. Organised, Hard working and good team spirit. Everything that Sunderland do not appear to have. Sunderland and Hull looked doomed to me and any one from about 6 or 7 other teams could end up going down


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

we're hella boned. the overall consensus that i got on saturday wasn't even that much of anger, just resignation. which is really worrying considering it's OCTOBER but moyes' negativity seems to have seeped in already. there's none of the fight or belief on or off the pitch that we ended the season with and the saddest thing is in less than six months we went from a team with potential to a team with almost no positives. defoe keeps on scoring which is kind of remarkable, watmores running is somewhat useful but very one dimensional and you think ndong might be an ok footballer if he didnt have to play in a midfield three with pienaar and rodwell (33 games starting in the league and still no win. can't wait for him to reach a full seasons worth) but a combination of injuries, poor defending and not playing to our strengths has us sleepwalking to relegation. if we lose to bournemouth and hull in our next two then surely even a four year contract and the payoff from it won't be enough to keep moyes in a job. but idk, at this point im not even bothered which in itself is quite worrying.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Bastian Schweinsteiger was pictured training with the first team squad earlier. Could he be making a return to the first team afterall?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

GOOD GUY BASTIAN BACK IN THE FOLD :dance


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Complete bottlejob from Mourinho :lmao

#BASTIBACK



Shepard said:


> surely even a four year contract and the payoff from it won't be enough to keep moyes in a job.


Moyes comes off back to back appalling managerial spells, into a four year contract :done Even reputable managers rarely last that long at mid-lower table clubs :hogansun


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

He's probably trying to get the attention of potential suitors in January.

It's an absolute shame that Mourinho sees it this way, I don't get it. (Whatever his way of seeing this is.) 

Schweinsteiger is an absolute legend, it's very upsetting to see that his stint at United has come to this.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

> Sunderland manager David Moyes says he spends the night after a defeat in a darkened room, according to The Guardian.
> 
> The Black Cats are languishing at the bottom of the Premier League with two points to their name after ten games.
> 
> ...


How Moyesy spends his Saturday nights :cmj2

How Big Sam spends his Saturday nights 






:gameon


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

^that's hardly inspiring. it's part of his own problem, he just carries this aura of negativity whereas with sam he's got that arrogance that at least made you think he was 100% confident in his own abilities to get us out of trouble. whilst the words of what they say aren't actually that different when you look at them it's the manner in which they say it which makes all the difference. Sam always seems confident, Moyes rarely does.



Seb said:


> Moyes comes off back to back appalling managerial spells, into a four year contract :done Even reputable managers rarely last that long at mid-lower table clubs :hogansun


it's like, i get the reasoning. i dont even think hiring moyes at the time was the wrong decision (obviously you can see with hindsight it definitely was, but he fit the mould with the whole everton thing which would ideally be how it would have played out for us and it's not like we had a wealth of other available out of work managers to hire) but cmon, we only gave sam a two year deal and his reputation for this thing was much greater. it's sunderland, how often do things go to plan? just assuming things will work out never goes that way for us

even now there's no obvious replacement (assuming sam won't return as long as short is here. and it's not like we'll get magically taken over before christmas). i would have taken pulis in a heartbeat back when it looked like west brom fans were about to mutiny but that's obviously worked itself out. after that you're left with taking a punt on a championship manager like gary rowett or looking abroad but i doubt there's many foreign coaches who'd want to come into this as a first job. Look at Garde for Villa last year


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

jose's treatment of Schweinsteiger is sad and a fucking shambles from the outside TBH, and i have no idea what the issue is with Mkhitaryan.

jose being jose.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

what a guy Mourinho is, allowing Bastian back into the team now that he's decided to get off the golf course and get fit. Be lovely for you chimps to pipe down about him now.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Shepard said:


> it's like, i get the reasoning. i dont even think hiring moyes at the time was the wrong decision (obviously you can see with hindsight it definitely was, but he fit the mould with the whole everton thing which would ideally be how it would have played out for us and it's not like we had a wealth of other available out of work managers to hire) but cmon, we only gave sam a two year deal and his reputation for this thing was much greater. it's sunderland, how often do things go to plan? just assuming things will work out never goes that way for us
> 
> even now there's no obvious replacement (assuming sam won't return as long as short is here. and it's not like we'll get magically taken over before christmas). i would have taken pulis in a heartbeat back when it looked like west brom fans were about to mutiny but that's obviously worked itself out. after that you're left with taking a punt on a championship manager like gary rowett or looking abroad but i doubt there's many foreign coaches who'd want to come into this as a first job. Look at Garde for Villa last year


Would rather get a lesser known manager on an upward spiral than a manager who has been utter shite at his last 2 jobs. Just a horribly negative appointment, McClaren at Newcastle last year was exactly the same.

Tying down Moyes for that long given his recent track record and the volatility of management at that level (bottom half of the prem and Real Madrid are probably 1 and 2 in world football in this regard) is absolute madness. He should've been sacked at the weekend, can't see Sunderland having any hope if he isn't gone in the next few weeks.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Seb said:


> Would rather get a lesser known manager on an upward spiral than a manager who has been utter shite at his last 2 jobs. Just a horribly negative appointment, McClaren at Newcastle last year was exactly the same.
> 
> Tying down Moyes for that long given his recent track record and the volatility of management at that level (bottom half of the prem and Real Madrid are probably 1 and 2 in world football in this regard) is absolute madness. He should've been sacked at the weekend, can't see Sunderland having any hope if he isn't gone in the next few weeks.


the McClaren parallels are pretty apparent, even to the degree of we probably won't sack him until it's too late. The only argument for Moyes when we hired him was we're more "his level" than utd or managing abroad for the first time. But it's clear that he's just not a very good manager in the modern game and the last two jobs he had before us should have really shown it. But there'll still be some papers who call for him to be given time when really all we have to cling to is blind hope if he does stay cause it's not like there's been any signs of progress in the ten games we've played under him. Agreed that he should have gone at the weekend, if we can't win one of our next two games and especially if we lose to hull at home I can see the fans turning and essentially making the decision hard to avoid for the board. But those are two games we also need to actually win rather than use as final nails in his coffin. Fun fun fun


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

bony wakes up and gets two against his old club i see


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

https://twitter.com/15suhayb/status/792090353352470528

--

Never change Woolwich fans. Sorry, no idea how to embed.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

The Batman said:


> bony wakes up and gets two against his old club i see


DON'T FORGET THE TWO ASSISTS BY WEE JOE ALLEN :mark:



Erik. said:


> https://twitter.com/15suhayb/status/792090353352470528
> 
> --
> 
> Never change Woolwich fans. Sorry, no idea how to embed.


That 'fan' needs to be on watch. "Where's Podolski"? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

King Kenny said:


> That 'fan' needs to be on watch. "Where's Podolski"? :lmao :lmao :lmao


Hes not Finnish, Hes only 28 

:ha


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Ings tore his ACL after coming on as a sub against Spurs in the league cup and is now out for months

The Football Gods are cruel


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Have you seen his woman tho, I'd tear my ACL for that


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

ings out for the rest of the season, different knee too to the one that he did his cruciate on

:jose

gutted for him , get well soon, lad


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

It's really hard not to feel sorry for Danny Ings, fella has had no luck since joining Liverpool. :vincecry


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pep ONCE AGAIN getting things done.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

City :lmao


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

DE ROOOOOOOOOOOOON:mark:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i'd tell clichy to jump in a fire but he'd fuck up and miss.

dominant again, waste chances, defensive fuck up. the usual. same against everton and southampton. inexcusable to be dropping these games. mentality still a way off.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

hero today x

e -

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/794962885193662468
bantz


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

In a league of outstanding talents and the gathering of the best managers in the world, it seems Chelsea is the new "flavor" of the month, great 1st half, no matter who is leading, who is not, this year premier league has been entertaining so far


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Chelsea look great.

Some crazy reports coming out about United and what's going on behind the scenes. Our dressing room is a fucking disgrace if even half of it is true.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Irish Jet said:


> Chelsea look great.
> 
> Some crazy reports coming out about United and what's going on behind the scenes. Our dressing room is a fucking disgrace if even half of it is true.


A browse through twitter and google suggest there are no reports out currently. But if the rumours of Mourinho wanting to kick 8+ players out, there will always be an element of revolt from the players.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

if you're talking about the article on redcafe then yeah if its true its embarassing management from ed and the rest of the board.


Chelsea are incredible. Credit to Conte for turning it round.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/794977803372470272


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I hope to God none of you are believing that shite.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I believe everything that I read on Twitter.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:clap to every player involved in that this evening.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Vader said:


> I hope to God none of you are believing that shite.


4 wins last season currently 4 wins this season with united, Conte 8 wins.

There a lot of great stuff right now everywhere :lol


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I didn't mean you.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Vader said:


> I didn't mean you.


My bad then, dont know anymore who has been better this season KDB or Hazard, Pedro had such a quality game, Conte 3-4-3 proving people wrong, Kante being great part of that formation working this well.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Chelsea look great.
> 
> Some crazy reports coming out about United and what's going on behind the scenes. Our dressing room is a fucking disgrace if even half of it is true.


Elaborate?

He lost the dressing room at Madrid and Chelsea so wouldn't be too surprised if that's what you're referring too, albeit nowhere near this soon.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Chelsea's turnaround instantly from going 3 at the back has been remarkable. I was saying the other week that they haven't really played against a team that's really turned up against them yet but the more it happens the less of a coincidence it becomes. Still would like to see how they cope in a tighter game against a better performing opposition. Had great luck on the injury front so far this season. As have Liverpool. An injury or two to their key players and they could see a big drop off. Look at Spurs. Also shows how massive having a consistent XI to put out is. It's easy to say that Jose has no idea what his best team is yet but he's never had a full squad to choose from. The run with injuries can't be down to just bad luck at this stage though. 

City looked real lethargic today. Almost as if they turned up with the mentality of 3 points already won. Lacked the energy in attack that they had at the start of the season and I get I sound like a broken record but they always look like conceding. Clichy/Kolarov/Stones are all weak links and Bravo isn't the same Bravo for Chile and Barca who was exceptional. *


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

hazard was on another planet today, phenomenal performance.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah that's right Ronald, no need to have interest in signing Hart when you've got Stekelenburg.

:bosque

That Costa first touch in the build up for the fifth goal :banderas 

Seems I hopped on the Conte is doing a great job band wagon JUST before everyone else :armfold


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> Elaborate?
> 
> He lost the dressing room at Madrid and Chelsea so wouldn't be too surprised if that's what you're referring too, albeit nowhere near this soon.


I can only post off my phone but apparently it's going back to Moyes.

Basically there's quite a few clique's in the dressing room and the players have been happy to let the manager/Rooney to take the criticism. Moyes was never respected and Van Gaal was despised, which we sort of already knew. Rooney is very popular but it's largely down to how much scrutiny he takes upon himself, letting the others get away with whatever.

Apparently Mourinho dropped Schweinsteiger to appease the squad (where he wasn't popular and was seen as an LVG lackey) and he's brought him back in as a power play. I wouldn't be shocked to see him involved sooner or later. Basically the players seem to think they're running the show.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Moyes; "You don't get anything from winning one game"

Well apart from your first 3 points of the season, which are quite important tbh. Thought he'd at least say that and that they can now try and build on this.

Even though Bournemouth should have had the game won long before the final whistle.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Moyes also gets a Saturday night with the lights on, so he has definitely undersold the importance of that win.

GOAL A GAME FM LEGEND BIG VIC though. RIP Bulk.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

the report has basically been the same stuff that's been going around all season about a clearout of 8 players and it's the same names over and over - Darmian, Rojo, Jones, Schweinstiger, Schneiderlin, Young, Memphis, Mata

the only guy that should be leaving right away is Fellaini. I mean we should be paying teams to take him, what an absolute trash excuse for a footballer

of course, if he did sell all of those guys we would be far worse off as we would have no squad depth and an injury would cripple us

what a performance by Chelsea, Conte is starting to work wonders with that squad, what a turn around he's done with them


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

so everton were exposed yesterday for what they are.a bang average side who failed to recruit properly in the summer

too many passengers, coleman and jags being carried atm shadows of their former selves 
barkley is like a average joe cole said it for years, the idea that this kid is the future of English football is misplaced and frankly embarrassing


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Watford today then. They can be dangerous on their day, they are still inconsistent in their week to week performances so it's unsure which Watford will turn up, but they have good players on the counter, but we should be winning this game tbh.

We've shown in recent weeks by us winning the games we should be winning by now, like against Swansea and Hull. Hopefully we can break them down and a clean sheet would be a bonus too.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

SUPER SUNDAY


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> I can only post off my phone but apparently it's going back to Moyes.
> 
> Basically there's quite a few clique's in the dressing room and the players have been happy to let the manager/Rooney to take the criticism. Moyes was never respected and Van Gaal was despised, which we sort of already knew. Rooney is very popular but it's largely down to how much scrutiny he takes upon himself, letting the others get away with whatever.
> 
> Apparently Mourinho dropped Schweinsteiger to appease the squad (where he wasn't popular and was seen as an LVG lackey) and he's brought him back in as a power play. I wouldn't be shocked to see him involved sooner or later. Basically the players seem to think they're running the show.


What a great captain THE ROON is, selflessly taking the scrutiny away from his under-performing teammates :theroon

What's funny about the above if true is that it wouldn't even apply to the only players in the squad who've had enough of a career to deserve an ego - Ibra and Pogba (both new players), Rooney (supposedly taking all the blame) and Schweinsteiger (apparently alienated to appease others). 

It's not like when at Chelsea the likes of Terry, Lampard, Drogba and Cech were (allegedly) controlling the dressing room - all 4 of them would make an all time Chelsea XI. Are players like Fellaini, Chris Smalling and Ashley Young seriously trying to run the show at Man Utd? :lmao


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/794885498284240896
lel.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Draw was probably a fair result. We played well in patches but never really got going. Kos is always liable for a brainfart moment. Our attacking threat died with the introduction of Ramsey, Chamberlain and Giroud which does not surprise me in the slightest. All three are not good enough at the top level. The Ox is terrible tbh. We go to Old Trafford next which will end up with our usual piss poor performance and predictable surrender. Easy 3 ponts for Jose that. Bet he cant wait


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Pogba :mark:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ZLATAN :mark:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:banderas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

3-0. Zlatan scores again :banderas


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm not really surprised to see that the top two teams in the league are two teams that don't have European football. It should make for an entertaining season that's for sure.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

That was fun.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp2

Another excellent win today. First half esp we were scintillating once again, we could have easily been 6 goals up by half time TBH. Disappointed we couldn't keep a clean sheet tho, 5 players just stood off and let Janmaat score, but can't moan too much about a 6-1 win lol.

We are top of the league, say we are top of the league!!!!!

:klopp2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

We are good :banderas


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Top of the league boys! We played really well, but I have to say, gotta feel for Danny, played the game of his life, could have easily got 3 or 4 goals but he was unlucky!

Still no clean sheet but who cares if you score 6?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Sgt. Jurgen's Solo Arts Club Band 

:banderas


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Leicester fpalm
At least please trying to show us last season wasn't ultimate fluke of all time


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Leicester should be the favorite in the Championship next year, right???

(that joke should be old by now, but every week it finds new life)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Pummy said:


> Leicester fpalm
> At least please trying to show us last season wasn't ultimate fluke of all time


It wasn't a fluke. You fluke cup wins, not 38 game leagues. They were better than everyone last year, due to everyone else being trash. A few of the teams have looked to have sorted their lives out and Leicester are saving their best performances for the Champions League, so there is a drop off for them.

But calling an 81 point season and finishing a whole 10pts ahead of your next competitor a fluke is daft.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Swansea were awful but that was much better today. Ibra was brilliant, shame he's out for the Arsenal game after finally hitting some form. Pogba was great too, think we'll be reliant on those two for a while to win us games while the team gets settled. Interesting Mourinho went for an experienced team and was critical of those not involved (namely Smalling and Shaw). Get the feeling he's putting the players on notice. Rooney was very good today as well, no problem with him playing on merit now he's shown to be droppable.

The Arsenal game is huge. If we can win we have a great chance to go on a run.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Dembele was incredible today. I think that's 30 games unbeaten whenever he starts, not lost a game Dembele has started since losing to Man Utd at Old Trafford on the opening day of last season and even then he played right wing. Need to start turning these draws into wins though, could have quite easily had three points today but draw was the fair result overall. Two big games coming up in West Ham and Chelsea. Considering their form, we really should be putting away West Ham at home, big gameweek that week too with the four teams above us all away from home. Positives being that we're still unbeaten, still only conceded 1 goal from open play, Alderweireld should be back for West Ham and we have Harry Kane back. 

Roll on the international break.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

International break :bean


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

What were the Swansea fans chanting during the game? Get out of our club? Do they hate the owners already?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Green Light said:


> What were the Swansea fans chanting during the game? Get out of our club? Do they hate the owners already?


You greedy bastards, get out of our club.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Phil Jones, what a WARRIOR 8*D

good win, Swansea are trash however. bigger tests to come. hope the Shaw stuff eases off, I get Mourinho is annoyed at him not feeling up to playing but he is coming back off a broken leg so you could understand his nerves slightly more you'd reckon


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

He seems to be angry at Smalling too @Renegade™


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Where all the Utd posts at today???

Good performance even if we did slow to a halt in the second half. Good starts are the constant difference maker for us. 

I really hope that people are reading too much into Jose's comments and he isn't actually dissapointed in players not playing when hurt. Because that would be ridicolous and the worrying part is how much I can believe it. *


Green Light said:


> What were the Swansea fans chanting during the game? Get out of our club? Do they hate the owners already?


*They're not happy that they were never consulted about the manager change even though the supporter's trust own a share of the club. *


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Ridicolous.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Even Flow said:


> He seems to be angry at Smalling too @Renegade™


yeah seems like it. tbf Smalling looked great under LVG but I've never been fully convinced, if he could manage to stay fit again I think Jones is the better CB, both are capable of their brain farts I guess. we can only hope he can continue to play :sk

THE RISE OF THE ROON against Arsenal then :fergie


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Can't help but escape the feeling that United might look back with remorse if they get rid of Memphis (a few years down the line).

It's good for him though. He either has to leave or has to be loaned out, I'd prefer the latter—but the former is more likely to happen. Can't really see him staying in the Prem either.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

He's been dogshit


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It's best for both parties for him to part ways now. Maybe if he makes a step down somewhere getting regular playing time against weaker oppositions he gets his groove back and then good for him but that's clearly not about to happen here now with the competition ahead of him. I don't think he's a total write off as a player though. The talent is obviously there and it was on show for the first month before Van Gaal went to town on him and clearly rocked his mojo. Which is a big knock on him as well but if he gets that back there's a great player in there. I just hope that Martial gets off the same road that Depay went down. *


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

stories seem to be it's a loan with Memphis. could do him a world of good, and if he performs maybe he returns and can contribute next season


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

smalling

:heyman6


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Renegade™ said:


> stories seem to be it's a loan with Memphis. could do him a world of good, and if he performs maybe he returns and can contribute next season


needs to get out the prem imo a loan to everton wont help him 

should go back to holland or to italy


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

BigDaveBatista said:


> needs to get out the prem imo a loan to everton wont help him
> 
> should go back to holland or to italy


If United are keen on keeping him, a loan to another prem club would be the best option for obvious reasons. He's been a big flop so far.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Mesut Özil to #MUFC?

...heh...? :lmao



































...:rvp2


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Wenger ain't selling no player to mourinho :bosque


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

He's playing mind games imho. (Or at least, trying to)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

if lallana is injured 

:fuckthis


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

@The Batman

hopefully just precaution


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

seriously, fuck international breaks

Prem is back this weekend :mark:

time for Jose to once again troll and roll Wenger


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

no internationals until March I think :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:fuckyeah

We can get on with the real football now then.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Utd are going to get found out on Saturday. :bramble


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

The prospect of Arsenal tearing us to shreds is troubling indeed.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

should be able to keep the momentum going this weekend 
saints are a decent side but the front 3 will have gaps to exploit 
hope united actually perform for once and take 2 points away from arsenal 
teke can tear stones a new one as well if hes on song


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/799213335627595780
:klopp2


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Calling it now, Liverpool to win the league.

Not a knee-jerk kind of comment either, I think they have a legit chance of finally grabbing that elusive Prem title.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ Get out.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Three seasons ago I made a lengthy post about negative United fans. It was based on needless comments made before every United game, purely based on the team chosen as though they're any better than actual managers - which still fucking happens!!!! - and I thought that'd be the lowest opinion I'd have on supporters of the same club as myself.

I have now witnessed a United fan predicting Liverpool to win the league. In November. Keep such blasphemy to yourself. It's especially knee-jerk. It's November. It's knee-jerk to have your fucking Christmas tree up already, nevermind crowning League champions 6 months early. Nevermind them being perennial bottlers with an entire defence full of spastics and two goalkeepers that couldn't catch a ball in a tea-bagging competition.

Burn every United possession that you have. Delete any reference that you may have supported them. Put your New Balance outfit on and pretend you're well hard. You are now Scouse. Embrace the fact that you'll always be laughed at. This is your new life now.

Current United Fans - Vader. Seabs. Irish Jet. Foreshadowed. The Monster. Renegade. Mr. Jay-LK

Former United Fans - Kiz. Mr. Jay-LK


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

^ 
wow i think united being a sad, pathetic shadow of what they once were is getting to someone


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I think someone isn't aware of the tongue in cheek aspect of my posts. It's 4 years since we were last relevant in the league. I could ask a child how they felt seeing United win the title, for your lot you'd have to ask your dad.

Settle down Big Dave.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

fair enough and your right about that i haven't seen one sadly


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Joel said:


> ^ Get out.


Nah. But yeah, in retrospect...that is kind of a reactive comment. I'm not taking it back, but then again....I predicted Arsenal to win the title last season and we all know how that turned out :side:



Vader said:


> Three seasons ago I made a lengthy post about negative United fans. It was based on needless comments made before every United game, purely based on the team chosen as though they're any better than actual managers - which still fucking happens!!!! - and I thought that'd be the lowest opinion I'd have on supporters of the same club as myself.
> 
> I have now witnessed a United fan predicting Liverpool to win the league. In November. Keep such blasphemy to yourself. It's especially knee-jerk. It's November. It's knee-jerk to have your fucking Christmas tree up already, nevermind crowning League champions 6 months early. Nevermind them being perennial bottlers with an entire defence full of spastics and two goalkeepers that couldn't catch a ball in a tea-bagging competition.
> 
> ...


Nah, United fan since 1998 (and till I die), negative nancy or not. Still have the copy of _FIFA 99_ which got me into the game.

Kiz was a fan of #MUFC ? News to me. And then he switched to supporting City, of all teams? Wow, lost for words, don't really know what to say atm. How was he not burned at the stake?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Coutinho could be out tomorrow, along with Lallana

:jose


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

klopp will make the necessary changes for that, big losses but hopefully we can get the win. it's my birthday tomorrow too...so yeah.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

King Kenny said:


> klopp will make the necessary changes for that, big losses but hopefully we can get the win. it's my birthday tomorrow too...so yeah.


Hope you have a great day then and let's hope for a win

:fingerscrossed


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i'm already drunk. prepared already :lol

it's our year


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:bjpenn 

That's the way to do it 

I do fucking hope we can keep this going, I started supporting the reds around 1994 and it'd be nice to celebrate a title win sometime tbh.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

my first two names were named after liverpool legends. it'd be nice to see us win the premier league, as it's the only thing i haven't seen them win. i'm trying not to get ahead of myself but the way klopp is as a manager and a person and the way we're playing football at this moment, i can't help it, exciting times!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Nah. But yeah, in retrospect...that is kind of a reactive comment. I'm not taking it back, but then again....I predicted Arsenal to win the title last season and we all know how that turned out :side:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because im a slippery fucker.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Us winning the league would be fucking great but doubt we will. Our defence is too weak. Top 4 though is looking realistic


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

changing football teams is never respectable imo, rather speak to a manc that actually loves his club than a rent boy or a plastic city fan 
@King Kenny happy birthday for tomorrow son we'll bring those 3 points home dont you worry


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Rent boys:lenny


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yeah. Chelsea and Man City had *zero* fans before the money came...


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Joel said:


> Yeah. Chelsea and Man City had *zero* fans before the money came...


did i say that? if you actually read up that thread youd see a city fan who used to support united, thus, a plastic city fan


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

So if it's just about him why did you bring up "the rent boys"?


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Because fuck the rent boys hahaha


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Coutinho passed fit

:klopp2

Lallana us out so Wijnaldum will likely take his place. I know we are in supreme form and Southampton are having an inconsistent season thus far, but away from home, it's going to be a tricky game still and we have to make sure of no complacency at key times tbh.

But we've shown this season we are more mentally strong at times and gave won games we should be winning, so fingers crossed today of a good result.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not takin morality lessons from a punk who took his username from a known womaniser :armfold


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

money grabbing sell out as your picture which reflects your attitude to the beautiful game


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I remember when all Kiz could write about was how much he loved Ryan Giggs and wanted to chant in the Stratford end. Ooohhh I member.

Gave it all up for some dirty oil money. What a sell out :armfold


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah i member


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

What the fuck ? :lmao


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

GIROUD'S FAULT

United can't even beat an abysmal Arsenal :bosque


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Gutted

Controlled the game and bottled it at the end

Feels like a loss to a dreadful arsenal side


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:giroud


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Fuck this shit.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Absolutely deflating that after United dominated the game against an Arsenal team that were woeful second half. This was the match where we needed the 3 points to keep up with top 4 and yet again at home, after dominating a game, United let themselves down by dropping more points. First Stoke, then Burnley and now Arsenal. We need to be winning these matches to keep up with top 4 but now it's going to be further and further away. Mourinho also needs to stop going ultra defensive as soon as we get the goal or for the final 5-10 minutes. Why the team feels the need to sit deep and let the other team play and then Mourinho brings on a defensive sub for one of our attackers is mind-boggling. His subs need to be called out as it's so negative.

I feel totally dejected after that especially as that was probably one of our best performances if not our best performance of the season so far. The first half was okay from both teams, United edged it with 2 good chances but second half it was all us. Mata, Herrera, Rashford, Carrick, Pogba, Valencia all putting in solid performances and Mata scoring the deserved goal after applying all the pressure to Arsenal who couldn't create anything all of that half. Mata really is having an impressive season so far and he deserved the goal, he's deadly when he gets in them positions. Even Jones and Rojo did well but it feels like an absolute sucker punch to drop 2 points at home again. Just a sickening feeling and Arsenal really didn't deserve anything after their awful performance second half. Jammy bastards!

I know a lot of United fans will now say that is top 4 out of the question. Well, we're in November, still plenty of time to go so I'm not giving up hope yet but this needs to be sorted especially the home results. United really need to go on a run but that isn't happening yet. Mourinho also needs to discard the defensive rubbish as after the goal we did look like we could score a second but then he suddenly decided to change it (and we sat too deep) which made no sense.

Marriner can also fuck off also, awful refereeing performance.

Fuck football pisses me off sometimes.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

i feel united should have had a penalty there i must say


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Winks about to layeth the smack down on West Ham. Can't wait.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well guess who's not comin back to yoonited any time soon :armfold


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Turns out Michael Antonio has layethed the smack down on us. Could've waited.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

That janssen lad is class


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Janssen is bollocks. As is Zaza.

If either score before this finishes, I stand by my statement :armfold


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Kane loves a London derby.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Spurs were so much more direct and willing to use the flanks when Dembele and Janssen went off. West Ham set up deep and compact, so found it easy to mop up the ponderous Spurs play through the middle which was directed through Dembele's dribbling as a guide to both Spurs centre forwards, but West Ham didn't really press which forced Dembele to take on more passing responsibility and as shown he's limited in that regard. Eriksen was very poor in the first half which didn't help either. West Ham should have also done more damage on the counter attack in these situations, but Zaza is shite and ruined a few break aways. 

Poch rung the changes and West Ham couldn't deal with the direct wide play though as it allowed Spurs to find gaps and fire in difficult deliveries, which dragged the scrambling West Ham defence around. 

Spurs hadn't won their previous 7 games. The last time they won was the last time Dembele didn't play. They took him off tonight after a poor performance and went on to win. I find that interesting. Just goes to show you can do what you want with statistics.

The game was obviously won by Poch taking off Dembele and Janssen, bringing on Son and involving the full backs far more often, but a big assist goes to Bilic for taking off Payet for a more defensive option, forcing West Ham deeper and giving Walker (and later Trippier, another class Poch sub showing great reading of the game) more license to attack. Payet's replacement Nordveit also gave away the winning penalty.

Called out Janssen as a potential flop early on in the season and nothing has changed my mind so far. He's strong and charges round like a bull in a china shop, but the technical finesse and intelligent movement is really lacking.

Promising debut from Winks. I'm waiting for Spurs fans to upgrade him to Ballon'dor candidate status by the end of the month.

Can't say I'm shocked that Spurs look more likely to score now that Kane is back. He is the real difference maker in that team.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Great performance. Drop points. Again. Turning into a piss take and a half now. 3 straight home games now where we should have (and to an extent deserved) had 9 points but end up with 3. Get the 9 we more than earned and we're in the top 4 at the end of the weekend and no more than 3 off the top. If you just base opinions based off results then we're no better than under Van Gaal but the annoying part is that we're playing much much better football but still getting Van Gaal results. 6 behind Arsenal and 8 or 9 off top isn't a disaster though. If we were playing like a team who has only won 5 of 12 then there should be concern but we're playing like a much better team than that. Top 4 is still a very realistic finish but we have to finish games off. Not getting these 70-30 decisions going our way doesn't help either. If you buy into them evening themselves Utd haters are in for some fun later in the season. 

Shaw not being in the squad at all is very worrying. Mata and Herrera are playing themselves into being very important players. Hopefully Carrick gets more games because we do look better with him in there. It's more we need a Carrick type player in the midfield and not 2 of Pogba/Fellaini/Herrera. I'd have Blind over Carrick. Martial is doing well to get away with minimal slack for his performances because he's been dreadful. 

Promising yet frustrating. *


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Thought we were the better team but we still lack that end product. It's amazing how much we miss Alderweireld. He's so calm in defence and his ability to go from defence to attack with one of his passes is often underappreciated. It was NO surprise that with him out we have struggled to score goals and win games. Dier has done well but he isn't a centre half and when Alderweireld is back (hopefully next week), we won't see Dier back there again. Despite Wanyama being one of the signings of the season, I still think him and Dembele simply don't work well together, no where near as effective as Dier/Dembele of last season anyway. Probably Dembele's worst performance of the season today, but I will put that down to us playing a plainly baffling 4-2-2-2 formation in the first half when no one seemed to know what they were doing. No doubt a coincidence that we beat City and now West Ham whilst he wasn't on the pitch, he's still one of, if not our best footballer and I think that's now what? 31 games in a row that we haven't lost when he starts (dating back to August 2015).

Thought Eriksen was absolutely garbage AGAIN as he has been all season. Guy needs dropping as he's quite simply a waste of a shirt at the moment. Lamela can't come back soon enough because when he is that is Eriksen on the bench for the foreseeable future. Still confident Janssen will come good, he's 22, younger than the likes of Batshauyi, Drogba when he came to this league etc. and he has all the tools. He is under a great coach in Pochettino and will learn from a great striker in Kane, as long as he keeps working hard and putting defenders under pressure, he'll earn himself time with the fans. Thought the penalty decision for West Ham was extremely soft considering we had two penalty decisions turned down on Kane when both were clearer.

Fair play to Son too. Don't think he actually made one successful pass when he came on but somehow his ball found its way to Kane for the equaliser and then he was taken down for the penalty a few moments later. Still unbeaten in the league, last minute winner will give the team a MASSIVE confidence boost after finding the last 8 games frustrating, big game against Monaco coming up midweek to try and save our Champions League hopes and then we return to Stamford Bridge, without Rose though sadly so Vertonghen at left back it looks like.

Happy for Winks too. Confident performance, always looking up and showing what that he's already an upgrade on Tom Carroll who is somehow still at the club.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

^^^ like I said, just goes to show what you can do with stats. The point is Spurs can manage just fine without him, as I've said before.

Imagine what Spurs could have done with the money they spent on Sissoko and Janssen. Christ.



seabs said:


> *Great performance. Drop points. Again. Turning into a piss take and a half now. 3 straight home games now where we should have (and to an extent deserved) had 9 points but end up with 3. Get the 9 we more than earned and we're in the top 4 at the end of the weekend and no more than 3 off the top. If you just base opinions based off results then we're no better than under Van Gaal but the annoying part is that we're playing much much better football but still getting Van Gaal results. 6 behind Arsenal and 8 or 9 off top isn't a disaster though. If we were playing like a team who has only won 5 of 12 then there should be concern but we're playing like a much better team than that. Top 4 is still a very realistic finish but we have to finish games off. Not getting these 70-30 decisions going our way doesn't help either. If you buy into them evening themselves Utd haters are in for some fun later in the season.
> 
> Shaw not being in the squad at all is very worrying. Mata and Herrera are playing themselves into being very important players. Hopefully Carrick gets more games because we do look better with him in there. It's more we need a Carrick type player in the midfield and not 2 of Pogba/Fellaini/Herrera. I'd have Blind over Carrick. Martial is doing well to get away with minimal slack for his performances because he's been dreadful.
> 
> Promising yet frustrating. *


Agree with pretty much all of that and the standard of football is obviously much better. Mata is very underrated on here btw. Looks twice the player now that Rooney isn't stinking it out in the space he wants to be, thus forcing him wide where his lack of pace and agility is exposed.

However, I thought United defending so deep at the end of the game really helped gift Arsenal a point. We all know Giroud isn't going to be bursting past centre backs onto through balls, but that he thrives on strong deliveries into the box. Rashford was basically in the left back position for the Arsenal goal and it allowed Ox to put in a class cross. Force him deeper with a tighter marker and he doesn't have the ability to do the same thing. I'm not going to claim it was Jose's fault because sometimes teams lose tactical discipline in tense situations, or run out of gas (I've talked about United's poor running stats before so it could be this), but it wasn't the right scenario for United to be in. I really wouldn't have fancied Arsenal to pass or dribble their way through a United midfield on the form that they showed today anyway.

Also improving xG would help :evil


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/799984533663846400
Arsenal with fuck all chances, but gifted the best one in the game due to the aforementioned perfect storm.

Post in fitbabox more please :hoganutd


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Where are Spurs finding all these talented young Harrys :redknapp


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Andre said:


> ^^^ like I said, just goes to show what you can do with stats. The point is Spurs can manage just fine without him, as I've said before.
> 
> Imagine what Spurs could have done with the money they spent on Sissoko and Janssen. Christ.


In the last 12 months, we've played about 11 or 12 games without Dembele and won 3 of them games. 

27.3% win percentage.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Erik. said:


> In the last 12 months, we've played about 11 or 12 games without Dembele and won 3 of them games.


Right that's lovely but I'm talking about what they can do this season. I believe with the options Spurs have now they can manage just fine without him, which I made a big deal about after the City win. He's a very good player and was incredibly important last season (there's a stat about him and Kane starting together too, which puts both in a wonderful light), but now I believe Spurs can rotate and have different options that they can use. If you want to bypass an aggressive high press then Dembele is your man. On days like today he's not so effective and different options can improve the team. 

You're also massively missing the point about "you can do what you want with stats". I've seen loads of stats thrown around in here arguing how crucial Dembele is to the team. I've shown another that suggests Spurs can cope without him. Doesn't mean either is right or wrong. Lies, damned lies, and statistics.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Andre said:


> Right that's lovely but I'm talking about what they can do this season. I believe with the options Spurs have now they can manage just fine without him, which I made a big deal about after the City win. He's a very good player and was incredibly important last season (there's a stat about him and Kane starting together too, which puts both in a wonderful light), but now I believe Spurs can rotate and have different options that they can use. If you want to bypass an aggressive high press then Dembele is your man. On days like today he's not so effective and different options can improve the team.
> 
> You're also massively missing the point about "you can do what you want with stats". I've seen loads of stats thrown around in here arguing how crucial Dembele is to the team. I've shown another that suggests Spurs can cope without him. Doesn't mean either is right or wrong. Lies, damned lies, and statistics.


I think we're much better suited now to cope WITHOUT Dembele and that's down to the signing of Wanyama. Dembele is CRUCIAL to how we play when we are at our best but it's all about having other plans, other options and that's a sign of a good team and a good coach. It's like at times when we'll play Ben Davies at left back instead of Rose in certain games. 

He absolutely BOSSED Arsenal two weeks ago. I mean, you've suggested that we won today when he was off the pitch and beat City without him, we also beat City without Kane. I agree with you on statistics, anyone can paint a picture with stats and it's not something I'd want to do. I tend to watch Tottenham every week and I know how important Dembele is by watching us play. 

Anyway, I have Norwich on my antepost bet, what are your thoughts on their promotion hopes? Is this a blip in form?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800082655840796672
:bird


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Erik. said:


> I think we're much better suited now to cope WITHOUT Dembele and that's down to the signing of Wanyama. Dembele is CRUCIAL to how we play when we are at our best but it's all about having other plans, other options and that's a sign of a good team and a good coach. It's like at times when we'll play Ben Davies at left back instead of Rose in certain games.
> 
> He absolutely BOSSED Arsenal two weeks ago. I mean, you've suggested that we won today when he was off the pitch and beat City without him, we also beat City without Kane. I agree with you on statistics, anyone can paint a picture with stats and it's not something I'd want to do. I tend to watch Tottenham every week and I know how important Dembele is by watching us play.
> 
> Anyway, I have Norwich on my antepost bet, what are your thoughts on their promotion hopes? Is this a blip in form?


Wanyama has surprised me because he seemed more of a rash liability at times when playing for Saints. He also seems to be much better on the ball than I would have given him credit for before, possibly because he's given more responsibility now. At £11M or whatever he's looking like a bargain. Fully agree with you there.

Yeah Dembele was class against Arsenal and really it was the type of scenario he thrives on. Players trying to get touch tight to him in deeper positions, allowing him to shrug them off and go on mazy runs (I feel he needs to make more runs into the box in these situations and affect games with more crucial passes/goals, he can obviously do it). I wouldn't take anything away from his last season either because he finally showed what a great player he can be on a consistent basis in a different role. What I massively disagree with is the notion that Spurs absolutely rely on him now, for reasons I've already stated. I believe that argument can be made for Kane this season (Son might disagree) for obvious reasons, but not Dembele.

I'll post my thoughts on Norwich in the other thread.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Jansenn is a textbook example of a player who needs to play in a slower league and gets completely found out in a faster paced league like this one. Constantly a couple of seconds off the pace with his decision making and first touch. He's a real grafter though so at least he's got that going for him. I don't see him improving his technical ability to the point it needs to get to in this league but he'll probably stay at Spurs for a good while as long as Poch is there because of his work ethic. If nothing else he's a good option to come off the bench when you're winning with 20 minutes left. *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Even though he plays for a rival, I felt happy seeing Yaya score. Looked like it meant a lot to him and the players all rushed to him, so you can see he is loved there. He's had so many big moments in the league and I would say he is not far off from Premier League legendary status. I always thought it was kind of harsh what happened to him, because let's face it, it wasn't him who said the stuff about Pep.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Defoe should still be a spurs player


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Vince's Massive Bulge said:


> Defoe should still be a spurs player


Was saying this in the chat box earlier. Would be a fantastic B option for Spurs, with his pace, guile and goalscoring ability.

Ridiculous that he's playing for Sunderland, they're so lucky to have him. Managing to swap him for Dozy too :bosque

GOAL A GAME BIG VIC though. I would like to think that he has been possessed by Bulk's ghost.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Looks like signing Victor Anichebe might become a shrewd bit of business from :moyes2.



Rockhead said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800082655840796672


Da fuck


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

THE RESURRECTION OF MOYES IS UPON US :CENA


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Absolutely piss poor today as expected, Only the fact that Utd were not much better stopped us getting a proper tonking. No doubt Ozil will be the scapegoat again but honestly how the fuck does Aaron Ramsey get away with it. The guy is fucking terrible. When he plays in centre mid its bad enough but to drop Iwobi and play him on the left of the front 3 is criminal. Xhaka on the bench again is also baffling. We were there for the taking big time today and other than Mata and Martial in the first half Cech didnt really have a save to make. Utd created fuckall tbh. Mustafi was class and won nearly everything in the air, gunna turn out to be a great signing he is. I have come away from O.T over the years seeing us get hammered .6-1, 8-2 but i dont recall us ever being as poor as we was today, on that basis i am delighted with a point


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

don't get the hype Arsenal fans over Iwobi 

another unfortunate result, played well enough to win but didn't kill the game off and it costs us. a draw vs Arsenal is never a bad result but when they play that poorly, you have to put them away

hope Luke Shaw bounces back soon, little worrying so far this season


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> don't get the hype Arsenal fans over Iwobi


i guess it's like the utd fans hype over rashford


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Goku said:


> i guess it's like the utd fans hype over rashford


LMAO pls

Rashford has been and is better than Iwobi

:quite


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

rashford cost you 3 points lel


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Renegade™ said:


> don't get the hype Arsenal fans over Iwobi


Iwobi is quick, skill full, can beat a man and causes problems with direct runs

Ramsey loses possession constantly slows the play down offers very little and is one of the slowest footballers in the history of the game

If you was a RB who would you rather face? Its a no brainer. well to anyone but Wenger anyway


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

That Firmino miss :hutz

Thought I'd be a tricky game beforehand and it turned out that way. We were better second half and created more chances, with Coutinho really coming into the game, but we could have done enough for a win but Saints defended well and a point is the best we got.

Van Dijk was lucky tho.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Luiz :done Headed everything in sight today. £32m for him in this system may end up being really good business, on the basis that Napoli wanted like £60m for Koulibaly and Milan rejected around £45m for Romagnoli.

Thank you football Gods for sending Conte to us :mj2


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

As good as Conte's system is, there really is no depth for it in the squad in key areas like centre back and centre midfield. I'm sceptical of how far they can go with a title challenge if the board don't invest as much as they should.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

they only have to play once a week basically from here on out, except for the fa cup. their players are back in form and chelsea either seem to be riddled with injury or get none at all.

it's no surprise the best 3 managers in england are the top 3. coaches who adapt and evolve with their players and how a game is going.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Big Vic nearly averaging a GOAL A GAME. If this doesn't bring bulk back from the dead nothing will

Didn't think we were stellar on saturday but we definitely looked more solid. Denayer had a very good game screening the back four and unless we dont want to risk osheas lack of pace against liverpools hyperactive front 3 i'd imagine he'll stay there for the next game. Shame Djilibodji got a stupid red but not overly surprising. He was the better of the two centre backs for the second game running though. Tries too much to lunge in front of his forward to win the ball and making a tackle like he did already on a yellow was only going to go one way. Pickford continues to be very good and his distribution is a lot better with Vic in the side. Vic playing out wide-ish usually means he's challenging for balls against full backs too and he'll win those all day. I imagine his hot streak will fizzle out eventually but Defoe's seems like it's never-ending. Seven goals already playing for our shite is remarkable. With Cattermole out for four months (FUCK) and oshea no longer a regular at least we have someone who seems to relish playing for us and sets an example for the rest. Watmore continues to quietly rack up assists too and has been fairly effective recently, for all he looks continuously awkward whenever he's in possession. Chances are a trip to Anfield will result in a loss but Leicester and Swansea being the two games after that represents a chance to actually continue building. At least we seem to be close to touching distance which is a lot better than the despair of a month ago

:moyes2


----------



## kurt04111 (Aug 23, 2015)

Liverpool will win the league


----------



## FTorres9 (Oct 15, 2015)

Contrary to my name and pic i support United im just a big mark for Torres

I can only see Chelsea City or Liverpool winning, although that's an obvious statement tbf. Im a anyone but City person, They just dont seem like a real big club. Chelsea have been brilliant recently but i think they may need another striker incase Costa gets injured or lacks form


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

FTorres9 said:


> Contrary to my name and pic i support United im just a big mark for Torres
> 
> I can only see Chelsea City or Liverpool winning, although that's an obvious statement tbf. Im a anyone but City person, They just dont seem like a real big club. Chelsea have been brilliant recently but i think they may need another striker incase Costa gets injured or lacks form


The system can work with Batshuayi instead of Costa. Michy hasn't looked bad from the time he's had. I don't disagree that Costa's playing well, but I'd say it be a much bigger issue if Luiz, Kante, Matic, Hazard or Alonso were to get injured.


----------



## FTorres9 (Oct 15, 2015)

Rugrat said:


> The system can work with Batshuayi instead of Costa. Michy hasn't looked bad from the time he's had. I don't disagree that Costa's playing well, but I'd say it be a much bigger issue if Luiz, Kante, Matic, Hazard or Alonso were to get injured.


I forgot all about that guy, How's he doing ? does he even play ?

Chelsea also aren't in Europe either are they so that benefits them, I understand why some people think Liverpool will burn out 3/4 of the way through the season and i'm just not sold on City just yet so Chelsea are favs for me but having said that the favorite has changed several times already this season. I'm glad the race is close though and everyone is playing well unlike the last few seasons where it was expected 4/5 teams could win it but they *Chelsea, liverpool, man u* would flop terribly

Who is it you support ?


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

FTorres9 said:


> I forgot all about that guy, How's he doing ? does he even play ?


He rarely gets more than 20 minutes from the bench, but I think he's a good player.



> Chelsea also aren't in Europe either are they so that benefits them, I understand why some people think Liverpool will burn out 3/4 of the way through the season and i'm just not sold on City just yet so Chelsea are favs for me but having said that the favorite has changed several times already this season. I'm glad the race is close though and everyone is playing well unlike the last few seasons where it was expected 4/5 teams could win it but they *Chelsea, liverpool, man u* would flop terribly


It's difficult to really say there is an out and out favourite at this point in time with four points separating the top five with no more than a couple of points between places. I back Man City, personally.

How come you're not sold on Citeh? I think all the sides at the top have weaknesses in the side, but Man City have the best squad and best manager imo.



> Who is it you support ?


Hull unfortunately


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

vinny out for a number of weeks with a knee injury. just pull the fucking pin already. 35 injuries since moving in 2008, and most of them have been in the last few seasons. rn kolarov is 3rd choice cb, and with the way we play, it's inconceivable that stones and otamendi can make it to the end of the season playing 90 mins every game. we seem to have screwed up with denayer which is stupid cos he's a very naturally gifted player so either we find a way to get him back from sunderland (unlikely) or we need to go and get another cb in jan.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Kiz said:


> vinny out for a number of weeks with a knee injury. just pull the fucking pin already. 35 injuries since moving in 2008, and most of them have been in the last few seasons. rn kolarov is 3rd choice cb, and with the way we play, it's inconceivable that stones and otamendi can make it to the end of the season playing 90 mins every game. we seem to have screwed up with denayer which is stupid cos he's a very naturally gifted player so either we find a way to get him back from sunderland (unlikely) or we need to go and get another cb in jan.


sadly you'll probably go in for Laporte again


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Stevie G is retiring,

Goodnight sweet prince:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

he was no Paul Scholes anyway :fergie


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the memories Stevie. I'll always remember STEVIE SLIPS, Crystanbul and Liverpool getting battered 6-1 by the mighty Stoke in your last game :bosque


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

About three years too late the shit me me me cunt.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

It's a shame Gerrard decided to join LA Galaxy last season, he should've retired a one club player since they're rare nowadays.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Gerrard 

roud

Take a bow, son. Legend. 

Thanks for some great memories. Hope to see him in a coaching and/or management role soon.

Y.N.W.A


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Hardly any of my childhood players are still active. Go fuck yourself father time. :mj2


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Lampard was better than Gerrard. (Don't mention others like Scholes, Vieira, Keane. Just them two)

Discuss.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

No argument there. :lenny5


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Agreed

The media and ex pundits will put gerrard above him cus he ran around lots and would shoot from 30 yards out and was captain for the scouse but lampard was a better footballer.

Scored more, was a more intelligent player, adapted his game and actually performed in an england shirt (euro 2004)


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rooney was better too.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Blackbeard said:


> Hardly any of my childhood players are still active. Go fuck yourself father time. :mj2


van Nistelrooy was my favorite player as a kid.

van Nistelrooy, Scholes, Giggs, Beckham—>Ronaldo, Ferdinand, Gary/Phil Neville, Solskjær, Roy Keane, Schmeichel/Van Der Sar...feels like it was yesterday.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Rival fans never being able to mention Gerrard without needing to bring up Lampard or Scholes :banderas

:mj4 at Lampard being a better footballer than Gerrard. Better scorer - yes. Gerrard was far more versatile and won POTY in two different positions

Lampard should have retired from England after Euro 2004. Spammed goals against the shite in qualifying and was invisible during the tournaments - tournaments in which Gerrard scored goals :mj

Scholes retiring from England because he wasn't versatile enough to play on the wing and because he let Fergie dictate his career. Couldn't play in his preferred position so gave up. Hero


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Just boring listening to a love in of people saying he's the best when he's 5th in a top 5 of Scholes, Keane, Vieira, Lampard and him.

Since when is versatility an elite ability? It's helpful but Phil Neville played everywhere.

The other 4 are highly rated by everyone. Gerrard is loved by scousers. That's it. Listen to El Hadji Diouf, calls him a shitbag. He knows better than us mere mortals.

Edit- he's shit.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Totti, Zidane and De Rossi just a few among legends who have praised Gerrard over his career and many claimed he was one of the best in the world. So no, not just Scousers. 

They probably don't even know who Phil Neville is :torres


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Zidane obviously rates Scholes higher.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Stevie Wonder rated Gerrard as well, I hear.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Lampard and Scholes were influential players in teams that won leagues. Whereas Gerrard was more a talisman in a team that achieved one great accomplishment in 25 years.

History will always remember Gerrard more fondly. Everyone remembers the exciting but dim-witted girlfriend over the reliable, multiple skilled wife.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Vader said:


> Just boring listening to a love in of people saying he's the best when he's 5th in a top 5 of Scholes, Keane, Vieira, Lampard and him.
> 
> Since when is versatility an elite ability? It's helpful but Phil Neville played everywhere.
> 
> ...


True. If there's anyone that can judge how good of a player Gerrard was, it's that Messi-esqe El Hadji Diouf.

Gerrard is one of the best of his generation. Not saying he's THE best because it's all subjective and all players you named have different strengths and weaknesses tbh.

Edit: He's not shit.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm only semi-serious. I do think he's been a fantastic footballer, one of Liverpool's best (Suarez is their best) in recent history, but I do genuinely think he's behind those that I named. It's not exactly a fault to be the 5th best midfielder in a random Manchester blokes' fictional list of footballers but it is how I see him.

Whilst it's all well and good naming international tournaments he scored in (is that how desperate you lot are for accomplishments?), it comes down to the bread and butter facts of trophies, titles and actual accomplishments. Also, when has Gerrard twice been player of the year? He'll be remembered for Olympiakos, for Istanbul, for the FA Cup Final but the most important one will always be the slip; it's a butt of many memes but it's also one of the great responsibilities for costing Liverpool the title. Keane, Vieira, Scholes, Lampard - all had phenomenal team mates around them but all 4 were key components in their sides winning league titles. Gerrard was a key component in his side not winning one.

Vieira - 6 league titles, 1 world cup, 1 euros, 5 fa cups
Scholes - 2 champions leagues, 11 league titles, 3 fa cups
Keane - 1 champions league, 7 league titles (would be 1 more with celtic but lol scotland), 4 fa cups
Lampard - 1 champions league, 3 league titles, 1 uefa cup, 4 fa cups
Gerrard - 1 champions league, 1 uefa cup, 2 fa cups

Instrumental to Liverpool. An icon to the club and the city. But compared to the others? Not as good.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Vader said:


> I'm only semi-serious. I do think he's been a fantastic footballer, one of Liverpool's best (Suarez is their best) in recent history, but I do genuinely think he's behind those that I named. It's not exactly a fault to be the 5th best midfielder in a random Manchester blokes' fictional list of footballers but it is how I see him.
> 
> Whilst it's all well and good naming international tournaments he scored in (is that how desperate you lot are for accomplishments?), it comes down to the bread and butter facts of trophies, titles and actual accomplishments. Also, when has Gerrard twice been player of the year? He'll be remembered for Olympiakos, for *Istanbul*, for the FA Cup Final but the most important one will always be the slip; it's a butt of many memes but it's also one of the great responsibilities for costing Liverpool the title. Keane, Vieira, Scholes, Lampard - all had phenomenal team mates around them but all 4 were key components in their sides winning league titles. Gerrard was a key component in his side not winning one.
> 
> ...


That he changed this game is perhaps the biggest myth in football.


----------



## NoChanceInHell95 (May 4, 2016)

saw a poster today *SO MUCH HYPE* lets goooo


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok, well I'm going to wade into the Gerrard argument and this is my opinion:

Gerrard seems like an absolute shit as a person and a mate of mine had a run in with him down Soho a few years back BUT as a player, at his absolute peak, he was the best damn English footballer on the planet. All this talk of The Diver Scholes being better or Lampard is a joke. 

Gerrard, in the middle part of the last decade was one of the top 10 best footballers on the planet. Lampard (a genuine nice guy), Scholes (cheat), Beckham (overrated) and the others can never match him.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

No one besides a Liverpool fan will say Gerrard over Lampard. Everyone knows the real answer there. :mj4

Lampard in 09/10 :mj2

IIRC, BABY LAMPS was also the one who took the ball off of Midgessi that led to one of our goals in the CL that year.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> No one besides a Liverpool fan will say Gerrard over Lampard. Everyone knows the real answer there. :mj4


Pretty sure the majority do think Gerrard is better. But it's whatever. The only thing Gerrard has over Lampard is a POTY (which came in a season where no individual really stood out). Lampard beats him in goals, assists, trophies, education, wife, person and probably every other positive thing.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

The5star_Kid said:


> Ok, well I'm going to wade into the Gerrard argument and this is my opinion:
> 
> Gerrard seems like an absolute shit as a person and a mate of mine had a run in with him down Soho a few years back BUT as a player, at his absolute peak, he was the best damn English footballer on the planet. All this talk of The Diver Scholes being better or Lampard is a joke.
> 
> Gerrard, in the middle part of the last decade was one of the top 10 best footballers on the planet. Lampard (a genuine nice guy), Scholes (cheat), Beckham (overrated) and the others can never match him.


what rubbish this is. Scholes a diver and a cheat :lol

coz you know, Stevie Me did neither of that during his career. oh wait :sk


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Gerrard had to carry a lot of dross throughout his career and he did that quite brilliantly. Just because a player wins more trophies than another doesn't make that player better than the other. Squads need to be taken into consideration and whatnot. Either way, Lampard, Scholes and Gerrard were brilliant players.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Renegade™ said:


> what rubbish this is. Scholes a diver and a cheat :lol
> 
> coz you know, Stevie Me did neither of that during his career. oh wait :sk


scholes look like the alkys that hang around high streets in manchester, I would never have him as a top English footballer

cheating scum


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

Another day, another derby. Sadly without Toby and Rose we don't have a hope, Wimmer and Dier have been poor this season.

Anyway i've got a ticket so i'm off to Earl's Court for a pre match drink and a sing song :jet6
The Chelsea train is coming
and all the blues are running
but Drogba can't get on it
cos Chelsea fans are racist nananana 


I'll leave you with this:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Wasn’t even aware Paul Robinson was at Burnley tbh


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bálorisayiddo said:


> Another day, another derby. Sadly without Toby and Rose we don't have a hope, Wimmer and Dier have been poor this season.
> 
> Anyway i've got a ticket so i'm off to Earl's Court for a pre match drink and a sing song :jet6
> The Chelsea train is coming
> ...




Vertonghen at left back.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Vertonghen at left back.


I think we need him at CB to organise things. It's a tough decision for Poch.

Great to see the rainbow armbands and laces in the early kick off.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Gerrard had to carry a lot of dross throughout his career and he did that quite brilliantly. Just because a player wins more trophies than another doesn't make that player better than the other. Squads need to be taken into consideration and whatnot. Either way, Lampard, Scholes and Gerrard were brilliant players.


Hmm. I'd say Xabi Alonso did the carry job.



bálorisayiddo said:


> The Chelsea train is coming
> and all the blues are running
> but Drogba can't get on it
> cos Chelsea fans are racist nananana


Very Spurs that.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Alonso, Torres and Suarez were all arguably more important to Liverpool almost winning a title. Suarez especially.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bálorisayiddo said:


> I think we need him at CB to organise things. It's a tough decision for Poch.
> 
> Great to see the rainbow armbands and laces in the early kick off.


Of course we need him at centre half. The guy has been unreal this season - but we have no left back. Rose is suspended and Davies is injured. Unless we're brave and we play 3 at the back with Wimmer, Dier and Vertonghen and decide to play a winger at wing back, like Son, but I wouldn't trust it. 

It's a shame that we haven't properly played with the spine of Lloris, Alderweireld, Dembele and Kane yet this season.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Of course we need him at centre half. The guy has been unreal this season - but we have no left back. Rose is suspended and Davies is injured. Unless we're brave and we play 3 at the back with Wimmer, Dier and Vertonghen and decide to play a winger at wing back, like Son, but I wouldn't trust it.
> 
> It's a shame that we haven't properly played with the spine of Lloris, Alderweireld, Dembele and Kane yet this season.


I think i'd play Wimmer at LB. I would trust him at CB if Alderweireld was there, but alongside an out of form Dier I think we need to play Jan in the middle and hope Dembele and Son give enough protection on the left flank.

Trippier is another option but I think that would be a disaster.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bálorisayiddo said:


> I think i'd play Wimmer at LB. I would trust him at CB if Alderweireld was there, but alongside an out of form Dier I think we need to play Jan in the middle and hope Dembele and Son give enough protection on the left flank.
> 
> Trippier is another option but I think that would be a disaster.


Wimmer has been disastrous at left back for Austria - I just see Vertonghen playing left back and that's the reason why he was rested midweek, because he was our only available "left back" for today and couldn't risk an injury. 

I mean I'm with you, I'd much rather Vertonghen in the centre, he's our most experienced centre half - the quicker we get Dier out of centre half the better, not good enough to play there. He's a midfielder and that's where he should stay. Dembele and Wanyama are both crucial today. I think Lamela is just as much of a miss. We miss the intensity he brings in the final third when he's missing. 

Can't really see anything but a Chelsea win considering the players we have out and our record there, so anything more would be a bonus.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

suck a dick burnley


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Oopsy.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Buzzing. :klopp2 feared for the worst after Coutinho got injured and we were struggling to break down the 10 man wall. ORIGI the boss with a wonderful goal and KLOPP pumping up the crowd was a joy to watch. Let me enjoy this now because now with Coutinho and Sturridge injured, Firmino looking like he picked up a knock and Lallana still out, we may not have a forward line. :mj2 Hopefully ORIGI can create more moments like that :mark:


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Swansea/Palace, :moyes4


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

what a day

hahahaha @ pardew


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Palace :lmao Pardew going to get the sack. I can't see anything but a Chelsea win here unfortunately.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Spoiler: 3-4

















Spoiler: 5-4















:bosque


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp2

Got there in the end and the win was fully deserved. Aways a worry when you have 80%+ possession and can't score, but we managed to finally break them down today and get a very welcomed 3 points.

Coutinho tho :klopp Please be ok soon.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Really need to push on and get this win now, because Spurs should probably be out of sight right now. Spurs pressing is killing us. Need to mix up our play, as we're playing right into Spurs' hands. We would have been very fortunate going into half time being only one down, so to go in level is lucky for us.

Great goals by Eriksen and Pedro.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Pedro you beauty


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nice win, but very fortunate, as Conte got it wrong today.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Good 45 minutes until we decided to give Chelsea a goal back. I knew as soon as Pedro's goal went in that we weren't going to win the game. Dier not closing Pedro down quick enough, perhaps with Alderweireld we don't concede. Then the Moses goal in the second half, guess that's what happens when you play a central defender at left back, so much space for Moses that it would have been an embarrassment for him if he didn't score, once again with Rose he may not score.

Awful second half too. Zero threat. One win since September. I'm glad the unbeaten run is over. All it did was harbored in draws and was obvious from some games that we'd play NOT to lose as opposed to play to WIN - Today's game proved we missed Alderweireld, Rose AND Lamela. All three are important and with Rose back next week, we can only hope at least one of the other two are back if not both. But yeah, not good enough really.

I didn't expect us to win going into the game (hence the 3-0 prediction in the prediction competition) - but after the first half performance you sort of get the feeling you could but meh like I said after that Pedro goal, the game was only going to go one way. I did think it was going to go the way of a Hazard dive and a penalty winner but hey, at least it wasn't and we got some shit defending on show instead.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Green Light said:


> Spoiler: 3-4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao 

Solid win for us today. Missed the first half but managed to catch the 2nd and it seemed like a standard performance which deserved a win, can't even remember a moment Sunderland really pressed us. Onward & upwards.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Why hasn't Pardew been sacked yet?

:beckylol


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

What is with PL clubs. Your team play good, you get the highest of praised. You lose 10 games on the trot. You get sacked

Seriously is this the way to build a team fpalm


Sent from The White House


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Liverpool weren't very good today. Results rule analysis over performances so none of this well get publicised but they really struggled again attacking against "the wall". What makes them so dangerous is their ability to get in behind teams and play with pace and when Burnley/Utd/Sunderland all cut that off they struggled. I mean it's not like their the first team with that problem but it's quite clearly how teams should set up against them, sit deep with a back 6 and then break with pace. If it wasn't for PVA being a plonker Sunderland could have easily scored first. In fact they really should have because both openings would have given them on on ones and even then Watmore had a great opening he squandered. I'd be surprised if Coutinho plays again this year, he'll be a huge miss for them and I expect them to drop off out of serious title contention while he's out. They can bring Sturridge back in but that forces them to change their attacking style. But on the other hand the most like for like replacement is probably Can. 

Spurs paid for Poch's high energy setup today. That's not a knock on it because it worked for 40 minutes and it wins them far more points than it loses them but it lost them points today. That and shoddy defending. Obviously you'd have Rose over Wimmer at LB but they've had that problem on the goal down both flanks a lot this season with Walker and Rose. Exact same thing happened in Monaco which makes the Moses goal even worse from their pov. Over performed last season and still only finished 3rd in a season where the points tally at the top was below par. Alderweireld has looked a big miss because Dier has really bombed back at CB. Chelsea are the best team in the league right now but they're becoming so reliant on the same starting XI that an injury or two could see a significant decline and dropped points. No Europe helps them massively but they'll have some great luck if they can keep 8-9 of the outfield 10 fit all season. The issue comes when you have to take Hazard or Pedro out and bring Willian or Oscar back in who are white cold now with no momentum and a lack of match fitness/sharpness. 

Bild reporting that Bastian will be on the bench tomorrow. Good guy Jose. *


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Im so glad we managed to break Sunderland down today, The way they parked the bus today was an embarrassment and I was beginning to think it had 0-0 written all over it but it was great to see us wipe that smug look off moyes' face the bogeyed cunt.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Klopp linked to Bayern, Lallana linked with Paris.

I sense a funny January in the papers.

Scan on Coutinho's foot tho :fingerscrossed


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I swore to myself that I would no longer suckle on optimism's tit, but that Arsenal lineup looks promising. Debuchy running around like a vagrant isn't great, but with Hector out he's probably the next best option at RB. Alexis and Walcott back together :drose. Still would be sound if we got Xhaka/Ramsey at some point, but Ramsey playing yet again with a broken toe would be stupid, so no complaints today. Coquelin not playing is welcome. I don't despise the boy like a lot of our fan base, but he really only works with Cazorla. Xhaka/Mo should be interesting. Probably our next closest thing to Xhaka/Ramsey. Could be doing with a big game from Ox, too. 

Four Muzzlims in the team should upset plenty of folks' das as well. Muslims with rainbow laces :sodone. Oh my days the FEWM!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

SCHWEINSTEIGER

FOUR GAME PHIL

LOLROONEY

Looks like Miki and Schweini emerge from the dog house. In goes Martial. 

Rashford really hasn't been worth a starting spot as of late. Not sure why he's picked ahead of Rooney or Miki.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Fuck. 1-0 down after 2 mins.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

That wasn't always great, but it was good enough. Alexis is a treasure too valuable for this world. His post-game interview was basically, "we played the fitba well and I'm happy for the goals, happy for the team, happy for Theo having a wee baby, and now I'm away home to play with my dugs."

Liked Xhaka/Mo in midfield. Sort of gutted for Debuchy, who was playing well before getting injured again. Giroud coming off the bench is a really excellent weapon right now and it can't be overstated. He runs like Homer Simpson on a treadmill but if he's gonna have this kind of impact for fifteen-twenty minutes every game then fuck it. Some of his little exchanges with Ramsey around the box reminded me of the early parts of 2013/2014. 

I'm away to play with my dugs.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ZLATAN! 1-1 :mark:


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Brock said:


> *Klopp linked to Bayern, *Lallana linked with Paris.
> 
> I sense a funny January in the papers.
> 
> Scan on Coutinho's foot tho :fingerscrossed


The meltdowns that would occur if this even had a hint of happening would be EPIC though....


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Jose sent to the stands and Duncan Castles, the baldy wee homunculus bastard, is having a whinge about it. 

Lovely, lovely stuff.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

United absolutely dominating West Ham on the half-time stats sheet :brodgers

Exquisite by Pogba to Zlatan.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

United can't even beat lowly West Ham at home. :mj4


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Yet another draw. FFS.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Don't worry - I think your next home game is Tottenham. Bound to win that.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

This lot can't put a run together

Embarrassing. Some of them need shooting technique lessons.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Same old story every single game now. We were better off when we played like mercenaries. The opposing keeper playing superman act is getting old now. *


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

seabs said:


> The opposing keeper playing superman act is getting old now.


Yeah...he was an absolute beast, beat me to it.

United should've really won this. When are they gonna go on that streak?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Let's just win the cups. Fuck this gay ass league.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

PENIS GOD OF COUNTRY MUSIC said:


> we played the fitba well and I'm happy for the goals, happy for the team, happy for Theo having a wee baby, and now I'm away home to play with my dugs."


:lmao

I am sure he said "i am going home to make love to my dogs" Did i hear that correct ?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

:lmao 

I think it was "go home with my dogs," but it might've been implied that he wanted to make love to them as well. I love the little nutter, but he's...peculiar.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Still very early, but I'm starting to think United may have to prioritise the Europa League this year. They are just taking a bit too long to find their groove. City are too strong and Arsenal are a top 4 lock year in, year out. Chelsea and Liverpool aren't the strongest, but having no Europe helps both so much and they both have already found their best style to play. I agree with Seabs that injuries can hurt them, but they have a whole week to prepare each week, so trying to find the best way to cope for injuries are in their favour.

Again, too early to say and United could very well go on a run of 7 wins or so and that could change the whole picture. But it feels like we have been waiting for this to happen for quite a while now...

Spurs may be in the same situation, but with Kane back now, they could find their edge back.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Not so much prioritise but we should be giving that competition every bit of effort we can. We're the best team in it and the only good team dropping down are Spurs who a) I think we're better than anyway and b) will piss away the competition against the first half decent team they face anyway. Top 4 isn't out of reach yet. It's still only 13 games into a 38 game season. If we were 8 points off and fortunate to be that far off it'd be a different story but we're a better team than 8 points behind Arsenal and 11 behind Chelsea. Granted that counts for shit but so does optimism so shit counts for shit I spose. "We're better than the table suggests" is getting a bit tiresome now though. I don't think City or Arsenal are locks yet given how poor they've both been at certain times already this season. Europa is ours to lose though but there's also no reason to put any less into either of them. The other 2 cups can fuck off though. *


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Did jose know where to go and sit this time

:bosque


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Bit late on the subject but i would take Gerrard over Lampard or Scholes any day of the week. The guy had a bit of everything and on his day was probably the best English player i have ever seen

The method of comparing what a individual has won in his club career to who is the better player is ridiculous. Going by that method Gilles Grimandi is a better player than Francesco Totti and Christopher Wreh better than Alan Shearer :lmao

Its all about opinion but i reckon any UTD fan who says they would have taken Lampard in his prime over Gerrard in his prime is lying 




bálorisayiddo said:


> Great to see the rainbow armbands and laces in the early kick off.


Why?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Is Josh Sims Southampton's new Wunderkind?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

It's obviously not just about the achievements, you cabbage. All 5 players I named are roughly in the same upper level of talent, the achievements purely given them the edge.

I'd have all four players I named over Gerrard. It's not a lie. They're all better (not by huge amounts) players. Gerrard was influential to Liverpool. The others were influential to multiple title winning sides.

But feel free to continue pretending you know better than anyone else because you have Vanarama managers on speed dial.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Why?


Because football is probably about 30 years behind the rest of society when it comes to homophobia. Not to mention that those matches will have been shown live in places like Russia and the Middle East where homosexuality is illegal.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Vader said:


> But feel free to continue pretending you know better than anyone else because you have Vanarama managers on speed dial.


:lmao Good shout i must admit




Vader said:


> It's obviously not just about the achievements, you cabbage. All 5 players I named are roughly in the same upper level of talent, the achievements purely given them the edge.
> 
> I'd have all four players I named over Gerrard. It's not a lie. They're all better (not by huge amounts) players. Gerrard was influential to Liverpool. The others were influential to multiple title winning sides.


Come on now. You was listing individual honours as back up to your claim that all the other players better than Gerrard when that stuff proves nothing

Darren Fletcher won 4 lge titles. 1 fa cup and 1 Euro cup .Does that make him a top player? No it does not so it cant work the other way. The only example of 1 player leading a club to success basically single handed i can think of is Maradona at Napoli so if you had give that as a example you would have a point but in this case it means shit

I dont for one second think i know better than everyone else, I base my opinions on what i have seen personally with my own eyes through watching Arsenal (1997-present day and England 1996-2008) on a regular basis and i would have Gerrard over Lampard or Scholes without hesitation. Scholes might have been quality for Utd but for England he was absolute garbage. Lampard was a class player but for me not as good as Gerrard

As a Utd fan you have let your hatred for Liverpool cloud your judgement over Gerrard as a player which is not surprising as the majority of my work and social mates are also Utd fans just like you who base their opinions on total biased feelings towards their own club despite never actually setting foot inside a football stadium. Standard procedure really

Cabbage



> Because football is probably about 30 years behind the rest of society when it comes to homophobia. Not to mention that those matches will have been shown live in places like Russia and the Middle East where homosexuality is illegal.


Wondered what you was going on about. Had no idea until i just read up on it. I noticed Fernandinho wearing a rainbow coloured arm band against Burnley yesterday but he was the only player wearing one (that i noticed). Wondered what that was about when i seen it


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

While looking at the table, United's situation doesn't look THAT bad—taking into account the fact that there are 25 freakin' games left in the season.

Saying top 4 is "out of reach" already, is bollocks—others will drop points, it's a matter of when really. The only thing that has been really worrying me/turned me off about this season so far is that when going up against the top 4, United have only managed to collect 2 out of a potential 12 points.

Had they done Watford, Stoke, Burnley and Arsenal in as they should've have, the table would look very different indeed...they'd be 2 points behind Chelsea, not 11. All that has to happen is for the other's form to dwindle a bit and United have to capitalize with a streak...but when is that going to happen?

Everton/Tottenham/Palace/West Brom/Sunderland/Middlesbrough is United's season until the new year. Make or break time. They can't draw anymore, let alone lose. They have to close games decisively, anything other 1D/5W or 6W over the next 6 games would be unacceptable.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> While looking at the table, United's situation doesn't look THAT bad—taking into account the fact that there are 25 freakin' games left in the season.
> 
> Saying top 4 is "out of reach" already, is bollocks—others will drop points, it's a matter of when really. The only thing that has been really worrying me/turned me off about this season so far is that when going up against the top 4, United have only managed to collect 2 out of a potential 12 points.
> 
> Had they done Watford, Stoke, Burnley and Arsenal in as they should've have, the table would look very different indeed...they'd be 2 points behind Chelsea, not 11. All that has to happen is for the other's form to dwindle a bit and United have to capitalize with a streak...but when is that going to happen?


Idiotic of anybody to say Utd are out of top 4 contention. Not even half way through the season yet. Granted they have to start winning games but they have the squad to challenge for the title if Jose can sort it out quick.Highly unlikely this season but to write any body off in November does not make sence to me


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

bálorisayiddo said:


> Because football is probably about 30 years behind the rest of society when it comes to homophobia. Not to mention that those matches will have been shown live in places like Russia and the Middle East where homosexuality is illegal.


Some of the stuff from arab plastics on twitter has been disgraceful in relation to the rainbow campaign.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Sky Sports News HQ ‏@SkySportsNewsHQ 5m5 minutes ago

BREAKING: Tony Pulis ordered to pay former club @CPFC £3.7million over his departure in 2014. #SSNHQ

What's this all about :CENA


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803266234963951616


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Joel said:


> Pretty sure the majority do think Gerrard is better. But it's whatever. The only thing Gerrard has over Lampard is a POTY (which came in a season where no individual really stood out). Lampard beats him in goals, assists, trophies, education, wife, person and probably every other positive thing.


whilst i think gerrard is better than lamps i have no problem with people thinking the opposite 

the one thing i do know though is that either way both were better than scholes


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jose could face a three game ban for kicking that water bottle. :mj4

http://www.espnfc.co.uk/manchester-united/story/3006899/jose-mourinho-faces-three-game-touchline-ban-after-another-fa-charge


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Rowdy Yates said:


> :lmao Good shout i must admit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was listing individual honours to distinguish between 5 of the best central midfielders in the Premier League. There's fine margins between most of them, hence why accomplishments end up being a factor. Fletcher isn't as good as Gerrard, don't act like that's what I was trying to say in order to back up your point. Hating Liverpool isn't a factor, I couldn't stand Arsenal when Vieira was at his peak but I'm aware of his talent. Same with Bergkamp or Henry. Or for Liverpool, Xabi or Suarez who were both phenomenal.

You're acting as though I've said Gerrard couldn't lace Leon Osman's boots. I've said he's the 5th best midfielder I've seen play in England. That's high praise. It's also my praise, which should be virtually irrelevant to you.

I've been a season ticket holder at United for the past 4 years, going to 95% of the games. If that makes you feel better about me being a 'real' fan.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> Jose could face a three game ban for kicking that water bottle. :mj4
> 
> http://www.espnfc.co.uk/manchester-united/story/3006899/jose-mourinho-faces-three-game-touchline-ban-after-another-fa-charge


Blowing a gasket over an innocuous foul not in the penalty area, that was in fact a dive by his own player.

:bosque


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

They've clearly got it in for him.

Absolute joke of an association, more interested in winding up a manager than bringing paedophiles to justice.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It's harsh yeah but to be fair Jose does have the bad habit of acting like a petulant child at times. His reputation is starting to factor into these decisions.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

It's absolutely, undeniably, 100% justified. What if that bottle had hit a small child in the face? What if it had landed near an elderly person and they stepped on it and slipped and broke their coccyx? What if the lid had broken off and someone had gotten wet? He could've killed someone.

Ban him for all eternity. That sort of wanton violence can't be allowed to continue in a fitba stadium. Ander Herrera is an impressionable young man, the last thing he needs is for his manager to be setting that kind of example. Next thing wee Ander will be running around Lidl kicking 2l bottles of Sunny Delight all over the place. Nah, being serious, you have to draw the line somewhere. They should kill him.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

PENIS GOD OF COUNTRY MUSIC said:


> It's absolutely, undeniably, 100% justified. What if that bottle had hit a small child in the face? What if it had landed near an elderly person and they stepped on it and slipped and broke their coccyx? What if the lid had broken off and someone had gotten wet? He could've killed someone.
> 
> Ban him for all eternity. That sort of wanton violence can't be allowed to continue in a fitba stadium. Ander Herrera is an impressionable young man, the last thing he needs is for his manager to be setting that kind of example. Next thing wee Ander will be running around Lidl kicking 2l bottles of Sunny Delight all over the place. Nah, being serious, you have to draw the line somewhere. They should kill him.


I feel like being put to death by a fitba governing body is exactly how Jose always imagined he'd die.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

He watched Batman once and now lives by the mantra "you either die a hero or live long enough to see yourself become the villain." 

This is why he hates Wenger so much. He's seen how Wenger's become the villain. In Jose's mind, Arsene should've packed it in years ago. It infuriates him that he hasn't.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

we're being linked with John Obi Mikel..


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

:bird


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

@Rowdy Yates I'm sorry but using the argument that Scholes was garbage for England is hardly fair when he was forced out of position to accomodate Gerrard and Lampard being in the line up together when it clearly didn't work

onto the game vs West Ham, another amazing display from the opposition goalkeeper and after playing well we can't get a win. becoming a strangely familiar tale. really hope we can start putting teams away soon, but there's no cause for panic yet


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Arsenal fans have been saying that for about a decade now. It doesn't get better.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Renegade™ said:


> @Rowdy Yates I'm sorry but using the argument that Scholes was garbage for England is hardly fair when he was forced out of position to accomodate Gerrard and Lampard being in the line up together when it clearly didn't work


He was only shunted out to the left to accommodate Gerrard and Lampard at Euro 2004. World cup 98,02 and Euro 2000 he played every game in his preferred central position as he did for the majority of his international career. Gerrard and Lampard themselves were nothing special in a England shirt to be fair but for me i would have the other 2 above Scholes. He was a great player for UTD no doubt, not for one second am i saying he was not but Gerrard had a bit of everything and given the choice for Arsenal to have signed one of the three it would have been Gerrard without question

On the Jose issue the guy has nobody to blame but himself. I used to like him in his first spell at Chelsea but since his return to the prem the guy comes across as a moaning boring prick, especially when things are not going his way. He has lost the charm and witt that made him popular in the first place, blames everybody but himself and it is getting tedious now. The rant about Conte being out of order when celebrating the 4th goal against Utd when he was practically doing a lap dance in front of Wenger when Chelsea scored the 6th against Arsenal a couple of years ago :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

madrid destroyed mourinho.

came back a BROKEN MAN.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Ben Woodburn

roud


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Brock said:


> Ben Woodburn
> 
> roud


Made history.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Destiny said:


> Made history.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803713548186746880
Some of the comments lol.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Brock said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803713548186746880
> Some of the comments lol.


8*D

It wasn't a great performance to be honest as Leeds could've easily had a couple but kids like Woodburn and Alexander-Arnold looked really comfortable out there, which is great for both of them. It's going to be interesting to see who plays this weekend considering there's so many doubts for the. Coutinho being out will have a pretty big impact going forward until the January transfer window. It sounds as though Klopp will be looking at a few players in January with Mane out as well.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah, we made hard work of it at times but we are through to our third straight semi final, so let's hope we can go one better this time and bag a trophy. We certainly need to strengthen in Jan IMO. Mane missing, Coutinho out for a while, yeah we have some talented youngsters who i'm sure will get their chance too, but we need at least one signing TBH.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

good news matip staying though him and lovern have been excellent recently
perhaps with phil and possibly firmino out milner comes into midfield and arnold gets a expended run

can worries me i have to say and i do think we'll strengthen in jan, van dijk, a left back and a striker will do


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Jose given one match ban.

That'll teach him.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

never in doubt, another win without jose on the touchline, #GiveitRui :bosque

also, GOOD GUY BASTIAN !! :mark:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*BASTIAN. If that shot had gone in :moyes1

Another great performance at home. Cup game so obviously we get the result. If we can get Martial playing like that all season then :woo. Miki will be one of the first names on the teamsheet by the end of the year. Great talent. Member when half the Utd fans in here wanted Jones gone in the summer. Hehe. Shaw can't catch a break atm. So much takent it'll be such a shame if injuries ruin his Utd career. De Gea's made about as many cock ups as saves in the last month or so. 

Would love for someone to explain to me how Adrian digging his studs into a human knee isn't a red card. Member the good old days when refs would give us every decision at Old Trafford. Good times. *


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Expect payet to force his way out in january if things don't pick up


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Mkhitaryan is filth. Great to see him establish himself. Want to see the same front 6 again on Sunday with Pogba or Mata in for Rooney. 

We're playing some stuff, nice to see us taking the chances for a change. Rooney has transformed. Great draw too and a real chance to get some silverwear on the board. The cups have been enjoyable.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

hope for a final against the mancs should be a good day out 

regarding the weekend these are the games we have to win if we want to compete with the chelseas and citys of this world, them drawing on the weekend would be great

expect the mancs to put a hurting on the blues, ronny k didnt recruit properly in the summer and its really costing them
the blues are in turmoil on social media as well, making koeman change his Christmas tree decorations hahaha


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

glad to see Jones back and playing again. thankfully that rumour of him going to Stoke never happened. what a lad

good result and ideally that team should be playing most weeks, obviously with Pogba coming in for Rooney on the weekend


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm late to the party but that was a great performance from United against West Ham, everyone put in a solid shift and the team not only created chances, played some fantastic attacking football and looked constantly dangerous, they also put away their chances this time. 4 brilliant goals with some lovely build-up play leading to the goals. A shame we aren't replicating that in the league and saving the goals for the cup or Europa League competitions but hopefully with that showing against West Ham the team will kick on and deliver against an out-of-form Everton team. 

I'm surprised Jones so far is managing to not only stay fit more than 10 minutes but he's looking to revive his career under Mourinho and has looked a lot better than what he did when he competed in that match for the Under 21's last season where he looked so sluggish and sloppy. He's starting to find rhythm again and although he still has that mistake in him, he's been solid. I've also been pleasantly surprised by Rojo's form thus far, he's always been decent when played at centreback but I thought for sure he'd hardly feature this season and would be behind in the pecking order with Smalling, Bailly and Blind playing in that position ahead of him. However, injuries have allowed him game time and he's delivering and is showing a decent understanding alongside Jones. Hopefully he can keep this up as his defending has been spot on.

Miki with another good game due to starting the game, his link up play, close control and passing is delicious to watch! All 4 front attackers linked up well and caused the West Ham back four problems all night. Martial looked back to his best (only one game but this may do his confidence the world of good), Ibra was excellent and that's 4 goals in 4 matches for him now, Rooney looks motivated again and seems to have picked up a yard of pace. He looks like he wants to burst forward now instead of always sitting deep and making the easy pass, he's taking on players and his first touch has been great. Mourinho made the right decision to drop him and Rooney has come back looking fresh and with a point to prove. He needs to keep this up and surely he'll cement his place back in the team. Also a mention has to go to Valencia, the man has been on fire this season, another assist to his name.

One other note, Carrick needs to play more often, none of this play him once a week rubbish. He showed last season he can still play 40+ games, he's still our best passer in midfield and adds so much composure when on the ball and he always tries the forward pass to start the attack rather than play it safe. He must start on Sunday, the whole XI need to start on Sunday with Pogba or Mata coming in for the suspended Rooney. Also, glad to see Schweinsteiger make a surprise cameo appearance.

United are playing some great football, they seem to be getting better and better each week, they just need to keep this momentum going and to put the chances away. The team must deliver on Sunday with Everton being so demoralised and low on confidence.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Tricky type of game on Sunday at Bournemouth tbh. They can either be capable of beating most teams when they play well on any given day, or they can flatter to deceive and fall apart.

As long as we take our chances, there is no reason why we shouldn't get the win tbh. It's another game we need to make sure we get 3 points from and we have shown we are now more capable of doing so, like away at Swansea; games we should win but often in the past, don't. 

Plus we have no Coutinho but hopefully Lallana may be back this week. Firmino should be back but Sturridge is still out.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Another great counter attack and another goal. Bravo, Hazard. Watching some Russian stream, the commentators are hilarious.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Stones :bosque

Bravo:bosque

Sane:bosque


But yeah take the piss out of uniteds transfer policy lads :lmao

Bald Fraud


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chelsea

:woah


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

that meltdown :lmao

chelsea looking good for the title :mj2


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

EVIL CHELSEA CHARGE :CENA :conte :goldberg


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Jürgen Klopp said:


> that meltdown :lmao
> 
> chelsea looking good for the title :mj2


14 games. Wind your neck in, son.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

That was a very enjoyable game to watch, I missed the first half but watched the second and it really was enthralling to watch from start to finish. It was such a frenzy to watch with each team creating chances and really going for it with both City and Chelsea looking very amateurish in their defence (which is very unlike the latter this season). The attacking football from both sides was a joy to watch though; Costa and Hazard should take a bow though, they were both magnificent that second half and scored two great goals. Willian looked up for it and also scored a really good second goal for Chelsea and Fabregas what an assist for the equalizer!

City's downfall was again, not taking their chances when creating so many (I mean their goal was an own goal so it shows their finishing from their key attackers was off) and they looked worse at the back with Otamendi being the main culprit, he got absolutely bullied by Costa in that second half, he kept getting outmuscled, outpaced and outsmarted. He was at fault for 2 of the Chelsea goals and his decision making looked to be in slow motion today. He really needs to be dropped but it doesn't help that Kompany can't stay fit for more than 2 games.

That ending though, someone has to put some Jim Ross commentary over that! Aguero (or Kunt as some are calling him and rightfully so) had a bad day on the pitch, couldn't score and then that awful lunging tackle at the end on Luiz... one of the worst tackles in a while and he got what he deserved, which was the red card. Then utter chaos and everyone got involved including the scummy City fans in the stadium... just hilarious to watch. I can understand why the players, staff, fans were frustrated as it came down to Chelsea putting their chances away and being dangerous on the counter attack but to end the match like that was a shame (despite being somewhat entertaining). 

I wonder how long the FA will ban Aguero for. Chelsea are certainly favourites now for the title but still, there's a long way to go.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Fabregas is the biggest bitch in football.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Joel said:


> 14 games. Wind your neck in, son.


Triggered.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Incredibly fortunate to pull out the win in that one. I thought we started pretty well and then for the last 20 minutes we just started to drop too deep and that is where our problems have come this season. City's goal was deserved, yet so avoidable. Cahill needs to be smarter. I'm not sure he can be, because I'm sure his brain is tiny, but he really ought to have used his left foot to clear that and then we go into half time 0-0. But maybe going in 1-0 down was better as that got us going again. Well, actually what got us truly going again was City continuosly mssing chances (dare I say easy chances?) to make it 2-0 (although if we're going to speak like that then I think it's important to mention we should have scored the first goal of the game, but a certain player bottled the shot - looking at you EDEN). 

I think from the moment De Bruyne blasted the ball onto the bar when he had it entirely open, the belief came back into us. A few minutes later Fabregas and Costa decided it was 2014-15 again. Costa for the rest of that half was near unplayable. Just a very good performance in leading the line and battling for everything. He deserved his goal and assist - although I think Bravo could have and maybe should have done much better on that Willian shot. The Hazard goal was just a case of City having to throw everything to get something and being caught out. Happens a lot.

Can't be bothered to talk about what happened after that. Just nonsense from certain players from both sides.

City really shouldn't be looking at a 1-3 loss though. If they take half their chances they would be finishing games before 60mins. Their defence is obviously a big problem, but when you take your chances, you take pressure off the entire team. They just need to be more clinical and then all of a sudden they will be putting on a similar run that they did at the beginning of the season.

For Chelsea, we need to tighten up at the back, which sounds crazy after we only conceded 2 goals in 8 games. But these last two games, we could have shipped in many more. We've been tested and I think we need to now work harder on organisation. Still so much for us to learn about this system. But 8 wins on the trot is something I didn't expect after the Arsenal game. With the next 5 games, we really ought to be planning on 13 in a row.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

To think that fraud of a manager Pep beat us 1-2 at Old Trafford back in September, shameful :no:

An absolutely hilarious meltdown from City, and an excellent win for Chelsea who were far from their best. It's still looking impossible to predict who's going to win the league, but Chelsea have got to be favourites even if it is early days.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Diego Costa is the best striker in the league at the moment imo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

DeeGuy said:


> To think that fraud of a manager Pep beat us 1-2 at Old Trafford back in September, shameful :no:
> 
> An absolutely hilarious meltdown from City, and an excellent win for Chelsea who were far from their best. It's still looking impossible to predict who's going to win the league, *but Chelsea have got to be favourites even if it is early days*.


Why?


----------



## Haereticus (Oct 26, 2016)

One goal (a penalty) and one point.

Life on the road as a Burnley fan has been pretty rough this season.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:banderas


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

I hope that FA gives a lengthy ban to Aguero, and also to Fabregas and Fernandinho, also hope that somehow when Gabriel arrives in January he put some real pressure to Aguero for the starting spot as a striker.

Overall great match, and David Luiz is a classy guy great words postgame

Edit: Does anyone knows the rules about what happen to the Fernandinho/Fabregas thing? Will Fabregas obvious provocation change the ban? or get Fabregas banned also?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Erik. said:


> :banderas


Son is one of my favourite players in the Premier League. Just personifies quality.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

This. Is. Amazing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805090631064252417


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Joel said:


> Why?


Probably because they are the form team and are sitting 1st. They are the bookies favourites, so I'm not really sure whats so questionable about stating Chelsea are the favourites tbh...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

kimino said:


> I hope that FA gives a lengthy ban to Aguero, and also to Fabregas and Fernandinho, also hope that somehow when Gabriel arrives in January he put some real pressure to Aguero for the starting spot as a striker.
> 
> Overall great match, and David Luiz is a classy guy great words postgame
> 
> Edit: Does anyone knows the rules about what happen to the Fernandinho/Fabregas thing? Will Fabregas obvious provocation change the ban? or get Fabregas banned also?


Fabregas deserves a ban for the slap, but don't use the word "provocation" please. Fernandinho's hand was around Farbegas' throat before the slap and then after the slap. 



DeeGuy said:


> Probably because they are the form team and are sitting 1st. They are the bookies favourites, so I'm not really sure whats so questionable about stating Chelsea are the favourites tbh...


Because you weren't saying Chelsea were the favourites a few weeks ago. Chelsea are the form team, yes, but we've seen how bad then can be against Liverpool and Arsenal. You don't know how Chelsea will react after the first drop points in this system. There's still a lot of questions to be answered. So that's why I am questioning that statement. Being the form team doesn't make you the best team overall. If Chelsea lose 3 on the bounce and Liverpool win those 3, you'll be jumping on their horse and on and on.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Game was already over and City get 2 red cards. Nice


Enjoy that 3 match (minimum should be at least 3) ban dirty cunt. Disgusting tackle.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

you stay classy Man City.

God Leicester is shit this year. Good luck to them next year in the Championship. (you would think that joke would get old by now, but they find ways to keep it alive each and every week)


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Joel said:


> Fabregas deserves a ban for the slap, but don't use the word "provocation" please. Fernandinho's hand was around Farbegas' throat before the slap and then after the slap.
> 
> 
> 
> Because you weren't saying Chelsea were the favourites a few weeks ago. Chelsea are the form team, yes, but we've seen how bad then can be against Liverpool and Arsenal. You don't know how Chelsea will react after the first drop points in this system. There's still a lot of questions to be answered. So that's why I am questioning that statement. Being the form team doesn't make you the best team overall. If Chelsea lose 3 on the bounce and Liverpool win those 3, you'll be jumping on their horse and on and on.


Maybe i just didnt see the full clip, i only saw Fernandinho grabbing him from behind the neck trying to separate them then after the slap he grabbed him from the front, if he did from the start then it changes the perspective


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

https://streamable.com/q2t5


That link has the full clip of the altercation


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

West Ham :enzo

Arsenal :woah


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805066815370096640
I love him. Too bad for him he has the player of the 14 games blocking his path. Would like to see how much he has to offer.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I love Aguero but he should get more than just the standard 3 game ban for whatever he's calling what he did to Luiz. Up there with one of the worst fouls in the history of the league. Cowardly, immature, pathetic. I think he's a wonderful human being but that was disgraceful and incredibly selfish. Iheanacho is good but he's a big drop down from Kun for City and now they'll be at least 3 games without including a massive game vs Arsenal. Honestly wouldn't be shocked if he misses the Liverpool game on NYE too. Ok just seen that it's a 4 game ban minimum because of his earlier suspension. I'd be really disappointed in the FA if they sanction that the same as they would what Fernandinho did or how they would have sanctioned Luiz had he be sent off for denying a goal scoring opportunity. I get that Pep has to defend his player and he's right too but you don't unintentionally end flying studs first at another player at that height "unintentionally". Fabregas is a little shit too. Should get the same ban that Fernandinho gets as a retrospective ban. Totally escalated his reaction by slapping him and then takes a disgusting flop nearly into the crowd and nearly starts some really dangerous trouble ending up that close to them. Chelsea will be just fine without him but losing them 2 for at least 3 games each is a massive blow for City. Irreplaceable maybe comes across too strong but definitely nobody can directly bring what they do to the team. 

Match was fantastic though. All the games between the top sides this season have delivered, not just in an entertainment sense but they've all been really good quality contests rather than the maybe entertaining but really low quality of fitba the last few seasons. Still don't think our top teams is truly great teams again yet but they've played like great teams against one another. Broken record time but City are never going to be a dominating team and win what they should be doing as long as they find it impossible to keep teams out. They're capable of having to score at least 2 goals to win a game but needing to do that over a 38 game season to win the League is such a hard task. Poor defending as a team but also a real lack of individual talent in anything resembling a defensive capacity. Stones is the worst player on the ball to ever be labelled as being good on the ball. Kolarov is Kolarov. Otamendi was awful today and hasn't looked good at City without Kompany. Bravo isn't the same keeper that played for Barca and Chile the last few years. Or even at Sociedad. I think he's better than Hart over the last couple of seasons but he's not better at City than Hart was. All that said though they should have had game the wrapped up before Chelsea even got 1 today. Today was their best performance since their great run at the start of the season before they dropped their first points but it's near impossible for them to defend a lead and then when they have to go chasing goals they're just asking for teams to punish them on the break and the issue becomes tenfold worse. It's not as simple as go out and buy some different defenders because a great defence isn't about individuals but defending as a quartet and when you get that right any solid defender can be part of a great defence. But it won't be hard to find upgrades on the performances from Stones, Otamendi and Kolarov atm. 

I'm loving Joel being the most pessimistic old grouch ever in here but he is right about Chelsea being a level below the hype at the back. Teams haven't really exploited it much during this run which I think Kante and Matic are missing a shit ton of credit for but when Spurs and City have got at them they have exploited it and got results from it only for their shoddy defending to throw them away and let Chelsea off the hook. Cahill should request to be buried next to Terry so he can get him through the afterlife a well. Proof of what I was saying before that a great defensive trio/quartet can make a solid defender look a great one. I'm sure they'll hit a rough patch at some point but they've got a pretty incredible run of fixtures up to the end of January from their pov now where they should be taking probably 20 from the next 24. They're giving themselves the room for error when it comes and with only the League to focus on it probably comes later rather than sooner. Keep Kante/Hazard/Costa all fit and maybe Joel will start believing again come 2017 :mark:. 

Leicester seriously need to start focusing on the League more now because they're in a relegation battle already and momentum is so hard to just magically turn around. I shouldn't even say focus more because I'm sure they are focused on the League too but their performances are obviously well below the European ones. *


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Alexis Sanchez channeling his inner Nathan Oduwa.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

That Sanchez chip :banderas

West Ham were shite but all his goals were fab.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Dele Alli is a disgrace.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

For as good as Arsenal /Sanchez were today West Ham were as bad. By far the worst team i have seen this season. Payet looks totally disinterested

City should have been 2 or 3 up before Chelsea equalised but from then on they looked like the only team who would go on to win it. Great counter attacking football, Shocking challenge from Aguero. Hope Fabregas cops a ban also for that slap, snide little cunt he is. Big game for Liverpool tomorrow, They need 3 points to show they are serious contenders this season. Coutinho is a massive loss and will be interesting to see how they do without him


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Hasn't Payet got history about being disinterested? Thought he had these issues at Lille and Marseille?

The guy clearly knows he's bigger then that circus of a club and with him coming up to 30, he knows the next move he makes has to be a big one if he wants to win things. He'll be gone next summer. I don't think they'll get rid of him in January, but he might kick up a fuss. Bilic has lost the dressing room its quite clear, you could tell by his body language at the end of the match that he's not in it. I'd be surprised if he's there by the end of the season, whether he walks or is sacked is another question.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rowdy Yates said:


> For as good as Arsenal /*Sanchez* were today West Ham were as bad. By far the worst team i have seen this season. Payet looks totally disinterested
> 
> City should have been 2 or 3 up before Chelsea equalised but from then on they looked like the only team who would go on to win it. Great counter attacking football, Shocking challenge from Aguero. Hope Fabregas cops a ban also for that slap, snide little cunt he is. Big game for Liverpool tomorrow, They need 3 points to show they are serious contenders this season. Coutinho is a massive loss and will be interesting to see how they do without him


Guess who capped him 8*D


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Joel said:


> Because you weren't saying Chelsea were the favourites a few weeks ago. Chelsea are the form team, yes, but we've seen how bad then can be against Liverpool and Arsenal. You don't know how Chelsea will react after the first drop points in this system. There's still a lot of questions to be answered. So that's why I am questioning that statement. Being the form team doesn't make you the best team overall. If Chelsea lose 3 on the bounce and Liverpool win those 3, you'll be jumping on their horse and on and on.


Fair argument, it's that tight in the title race this year that the favourite is changing on a regular basis. There may not be a clear cut favourite until the very last game of the season. Looking forward to seeing it unfold opcorn


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Hope City crumble like a cookie without Aguero and Fernandinho for a few games. :berlino

Cesc getting a suspension in retrospect won't matter if Matic comes back soon. 

I echo the sentiments of worry if Costa/Hazard/Kante get injured. I wish we could find a way to get Michi in the starting lineup without dropping Costa. He looked good in the brief time early on when he played. Obviously there's no way to drop Costa on the form he's in but I don't want Michi to sit back with less time to play for so long. We could potentially have a drop of form when an injury occurs but long may the success continue. Its really amazing the tear we've gone on since switching formation. Conte cannot be credited enough. We've been a good at counterattacking for a few seasons imo but the efficiency with how it worked today was so good. Also the players look more motivated under Conte (than they did last season). Costa's whinging less, Hazard is taking shots and taking matters into his own hands (not always but the progress is there). He's even getting a lot from Moses and Pedro. I was rolling my eyes with the Luiz transfer but he's been so solid at the back. I hope whenever Zouma is ready to come in he can fulfill the role if the other CBs get injured.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Joel said:


> Guess who capped him 8*D


:canunot

I noticed. Went with Negredo

Matt Phillips also :crying:

I am hunting you now (Y)


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Watching Man City implode yesterday was beautiful. :ken I hope Ageuro and Fernandinho receive lengthy bans for their disgusting actions. :evil

That Arsenal performance. :giroud Sanchez is pure filth at the moment, he was absolutely sensational. As long as he and Ozil stay healthy we'll have a great shot at the title this year IMO.

I love how open and entertaining this season has been so far. Hope it stays this way right up until the wire.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Take my anal virginity, Alexis Sanchez. Take all of it!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

@Brock Liverpool :lmao


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Someone photoshop Loris Karius' face onto a big steaming bowl of Danny Dugmeat.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> @Brock Liverpool :lmao


:finger




























Next week, Klopp should just send out Firmino/Mane/Lallana and maybe Milner because there isn't much point in our back 5 being out there, Getting sick of this; We score 4 goals or whatever, then concede, shit our pants and make the last 20 minutes into a shitstorm of dire defending.

This was a game of two halves TBH. First half we were in full control, then we started the second half slowly, conceded a goal, got another, then fell apart. We just didn't know what to do and lost pretty much all of our composure.

It's still really early in the season but these kind of results/second half defensive meltdowns are going to cost us more in the long run. We have gotten away with it so far, but today was just fucking beyond frustrating.

3-1 should have been the end of it. End of.

Best in the league going forward too.  West Ham next week and we SHOULD win quite easily, depends on if we can defend with 20 minutes to go or not.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Mkhitaryan is in the starting line-up again :mark:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Brock said:


> :finger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your GK is shit too. Mignolet should definitely come back in next week.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bournemouth were great second half tho. Just kept attacking as they needed to and exposed our weaknesses. Credit to them because I like them as a club, but we really shouldn't be losing in this manner. 

It's not about the title either, I just want us to cut this shit out tbh as we are so good to watch going forward and it's infuriating watching us collapse.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm afraid of what i'm about to watch 

#HAVEFAITH


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

We'll probably go onto wallop West Ham next week

:fingerscrossed

and order will be restored, but the sting of this defeat just feels shit.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Dare to Zlatan!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

What a half of fuckery. Oliver is scandalously bad. Rojo is a moron.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805449239895613440
Rojo

:bunk


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

:larry


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Wankers


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You'd think Mourinho would have learned that he doesn't have the team to shut up shop at 1-0 by now...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Fellaini is a useless cunt. Please Jose, in January, sell him if given the chance.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bosque


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This team is finding new and creative ways to break your heart. At least I cashed in on this one.

Absolutely soul destroying. Knew it was set up for Fellaini to fuck it up. The league is gone, we're not finishing in the top 5.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

:jet7

:jet7

:jet7

:jet7

:jet7

:jet7

:jet7

:jet7

:jet7

:jet7

:jet7

:jet7

:jet7

:jet7

:jet7

:jet7

:jet7

:jet7

:jet7

:jet7

:jet7

:jet7

:jet7

:jet7

:jet7

:jet7

:jet7

:jet7
















































































































































































































































































:banana


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Brock said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805449239895613440
> :bunk


For me it is worse. Reminds me of a old style Julian Dicks leg breaker


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rojo's was definitely worse.

At least Aguero's tackle was on David Luiz.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Rowdy Yates said:


> For me it is worse. Reminds me of a old style Julian Dicks leg breaker


Yeah my response was for the tackle rather than the twitter response. It's at least as bad IMO.

Fucking hate these types of unnecessary challenges.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Gueye was going over well before Fellaini touched him btw. Still doesn't excuse the stupid substitution. If you go anywhere near Fellaini you get a foul based on his reputation alone.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Only way to get through a Man Utd match, I guess?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805470358887419905


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

It was a very very soft pen, also i dont think United have the players (?) or the mentality to park the bus match after match, Pogba match was atrocious


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Fonte and January can't come quickly enough.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:hoganutd


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

meanwhile the MOYESIAH continues his resurrection (same for big vic). Watmores injury could be a blow though, dont really have a replacement for his energy until Borini comes back or unless Khazri shows last seasons form instead of this season. Kone probably played his best game of the season yesterday too. Beat swansea and we might actually be back amongst it


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Rojo should of been shown a straight red IMO.

Games like Liverpool vs. Bournemouth are exactly why I love this league. It's by far the most entertaining in the world.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

This is getting ridiculous now.

Fuck Fellaini.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Calamity at the back in the last twenty minutes. We definitely thought we had the match won after scoring the second as we took the foot off the pedal. I believe in Karius but he had a stinker. Hope it's just a blip and things don't get any worse from now on. It's just a shame that we haven't fixed up our back four for what feels like forever now. 

Fellaini clumsy, nothing new.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

home to reading in the 3rd round of the fa cup. Good draw

JAAP! :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

MONDAY NIGHT FABIO

:mark:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Away to Preston. This is so fixed it's unreal. All those fans going on about how Arsenal get too many home ties and now this. The FA have well and truly done us up the behind :grrr

Meanwhile Liverpool are at home to TBD. Who the fuck are TBD? Some made up mob from Penrith? Why not just ask Harchester United or the fucking Springfield Isotopes? Shambles.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Fellaini :hoganutd


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Aguero only received a four game suspension for his tackle on Luiz. I guarantee you if that had been Diego Costa the punishment would of been more severe. :mj

Fernandino also received a three game suspension for attempting to chokeslam good guy Fabregas.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

New screenshots from a brand new update for *FIFA Online 3.
*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Late on this but whatever :finger

Thought we were the better team on Sunday but these weren't dropped points that we deserved to have. Fellaini staying at Utd as long as he has and playing as many games as he has is one of the greatest con jobs on the down low. Neville called it best when he said it was pathetic from him. Really was. Didn't create anywhere near enough chances ourselves. Finally got a bit of luck and did nothing with it. Zlatan goal was fortunate and if Funes Mori's effort rating was 5 points higher he would have started running back a good 5 seconds earlier and cleared it. Rojo was a red card. Sickening that he's getting playing time ahead of Fosu Mensah. Zlatan could have easily have gone too. Would have been harsh but we've been on the wrong end of those lately. Oliver had a horrendous showing and should be reffing in League 2 this weekend. He won't be though because they can be horrendous and at worst they go down to a big Championship game for the following weekend. How Barry and Rojo both ended the match should be beyond everyone.

Alli should be retro banned for that disgusting dive. Amuses me how he's not being lynched for doing that shit on a weekly basis this season when you remember the treatment Young and Januzaj got. Big club problems.

Aguero getting the same suspension he would have got for pulling someone's shirt and denying a clear goal scoring opportunity is just fucking woeful. Tremendous precedent to set. *


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Fellaini could be good as an impact sub if used further forward, more similar to the role he was playing at Everton when he was signed. I think more of the blame should go to Jose for playing a known clumsy and slightly reckless player out of position when Man Utd should have been trying to hold out a lead.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

The blame goes to Fellaini for being fucking shit.

There's no defence for him, he's abysmal. A 10/10 game for him is a 5/10 game for anyone else.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Maybe not banishing a much better and more experienced player from the squad, who plays in the same position, might have helped? :hmm:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Everton were long balling it, subbing on a tall guy seemed like it'd make sense. I'd rather we subbed on a tree.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Vader said:


> Everton were long balling it, subbing on a tall guy seemed like it'd make sense. I'd rather we subbed on a tree.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/46714338-post7126.html

:jet7


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

He's hard to play against when he's in full flow but yeah that's a bad post from Jet.

Do you have a vault of all his posts or something? That's over a year old.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Easy to find a post like that with the Search feature

I have a bookmarked folder of them :fellabot


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

So surely Jose should be blamed too for playing someone who's "fucking shit", "abysmal" and can't play above a 5/10 level.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

No as he's the only option on the bench to deal with constant long balls near the end. He was a logical sub. All of those clever quotations you made are why Fellaini shouldn't be at this club, he's proven time after time to be a liability but when teams are hoofing it you'd expect a 6 foot 4 guy to understand his role. Being an idiot isn't his role but he's doing a good job at it.

But yeah let's all keep blaming Jose and not some of the absolute shit that is still somehow at the club. Jose rates effort highly, Fellaini will likely try hard in training so he gets rewarded.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

So if Jose rewarding "abysmal" and "shit" players by persisting with them when they're not good enough to be at the club, how is he not to blame when they make errors? 

It's not as though Fellaini being clumsy and giving away fouls is a new thing. He should only play in an attacking role or not at all.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Sad to hear Bolasie could be out for over a year. I know it's Everton but I wouldn't wish that upon anyone and he's a top player IMO.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Can you stop doing those quotations, it looks ridiculous. Sir Alex played Djemba Djemba, shit players get games. 

I'm not repeating myself for the millionth time after this time. Fellaini gets games as he's an aerial threat and is meant to nullify that option. He is literally the only bench option who came do that. Why are you finding that hard to understand? Is it Mourinho fault that Fellaini dove into that tackle? No. Fellaini was given a job and didn't do it. He's at fault, again. Until we get another option to defend against long balls he will get games.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Fellaini wouldn't get into the Chapecoense team.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

@GOD OF CUNT - Gonna come to Scotland to give you a hug and tell you it's going to be ok, when Alexis joins Chelsea this summer.


----------



## SnakeSkin99 (Dec 9, 2016)

Wonder if anyone made a bet on leicester going down this season?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Alexis to Chelsea? Nah. Not happening. 

I am waiting for Chelsea to breakdown. I've had just enough of them in first.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

We're a third of the way through the season and Fellaini has played 15 games. Djemba Djemba's entire Man Utd career was 20 games.

We all knew he was shit coming into this season, he should've been shipped off. Don't see how Mourinho doesn't take any blame, remember at the start of the season when Fellaini was starting every week in a midfield two with Pogba :bosque


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Was. Key word.

You hate Mourinho we get it.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

GOD OF CUNT said:


> Fellaini wouldn't get into the Chapecoense team.


Savage. :ken



Joel said:


> [MENTION=174208]When Alexis joins Chelsea this summer.


Please don't joke around like that.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Just seen Leicester went 3-0 up against Manchester City inside the opening 20 minutes. 

:wtf


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mourinho's fault.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Rekt :berlino


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Those damn foxes

roud


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

wow!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

John Stones is really, really bad at football.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

BALD FRAUD


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

It's definitely martinez fault that stones is shit at football

Once he's playing under a manager that can DEFENCE he'll be terrific.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Always said Stones was shit :lenny

Moreno of Centerbacks. Low IQ imbecile. You can't coach that level of stupid out of someone


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Stones must be thick as mince. Keeps making the same mistakes over and over again. 

Bravo is looking a huge flop as of this moment. Hardly makes any saves and is displaying very little presence, which tbf is probably down to the change of style in play and something that some goalkeepers struggle to adapt to when first moving from Spain to England.

Shit tactics from Pep which absolutely suited Leicester didn't help City defensively either. Playing a high line with a split and open three at the back, consisting of just one 'natural' centre back (that being Stones who isn't really a natural defender), must be a dream to play against for someone like Vardy who has exceptional pace and movement that can destroy large spaces.

Hopefully Leicester can put a run together now they don't have CL distractions. Mahrez and Vardy looking like their 15/16 versions tonight for the first time this season. Mahrez' first touch assist for the third Leicester goal was sublime.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Was kinda nice seeing Leicester tear it up again like it was last season, really hope they can start to climb the table, I just hate seeing that man Ranieri struggling :mj2


Pep is having a mare, and the signings of Stones and Bravo are looking like horrendous business so far.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Posted this in the CB earlier, but for those who haven't seen it:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807609422176485376
Had form for it at Norwich too, but this is just something else. Hopefully the press give him dogs abuse for it in the same way they did to Alli. The FA really need to update their retroactive banning rules for shit like this.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That is absolutely disgusting. That's worse than the Alli one, ffs.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Snodgrass

:bunk

That is fucking bad.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Paying that amount for Stones was absolutely bonkers, English or not.

Think we'll see better performances from him if he ever gets a sustained run of a games alongside Kompany, though.

It's strange that City hit the ground running so well and have faltered later, expected the opposite to happen. Good to see Leicester performing again now that they've qualified from their CL group, which was obviously their priority.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Pep can't figure out why he isn't winning every week 3-0 and 12 points clear on top of the league already


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

"Vardy's first treble since 2012 when he was playing for Fleetwood against Ebbsfleet"

Surprising as I thought he might have grabbed one last season tbh.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Seb said:


> Paying that amount for Stones was absolutely bonkers, English or not.
> 
> Think we'll see better performances from him if he ever gets a sustained run of a games alongside Kompany, though.
> 
> *It's strange that City hit the ground running so well and have faltered later, expected the opposite to happen.* Good to see Leicester performing again now that they've qualified from their CL group, which was obviously their priority.


Apparently Pep has changed (and been forced to change at times) the starting line up more than any other manager in the league. That's probably part of it. Its hard to build long term momentum when you keep changing the team every week. For all the criticisms of player burnout, Chelsea and Leicester (not so much of a problem when you're on peds :keys) rarely rotated their starting line ups when they both won the league the last two seasons. They both generally stuck to winning systems as well. 

I might be wrong, but I'm also sure I read that Conte has made the least starting line up changes out of any manager in the league so far this season. 

Conte has also now found an ideal system which he has stuck to, whereas Pep has tinkered with the defensive system (or lack thereof :keys) a lot, not just changing but going back and forth on it. Fullbacks narrow in midfield, a standard four at the back and now this three pseudo-centre back's with with wing backs line up. His pool of defenders isn't good for the level they're aspiring to and it seems it doesn't matter what set up they play in, as they struggle to keep clean sheets. At the same time it can't be easy for those defenders when their roles keep changing. A bit of a catch 22 situation.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Stones with Kompany would help a hell of a lot but anything with Kompany now seems like a fairytale for City. He's done at the top level, obviously not talent wise, as he's far too injury prone to rely on. He's making Ledley King look healthy at this point. City need two centre backs in January, certainly in the summer if not then. Who, I don't know. Kolarov is barely a left back, never mind a centre half. Stones has been dreadful, genuinely poor beyond putting any sort of blame on inexperience - all well and good attempting to play how he does but he's very readable, you know he's unlikely to hoof the ball out. Otamendi is abysmal. I know he may have done well in Spain, might have looked amazing for Valencia - he's been too shit for City to assume anything is going to change at his age. It's fair enough if a foreign kid comes in and struggles early on but not someone Otamendi's age who is already a full international. The exact same applies for Bravo, I've not seen much of Barca over the past couple of years but it must go to show how easy they have it over in Spain. I'm not sure if this'll make sense as a sentence but whilst the Spanish league is a better standard, the physicality of the Premier League makes it much harder to play in. Bravo is making the decision to get rid of, an error prone, Joe Hart look hilarious. He's been a disaster for City, he's been bought on the basis of the standard of his footwork whilst failing at the basic goalkeeping fundamentals.

United are frequently laughed at on here for their struggles, most of the time rightly so, but there's no chance that'll happen to City. All because of the holy angel Pep Guardiola, footballing genius. Walked into the best team in Spain, walked into the best team in Germany, walked into the best team in England.... can't quite manage it in a competitive league can poor little Pep?

Give me the eye poking, referee hating, draw snatching, bus parking, HONEST man Jose Mourinho any day of the week.

In all seriousness, Pep deserves to get more shit than he has been getting. He won't get fuck all as he's a boring cunt who doesn't make headlines or create conversations. Mourinho is either loved or despised, if United lose or draw it's his fault, if they win it's the players. City were tactically inept today. 

All in all - LET'S BLAME PEP.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

@Vader As you say, the prem obviously isn't the best league in the world, but I've felt for a long time that it's the hardest to play in if you're a goalkeeper, so I certainly agree with what you're implying there. In England keepers have to deal with so many more high balls, while refs allow attacking players to get away with much more physical challenges at set pieces. The league is also very competitive with a lot of teams playing with ambition via open gung Ho box to box football, which means keepers can be badly exposed. Going from Barcelona playing against tactical walls most weeks to that situation is very different. Valdes has found that out too in a different way.

Having said that, the relatively little amount of work that Bravo (and Valdes, particularly in his final season) was required to perform, was of a high standard. The Barcelona defence was also a lot more stable in terms of the system used, personnel and players having the qualities to play death by fitba from their own penalty spot and cornee flags, whereas City look completely out of their depth at it at times.

Personally I think Bravo's biggest issues are his lack of height (in a very high long ball league) and reaching an age where his athletic ability to compensate for that, or to cover the majority of the goal from all angles, is declining. Similar happened to Casillas too, although obviously he didn't have to worry about being bastarded out of his boots by meathead cloggers every other week. At least when someone like De Gea was struggling to adapt at first, he had the body frame to fill into, while still having great agility/diving reach. He also had time on his side, which Bravo lacks. He has the chance to improve but he's going to have to do it quickly.

As for Stones, the only way I can see him improving to the standard required for Pep's brand of football, that would justify his fee or the ridiculous hype, is to be partnered with a commanding/fast/intelligent bonafide out and out stopper, who can hold his hand through games positionally and mop up during any mad moments. Tactical GENIUS Conte has managed it with Luiz playing next to Cahill and a full back in Azpi (and the enforcers Kante and Matic), but Pep is unlikely to ever set up that way. 

Unfortunately for Stones there aren't many truly great centre backs around now anyway.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Someone like Hol and Jet could educate me on Germany and Italy more as they've a higher interest in those leagues respectively but if I was Pep I'd be looking immediately at the top level defenders from those countries, both countries usually churn out defenders as though it's a factory; Italians especially.

City need a new keeper, Bravo is not going to adapt to this league any time soon. Whether that's Hart or a new guy, who knows. Both full back positions should be a massive concern due to the age of the players at right back or the fact they're shit at left back. We've gone over centre halves, they need at least two. Fernandinho has been great for City but if he's not there Fernando is not a good enough replacement. They've attacking options in abundance but when they're having to drop back to cover the defensive frailties (is that a word?) it pretty much nullifies their threat.

I said in the previous post, and a few times in the past, that City have the best team in the league - I'm actually starting to doubt that. On paper I think they do, on the pitch they just don't work together. At least not on a consistent basis.

Going off your first line though, I'd say the Premier League is the 2nd best - your wording makes it seem like I'd have it at SPL standards.....


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Pep on being told MCFC didn't win a tackle in first 35 mins: 'I'm not coaching tackles. I'm not training for tackles ... what's tackles?'

:lol

Keep it up Pep.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

He's either an elite troll or legitimately insane.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

City bought the wrong Valencia CB, and I couldn't be more pleased about that.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Not sure how Stones or man city back line as a whole would benefit having this version of kompany next to him? (OK yes I've returned to this thread but only after being away through illness, did miss you guys though) Stones can have some excuses for his mistake even though those excuses are weak can say like his age of 22 (most CBS don't hit prime to late 20s), new coach, new tactics, new team etc but kompany was making mistakes like crazy not to long ago himself & that was in his late 20s on top that. Think cos been out so long people forgotten that kompany was making daft mistakes himself quite a few often not learning from past mistake made. To me kompany best season was 11-12 & been going backward every since yes I take into that he was solid in 2014 when mcfc won league but even that season he was at fault for goals. I also take into account that his a leader of that group on pitch something mcfc badly miss when his not about but his hardly reliable be there anymore due to serious injuries he has had to begin with but biggest reason kompany at man city is not workable at all is what Pep likes his team defences to do he likes def/CBS press high aggressively & play high line but need have pace to get back if caught out but also have positional sense off ball & to be bold in play with ball. 

How does all that describe current Kompany in any way? Even If he was fit? Kompany wants stay on edge of his own box now also kompany now very poor & limited with his passing range his injuries also taken away his pace & on his own makes reckless tackles cover up his lack of good positioning even if kompany was be useful to man city he need be fit mainly but pep need change whole MO as manager to start with to play different way of playing to get best out kompany. 

So Having just watched that Leicester game where he had 2 def back at times against prob quickest 9 in league & one most direct & fasted teams on break he still kept pushing whole team in Leicester own half getting done on break I bet Leicester & Vardy couldn't believe their luck at mcfc/pep naivety tonight. Having been done by Chelsea on break last week & clearly not watching any of Leicester style play & always being his way or high way person why & go back further to summer where booted hart out cos his team needed ball playing GK in bravo he didn't care about hart rep before got to mcfc what he done there he died to him & told him go away he needed someone else why that someone was Bravo only pep knows. So why would Pep change way wants teams or players to play to suit just Kompany? Only way pep can achieve anything their is by buying a new GK & new def & new cm as well which in fact raises questions on him as a manager as that often criticism that is leveled at Jose I believe that he buys success through big chequebook, well...

Man city get done on break again & again this season cos pep won't change. Why would he? He wants his team/players to adapt to his way & his way won't change so can't do it you will be sold & same applies to him & league he feels that league should adapt to him but pl a ruthless heartless bitch that forces teams & coaches to adapt to it it's a harsh learning exp for pep & man city his finding out what pl is about prob not best league but most competitive & his finding team aren't good enough in most areas of pitch & his not learning on top that to adapt his style, tactics & team shape accordingly to each game 1 game is 3 at back next is 4 even changing mid game, then got 2 cams then got 3 cms now has 3 wingers with cam on flanks wants false 9 then doesn't. To be brutally Honest having seen his quote on not teaching team how tackle he doesn't seem like manager adapt tactics stop teams threats believing again his way just work like that & always score more then opposition. I imagine if asked any man city fan how line up v Watford on Wed I think most wouldn't know. Bar few thing like they will try & achieve playing a lot of sideways passes before relying on silva or KdB to create individual bits of magic, always dominate possession which in pep mind is most important thing not so much what you do with ball when have it though be fun to watch cos when on song pep team do play great attacking football no doubt bit key here is they will mainly get caught high up pitch on the break (where prob stones or/& bravo make more cock ups in doing so.) 

Edit - It's not been mentioned much elsewhere but I think I said here last season when we faced pelle man city in March how crap man city are off ball more so when they dont have it but when saw Pep take over at man city he improved them on that aspect right away bit like he did at barca in 2008 when he took over but oddly their just as bad if not more so then were last season ok maybe cos adding in stones & bravo to their def as made it that way but also now playing Kolorov or Sagna at CB which has be seen as bad move which doesn't help anyway. But Christ their woeful when don't have ball it's like their coached to only do things with plan always being well have more of ball anyway so doesnt matter what we do when done have it just push high up & that it job done. Know takes time to adapt & settle but I expected better then what they have done so far think that question should be raised with pep & wasn't it one of Spanish directors in that pep doc on sky sports saying how they expected pep bring further intensity to this mcfc side ummm? If anything their meek as lamb they were unable keep ball today cos of a wet pitch FFS something should of aided that team anyway?

To me man city in fight for 4th place along with us & Spurs as it stands anyway but we need win v Spurs tomorrow get to just 6'points off man city (it's sad say that cos rather we were in a fight for league but is what it is & 4th place best get this season at moment so that is what go for with anything beyond that being a added bonus in league anyway).


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

At the moment, Stones is no better than Chiriches was. 

Will never forget this.










:lmao :lmao


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Pep was also talking some high quality bullshit during the bt sport post match interview, claiming the problem isn't the players... or the system.
@Vader I didn't imply that, not sure how you got that impression. I was just agreeing with how you summed up the situation of the league not being the best, despite being the hardest for keepers. The prem is a much better league this season than it has been in a long time. It could be the best again given time as we have the best pool of top level manager's here, although La Liga still has the most elite players atm.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Andre said:


> Posted this in the CB earlier, but for those who haven't seen it:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807609422176485376
> Had form for it at Norwich too, but this is just something else. Hopefully the press give him dogs abuse for it in the same way they did to Alli. The FA really need to update their retroactive banning rules for shit like this.


*Didn't they do that a couple of seasons ago but as always it became one of those new initiatives that they made a song and dance about at first and then just quietly forgot about it. I'm not for handing out retro bans for diving unless you're 1000% sure the intent is to cheat and there's no contact because sometimes you can go down without any actual contact because you feel pressure from a defender or you anticipate a challenge coming so you get ready to ride it and take the foul but then nothing comes and you end up "diving". They're impossible ones to explain to people who don't get what you mean by that but if you've played enough and been in them situations you understand. That and the Alli one last week are just flat out cheating though and should be given bans for it. If an innocent attempt to play the ball that you mistime can get you a 3 game ban then trying to con a referee like that should at least get you a one game ban. Especially when you have a history of it. Should be extra for not even pulling off a convincing con too. *


Andre said:


> Apparently Pep has changed (and been forced to change at times) the starting line up more than any other manager in the league. That's probably part of it. Its hard to build long term momentum when you keep changing the team every week. For all the criticisms of player burnout, Chelsea and Leicester (not so much of a problem when you're on peds :keys) rarely rotated their starting line ups when they both won the league the last two seasons. They both generally stuck to winning systems as well.
> 
> I might be wrong, but I'm also sure I read that Conte has made the least starting line up changes out of any manager in the league so far this season.
> 
> Conte has also now found an ideal system which he has stuck to, whereas Pep has tinkered with the defensive system (or lack thereof :keys) a lot, not just changing but going back and forth on it. Fullbacks narrow in midfield, a standard four at the back and now this three pseudo-centre back's with with wing backs line up. His pool of defenders isn't good for the level they're aspiring to and it seems it doesn't matter what set up they play in, as they struggle to keep clean sheets. At the same time it can't be easy for those defenders when their roles keep changing. A bit of a catch 22 situation.


*There's certain aspects of great title winning teams that are pretty much sure fire certs to always be present and lack of rotation is one of them. Obviously not as a whole over a season but more knowing your best XI and always going to that XI when needed. Maybe at most 2-3 positions can be up for grabs but generally speaking I can't recall a great team that would rotate their starting XI for must win games by more than the odd player here and there. And then it's usually for tactical purposes. If Pep hadn't built his reputation we'd all be labelling him totally clueless right now. Square pegs round holes and all that. Was summed up when he took Iheanacho off and stuck Yaya up top which actually killed off some decent momentum they had built up. Kolarov at any back other than in the transfer window is baffling but CB even more so. He was trying Zabaleta in midfield this week like he's Phillip fucking Lahm because it worked when he did it there so let's go for it again with a massively inferior footballing mind. Don't get at all why he made a switch to 3 at the back in the first place let alone sticking with a losing formula when he had a winning one at the start of the season. It's one thing if you have the personnel for it, try it and it backfires but he has neither. Playing Navas when you have Sane on the bench is hilarious too. Or literally anyone with a bit of something about them over Navas. Definitely getting by on reputation and that includes his good guy personality too. We're playing much better than City these last 6 or so weeks but all the pressure is still on Jose. Obviously it's a results business but they're not getting them either. They've been pretty much bad since the Utd game bar the Barca game. 11 points from 9 games now. Sunderland have 10 from 9. Swansea 8 from 9. Boro 10 from 11. West Ham 9 from 9. *


Vader said:


> Stones with Kompany would help a hell of a lot but anything with Kompany now seems like a fairytale for City. He's done at the top level, obviously not talent wise, as he's far too injury prone to rely on. He's making Ledley King look healthy at this point. City need two centre backs in January, certainly in the summer if not then. Who, I don't know. Kolarov is barely a left back, never mind a centre half. Stones has been dreadful, genuinely poor beyond putting any sort of blame on inexperience - all well and good attempting to play how he does but he's very readable, you know he's unlikely to hoof the ball out. Otamendi is abysmal. I know he may have done well in Spain, might have looked amazing for Valencia - he's been too shit for City to assume anything is going to change at his age. It's fair enough if a foreign kid comes in and struggles early on but not someone Otamendi's age who is already a full international. The exact same applies for Bravo, I've not seen much of Barca over the past couple of years but it must go to show how easy they have it over in Spain. I'm not sure if this'll make sense as a sentence but whilst the Spanish league is a better standard, the physicality of the Premier League makes it much harder to play in. Bravo is making the decision to get rid of, an error prone, Joe Hart look hilarious. He's been a disaster for City, he's been bought on the basis of the standard of his footwork whilst failing at the basic goalkeeping fundamentals.
> 
> United are frequently laughed at on here for their struggles, most of the time rightly so, but there's no chance that'll happen to City. All because of the holy angel Pep Guardiola, footballing genius. Walked into the best team in Spain, walked into the best team in Germany, walked into the best team in England.... can't quite manage it in a competitive league can poor little Pep?
> 
> ...


*Bravo's been a flop. I was trying to think of good moments for him at City and I was blanking. He was a great keeper at Barca. Stats are misleading for Barca keepers because they can get clean sheets with little to do but he pulled off great saves on a weekly basis during his time there and had plenty to do with how open Barca's back line was the last couple of seasons. He's been great for Chile when I've seen them and was for Sociedad too. He's much better than he's showing at City but for whatever reason it's not working for him there. And it's not just the issues mentioned already in this thread that foreign keepers face. He's lost his shot stopping ability too and that's pretty much unexplainable besides possible mental factors. 

Stones has been legit terrible this season. Not oh he's a young player so give him time. Legit. Terrible. Absolutely awful on the ball by any standard let alone he's great on the ball for a defender standards. It's one thing making the mistakes but he's making the same mistake every single week atm and is arguably adding to Bravo's poor form with all these horrible passes in his defensive third. 

I think the most startling thing about them today as how it seemed as though they couldn't deal with playing with the ball on a zippier pitch because of the rain. 

Edit: Pep sounded absolute bonkers in the pre-game presser in midweek too but he was saying it like he was taking the piss a little but you weren't entirely sure. I think he's a top top quality manager and dismissing what he did with Barca and Bayern is really silly but he's doing a great impression of a clueless manager as of late. *


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Andre said:


> Pep was also talking some high quality bullshit during the bt sport post match interview, claiming the problem isn't the players... or the system.
> 
> @Vader I didn't imply that, not sure how you got that impression. I was just agreeing with how you summed up the situation of the league not being the best, despite being the hardest for keepers. The prem is a much better league this season than it has been in a long time. It could be the best again given time as we have the best pool of top level manager's here, although La Liga still has the most elite players atm.


Just the obviously isn't the best league bit. Makes it seem like it'd be lower than 2nd or 3rd. It's purely from a wording stand point, not that I actually think you'd have it rated lower.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

@Vader the obviously comes from how shit the standard of the league has been since United stunk out Wembley vs Barca and how poorly English teams have done in the CL since Chelsea bumbled their way to the trophy somehow. I mean, come on, Leicester won the league last season. The prem hasn't had any right to be classed as the best for some time, the entertainment factor being a different discussion though.

@seabs (eurgh stupid Xmas name) the shot stopping is explainable. Maybe I didn't make it clear, but short keeper + declining agility + erratic positioning (x lack of defensive organisation) = ain't saving many shots pal. If you're a relative manlet with t-Rex arms and a spring like a broken slinky in quick sand then you're going to struggle to cover enough of the goal, which is why you see goals like the one that Bravo palmed in when it was hardly tucked in a postage stamp between the post and bar.

Edit: that sig! hil


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

hil1 :sodone


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Only going by MOTD but Zaha has looked outstanding this season.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Just in time for that African Nations Cup.........................Unless Gareth persuades him to stay with England.

He was excellent today for sure.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Some fantastic posts by Seabs, Andre and Vader on the last page :clap

It's crazy how we were all stunned about Cabaye joining Palace in summer 2015 - thinking he was way above Palace. Fast forward 18 months or so to winter 2016 and he is now a Palace sub. Incredible how things can change so quickly.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> Only going by MOTD but Zaha has looked outstanding this season.


He's the ultimate MOTD player to be fair.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Jeff Hendrick goal

:banderas


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Leicester won a game!

Stop the presses!!!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Brock said:


> Jeff Hendrick goal
> 
> :banderas


Not even the best goal in that segment.

That honour goes to Le God :banderas


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Andre said:


> Not even the best goal in that segment.
> 
> That honour goes to Le God :banderas


Not sure what the score was when he scored that goal, losing I suspect, but I love his understated/ok let's re-group and get on with this, celebration.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Can't wait.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Man City's implosion continues to bear such wonderful festive treats. :ken Ranieri was wise to rest his squad during the week.

@GOD OF CUNT I think it's time to start believing brother, this is going to be our year, I can feel it in my testes. :henry


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Personally would have the Prem on par with the Bundesliga at this point. On the whole the league has improved this season but some of the top level games have been a poor standard (how awful was City vs Chelsea?) - then again, so was El Clasico.

La Liga is still way out ahead, in spite of Barca, Madrid and Atleti all regressing. Their record in Europe over the last 5 years is just so much better than anyone else. Once again this season - all 7 Spanish teams in Europe qualified from their groups.



Vader said:


> Otamendi is abysmal. I know he may have done well in Spain, might have looked amazing for Valencia - he's been too shit for City to assume anything is going to change at his age. It's fair enough if a foreign kid comes in and struggles early on but not someone Otamendi's age who is already a full international. The exact same applies for Bravo, I've not seen much of Barca over the past couple of years but it must go to show how easy they have it over in Spain. I'm not sure if this'll make sense as a sentence but whilst the Spanish league is a better standard, the physicality of the Premier League makes it much harder to play in. Bravo is making the decision to get rid of, an error prone, Joe Hart look hilarious. He's been a disaster for City, he's been bought on the basis of the standard of his footwork whilst failing at the basic goalkeeping fundamentals.
> 
> United are frequently laughed at on here for their struggles, most of the time rightly so, but there's no chance that'll happen to City. All because of the holy angel Pep Guardiola, footballing genius. *Walked into the best team in Spain, walked into the best team in Germany, walked into the best team in England*.... can't quite manage it in a competitive league can poor little Pep?


Barca were miles away from the best team in Spain when he joined, and after last season it's disingenuous to suggest City were the best team in England.

Otamendi did look great for Valencia, but he only had one proper season there, and he was surrounded by an awesome backline - Gaya, Mustafi, Diego Alves. Maybe that made him look better than he was because as you've said he's looked shit for ages at City.

Bravo however, performed very well over a sustained period. It's sad to see him struggle - maybe he's past it, maybe he's out of form, maybe he hasn't adapted. It's recency bias to suggest he had it easy in Spain or wasn't a fantastic keeper prior to this season though (and not just with his feet), both for Barcelona and Chile. Ironically it was his complete lack of errors (compared to ter Stegen) that made him such a good keeper, whereas now he looks like he'll make an error every game.

Personally I think it was a mistake to get rid of Hart - he was a top keeper, regardless of a poor Euro's, also a homegrown player with a history of the club.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

That highlighted bit was the part of all that where I was only semi serious. Making a few wind up comments. It was more of an 'on paper they have the best team' statement over actually performing as such.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Andre said:


> @Vader the obviously comes from how shit the standard of the league has been since United stunk out Wembley vs Barca and how poorly English teams have done in the CL since Chelsea bumbled their way to the trophy somehow. I mean, come on, Leicester won the league last season. The prem hasn't had any right to be classed as the best for some time, the entertainment factor being a different discussion though.
> 
> @seabs (eurgh stupid Xmas name) the shot stopping is explainable. Maybe I didn't make it clear, but short keeper + declining agility + erratic positioning (x lack of defensive organisation) = ain't saving many shots pal. If you're a relative manlet with t-Rex arms and a spring like a broken slinky in quick sand then you're going to struggle to cover enough of the goal, which is why you see goals like the one that Bravo palmed in when it was hardly tucked in a postage stamp between the post and bar.
> 
> Edit: that sig! hil


*It's so drastic over such a short span of time for it to be just them factors. It's only a few months ago that he was great for Chile at the Copa America and a few more that he had a fantastic season for Barca. I don't doubt it's part of it but not more than mental factors such as low confidence, not adapting to a new team/country/style of play and John Stones being a monster. 

If anyone isn't aware hil1 is doing meet and greets every night at skanky clubs and it's producing the most amazing pictures ever. Just when you thought nothing could beat this. *


Seb said:


> Personally would have the Prem on par with the Bundesliga at this point. On the whole the league has improved this season but some of the top level games have been a poor standard (*how awful was City vs Chelsea?*) - then again, so was El Clasico.


*

1) La Liga
2) EPL
3) Bundesliga*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

JOY~! said:


> *
> 
> 1) La Liga
> 2) EPL
> 3) Bundesliga*


It was an all-round shitshow. City's defence were awful, despite not having to do much, which cost them the win. Their finishing was also dreadful, culminating in De Bruyne missing sitters and open goals. Chelsea's defence was awful (Luiz and in particular Cahill), but because City's finishing was awful, they weren't punished. Chelsea's midfield also created basically nothing for most of the game, then Costa went God Mode and won them the game. On top of this, the referee was awful. Luiz should have been off. City should've had 1 or 2 pens. The scenes at the end from the City players + Cesc were disgraceful.

I remember Joel after the game saying Chelsea were awful. Didn't matter though, they were clinical.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

It's possibly mental as well, seeing as the positioning for the first Vardy goal suggested a lack of confidence/concentration (maybe also overcompensating on his near post due to fears of what I'm about to explain), but I was also watching the goals he conceded against Chelsea in the previous game and it looked like he was struggling to get down to any of them or even push off into an actual dive. Similar happened for the King goal yesterday, where Bravo struggled to gain any real flight in his dive in order to get off the ground, or aggression in parrying the ball. 

It might seem a drastic change, but it wouldn't be the first time that I've seen a player lose their physical edge and suffering for it when they've heavily relied on it, while also struggling to adapt to a new scenario. Victor Valdes hasn't looked the same keeper since tearing his acl at the end of his Barcelona career, when he was outstanding. Shevchenko is the prime example of an outfield version, when he moved to Chelsea and suddenly lost his pace. It's not the same situation, but look at Torres after he lost his pace and joined Chelsea. He went from being a lethal on the shoulder of the last man striker, to an awkward cumbersome non-goal threat in no time at all. It took him years to redefine his game.

All keepers lose the edge on their reflexes/agility/diving spring as they reach their mid 30's, but a lot of them have size to compensate for it, which when coupled with the experience of great positioning can see them perform to a high level late into their 30's. Bravo obviously doesn't have that, which is why I previously compared the situation to when Casillas suddenly went from being one of the best in the world to an absolute disgrace in a very short time period (although there was the difficult situation with Mourinho too which probably didn't help the transition).

Edit: I've forgotten to mention it three times now, but Shay Given is another perfect example. Went from being a great shot stopper to being absolutely useless over a six month period when he was at Villa. Another short goalkeeper.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I just can't see anyone but Chelsea for the title at the moment, it is still early on though. Defences win titles and Chelsea are showing that they have a damn good defence and teams are finding it hard to score against them. That's what? 9 wins on the spin now? Sunderland, Bournemouth, Palace and Stoke all coming up in their next four as well, wouldn't put it passed them to go and win all four. They probably won't and may draw one or more but they're more than capable. 

Looking at the line ups in todays game between Tottenham and Man Utd. I'd be rather disappointed if Spurs don't come away with at least a point. That just shows how far Spurs have come under Pochettino that anything but a point away at Old Trafford is seen as a disappointment. We are pretty much full strength with the players we have available and Alderweireld being back is a big big plus. I think if we play the way we have been over the course of the last few weeks we will cause problems most definitely. I know we've played CSKA Moscow and Swansea but we seem to have been let loose and off the shackles since the Chelsea loss, as if we were playing previously NOT to lose as opposed to going to win to preserve the 'unbeaten run' - It's also no surprise that this has all coincided with Eriksen finding form and playing the best he has done in months. 

Either way, it should be a good game and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Another good half but we'll need a second goal. 

Mkhi is a joy to watch. Amazing composure in the final third. Martial should be taking notes, although he's worked hard to be fair.

Darmian really should be playing. He's poor with and without the ball, gets beaten far too easily and causes panic every time by hoofing it when he has time and space to play it out.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

United have been really, really good today. Probably the best I've seen them this season. Has there been a bigger improvement in a Man Yoo player under Jose than Phil Jones? Where the fuck did that come from? If Wanyama had a proper bunnet Tottenham would be level, though. 



Blackbeard said:


> @GOD OF CUNT I think it's time to start believing brother, this is going to be our year, I can feel it in my testes. :henry


Pls don't, m8. I've been down this road too often.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Good win

Fuck danny rose


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807970350264971266
Great to see Mane is ok and Lallana/Matip are back today. Can is out tho.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Very disappointing - not only did we make United look the best they have looked all season, we showed absolutely no fight. It's like we've gone back to being inconsistent Spurs where you're not sure what team is going to show up. Zero press, zero link up play in attack and awful defending all round. Wanyama is a brilliant player, has shown to be very good this season but I still think him being in the team in central midfield over Eric Dier is costing us.

Mkhitaryan is just class though. Best player in that United team by a considerable distance and it's amazing that Mourinho didn't see it sooner (though I think he may have been injured at times). We're 1 point better off than we were last season but the improvement on the field isn't there. I can't think of one player who has improved this season based on last season, with the exception of perhaps Son and even he was poor today, at times he is so awful on the ball you're amazed he can pull of the goals he does. 

Sums it up that it took us to bring MOUSSA SISSOKO on ffs to finally have a go at Darmian. Tottenham's game is press, eliminate passing avenues and use the full backs for width. We got NONE of that all game. If Walker had done what Sissoko done, we may have had a shot. I literally cannot remember one chance we created from open play and our best chances at goal were from Eriksen free kicks and even those were poor. We looked like the team who played away in Eastern Europe on Thursday not United - I don't think we've scored at Old Trafford since we beat United under Sherwood and that seems moons ago. 

Rojo, Pogba and Mkhitaryan were all brilliant today.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Thank god we managed to hold on for the win.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Erik. said:


> Looking at the line ups in todays game between Tottenham and Man Utd. I'd be rather disappointed if Spurs don't come away with at least a point.


HAHA



> I think if we play the way we have been over the course of the last few weeks we will cause problems most definitely.


HAHA



> It's also no surprise that this has all coincided with Eriksen finding form and playing the best he has done in months.


HAHA WAS POO



In all seriousness, besides Sissoko destroying Darmian for half an hour, Spurs were dreadful. Weren't in the game at all and a couple of long shots from Eriksen and the worst header in the history of people having heads from Wanyama aside, didn't do a thing. Jones and Rojo were fantastic, but the latter will be dropping out once Bailly is back I'd assume. Herrera had another good game in midfield, he's improved tremendously under Mourinho. Or at least played regularly. Pogba was incredibly unlucky with almost a WORLD CLASS free kick. Zlatan held the ball up brilliantly for the most part, getting to the ball before the defenders more often than not. BUT the award for the SUPERSTAR OF THE DECADE goes to Henry Michaeltarian, he's far better than I expected (me no watch bundesliga mucho) and I can only assume he had fitness issues as he's looking like our best player; certainly has been recently. If he's out for anything longer than two weeks I'm gonna be Harold Schumacher-ing Danny Rose's kids. The little fucking worm.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Blackbeard said:


> Man City's implosion continues to bear such wonderful festive treats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been a great start. Arsenal have endured the CL and Prem schedule and remain in the picture. 

I would a lot more comfortable if we had Santi available. He's still so good and his injury is a blow. Hopefully he's the last injury we have to deal with. I love the back five, and feel that the defense should be there for us in most, if not all matches. Something that has been lacking in previous seasons. I'm hoping Ramsey and Xhaka can sort themselves out and reach previous levels of quality of past seasons. If Ramsey from two years ago can show up, fuck yeah. I worry about the pressure and burden on Alexis and Ozil. These two are monsters currently, and that's tough to sustain over a long season. Who will show up when they dip? Save us Theo. 

Ozil. The man brings a happy tear down my cheek. 42 million pounds? Looks like a bargain deal.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Vader said:


> HAHA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I deserve that haha

Definitely feels like we went in a time machine and went back a few years when watching today - not the Spurs team or performance we've become accustomed to. It was worrying really, I'm not even going to blame the whole Champions League hangover bollocks because Man Utd played Thursday and looked a lot more fresh, it just seemed we had no game plan - like I said everything we've based our game on the last 3 years was thrown out the window. Obviously the goal came from a horrendous Kane pass and it was our mistake that won it for Man Utd, but even then I think Man Utd would still have gone on to win the game. 

Desperately missed Lamela today.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Great win. Should give the players some confidence to see out games too. The fucking nerves at the end. That Rose run at the end had me shitting bricks but he was DENIED by Sir Phil Jones. What a man.

Mkhi's injury better not be serious - He's comfortably our best attacking player right now and we'll need him for the Christmas fixtures. Another savage performance from Herrera and fucking ROJO defying all football logic with another great performance - He wont be dropped for Bailly anytime soon as the latter is going to be away in January anyways, no point splitting up what has been a good CB partnership. 

Everyone was pretty good except for Darmian, who is just a nightmare in every aspect of the game. Martial was also pretty sloppy but he should be persisted with. Rashford was fucking atrocious when he came on.

Suddenly the league looks a lot closer. We're right with Spurs and have more momentum than City. Amazing considering how many points we've wasted over the last few weeks. Need to go on a run now.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Very disappointing - not only did we make United look the best they have looked all season, we showed absolutely no fight. It's like we've gone back to being inconsistent Spurs where you're not sure what team is going to show up. Zero press, zero link up play in attack and awful defending all round. Wanyama is a brilliant player, has shown to be very good this season but I still think him being in the team in central midfield over Eric Dier is costing us.
> 
> Mkhitaryan is just class though. Best player in that United team by a considerable distance and it's amazing that Mourinho didn't see it sooner (though I think he may have been injured at times). We're 1 point better off than we were last season but the improvement on the field isn't there. *I can't think of one player who has improved this season based on last season*, with the exception of perhaps Son and even he was poor today, at times he is so awful on the ball you're amazed he can pull of the goals he does.
> 
> ...


I find the bolded comment particularly interesting. Towards the end of last season I was saying Spurs had no chance of a title challenge in 16/17 because the state of the league was flattering their performances and results while they were consistently dipping below 2ppg. I also suggested that the top end of league would improve drastically, especially with such a wealth of high quality managers. However, @Irish Jet was ADAMANT that Poch would continue to improve Spurs' players individually and take the team to the next level, in order to achieve such a title challenge. Obviously I disagreed with all of that. Not surprised to see things work out the way they have.

Jet while you're reading this, I looked at that Fella discussion we had last season when Seb linked one of your posts. Fucking hilarious!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Excellent touch and finish by Lallana.

Don't throw this one away lads.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

@Irish Jet that's a good point about the African Nations with Bailly, didn't realise that. May as well keep what's been a good pairing together then.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Andre said:


> I find the bolded comment particularly interesting. Towards the end of last season I was saying Spurs had no chance of a title challenge in 16/17 because the state of the league was flattering their performances and results while they were consistently dipping below 2ppg. I also suggested that the top end of league would improve drastically, especially with such a wealth of high quality managers. However, @Irish Jet was ADAMANT that Poch would continue to improve Spurs' players individually and take the team to the next level, in order to achieve such a title challenge. Obviously I disagreed with all of that. Not surprised to see things work out the way they have.
> 
> Jet while you're reading this, I looked at that Fella discussion we had last season when Seb linked one of your posts. Fucking hilarious!


We have a lot to learn. We have a young inexperienced coach who has never won anything in his managerial career and the youngest team in the league. Every single team around us spend a lot more money than us when it comes to transfers and wages so I'd say where we are is pretty spot on. I didn't realistically think we would challenge for the title this season and I'd still be happy with fourth place, getting that consistently whilst we're heading into the new stadium will only be good for the team.

It's clear that is the aim too, to break even, hope to make money and punch above our weight. When we have our best Premier League season in history and we go into the summer buying the likes of N'Koudou and Sissoko instead of buying that extra real quality that could push us on. I have the utmost confidence Pochettino will eventually get us to where we want to be and it's a marathon not a sprint but last season has only made the fans expectations that much greater when really, we are doing just as well as we were last season (results wise, not particularly performance wise) but everyone else has clearly improved.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Mkhitaryan is just class though. Best player in that United team by a considerable distance and it's amazing that Mourinho didn't see it sooner (though I think he may have been injured at times).


Mourinho is the one who bought him. He also started him in our biggest game of the season at the time against our local and (ahem) title rivals (insert laughing smiley here). He was so bad he got hooked at half time. Seems to me like Mourinho wanted to let that experience fade away before throwing him back in.

Herrera was awesome today. Seems like the kind of player fans of other teams must hate. I felt the same with Dele Alli today and when I realised it, I started warming to him. Every great team needs somebody everybody else hates. Though I'm saying that because I'm struggling to think of a great team that doesn't have one of those kinds of players. Is there a great nice guy team?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Brock said:


> Excellent touch and finish by Lallana.
> 
> *Don't throw this one away lads.*


Just had to Jinx it didn't ya


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

CGS said:


> Just had to Jinx it didn't ya




Thought Karius had saved the free kick tbh when it happened. Then Matip lost his balance and position.

Once again tho, 1-0 up and we give them a sniff and they've took full advantage of it.

Need to get some attacking intensity back second half.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Carragher's going apeshit here and it's spectacular.



Andre said:


> I find the bolded comment particularly interesting. Towards the end of last season I was saying Spurs had no chance of a title challenge in 16/17 because the state of the league was flattering their performances and results while they were consistently dipping below 2ppg. I also suggested that the top end of league would improve drastically, especially with such a wealth of high quality managers. However, @Irish Jet was ADAMANT that Poch would continue to improve Spurs' players individually and take the team to the next level, in order to achieve such a title challenge. Obviously I disagreed with all of that. Not surprised to see things work out the way they have.
> 
> Jet while you're reading this, I looked at that Fella discussion we had last season when Seb linked one of your posts. Fucking hilarious!


There was almost none of it today anyway, which was curious, but it's incredibly hard to keep that press going for a full 90 as well. There have been games this season where they've started off blistering, then towards the end they understandably start to tire and risk being picked off. You take the good with the bad because it's clearly difficult to play against when Tottenham do it properly, but it's hugely demanding on them physically and they don't have a very deep squad at all. Their recruitment hasn't been good, either. Throw in some Thursday nights in Azerbaijan to go along with the fact they also draw too many games...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Liverpool are simply not going to win the league with the defence they have, it's unfathomable. 

2 away games in 8 days coming up for them, away at Middlesbrough which won't be easy and then away at Goodison Park where form tends to go out the window. It will be interesting to see what the table looks like come next Monday next after two fixtures in quick succession for everyone. Looking at the fixtures, Chelsea really could be about 6 points clear already with the best defence in the league.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

GOD OF CUNT said:


> Carragher's going apeshit here and it's spectacular.
> 
> 
> 
> There was almost none of it today anyway, which was curious, but it's incredibly hard to keep that press going for a full 90 as well. There have been games this season where they've started off blistering, then towards the end they understandably start to tire and risk being picked off. You take the good with the bad because it's clearly difficult to play against when Tottenham do it properly, but it's hugely demanding on them physically and they don't have a very deep squad at all. Their recruitment hasn't been good, either. Throw in some Thursday nights in Azerbaijan to go along with the fact they also draw too many games...


Tbf the extra demand of the CL fixtures, coupled with trying to maintain the high press, was something that I argued would prevent them from being able to take the 'next step'. Even at the end of last season they kind of just fell of a cliff and looked like they were knackered, despite tanking their way out of the Europa League before that stage. Playing like that all of the time is unsustainable if you don't have enough rotation options, which Spurs definitely don't. On paper they have a good starting XI and a couple of alternates that are worthy of a push for top four, but beyond that there's not much. Agreed that their recruitment was dug meat, only Wanyama for £11M looks a good deal.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Well it's certainly two more points dropped tbh. Only one team in it second half and that was us, we just couldn't get that winning goal.

We certainly deserved it second half IMO. Unless Klopp is determined to stick with Karius, I wouldn't be shocked to see Mignolet return in midweek tbh.

Silly errors and lack on concentration continue to cost us unfortunately. We now have two tricky away games too. Middlesbrough are hit and miss but usually difficult to beat at the Riverside. Then it's the Merseyside derby, which despite Everton's poor form, could go either way as form usually doesn't count for much in this fixture.

So we could be well behind when xmas rolls around unless we cut out the mistakes as we are more than capable of going and winning the next two games.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Anark said:


> Herrera was awesome today. *Seems like the kind of player fans of other teams must hate. I felt the same with Dele Alli today and when I realised it, I started warming to him.* Every great team needs somebody everybody else hates. Though I'm saying that because I'm struggling to think of a great team that doesn't have one of those kinds of players. Is there a great nice guy team?


Herrera and Alli have the two most hateable faces in all of fitba. So...I guess you're right? 

Every team has their bastards. We've probably kept Wilshere as long as we have because he gets wellied and sings songs about Tottenham and they hate it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

How can you hate Dele Alli's face?










Actually, I see.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

GOD OF CUNT said:


> Herrera and Alli have the two most hateable faces in all of fitba. So...I guess you're right?
> 
> Every team has their bastards. We've probably kept Wilshere as long as we have because he gets wellied and sings songs about Tottenham and they hate it.


Maybe if he was more of a bastard on the pitch than he was off it, you lot might actually win something that constitutes more than a day out at Wembley. Is Coquelin that much of a cunt? Hmm, not really. To be honest, I don't care enough about any Arsenal player to hate them. So go enjoy your Champions League 2nd round draws. I'll be over here enjoying United's plethora of bastards. If only we had some of the other types of players that make a great team, then you'd see. Oh yes.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Xhaka was basically signed to be Arsenal's cunt. It has been something they've genuinely lacked since RVP left. You need some players with a nasty streak.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

They used to have Nasri and Fabregas in the same midfield. Both of the biggest bitches in football but cunts of the highest order.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We have 11 angels 

Today are the type of games that worries me about Conte. I love what he has done here on a whole and he has my full support. But the one negative about him is he lets the game go on for too long before making a change. It was clear as day that Fabregas was needed for the beginning of the second half. West Ham were barely offering anything going forward, so there wasn't a need to worry about our midifeld getting bypassed with him in it. But he stuck to his guns and I think it could have costed us today. It would have if Costa wasn't the type of striker/player he is. He's absolutley incredible, btw. 

But we did win :terry If we win our next 4 games and end the first half of the season with 16 wins, 2 losses and 1 draw, I will start to believe :side:


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Joel said:


> We have 11 angels
> 
> Today are the type of games that worries me about Conte. I love what he has done here on a whole and he has my full support. But the one negative about him is he lets the game go on for too long before making a change. It was clear as day that Fabregas was needed for the beginning of the second half. *West Ham* were barely offering anything going forward, so there wasn't a need to worry about our midifeld getting bypassed with him in it. But he stuck to his guns and I think it could have costed us today. It would have if Costa wasn't the type of striker/player he is. He's absolutley incredible, btw.
> 
> But we did win :terry If we win our next 4 games and end the first half of the season with 16 wins, 2 losses and 1 draw, I will start to believe :side:


I thought you converted to supporting Bournemouth last season, not Liverpool :hmm:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Erik. said:


> Very disappointing - not only did we make United look the best they have looked all season,


*That's bullshit because 1) we've had many performances better than that this season and 2) we were great in our own right not because you were shit and let us look good. You were shit though. 

Rojo was fantastic today and had his best game for us by a zillion miles. I laugh every game at everyone who wanted Jones gone because... reasons. Smalling and Bailly gonna have to battle it out to get the other CB spot alongside him. Mike is magnificent. Pogba's been really poor these last few games. I'd like to see us take Zlatan off at the end of games when we're defending leads and stick Martial or Rashford up top because we just have no outlet to break with and expecting him to win balls in the air and hold the play isn't a good numbers game for us. 

Karius is trash. Total amateur geek on the 2nd. Liverpool were always going to slip up once an injury or two hit them and with that defence. We'll be back above them as well as Spurs and City in no time now.

Chelsea are a very good team atm with good fortune making them a great one. Costa's on a whole other level to anyone else in the league not named Alexis Sanchez, Phil Jones or Henry Mike atm. *


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

JOY~! said:


> Pogba's been really poor these last few games. I'd like to see us take Zlatan off at the end of games when we're defending leads and stick Martial or Rashford up top because we just have no outlet to break with and expecting him to win balls in the air and hold the play isn't a good numbers game for us. ]


Eh? I thought he was pretty excellent today. 

Very unlucky with the free kick and forced an excellent save from Lloris soon after. Dealt with the physicality of Wanyama/Dembele and basically saved Darmian in the second half with his help with Sissoko. I thought he was dreadful last week but don't think he done a lot wrong today. His physicality is such an asset.

Same with Ibra, actually thought it was one of his best performances - When we started losing our heads a bit he was making something out of nothing long balls. Thought he was bullying Vertonghen all game. He took the pressure off quite a bit and can set up counters himself. Rashford has been fucking appalling for months - He's young so it's fair enough but he's doing well to get the minutes he's getting at the moment. I think you have to appreciate that with Rashford/Martial you lose that physical outlet, even if you do gain some pace.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Thought our fans were a disgrace today to be honest. Not only for the awful atmosphere which is pretty standard at OT but that fucking booing.

Fellaini can never be accused of not trying. Yes he will make mistakes but he IS an asset when used correctly. He's better than most of our fans give him credit for and doesn't deserve that bullshit that happened today. Where were the boos when he was scoring against Man City? Or in the FA Cup Semi Final?

If there's one thing our fans are normally a credit for it's appreciating what players have done for the club, past or present. If Wayne fucking Rooney can get standing ovations after all the bullshit and horrible performances he's put us through then absolutely no one should be subjected to being booed. Horrendous stuff and the fans should be ashamed. Glad Neville called them out on it.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yeah the Fellaini stuff was garbage. I mean so is he but he's garbage at being told to do something that he's obviously garbage at. It'd be like playing Ibra LB at them booing him because he's a garbage LB. Well yeah. Still not as bad as the ovations Rooney gets every week though. *


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Great to win.

I was nervous. :towns

But then I was excited.

:towns2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:costa has been on fire this season. He might single-handedly hand Chelsea the title. With a little help from Hazard obvs.

Hope Mkhitaryan's injury isn't serious, he's just starting to generate a lot of momentum, would be a pity to watch it all dissipate. :sad: That was a good win for Utd BTW, a much needed confidence builder IMO.

The fans who booed :fellabot should receive public castrations. :armfold

Liverpool :ken


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Looks like my username change has jinxed things. :mj2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm hoping the win against Spurs can act as a catalyst to say a 6-8 game winning streak for United. The title is pretty much gone but we still stand a chance at the top 4, Spurs and Liverpool both look catchable, as long as Liverpool continue with their goalkeeping problems...

we'll probably end getting just a draw at Palace with Fellaini taking the blame, even if he isn't playing.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Talk of a points deduction for Chelsea for their 5 charges in 19 months. Would be so sweet.

Especially as some of the main benefactors could be:

Manchester City - Instigated the latest incident.
Spurs - Instigated the previous incident.
Jose Mourinho - Overseen the previous three.

Too hilarious to pass up. Deduct these fools.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/38291484



> Liverpool manager Jurgen Klopp has questioned Gary Neville's suitability as a TV pundit by making a reference to his short-lived career as a manager.
> 
> Reds goalkeeper Loris Karius has been criticised for his recent displays by Neville and the ex-Manchester United defender's brother Phil.
> 
> ...


Klopp is not wrong though is he. Gary Neville is a annoying prick who talks absolute shit. He got severely exposed as a manager at Valencia


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp2



> Obviously the Neville brothers don't like Liverpool. By the way, you can tell him I am not on Twitter so if he wants to tell me something Twitter doesn't help."


:klopp2

Carra auspiciously left off the hook, tho. Souness had a crack at criticising his playing style too this week lol.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Why isn't he taking shots at Carragher for doing the same?


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Nah, gotta love Gary Neville. For as shite as he was as a football manager he's a class pundit.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Klopp cracking under the pressure

Well done agent gnev.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Gary Neville is a BALD FRAUD with no credibility :ibra


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Pundits are too quick to judge players though these days, Karius has looked shit so far but he's a 23 year old lad playing in a new league with a defence that has been shite for years now. I don't think it's right to completely write him off yet. I don't like the fact that most of the pundits and our own supporters seem to be blaming him for everything aswell.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Klopp in tears because his poor little players can't handle criticism. How about you buy a decent keeper before having a whinge, you goofy fuck.

Let's all get proven managers in as pundits too, just to ensure everyone is fully qualified. A pundit's job is to analyse the play and praise or criticise it, if Karius was pulling out world class saves then he'd be rightly praised. Whether or not Neville was a shite manager is completely irrelevant to him saying Karius has been shit. Expecting him to not say bad stuff about a player as it might hurt his feelings? Fucking idiot. Far too sensitive, he'll be having a full meltdown when his emotional cabbages start wilting in the new year.

Clearly ignoring the fact that Carragher is the main culprit of the Karius criticisms too. He's come across as an absolute ****** with this.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Eric Dier: _He doesn't need to apologise... I'll see him soon"_

*Fast forward to Manchester United against Spurs...*





















































































Ooooooohhhh, tough break!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I thought Klopp was being a bellend when I first read it but then it became obvious he was just trying to get his his fans on side. Karrius has been shit. The fuck are they supposed to say. Carragher was going harder than anyone on him. *


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

The fact that GNev has been exposed as a clueless twat when it comes to managing a team makes his opinions worthless.The Karius issue aside Neville talks utter shite and has not really got a clue what the fuck he is on about. People also forget that other than the Valencia debacle GNev also had big influence in Englands Euro 2016 campaign. He was far more active on the touchline in every game than Woy was. I find it hard to listen to somebody who has failed miserably in any sort of managerial position. 

klopp is just defending his players like any manager with a bit of class should do. Jose should take note instead of throwing every fucker under the bus when a result goes the wrong way


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

All this bickering amongst Utd and Liverpool fans/players/managers. :ken

I kinda feel sorry for Karius, he's only 23 for Christ Sakes. The criticism and pressure he's under at the moment is ridiculous. Mistakes are going to happen, it's all part & parcel of the game.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Karius will be fine, anyway. I mean, prolly. I don't care. They should all just murder each other and be done with it. Wargames. After the smoke clears, Didi Hamann is left standing, taking passive aggressive twitter jabs at nobody in particular. That's how I'd book it, at least. Puerto Rico style, Seabrother!

Chelsea deserve that points deduction. It's fair and JUST. Fabregas running around instigating pier-sixers, throwing pizzas at pensioners, getting chokeslammed into dugouts, Costa doing whatever he does (what a fucking fitba player, btw), John Terry changing into his kit so he can get involved - it's a disgrace and SHAMES the league. I for one long for the days of civility and the dignified comportment displayed by such gentlemen as Martin Keown, Ray Parlour and Tony Adams. This ship must be righted, brothers.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Rowdy Yates said:


> *The fact that GNev has been exposed as a clueless twat when it comes to managing a team makes his opinions worthless.The Karius issue aside Neville talks utter shite and has not really got a clue what the fuck he is on about.* People also forget that other than the Valencia debacle GNev also had big influence in Englands Euro 2016 campaign. He was far more active on the touchline in every game than Woy was. I find it hard to listen to somebody who has failed miserably in any sort of managerial position.
> 
> klopp is just defending his players like any manager with a bit of class should do. Jose should take note instead of throwing every fucker under the bus when a result goes the wrong way


He was a clueless twat only for taking the job in the first place. Valencia were in a mess before he got there and remain in one since he left. Their mess had nothing to do with him, though he was maybe a bit arrogant thinking he could be the one to fix it. He's also been universally praised for his punditry insight. Also, affording more blame to an assistant coach than to the manager is laughable. I recommend reassessing your life decisions before contributing your opinion in here again.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Klopp is losing it. Beginning of the end for this lunatic.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Anark said:


> He was a clueless twat only for taking the job in the first place. Valencia were in a mess before he got there and remain in one since he left. Their mess had nothing to do with him, though he was maybe a bit arrogant thinking he could be the one to fix it. He's also been universally praised for his punditry insight. Also, affording more blame to an assistant coach than to the manager is laughable. I recommend reassessing your life decisions before contributing your opinion in here again.



Who said GNev was more to blame?. I simply pointed out that he was a big influence on the England squad and was the main guy barking out the orders from the touch line. Was his job at Valencia to clean up the mess or make it a lot worse. The guy is fucking clueless and talks constant shit. His ramblings about how Moyes should not be sacked and would be given time because it is not the Manchester Utd way to sack managers was particularly embarrassing. Ballooning on about how Utd are a club that do things the correct way etc then Moyes got the boot a couple of days later. Anybody who is so biased towards his own club and has a blatant hatred towards another should not be given such a platform to spout his drivel

Any examples of this Universal praise he has received btw?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Rowdy Yates said:


> *Who said GNev was more to blame?I simply pointed out that he was a big influence on the England squad and was the main guy *barking out the orders from the touch line. Was his job at Valencia to clean up the mess or make it a lot worse. The guy is fucking clueless and talks constant shit. His ramblings about how Moyes should not be sacked and would be given time because it is not the Manchester Utd way to sack managers was particularly embarrassing. Ballooning on about how Utd are a club that do things the correct way etc then Moyes got the boot a couple of days later. Anybody who is so biased towards his own club and has a blatant hatred towards another should not be given such a platform to spout his drivel


Well this is awkward.




Rowdy Yates said:


> Any examples of this Universal praise he has received btw?


Did you just start watching football this season or something? It is known. Everybody was wetting themselves over Red Nev's punditry prior to his Valencia adventure.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Anark said:


> Well this is awkward.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just start watching football this season or something? It is known. Everybody was wetting themselves over Red Nev's punditry prior to his Valencia adventure.


Good effort for leaving out the rest of the sentence that says he was the main guy *barking out the orders from the touch line*.. I never once said or even suggested that he is more to blame than the manager. The buck stops with Woy but GNev had a big say so on what went on at the Euros and even Big Sam made some jokey reference to it also but lets not use a legit reason and prime example of him being clueless get in the way eh

So the example of this universal praise you talk about is everybody even though the general consensus amongst my non UTD supporter mates is that he a awful pundit and talks utter shite

You are obviously a red so it is a touchy subject for you i get that but Klopps original comment of "He showed he struggled with the job to judge players so why do we let him talk about players on TV?" is bang on imo and has obviously hit a nerve with UTD supporters


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Rowdy Yates said:


> So the example of this universal praise you talk about is everybody even though the general consensus amongst my non UTD supporter mates is that he a awful pundit and talks utter shite


https://www.umaxit.com/index.php/columns/gary-neville-transform-tv-landscape

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...el-Gallagher-praises-Gary-Neville-pundit.html

http://www.skysports.com/watch/video/sports/football/6719162/pundits-heap-praise-on-neville

Just three of the first that come up with a quick search. I'm not spending much time on it as the praise Neville got for his punditry was well covered in the media. It has died off a lot since his Valencia shindig, but that was always going to happen once we all got used to him. He'd still score highly just for not being Alan Shearer anyway. 

EDIT: Wait, here's some more:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...Best-moments-from-the-popular-Sky-pundit.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...cietys-best-pundit-award-work-Sky-Sports.html

http://www.forestforum.co.uk/showthread.php?t=35458

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/jeff-stelling-voted-best-pundit-4817000

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/row-zed/gary-neville-reveals-punditry-secrets-5524421

https://www.reddit.com/r/NevillePunditry/

https://www.theguardian.com/football/blog/2012/nov/27/gary-neville-punditry-sky-bbc

There, you can share these out between all your 'non UTD mates'.



Rowdy Yates said:


> You are obviously a red so it is a touchy subject for you i get that but Klopps original comment of "He showed he struggled with the job to judge players so why do we let him talk about players on TV?" is bang on imo and has obviously hit a nerve with UTD supporters


Klopp is clearly getting into the spirit of bantz with his comment and you agreeing with it shows how little football intelligence you have. You seriously think a professional footballer, multi-Premier League and Champions League winner doesn't have the right to an opinion on whether a keeper is any good? Even though he is paid by the country's premium football broadcaster to express exactly those kinds of opinions? 

Even I have the right to that opinion and the closest I have to a Premier League or Champions League winners medal is a 25m swimming certificate from when I was 10. Klopp doesn't really think that. He's just deflecting the attention back onto Neville by highlighting his most recent balls-up. It's obvious.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Anark said:


> https://www.umaxit.com/index.php/columns/gary-neville-transform-tv-landscape
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...el-Gallagher-praises-Gary-Neville-pundit.html
> 
> ...


So the universal praise you posted links to is Noel Gallagher saying he is a good guy. A award were he beat Claire Balding and Gabby Logan to first prize. Another link he come second to Jeff Stelling as a pundit. Jeff Stelling a pundit?. He is a presenter ffs. Who the fuck is voting for these awards? :lmao. I was expecting to be shot down and presented with praise from Burundi to Bolivia, Was expecting to read praise from the likes off Cruyff, Hitzfeld etc. People who have actually achieved things in the game and are proven to know there shit. Instead i get kind words off a drug damaged band member and a couple of polls from O.k and Take a break magazines

You question my footballing intelligence then post links from newspaper articles written by people who have probably never even kicked a football in their life when the only evidence you need to look at is GNevs record as a manager and assistant. The old saying actions speak louder than words comes into play here. It is easy to sit there and chat shit ripping into people saying this is what you need to do etc yet when Neviile got the chance to put his words into practise he fell flat on his arse and failed miserably. That is not my opinion, It is a fact available for everybody to see and Klopp merely pointed that out



> Even though he is paid by the country's premium football broadcaster to express exactly those kinds of opinions?


This the same broadcaster who keep Jamie Redknapp on the payroll because he is a good looking lad, give women jobs in football programming so they do not come across as sexist and worst of all give the most clueless person in the world of football Paul Merson his own weekly show? If Sky employ him he must know his stuff. Silly me

Honestley i am out. Pissed against the wind enough for one day thanks


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Wenger failed as a player, should he have not become a manager? There's more to management than just judging whether a player is good or not. Look at Hazard last year to this, completely opposite players. The year prior he was the best in the league under the same manager. Being a failed manager means fuck all in punditry.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Klopp defending his players is fine. Karius has had a few bad games but he is only 23 and I remember De Gea struggling a lot when he came to England. Rather have a manager who defends his players then one who acts like a petty cunt like Jose.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

My success on Football Manager entitles me to post in this thread. The rest of you can fuck off.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Rowdy Yates said:


> So the universal praise you posted links to is Noel Gallagher saying he is a good guy. A award were he beat Claire Balding and Gabby Logan to first prize. Another link he come second to Jeff Stelling as a pundit. Jeff Stelling a pundit?. He is a presenter ffs. Who the fuck is voting for these awards? :lmao. I was expecting to be shot down and presented with praise from Burundi to Bolivia, Was expecting to read praise from the likes off Cruyff, Hitzfeld etc. *People who have actually achieved things in the game* and are proven to know there shit. Instead i get kind words off a drug damaged band member and a couple of polls from O.k and Take a break magazines
> 
> You question my footballing intelligence then post links from newspaper articles written by people who have probably never even kicked a football in their life when the only evidence you need to look at is GNevs record as a manager and assistant. The old saying actions speak louder than words comes into play here. It is easy to sit there and chat shit ripping into people saying this is what you need to do etc yet when Neviile got the chance to put his words into practise he fell flat on his arse and failed miserably. That is not my opinion, It is a fact available for everybody to see and Klopp merely pointed that out


The Stelling link actually shows that Liverpool fans voted Neville as the best pundit, hence its inclusion. The Guardian and Telegraph are respected broadsheets, plus there are further honours from tabloids and well known online forums included in the links above. Expecting praise from Cruyff and Hitzfeld is strawman of the strawmanniest order, and yet your inclusion of them exposes your argument for the nonsense it is. You name them as they have “actually achieved things”. Well, Neville has “actually achieved things” in the game like 8 Premier Leagues and 2 Champions Leagues. Pretty sure that entitles him to an opinion. In fact, having a few kickabouts in the park with your mates entitles you to an opinion, so he's well in credit.

I'm not defending his record at Valencia as it was terrible, but completely ignoring the context of the situation there is emblematic of low intelligence.



Rowdy Yates said:


> This the same broadcaster who keep Jamie Redknapp on the payroll because he is a good looking lad, *give women jobs in football programming so they do not come across as sexist* and worst of all give the most clueless person in the world of football Paul Merson his own weekly show? If Sky employ him he must know his stuff. Silly me
> 
> Honestley i am out. Pissed against the wind enough for one day thanks


No arguments against Merson and Redknapp being awful, but trying to deny that Sky are the pre-eminent and highest quality football broadcaster in the UK is just plain silly. Stop being silly.

And really? The fact that Sky "give women jobs" is an argument against them? Wow. Just wow.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Stan Collymore just got burned :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808679936751964160


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:lmao






C'Mon Pep, you'll love some of this.

On punditry, think my worst nightmare is that BBC stick Shearer/Saunders/Sutton on the same programme, with Jason Muhammed as host :hutz


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

i personally think g.nev is one of the best pundits on tv, him and jamie carragher are a class above the rest


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

£60 million for oscar...

The game's gone


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nigel Farage said:


> £60 million for oscar...
> 
> The game's gone


That's most of the Alexis money sorted :banderas


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Jesus fucking christ at that last 30 seconds

Love that, great game, should knock the cocky arsenal fans on twitter down a few pegs


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> Klopp defending his players is fine. Karius has had a few bad games but he is only 23 and I remember De Gea struggling a lot when he came to England. Rather have a manager who defends his players then one who acts like a petty cunt like Jose.


De Gea was a few years younger though


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Everton :mark:


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

damn everton


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Everton picking up form a week before playing us

addlin

But we have a tricky game at Boro first.........


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Well in Everton.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

:lol wankers


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Lawls said:


> De Gea was a few years younger though


And far better than Karius.

Make this slip up count tomorrow, Chelsea. No funny business, @Shepard :cudi


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Anark said:


> https://www.umaxit.com/index.php/columns/gary-neville-transform-tv-landscape
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...el-Gallagher-praises-Gary-Neville-pundit.html
> 
> ...


*You couldn't get any higher than 25m? :frankielol *


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Joel said:


> That's most of the Alexis money sorted :banderas


Would not surprise me in the slightest. After the RVP dabacle you would have thought this situation would not be allowed to arise again yet only a few years later we are here again. What people do not seem to realise is that it is not just Sanchez who has 18 month left on his contract. Ozil, Chamberlain, Ramsey, Giroud and Gibbs are all in the same boat. Cazorla only has 6 months left

How the contracts of so many first team players have been allowed to run down like this i dont know and ultimately it is a damming indictment of the way Wenger runs things. To compete for major honours you need to pay top wages but it is something we seem totally reluctant to do. The fact that Wenger remains the highest paid person at the club tells its own story. Hopefully the only persons contract that is not renewed is the manager. Really is time for a change at Arsenal


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808802545753800704
:hogan:hogan

:lmao


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Joel said:


> And far better than Karius.
> 
> Make this slip up count tomorrow, Chelsea. No funny business, @Shepard :cudi


But we need the win more tho


I'm not entirely confident but we have a history of picking up weird results in fixtures like this. Moyes has been more cavalier in home games and i think pressing high (or at least putting BIG VIC against your cbs) is our best chance of success. If we allow the front three and wing backs to push up I think we'll struggle (I think we'll struggle against the front three anyway) but if papy and kone manage to stay switched on for the full 90 mins we could be ok. If we play more like the home wins against leicester and hull and less like we did at the weekend (where we were fine but went to shit after conceding) then we're honestly not dreadful. Just on current form your lot are the best team in the league with the best striker.

Hopefully borini starts on the right over larsson since he's our best chance of replacing watmore and his pace as an outlet which we massively missed at the weekend. ndong being suspended isn't AWFUL since kirchhoff will probably come in. Larsson starting in the middle over pienaar probably makes sense since i suspect we'd need his legs more vs kante and matic but davey boy loves pienaar so i'd be surprised. pls dont paste us and i'll probably be ok.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Karius dropped

Neville 1-0 klopp


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I did say I wouldn't be shocked if Mignolet started tonight, and I'm not tbh. Can and Matip are out.

Our bench is woefully light too with our current injuries tbh, albeit we have some talented youngsters.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

There are 3 CB's in our team and they're the 3 fastest players.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809124431947776001
:bosque

That look.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

What a save by Courtois. Amazing :done


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Courtois :clap


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

zlatan you fucking god!

deserved that

officials were mongs from start to finish


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Excellent win tonight. Much welcomed, needed win AND a clean sheet. 

Lallana is such a cultured player and is fucking perfectly suited for us. I know Coutinho is obviously important, but in terms of how he first in our system and how he can bag a goal, Lallana can be as important imo.

:klopp2

Shame everyone else won tho, too.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Thank god for that, I'm really sick of 1-1 draws so it was nice to see us get the late goal for a change. Always nice to beat a cunt like Pardew as well ards


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

United dominated that game, wasn't an abundance of chances like usual though - although the keeper did make a couple of good saves from Rooney. Palace's tactics were an absolute disaster for them, only breaking through due to a brilliant ball from Delaney who'll dine off that forever. Pogba was superb, even if he occasionally passes like a spastic, Zlatan won pretty much every ball and finished superbly for his goal. Having a player like Carrick come in has really helped the team, it's no coincidence that a player like that has helped out massively.

However the main issue is the worst bag of shit officiating that I've seen in a long time.

- first United goal shouldn't have stood
- Mata goal should have stood
- Rojo should have been sent off
- Rojo should have been sent off again for a second yellow for the tackle from behind
- United should have had a penalty for the most obvious handball ever

That's FIVE key issues during the game that the officials got wrong. It's abysmal officiating and if managers are getting punished for saying a referee is wank then these officials need some sort of retrospective punishment for being this shit. It's rare that I get genuinely annoyed, it's usually all in jest but when referees have games like this, get so many things wrong and end up in the headlines, it's a joke. I hope this mong is reffing Ebbsfleet games for the foreseeable future, tit.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Another great home performance from us. Our full backs are fucking unreal when they're on fire like that. Both got assists for Eriksen who deserved a hattrick after his awesome free kick, hit the post and Wanyama tucked it away. Sissoko was brilliant today by the way, has looked great ever since Pochettino called him out on his attitude and lack of intensity in training, an assist against Swansea, our best player off the bench against United and brilliant again today. Fixtures are kind until new year now really and we have Burnley at home this weekend, which SHOULD see us stay within touching distance of those above, especially with some hard fixtures for City/Arsenal (one of which will definitely be dropping points) and Liverpool having the Merseyside derby.

Also very interesting to see how with regards to Spurs, not much has changed from last season. At this stage last year, we were 9 points off top, this year we find ourselves 10 points off it (with a Chelsea team in ridiculous form), and we find ourselves 3 points off fourth much like we are right now. Our goal difference is better, defence is better, we've scored more and won more games yet we haven't had Dier, Dembele, Alderweireld, Kane and Lloris all start together once this season.

*2015/2016:*
Played: 16
Won: 6
Drawn: 8
Lost 2:
Goals for: 26
Goals against: 14

1st. Leicester - 35pts
2nd. Woolwich - 33pts
3rd. Man City - 32pts
4th. Man Utd - 29pts
--------------------------------
5. Tottenham - 26pts
--------------------------------
6. Crystal Palace - 26pts


*
2016/2017:*
Played: 16
Won: 8
Drawn: 6
Lost: 2
Goals for: 27
Goals against: 11

1st. Chelsea - 40pts
2nd. Liverpool - 34pts
3rd. Woolwich - 34pts
4th. Man City - 33pts
--------------------------------
5th. Tottenham - 30pts
--------------------------------
6th. Man Utd - 27pts


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Due a win like that. Ref will be get another Premier League at the weekend no doubt. *


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Howard Webb: "His toe was offside"

:bosque


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

All those fuckers who wanted Ibra dropped will bend the knee. A fucking hero.

Thought him and Pogba were both fantastic - Need them to bully teams like this and they did. They can be sloppy but it's becuase they actually try and make things happen. Didn't help that they were surrounded by D-level athletes. Still created all of our best chances in the game between them. 

Rojo is a fucking criminal. He may be playing well over 90 minutes but that's twice in three games that he's tried his best to fuck us over. If Bailly isn't seriously injured drop his ass.

That actually might have been the worst refeering performance I've ever seen.

We badly missed Miki and Martial. We had no width or pace at all in forward areas and the movement was atrocious until Lingard came on, the cunt. 

We need to be better with a lead. It's fucking heart attack stuff. Huge game at the weekend. West Brom are rolling. Would take another ropey win in a second and we'll be in good shape.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

gundogan out for months with knee ligament damage. fucking shithouse.

him, kun and dinho not playing against arsenal. could get close to double figures.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

“Maybe I can say it clearly: my criticism of pundits was not for one second serious. I only wanted to show how it feels to get criticised without having anything wrong, only with doing or saying for one second the wrong thing. The pundits need to know how it feels, so that is why I said it." - Jurgen Klopp.


@Rowdy Yates Is he still 'bang on'?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

IBRATOV INCOMING


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> The Football Association has revealed that Manchester United manager Jose Mourinho received a one-match touchline ban last month as he could have "*endangered people around him*" by kicking out at a water bottle.
> 
> According to the commission's findings, referee Jonathan Moss was informed by fourth official Anthony Taylor that Mourinho had "*aggressively kicked a water bottle ... so recklessly and with little consideration of the consequences*."


http://www.espnfc.co.uk/manchester-united/story/3020512/jose-mourinho-could-have-endangered-people-with-water-bottle-kick-fa

:mj4:mj4:mj4



Joel said:


> That's most of the Alexis money sorted :banderas


I am warning you. addlin


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

That Walker pass. 

:banderas


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

A nice game so far, fun to watch. Chelsea are in total control of the match, creating so many chances, hard to believe they only scored one.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The benefits of having no European football.

Palace really are the shits though. I am honestly amazed Pardew has lasted this long, horrendous form this calendar year, absolutely no style of play and when they eventually go a goal down which tends to happen alot, they just knock it long to Benteke and hope for the best. Zaha is the most frustrating player, he'll give you the odd moment of magic because he's a decent dribbler but besides that he's basically Andros Townsend, who provided us with one of the worst free kicks of all time today, jesus christ. Absolutely cannot wait for them to get relegated.

11 wins with only 2 goals conceded is a great run though, regardless of anything else.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Chelsea have adjusted to the 3-4-3. Fucking Conte. 

This is absolutely terrifying.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> Chelsea have adjusted to the 3-4-3. Fucking Conte.
> 
> This is absolutely terrifying.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*:ibra2

Brilliant win. Could easily have been a tricky game but we made beating an in form Pulis side at home look easy. We've been playing like a title contention team for the most part of the season but especially the last month or so. Should be closing right in on City by the end of the holiday schedule now. 

Chelsea still aren't playing great but they're the definition of ruthlessly clinical at the moment. Also proving my point about how a good defence will always win you things and how a good defensive system makes not great players look like great defenders. They'll be just fine without Costa and Kante at home to a team like Bournemouth too. Winning is easy when you keep clean sheets 9 out of 11 games. *


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Costa is doing what Griezmann did for Atletico last season, supplementing his team's clean sheets with crucial match-winning goals.

Up there with any number 9 in the world at the moment.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

So that game went far better then I expected. Could of been & thought would of been banana skin type game where didn't get win but made that look far easier then actually was.

If I could refind the post I made about 18 months ago I would but think it when we played Jose Chelsea at bridge in April 2015 & made a comment that Chelsea then far more ahead of us at playing other side of game they broke up play well, they slowed game down with fouls that knew get away with it, their exp players like Terry were leaders on pitch making life easier for them when Chelsea went ahead. It was also just their general game management being superb & they bullied our players off ball & snuffed out our threats & their pace & threat on break was something caught my eye their knew our own game plan inside & out & their own & they were sticking to it no matter what. I mentioned then it was something that we had lacked that day & something needed to find if ever gonna become top team again fighting for trophies (do know not fighting for league right now) but you can see those things happening bit by bit the real test come if continue winning games & do it when fixtures list pile up when need rotate to & then do it against big teams as well. 

We have been playing some silky stuff this season the. To my mind this is best I've seen us play since that 2011 period before man city smashed us 1-6 at OT. The general rotation of our attacking play is beautiful it's never ending how much rotation we have you then add pace dynamism strengh speed movement link up & quick precise passing to that then yeah our is something to enjoy & depth in attacking options I think give us different varieties which come into effect as season goes on also feel if can get martial back fit & in form with Mkhi to then those 2 nails down 2 wide spots on flanks & improve further also help if Shaw do similar to martial as he be so useful have at lb. 

Carrick is gonna be a bitch to replace next summer but have be main summer transfer for Jose whilst he still fit & OK to play keep him until he wants to retire as still offers us something no one else does his glue holds it all together no shock that soon as carrick in we don't look unbalanced in cm anymore, go 4-3-3/4-1-4-1 which helps Hererra & pogba no end, he helps protects CBS & as lone sitter in deeper role is always excelled so suits him to & he allows attackers freedom to do as please which only good thing. 

Have say I'm not one Ibra biggest fan I do respect guy & his talent but always thought more show then substance made look better by being in dominate psg side in weak league but I'll hold my hands up his blown me away by how good he is & all at 35. I mean his fitness levels & physical attributes Along with work rate & hunger is something else. I think hit 25 goals in all comps easy for us maybe more by May if stays fit. His given team a focial point to attack & exp player & exp of being winner & leader this young group has needed for years & as said he knows how play nasty side of game I adore that wants go 1 on 1 with any CB who tries out muscle him & his play for opener where drags back defender shirt when runs into box on blind side of officials buy himself half a yard of space/time when gets to box to head in goal is something you can't teach & say it now that made goal itself even better. It's smart play it's bending rules but we been so soft since saf left & Ibra is made us more meaner physical nastier team & his big reason for that & all that drip feeds into our other players who want do similar cos that what Ibra is doing when players & the side of game his brought to us on pitch it's no shock see we plan keep him now till 2018.

Down side to today was again wasn't impressed with Darmian or Rooney they both try hard & when comes to defensive side game their both willing workers & runners which is useful but as attacking outlet theirs not good enough & have better options then them in squad. To me their both squad players as can't see how both fit into thinking long term if both Shaw & martial were in form/fit then be our main left side with Mkhi getting main RW spot which improve us further. Even though Jesse has now crept up pecking order & deserves stay in team for Sunderland game on Boxing Day IMO. 

Chelsea thought were decent again didn't play well as can or have last few months but what they are is functional & clinical think having real Costa back helps not seen him this good since 13-14 season at atletico under Simeone just been fantastic also hazard as well looks back to his best. Quickly on flip side how poor where palace they lack a game plan at all I know conte sets up team shapes well but even so got Benteke try hitting byline for some crosses it's 101 football tactics but all their balls to him were straight balls from their fullbacks & center mids FFS. 

Anywho Most that Chelsea team they have know what's like win league recently which does help & most of side stays as is each game which think big deal more so when have no European commitments but keep finding right answers to next opponent/question asked of them regardless it's impressive as hell. Palace away can be nasty game but got first goal & saw threat of palace off. Kept clean sheet & grabbed win & move on to next game. I mean winning run will end some point it has to but Don't see Bournemouth at home being the team to end it even with Costa missing that game I reckon Chelsea edge the win that game again.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Missing the Bournemouth game isn't so bad for Costa, as they're not going to play 10 men behind the ball. What I have seen of Michy's hold up play so far, is that it's non existent, but with them always looking to play, he may get a few chances to score.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I wonder how many papers will go on about how shit we made an in form side look. On paper our team is a million miles ahead of West Brom but it's never that easy, especially away against a Pulis side, however besides a couple of efforts they offered jack shit. Genuinely can't criticise anything about United's performance today. Ibra is on a wonderful scoring run, OBVIOUSLY they don't count though as it's not against top opposition, he's a fucking bully :brock OR he's still top class and adds genuine quality to us, especially given that he has a bit of fight and aggression in him, something we've sorely lacked. Add Mhkitarian to the team and stick Martial or, after a great display today, Lingard on the other side and I'll be happy with this team. Not completely sold on Darmian at left back but Shaw aside, he's likely the best option.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*So after having a mare of a game on Wednesday at Selhurst Park, the decision makers decided to give Craig Pawson Liverpool vs Man City on New Years Eve. kay*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hopefully he just allows both teams to take each other out.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Gundogan didn't die for this shit.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

:dance

:bosque :bosque :bosque :bosque :bosque

BACK IN THE BIN LADS #Meltdown #4thPlaceTrophy


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It's unreal the amount of love I have for Danny Rose, what a player.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

My Lord, London must thank God for Chelsea every day, because without us, it's a joke of a football city.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Ozil with another big game disappearing act. Just 2 league assists all season, but apparently it was the now regularly benched Giroud who was holding him back...

Obviously anyone with sense knew Arsenal's problems run much deeper than cf, which is why they haven't been in the title race conversation on here despite doing well in previous weeks. An out of date manager and too many bits and bobs players in midfield, who excel at some things but lack a strong all round game. The defence are shirkers when it gets tough too. 



Erik. said:


> It's unreal the amount of love I have for Danny Rose, what a player.


Didn't watch the Burnley game (lmao at their away record btw), so can't comment, but I'm also a big fan of him. Love his directness when going forward and while he's not the best defender, he's fully committed and doesn't hide.
@Shepard is a big fan too for obvious reasons. God I wish Mongzeh was still here.

:bosque


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Arsenal were absolutely horrendous there. How many times did Özil actually touch the ball in the 2nd half? If Pogba put in a performance like that in a big game he would be getting torn apart. 

Chelsea's lead is looking pretty strong now, is it okay to say they are the favourites yet?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Andre said:


> Ozil with another big game disappearing act. Just 2 league assists all season, but apparently it was the now regularly benched Giroud who was holding him back...
> 
> Obviously anyone with sense knew Arsenal's problems run much deeper than cf, which is why they haven't been in the title race conversation on here despite doing well in previous weeks. An out of date manager and too many bits and bobs players in midfield, who excel at some things but lack a strong all round game. The defence are shirkers when it gets tough too.


Surely not. This guy is world class. Best #10 in the game. Better than Sanchez and Hazard. You are clearly mistaken.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Joel said:


> Surely not. This guy is world class. Best #10 in the game. Better than Sanchez and Hazard. You are clearly mistaken.


:carlo


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Andre said:


> Didn't watch the Burnley game (lmao at their away record btw), so can't comment, but I'm also a big fan of him. Love his directness when going forward and while he's not the best defender, he's fully committed and doesn't hide.
> 
> @Shepard is a big fan too for obvious reasons. God I wish Mongzeh was still here.
> 
> :bosque


I always thought you hated him haha

He was exceptional today. So many great crosses (him and Walker have improved this aspect of their games immensely). He and Walker both seem to the best part of our game every single week. Walker now has two assists in his last two league games whilst Rose has 2 assists in his last 3. His goal was so good for a left back, Sissoko won the ball, touch was a little too heavy but Rose then dummied it, was played through by Sissoko and then smashed home high passed Heaton. 

He then went off injured but we haven't got a game in 10 days so hopefully he'll be fine by then, Southampton away won't be easy. Davies is solid all round but he's no Rose when it comes to Spurs in full flow. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/810552122953650176


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Erik. said:


> I always thought you hated him haha
> 
> He was exceptional today. So many great crosses (him and Walker have improved this aspect of their games immensely). He and Walker both seem to the best part of our game every single week. Walker now has two assists in his last two league games whilst Rose has 2 assists in his last 3. His goal was so good for a left back, Sissoko won the ball, touch was a little too heavy but Rose then dummied it, was played through by Sissoko and then smashed home high passed Heaton.
> 
> ...


No it's Walker who I didn't like. Still think he's a largely brainless pillock despite being decent technically and a monster athlete, meaning he's a great outlet on the overlap. Still makes positional errors and chooses the wrong option more than is ideal, but has come on leaps and bounds under Poch.

Smart run from Rose there for the goal, letting the move flow with the dummy instead of slowing the game down with a touch. Exactly what I mean by direct play (Heaton should be a little disappointed though). It's runs like that coming inside which show Rose's intelligence to me, whereas Walker generally keeps his runs quite basic by comparison down the line (then again when you're that quick and can deliver good balls when given space that trick will work often).

Davies is a tidy player but doesn't really have the same natural attacking instincts or ability to get up and down the pitch, which is really important for that Poch set up that requires direct attacking from the full backs, what with a few of the main attacking players being quite pedestrian in terms of pace.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Zabaleta has done his knee ligament apparently


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Imagine thinking defending a 1-0 lead at The Etihad for 85 minutes would be a good idea :frankielol*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Nothing surprising about our performance today. Decent first half but the second City scored we fell to bits. It really is astonishing how mentally weak one squad of players actually are.Yet again we unravel at the slightest bit of adversity and ultimately the buck has to stop with Wenger. Season after season the same thing happens, Hopefully we got shot of the stubborn old prick in the summer and only then can we realistically start challenging for major honours again. Any Arsenal fan (or person) who thinks we will win the league this season is completely deluded.

I said in the summer that the Xhaka signing did not inspire me (mocked on here for a change) and now having seen him live a few times i stand buy that, A decent passer of the ball but does not really offer anything specific in terms of attacking or defending. I said we needed a destroyer and someone who would sit and protect the back 4 (ideally Kante) and was told off a few on here that Xhaka was that man. Not quite sure what them people had seen in him but a holding midfielder he is not, he is a yard to slow and offers us nothing we did not already have. The lad is a decent player but for £35 million we have overpaid by £25 million in my eyes. We are loaded with midfielders who are all similar yet the best of the bunch by a long way (Cazorla) is out for 3 months leaving us exposed in that area of the pitch

Funny how everytime Arsenal lose a big game Ozil is the scapegoat when in reality other than the involvement in the goal both Sanchez and Walcott were just as anonymous.(same as Everton on Tuesday). The gap between the midfield and the forward players today in the second half was massive and all Ozil and Sanchez had to feed off were the odd 60 yard long ball which in reality neither player is comfortable with. It is no coincidence that all of Ozils worst performances come away from home in big games. i put that down to the fact that we constantly lose the battle in midfield leaving Mesut more and more isolated. I do not think anybody with half a footballing brain can deny that he has got fantastic ability. I admit he lacks heart and workrate but i do not really see that as a necessity in luxury attacking players. If we get players in and around him and play to our strenghts like we do at home then Mesut can be the creative player that links most of our attacks. Away from home we have a tendancey to lose the midfield battle and drop very deep leaving the 2 or 3 attacking players totally isolated then it is easy for Mesut to be the scape goat.

People will say that Giroud should play as he gives the option of holding up long balls creating time for other players to join in attacks but in reality Giroud was trusted as the main man up front for Arsenal for the last 3 seasons and time and time again he failed to deliver. When he comes on as a sub and he is in the mood he is a fantastic asset but far to many times he does not play with that hunger and attitude. He is a lazy cunt and for his size does not win the majority of headers outside of the box. Giroud frustrates the shit out of me as he can be a hand full when he wants to be but the majority of times the game just passes him by

I could rant all day about the problems at Arsenal but ultimately Wenger is the root cause of them all. Just get shot of him and move on


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Ozil is a fantastic player and has had a decent season (less assists but more goals), but he's like this too often against top teams. He was just walking around in the second half. Strange because at Madrid he used to absolutely run his socks off, he was known for being subbed off every single game exhausted after 70 minutes by Mourinho.

Found this stat after a quick Google:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/374616314830020609
Arsenal fans (and pretty much everyone) on here have rightly been conservative about a genuine title challenge, games like today proving why, but plenty of other Arsenal fans have been hyping them up as the real deal this year. I do think they will finish at least top 4 though. Time for a quick sesh on AFTV to see some of the fan meltdowns :bosque


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

@Rowdy Yates I've not been overly impressed by Xhaka either. Excluding the Euros (where he was often behind the play when without the ball and diving into stupid tackles). I hadn't seen enough of him to comment on his abilities, but looking at your assessment then and now I can only agree based on what I've seen so far. As mentioned before, Arsenal's midfield is full of bits and bobs players. I wouldn't exclude him from that based on performances so far.

I don't consider Ozil to be a scapegoat, but he's supposed to be a world class player, so of course he's going to be criticised when he continually flatters to deceive in big games. It's only natural that it will be pointed out when he's given so much praise by Arsenal fans. Theo is rank average, so of course people aren't going to spend forever analysing when he plays poorly. Alexis generally works his nuts off and takes games by the scruff of the neck, so if he has a bad game it's just a bad game, not a trend.

Arsenal didn't lose today because of Ozil (struggling to control the game, therefore being so negative after taking the lead and shitting the bed when under pressure more so), but he needs to offer a lot more. The game is starting to move on from the affordance of legitimate luxury players at the very top level (which is miles away from where Arsenal are from so I guess the fans can live with it). Being Arsenal's second best player skill wise he needs to take more responsibility in these types of games. If that means coming deeper for the ball then so be it (although blame should go to Wenger for that too). It's all well and good looking at hypotheticals of how he would do with better players around him, but that's not happening at Arsenal any time soon with the way the club is run. As mentioned before it's not even just the big games this season where he has looked a shadow of the player from the first half of last season. For example, is Everton away a big game? I thought Ozil was mediocre there too.

Giroud won't win you the prem and shouldn't be starting games over an in form Sanchez in his new role, but he has copped some bullshit abuse from Arsenal fans over the last few years, saying he's the weak link that is holding the team back, due to his lack of pace/energy/ruthlessness. He has been benched this season and surprise surprise, Arsenal still look miles off what is required to challenge for the title because the manager has been left behind tactically, while the rest of the team is feeble and full of average players relative to the task required. Now THAT'S scapegoating.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Andre said:


> [MENTION=323218]
> I don't consider Ozil to be a scapegoat, but he's supposed to be a world class player, so of course he's going to be criticised when he continually flatters to deceive in big games.


It is subjective to what classifies as a big game i suppose. Last season for example Ozil scored and got a assist against UTD home and away. He got 2 assists and MOM against City. 1 assist v Spurs. Lets say the big games for Arsenal are Utd ,Chelsea, Spurs, City and Liverpool. Thats 10 games, in them 10 games we scored a total of 15 goals and Mesut either scored or assisted in 7 of them.That is almost 50 percent. More than any other Arsenal player He also scored against Bayern in the champs Lge. Already this season he has 1 assist v Spurs and a goal v Chelsea so when you put it into context he is statistically our best performer in big games but when Arsenal are poor like we have been at Utd and City in the last few weeks cunts on MOTD and Talksport for example immediately jump on Ozils back when in reality he is no worse than the majority of the Arsenal team.

I am not saying you personally scape goat him but in general amongst the English football media (T.V, Radio and Newspapers) he is the scape goat. For years i have seen the likes of Wilshere, Ramsey, Theo and Chamberlain consistently turn in wank performances in big games and never once have any of them been singled out. I get that he comes with a reputation of being world class but i look at the overall picture . Since the start of last season Arsenal have scored 103 prem goals and Mesut has had a hand in 33 of them. I think the criticism should be aimed at the fuckers who are not pulling their weight rather than at the one guy who consistently delivers



> Being Arsenal's second best player skill wise he needs to take more responsibility in these types of games. If that means coming deeper for the ball then so be it


 Totally agree with you on that but as you say the fact that he does not drop deep and get more involved has to be the responsibility of the manager and his tactics. As Seb pointed out he worked his arse off in La Liga so he is not against putting a decent shift in but obviously Wenger is not instructing or demanding for him to do so



> Giroud won't win you the prem and shouldn't be starting games over an in form Sanchez in his new role, but he has copped some bullshit abuse from Arsenal fans over the last few years, saying he's the weak link that is holding the team back, due to his lack of pace/energy/ruthlessness. He has been benched this season and surprise surprise, Arsenal still look miles off what is required to challenge for the title because the manager has been left behind tactically, while the rest of the team is feeble and full of average players relative to the task required. Now THAT'S scapegoating.


It is no surprise to me that benching Giroud has not really made a difference to Arsenals chances of mounting a serious challenge and if anybody personally said to me that Giroud is holding the team back i would tell them they are talking utter shit. Our main problem is mentality which again comes down to the manager. We have very few leaders in the squad and rather than show some balls and get rid of players who have shown for a number of seasons that they are a level below the required standard (Monreal, Mertesacker Gabriel, Coquelin, Ramsey, Wilshere, Theo, Chamberlain, Giroud) Wenger continues to show blind faith in them and the outcome remains the same. Failure. While Arsene remains at the club nothing will change. The sooner he fucks off the better


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/810547525904113664
like a new signing to use that old line. 4 games, 4 wins. he has been supreme. him chasing down alexis and getting the ball away from him early in the 2nd half really set the tone. absolutely monstered arsenal for 70 mins. if only we could start like that out the gate. 2nd half is the type of fitba pep wants to see. tough, quick, uncompromising. pass the ball around so they can't get it. the less they have of it, the less they can attack the shaky defence.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:krillin2

*#WengerOut*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Rowdy Yates said:


> It is subjective to what classifies as a big game i suppose. Last season for example Ozil scored and got a assist against UTD home and away. He got 2 assists and MOM against City. 1 assist v Spurs. Lets say the big games for Arsenal are Utd ,Chelsea, Spurs, City and Liverpool. Thats 10 games, in them 10 games we scored a total of 15 goals and Mesut either scored or assisted in 7 of them.That is almost 50 percent. More than any other Arsenal player He also scored against Bayern in the champs Lge. Already this season he has 1 assist v Spurs and a goal v Chelsea so when you put it into context he is statistically our best performer in big games but when Arsenal are poor like we have been at Utd and City in the last few weeks cunts on MOTD and Talksport for example immediately jump on Ozils back when in reality he is no worse than the majority of the Arsenal team.[/
> 
> I am not saying you personally scape goat him but in general amongst the English football media (T.V, Radio and Newspapers) he is the scape goat. For years i have seen the likes of Wilshere, Ramsey, Theo and Chamberlain consistently turn in wank performances in big games and never once have any of them been singled out. I get that he comes with a reputation of being world class but i look at the overall picture . Since the start of last season Arsenal have scored 103 prem goals and Mesut has had a hand in 33 of them. I think the criticism should be aimed at the fuckers who are not pulling their weight rather than at the one guy who consistently delivers


The problem with looking at such stats in the first paragraph within a vacuum is that it doesn't really highlight the issues which are being discussed at large. Other than pointing out the irony of Ozil's assist rate dropping with Giroud being benched (when Arsenal fans said the opposite would happen), which is a general theme rather than focused purely on big games, I haven't (or indeed seen) such factors brought into the (or wider) discussion. I don't see such stats as particularly relevant when debating the effort and desire to run games at an elite level.

I didn't think that Alexis had a particularly good game yesterday, yet he can claim an assist for the Walcott goal (again, who didn't play well). Now if someone were to argue about players turning up in big games in the manner that you did without the greater context, they could claim those two did so against City (especially down the line when people forget what happened in the game), which would obviously be horseshit. If Ozil had been the one to produce the assist for Walcott yesterday I wouldn't have suddenly decided to give him a pass. His production numbers are good (as they should be, when he's one of the main outlets and quite often an assist is just a simple but well executed final pass), but it doesn't excuse him going missing for the majority of the match, which barring multiple moments of magic, is not making up for a lack of effort in big games, which a team like Arsenal can ill afford. It's his effort and willingness to grab a hold of the game and spark something out of nothing when Arsenal are struggling that is being questioned, which is fair when it has happened quite often. Obviously he has played very well in some big games, but I don't think the opposite is being argued, more that he has shown form for hiding in such games when the pressure is higher and freedom of expressive play isn't a right, but something that has to be fought for.

It doesn't surprise me that Ozil produced some good numbers in those games from last season, because he was Arsenal's main goal creator and was playing at a high level (was an early shout for potential FA pots before fading away) in a season where the typical big clubs that Arsenal played had atrocious seasons. Again it's not really the point of discussion, but it just outlines his quality on the ball which I doubt anyone would question. He clearly can produce the goods, unlike others...

I would say similar about the other three players that you highlighted as I did about Theo in the previous posts. I don't think people look at players like Ox (and Theo) thinking "he should be doing more", rather "how the hell does he get regular games for a club like Arsenal?" Wilshere has physically been a mess for years and it looks like the club might be moving on from him anyway. Maybe it's controversial, but despite that one great season Ramsay had, I would point to him as being the typical Arsenal player that is limiting the club's progression. He can be exceptional in certain areas, such as timing runs to perfection and pressing, but his all round game is too limited for him to be controlling big games.

Ozil however does have the ability that none of those four possess, hence why he's highlighted when not putting a shift in, because a combination of world class ability + full effort should help to control games. In a roundabout way, the fact that he is singled out could be seen as a backwards compliment, because football fans really expect top players to perform in big games. Maybe it's not fair, but it's understandable.

You've also got to consider how difficult it is for a team to press properly if one of the most forward players is a total passenger, when really he should be setting the tone. If he doesn't press then it's difficult for the rest to follow suit, as it's going to be easy for the opposition defenders to knock the ball around (which City aim to do) without pressure and then pick passes to players in vacant spaces left by the rest of the team. It was apparent yesterday that Arsenal needed Ozil to take that responsibility of in game management for that situation, which is often overlooked when looking to blame a manager. Unfortunately, the effort was completely lacking. I know we're in an era of the game where a lot of players have to follow tactical instructions by the book due to a lack of genuine footballing intelligence, such is the rising prominence of raw athleticism over pure ability, but Ozil is better than that. 

Regardless, Wenger should still take huge amounts of blame for allowing the situation to manifest. Previously I mentioned the most forward players needing to lead the way with a strong press, but similar applies to the bloke coaching them. When you have a manager who is so passive on the touchline (and supposedly in the changing room at half time) and has characterised himself as so readily accepting of second (well, fourth) best, then is it really any wonder that Ozil has been able to phone in such performances?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

don't really expect ozil or alexis to stay past the season.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ozil should stay, that's about his rightful level.

Alexis though needs to do what is right and I think deep down he knows what is right.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Arsenal is Ramsay's level. Ozil can be at any club.

although i'm not sure how a coaching change can affect the situation. ralph hasenhuttl has been proposed as a new manager.

edit: also, his role has significantly changed this season. Ozil is being played as a SS now instead of a 10, and not positionally alone. This is supposed to be beneficial for when Alexis drifts but oftentimes he drifts into Ozil's space so the effectiveness needs to be worked on. The base of the midfield (xhaka/coq or whoever) is less effective than before at getting the balls to the final third as well. Someone already did a comparison matrix.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Can't be at Barca, can't be at Madrid, can't be at Atleti, can't be at Bayern, can't be at Chelsea, can't be at City, probably can't be at United...

Look, I think he's a good player. In fact, I'd say great player. But he is no where as good as you seem to think he is. Don't you think it's telling that the media are linking Alexis to this and that club, while Ozil is in the same contractual situation and there's barely any links about him? Not saying clubs wouldn't be after him if available, but you won't see them falling over themselves like they would for Alexis. He is the prototype of a luxury player.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Look, I think he's a good player. In fact, I'd say great player. But he is no where as good as you seem to think he is. Don't you think it's telling that the media are linking Alexis to this and that club, while Ozil is in the same contractual situation and there's barely any links about him? Not saying clubs wouldn't be after him if available, but you won't see them falling over themselves like they would for Alexis. He is the prototype of a luxury player.


I don't listen to your media so idk. I do agree he is a luxury player though.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Erik. said:


> It's unreal the amount of love I have for Danny Rose, what a player.


massive lads fan iirc, still comes up to watch us play when his schedule allows it


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Matip could return tonight, so could Can depending on his fitness.

Sturridge could also be involved, well until he tears something in the warm up.

Wonder if Mori will come in for them, esp considering what happened last year. If there's no silliness involved, chance to be a decent game tbh. Everton are back off a win against Arsenal so, at home esp, they will I'm sure be confident. We need to cut out any mistakes and take our chances.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Shepard said:


> massive lads fan iirc, still comes up to watch us play when his schedule allows it


Indeed.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

matip is out of the derby


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Indeed.













:jose

he was so good for us. had the pace that alonso didnt and the defensive awareness that van aanholt lacks. happy w/ his career progression for club and country but wish we'd been able to keep him.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Let's go Blues.


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Let's get 'em! :firmino


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Everton have only won this fixture once since 2006 in the league!?

Jesus christ.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

this is fucking shite.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Well this is unfortunate.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Just when I thought it couldn't get any worse. They provide us with a further 8 minutes stoppage time.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

That's about right. FFS.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Ashley Williams :bosque

Ross Barkley :bosque

Everton :bosque


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Everton.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Horrible game of football to watch - Championship level.

Not really sure what Koeman's tactics were though, seems like he just wanted to stop Liverpool winning as opposed to wanting his team to win. Lukaku is horrendous without any support, his second touch was always a tackle tonight. The less said about Barkley the better. It's a great win for Liverpool, no where near their best yet picking up all 3 points right at the death away from home against your rivals, it doesn't get much better then that.

1 win against Liverpool in 10 years...


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

I almost came when they scored :done


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Liverpool providing us with yet another atrocious MNF game. I'm sure they can blame Mourinho somehow.

Everton bottling it as always. A genuinely awful club.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Not a great game by any stretch. Everton couldn't keep up their first 25 minutes and after that, we dominated possession, but didn't do much with it and only really created half chances, if that.

Pleased as punch with that late goal, esp for Mane, who worked hard and was fouled all damn game.

DAS IS MANE

:klopp2


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Irish Jet said:


> Liverpool providing us with yet another atrocious MNF game. I'm sure they can blame Mourinho somehow.


..What? :aries2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Erik. said:


> 1 win against Liverpool in 10 years...


Acting like it weren't too long ago that Spurs had a similar record against Arsenal :mj


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> Liverpool providing us with yet another atrocious MNF game. I'm sure they can blame Mourinho somehow.
> 
> Everton bottling it as always. A genuinely awful club.


As boring as the match was, at least they got the 3 points, well in your case im sure you can always blame Fellaini somehow :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Joel said:


> Acting like it weren't too long ago that Spurs had a similar record against Arsenal :mj


Point being Liverpool have been fucking gash for most of that 10 years bar the one Suarez year where they actually competed. 

It's rather surprising. I always thought Moyes had a decent record against them at least.


Also, 16 goals and 4 assists in his last 24 league games for Mane is quite frankly ridiculous. He'll be missed when he goes to the African Cup of Nations.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I

AM

STILL

ERECT


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Can't Mane suddenly retire from international football

:klopp

Not sure how many games he'll miss, but in the former he's been in pretty much since the start of the season, it's a blow having him gone for what, a month.


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Point being Liverpool have been fucking gash for most of that 10 years bar the one Suarez year where they actually competed.


We also got second place with this lad.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The Masked One said:


> We also got second place with this lad.


I sometimes forget how good he was at you, because of how bad he was at us. Which is funny because he won nothing with you and won a decent sum with us. Funny old game.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Chelsea is the land of hopes and dreams.

As Andre mentioned Cahill's resume the other day with Chelsea:

Premier League (maybe a second coming)
FA Cup
League Cup
Champions League
Europa League


Could have had a club world cup too and won everything he could at a club level but we fucked that up :towns2


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Teams of the season to date, anyone?

Pickford
Azpi Van Dijk Mustafi Alonso
Kante Capoue
Sanchez De Bruyne Mane
Costa

Bench: Valdes, Davies, Luiz, Rose, Son, Sterling, Lallana


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Hart

Matip Milner

Hendo

Lallana KDB Coutinho

Mane Aguero Sanchez Costa​


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Lloris

Valencia Azpi Luiz Rose

De Bruyne Kante Lallana Hazard

Ibrahimovic Costa

Bench: Pickford, Moses, Van Dijk, Fernandinho, Herrera, Mane, Sanchez​


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Karius (Pickford)
Azpilicueta - Van Dijk - Luiz - Rose
Sanchez- Kante - Lallana - Hazard
Costa - ZLATAN

I was hesitant about putting Zlatan in but I'm not particularly arsed, I'm not going to argue about him being in it or not. I just know we'd likely be 17th without his goals. Plus I'm not putting the thug Aguero in, I'm playing 4-4 fucking 2 and I'm playing Sanchez as a right winger. All in all, I am Garth Crooks. War Zlatan.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Pickford

Valencia
Azpi
Luiz
Rose

Mane
Kante
Fernandinho
Coutinho

Alexis
Costa

Courtois, van Dijk, Walker, Cazorla, Lallana, Hazard, Ibrahimovic


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Zlatan is a fair shout, though I wouldn't have him over Mane. Think it's obvious Sanchez and Costa (Best player overall) have been the best two strikers though.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I cannot stand Mane, ignoring talent aside, so he wasn't ever an option and I couldn't think of anyone half decent on the right so I put Sanchez there, I'd still probably have put Ibra over him to be honest but that's complete bias as I love the guy. Plus if Azpilicueta is a right back in these teams then I'm not arsed about Sanchez not being up front either. I definitely don't think it's obvious Sanchez has been the 2nd best striker though. It's only really obvious that Costa has been the best, others are pretty arguable.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Pickford

Valencia
Azpi
Luiz
Rose

Mane
Lallana
Coutinho
Hazard

Costa
Sanchez

IDK. Locks are Azpi/Coutinho/Hazard/Costa/Sanchez. Aguero would be in if he didn't have so many holidays. Fernandinho and Kante are good shouts but Mane and Lallana have been better. De Bruyne hasn't been as consistent as any of the other names mentioned. Coutinho getting kinda forgotten in these teams is a bit odd. I could go Moses or Valencia at RB which is hilarious in itself. David Luiz at CB. What a manager Conte is. Both wing backs as usual are weak choices. Heaton and Lloris are both good choices in goals. Defoe should get a shout. Zlatan would probably be in if you have a 3rd striker and get rid of Mane. Costa and Sanchez have been the two best players in the league though. *


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Vader said:


> I cannot stand Mane, ignoring talent aside, so he wasn't ever an option and I couldn't think of anyone half decent on the right so I put Sanchez there, I'd still probably have put Ibra over him to be honest but that's complete bias as I love the guy. Plus if Azpilicueta is a right back in these teams then I'm not arsed about Sanchez not being up front either. I definitely don't think it's obvious Sanchez has been the 2nd best striker though. It's only really obvious that Costa has been the best, others are pretty arguable.


Sterling is another wing option, he's been fantastic for most of this season.

I had Sanchez on the right as well (he spent some time there and it's his main position), for me he's been the second best player in the league after Costa.

Ibra would have been the next in line for me as a Striker, but having Sanchez/Costa/Mane already in my team I didn't feel the need for a fourth on the bench.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm sure I must be overly critical of Sanchez then but I've got him nowhere near Costa this season (i'm not going off stats) and on par with Ibrahimovic

I'm gonna have to add this bit in, my wording isn't great there. He's been great but there's a big gap between him and Costa for me, and he's a lot closer to the chasing pack of good performers.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Team of the Season?

Pickford
Walker - van Dijk - Luiz - Rose
Kante
Sanchez - Lallana - Coutinho - Hazard
Costa​
I'd have to go with that. Don't watch much of the other teams because quite frankly I don't care for them but Walker and Rose have been exceptional this season. van Dijk has been a rock for Southampton and it's hard not to pick Luiz who has been part of the best defence in the league and yet to even make a defensive error I believe. I'd loved to have put Wanyama in there because he's been very good but I've gone with Kante because his impact for me has been greater. Hard to leave any of those five ahead of him out though really. Didn't really know who to play where but they all get in :lol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah I'd probably have put Sanchez in at LW over De Bruyne. I just couldn't leave out Ibra the gawd.

Fuck Coutinho.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

My team of the season is:


PHIL JONES


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

JOY~! said:


> *Pickford
> 
> Valencia
> Azpi
> ...


fair team id say one of the liverpool lads should drop out though probably phil because of his injury, replace him with fernandinho and thats my team 

as much as it pains me to say it zlatan has been outstanding, loved him before the united move and knew he had this left in the tank


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Brock said:


> Can't Mane suddenly retire from international football
> 
> :klopp
> 
> Not sure how many games he'll miss, but in the former he's been in pretty much since the start of the season, it's a blow having him gone for what, a month.


its a real concern, misses big games against chelsea and united i believe 

best we can hope for is phil to be back and firing by then, he gets the best out of firmino who with the exception of half an hour yesterday has been poor in his absence


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Pickford

Walker
Azpi
Van Dijk
Rose

Mane
Hazard
Fernandinho
Lallana

Alexis
Costa

--------------

Mane is going to be a massive loss come January but Coutinho might be back by then.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811877696762507264
That really doesn't read well for Crystal Palace at all.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Destiny said:


> Pickford
> 
> Walker
> Azpi
> ...


Coutinho says he's targeting the City game for his return. If not that, then maybe the FA Cup third round.

:fingerscrossed

Mane is definitely going to be a big loss, the form he's in atm. I wonder if Klopp will buy, esp considering the amount of players we've been linked with.



Seems to be happy at the Xmas party. :klopp2


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

PARDIOLA DANCES NO MORE:mj2






..Palace defenders have got no rhythm..


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Time for Big Sam, then 8*D


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Merry Christmas ards

He'll pop up somewhere else in a few months time, have a great start, be hailed as a messiah before it inevitably falls apart and he gets sacked. The cycle then repeats itself again.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Long overdue. What was that, 6 wins all calendar year? :lol


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811877696762507264
> That really doesn't read well for Crystal Palace at all.


Yup palace are in serious trouble but also Watford are to. They sacked Flores in summer as they felt side were slipping down table & losing momentum under him so the board thought keeping with Flores would mean being relegated this/next season & being in championship again for 17-18 season. So they wanted a new manager with new ideas to breath fresh life into team & move them back up table yet looking at that table they still seem on downward trend regardless of whose in charge. 

Table also shows how bunched up 2nd to 7th place is in that table. Saints in 7th place & 5 points off Spurs who are 2nd & both meet each other on 28th with Liverpool at home to man city on 30th so might gap between 2nd to 7th might be even closer before new year begins. 

Chelsea 11 game winning run at present has seen them sky rocket to top that table. Conte done great job there in such short amount of time. On flip we (man Utd) don't score enough goals. It's one things holding us back under lvg last season & this season to under Jose & it's something Jose need address in 2017. Which is going for throat in games when we on top, be more ruthless & clinical & being comfortable by few goals instead sitting on a 1 goal lead with 20-25mins left to play in a game.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

when work lays you off just in time for pin the nose on rudolph ards


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

The Monster said:


> Yup palace are in serious trouble but also Watford are to. They sacked Flores in summer as they felt side were slipping down table & losing momentum under him so the board thought keeping with Flores would mean being relegated this/next season & being in championship again for 17-18 season. So they wanted a new manager with new ideas to breath fresh life into team & move them back up table yet looking at that table they still seem on downward trend regardless of whose in charge.


If the table was just 2016/17, Watford would have a much higher PPG, it's just sagged from Flores' poor year. There's been a marked improvement from Flores to Mazzarri, it was the right call, even though many were sceptical (myself included).

I think Pardew was unlucky recently, although I do agree with the sacking. Palace were losing most games by just a goal, it's not like they were consistently getting hammered. I wouldn't be averse to us taking a punt on him. Our players have been half-arsing it, hopefully we'd get Pardew on one of his winning streaks.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rugrat said:


> If the table was just 2016/17, Watford would have a much higher PPG, it's just sagged from Flores' poor year. There's been a marked improvement from Flores to Mazzarri, it was the right call, even though many were sceptical (myself included).
> 
> I think Pardew was unlucky recently, although I do agree with the sacking. Palace were losing most games by just a goal, it's not like they were consistently getting hammered. I wouldn't be averse to us taking a punt on him. Our players have been half-arsing it, hopefully we'd get Pardew on one of his winning streaks.


Yeah he lost his job at Swansea. 

They were pretty awful against us to be honest. Had a good ten minute spell were they scored but otherwise offered notiing.

Pards or Sam will probably get the next PL job that becomes available assuming it's a bottom half club. West Ham being the exception.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Pardew had the worst PPG ratio over any of the 92 other clubs in the football league this calendar year. That's pathetic. 

Good riddance.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> Yeah he lost his job at Swansea.
> 
> They were pretty awful against us to be honest. Had a good ten minute spell were they scored but otherwise offered notiing.
> 
> Pards or Sam will probably get the next PL job that becomes available assuming it's a bottom half club. West Ham being the exception.


I didn't see Palace vs Utd so will take your word for it.

Sam is 1/7 for Palace, so it seems like a dead cert on that front. 

If Pardew wants to manage in the Prem, it's Hull or Swansea. I don't see any other sides that are likely to sack or that would want him on board. I think he may take a break, he's been continually managing for six years and copped a lot of abuse in that time, I don't imagine he'd be massively excited to work at either club.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Rugrat said:


> If the table was just 2016/17, Watford would have a much higher PPG, it's just sagged from Flores' poor year. There's been a marked improvement from Flores to Mazzarri, it was the right call, even though many were sceptical (myself included).
> 
> I think Pardew was unlucky recently, although I do agree with the sacking. Palace were losing most games by just a goal, it's not like they were consistently getting hammered. I wouldn't be averse to us taking a punt on him. Our players have been half-arsing it, hopefully we'd get Pardew on one of his winning streaks.


Fair point maybe being bit to harsh on Watford/Mazzarri. I sceptical as well at first as I quite like Flores as a Manager but Watford 2nd half season post that Liverpool win was mostly dire even with run to FA cup semi final whenever saw them I was unimpressed with their football in general relied heavily on front 2 & win ighalo goals & form went missing so did Watford attack. Although have to say their were unlucky to lose to us at OT in March their were better side & should spanked us honestly about 5-1. I agree though has been a improvement from them whenever I have watched Watford this season. I was impressed with them when they beat us 3-1 in Sept.

The Swansea game did Pardew in really even though been rumours about palace wanting rid of Pardew for 2 months at least now maybe even longer. Big Sam looks nailed on for the job. When we faced them last week bar the goal their were woeful. 6 wins in 2016 isn't good enough. I also agree with whomever suggested hull or Swansea being where Pardew ends up next.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Pardew was rightfully sacked. He can't have any arguments there. Did a good job overall, but this season so far Palace have been garbage and it can't just be blamed on tight losses as they've thrown away points with reckless tactics (although Steve Parrish specifically asked Pardew to have the team playing a more open attractive brand of football, which was always going to be a conflict of interests). Keep that defence tight and create Benteke a couple of decent chances per game and Palace should stay up. That's a job ready made for :jet

Fucking RR editing the post after I liked it, as he was admitting he was wrong about the Flores situation :frustrate


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Andre said:


> Fucking RR editing the post after I liked it, as he was admitting he was wrong about the Flores situation :frustrate


unlike it then :draper2


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Rugrat said:


> unlike it then :draper2


No, I like that you acknowledged you were wrong without prompting. Takes a bit of class. 

Just meant I had to explain my stance on the Pardew sacking when I cba.

Someone else who's a regular poster in here really ought to admit they were wrong about the Flores sacking as well :evil


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Obviously I am delighted about the amount we were able to recoup on Oscar, as it's far more than what he is really worth. But I'd much rather it if he became the player he promised to be in his first year and a half here. I'm not sure what happened. I'm not sure whether he just didn't have it in him, or whether it was a case of Mourinho working him too hard. I jave no idea, but it just feels like a waste.

I hope the club reinvests the money into the player that suits our team correctly this summer. Some nice squad pieces in January would be nice though.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*£60m should get you all the squad depth you require but based on history you'll spend the vast majority of it on someone to play second fiddle to Costa or Hazard. And based on history you'll also then sell that player on for a profit at twice what they're really worth because you're fucking Chelsea and are god damn magicians in the selling market. *


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Big Sam is officially the new Crystal Palace boss.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/38423001

Good illustration of the bullshit that is the scheduling of the holiday fixtures. Xmas games isn't a bad thing at all but when you schedule them like a lunatic of a Chelsea fan it becomes one. Southampton having to play Wednesday-Saturday-Monday while Chelsea get Monday-Saturday-Wednesday is hilarious. And it's all because of some really weird TV scheduling that needs to have Southampton/Spurs on TV 2 days after Boxing Day. 3 games in a week is never an issue. It's a normal week for most clubs that play either in Europe or the lower leagues. 

Boxing Day should always be a full schedule of fixtures imo. That's part of the fun of holiday fixtures is that everyone plays on Boxing Day. Now you've got a game on the Tuesday and the Wednesday as well. If there needs to be a quote of 4 TV games then that's ok, move 1 game to Tuesday but move the Wednesday game to a night game on Boxing Day which for some reason is empty. I know they can't fix for Boxing Day to have some great TV games but Palace/Watford and Hull/City are garbage and Stoke/Liverpool and Spurs/Southampton are no better either. Also Sky and BT's incredible foreshadowing of getting a new manager's first game on TV is getting flat out freaky at this stage. They foreshadowed PALACE VS WATFORD being a fixture that anyone outside of them clubs would give a single second thought about. I guess New Years Day falling on a Sunday with a Monday Bank Holiday caused some of it but I don't like just 2 games on New Years Day and 7 on NYE. More shit games outside of Liverpool/City too. How the fuck did Hull get 2 straight home games on TV over xmas. I spose doing the Monday games over Tuesday/Wednesday doesn't work if you have to have a quote of 4 TV games. I spose you could do all on Boxing Day, spread the New Years games over Friday/Saturday and then do 2 day games on Monday as a Friday-Monday and the rest as night games on Tuesday and Wednesday. But none of this actually means anything and I'm just realising that this far into this post. 

MERRY CHRISTMAS FITBA FANS.*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Such a pleasure watching Chelsea play, the way they pass the ball around, they make it look effortless. And Pedro's goal was beautiful. Chelsea dominating, as expected.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

What a goal by Mkhitaryan :mark:


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Can Ibrahimovic stop scoring? No.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Conte did Bats dirty :lol


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

great win and performance from united

shame the teams above us keep winning :lol


Also, hull need to fuck off out of the league and never come back


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Slightly Offside but screw it Mkhitaryan back heel scorpion volley goal was a pure genius, if find a video of it then do so also Borini chest & volley but from 25 yards out into top corner making ddg just stand there was just as brilliant in its own way. 

Ibra didn't have one of his best games but still got 1 goal & 2 assists. Output giving us is worth hassle of anything negative or any game his not firing in. Also pogba is legit world star player everything he does he makes look easy & effortless & becoming more of a leader as the weeks go on you can hear him bellow out instructions & keep players around him focused & motivated. I don't like watching individual players much during a game but sometimes it's worth doing so & I just watched pogba play for most that Sunderland game & very few players I could do that with & it just great. Carrick is also key to this team clicking I do fear what happen when his not about. 

I have to say it again but I love watching us play I really do, I love football we try to play even if it Doesn't always come off but you can see ideas & were still a work in progress & certain we will get their very soon. Mkhitaryan coming on in 2nd half then martial after that really helped us out in final 3rd we had far more about us & those 2 should be our main wide players with Ibra as the 9 to complete the front 3.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813426436266598400
:woah

Offside yes, but a wonderful goal.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ibrahimovic on 12 goals so far :bjpenn People actually thought he was going to flop over here...

United on a whole starting to look good now. They have Mkhitaryan fit and firing now and you can see the difference he makes to the squad. Pogba is settling very nicely and links up so well with Ibrahimovic. Carrick and Herrera (who I'm sure a lot of people thought should have been playing with Pogba from very early on in the season) are offering good protection tot he back four... They are starting to look like a team now. 

It's still early, but I think our 13 points cushion is too much for them to claw back, but I think a few of the other teams ought to be looking behind them...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Its an aight goal I guess :side:


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Joel said:


> Ibrahimovic on 12 goals so far :bjpenn People actually thought he was going to flop over here...
> 
> United on a whole starting to look good now. They have Mkhitaryan fit and firing now and you can see the difference he makes to the squad. Pogba is settling very nicely and links up so well with Ibrahimovic. Carrick and Herrera (who I'm sure a lot of people thought should have been playing with Pogba from very early on in the season) are offering good protection tot he back four... They are starting to look like a team now.
> 
> It's still early, but I think our 13 points cushion is too much for them to claw back, *but I think a few of the other teams ought to be looking behind them...*


Watch out Fraudiola :brodgers


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Fancy finding this Henry Mike fella in the reserves. Jose's eye for young frozen out talent still as sharp as ever.*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Started off very poorly but have found our way back into the game. We can't afford such poor starts, especially againts tougher opposition. Lallana has been so boss this year, it's beautiful to watch. We need to start the second half the way we ended the first. Definitely still not a comfortable performance so far.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Nothing like Stoke laying down for the opposition.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp6

Excellent and needed win. Stoke were very good for the first 30 minutes and fully deserved their lead. As soon as we equalised, we took control and Firmino's goal came at a crucial time and helped us come out in the second half and pretty much dominate the remainder of the game tbh.

Stoke were poor second half and the game was ours to win, but we still needed to do our job.

Oh and Henderson was really good today, too IMO.

Onto Citeh......


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

^

Henderson has been integral this season so far. Work rate is always of a high level and his passing gets the team going. 

It was a much better performance in the second half even though Stoke were their own worst enemy. Great to have Sturridge score his first goal of the season. He needs to stay fit considering Mane is heading off and January is such a busy schedule for us. 

Looking forward to the City encounter. Interesting to see if Sturridge and Can start.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Bob Bradley has been sacked by Swansea.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Don't think anyone is overly surprised with Bradley's sacking although he lasted just 86 days.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Over 100 goals scored now too under :klopp2 :bjpenn


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

No sane man is taking the Swansea job.

So they'll appoint the guy who slept with his brothers wife I imagine.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Terrible stuff from Swansea. At least give the guy a chance to bring in some new players to fix the situation. 

He was given a relegation club and expected to amend it with those same mediocre players. Outrageous.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

RIAN GOGGS TO SAVE THEM 8*D


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> Terrible stuff from Swansea. At least give the guy a chance to bring in some new players to fix the situation.
> 
> He was given a relegation club and expected to amend it with those same mediocre players. Outrageous.


All very true, but it was clear he was way out of his depth.

For the record I actually liked him, but if you give him Hazard Ozil, Aguero, Coutinho, Alderweireld and de Gea, he'd still end up gettin relegated.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Americans fairly convinced it's a xenophobic issue against Americans in the league but only a few getting the main issue

He's actually out of his depth.

It doesn't really matter what you are given etc, the first rule of survival in the Prem is "DEFENCE!!!!". And of course, having at least an ounce of respect from the players.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

dean saunders was right :banderas


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Nigel Farage said:


> dean saunders was right :banderas


Shhh.

Don't encourage him.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

There are much bigger problems at Swansea than Brad Bobley though to be fair.

All of Swansea's recent success is because of how the club was run by Jenkins. Him and the board were tight but progressive. They had a clear plan & philosophy on how to play from Martinez to Rodgers to Laudrup to then Monk. With their new owners they are fucked. They will probably hire Klinsmann as the new manager simply because he used to coach the USMNT.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Brad Bobley


:bosque


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Erik. said:


> There are much bigger problems at Swansea than Brad Bobley though to be fair.
> 
> All of Swansea's recent success is because of how the club was run by Jenkins. Him and the board were tight but progressive. They had a clear plan & philosophy on how to play from Martinez to Rodgers to Laudrup to then Monk. With their new owners they are fucked. They will probably hire Klinsmann as the new manager simply because he used to coach the USMNT.


The board continually sold their best players and swapped the out with cheaper alternatives and that's just continued, there should have been big investment as early as Laudrup. Changing managers was just a short term fix.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813831454631297024
:bosque

Awww, poor Razor. 

Nice one Danny


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

If you look up the word BALD FRAUD in the dictionary there's just a picture of Brad Bobley :evra


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Green Light said:


> If you look up the word BALD FRAUD in the dictionary there's just a picture of Brad Bobley :evra


ep


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Swansea are a pretty fascinating rise and fall story. Fascinating is overselling it mind but still. Brilliant rise into the Premier League playing football "the right way", winning the League Cup, having a good Europa League run and making some fantastic signings. But post Laudrup it's been gradually downhill and this season along with the new ownership has just gone into steamroll mode. Had them to go down at the start of this season so it's not surprising. Near impossible to survive in a competitive league like this one when you sell all your best players and replace them with cheap unproven replacements that just aren't that good. Selling Williams was the nail in the coffin. Look at their defence since he's gone. I think they convinced themselves that they could be a selling club when they moved players like Vorm, Davies and Bony on for big profits and survived without them along with what Southampton have been able to do but all of that is reliant on replacing them and having continued astute success in the transfer window which they have had the total opposite of this season. Looking at their last 2 seasons they've just had terrible windows in terms of incomings and have ended up with what's just not a very good team atm with the only player that they could sell on for a nice fee being Gylfi. *


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

There's absolutely nothing surprising about what is happening to Swansea. I criticised the way Jenkins was running the club as far back as when Laudrup was sacked (and was told I was wrong for it on here at the time) and did the same when Monk was scapegoated for the club's failings in terms of transfer policy. It started an age before the Yanks took over, although they're looking equally clueless so far (sacking steady firefighter Guidolin for tactically naive gung ho Bradley was weird and could have only ever been based on wanting an American manager). 

What is happening to Swansea now has been coming for a long time and they absolutely deserve it. I include some of the fans in that as there was a section that seemed desperate for Monk to fail, which always came across as bizarre seeing as he's something of a club cult hero. It might have been that whoever was the successor to Laudrup was always going to get it in the neck after he won the league cup, not that it's an excuse or fair.

They can still stay up as there's a long way to go and there are a few atrocious teams at the bottom of the prem, but missing out on Allardyce was a huge blow for them (doubtful he was on their radar tbf, he's not a "traditional" fit for Swansea, while the club's new owners seem that clueless. He's exactly what they need rn though). He would have given them a chance, while it also pretty much guarantees Palace's survival, meaning one less team struggling to stay up.

It's a sad story really, as with proper investment and ambition the club could have really kicked on and become a staple in the top ten and challenged for cups for years to come, while playing tidy short passing football. It's almost as if the club's then board had decided they'd peaked with the league cup win and gave up after that.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

JOY~! said:


> *Swansea are a pretty fascinating rise and fall story. Fascinating is overselling it mind but still. Brilliant rise into the Premier League playing football "the right way", winning the League Cup, having a good Europa League run and making some fantastic signings. But post Laudrup it's been gradually downhill and this season along with the new ownership has just gone into steamroll mode. Had them to go down at the start of this season so it's not surprising. Near impossible to survive in a competitive league like this one when you sell all your best players and replace them with cheap unproven replacements that just aren't that good. Selling Williams was the nail in the coffin. Look at their defence since he's gone. I think they convinced themselves that they could be a selling club when they moved players like Vorm, Davies and Bony on for big profits and survived without them along with what Southampton have been able to do but all of that is reliant on replacing them and having continued astute success in the transfer window which they have had the total opposite of this season. Looking at their last 2 seasons they've just had terrible windows in terms of incomings and have ended up with what's just not a very good team atm with the only player that they could sell on for a nice fee being Gylfi. *


If they'd of given Gary Monk more time, they probably wouldn't be where they are at the minute. Especially now, when you see what kind of a good job Monk is doing with Leeds.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Long shot but i hope they take a chance on rowett


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Pards and Giggs two of the favourites, Swansea clearly looking for a manager with experience of shagging other men's wives I guess :bosque ards


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Coleman too being inevitably linked again, too.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Brock said:


> Coleman too being inevitably linked again, too.


Is it true Chris Coleman is married to Charlotte Jackson?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> Is it true Chris Coleman is married to Charlotte Jackson?


Yup. They have a little girl too.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Brock said:


> Yup. They have a little girl too.


What an extremely lucky man!










:lenny5

I hope Giggsy gets the Swansea job. He shouldn't of been passed over in the first place IMO.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I have the wrong Tottenham full back in Fantasy Football.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Very very happy with that second half performance. Not the greatest starts with van Dijk scoring after a few minutes but after that, we pretty much bossed them. I still feel we aren't playing anywhere near as good as we can do and to be where we are in the league, playing how we are and just one point off 4th place, three points off 3rd whilst continuing to stay ahead of Man Utd despite their form is a great place to be in. Getting a win against Watford in the next game week is crucial, especially as it would be a fourth straight win with the momentum strong heading into the home game against Chelsea but no matter what we'll be making up points of Man City/Liverpool as they play each other.

Kyle Walker and Jan Vertonghen both miss the next game though, will both be big losses. Trippier will come in for Walker and I hope Alderweireld is back for that game, I feel a lot more comfortable with him in the side and I don't know if I'd be able to handle a Dier/Wimmer centre half pairing, though I would give Wimmer a start as Vertonghen replacement if Alderweireld is back. 

1-4 away at Southampton is a damn good result though. Before today they had conceded 5 goals at home in the league ALL season and the last time they conceded at home before today was on the 30th October. I'm glad Kane got a goal after a mini drought, happy for Alli to make it 3 goals in his last 2 games and 6 in the league this season. Son showing he's a great option off the bench too. Danny Rose seems to be involved in a goal every single week, lovely assist for the fourth goal.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

So did the saints "roll over" then too :side:

Really good win for Spurs tho.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

fucking drop points you top 5 fucks :jose :ibra


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Brock said:


> So did the saints "roll over" then too :side:
> 
> Really good win for Spurs tho.


It was over as soon as Redmond got sent off to be fair. :lol

Which I thought was quite harsh, I thought that the penalty was punishment enough but a straight red was certainly strange to see.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Ah.


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

How many penalties have Spurs had this season?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814234110675795970
Romeu :lmao :lmao




gooner. said:


> How many penalties have Spurs had this season?


More than Ozil has assists, I imagine.


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

Erik. said:


> More than Ozil has assists, I imagine.



Do you get a trophy for that? :HHH2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Klopp was asked about the rumoured move for Oxlaide-Chaimberlain;

Usually I don't say anything about transfer rumours, but I can make an exception, no problem," Klopp said. "This is nonsense. From my side, there is nothing else to say about it."

While Klopp is open to making additions, he has warned supporters to "not be surprised" if there is no business in the New Year.

"If there's something for us and it makes sense, and it is possible... if we have eye on a player, he's a good player, and if club doesn't need money we have no chance.

"We already have very good players and if [others] want to be part of this team, they're very welcome. It's nothing new, if something happens I tell you immediately, if not, don't be surprised."


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Did you guys see Ibra's disallowed goal? Absolutely atrocious refereeing.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Every team outside the top 6 are a joke this season.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Pogba :sodone 

Martial :sodone


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Erik. said:


> Every team outside the top 6 are a joke this season.


Versus every team but Leicester and to some extent, Southampton and West Ham being a joke last season.

No team outside the top 6 really set themselves up to be stronger this year. Some teams like Leicester were incapable of being stronger through a certain key sale but aye. Premier League TV revenue up and no club outside the top 6 join the party ;_;


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

we did not play well today

oh well, at least Defoe scored. Only liverpool next I guess


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Desecrated said:


> Versus every team but Leicester and to some extent, Southampton and West Ham being a joke last season.
> 
> No team outside the top 6 really set themselves up to be stronger this year. Some teams like Leicester were incapable of being stronger through a certain key sale but aye. Premier League TV revenue up and no club outside the top 6 join the party ;_;


I was expecting perhaps Everton (with all their new money) to compete but even they look average compared to the six above them. It's a testament to Pochettino that we're even in that top 6 comparing our resources to those around us, but like you say, no one is even close. 

Top 6 is looking very close. Well, from 2nd to 6th anyway at the moment and could seem even closer if Liverpool/Man City ends in a draw and Tottenham and Arsenal both win tomorrow.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Idiots didn't read the script. That's how the old one ends not the new one. Disallowed goal was an absolute sham. Valdes was turning into superman again. Jose going all out attack paid off. Great to see that Martial has come out of his cob and realised he's a great talent again. Get 3 points against West Ham and we should back on the bring of 2nd-4th again. *


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

The top six were always likely to pull away this season (especially after a notorious poster with a track record of being wrong was adamant in arguing the opposite), with generally high class managers being in charge of those teams. Last season was a fluke in terms of the big clubs underperforming (most would have struggled to do worse, barring a CRISIS like Chelsea's). 

West Ham never truly closed the gap, rather fulfilling potential they always had, which made them look like they had taken a step towards the "next level" when juxtaposed with the situation of the big club flops. 

Leicester won the league with the perfect storm of the aforementioned, along with Steve Walsh's GOAT recruitment, several players hitting their peaks, a light fixture schedule, peds a top quality sports science team, tactics nobody could work out and Ranieri's charming man management. If any team closed the gap (even briefly) it was Leicester... and even that required several teams helping them out.

There will generally be a gap in spite of standard mid-table clubs being able to spaff money on transfer fees, because they still can't close the gap in terms of wages. That and most lesser prem clubs lacking a long term direction and or a sense of value for money.

Everton's mess of a squad, which is full of have beens and never will bes, needs serious surgery, which will probably take a few good transfer windows to properly sort out. They have Steve Walsh now though so they've already won half of the battle.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I've just realised that if Liverpool win today and then beat Sunderland (which you'd expect) and Chelsea lose to Spurs, which isn't out of the realm of possibility at all considering their form at White Hart Lane the past 11 years, Chelsea despite winning 13 games on the bounce, would only be 3 points clear of 2nd place. Jesus christ. Imagine going 13 games unbeaten and at the first point you drop some points you only find yourself 3 points clear. 

If this game stays the same, Man City could be outside the top four on the first day of 2017, who would have thought that after City's start this season!?

How quiet is it at Anfield by the way?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp6

Scrappy game TBH. City were fucking gash in the first half, and all they had second half was more possession that they did nothing with. When we had to defend, we were excellent all game. The whole match was pretty much played in a low gear and all in the midfield, with no chances, apart from the goal, pretty much, but a win is a win, and i'm sure City would have took the win if it was the other way around, as would anyone else, esp against a rival and we weren't great either tonight.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Fucking get in!! What a massive win that is for us, For all the possession City had in the second half they didn't even trouble us and we proved we can actually defend a lead which is fantastic to see after our terrible defensive record in the last few years. There's a huge game coming up in the next couple of days and who ever wins that will be favourites to go on and win the title for me. I am actually feeling very confident that we can beat Chelsea as well after that performance as we proved we can adjust and tactically outclass one of the best teams in the league. Also Raheem sterling is absolutely shocking every time he plays against us, in Hindsight selling him for such a huge fee was the correct decision and we have even managed to find a late replacement for him who is a much better player in Mane of course.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Liverpool aren't winning the league. They're shite.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> Liverpool aren't winning the league. They're shite.


It's our year mate


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Unorthodox said:


> It's our year mate


Old Trafford on the 15th. Shit's going down. You should be less concerned with who's in front of you.

On another note when is Aguero back from his suspension?

#baldfraud


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Keep waiting for Chelsea to slip up but it doesn't seem to be happening :hmm:

Think it's fair to say Kante is the most important player in the league based on the last 18 months, particularly in a league lacking world class midfielders.

Klopp deserves a ton of credit for the job he's done at Liverpool as well, turned a bang average team into genuine title contenders. Haven't been very impressed by the League as a whole this season but most of the best stuff i've seen has come from them, barring City at Old Trafford (and the first few games of the season w/ Silva, Kun, KDB, Sterling).



Andre said:


> The top six were always likely to pull away this season (*especially after a notorious poster with a track record of being wrong was adamant in arguing the opposite*), with generally high class managers being in charge of those teams. Last season was a fluke in terms of the big clubs underperforming (most would have struggled to do worse, barring a CRISIS like Chelsea's).


Is this supposed to be me? :bosque


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> Old Trafford on the 15th. Shit's going down. You should be less concerned with who's in front of you.
> 
> On another note when is Aguero back from his suspension?
> 
> #baldfraud


He was pretty much completely anonymous today tbh. Not the only one tho.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Unorthodox said:


> It's our year mate


...said on December 31st :brodgers


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

1 goal allowed in the 4 matches since Migs came back into the side. :drose

LAL


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Crystal Palace :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

My theory on Augero is that his all his muscle & hamstring injuries since 2013/2014 have taken its tool on him. When last time saw him use that burst of pace he once had to really go & sprint past & beyond defenders in tight spaces in & around box? Yes if theirs space in behind on the break his clearly not slow but not as quick now either IMO. It's quite telling how much deeper he was getting when I watched him play last season. He seemed comfortable coming towards ball which normally a sign when your a 9/10 something up with said player. I also think pep asking Augero to run about all over place doenst help cos don't feel Augero has fitness levels he once had to get away with pressing had when he was younger & before all injuries he has suffered last few years. Man city can't be a pressing team under pep if Augero a 9 which is one of pep biggest issues to me. I always felt pressing starts from furthest man forward so normally your attackers/the CF. 

My guess is pep & man city want Gabreil Jesus to hit the ground running & play him as a 9 with Augero being a bench squad option & that always seemed like case even if Gabreil doesn't work out at beginning the long term place is Gabreil will be Augero replacement up top. 

One things didn't get about mcfc is Why is KdB playing on flanks? If it's learn the position Then cool but I'm not sure how that helps the team as a whole cos man city are slow team the only time look quick is when sane or sterling on flanks with KdB down middle? KdB to me is man city best & key player cos most consistent yes silva get lot praise but games like v Arsenal poor in 1st half & in 2nd Half his very good then games like yesterday were bullied off ball & invisible for most games then bang back. His not consistent & been case for silva for last 2 years.

Anyway whenever KdB on flanks I know get good crosses his final ball & end product is fantastic but if we (mufc) or anyone were facing man city tomorrow I would be thrilled see KdB on RW or LW rather then as a 10. I doubt I'm alone in that thinking either. His also very lazy when asked to track back when man city don't have the ball. Partly he asked stay high because of his abilities on the break where he at his devasting best but mostly IMO cos doesn't want to get back to defend anyway & player like that you want him closer to opposition box anyway so fair enough but whenever he plays on flanks soon as opposition player on same wing as him every team just plays high longs balls to said opposition winger or over lapping fullbacks knowing he be 1 on 1 with man city fullbacks cos KdB just be standing on half way or make half hearted attempt get back. The Clyne chance in 2nd half shows just that. 

Pep making some strange calls Kolorov at CB is another. It's like his trying complete a jigsaw puzzle by with missing pieces but also not using pieces has in right ways either. Instead of fitting around teams its best abilities & working around that his trying fit this man city team around what pep wants this team to do but it can't & to stubborn & not pragmatic enough to alter his views. When it works man city great watch as are most of Pep teams but yesterday when Liverpool pressed earlier they should gone route 1 & if me I would told yaya play further forward & go direct instead he was deeper of cms & when got it he was lazy with passing in 1st half & jogged around pitch.

They do miss Gundogan badly & man city dont just need a top CB in Jan they need a Gundogan like player to in their midfield. Fernandinho whilst having good season he isn't capable playing like Gundogan can his different type of player & offers something different which man city lack when Fernandinho is not their or when his not on it either. And don't get me started on both fullbacks areas for them. Man city are in trouble they need use Jan window like summer window & thats a serious issue for man city in 2nd half of this season.

Anyway onto our game. Don't get me wrong I'm buzzing we won but lee mason, you are a joke & unfit ref a game in more ways then one. You never up with any of the play. Your positioning as a ref was shocking, you always behind play to much to see anything & made so many bad calls I lost count how many you actually got wrong cos so many it pointless adding up totals. Only remembers bad calls cos think only made 1 or 2 good call whole game. The standard of officiating this season by refs has been awfully shocking. Lee mason should get Jan off in PL for that & be in league 2 or a lower level being a ref for month. That was piss poor. Still fuming about that a day later. Argh Ibra goal was legit goal & rules it out, oh whatever.

Pogba is amazing. Their was one pass he played to felliani in 1st half must be 60yards & plays its first time in own half & like a bullet & hits felliani on chest but doesn't use any cut or back lift its generally just a 1st time pick out from 60 yards to felliani running into boro box in fairness to Belgium he takes its down really well on his chest. Hand on heart I've only Seen Scholes do that type of pass before. His worth watching just to see him play. His just so talented that it's at times to easy for him. His strong as an ox also fast as a cm it's totally different type of midfielder in that soon as space opens up deeper he gets ball he plays a forward passes regardless of how hard pass is to play or if a players is marked he believes he can find them anyway & if can't his underatted In that I didn't think he was a fast with ball at his feet like that but as soon as can see space or chance to get away he just goes bang with ball & oppostion midfielder 5 yards behind him & so hard pinch ball off him due to his control, technique & power so his brought us up pitch in mere seconds. His got work on concentration & short passing deeper though but his going be something else for us his 23 ffs next season he will improve further. So glad we resigned him. Worth every penny of that £89m. 

Speaking of players improve further, how nice was it to see real martial again. Chambers can now be added to list of pl rb who have been torn apart by him. It's another young player we have you can see talent & potential its hard not be blown away his got everything in locker to be a top star he really has. His improved in his time away to. Now his abort passing is now lot faster & better, his long range shooting is better & now trusts & uses his left foot way more meaning when goes on outside now he has confidence & ability pick players out with weaker foot his becoming more complete he still needs run more off ball when plays on other side he still stands on outside box more then he should be doing so less then was last season.

I'm going say 3 things that revolve around martial yesterday. Number 1 I thought we didn't use him enough in 2nd Half like we're in 1st cos he was our key & best player but when boro scored we started find him again which was so impressive I don't know if told to by Jose or team itself worked it out prob bit of both but that serious good game management from whomever to plug away & get going again like that regardless of if is boro at OT it something not done since saf left us. Which is leading in to point 2 Jose finally gets his subs right & goes 3-2-5 takes off smalling for rashford who himself was fantastic but whilst finding martial more soon as rashford came on he natural drifts wide him & martial just get each other it's like pogba & Ibra they just click soon as near each other but martial starting LW with rashers down middle pulling wide allows martial start coming centrally it was & is game changer that was it. Now martial is totally free run inside with & without ball knowing that rashford drift to LW so team will not lose any balance & fast player be able get to byline if martial isn't there. I feel if rashford wasn't on then IMO martial doesn't score equaliser cos stayed wide left rather then be down middle & 3rd point long term you feel rashford will be 9 Jose wants even though isn't now it's Ibra but to me this team is pogba team in own way but it's in attack but in general to this team be built around martial just as much. I really feel that this team were building has martial as its main man in attack with pogba down same side in slightly defer role in cm. To me the key is get those 2 going fit us in 2nd half of season but also get Shaw fit at LB & in form & we're in serious business down that left side. 

Not enjoyed us play this way in years but first time in years that remember us having so many players like Pogba, Mkhi, Ibra, Rashford, Martial that get fans off seat cos alone their capable of doing something outta nothing to change games but if just 2 of them click at same time it's fantastic let alone if their all at it. I'm buzzing for game tomorrow against whu & now have that feeling again it's so nice last year I was worried about next game now I want next game happen ASAP the sooner the better & that not been case with me since 2013.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we've won 1 game at anfield in over 20 years. it's an irrelevant game. just give liverpool the 3 points and move on.

defence is the problem. to gift liverpool the goal how we did is absolutely appalling. kolarov is fucking horrific and is like playing a man down, except worse because he touches the ball. too bad the replacement is clichy who is just as bad. thanks txiki.

kolarov moved to cb because we don't have enough and we're still relying on someone who is finished. thanks txiki.

squad is way too top heavy and old. had 5 players start yesterday who were signed under mancini. 4 more are still on the books in some shape or form. nearly double figures in terms of players 30 or over. havent spent a cent on fullbacks in 6 years, but wasted money on god knows what. only 2 of pep's signings played. thanks txiki.

if he couldn't tell you the precise moment pep farted during he day he would've been unemployed years ago. instead he takes advantage of the cheque book and just spends a shitload. it's like the art of negotiation is completely gone. give ~ 50 mil to most midtable clubs on the planet and they'll give up players. but maybe try to whittle it down a bit so they pressure isn't massive. or even better, have a plan just in case. somehow other clubs manage to do that. not us. van dijk has had a good 18 months. quick, buy him. 

it's a squad that has been in decay, the same players frequently injured and it just gets ignored. it's almost laughable if it wasn't just so blatantly unprofessional.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Decent win that.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Spurs were outstanding today, quite annoying that despite our great recent form we can't seem to overtake them or any of the teams above us for that matter. Need to win at West Ham tomorrow, cannot afford to lose any ground on the other top 6 sides.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*They weren't, Watford were absolutely appalling. I mean Spurs were obviously good but they didn't play anything above than that and didn't need to. 

#Justice4Giroud :frankie

City/Liverpool yesterday was absolute pish. City were abysmal and Liverpool weren't much better. *


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> 1 goal allowed in the 4 matches since Migs came back into the side.


Goals Allowed?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

van Nistelrooy's record.

:banderas


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Anark said:


> Goals Allowed?


Big Olly Giroud is rattling the arse off every one of them tonight, brother. 

I'd let him rattle the arse off me as well. How could anybody not after that?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

^^^^ :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

It was indeed a beautiful goal. :giroud


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

purely off these MOTD 2 highlights, Kaboul is an horrific defender. Genuinely abysmal game. Has the positional sense of an autistic Kyle Walker.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Kaboul has been useless since 2011/2012 when he had KING walking him through every game and making him look like a world beater. He was unreal that season. That was 5 seasons ago and he's had career threatening injuries since.

He was abysmal today and I am glad after he tried to shoot down Pochettino in the press too.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I have to concur with The Monster on Lee Mason and generally with refereeing decisions on a whole this season, he and they have been terrible! It's becoming a joke how bad some of the ref decisions have been when they are so blatant. I know it can be argued it's tough for referees as they can miss things from time to time and the game is played at a frantic pace at times but still, these referees are paid to be fit enough to keep up with the game and to have a good eye and they are even missing obvious decisions now. They're missing a lot of blatant penalty calls and knee high challenges and Lee Mason was another culprit of this 2 days ago. I just laughed at every big decision he kept getting wrong for the 90 minutes especially with Ibrahimovic's disallowed goal, I just couldn't believe that inept decision. When you have Howard Webb criticise that decision then you know you _"dun fucked it up!"_ It's not just our matches though where I've seen us been denied countless obvious penalties (only 1 awarded in the Premier League this season back in August!) but in other matches I've gone and said _"that's a penalty right there"_ or _"that should be a red card offence"_ and the referees, linesman's and the fourth official have all missed it. Seriously, why have the standards dropped so low? Are the referees just generally worse? Should more technology be brought in to help out the referees as a lot of them seriously need it? 

This needs to be addressed especially when referees are unintentionally influencing the games and when the Managers have a right to complain or criticise it is the referees that are given protection and the Managers are the ones fixed with a ban as they seemingly can't express their thoughts on the game when a referee has made a big and bad call against them and their team. I also find it hilarious that the referee that has made a bad call is then given a big game a week or so later and that actually did happen not too long back! Madness! 

As for our performance, we dominated Middlesbrough and deserved the win. Really, we should have been 2 or 3 goals up in the first half and Boro didn't really offer much threat apart from Traore who was a real danger man with his electric pace but his decision making at times was poor. Besides that, they didn't really offer much and United just continued to plug away at their defiant defence and all it took was a route 1 ball and a knocked on header to break through their wall and score the equalizer. 1 minute and 20 seconds later Pogba gets the winner with a neatly placed header and United complete the comeback, which was nice to see. Pogba and Martial were immense all game; Pogba really bossed the midfield and has found form the past 5-6 weeks, his pinging balls to the wings was pure perfection especially the one to Fellaini, he just ran through every Boro player that opposed him and held them off with his strength, it was a delight to see. Martial is also gaining some form and has looked impressive these past two games he's featured in. He caused Chambers all sorts of problems all game and he didn't know whether Martial was going to cut inside or take him down the line, so pleased he got his much deserved goal. Hope his good form continues.

I have to give praise to Mourinho also, he actually went for it by bringing off Smalling (who I thought did okay except for his sloppy defending for the Middlesbrough goal) and put Rashford on, who along with Mata changed the game. It was good to see Mourinho actually went all out attack and had 6 of our most attacking players on at the same time pushing for the goal instead of just lumping the ball up to Ibra or Fellaini and hoping for the best. We've been playing some great football the last month or so and things are starting to click, which is exciting to see. It took a while but it looks to be working and a chemistry is forming between the players, with Jones and Rojo looking surprisingly good together as the centreback pairing (that could all change though), Valencia and Blind bombing forward and not staying back, our front 4 are linking up well with Pogba joining in with them and he has formed a great understanding with Ibra. The passing could be better at times but the confidence, creativity, flair, pace, pressing, link-up play is all there and can only get better and that is also great to see after 3 years of uninspiring mediocrity and rubbish, sideways and waywards football.

West Ham could be a tricky fixture today but at least it isn't at Upton Park and their form at their new stadium hasn't been convincing. Still, they are usually a bogie side for us but we need to get the 3 points to not only continue our momentum but to stay within the top 4 places especially with City looking vulnerable at the moment with their own recent form.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Level of quality in this game is absymal.

Traore makes Zaha look like footballing equivalent of Da Vinci. Absolute gash.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Crystal Palace :lmao :lmao :lmao


:hughton


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815886362247204864
Just hope we don't revert to our old ways and make a pigs ear of today's game. Henderson likely out, as is Coutinho and Matip, still.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

God, I do love Jermain Defoe.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Mane has had an excellent game, got a massive goal, then does something as silly as a star jump in the area.



Not been great today, as it was quite ebb and flow in the first half, but we really needed to hold on. Plus Mane is gone now for a while and Sturridge and Lovren might be injured. I'd hope Klopp steps up his efforts in the transfer market now but I don't think he'll be panicking about it.

Always frustrating when you concede one penalty let alone two that costs you all three points. Ah well, plenty of the season to go.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

If we beat West Ham that'll be 2 points gained on Liverpool :benson1


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Piss poor performance in all honesty. Quite shocked that KLOPP only made the one change for this match. Team looked pretty tired. It was important to get the three points in order to put some pressure on Chelsea, but it wasn't meant to be. A draw was a fair result imo. We need to try and stop giving penalties away.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

win is a win is a win. 4 from the last 5 now. bravo needs to be dropped worse than everything he drops. dinho doing something stupid again is getting ridiculous. leaves us really short in midfield for tricky games that we could've really made a fist of. still could, but harder now. lot of pressure on fernando.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Guardiola's interview :lmao :lmao

Pressure's showing.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Quality tackle from Fernandinho earlier. Big Marty Keown would've been proud.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

The lack of United PARAGRAPHS is clearly indicative of self aware SHAME concerning the bemoaning of poor luck, only to receive the opposite in an avalanche.

:shame :jet3

Or alternatively, that game was the shits. So was the Liverpool one earlier, despite Defoe's continued attempts to win the Andy Johnson penalty specialist award. Rubbish day of the prem fitba.

Despite all of that, I think we could see a record for points required to finish fourth this season. A few silly people are going to get their absolute fill with the word fraud by the end of the season, because 6 simply doesn't fit into 4. But in reality, I can't remember a time where the top end of the league has had so much managerial quality. The 6th placed team could feasibly finish with 2 ppg which is quite something.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Andre said:


> Despite all of that, I think we could see a record for points required to finish fourth this season. A few silly people are going to get their absolute fill with the word fraud by the end of the season, because 6 simply doesn't fit into 4. But in reality, I can't remember a time where the top end of the league has had so much managerial quality. The 6th placed team could feasibly finish with 2 ppg which is quite something.


Leicester last season shamed all the supposed big teams into getting their shit together this season. 

You're right, tbf. United have won six on the bounce and they've gone from 6th to 6st. If Tottenham finish fifth this season they'll be the best fifth place team in...what, forever? At least in the Premiership era. 

Maybe this year fourth place actually SHOULD be a trophy :drose

(they'll all cease their laughter one day)


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

JUSTICE SERVED. HAIL SIR MIKE DEAN!

Seriously though. Not even difficult decisions. Nearly as bad as Palace.

Quality of football has been garbage all round, probably why players usually get some rest. Still a huge 3 points. Great momentum to take into the Liverpool gane where we can put some pressure on that shower of bastards.

I will call Pep a fraud regardless, because fuck that guy.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Andre said:


> The lack of United PARAGRAPHS is clearly indicative of self aware SHAME concerning the bemoaning of poor luck, only to receive the opposite in an avalanche.
> 
> :shame :jet3
> 
> ...


Ask & you shall receive my friend 

Nah But seriously that was just another game where officials have been inept been this way all season & been the case in last 3 years now that standing of officiating in premier league is at piss poor levels. I get that hard job & not easy but come on seriously even I know that not a red card said it when happened live. If was even a yellow card at all really. If was a red their should been one for One other whu players on Mkhi when jumped in 2 feet of ground & studs rolled over ball he didn't catch Mkhi full on which saved him but that was reckless, Reid should seen yellow for clear hand ball. Jesse should seen yellow as should few of own players & Ibra was offside. Yeah Mike Dean & co can join lee Mason & co in the "don't come back to prem league for awhile award". Pathetic.

Crap game in terms of entrainment been playing well recently but today ran outta gas from start. All our players bar ddg carrick Rojo then Rashford & Mata when they came on all looked totally shattered. I do love Xmas period what grown up with as fan but towards end of it then general quality does drop a bit regardless of whose playing. 

Jose subs won us that game just as did v boro on sat. Mata & rashford needed come on but ddg helped us again his not been as good as was last few season but lucky have one best gk on planet he bailed us again with that Antonio save who in fairness missed a sitter for him not long before the 1 on 1 with that header from Payet cross. Carrick been superb since came back into 11 but plus is Jose can rest Ibra now we have martial & rashford at it so aren't as dependent on Ibra as were before this run now others who can step up & in when called upon in our attack. 

Best thing is we won that was matters next in league we face Liverpool at OT we beat them just 2 points behind them in league plus least one of Chelsea or/& Spurs will drop points on Wed night so us winning today was vital. 

Reckon we will rotate a fair amount v reading at OT in FAcup this sat. So my guess is team be something like this

Romero 
Tim Chris blind Shaw
Basti felliani 
Jesse mata Martial 
Rashford 

Subs/ ddg Ibra Rooney Darmian carrick Rojo pogba


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Erik. said:


> Guardiola's interview :lmao :lmao
> 
> Pressure's showing.


won 4 of the last 5. currently 3rd. what pressure?

glad he didnt give those paedo sympathisers anything.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Kiz said:


> won 4 of the last 5. currently 3rd. what pressure?
> 
> glad he didnt give those paedo sympathisers anything.


*If Mourinho did that.... anda

Officiating in our games this season has been woeful but at least it's starting to become woeful on both ends now. Second straight game a broken past it manager has changed a game to get 3 points. The Rash is something else when he starts running at defenders like that. If him and Martial can both play like that which they're very capable of then we'll be demolishing teams more often sooner rather than later. Need to stop playing Lingard in games where we'll be camped in the opponent's half. *


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Erik. said:


> Guardiola's interview :lmao :lmao
> 
> Pressure's showing.


he's always been like that


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Holy shit I’m only seeing that Pep interview now. Truly staggering stuff, reminiscent of Pearson. 

I don’t really buy the “cracking up” narrative but it just blows out of the water this idea that Pep is this humble gentleman, which he’s always been portrayed as in contrast to Jose the scoundrel. Everything he said was just completely classless and arrogant – The interviewer said nothing provocative at all and Pep treats him with total disdain. He then sarcastically attacks the style of English football as if it should be adapting to him rather than vice versa – He knew what he was signing up for. He should take notes from Conte.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Conte is definitely not playing English football. He's doing an immense job though.

Pep has always been eccentric, not sure why this is surprising anyone. Mourinho is an absolute gutter trash of a human being though, most look like gentlemen in comparison.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Seb said:


> Pep has always been eccentric, not sure why this is surprising anyone. *Mourinho is an absolute gutter trash of a human being though*, most look like gentlemen in comparison.


Bit of an exaggeration


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Bournemouth are winning 2-0 against Arsenal :mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Even Bournemouth look better without Wilshit.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Couldn't see an FA Cup thread, so just came in to say that six years ago, Leeds United defeated Man United in the FA Cup third round, and it's a day I'll never forget watching. You're welcome. ABU.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816387735170797568
EXCELLENT MANAGER :jet + "VERY TOUGH PLACE TO GO" :jet3 = Getting completely outplayed by the worst team in the league :bosque

:jetbad

Let's see if they can turn it round in the second half :hmm:

Edit: Arsenal 3-0 down :robben2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*BOURNEMOUTH*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bellerin schooled by Daniels for the first and absolutely bodied by Fraser for the third. Fraser is tearing them apart.

I guess they'll always have the Scorpion kick.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Perez :banderas


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Losing Fraser and King has killed Bournemouth, lost their outlet.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> Losing Fraser and King has killed Bournemouth, lost their outlet.


Right after a defender for striker substitution they concede the equaliser :moyes5


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*#Justice4Giroud*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL at Quinn giving MOTM to Giroud ahead of Fraser. Cunt.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

English Martinez does it again


Useless ******


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Absolute worldie from Zaha to equalise for Palace. 

In other news, Mike Phelan sacked.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Nigel Farage said:


> English Martinez does it again
> 
> 
> Useless ******


Well tbf to him Bournemouth are still in the top half and playing good football.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Bellerin schooled by Daniels for the first and absolutely bodied by Fraser for the third. Fraser is tearing them apart.
> 
> I guess they'll always have the Scorpion kick.


:lmao We will have the scorpion kick. You can keep your dodgy lasagne and special release dvds of a carling cup victory over us. Deli Ali was still in his fathers ball bag the last time you even finished above us in the league (Y)

Great comeback but the first 70 minutes we were absolutely piss poor. Xhaka and Ramsey in centre mid :canunot

Never a sending off but blatant foul to go 3-0 up

Same old shit season after season. Please Arsene just fuckoff

Giroud motm :lmao. He won 2 headers in 90 minutes

Bournemouth deserved far more than what they got


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice to see Giroud caring more about his celebration than getting the ball and go for the winner. Great moment for him I'm sure.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*#WengerOut* ards


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Zaha goal was a cracker tbf


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Total sickener for Bournemouth that, just happy Arsenal have dropped points. ArsenalFanTV would have been GOAT if Bournemouth gave them a hammering.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Spurs vs. Chelsea tonight! :mark::mark::mark:

Good luck, @Joel @RICH ROCKHEAD and @Erik. I hope it's a dull draw with multiple red cards and severe injuries. ards


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Don't even think Spurs were that much better than us. My one criticism of Conte is that he sits back too deep which sees a severe lack of a high press at times. Both goals came from that...

They probably had a bit more bite and hunger than us tonight, but we weren't outplayed.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Never in any doubt.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Spurs were in control for most of that imo. Defensively, they are the best in the league. Agree with @Joel that Conte gets his team to sit too deep at times and that's what inevitably cost them. Chelsea are dangerous when they are on the press but the press wasn't consistent enough today. Erikson is key to Spurs and Alli is on fire at the moment. Things are getting interesting.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Pretty even game with both teams creating very little

The only two pieces of real quality were the 2 crosses from Eriksen 

Souness claiming Luiz was at fault for the 1st goal was ridiculous

Really think this is the season that Wenger finally finishes out of the top 4


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Would love to know if Conte told the players (specifically Matic) to give Eriksen acres of room or if that was a decision they just made for themselves. Whole team closed poorly (and do in general) but watching Matic in particular on both goals is just baffling.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Pretty even game with both teams creating very little
> 
> The only two pieces of real quality were the 2 crosses from Eriksen
> 
> ...


Pretty much this, except I still think Wenger finishes in the top 4. It's what he does.

On Souness though - what an absolute clown. Clear as day that Luiz is leading out the defenders and Azpi correctly follows, but when you have a winger as a wing back, they are times when these moments are going to happen (Moses not following and playing Alli on). So I won't go too hard on Moses for it. It's not his natural instinct. He was shit tonight though in the things he can do.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

One point gained

IT'S ON :trips8


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Andre said:


> I find the bolded comment particularly interesting. Towards the end of last season I was saying Spurs had no chance of a title challenge in 16/17 because the state of the league was flattering their performances and results while they were consistently dipping below 2ppg. I also suggested that the top end of league would improve drastically, especially with such a wealth of high quality managers. However, @Irish Jet was ADAMANT that Poch would continue to improve Spurs' players individually and take the team to the next level, in order to achieve such a title challenge. Obviously I disagreed with all of that. *Not surprised to see things work out the way they have.*
> 
> Jet while you're reading this, I looked at that Fella discussion we had last season when Seb linked one of your posts. Fucking hilarious!


Not surprised at all.










NEXT LEVEL SPURS WRECKING SHIT!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Joel said:


> Pretty much this, except I still think Wenger finishes in the top 4. It's what he does.
> 
> On Souness though - what an absolute clown. Clear as day that Luiz is leading out the defenders and Azpi correctly follows, but when you have a winger as a wing back, they are times when these moments are going to happen (Moses not following and playing Alli on). So I won't go too hard on Moses for it. It's not his natural instinct. He was shit tonight though in the things he can do.


It is just easy for these pundits to scape goat Luiz. I never thought he was that bad in his first spell but he got slaughtered from everyone for the smallest mistake when English players like Cahill can drop multiple bollocks and it just gets ignored. I am used to it with Arsenal with the likes of Ozil and Per regularly getting destroyed and picked apart while the likes of Wilshere and Ramsey can continuously contribute absolutely nothing yet still manage to get praise. I stopped listening to after match analysis a long time ago due to the amount of bias and utter shit the vast majority of these so called pundits speak

For the first goal everybody bar Moses had stepped up and it was blatantly his fault but as you said it is hard to destroy him for it as it is a unnatural position for him yet somehow Souness managed to blame Luiz 

This coming from a guy who thought it would be a good idea to sign the likes of Brian Deane, Mark Pembridge, Steve Harkness and Gary Charles for Benfica:lmao. Totally fucking clueless


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Looking forward to bumping that Jet post next April/May 

:banderas

Maybe by then we will also be able to witness "the worst city side since Hughes" and Selhurst Park becoming "a tough place to go".

:bosque


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

What a player.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Erik. said:


> What a player.


Contender for best value prem signing of the season. Only Ibra is clearly ahead.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Spurs have been fantastic lately, can't help but admire them and Poch, and Dele Alli... :lenny 

Really tough to call what 2 of the top 6 teams are going to miss out on top 4 spots, every team has so much quality. Sadly fear United will be one of the two.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

So gutted I missed this game due to work, I think we've just blown this league title race wide open COYS


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Andre said:


> Looking forward to bumping that Jet post next April/May
> 
> :banderas


If they do fuck it up it only helps United. Can't lose. :brodgers

To be honest when talking up Spurs last season I was genuinely banking on their continuity giving them a heads start over the others – Not sure why they took as long as they did to get going. The Champions League and the Wembley situation definitely didn’t help – You can see how strong they are at White Hart Lane. The continuity is a huge factor in their defensive record though – Especially with that CB pairing, they have a fantastic understanding.

The players are developing under Poch for sure – Rose, Walker and Alli especially are just getting better (although the latter took his sweet time getting going). Eriksen is also kicking on after a slow start and looks on course for his best return yet of goals/assists. Dier is probably the only starter from last season who hasn’t really kicked on and I’d put that down to being moved around as well as the form of Wanyama. 

Anyways, aside from the MOURINHO MACHINE they’re now the form side in the league. Catching Chelsea is a big ask for anyone but I’d give them as good a chance as anyone, especially after Liverpool are crushed on the 15th.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Anyways, aside from the MOURINHO MACHINE they’re now the form side in the league. Catching Chelsea is a big ask for anyone but I’d give them as good a chance as anyone, especially after Liverpool are crushed on the 15th.


Yes the form sides in the league are Man Utd and Spurs, not Chelsea who have just won 13 straight games and are 5 points clear :bosque


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Looks like we're getting Marco Silva. From what I've read, he's managed mainly at the top in Portugal and Greece, most recently at Olympiacos when they recorded a 3-2 win against Arsenal in the CL last season.

I'm not that bothered about Phelan's sacking, I think he _could _have done better (it'd be a little unfair to say he _should _have done better as there were obviously bigger issues beyond his control). He hasn't done himself any harm in picking up a decent Championship job.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

really excited for the game against united, hopefully phils back and we continue our strong form against the big teams 
missed a trick on monday, wed be 3 points behind now breathing down chelseas neck 
the chase is still on though


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> If they do fuck it up it only helps United. Can't lose. :brodgers
> 
> To be honest when talking up Spurs last season I was genuinely banking on their continuity giving them a heads start over the others – Not sure why they took as long as they did to get going. The Champions League and the Wembley situation definitely didn’t help – You can see how strong they are at White Hart Lane. The continuity is a huge factor in their defensive record though – Especially with that CB pairing, they have a fantastic understanding.
> 
> ...


Rose has improved, I agree on that. You can see it in how he has added to his all round game. His movement, decision making, defensive positioning and end product have all improved a lot. You can only put that down to good coaching and a determined attitude towards training and self improvement from the player himself.

Walker hasn't really improved this season, he's the same player continuing in GOOD FORM, although he did pull off that one amazing fluke pass that belies his actual base technique. Alli is in GOOD FORM in terms of producing numbers atm, but his general all round performances haven't been particularly great (yesterday a key example) and he hasn't really developed other aspects of his game that he didn't really already have. He looks like a glorified second striker at times, but it works because Poch is a good tactician and has several central midfielders who can boss/control games and take the load off. Eriksen was always a class act, but just wasn't in GOOD FORM, so the difference between the start of the season and now looks like an improvement in ability when really it isn't.

Wanyama wasn't at Spurs last season (he has kicked on tbf, looks a different player), so that's just one player that has really gone up another level from the squad of last season. Even a Spurs fan on here, who watches every game, recently said the players hadn't really improved from last season. So, barring some recent GOOD FORM, I'm struggling to see how you're going to spin this one. Add in the disastrous CL campaign (where Spurs were not showing any GOOD FORM), which was Spurs' chance to show they've reached "another level", and it's not a very convincing argument atm.

Btw I know you're trying to spin the CL disaster with the Wembley guff, but you're the same person who claimed Bilic was RUINING BIG SAM'S team (who are now floating around the positions Sam left them in FYI) without taking their stadium move into account. Fwiw I think the stadium excuses are generally rubbish, just pointing out the hypocrisy.



Seb said:


> Yes the form sides in the league are Man Utd and Spurs, not Chelsea who have just won 13 straight games and are 5 points clear :bosque


Chelsea are clearly not in as GOOD FORM though Seb. This is how it works with Jet when he has agenda, you should know this by now.

:trump3

GOOD FORM

: jet274


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> Yes the form sides in the league are Man Utd and Spurs, not Chelsea who have just won 13 straight games and are 5 points clear :bosque


Let's take a look at Chelsea's most recent form:

Played 1
Lost 1

SHOCKING

WE COMING FOR THAT RECORD


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

^^^ Not GOOD FORM


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It's all about how you react. During the next game week we play before anyone else. We could go ahead and overtake Liverpool in second place and move to 4 points behind Chelsea. We are at home to West Brom, a game you need to be winning if you're a serious contender.

Chelseas next four fixtures as a collective aren't easy. Arsenal and Liverpool coming up, two teams they've lost to this season. Leicester away in their too which on form seems pretty easy, they'll have Vardy back but I believe Mahrez has fucked off to the African Cup of Nations. Leicester can frustrate if they wanted to but I think Chelsea will probably keep their distance at the top.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Andre said:


> Rose has improved, I agree on that. You can see it in how he has added to his all round game. His movement, decision making, defensive positioning and end product have all improved a lot. You can only put that down to good coaching and a determined attitude towards training and self improvement from the player himself.
> 
> Walker hasn't really improved this season, he's the same player continuing in GOOD FORM, although he did pull off that one amazing fluke pass that belies his actual base technique. Alli is in GOOD FORM in terms of producing numbers atm, but his general all round performances haven't been particularly great (yesterday a key example) and he hasn't really developed other aspects of his game that he didn't really already have. He looks like a glorified second striker at times, but it works because Poch is a good tactician and has several central midfielders who can boss/control games and take the load off. Eriksen was always a class act, but just wasn't in GOOD FORM, so the difference between the start of the season and now looks like an improvement in ability when really it isn't.
> 
> ...


Belittle the poster in order to belittle his argument. Classic Andre.

Your points are absolutely ridiculous. For start, Walker doesn’t have to be significantly better to show that he’s improved (although I think he is better, besides the point) – Building on last season or “continuing in GOOD FORM” as you put it is, for him, an improvement. He’s never had consecutively good seasons and he’s showing a consistency which had previously been his biggest problem. 4 assists from right back and apart of the best defence in the league – That is impressive by any standard of the position. I bet a lot of people felt he would drop off this season and the fact that he hasn’t shows he’s developing as a player, as it would for any player who hasn’t put together two good seasons consecutively. 

Utterly absurd to be dismissive of Alli’s improvement. How can you say “he hasn't really developed other aspects of his game” when he’s already scored one more goal than he did the entirety of last season. Whether it’s playing in a different position is irrelevant – It is literally demonstrative of him adding more to his game. He’s on pace for 20 goals – Prime Lampard/Gerrard production and an incredible return for a 20 year old in *ANY* position. Also, being able to produce when not playing well is in itself an asset. Rooney’s goals nearly won us the league in 2012 despite being garbage, but the production was priceless. Back when I actually rated the cunt.

Eriksen again – Always a class act yes, but another on pace to break his records for goals/assists in a season. He’s always been a bit of a guy who can drift in and out of games so his form at the start of the season wasn’t actually out of the ordinary but if he can do even more when he is on form (which he is) then that is an improvement. 

Laughable to say it’s just one. Utterly laughable. Those were only 3 obvious ones I was using as an example – Son has really adapted to the league after a mixed season last year and has 9 combined goals/assists already compared to 7 for the entirety of last season. I didn’t really see enough of Lamela but I know some Spurs fans were raving about him before his injury, he’s brought Winks on and he seems to be next on the conveyor belt of talent coming through. You said it yourself that they wouldn’t keep up, that “the state of the league was flattering their performances and results” – So how is they’ve maintained and improved on last season, how is it they’ve fared better against the top 4 than most? Is it ALL Wanyama and Rose? Fuck out of here. 

The CL was a disaster for all of them, I said before, during and after that losing home advantage was a killer but even so the performances were shocking. It was a new experience for them at that level though and not particularly fair to use that when comparing the season relative to last, certainly not with regards to league form.

Anyways I’m merely responding to your own opportunistic “I said so” right after the Spurs game, so it’s rather amusing to see you taking such a ridiculing stance as if this is knee jerk stuff. That “GOOD FORM” you're downplaying covers more than a quarter of the league games played to this point, so what Erik said back then was probably subject to change. I don’t want to speak for him but I also remember him pointing out that they weren’t in much worse (if at all) a position than at the same time last season. Spurs went on a run at about the same time so it may be more than just “GOOD FORM”. 

LOL, Bilic is one of my favourite managers in the league. That was a response to your constant updates last season (when, if you check I actually didn’t disagree with anything you were saying with regards to Sam’s limitations or Bilic’s ability, just Sam’s job there as a whole). 

Of course the stadium is a problem, as it was for Arsenal in the Emirates early on and Arsenal at Wembley in the CL – On every occasion a strength turned into a weakness. Playing at Wembley/New Stadiums devoid of atmosphere, especially that piece of shit Olympic stadium will for a while essentially be glorified neutrality.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Dis gon b gud :cozy


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I personally think we won't win the league. I think considering our resources compared to those around us, we would do well enough just to finish in the top four which I'd be more than happy with. I think the fact we're half way into the season and could potentially be 2nd in the next game week is a testament to how good of a coach Pochettino is and how good our young CAN be. 

I think it was actually me that Andre may be referring to when I said none of our players had improved on last season but I think I probably said that in rage after our disappointing loss at Old Trafford. I think Vertonghen, Rose and Walker have all improved. I think Eriksens and Allis stats SHOW they have improved but that's been since United. 

I'm just happy that we have the best defence in the league, the youngest team, a classy coach, one of the best central defenders, one of the best left backs, one of the best goalkeepers, one of the best strikers in the league and one of England's brightest talents in Alli in our team and they have all been tied down for future and will hopefully be here when we go into our immense new stadium and as a Spurs fan, I never thought I'd even say half of that. I'm just enjoying it. 

That's what you want at the end of the day isn't it? To enjoy a game and a sport you love?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i hope the marco silva appointment works out for hull. admire them taking a risk and not just appointing the good old english boy who will put them in 17th. read stuff that he was mighty impressive at sporting but got sacked for an absolutely ridiculous reason.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah he was sacked by Sporting four days after he got them to the Portuguese cup final for not wearing a suit to the match. They won of course. He's known for playing attacking football too, so f we get relegated it will be playing exciting football as opposed to parking the bus for the whole game.

EDIT: Crossed out the bit above


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Belittle the poster in order to belittle his argument. Classic Andre.


You're focusing on a little joke (which was also a reference to your knee jerk nature when posting opinions), when your posting history in these threads is absolutely littered with sly digs and jokes?

If I thought that little of you as a poster I wouldn't bother wasting my time discussing topics with you. The truth is I enjoy it. The only thing that frustrates me (and I've mentioned this before) is your absolute refusal to show even a nuanced change in opinion, even when there's evidence that completely undermines what you're arguing.



> Your points are absolutely ridiculous. For start, Walker doesn’t have to be significantly better to show that he’s improved (although I think he is better, besides the point) – Building on last season or “continuing in GOOD FORM” as you put it is, for him, an improvement. He’s never had consecutively good seasons and he’s showing a consistency which had previously been his biggest problem. 4 assists from right back and apart of the best defence in the league – That is impressive by any standard of the position. I bet a lot of people felt he would drop off this season and the fact that he hasn’t shows he’s developing as a player, as it would for any player who hasn’t put together two good seasons consecutively.


To go to "another level", which was your whole argument in the first place that started this topic ages ago, Walker would indeed have to be significantly better. You can put your spin on it by saying he's only had one good season (which isn't true, he has generally played well under Poch). You bet that a lot of people thought he would drop off, when nobody has suggested that. Apparently I'm the one whose posts are absolutely ridiculous though...



> Utterly absurd to be dismissive of Alli’s improvement. How can you say “he hasn't really developed other aspects of his game” when he’s already scored one more goal than he did the entirety of last season. Whether it’s playing in a different position is irrelevant – It is literally demonstrative of him adding more to his game. He’s on pace for 20 goals – Prime Lampard/Gerrard production and an incredible return for a 20 year old in *ANY* position. Also, being able to produce when not playing well is in itself an asset. Rooney’s goals nearly won us the league in 2012 despite being garbage, but the production was priceless. Back when I actually rated the cunt.


Yes just completely ignore how Alli's role in the team has changed recently. As mentioned in my previous post he's playing more as a second striker atm. That means he's less involved in general play and concentrating more on making clever runs, which he was already great at last season. Hence why I'm saying his all round game hasn't been great, because he's largely focusing on running into dangerous positions. You're acting like he's playing the same role and adding a load of goals to his game, when the reality is tactics dictate he should score more now and control games far less (had very few touches vs Watford and Chelsea, statistically the lowest vs Watford I believe), which is what is happening. That's not a huge improvement, that's a role change. You saying he has improved loads because of the goals would be like me saying he has regressed because he's not running games. Neither is true. You want to talk about classic posting traits, well this is classic HYPERBOLE from you based on a few games and a change of playing style.



> Eriksen again – Always a class act yes, but another on pace to break his records for goals/assists in a season. He’s always been a bit of a guy who can drift in and out of games so his form at the start of the season wasn’t actually out of the ordinary but if he can do even more when he is on form (which he is) then that is an improvement.


He wasn't in and out of games, he was genuinely bad. Spurs fans were on his case for how poorly he was performing. It was nothing like how he was playing in the past, so yes it was it of the ordinary when he had genuinely been a vital player for Spurs previously. Again this is just you spinning something to make it seem like you're correct. You're also doing the same thing again where you're ignoring what you don't want to believe from a longer period, in favour of short term form that lines up with what you believe. This is why I can't take you seriously at times, because instead of waiting for a few months to assess whether it's a purple patch or a trend, you become overexcited by a few results, with a big Spurs win topping you over the edge. You did the same after the City game and then Spurs went on a dire run. I'm looking at the overall picture from half a season and Spurs are 7 points behind the leaders. That's not really any different to how it ended last season for them, just the circumstances have changed with so many quality managers improving the top clubs, which was my original argument. There was always likely to be one team well ahead of Spurs at most stages and so far this is proving to be true.



> Laughable to say it’s just one. Utterly laughable. Those were only 3 obvious ones I was using as an example – Son has really adapted to the league after a mixed season last year and has 9 combined goals/assists already compared to 7 for the entirety of last season. I didn’t really see enough of Lamela but I know some Spurs fans were raving about him before his injury, he’s brought Winks on and he seems to be next on the conveyor belt of talent coming through. You said it yourself that they wouldn’t keep up, that “the state of the league was flattering their performances and results” – So how is they’ve maintained and improved on last season, how is it they’ve fared better against the top 4 than most? Is it ALL Wanyama and Rose? Fuck out of here.


I was looking at the examples in YOUR list that you brought to the discussion. I agree with Son fwiw, that is very fair (if this was the other way round you would be looking to spin this, notice the balance I'm trying to offer). Lamela is irrelevant to the discussion because of injury. Winks only made his league debut THIS season, so using him as an example is incredibly desperate when we're talking about Poch improving the players from last season's squad.

As for the rest of that, it's January and Spurs are 7 points behind the leaders, he you're using this resurgence in form to try and undermine my argument? FFS.. Nobody knows whether what I said will come true or not for a long while now. The league lasts for 38 games, not 28. If I'm wrong and you're correct I will be happy to admit it because I like to tell it how it is and I'm secure enough to admit when I'm wrong, unlike yourself as you spin things into oblivion to argue how you're never wrong (when you often are, because you're very reactionary to short patterns that will make you look foolish with time). 

Yes Wanyama has made a HUGE difference. I made the point at the start of the season how he was a reason for why Spurs weren't so reliant on Dembele anymore (proving true) and how it was an important signing because of the drop off in quality when they had to start goons such as Mason. I'm fairly certain you made a post pondering how many more goals Spurs conceded with him on the pitch at the end of last season too. As for Rose yes he's massively important. If you've been keeping up with the discussion in this thread you would know how much importance has been placed in Spurs' full backs for tactical reasons. Rose stepping up has helped a lot.



> The CL was a disaster for all of them, I said before, during and after that losing home advantage was a killer but even so the performances were shocking. It was a new experience for them at that level though and not particularly fair to use that when comparing the season relative to last, certainly not with regards to league form.


Of course it's fair to use it as evidence. The CL is a step up in quality and Spurs failed to cope. It was also affecting their league performances at the time (or at least coincided). I originally argued this would affect Spurs' efforts to compete for the title when we started discussing this last season, so it's hugely relevant. It probably offers a reason for why they struggled before now, as you've already touched on. I think we agree there?



> Anyways I’m merely responding to your own opportunistic “I said so” right after the Spurs game, so it’s rather amusing to see you taking such a ridiculing stance as if this is knee jerk stuff. That “GOOD FORM” you're downplaying covers more than a quarter of the league games played to this point, so what Erik said back then was probably subject to change. I don’t want to speak for him but I also remember him pointing out that they weren’t in much worse (if at all) a position than at the same time last season. Spurs went on a run at about the same time so it may be more than just “GOOD FORM”.


I could have brought it up myself plenty of times without prompt. It was just that an actual Spurs fan made a post that went against nearly everything you were arguing in this topic, so I found it interesting and tried to open an intelligent discussion about it. You were welcome to join the discussion at the time, but you ignored it, as you tend to do now when your opinions are made to look incorrect.

As for the GOOD FORM, I'm referencing the last 5 or so games that have brought you out of the woodwork. This is what I mean when I say you're quite reactionary to short term patterns.



> LOL, Bilic is one of my favourite managers in the league. That was a response to your constant updates last season (when, if you check I actually didn’t disagree with anything you were saying with regards to Sam’s limitations or Bilic’s ability, just Sam’s job there as a whole).


There weren't constant updates. There was one argument in the CB, involving yourself against Seb and I concerning the EXCELLENT MANAGER comment. That happened towards the end of last season iirc. I made a couple of follow up posts referencing the joke, but I barely mentioned WHU last season. In fact I think I even called Bilic an average league manager at one point, which might be debatable, although it's not relevant now, just that I wasn't banging on about him being amazing like you suggest.



> Of course the stadium is a problem, as it was for Arsenal in the Emirates early on and Arsenal at Wembley in the CL – On every occasion a strength turned into a weakness. Playing at Wembley/New Stadiums devoid of atmosphere, especially that piece of shit Olympic stadium will for a while essentially be glorified neutrality.


I disagree with this, based purely on how it's just a narrative based argument (not saying from you, but in general). For example, West Ham won their first league game at the new ground. Was it a problem then? No, but later it becomes an excuse for poor results. Spurs were simply outclassed by Monaco in their first game, because the gulf in quality (including tactics on the day) was too much for them to overcome. Did Monaco use all of their Wembley experience to make the game a "neutral" occassion? No as it was anything but, they were far superior. So how does that work out? I'll agree that it's not ideal, but to say it's the problem that should be focused on is an excuse.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Erik. said:


> I personally think we won't win the league.


You ought to know it.

We beat you at the Bridge. You beat us at the Lane. We go on to win the title. You.. Well, you do nothing much. We've seen this movie before :kermit



Erik. said:


> I'm just happy that we have the best defence in the league, the youngest team, a classy coach, one of the best central defenders, one of the best left backs, one of the best goalkeepers, one of the best strikers in the league and one of England's brightest talents in Alli in our team and they have all been tied down for future and will hopefully be here when we go into our immense new stadium and as a Spurs fan, I never thought I'd even say half of that. I'm just enjoying it.


Congrats -


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Rugrat said:


> Yeah he was sacked by Sporting four days after he got them to the Portuguese cup final for not wearing a suit to the match.


:WTF2


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Can we get Mike Dean over to Spain please?

In 45 minutes i've seen Adruiz punch Umtiti and go unpunished and two absolute stonewall penalty's denied, the second one resulting in the ref booking 3 Barca players for complaining.

This after Modric was pushed over by James Rodriguez last night, with the ref awarding Madrid a penalty.

The likes of Clattenburg and Dean might be arrogant, incompetent twats but the standard of officiating in the Prem is nowhere near as bad as Spain.

You should all be grateful :mj2


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Joel said:


> You ought to know it.
> 
> We beat you at the Bridge. You beat us at the Lane. We go on to win the title. You.. Well, you do nothing much. We've seen this movie before :kermit
> 
> ...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Seb said:


> Can we get Mike Dean over to Spain please?
> 
> In 45 minutes i've seen Adruiz punch Umtiti and go unpunished and two absolute stonewall penalty's denied, the second one resulting in the ref booking 3 Barca players for complaining.
> 
> ...


*It really is. The officiating in Spain is an absolute joke most of the time. Didn't see the Barca/Bilbao game but the penalty for Madrid was a joke and he didn't give a much more blatant one against them. I do feel bad for refs because mistakes are inevitable and the fact that it's 2017 now and they still don't have any use of technology to assist them is farcical but the standard in Spain (Italy too but I don't watch as much) is just flat out confusing so frequently. *


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Andre said:


> You're focusing on a little joke (which was also a reference to your knee jerk nature when posting opinions), when your posting history in these threads is absolutely littered with sly digs and jokes?
> 
> If I thought that little of you as a poster I wouldn't bother wasting my time discussing topics with you. The truth is I enjoy it. The only thing that frustrates me (and I've mentioned this before) is your absolute refusal to show even a nuanced change in opinion, even when there's evidence that completely undermines what you're arguing.


To be fair, these threads consist almost entirely of sly digs and joke.

I also enjoy it, except the Palace argument, which basically stemmed from me saying United had won what can be a potentially tough away game Palace and turned into a shitshow of scrutiny into what actually qualifies as a tough game and me having to defend Alan fucking Pardew’s away record against big teams. Had me genuinely questioning my life choices halfway through.

I wouldn’t say that I don’t change opinions – I’d say I have on Fellaini for sure, although admittedly I did see it differently at the time. It came down to whether he could keep up the form he showed under Van Gaal’s first season. I basically admitted I was wrong about one of the entire premises of my argument last season – That Spurs would actually get a head start on the others due to continuity. I didn’t expect it to take this long for them to click. 



> To go to "another level", which was your whole argument in the first place that started this topic ages ago, Walker would indeed have to be significantly better. You can put your spin on it by saying he's only had one good season (which isn't true, he has generally played well under Poch). You bet that a lot of people thought he would drop off, when nobody has suggested that. Apparently I'm the one whose posts are absolutely ridiculous though...


“Another level” for Walker individually was never my argument and it’s a pretty loose term anyways. I said he’s just getting better. My argument last season was that Poch had a young squad that he could develop and improve as a whole – Which means improving some players and insuring those who have improved don’t drop off – Something we see time and again, Leicester being an example. I can’t quite remember Walker’s first season under Poch but it wasn’t until last season where I really noticed his improvement, until then he’d sort of been considered a liability, although I may be wrong about that. He’s been up there with Bellerin and Valencia as the best RB over the last two seasons and has been a productive part of the best defence in the league. Whether it’s a “new level” or not I’d say he’s certainly been improving along with that unit as a whole.



> Yes just completely ignore how Alli's role in the team has changed recently. As mentioned in my previous post he's playing more as a second striker atm. That means he's less involved in general play and concentrating more on making clever runs, which he was already great at last season. Hence why I'm saying his all round game hasn't been great, because he's largely focusing on running into dangerous positions. You're acting like he's playing the same role and adding a load of goals to his game, when the reality is tactics dictate he should score more now and control games far less (had very few touches vs Watford and Chelsea, statistically the lowest vs Watford I believe), which is what is happening. That's not a huge improvement, that's a role change. You saying he has improved loads because of the goals would be like me saying he has regressed because he's not running games. Neither is true. You want to talk about classic posting traits, well this is classic HYPERBOLE from you based on a few games and a change of playing style.


I didn’t ignore it and actually mentioned it but I’d absolutely suggest that it’s irrelevant when you’re downplaying his development. He’s showing that he can produce in a different role and give a genuinely outstanding return on goals, which he hasn’t to this extent previously. He’s one of the top scorers in the league and level with Harry Kane – Who genuinely projected that from Alli based on what they’d seen so far? Poch also knows he can now play both roles to a pretty high level, so he can return to his midfield role in easier home games, he’s becoming a more complete footballer. You can’t downplay attributes like consistency or versatility. 



> He wasn't in and out of games, he was genuinely bad. Spurs fans were on his case for how poorly he was performing. It was nothing like how he was playing in the past, so yes it was it of the ordinary when he had genuinely been a vital player for Spurs previously. Again this is just you spinning something to make it seem like you're correct. You're also doing the same thing again where you're ignoring what you don't want to believe from a longer period, in favour of short term form that lines up with what you believe. This is why I can't take you seriously at times, because instead of waiting for a few months to assess whether it's a purple patch or a trend, you become overexcited by a few results, with a big Spurs win topping you over the edge. You did the same after the City game and then Spurs went on a dire run. I'm looking at the overall picture from half a season and Spurs are 7 points behind the leaders. That's not really any different to how it ended last season for them, just the circumstances have changed with so many quality managers improving the top clubs, which was my original argument. There was always likely to be one team well ahead of Spurs at most stages and so far this is proving to be true.


I disagree. He has definitely had those spells in the past and I’ve commented on them myself – I don’t think he’s ever been the most consistent of players which admittedly could undermine my own point as his production could drop off significantly, but for now that can’t be held against him as everyone goes through good/bad spells, you can only go by what he’s done to this point and as of now he’s having the best season of his career in terms of production. That’s not spin.

Is it short term though? I’d argue it’s no more short term than your own post after the United game. Spurs have dropped 7 points from the last 30 available which came in 3 of the toughest fixtures on the calendar – Stamford Bridge where I thought they played well, The Emirates where they did play well and Old Trafford where they were poor (and still only lost by one goal). In that 10 game spell they have a goal difference of +16, the best of any team in the league through that period despite those fixtures – I know you when you made the comments after the United game you were reacting to the draws that came prior to that run as well to be fair, but let’s not act like all I’m going on is 5 wins. You have no more evidence that the good form is anymore temporary than the blip you were reacting to. 

I’m not overexcited about anything by the way. I was rooting for Chelsea. I’m not naïve enough to think we’re in a title race right now. Spurs dropping off would be great for United. Oh and please stop with the 7 points behind stuff – Chelsea had to go on a record setting run for that to be the case and even then, it’s only seven points with Chelsea entering a difficult run of games. I know you called the top of the league being more competitive and right enough it’s more competitive than ever but you have to give Spurs credit for keeping pace – I mean ffs United have won 6 in a row and gone from 6th to 6th. The clubs you said would improve, that would spend big and go to another level have done exactly that and Spurs are still right there with them. It’s very impressive and for the record, I never actually declared that they would win the league, just that they were a good bet and shouldn’t be overlooked. I don’t expect them to win the league. 



> I was looking at the examples in YOUR list that you brought to the discussion. I agree with Son fwiw, that is very fair (if this was the other way round you would be looking to spin this, notice the balance I'm trying to offer). Lamela is irrelevant to the discussion because of injury. Winks only made his league debut THIS season, so using him as an example is incredibly desperate when we're talking about Poch improving the players from last season's squad.


It wasn’t just my examples as you said this:


> so that's just one player that has really gone up another level from the squad of last season


Which is what I was addressing. 

I mentioned Winks because it’s always something to consider with Poch – His record with developing youngsters (particularly English players) has been superb so bringing along new young players is something people should have been considering when projecting Spurs’ season. I doubt Winks will be the last to emerge under Poch either. 



> As for the rest of that, it's January and Spurs are 7 points behind the leaders, he you're using this resurgence in form to try and undermine my argument? FFS.. Nobody knows whether what I said will come true or not for a long while now. The league lasts for 38 games, not 28. If I'm wrong and you're correct I will be happy to admit it because I like to tell it how it is and I'm secure enough to admit when I'm wrong, unlike yourself as you spin things into oblivion to argue how you're never wrong (when you often are, because you're very reactionary to short patterns that will make you look foolish with time).


Well I’m pretty sure if the season ended now we’d both be saying we’re correct seeing as you’re trying to suggest being 7 points off record setting Chelsea somehow disqualifies what I said about Spurs last season. You can’t twist something from Spurs against the collective into Spurs against each one individually and hold it against them, especially as I never argued or even expected that they would win the league. If Chelsea do break away and Spurs finish second it still be an incredible achievement for Spurs and a testament to Pochettino’s work with that squad. 



> Yes Wanyama has made a HUGE difference. I made the point at the start of the season how he was a reason for why Spurs weren't so reliant on Dembele anymore (proving true) and how it was an important signing because of the drop off in quality when they had to start goons such as Mason. I'm fairly certain you made a post pondering how many more goals Spurs conceded with him on the pitch at the end of last season too. As for Rose yes he's massively important. If you've been keeping up with the discussion in this thread you would know how much importance has been placed in Spurs' full backs for tactical reasons. Rose stepping up has helped a lot.


I’m not going to downplay Wanyama’s impact as he’s been great. Always had the talent but genuinely shocked he’s been as consistent as he has. That said, it’s not really Mason he’s replaced in the XI, it’s Dier who was very good last season in his own right – Depth was always going to be addressed. What you said about being less reliant on Dembele is definitely true, but I’d argue that Alli, Eriksen and Son have allowed for them to be less reliant on Kane for goals, which is every bit as important especially with Janssen struggling like he has. 



> Of course it's fair to use it as evidence. The CL is a step up in quality and Spurs failed to cope. It was also affecting their league performances at the time (or at least coincided). I originally argued this would affect Spurs' efforts to compete for the title when we started discussing this last season, so it's hugely relevant. It probably offers a reason for why they struggled before now, as you've already touched on. I think we agree there?


I wouldn’t even say it’s a “step up” in quality so much as it’s different – Inexperience can be a killer. Even Ferguson took a long time to adjust in Europe with a very strong United side, something he’s admitted to himself. Monaco are a very underrated outfit but I wouldn’t say they’re better than an in form City or Chelsea who Spurs managed to deal with quite comfortably. Not to excuse their performances, they were awful but for the sake of comparing this Spurs’ progress to last season it’s not hugely relevant as it’s completely new for them. Yes they failed to go to the next level in that regard but it doesn’t necessarily undermine their progress. 

It probably has affected their league form but I’d say mentally more so than physically. Must have been hugely demoralising after the excitement of getting there – They’re pretty used to the Europa schedule so I don’t think the extra fixtures would have been too bad relative to other seasons.



> I could have brought it up myself plenty of times without prompt. It was just that an actual Spurs fan made a post that went against nearly everything you were arguing in this topic, so I found it interesting and tried to open an intelligent discussion about it. You were welcome to join the discussion at the time, but you ignored it, as you tend to do now when your opinions are made to look incorrect.


Well for one, my laptop has been broken for months and unless I hook it up to the TV I can only post from work in these discussions, keeps me busy. Responding to you on an IPhone is no fun, making that Palace debate even more soul destroying. 

I couldn’t really say anything about the previous game at the time as my focus was entirely on United. All I remember was Darmian getting roasted by Sissoko. As you said “the league lasts for 38 games, not 28.” - We were 14 games into the season and there wasn’t a lot to say – I wasn’t going to get into an argument with both you and a Spurs fan on the progress of Spurs players so early into a season. What was I to say? Hey Erik, you’re wrong? 

That doesn’t make it any less opportunistic for you to call me out at that time. I was still looking at them pretty enviously as a United fan, they were behind but not cut adrift. 



> As for the GOOD FORM, I'm referencing the last 5 or so games that have brought you out of the woodwork. This is what I mean when I say you're quite reactionary to short term patterns.


Yeah but as I was saying above it isn’t really just 5 games. It’s where they are now as a team, it’s that they haven’t dropped off from last season as you suggested they would, it’s that they’ve stopped City’s winning run impressively, stopped Chelsea record setting run impressively and have managed to stay competitive in the most competitive top 6 the Premier League has seen. And again, it was a reaction to your comment a month or so ago which of course I’m in a better position now to respond to than before. Opportunistic? Absolutely, but no different to you. Short sighted? We’ll see. I doubt it – They’re impressive. 



> There weren't constant updates. There was one argument in the CB, involving yourself against Seb and I concerning the EXCELLENT MANAGER comment. That happened towards the end of last season iirc. I made a couple of follow up posts referencing the joke, but I barely mentioned WHU last season. In fact I think I even called Bilic an average league manager at one point, which might be debatable, although it's not relevant now, just that I wasn't banging on about him being amazing like you suggest.


Well it’s not like I’ve been banging on about it either and I thought it was quite obviously sarcasm. I doubt the form of West Ham is something either of us feel very passionately about. I don’t even like Allardyce ffs, just thought he was a better manager than you were giving credit for. 



> I disagree with this, based purely on how it's just a narrative based argument (not saying from you, but in general). For example, West Ham won their first league game at the new ground. Was it a problem then? No, but later it becomes an excuse for poor results. Spurs were simply outclassed by Monaco in their first game, because the gulf in quality (including tactics on the day) was too much for them to overcome. Did Monaco use all of their Wembley experience to make the game a "neutral" occassion? No as it was anything but, they were far superior. So how does that work out? I'll agree that it's not ideal, but to say it's the problem that should be focused on is an excuse.


As for West Ham, I’d say it’s been a problem in every game and their fans have been vocal about it. Even their wins have often been shocking displays, Hull for example – IIRC in that opening game they were getting dominated by Bournemouth until Arter got sent off. The stadium really feels dead although it has its own set off problems that are pretty unique to the club.

This is sort of a separate debate in itself because the home/away differential has always been more extreme than I’ve ever really understood - I mean I can see it making a difference but it’s statistically one of the biggest factors in football and while Wembley isn’t “away” it’s not a home game, no matter how much it’s dressed up as such. So yeah, it’s difficult for me to argue quite how losing the WHL atmosphere, the familiarity etc. affects the performances exactly but when you look at their record there, it’s incredibly strong. As you said it is an excuse, but that could play on the players’ minds as well, especially when it doesn’t go their way immediately. Their last CL campaign had WHL rocking and I imagine it would have helped to have that. It’s hypothetical though and mostly just opinionated so hard to prove a point either way.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

jol COMING ALIVE cos his side has won games :fist


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

@Irish Jet I've been posting solely from an iPhone for months now too, so I understand where you're coming from in a sense, but it's still noticeable that you ignore topics I raise when it's a difficult subject for you to answer. Like when I asked you for your thoughts on Sam saying he can't tell Rooney where to play, for example. Wasn't really looking for a debate or an in depth answer, just your stance on it. It felt like you didn't answer because it would have gone against at least one of (what seem to be) your agendas.

Yes there's a lot of piss taking in this thread, which is why it makes me laugh when you react so strongly in a seemingly upset manner. If this thread is full of it, you shouldn't take it so personally.

Just to address a couple of things from your post. I'm not suggesting Wanyama has replaced Mason, I'm saying the extra quality depth that Spurs have now means they don't have to fear playing utter shithouses in CM. When I said Rose was the only player from last season's squad when discussing those players you brought into the discussion, it obviously didn't include anyone else outside of that because otherwise I would have given a couple of examples that you didn't.




I think this Spurs "next level" discussion is really pointless now because of a few things:

First of all you seem to misinterpret my position on Spurs. I never said they would "drop off" or not be able to keep pace with any of the big clubs, I merely said they wouldn't mount a title challenge as there was bound to be at least one other team far ahead of them with so many top managers looking to revitalise the big clubs. So for example if they finish third this season and a fair number of points behind the league winner, they're not really in a better position than they are last season.

Secondly, this is just going to keep going round in circles as we clearly have different views on what constitutes going to "the next level" as far as team performance and individual player development goes.

More importantly, it's a waste of time when you just change the parameters of the topic to suit your own opinion. Your latest comments on Winks sum that up well. He wasn't even part of the discussion of Poch improving the players abilities and performances from last season for obvious reasons (I had barely registered who he was before the season as well), but he somehow became a part of it when it has zero relevance. When you do that it just feels pointless, because you can then change the topic to suit your agenda by looking for an angle to twist it, when really it should be the other way around in an intelligent discussion. Again, this is what I find frustrating when having a discussion with you, with it essentially becoming a waste of time. I'm not saying you've only done that, but it doesn't help make this feel less of a chore.





Btw, I'm not downplaying what Spurs have achieved (more on this in a bit), rather showing cynicism towards the idea that they can mount a title challenge. If they had pushed Leicester all the way last season then I would probably be on board with you. That's not just referencing their end of season meltdown, they were generally a fair way behind and it never really felt like anything but Leicester's title to win for the last couple of months of the season.

As far as Spurs go I actually really enjoy the football they play and am a big fan of Pochettino in particular, which is why I've spent a lot of time musing over his tactical approaches. Quite a few people in here know that I'm a big Bielsa fan, rightly or wrongly, so it should be no surprise that I'm a big Poch fan as he was massively influenced by him. 

My position has always been that he is getting a lot more out of the players he has then most managers would, as to me they're largely a team that is greater than the sum of its parts, although it has a lot of very good parts, some even great. That's really what I was referring to in that piss taking BEST TEAM IN THE LEAGUE post at the end of last season, as in how can they have such a great manager and supposedly so many world beaters when they finished on 71 points, behind LEICESTER? It couldn't have been both... and for me it's obviously the former. I was even defending him back when people were on the Sherwood bandwagon and saying he was no better than Tactics Tim as a Spurs manager because of that silly short term win ratio meme, which was hilarious to me then and should be to everyone with hindsight, looking at where both managers' careers have gone. 

As for the Palace stuff, there was actual evidence presented to you that suggested they were flattered in those games against big clubs (along with the fact they lost all of those games), which is where I'm commenting on your refusal to bend in the face of solid contrary evidence. As far as Fellaini goes I've mostly seen you talk him up this season (Mourinho will love him and he will be a big part of the team, he's still a big asset despite what United fans think, etc) or defend him (concerning the infamous penalty he gave away, saying refs are biased concerning him). I've not noticed you really changing your position on Spurs either. With Sam I don't see how you've really admitted his limitations before now, especially when you were arguing he was an EXCELLENT MANAGER who did an EXCELLENT JOB at West Ham and stuck with that mind set. To me they're the sort of plaudits you give to Klopp for what he did at Dortmund, but then that's probably just an issue of :jet3 on your end :brodgers As far as sarcasm goes, yes it is difficult to tell with you, as you've strongly argued points in the past, only to later say it was a joke, which I've mentioned to you before.

I completely agree about the stadium issue being impossible to prove either way, hence why I said it's not ideal but it's also an excuse. Whatever happens with the results, the narrative can be built around them in many ways, not just "it's a problem" or "it's not a problem".


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

i think i have to do this at this point to save this thread

PARAGRAPHS

:towns


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Seb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816387735170797568
> EXCELLENT MANAGER :jet + "VERY TOUGH PLACE TO GO" :jet3 = Getting completely outplayed by the worst team in the league :bosque
> 
> :jetbad
> ...


Bumping this post as I've just seen this quote from BIG SAM:

"Our players need to get ready for Swansea on Tuesday night - that's the *big game* they need to win," said Allardyce.

Palace not only proving to be GAME RAISERS at home to the big teams (backed up by their record of 0 wins 0 draws 8 defeats against the top teams in the last 12 months) they're also losing the BIG GAMES at home as well now. Even under an EXCELLENT MANAGER.










VERY TOUGH PLACE TO GO :jet3


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Andre said:


> @Irish Jet I've been posting solely from an iPhone for months now too, so I understand where you're coming from in a sense, but it's still noticeable that you ignore topics I raise when it's a difficult subject for you to answer. Like when I asked you for your thoughts on Sam saying he can't tell Rooney where to play, for example. Wasn't really looking for a debate or an in depth answer, just your stance on it. It felt like you didn't answer because it would have gone against at least one of (what seem to be) your agendas.


It isn’t necessarily that. Note that I didn’t jump into the thread were Ferguson was praising Sam either, mainly because I couldn’t really fucking type anything. 

Also because any agenda actually in support of Sam Allardyce is not one I actively want to be apart of. Yes I defended his record at West Ham but I’m no apologist for the guy. As far as the “excellent manager” stuff goes I mean it’s completely subjective. Is he excellent for a top level club? Absolutely not, but at a certain level (a level West Ham were at when he was appointed) he’s pretty much all you want. A good bet for promotion and a good bet to keep you up. It’s easy to say West Ham had the resources for even more but that doesn’t insure anything. You can’t take what he did for granted. I stand by that he put the club in a great position to move forward but DID agree that he wasn’t the guy to do it. I mean who are we comparing him against? Mourinho and Pep or the entirety of the football league? 



> Yes there's a lot of piss taking in this thread, which is why it makes me laugh when you react so strongly in a seemingly upset manner. If this thread is full of it, you shouldn't take it so personally.


Not really taking it personally, it’s just not particularly enjoyable to engage with. I make a lot of sarcastic posts absolutely, but I rarely respond to serious discussion sarcastically.



> Just to address a couple of things from your post. I'm not suggesting Wanyama has replaced Mason, I'm saying the extra quality depth that Spurs have now means they don't have to fear playing utter shithouses in CM. When I said Rose was the only player from last season's squad when discussing those players you brought into the discussion, it obviously didn't include anyone else outside of that because otherwise I would have given a couple of examples that you didn't.


That’s fair enough. I did mention that Spurs needed the depth last season as you were well aware of my feelings on Mason and those other fucks. It was investment that I expected. 



> I think this Spurs "next level" discussion is really pointless now because of a few things:
> 
> First of all you seem to misinterpret my position on Spurs. I never said they would "drop off" or not be able to keep pace with any of the big clubs, I merely said they wouldn't mount a title challenge as there was bound to be at least one other team far ahead of them with so many top managers looking to revitalise the big clubs. So for example if they finish third this season and a fair number of points behind the league winner, they're not really in a better position than they are last season.
> 
> Secondly, this is just going to keep going round in circles as we clearly have different views on what constitutes going to "the next level" as far as team performance and individual player development goes.


Well I’ll agree that it’s pointless regarding what constitutes title challenge/player improvement. I think there’s too much grey area either way – I mean I’d say were competing for the title last season, but collapsed completely after Stamford Bridge and yes right after I made some regrettable comments. 

I completely disagree though that they wouldn’t be in a better position if they repeat their performance – With the influx of managers, the spending of the Manchester Clubs and the overall shift in quality it would reflect far better on Spurs to finish in such a position this season and it would signify genuine progress. You yourself posted more than anyone about the dire state of the league last season, suggesting anyone who won it other than Leicester would be there by default – I’d argue any of the current top 6 would probably be favourites for that league, the parameters have shifted too much not to be considered. 



> More importantly, it's a waste of time when you just change the parameters of the topic to suit your own opinion. Your latest comments on Winks sum that up well. He wasn't even part of the discussion of Poch improving the players abilities and performances from last season for obvious reasons (I had barely registered who he was before the season as well), but he somehow became a part of it when it has zero relevance. When you do that it just feels pointless, because you can then change the topic to suit your agenda by looking for an angle to twist it, when really it should be the other way around in an intelligent discussion. Again, this is what I find frustrating when having a discussion with you, with it essentially becoming a waste of time. I'm not saying you've only done that, but it doesn't help make this feel less of a chore.


Winks was simply part of my overall praise of Poch as a coach who develops young players, which I was harping on about last season – It was the reason I cited for wanting him at United. I know you don’t dislike Poch but I’ve been given serious shit for how much I’ve talked him up, he’s even in the smiley collection (which I do love btw) so Winks was more a reflection of the manager performing as expected rather than the player himself, although I can see why you’re annoyed I’d mention him. 



> Btw, I'm not downplaying what Spurs have achieved (more on this in a bit), rather showing cynicism towards the idea that they can mount a title challenge. If they had pushed Leicester all the way last season then I would probably be on board with you. That's not just referencing their end of season meltdown, they were generally a fair way behind and it never really felt like anything but Leicester's title to win for the last couple of months of the season.


I felt they were right there before the WBA game, then the Chelsea game just broke them. I didn’t and don’t think Leicester were a significantly better team, just more resilient and had a wave of momentum pretty much unprecedented in the league. 



> As far as Spurs go I actually really enjoy the football they play and am a big fan of Pochettino in particular, which is why I've spent a lot of time musing over his tactical approaches. Quite a few people in here know that I'm a big Bielsa fan, rightly or wrongly, so it should be no surprise that I'm a big Poch fan as he was massively influenced by him.
> 
> My position has always been that he is getting a lot more out of the players he has then most managers would, as to me they're largely a team that is greater than the sum of its parts, although it has a lot of very good parts, some even great. That's really what I was referring to in that piss taking BEST TEAM IN THE LEAGUE post at the end of last season, as in how can they have such a great manager and supposedly so many world beaters when they finished on 71 points, behind LEICESTER? It couldn't have been both... and for me it's obviously the former. I was even defending him back when people were on the Sherwood bandwagon and saying he was no better than Tactics Tim as a Spurs manager because of that silly short term win ratio meme, which was hilarious to me then and should be to everyone with hindsight, looking at where both managers' careers have gone.


Well the best in the league comments came when they were five points behind – You can conceivably be the best team in the league at a stage in the season and not actually be top. The collapse pretty much disqualified them obviously and I took a lot of deserved flak for it.

I did accept that they weren’t the finished article – Which was why I was highlighting the fact that I thought players would progress under Poch and improve into next season, which is where we’re seemingly disagreeing. That and the familiarity they’d have over the big spenders would give them an advantage, which it hasn’t really done until recently. 



> As for the Palace stuff, there was actual evidence presented to you that suggested they were flattered in those games against big clubs (along with the fact they lost all of those games), which is where I'm commenting on your refusal to bend in the face of solid contrary evidence. As far as Fellaini goes I've mostly seen you talk him up this season (Mourinho will love him and he will be a big part of the team, he's still a big asset despite what United fans think, etc) or defend him (concerning the infamous penalty he gave away, saying refs are biased concerning him). I've not noticed you really changing your position on Spurs either. With Sam I don't see how you've really admitted his limitations before now, especially when you were arguing he was an EXCELLENT MANAGER who did an EXCELLENT JOB at West Ham and stuck with that mind set. To me they're the sort of plaudits you give to Klopp for what he did at Dortmund, but then that's probably just an issue of on your end As far as sarcasm goes, yes it is difficult to tell with you, as you've strongly argued points in the past, only to later say it was a joke, which I've mentioned to you before.


The Palace stuff was basically you and Seb jumping on the most innocuous comment which was about United/Mkhitaryan and ended up coming down to what defines “tough place to go when they’re up for it” (note the last little disclaimer rarely got mentioned) which is mostly down to my own perception of games I’d seen (City, Chelsea) and the fact they pretty much always run United close there, what with it’s stupid atmosphere. I sincerely regret everything about that debate and will happily admit I’m wrong if it means being burned from my memory.

As for Fellaini – At the time I was arguing he could be a first team player for United, which I’ve long accepted he’s not. I was right when I said Mourinho would love him, which he does relative to 99% of United fans and I do think he can do a job as a squad player. The reputation stuff isn’t a defence as it’s very true and very deserved but while he will get away with the odd elbow he will get harsh treatment for pretty innocuous fouls. He’s an easy target and teams know it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kiz said:


> jol COMING ALIVE cos his side has won games :fist


I just refuse to live in a world where a Spurs fan is acting all smug :armfold


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

How horrendous is West Hams new ground? Abysmal. You know you've got issues when your new stadium is twice as quiet as the Emirates. 

Lovely second goal by City though.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Rooney equals the United scoring record by accidentally kneeing one in. We should do a pool on which body part he breaks the record with him, with all the options being 'his arse'.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

With Usmanov now supplying money into Everton along with Moshiri, hopefully this defeat prompts some big signings this January as all we have to aim for is the top 6 which will be very difficult at this rate. 

:mj2


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Didn't realise Sunderland spent so much!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Didn't realise Sunderland spent so much!


I like stats like this as it destroys the myth that Wenger does not spend money. He does spend money. Its just that he has not got a fucking clue any more and spends a lot on average players


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Arsenal are the jammiest team in the entire league


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

How many winners has Giroud scored this season? I'm sure the stats will say the opposite but it seems like he's scored a boat load.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

He should've grabbed the ball and sprinted back to the halfway line and put it on the spot so all the fucking weird celebration-Nazis lost the plot again. 

I'd let him bury his heard in my ma's gusset. Fucking spectacular human being of a bearded piece of godly magnificence. 

(we were dugmeat and it shouldn't have taken 89 minutes to get a winner against Preston, but never mind)


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Giroud is the epitome of 'jammy Arsenal'.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

You're the epitome of 'hoofwanking bunglecunt.'


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

All the possession in the world, but very little quality in the final third, with only a couple of half chances. Poor game. Far below average near the goal and just not enough urgency tbh, considering the way Plymouth set up.

A replay is not what we wanted either with the fixture schedule.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Tinpot club. Giroud wouldn't have stood for that.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Didn't realise Sunderland spent so much!


but if you listen to our fans we never spend anything. the big issue is we never sell anyone for profit either, so usually our big buys just end up being money drains (johnson, fletcher, rodwell). that and the wages being high is a big reason we're in the position we're in. So i'd understand if we did sell Kone in either this window or the next because we paid 5 for him and could realistically quadruple that on someone who is approaching 30 anyway. The new chief executive we hired in the summer has already highlighted the fact that we barely ever make profit on players so I at least think it's something we're (finally) making the right strides towards


our game yesterday was really poor, shame that Moyes didn't put on any of the 5 youth teamers on the bench and the only change was bringing on O'Shea after eighty minutes. Which in many ways is peak Moyes. Really though to play a very similar team to the one that played liverpool and give almost all of them another 90 minutes when by the end most were blowing out of their arses was bizarre, the last thing we need with our squad stretched so thin with injuries and afcon duty is an extra game at a place like Turf Moor


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Klopp cries incessantly about fixture congestion and then puts out a team of trash that can't beat Plymouth at home. Deserved nothing less.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It's amazing that more teams haven't figured that if you sit as deep as possible against Liverpool they're totally clueless as to how attack and they're useless just putting crosses in. Their while game is get in behind the defence. Of course Jose figured it out. *


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Solid win, not the most exciting game but probably wasn't going to be with that many changes. Impressed once again with Winks' performance in central midfield, also nice to see Sissoko come up his form, because when he's on form and is consistent, he adds something entirely different with his pace and power, another assist for him today for our second goal. Hope we see more N'Koudou in the second half of the season, absolutely rapid and showed his end product today with the assist for Davies' goal. 

Roll on the fourth round draw.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Pool letting down everyone by failing to beat fourth tier Plymouth and their child murdering club captain.

Klopp enaldo2



seabs said:


> *It really is. The officiating in Spain is an absolute joke most of the time. Didn't see the Barca/Bilbao game but the penalty for Madrid was a joke and he didn't give a much more blatant one against them. I do feel bad for refs because mistakes are inevitable and the fact that it's 2017 now and they still don't have any use of technology to assist them is farcical but the standard in Spain (Italy too but I don't watch as much) is just flat out confusing so frequently. *


Barca are fairly terrible right now and are losing (again) at the moment, but another 3 clear penalties not given so far in this match, 2 for Barca and 1 for Villarreal.

Spanish refs :hoganbarca

Messi though. Yet another free kick :done He's 10 levels above anyone else in the team.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Klopp cries incessantly about fixture congestion and then puts out a team of trash that can't beat Plymouth at home. Deserved nothing less.


well when we have more important games to worry about of course we will pur out kids vs a league 2 team since the fixture list this christmas has been a joke and not just for liverpool


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Roy Mustang said:


> well when we have more important games to worry about of course we will pur out kids vs a league 2 team since the fixture list this christmas has been a joke and not just for liverpool


And because of that you have another fixture to worry about. 

He should have rotated in both the Sunderland and Plymouth games - He didn't need to run the first XI into the ground.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Completely forgot it's the EFL Cup semi, tonight. I'm sure we'll be be back to more full strength at Southampton, and we should get a good result down there, as they are not in great form. Key is to always make sure we either finish the job tonight, or keep it open for the second leg if things go tits up.

Guess Utd fans didn't care about last night :side:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

CHEATING MAN CITY

Relegate them!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

How dare Man City be so arrogant that they think they are above constantly tracking the whereabouts of everybody associated with the club at every single fucking second. This is what's wrong with football. Clubs thinking that they can just go about not electronically tagging all of their players, staff and youth team members. 

Football is literally dead if Man City are not relegated to the Vauxhall Conference and also the Vauxhall Conference is resurrected so they can be relegated to it.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Makelele back in the PL.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Brock said:


> Key is to always make sure we either finish the job tonight, or keep it open for the second leg if things go tits up.


Well the latter it is. We were poor tonight, looked very leggy and not great going forward tbh. We made a good start too, but Southampton took over and despite some possession, we couldn't create any chances, again.

At least it's just a 0-1 disadvantage going into the second leg.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bravo's on ket pass it on


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

skip to sunday plz


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

payet is refusing to play for west ham. shit bloke.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Obviously threatened by their interest in Snodgrass.

There was talk that we were interested in him.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Despite us having Coutinho back, I can't help but be quite apprehensive towards Sunday, tbh. Utd are bang on form, whilst we're currently indifferent atm. Hopefully we raise our game, although we don't have the best record there, apart from that great win under Rafa and DANNY MURPHY under Houllier.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

...and the 3-0 under :brodgers


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Brock said:


> Despite us having Coutinho back, I can't help but be quite apprehensive towards Sunday, tbh. Utd are bang on form, whilst we're currently indifferent atm. Hopefully we raise our game, although we don't have the best record there, apart from that great win under Rafa and DANNY MURPHY under Houllier.


We will miss Mane a hell of a lot this month as well. Hopefullly Senegal WOAT it so he can be back sooner.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

CGS said:


> We will miss Mane a hell of a lot this month as well. Hopefullly Senegal WOAT it so he can be back sooner.


Yup. 

I do wonder if we will dip into the market this month tbh. Klopp did say we would if the right player became available and we've been linked with about, 56 names so far lol.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

If a player doesn't want to play for your club why keep hold of him? I've never understood that mentality, it's better to get rid of any unrest before it spreads.


----------



## Clungeman (Jun 16, 2016)

Kiz said:


> payet is refusing to play for west ham. shit bloke.


It always puzzles me why any team would want a player who has downed tools to force a move - it shows a particularly snide aspect of their character.

The way I see it, if a girl ditches her fella to be with you; she's probably not a keeper!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Probably a Centre Mid instead!

Am I right? :frankie*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

all sluts are right backs.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

RIP Graham Taylor. Tried to find that video of him ranting at the linesman (against Holland I think) about how he was gonna lose his job now because of him :banderas2


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Green Light said:


> RIP Graham Taylor. Tried to find that video of him ranting at the linesman (against Holland I think) about how he was gonna lose his job now because of him :banderas2


:lmao. That was the first thing i thought of when i heard the sad news today. 






The Holland game starts at around 42 minutes which is were the famous line was said but the whole documentary is a great watch. The media absolutely destroyed the poor guy. Taylor was another example of the England job being a poisoned chalice to everybody who takes it on

R.I.P Graham Taylor, A proper football man


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Well we were fùcking shite last night, That's probably our worst performance since Klopp took over. We better step it up for the game against United this weekend otherwise they will wipe the floor with us. I just hope Klopp lays in to them after that tedious showing and we can get our rhythm back in time for Sunday.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Kiz said:


> all sluts are right backs.


*Did you play left back...





































































































wait for it















































































































you know what's coming













































































just a little more












































































































IN THE LOCKER ROOM :ha :ha :ha

:highnote*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

fuck west ham, tinpot club

team payet all the way, go rejoin the biggest football club in france lad (lol @ psg)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

seabs said:


> *Did you play left back...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont wanna talk about it


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Yo guys, I need some Intel on something; if anyone follows the English Championship ( haven't been watching lately) how do you think Leeds - Derby County is going to turn out? It's for a bet. $$$ :side:*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Costa trying his best to fuck chelsea's title bid up and let city back in

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

DIE-GOtochina

thought of that one meself.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

@Joel

Thoughts on recent events? :costa


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bill Paxton said:


> @Joel
> 
> Thoughts on recent events? :costa


No point having an opinion on it until more information comes out.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This is why we don't have Brazilians.

:jericho2


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Spurs playing some good football at the moment and scoring a lot of goals we have to be considered contenders now, especially if we can get results against City and Liverpool in the next few weeks. Hoping Leicester can pull off a win for us now.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Suppose spurs will make a serious play for fonte now that vertongen is injured 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Nigel Farage said:


> Suppose spurs will make a serious play for fonte now that vertongen is injured
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Doubt it. 

Wimmer is more than capable of stepping in. Was solid when he came in for Vertonghen last year after his injury, plus Davies plays in a back three for Wales and looked more than assured when coming on today.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Love how shit moyes and allardyce are doing

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Crazy how tight it is at the top. Liverpool could be down to 5th before they even kick off tomorrow.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Crazy how tight it is at the top. Liverpool could be down to 5th before they even kick off tomorrow.


And even seven wins in a row wont get us off 6th.

:moyes8

Huge pressure on the match tomorrow for both teams.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Burnley's home/away differential is absolutely outrageous. They're literally producing Top 4 form at Turf Moore and have ONE point away all season, and it fucking came at Old Traffird. Has there ever been a PL team so reliant on home games?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> And even seven wins in a row wont get us off 6th.
> 
> :moyes8
> 
> Huge pressure on the match tomorrow for both teams.


I feel City and Utd need the wins more then anyone but all 4 of teams need results tomorrow, if anyone of them lose tomorrow they'll lose ground, Everton probably look out of it now but a win puts them back in contention for a top 4 place. Liverpool are probably the only team that can afford to lose tomorrow even then they lose ground on Spurs and Chelsea.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Conceded 3 goals in 8 of their last 10 games.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Like i said after the arse game

English martinez


Hope silva keeps hull up just to piss merson and thompson off

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820587412137119744
So, are you ready?????


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fair play to Everton, superb result.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

City just got raped


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820653121730912256
Amazing :lol


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Is Claudio Bravo a hologram? 

Also, a bald manager has never won the Premier League.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

GOD OF CUNT said:


> Is Claudio Bravo a hologram?
> 
> Also, a bald manager has never won the Premier League.


A Tupac hologram would block more shots than Bravo tbf.

Conte must be glad that he paid for a hair transplant if that's true. Great investment!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Actual Tupac would.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

Holly fuck loserpool has been so fkin lucky so far, 

If Man U scores a goal before half loserpool is done. 

We'll rape em second half.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm Paul Pogba, I like to dab.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Total bottle job to this point. Someone needs to get Pogba as far away from Lovren as possible.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I was hoping for a draw until "loserpool." Now I hope it's 8-0 and Pogba gets sent off and Mourinho dies.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

What a cunt Pogba is, and the referee is blind he was really close to them, should be a ban in my opinion, if they review that later

For all the complaints about referees United has been spared of 1 or 2 reds and multiple yellows, ridiculous


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Spare a thought for Everton. They've been let down in this Merseyside/Manchester battle. They'll be fewmin Liverpool couldn't see that game out. 

Martin Tyler is definitely a nonce, btw.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Both teams were shit. Pretty hilarious Liverpool couldn't hit us on the break with Mkhi at LB.

Fellaini was our best outfield player. Says it all.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

United won with an offside goal :lol, linesman should know that the reference is the last man from defense not 5 meters from him no wonder he didnt see it


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Meh...suppose I'm happy with a point when we looked like we were heading for a defeat, but that's really 2 points dropped in the race for top 4. Was a pretty shit game but I think the result was fair. A point gained on City at least after their total and utter humiliation.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

GOD OF CUNT said:


> Spare a thought for Everton. They've been let down in this Merseyside/Manchester battle. They'll be fewmin Liverpool couldn't see that game out.
> 
> Martin Tyler is definitely a nonce, btw.


every evertonian i know wanted us (liverpool) to lose today


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

GOD OF CUNT said:


> I was hoping for a draw until "loserpool." Now I hope it's 8-0 and Pogba gets sent off and Mourinho dies.


Tbf one of the worst poster on the site being a man utd fan makes a lot of sense :troll


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

BigDaveBatista said:


> every evertonian i know wanted us (liverpool) to lose today


Really? I never would've guessed that. So much for city solidarity.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Calmed down a bit now.

Strange game. I think both teams will be pretty annoyed. 

Pogba probably had the worst game of his career. Seemed to lose his head after the missed chance and never recovered. He worked hard and never went hiding but nothing was coming off for him. Didn't help that Carrick was almost as poor. That unit had probably been the strength of the side until now so it's disappointing that they couldn't really handle Liverpool's pressing. Herrera done pretty well although I can see why opposition fans must despise him. 

We created some good chances but they sort of came out of nothing. It was a very scrappy game and had Liverpool been on form they could have taken us apart in the second half, we were so open. 

Two games in a row where Fellaini has made a huge difference. Been saying he's a useful squad player and he shows why. When he's confident he's a real handful and his ability to cushion down long balls is seriously underrated. Mourinho has managed him well as his head really could have dropped after the Everton game, he's redeemed that mistake today.

I kind of feel for Pogba but he doesn't do himself any favours with the stupid haircuts. Sooner he goes bald the better. And whoever thought #Pogba was a good idea needs to be fired. He'll get serious shit for that performance and rightfully so but his great form over the last few months shouldn't be dismissed either, he's been so unlucky not to have more goals/assists to fall back on as well. 

Ibra just keeps on delivering. Isolated today and a pretty quiet game and still produces. A fucking legend.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

United are thugs.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Destiny said:


> United are thugs.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:denirolol Brilliant :bosque


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821034050194440196


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Lest we forget Steven Caulker.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

seabs said:


>












:sk


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It was on Henderson, so it doesn't count.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Well maybe Henderson shouldn't get in his way when he's trying to dab then :hmm:*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

What the hell is going on with ep? Anytime I see him now his body language is extremely negative and sullen.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

He misses Messi.

:messi2


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

You'd be sullen as well if you had Otamendi playing centre back.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Joel said:


> It was on Henderson, so it doesn't count.


How dare you speak of our captain in such manner. Shame.



seabs said:


> *Well maybe Henderson shouldn't get in his way when he's trying to dab then :hmm:*


You actually make a good point. That dabbing addiction can't be tamed.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Bill Paxton said:


> What the hell is going on with ep? Anytime I see him now his body language is extremely negative and sullen.


Not just the greatest manager of my life time but the greatest manager of all time

:duck


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Tom Davies :bow


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Hopefully we can get the job done at Plymouth, tonight. Although still no Matip as the FIFA row continues.


----------



## Martelfan (Jul 6, 2012)

Any Spurs fans about?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

LUCAS

7 years later.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Well that's 40m for two unwanted players (Schneiderlin and Memphis) and the #7 shirt free and he's said he wants to play with Pogba at club level 

GriezmanON


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Can't even spell his name.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

We beat the mighty Plymouth with a Lucas header!

WHAT A DAY!

Origi to never take a penalty again plz.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Joel said:


> Can't even spell his name.



Didn't mean to spell his name correctly. GriezmanON is suppose to me Griezmann ON as in Griezmann to United is ON.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Destiny said:


> We beat the mighty Plymouth with a Lucas header!
> 
> WHAT A DAY!
> 
> Origi to never take a penalty again plz.


He had a poor game overall imo, and the miss didn't surprise me, not really the only one tho who were under par again. But we're through, and that'll do for now.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

This is an interesting article concerning Claudio Bravo:

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/38684434

It uses xG :banderas 

*Some of my own analysis/observations:*

Not surprised to see Fraser Forster on one of the shit lists. He has looked incredibly error prone this season and is a major part of why Saints' form has dropped off in comparison to recent seasons.

David Marshall being exposed for the FRAUD that I always said he was, too. A few fancy camera saves for Cardiff won't hide the truth.

The Leicester keeper has the worst STATS if you look beyond face value. That goes some way to explaining why Leicester conceded so many goals earlier in the season, ignoring Kante's sale for a moment. Kasper's return has also coincided with them tightening up considerably, conceding 0, 0, 1 and 3 goals in the 4 games he has played since recovering from injury. The article actually shows the statistical difference in shot stopping quality of both keepers, to support this.

I think Fabianski shouldn't be criticised too much though as the soft goals conceded aren't a large percentage of the overall goals conceded. He is on that list largely due to being overworked and unprotected (some of that being because of Bob Bradley's mad scientist attacking tactics earlier in the season). The Pole has actually looked good for Swansea since they signed him, but their selling club attitude and constant managerial changes are leaving him with a fairly thankless task IMO.

***

For those who put Tom Heaton in their TOTS so far, this article provides evidence that it's a good choice. He is being overworked compared to a lot of other keepers in the league, yet has a better record than anyone when it comes to saving shots he's not expected to. Obviously this doesn't cover aspects such as box domination, defensive organisation (although he seems commanding of his well drilled back four) or distribution, but it counts for something.

The difference in performance quality between Marshall and Jakupovic should be alarming for Hull fans too. Marshall is looking like a very poor signing, as well as a waste of money when keepers of that standard are available for cheap or nominal fees.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice to see Lloris up high on the list. 

Saw an incredible stat recently that even if Lloris had conceded every shot on target he faced in the last four league games, Spurs would still have taken 10 points from a possible 12. Not to mention we've only actually conceded 5 goals from open play this season. 

Heaton has been very good though. I'd imagine someone like Pickford is just about scratching the edge of that list.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Dropping Jakupovic who had a blinding start to the season for someone like Marshall was bonkers even at the time. Heaton's been top quality. Vindication :frankie *


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821308411115606016
I missed this earlier in the week

:bosque

Turned out to be a hoax by the boxer Liam Smith.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Since McGregor has been loaned to Cardiff, I like to think Silva will be allowed to pick up another 'keeper on loan.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Rugrat said:


> Since McGregor has been loaned to Cardiff, I like to think Silva will be allowed to pick up another 'keeper on loan.


Out of interest, who is responsible for player recruitment at Hull? Spending £15M on Marshall and Mason is a really poor use of funds IMO.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Andre said:


> Out of interest, who is responsible for player recruitment at Hull? Spending £15M on Marshall and Mason is a really poor use of funds IMO.


Player recruitment has always been down to the manager. 

I guess I can excuse it to a small extent. Allam only green lighted money to be spent when he felt he couldn't sell the club i.e. the final three days of August, so Phelan was probably feeling under a fair but of pressure especially as a brand new manager with an :silverc

I do agree that it was a big waste of money (though Mason has looked improved under Silva).


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Matip has finally been cleared to play again for us by FIFA. So he may well start tomorrow. 

Stevie G back as a youth coach officially now too. 

I honestly can't see us doing any transfer business this month tbh. Unless someone becomes available in the next week.

I believe we have explored some targets though, including Draxler, but for one reason or another, they didn't happen. As long we steer clear of injuries, we should be fine, but at least one fresh face would be welcomed, until the summer.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The one thing you would say about Bravo and the stats is that because City try and control the ball high up the pitch, it's expected they get hit on the break and therefore a higher percentage of the shots he faces are clear scoring chances. Opposed to Burnley who often play with most of their team in their own half, meaning teams often get more, but less clear cut chances (although Heaton has been really good this season).

However ignoring the stats it's obvious Bravo's really struggled anyway, particularly with commanding his box and high balls, and even his distribution. City have had a fair few goal-line clearances from outfield players, something that isn't reflected in stats.

Valdes really struggled similarly when Pep first took over at Barca, but after the first 12-18 months he was exceptional and by his last season he was as good as anyone in the world.

A real shame for Bravo as had 2 brilliant seasons for Barca and has always been great for Chile as well. Hope he comes good eventually.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't. More errors please. At least Liverpool dropped Karius when he monged it up. Pep needs a GNev burial of Bravo before it's too late.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Seb said:


> The one thing you would say about Bravo and the stats is that because City try and control the ball high up the pitch, it's expected they get hit on the break and *therefore a higher percentage of the shots he faces are clear scoring chances. Opposed to Burnley who often play with most of their team in their own half, meaning teams often get more, but less clear cut chances (although Heaton has been really good this season).*
> 
> However ignoring the stats it's obvious Bravo's really struggled anyway, particularly with commanding his box and high balls, and even his distribution. City have had a fair few goal-line clearances from outfield players, something that isn't reflected in stats.
> 
> ...


The article does take the bolded into account though (although xG isn't perfect, but far superior to most football stats). It's not hammering Bravo for letting in lots of goals like the basic contextless save percentage stats would, but analysing the type of shots he (and all of the other prem keepers) has faced and weighing up whether he should have saved them. 

It's also suggesting that Heaton has had some difficult shots to deal with, which makes sense, as deep compact defending isn't a perfect art, because poor blocking technique, a lack of discipline and ball watching can invite dangerous chances (from the keeper's perspective) at close range. For example, if an attacker shoots towards the far post from a central position just inside the box with defenders in the way, it's probably a low percentage chance for him. However, if those defenders aren't brave, fail to react or display poor blocking technique, then it's not an easy save for the keeper to make. From the keeper's perspective, the attacker might as well have taken the shot without defenders distracting him. What makes it worse for the keeper is that he has the added issue of a compromised view. Heaton has world class reflexes and a strong athletic diving technique, which is part of why he's shining in these situations.

What I will say is that Bravo has a much tougher job in terms of concentrating and readying himself to deal with situations without the ball. xG doesn't account for that.

The one on one issue is a fair point to raise as Pep's style of football makes City vulnerable to high percentage chances via counter attacks. However, to give balance, it must be said that Bravo's anticipation, positioning, agility and bravery in these situations has often been poor this season. A one vs one shouldn't be a guaranteed goal every time, but with the relatively diminutive Bravo in the nets, City have seen situations vs Chelsea and Everton where a shot on goal seemed to guarantee a goal, even if the shots weren't anywhere near Bravo's far (or even near for that matter) post. Just because the situation suggests a high percentage chance for the attacker, it doesn't mean the execution will definitely require a high quality save from the keeper. That has definitely been the case for Bravo on quite a few occasions when playing for City, with those two aforementioned games providing EXCELLENT examples.

What hasn't been mentioned at all so far is that with a keeper for a club like City, it's not just errors made that are an issue. De Gea, Courtois, Lloris and Cech all make blinding saves that you wouldn't expect keepers to make. Even if it's just a couple per game, they can be important in swinging momentum at crucial stages of a game, before being forgotten when their team goes on to win comfortably. 1 vs 1's would definitely fall into that category, particularly accurately placed efforts in these situations where it's impossible for the keeper to close down the striker. I can't recall any saves like that from Bravo this season.

City should really think about signing this one lad in Serie A who's pretty great at 1 vs 1's. He even played a few blinders in the champions league in the past, showing off these skills.







I think he's playing for Torino.

:brodgers

Seriously though, the ideal keeper for City would be one with Bravo's possession skills and Hart's brilliance in 1 vs 1's. Unfortunately for Pep, there aren't too many of them around, particularly those who are available.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Said keeper does exist, Pep went after him. Barca's other keeper.

That being said, at the time Bravo signed, he had made less mistakes in his entire spell at Barca than Hart did at the Euro's alone. That's why ter Stegen couldn't get in the team, Bravo was a model of consistency (this idea being spouted around our media that he was only good with his feet is absolute nonsense) whilst ter Stegen was talented but also erratic, he wasn't the regular keeper yet from memory I think he got beaten from the half way line 3 times last season.

Long term there's no contest in terms of which one to keep though and thankfully Barca sold the right keeper.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Bravo flopping was pretty predictable. Shorter keepers tend to decline pretty quickly. Between that and coming to a new league where a lot is being asked of him I'm not surprised he's struggling.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Swansea are actually winning, shit, didn't see that happening.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Exciting game, almost exactly a year after Liverpool beat Norwich 5-4.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

The idea that Liverpool's problem is breaking down defences is really starting to look like a myth. They were top scorers in the league before they even kicked off today and have only failed to score in two league games all season. 

The real issue is conceding too many goals due to ridiculous errors in and around their own box. It's the same problem they've had for about six seasons now. You're unlikely to win a title with a defence like that.

Scoring 7 goals vs Sunderland, Bournemouth and Swansea in 3 games, but only taking 1 point is a ridiculous situation for a "top club" to get into. They've dropped 8 points in those games when at most it should be 2 given that they had no issues with scoring.

Swansea have some hope if they can just forget any notions of playing the "right way" and just keep firing in good deliveries to Llorente. Part of why Clement was sacked by Derby was that he wasn't playing the style of passing football they (Mel Morris) desired, so this shouldn't be an issue on his head.

Lmao @ Olsson summing up everything I said about him in the transfer thread during his debut.

:bosque

Edit: forgot to mention that Tom Carroll made a big difference. Looked very tidy today and was key to two of Swansea's goals.


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

My Liverpool mate predicted the score perfectly, shame he didn't have money on it


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Fuck the contrast in halves. First half tho we were very poor again, looking like deja vu recently tbh. Then we come out and more poor defending quickly costs us two goals and we're right up against it.

Then we get back into the game with a wonderful goal from Firmino, then we equalise and we're on the front foot looking to win it. Then they score with their best player and one of the best players on the pitch.

Just poor defending again and poor again in the final third. We've still got a lot of work to do and we have to pick up soon before we slip further down the table tbh.

It was our first home defeat in over a year tho. Only 4 goals in 4 games is unlike us too considering I think we are still the leading scorers.

Were missing Mane as he's got that spark up front, but poor defending is our main downfall, and is still our achilles heel. Sick of saying that now.

Hopefully with Coutinho fully fit now he can get us back into life and starting Wednesday to try and get us into another cup final.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

When will we be competent enough to defend? Probably never. 

Shocking result.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

:theroon @Seb :evil





Also, a HUGE win for Everton at TOUGH PLACE TO GO SELHURST PARK against Palace and :jet


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

No idea how City conspired to draw that game.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Pep definitely shouldn't be blamed for that result, which is good timing after the comments he made mid-week to take pressure off of his players.

City were sensational in possession in the the first half, but lacked any kind of decent finish. Spurs weren't really in the game up to that point and couldn't deal with City's press for most of the game. Eriksen and Kane (offside assist aside) were really ineffective because of this and their lack of pace in behind, as Spurs couldn't really build up play towards City's area. They need more pace in general in situations like this.

Lloris going for the spirit of Jim Leighton award this month. I don't think he has had many worse performances than that, although there was that spell after concussion-gate where he was awful. His kicking was terrible at times too, although that's not unusual for him.

:howler

The officials were poor in general, but City were badly screwed over by the last two MAJOR decisions, which ultimately helped Spurs towards a point when they didn't deserve one at all.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Fuck, I so nearly predicted the correct City/Spurs score (3-2 Spurs)


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Best part of the match was Walker pushing Sterling and Son equalising within a minute. 

Besides that? Horrendous game from Tottenham, how we've managed to leave the Etihad with a point is robbery. Referee wasn't the best, some dubious decisions not to book some City players, not sure how many limbs Rose has to lose before a player is booked and Sane was very lucky when he studded the shit out of Walker's leg, oh and what a monstrous performance from Wanyama. 

It's been a GREAT weekend for Chelsea so far. Even if they somehow fail to defeat Hull City tomorrow, it's still been a damn good weekend for them. They then have to play Liverpool and Arsenal though which won't be easy, especially as both teams are going to be just as up for it. One hand on the title though, indeed.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/822891997010731009
This got mentioned in the CB but I missed it actually happening. Now I've seen it, I resent Jake Humphreys for making me sympathise with Steven Gerrard. I'll forgive him the first one as that was kinda cool and should hopefully be the sort of thing that follows Stevie G to his grave, but following it for a double slip mention was awful. 'Arry's face though :lol


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah it was me who mentioned it. What a cheeky cunt Humphreys is.

:bosque


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Guardiola just said Spurs are the best team in the league by far and that he enjoys watching them play when he is at home. I quite like that Pep guy, definitely not a fraud. Thought he set his team up extremely well today as they clearly had the better of Spurs. Obviously they were gifted the two goals and you've got to take your chances if you want to win but he didn't let Spurs play because he knows if he did, it probably wouldn't have ended up as a draw.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We've seen 4 teams today dropping points and showing why they just won't win the league.

Liverpool and City can't defend. 
United can't convert enough chances when on top.
Tottenham are Tottenham, which means no league.

Hopefully Arsenal stay true to life and bottle like they can only bottle and it will be clear sailing for Chelsea. It may get to the stage where we can afford to put out second string teams in the league to concentrate on the FA Cup. 7 pts from the next 9 and it's over.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Guardiola just said Spurs are the best team in the league by far and that he enjoys watching them play when he is at home. I quite like that Pep guy, definitely not a fraud. Thought he set his team up extremely well today as they clearly had the better of Spurs. Obviously they were gifted the two goals and you've got to take your chances if you want to win but he didn't let Spurs play because he knows if he did, it probably wouldn't have ended up as a draw.


He actually said Spurs are the best team in the league *when you let them play*, which is why he said he wanted City to press so aggressively. Obviously it worked as we all know.

I agree with him about watching Spurs play, although City made them look poor today. Usually they play brilliant football.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Great :keys from Jake. He's come a long way since his Bamzooki days.

:redknapp on the other hand looking like a melted waxwork.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Just for some context, Zlatan Ibrahimovic scored a 5th of Rooney's record-breaking United goals in 2016 alone.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

^ Some more context, he scored most of those in the shitty French league. Washed players like Falcao and Balotelli (2 goals in 30 league games between them last season) are scoring for fun over there at the moment. Cavani goes at a goal a game there yet looks like a fucking donkey in European games. Ibra never got close to those sorts of numbers until he joined PSG.

Rooney would have hit the record sooner if he hadn't spent some of his prime years playing out of position, has also in recent years spent time playing at CM/CAM as well.

No surprise to see people desperately trying to discredit Rooney though. He's had a great career at Man Utd, one of their greats without a doubt, and deserves credit for surpassing the record held for nearly half a century, by their most iconic ever player.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

marriner can absolutely fuck off. should've absolutely battered spurs but once again they score from their only attacks. bravo wasn't at fault but fuck me he cannot continue in goals. it's ridiculous.

sick to death of refs continually making wrong decisions in blatant situations. handballs outside the box being paid, studs up tackles not being red carded, shoves being ignored, players being thrown to the ground in the box, goals being ruled out for ridiculous circumstances. you could go on and on. for the amount of billions being pumped into the league, this is coming down to teams finishing top 4 and not, teams being relegated and just escaping. with how close the league is, you cannot just allow these clowns to make season defining calls that are just incorrect.

idk why sterling has been given such a difficult time from the refs since moving to the club but it's ridiculous that he seemingly can't get a pen no matter what happens to him. the amount of times he gets pushed, held, bowled over and nothing gets given to him is just bullshit.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Kiz said:


> marriner can absolutely fuck off. should've absolutely battered spurs but once again they score from their only attacks. bravo wasn't at fault but fuck me he cannot continue in goals. it's ridiculous.
> 
> sick to death of refs continually making wrong decisions in blatant situations. handballs outside the box being paid, studs up tackles not being red carded, shoves being ignored, players being thrown to the ground in the box, goals being ruled out for ridiculous circumstances. you could go on and on. for the amount of billions being pumped into the league, this is coming down to teams finishing top 4 and not, teams being relegated and just escaping. with how close the league is, you cannot just allow these clowns to make season defining calls that are just incorrect.
> 
> idk why sterling has been given such a difficult time from the refs since moving to the club but it's ridiculous that he seemingly can't get a pen no matter what happens to him. the amount of times he gets pushed, held, bowled over and nothing gets given to him is just bullshit.



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL










is that you Pep? :quite

also, what a goal by THE ROON


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

go back under your rock pls.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Leicester really are the gift that keep on giving away from home this season. I guess we can blame the lack of Kante for their lack of presence at defending set pieces and clearing the ball, not to mention the fact that Vardy has returned to type by looking utter clueless and shit.

Fair play to Southampton though. Always losing their best players and managers yet always having a somewhat decent team playing decent football.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Cannot stop banter with this bastarding fitba club. Absolute fucking mince. 

Wenger getting ready to crack Tony Taylor's baldy wee head like an egg. Put me in the dirt already :sodone


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

As a United fan I'm really pissed about this weekend's results, we'd be level with City now if we got past Stoke

Happy for Wayne though


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

The game's gone

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

chelsea are horrendous to watch


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Shit second half performance, forgettable game, but 8 pts clear is all that matters. Also, Fabregas just keeps coming on and getting an assist. Not the type of season he would have wanted, but the performances in the limited time have been very good and productive. I like him in this role, but I doubt he himself does.

FA Cup next week. Hoping to see an entire different team. Something like;

Begovic
Zouma Terry Ivanovic
Aina Fabregas Chalobah Ake
Willian RLC
Batshuayi​
Gets some game time for people waiting for it and also rests the first 11 ahead of their trip to Anfield a few days later; a game we must not lose.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I don't know how accurate it is, but I'm reading on Twitter that Ryan Mason's in the hospital with a fracture and fighting for his life. :mj2


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah, saw that on Twitter. I think it was the Mirror were reporting it in the title. The actual article though was very short on facts, I just hope it's nothing more than the tasteless news that such newspapers specialise in.

It was a horrible looking collision though and I wish him all the best.

Edit - Hull have confirmed that he did suffer a fractured skull and is in a stable condition, will stay in hospital over the next few days. So basically The Mirror are a bunch of scum bag cunts.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hull released a statement saying he's in a stable condition. Don't know what nonsense The Mirror is talking about. Regardless, it's still very sad that this has happened. Hopefully the skull recovers well and he can get back on the pitch in the near future with no problems.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

are there many cases of a fractured skull for an outfield player? Cech obviously wears his helmet thing but can Mason actually continue as a footballer? he'd possibly not be able to head it again and another big collision could be horrific. honestly not sure how it'd affect things.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I think the only other one I've heard about is Iain Hume and he was able to return eight months later. I haven't seen any reports suggesting it would be the end of Mason's career, so hopefully it isn't the case.

An especially big shame as he looked pretty good since Silva took over.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Shocking what happened Mason. Hope he fully recovers.

Really impressed with Silva and Hull so far. They were looking the better side before Cahill finished it, badly mised Snodgrass on set pieces.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

apparently this is a real headline. fucking hell.

do pep also need to take on liverpool's premier league winning prowess?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

It's somewhat liberating to no longer be the "lots of flare, nice to watch, but no GRIT or SPIRIT" team in the league. 

After yesterday even the fraudulent bawbags in the media are starting to realise that Big Weng is an O.G. and baldy pissants like Taylor best recognise. You don't tell a man what to do in the house he built with his bare hands. Wenger's gone from suave gentleman to stone cold thug. He's instilling that killer mentality into his players as well. Look at Alexis for the penalty. Look at Xhaka hacking down scrubs. Look at Koscielny bantering off a bunch of nobodies TWICE in the same season while the linesmen are too afraid to do anything about it. Meanwhile Kev de Bruyne is wishing he was back in Belgium working at his da's chocolate fountain. 

The times are a-changin', Kizwell. Embrace it or be left behind.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

flares dont usually get let off at libraries


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

This is where I go off on one about our library actually having people in reading the books, right? 

(plus, we're not allowed in with opened bottles of Volvic, never mind flares)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no it's where you notice you used the wrong flair/flare opening my chance for some cheeky banter.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Kiz said:


> no it's where you notice you used the wrong flair/flare opening my chance for some cheeky banter.


That mistake will haunt me for the rest of my days.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Big Sam dressed as Cheryl Cole is just amazing.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Markovic has joined Hull on loan until the end of the season. He's had two poor loan spells at Fenerbache and Sporting, so I wonder what Silva can get out of him tbh.

There must come a time where he starts to show some of his Benfica form, as it's looking unlikely he'll play for us again, unless he suddenly starts setting the world on fire.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

GOD OF CUNT said:


> That mistake will haunt me for the rest of my days.


probably what yer ma said when you were born


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Thought better of you Kizwell. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no you didnt


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp

Better than losing a final I guess is the only crumb of comfort. LOL.

:klopp

Southampton defended very solidly tbh and were dangerous on the counter, esp in the first half. We had a few half chances and a couple of good ones, esp for Sturridge, but we just couldn't find a way through again.

Then they did score on the counter to seal it. Poor again really. Southampton did well over the 2 legs so fair play to them.

Although we could /maybe should have had a penalty before the goal. Dramatic dive yeah, but he didn't get the ball, so it could have easily been given. 

We really need a way out of this slump tbh.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

called that in that catbox. 3 hours of football over 2 legs and we couldn't score a goal. pathetic, so disappointing. january has been shitehouse.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Another loss! KLOPP has actually done nothing different in this slump. The past five or six weeks teams sit back and we can't break them down. Why haven't we changed formation? KLOPP has had enough time through this slump to tactically change our set up. It's really disappointing. Two losses in a row at Anfield in one week. Wouldn't be surprised if we don't make top four.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Save.us Mane. Didn't see the match but sounds like more of the same. We need a plan B badly.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lazy shithouses 

Fair play to hull

Ibra was shocking

On we go tho

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

That was shit.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

> Mourinho also aimed a dig at Jürgen Klopp by stating the EFL Cup final against Southampton will be difficult because the stadium will be “windy”. This referenced the Liverpool manager’s explanation for his team being knocked out on Wednesday by the Saints as the “wind was really strange”.


:lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Even as a Klopp fan I have to smirk at that.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

As they are our feeder club, I hope Southampton win the final. :side:


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Bale AND Griezmann? I know it's called the "Theater of Dreams", but there is a limit to everything Rio.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

He must be back on the lines again.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Wolves in an hour.

I should be confident, but with the way the year has started for us, it's a tricky tie tbh.

Can't be much of a coincidence that we've struggled straight after xmas two years in a row now since klopp took over.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm not looking forward to this after these past few weeks. It truly has felt like watching the same match on loop for a whole month, it's been painful.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Hmm..decent.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

fpalm

A fitting end to a fucking shite week. Just terrible again going forward. Devoid of any ideas, despite all our possession. No good blaming 'the kids' either, cos the seniors didn't cover themselves in glory. Just woeful.

Bring on Chelsea............yea :klopp


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

:firmino :Tripslick

:duck 







:duck :duck :duck :duck :duck 
























:duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck 




























:duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck 













:duck :duck 















:loweringangle






:duck






:risingangle
























:henry3



:duck





The shit cunts.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I blame THE WIND :bosque










It's an even harder place to play than a







or


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Windy Anfield clearly isn't a tough place to go.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Jürgen Klopp said:


> Hmm..decent.


decent


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

The magic of the cup :LUL

Mitrovic is utter dogshit :evra


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Rugrat said:


> Windy Anfield clearly isn't a tough place to go.


It's no Selhurst Park, that's for certain.












Green Light said:


> The magic of the cup :LUL
> 
> Mitrovic is utter dogshit :evra


During the 3-2 at Carrow Road last season, someone who is well known on here said "Newcastle finally have their Shearer replacement" in reference to Mitro. They were completely serious as well.

:bosque


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

I hate the FA Cup! :vincecry


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Liverpool could have Mane back for Chelsea, as his penalty miss just got his team knocked out of the AFCON. Of course he might be mentally broken having single-handedly destroyed the hopes of an entire nation.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Someone smilie Welbeck's celebration. 

Raymond Verheijen, wherever he may be, is currently walking around with a full throttle erection, shouting "NOT TO SAY I TOLD YOU SO, BUT THE LIVERPOOL SLUMP WAS PREDICTED IN OCTOBER!" to absolutely nobody in particular. Dugmeat bastards, the lot of them. They all deserve each other.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Hey come on now, we're not all bad.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

gabby jesus is going to run english fitba


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Andre said:


> It's no Selhurst Park, that's for certain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was the culprit who you'd expect?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Mane thinking of us whilst taking that penalty :side:

roud


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

As someone who laughed at Liverpool, Newcastle, and Brighton fans on here on the chatbox yesterday...

Feel free to laugh at me today, as I support Leeds...who lost to Sutton United 1-0 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

InUtero said:


> As someone who laughed at Liverpool, Newcastle, and Brighton fans on here on the chatbox yesterday...
> 
> Feel free to laugh at me today, as I support Leeds...who lost to Sutton United 1-0 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2


I could say what's a Leeds fan doing in the PL thread :side:















































jk































I feel your pain.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Why have the English Media decided to put forth a strong effort to completely sabotage Martial's career in this country? :hmm:

Celebrated that Bastian goal more than any other this season. Best player on the park too. *


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

seabs said:


> *Why have the English Media decided to put forth a strong effort to completely sabotage Martial's career in this country? :hmm:
> 
> Celebrated that Bastian goal more than any other this season. Best player on the park too. *


Rewind to just over a decade ago & actually see a familiar theme emerge at Utd before this with certain Ronaldo & Rooney. English media wanting Marcus to be the main star at Utd to do so need shift blame on to Anthony who they know is also star in his own right so can big up Marcus. So they will bring martial down a few pegs to do so. Add in fact Marcus is currently sadly also competing directly for role on LW v martial is also another reason, media see the talents in both but they want English Marcus Rashford to win out. Its also a case of media bigging players or managers up so knock them back down from a greater height at some point do similar to Rashford himself. It's just way it is here with the media. It's sad but hardly a new thing & they will keep doing it regardless.

On Rashford v martial as much as I love Rashford to me the bigger star & talent is martial. Right now both are wrongly going against each other on LW but rashford isn't a winger & martial win that duel anyway. So that will force Jose pick between Ibra & rashford for 9 role & long term that will benefit the team as the team should have 9 as rashford & martial on LW in the 11 at same time it's something we have not seen enough of this season but it will happen eventually which will help team grow more. 

It's Nothing against Ibra but his not long term option & martial influence will grow on team over next 18 months I'm convinced by that as reckon Jose egging him on now to get that fire in his belly to kick on next season. Martial is very capable of being superstar world class player I really believe that under Jose & so is Raahford to & last season from Feb onwards those 2 just linked up so well with each other which under restricted lvg system yet it provided some good slick interchangeable football which saw again between them both v boro at OT last month. 

Only really question for future is I'm not sure how we would potentially also fit griezmann into this team with pogba martial Raahford in same team next season? As Jose won't play with 3 CBS so....4-2-3-1? Pogba hates playing deeper in 2 man cm only other way work is diamond/4-3-3 hybrid shape?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Another away tie for Arsenal in this season's FA Cup. This is shambolic. Nobody can say it's not rigged at this point. 

(quarter finals really should have five of the current PL top 6. Liverpool letting the league down as usual. Dugmeat daft, that lot)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Us signing anyone now looks like nil to....................nil, TBH. I'm sure Klopp has tried to get someone in, he wanted Draxler by all accounts, but either he didn't want to go all out for anyone, or targets just fell away. We could have done with at least one in IMO.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I should be confident about tonight's match given how good our record is against the top teams, but with our current form and how poor we've been in front of goal this month, I'm very pessimistic tbh.

Hopefully we can raise our game and this is the perfect opportunity to do so.

Oh and apparently it's transfer deadline day. Not that you'd know it.


----------



## Yolpeni (Sep 13, 2016)

Feels weird having fixtures on deadline day.

Its been pretty dead anyway though as said ^


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Yolpeni said:


> Feels weird having fixtures on deadline day.
> 
> Its been pretty dead anyway though as said ^


Pity they'll be no "Billy the Fish" style stories...

Buy the opposition star striker at halftime and send him out for your team in the 2nd half transfers..


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Holy shit, Watford are winning 2-0 at Arsenal.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Well played @Shepard


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Sub on Fabregas 10 minutes earlier and we win this game. Fucking garbage substitution management by Conte again.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

hey joel it could be worse. your only sub could be george honeyman after 75 minutes and thats it



Erik. said:


> Well played @Shepard


thought we were really good in the first half, which i wasn't expecting. Ndong was brilliant and showed why we'd missed him so much. Faded in the second half but then we did as a team and had to dig in. Which made it nice to actually get the point rather than concede daft goals like we were doing for fun at the start of the season. Results around us take the shine off what should be a good point but it was a result i'd have taken before the match. Probably helped by your lot having what seemed like an off night but I'll take it for sure

Palace next off the back of Sam's first win will be a pain given our dreadful away form of late. That and Sam loves playing up the importance of back to back wins. He usually ends up getting them too


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Very encouraging performance tonight. Great first 15 minutes, then Chelsea got into the game and got in front. We come out strong second half and deserved the equaliser.

Then the penalty and I was like 'Oh here we go again', but Mignolet pulled out a superb save and a draw was about right all in all. I was very pleased with some of our play tonight and hopefully this is the start of a good run.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Jesus, Sane and Sterling are tearing West Ham a new one.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Joel said:


> Jesus, Sane and Sterling are tearing West Ham a new one.


KDB & Silva are spoilt for movement, space and options at the min when there on the ball.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh look it happened again

Bottlers

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

What a shit result for us.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Great point at home to, now 19th place, Hull to keep our strong title hopes alive. Our finishing was phenomenal, besides not finishing our chances. We controlled the game against vastly talented opposition and we showed that we are once again one of, if not the, best teams in Europe. Spectacular performance, at times it was genuinely mind blowing how good we were. We were that good my pants have taken themselves down whilst I'm typing about the game. I'm off to Leslie Grantham myself now in celebration. Forza United.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Also congrats to peter crouch on 100 pl goals

He now gets his own 100 club episode on sky sports :banderas

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Crouch has been in cracking form recently


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Joel said:


> Jesus, Sane and Sterling are tearing West Ham a new one.


wont be the last time it happens either. it's what happens when you put 3 technically gifted players with lightening pace together.

jesus won motm but i thought it was sane. he was absolutely exceptional. sure west ham's passing was absolutely abhorrent but he was there, every time. 

with swansea and bournemouth the next two, we put ourselves in with a great chance of leaping into 2nd. if chelsea drop off and we get lucky then maybe we can get within 6 points of them.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Nigel Farage said:


> Also congrats to peter crouch on 100 pl goals
> 
> He now gets his own 100 club episode on sky sports :banderas
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


always loved crouchy


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Mourinho Machine has seen better days.

Just cancel all the fixtures until GRIEZMANN.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Am crying at Terry's instagram post on Lampard. Will forever be grateful to Lampard. Just consistently brilliant for us and we still can't replace the goals he got us from midfield.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

lovely time to reference my Lampard was superior to Gerrard argument earlier this season. Find it someone. Frank deserves it.

Notice how Lampard isn't getting anywhere near the wank-fest that Gerrard did? Liverpool loving media.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Should have known Gerrard would be mentioned in here

Anyway





Harry knew. Magnificent player and seems like a great guy too


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

One of the only things Harry ever got right and that was really based on the fact that he was his nephew.

What a career though. Won everything possible at club level. 300 goals scored from a midfielder is just incredible.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice prediction.

SHAME IT DIDN'T HELP AS YOU STILL WENT OUT OF THE PREDICTION LEAGUE DONNACHA


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Lampard is certainly one of the crown jewells of our generation. Fantastic achievement to also become Chelsea's all time record scorer too.

Always came across as very dignified on the pitch tbh and was a credit to the game. Good bloke.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Vader said:


> Nice prediction.
> 
> SHAME IT DIDN'T HELP AS YOU STILL WENT OUT OF THE PREDICTION LEAGUE DONNACHA


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

Lmao at all the posts showing how CGS added up the tallies incorrectly

I DEMAND A RECOUNT FROM AUGUST UNTIL NOW. I could be halfway up the table for all we know if CGS used a calculator

Basically, due to the hilarious attempts at adding up the numbers 1,3 and 6 every week, my place in the Prediction League is just like Schrodinger's Cat - I am both IN and OUT, as we cannot know for sure


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Erik. said:


> One of the only things Harry ever got right and that was really based on the fact that he was his nephew.
> 
> What a career though. Won everything possible at club level. 300 goals scored from a midfielder is just incredible.


Didn't win the European Super Cup nor the Club World Cup :vincecry


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DA said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
> 
> Lmao at all the posts showing how CGS added up the tallies incorrectly
> 
> ...


If you felt I fucked up at any point should have questioned me :draper2

And in any case you probably would have gone through if you know.....YOU ACTUALLY PREDICTED LAST WEEK. 

Just saying :draper2


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Lampard was a tremendous player, his goal scoring record for a midfielder is a fantastic achievement, regardless of how many deflected goals included :lol

very genuine bloke on and off the pitch too it seems


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I sense an awkward and tricky trip to Hull today TBH. I'm sure they'll have some confidence after the draw at Old Trafford and we're still trying to get back on track.

We could do with a good win today though.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Joel said:


> Didn't win the European Super Cup nor the Club World Cup :vincecry


Won the things that mattered though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Only true greats like Davey Moyesy can win such a prestigious trophy as the Community Shield.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'm not a big fan of his but just remember while watching this that Wenger let Wilshere go out on loan leaving him with CM options of Cazorla/Xhaka/Coquelin/Ramsey/Elneny. Not the first time this season they've looked like a relegation battling team. Really do feel they miss out on top 4 this season and Wenger's time finally runs out. *


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Disappointed Drogba couldn't get onto the score sheet but happy for Chelsea legends Cech and Fabregas to combine for the third goal.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Arsenal will still get top 4 for sure. The cycle is endless and this is just their classic implosion. They'll do enough against shite teams though.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Same old Arsenal :laugh:

Now if only United could get their fingers out of their asses & actually make some ground


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Relegation battle is going to be as exciting as the top four race it looks like.

As it stands, just 2 points separate 20th and 15th.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*TOUGH PLACE TO GO*

















:jet


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Shit. Can't believe Palace are losing 4-0 at half-time.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Even Flow said:


> Shit. Can't believe Palace are losing 4-0 at half-time.


Neither can I, seeing as it's a TOUGH PLACE TO GO.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827906985915981824
i have heard selhurst park is a tough place to go


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Palace fans were apparently chanting 'you're not fit to wear the shirt' after the 4th goal went in.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

West Ham 3-1 up.

Payet who?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

1 win in 10 games for Liverpool with that 1 win just about coming away at Plymouth.

What on earth is going on? :lol


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

:moyes2

Defoe with 14 goals in the league playing for our shite this season is honestly staggering but we bossed it today; two clean sheets in a week as well. Just have to hope we can kick on from this


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I've done shit so far in my predictions. Hoping Spurs win 2-0 against Boro.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

also we finally won a pl game Jack Rodwell started. Only took 38 games but at least thats over


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

seabs said:


> * Really do feel they miss out on top 4 this season and Wenger's time finally runs out. *


United & Liverpool have other ideas. Maybe Mou just really wants Wenger to stay. He'll be lost without him.



Even Flow said:


> Palace fans were apparently chanting 'you're not fit to wear the shirt' after the 4th goal went in.


How do they know what size Sam wears :jet


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

:lol :lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Chowmein :lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Shepard said:


> also we finally won a pl game Jack Rodwell started. Only took 38 games but at least thats over


and to think he could have been suspended!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828184344665657344
:lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828184344665657344
> :lol


"The following media may contain sensitive material"

:klopp

Rub it in with irony why don't you.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Simply have to win today... also would be funny seeing Leicester in the relegation battle


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828184344665657344
> :lol


Someone has been lurking in the chatbox :evil

You forgot to post the second part:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828003533454716928
:bosque


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Hamman ripping into Klopp and us today. He's right when he says we really need a proper CM. Been saying that for 2 years tbh. Henderson has done well but we need a more DM in there too.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Brock said:


> Hamman ripping into Klopp and us today. He's right when he says we really need a proper CM. Been saying that for 2 years tbh. Henderson has done well but we need a more DM in there too.


an actual striker too if Sturridge is out of favour/never fit might help as well. and a proper LB. and better CB's etc


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

A keeper who isn't a spastic would help them.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Renegade™ said:


> an actual striker too if Sturridge is out of favour/never fit might help as well. and a proper LB. and better CB's etc


For sure. A GK/CB/LB/CM and as you say, probably another striker is the least we need IMO.


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

Seeing as my team is in the championship i don't follow epl tightly, but when i saw this big bloke walking around town today with a Sunderland top on, i knew they must of won a game for once :lol


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Liverpool could do with upgrades in all positions barring attacking midfield and right back. I don't rate their squad too highly, outside of Mane, Coutinho, Lallana, Firmino and Clyne.

Milner at left back is a problem because they need genuine width to pull apart compact defences. Having a natural right footer there is just encouraging defences to stay rigid, because Liverpool are set up to run into walls of bodies from that side. Add the issue of him not being a natural defender who has the experience of knowing exactly where to be and at which times in order to protect his vulnerable centre backs and it's a big problem.

Henderson is "alright" and I'm sure someone can bring up useless passing completion stats to argue for him, but if you actually watch Liverpool games without bias you will see he struggles with progressive play when put under pressure or if there's no space to play into. Liverpool need someone with his athleticism and discipline, combined with Gerrard's drive/guile on the ball and tight defence splitting through balls (circa 13/14. Obviously at that time Gerrard badly lacked the attributes that Henderson offers for that role). Henderson spends a lot of time recycling possession, but can be very slow and cumbersome on the ball, which allows opposition defences time to re-organise sufficiently.

That's a big problem when combined with the aforementioned issue. It's easy for opposition teams to defend if Mane, Coutinho, Lallana and Firmino aren't all fit and in form. This wouldn't be such a problem if Liverpool sat deeper and gave up some possession and territory in order to create more space to attack, but Klopp's game is all about pressing high up the pitch and creating sudden short burst transitions, so that will never happen. He has shown an unwillingness to deviate far from his standard tactics, even against long ball shite teams that are set up in a manner that completely nullifies Klopp's game plan. That's why Liverpool often struggle against teams they should beat "on paper"... and probably why you often hear Klopp moaning about long ball football.

The centre back and goalkeeping issues have been the same for years and don't really need to be talked about about in depth again. The same goes for the need for someone who can coach competent defending at set pieces. The defensive personnel has changed while the issue has been a constant for about six seasons, so it looks like it's down to a lack of specialist coaching.

These are mostly simple aspects that Klopp could have fixed. The left back issue in particular isn't with hindsight either, as most said that was a glaring issue that needed to be fixed long before now.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Absolutely pathetic atmosphere.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Absolutely pathetic atmosphere.


Vintage Emptihad


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Absolutely pathetic atmosphere.


They're probably all too busy face palming due to this guy:










Nice to see Cheeky Burgerstain let him borrow his Man City in the Bank Briefcase, before he can cash in on another £100M worth of shit defenders in the next transfer window.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

king.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice to see the 100s that stayed had something to cheer.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

there was 23k more at the city game than spurs vs boro pls settle down.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

..and it was still that quiet? 

damn.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Flood gates opening at the King Power


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Things not looking good for Leicester


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

https://u.nya.is/sjxpcg.mp4

ASTONISHINGLY bad defending from Kyle Naughton on this goal, he lets Jesus get away from him and then just stands like a statue and watches him tap in the rebound. Pascal Cygan levels of tardness there.

Not surprised to see Jesus hit the ground running, he's had some stellar performances for Brazil.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Leicester have Swansea away next - with their horrendous away form, it could start to look even worse for them.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Sack ranieri and get mancini in

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

United will finish top 4 this season, guaranteed.

I still think they might even finish runners up.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Pleased we won 3-0.

Mkhitaryan was awesome. Great goal too, as well as a great assist for Mata's goal.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I know this doesn't count for anything and that every team has these games and that it's easy to pass poor finishing off as poor fortune but jesus we should be 2nd in the table. We've been a better team this season than Liverpool, Arsenal and City for sure. *


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Leicester have Swansea away next - with their horrendous away form, it could start to look even worse for them.


'6 pointer' tbh. Leicester are dropping like a stone atm and show no signs of turning it around.

They're signings havn't exactly pulled up any trees either. The Big players just havn't turned up and last seasons defence is just washed.

The Champions to get relegated the year after? Last season was such a fantastic story, it'll be a damn shame if they did go down imo, but the players need to take a look at themselves.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Erik. said:


> Leicester have Swansea away next - with their horrendous away form, it could start to look even worse for them.


Leicester are 100% in serious trouble. Always one team every season who around mid table but start slip down bit by bit & you think they should be safe cos better team then their showing & not team expect see at bottom fighting off the drop & then shits hit the fan. 

If you were to of asked me who that team was going be this season i would of said about few days ago it would of been Bournemouth but Leicester are now in a similar position. No such thing as to good not to go down. I think worst thing for Leicester is that no zip no belief no anything think Gary Neville said it best on comms they all I mean every player at Leicester look numb & its only Feb. 

They have only really been able to get going in the cl this season. They dont have depth in squad to compete in cl & pl let alone the talent in depth to go far. I almost dare say that without a cl game to look forward to I can see Leicester season popping like a ballon as soon as crash out of cl. Also have odd feeling Leicester players will go hard for cl run & totally forgo any pl form as doing when champions league at it group stages last year. Their Only fall back might just might be a FA cup run least it would be something anything to hang on & get them going again even with cl exit & fight to avoid drop but way going I could easily see Derby beating them in the replay. 

Impressed with Swansea 2nd half up well until Gabriel scored the winner anyway. Swansea will face worse teams then man city this season but put that amount of effort & quality into a game plan like that till may then I reckon they will stay up. Next weeks Swansea v Leicester game should be a cracker.



seabs said:


> *I know this doesn't count for anything and that every team has these games and that it's easy to pass poor finishing off as poor fortune but jesus we should be 2nd in the table. We've been a better team this season than Liverpool, Arsenal and City for sure. *


I think played well most this season but The table doesn't lie so 6th is where we currently deserve to be but reason we are their is we simple draw way to many games been case all season that games had lot chances but not been clinical in scoring more or seeing games through & let in late goals which costs us points. 9 draws is to many & shows that. It's something Jose has yet figure out. Been case since saf left not ruthless enough when it matters it's one Jose biggest task to get that winning ruthless killer mentality into this squad do that we're going challenge for league in my opinion till then it's just about egging in the top 4.

The other issue we have had which has been overlooked is our poor record against other top 5 sides above us. Lost away to Chelsea, lost at home to man city, drew home & away to Liverpool, drew at home to Arsenal & only win (so far) was at home to Spurs. With our league cup final game been on 26th of Feb the Manchester derby will now be moved to either April or May where in same period face Chelsea at home in April then 36th game of the season is away to Arsenal then following weekend face Spurs in their last game at white hart line & prob face man city away somewhere in April or May. 

Fact is We are going have do something really brilliant against those 4 team at end of season to be 100% sure of a top4 finish. Today game was crucial with Arsenal & Liverpool losing we needed to win today even more so after given golden chance mid week we again messed up & only drew at home to hull & next weekend Spurs travel to Liverpool so again we have huge chance gifted to us where one those 2 are sure drop points but need take full advantage at home to Watford in order to close gap even a little.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

table never lies.

sure we could say that if we finished out games against southampton, everton, spurs, chelsea and boro there would actually be a title race. but we haven't. 

apparently motd made it look like swansea were ROBBED. even tho the ball went out in the leadup to their gol and then dyer should've been ruled offside. but ROBBED. never mind sterling being given a card for being fouled by flappyhandski. fuck i wish mike dean would just fuck off.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I think the Liverpool players are just exhausted. Mentally and physically.

They had a huge preseason IIRC which will pay off hugely in the short term (it did) but will catch up with you down the line. Players like Lallana were putting up ridiculous distance/sprinting statistics so it’s not surprising he’d drop off hugely when the fixtures pile up. Klopp’s style was initially successful in a league with a ridiculous mid-season break. Even with the lack of European football I think he’s just totally misjudged what his squad could take. 

Klopp managed January horrendously. Seems to have an all or nothing rotation policy which basically ensured that they wrecked the first team and crashed out in the cups. I was saying as much after the first Plymouth game where they needlessly added another fixture. I think the first team is pretty good – They definitely need a CB and a keeper. Other than that they just really need to get some depth to the squad. When you look at the options the other top 6 clubs have in reserve it’s at another level.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Surely can't be a coincidence that our record last January was P9 D3 L3 and again this January, we didn't win a game again. I'm not sure if it's pre season, how hard training is or just how hard they work every match. Although if you combine all three, it's no wonder some are feeling it.

We really needed one or two players in January too tbh. I really don't know what the underlining problem is atm, lack of depth is certainly one issue though and that's more obvious now given our poor run. We raised our game against Chelsea and we probably will on Saturday but we need our consistency back and I'm not sure it'll arrive back again right away.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> I think the Liverpool players are just exhausted. Mentally and physically.
> 
> They had a huge preseason IIRC which will pay off hugely in the short term (it did) but will catch up with you down the line. Players like Lallana were putting up ridiculous distance/sprinting statistics so it’s not surprising he’d drop off hugely when the fixtures pile up. Klopp’s style was initially successful in a league with a ridiculous mid-season break. Even with the lack of European football I think he’s just totally misjudged what his squad could take.
> 
> Klopp managed January horrendously. Seems to have an all or nothing rotation policy which basically ensured that they wrecked the first team and crashed out in the cups. I was saying as much after the first Plymouth game where they needlessly added another fixture. I think the first team is pretty good – They definitely need a CB and a keeper. Other than that they just really need to get some depth to the squad. When you look at the options the other top 6 clubs have in reserve it’s at another level.


I agree that it's probably a factor, but to say it's just that is far too simplistic and ignores how lesser teams have adapted to Liverpool's playing style recently. It's no coincidence that they've played an awful lot of dross teams recently, in games where they've often lost. However, Klopp's style has worked in recent games against the better sides (beating City, drawing with United and Chelsea), which makes sense as those teams don't want to play route one shite or sit deep and give up territory from minute 1 - 90 whatever.

CM is a major problem for them with Klopp's style. They haven't got anyone with the pace and ability to read the game who can consistently cut out direct counter attacks, or the passing technique to break down low blocks or dictate games with progressive central play. Until this part of Liverpool's squad is fixed, the lack of a high quality natural left back with balanced attributes will be a major problem too, because lesser teams have adapted and learnt to force Liverpool's play into wider areas. In fairness to Milner and Moreno, Clyne isn't exactly ideal in attacking terms either, but is defensively.

Agreed that they need depth too, although that should go without saying when I don't rate their squad generally. Blame that on FSG's moneyball style approach to transfers. It's a crap (shoot) approach to the transfer market, because football is a lot more complex than baseball and can't be easily defined by statistics.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Andre said:


> I agree that it's probably a factor, but to say it's just that is far too simplistic and ignores how lesser teams have adapted to Liverpool's playing style recently. It's no coincidence that they've played an awful lot of dross teams recently, in games where they've often lost. However, Klopp's style has worked in recent games against the better sides (beating City, drawing with United and Chelsea), which makes sense as those teams don't want to play route one shite or sit deep and give up territory from minute 1 - 90 whatever.
> 
> CM is a major problem for them with Klopp's style. They haven't got anyone with the pace and ability to read the game who can consistently cut out direct counter attacks, or the passing technique to break down low blocks or dictate games with progressive central play. Until this part of Liverpool's squad is fixed, the lack of a high quality natural left back with balanced attributes will be a major problem too, because lesser teams have adapted and learnt to force Liverpool's play into wider areas. In fairness to Milner and Moreno, Clyne isn't exactly ideal in attacking terms either, but is defensively.
> 
> Agreed that they need depth too, although that should go without saying when I don't rate their squad generally. Blame that on FSG's moneyball style approach to transfers. It's a crap (shoot) approach to the transfer market, because football is a lot more complex than baseball and can't be easily defined by statistics.


Is that a recent development though? I mean it’s been a theme of Klopp’s tenure that they’ve been more effective against sides that come at them – Even so they were pretty shite against us and were on the ropes against Chelsea in the last 15 mins. They obviously have issues with teams sitting deep and they start getting too eager to shoot from distance – Coutinho is especially guilty of that - but I think it’s even more of an issue now they’re playing so many games. 

It’s obviously slightly speculative as there’s no way to definitively gauge its impact but if you go back to the start of the season they were way out in front in all running statistics with City. The latter had the squad to cope but even then I think they’ve eased off since. United and Chelsea were 19th and 20th IIRC and now look to be peaking. I don’t think that’s a coincidence and think maintaining it was always going to be unrealistic.

You’re probably right that they need an upgrade in midfield which I sort of overlooked. They’re all quite a similar profile while Can and Lucas really aren’t good enough. As for Milner he’s pretty unconventional – Like Blind with us he’ll give you a lot you wouldn’t expect from a LB while falling short of the basics. Liverpool fans were raving about him not long ago but yeah I can’t see him as a long term fit. 

I’d expect their form to pick up in a while once they get back to one game a week. It’s pretty infuriating as a United fan that we haven’t taken the opportunity to get clear of them.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Djibril Cisse officially retired those week. Always liked his time with us tbh and it was a shame he got that big injury against Blackburn.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Is that a recent development though? I mean it’s been a theme of Klopp’s tenure that they’ve been more effective against sides that come at them – Even so they were pretty shite against us and were on the ropes against Chelsea in the last 15 mins. They obviously have issues with teams sitting deep and they start getting too eager to shoot from distance – Coutinho is especially guilty of that - but I think it’s even more of an issue now they’re playing so many games.
> 
> It’s obviously slightly speculative as there’s no way to definitively gauge its impact but if you go back to the start of the season they were way out in front in all running statistics with City. The latter had the squad to cope but even then I think they’ve eased off since. United and Chelsea were 19th and 20th IIRC and now look to be peaking. I don’t think that’s a coincidence and think maintaining it was always going to be unrealistic.
> 
> ...


I'm not dismissing the running stats. I already mentioned it's probably a factor. But then again it's also kind of odd that their collapse has been against teams that set up in a manner that negates Liverpool's need for a high press, where they're willingly given the ball and encouraged to press high and leave space in behind. Pressing like that is pointless when the opposition WANT you to have the ball and push high. They're probably tired (hence rough performances, but good results vs good teams), but it shouldn't be affecting them in a way that would stop them from beating lesser teams. It mostly requires a system tweak, rather than greater rest, if that makes sense. However it's fair to say that Klopp is unnecessarily running his players into the ground in these types of games, so it's not going to help.

They struggled to deal with long balls/direct play/counter attacks last season too, but after bringing in Mane (to compliment Coutinho and Lallana in particular) they coped with the defensive problems by simply out scoring the opposition on most occasions. Liverpool have only kept 6 clean sheets in the league this season, half of which were vs United, City and Everton, all teams that play to Liverpool's strengths. It generally didn't matter before, but has affected them over the last couple of months.

The recent difference is that teams have worked out that the best way to play Liverpool is to just sit deep and compact while drawing out as much space in behind as possible (and it's not narrative based because even @seabs kept questioning why teams didn't do this before then). It hasn't fully prevented them from scoring a reasonable number of goals, as they're often still producing the types of numbers in the league that would be enough for a defensively sound team (such as Chelsea) to grind out a good number of points. They're just not smashing in 3 + goals which, Bournemouth aside, is generally enough to win a game. Add in a greater vulnerability to counter attacks with teams looking to produce more high percentage chances via counter attacks and it's a deadly combination. This means in the recent games where they haven't been able to score or even create chances, they've been completely stuck.

In that period of matches, largely vs teams that set up in a low block, Coutinho and Mane were also both unavailable for a while. In those situations Liverpool need Mane, Coutinho, Lallana and Firmino to all be playing together, fully fit (maybe here's your running issue) and in form. This hasn't happened recently, so Liverpool have needed other players to step up and take greater responsibility, but players such as Henderson, Can and Milner don't have the true consistent quality required for Liverpool's set up in these scenarios.

Another issue is that Firmino isn't playing like a proper 9, so he's generally not actively engaging players in the box. He was finding success making Muller style late ghost runs against teams that left him space to run into. Against a low block this style is difficult to pull off, barring dreadful marking, which is possibly why Muller was so poor at the Euro's, where parked buses were encouraged by the new format. Firmino's form has also coincidentally dropped off recently (again let's factor in fatigue) in a run of games vs teams set up in a low block. No surprises that he scored twice vs Swansea when Martin Olsson was supposed to be marking him though. Typical Olsson marking in a deep set up, as I mentioned in the transfer thread :lol

None of that is to dismiss your points about Liverpool's running stats though. I even said to you earlier in the season that City would cope better than Liverpool because their pressing style isn't so consistently intense. City at least have some balance to their approach, whereas Liverpool just seem to brainlessly pin teams back for as long as possible in every game, regardless of it makes sense to do so.





P.S. 

With Chelsea it makes sense that they're doing so well, despite such low running stats. They're set up in a very cautious and reactive manner. United are a lot more expansive than that in regular games so they ideally need to press harder (read as more aggressive, not necessarily much higher) but lack the _complete_ midfield to do so. Chelsea's style also encourages a larger production of their own high percentage chances, whereas United play a more stylish attacking brand against bog standard teams, where their quality of chances is lesser because teams are scared into a less expressive playing style. Chelsea don't have that issue, because their team is so tactically disciplined (to the point they can be woefully dull) that they often build up a naive confidence in the opposition, coaxing them out so they vacate space behind. Add in inconsistent finishing and "poor luck" shame) and it all adds up. 

IMO Mourinho is going through a partially difficult rebuilding phase in order to achieve an ideal style (a bit like how Pep is, but with a far different style approach. Both need much better players in certain positions long term though), whereas Conte seems to be acting in a tactically ruthless "results now" manner, hence the drastic early mid-season change in Chelsea's system. I'm not saying either approach is good or bad, it's just analysis. Both have their merits. What will be interesting is if Roman Abramovich will be able to stomach Conte's playing style long term. That is unless Conte changes it, of course.

FFS that ended up being a lot longer and more in depth than I intended it to be.

:bosque


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

To cut those paragraphs down a bit; Liverpool are fucking shite and it'll be a joy to see them drop out of the top 4 whilst United live long and prosper.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*What the fuck does "even seabs" mean :hmm:

I called exactly what would happen to Liverpool a month or so into the season. An injury or two and teams figuring out how to defend against them and their form drops. CHECK. The running thing probably factors in but it hasn't been an issue for Spurs as of yet. I think it's more mental than physical tiredness. Plus just a loss of momentum. When results start going bad it's easy to start bringing up the causes after the fact because you can make yourself look right pretty easily. The fact is they've hit adversity and got absolutely fingerblasted by it. They're a one dimensional team with no variation and no ability to change things up either with the players on the pitch or by using the squad players to present a different look for opposition's. Plus you don't win leagues with a bad defence. I'll keep saying that every season until it finally gets proven wrong but spoiler alert, I'll be saying it for a long time to come. Chelsea aren't all that great of a team but they have the best defensive unit in the league and that's what is winning them the league. They only need one goal and they win the game or at worst take a point. Compare that to teams like City and Liverpool who never look safe of 3 points even if they score twice. Then even the games you do win become harder wins and drain more out of you mentally and physically. It's very rare that you get an easy win when you always look like conceding at least once a game. Compare City and Liverpool's wins to Chelsea's and yeah you get 3 points all the same but Chelsea's 3 points were much less draining and afford Conte the luxury of just letting his defence sit back further and either take Hazard and Costa off the pitch entirely or let them go down the gears as the match runs our rather than having to stay in fifth for 90 minutes straight. Of course no European Football helps a lot too. *


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

What does it mean? :evil




I don't buy the idea that Liverpool can't change their playing style due to the players available to them. Most of the players in their squad never played anything like an aggressive counter-pressing style before Klopp managed them. They could easily play a more reserved counter attacking style with the right coaching. They've got plenty of robust central midfielders and pacey forwards to make it work. The problem for them there is that Klopp is so ingrained in his playing philosophy that he will probably stick to the gegenpress through thick and thin. He will likely try (key word with fsg) to buy better players before he changes the system.

The point about good defences winning the league is true though. Even in a crazily high scoring season like 13/14, where the team with by far the best defence finished third, it made a major difference between the top two teams.

I've got nothing else left to add, but felt like typing another paragraph just to spite @Vader and his shit posting.

:side:


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Dont know what race is closer Title and Top 4 or Relegation


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Demarai Gray needs to start every game for leicester.

What a player.

Edit: and what a goal :mj2

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Gray is a hell of a raw talent, just needs to find a more consistent end product.




P.S. This should interest a few long time WF fitba posters 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/2117498-coincidence-monster-back-ii-future.html

:hmm:


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Wait is there a perception that Chelsea are boring? Genuine question since maybe my bias has skewed my viewing but they're one goal behind Liverpool and Arsenal as top scorers (not in itself proof of exciting football admittedly) and, certainly within my circle of friends, that doesn't seem to be the perception. I also wouldn't agree that their style of play is ugly but, again, perhaps that's my bias shining through.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I just love reading the absolute bollocks that is the transfer rumor mill. Today's nugget?

Us bidding for Gaston Ramirez


































If there even a grain of truth in it tho












:WTF2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

DocBlue said:


> Wait is there a perception that Chelsea are boring? Genuine question since maybe my bias has skewed my viewing but they're one goal behind Liverpool and Arsenal as top scorers (not in itself proof of exciting football admittedly) and, certainly within my circle of friends, that doesn't seem to be the perception. I also wouldn't agree that their style of play is ugly but, again, perhaps that's my bias shining through.


We have entertaining games against the bigger sides, because obviously they come to attack us, which allows our game plan to be at its most effective, as we look to hit them with lethal counters. But if you watch the games vs Boro, Sunderland, Palace and other lower sides, it's hard not to say they were rather boring - because they sat back a lot and didn't allow us to counter fully (as there was nothing to counter). This shows we are very much a reactive team, rather than proactive.

The fact that our most creative player is not a starter shows what our plan is (although of course he does have a lot of deficiencies that makes the decision to bench him easy). But this is still not the complete squad Conte wants. I think this summer he'll get to bring in a few of his own players in and then we'll see how he sets us up. Personally, as a club with our ambition and our resources, the most important thing is winning, so I'm not too fussed at how we play as long as we win/challenge. You could also say our success through the Abramovich era has been built on the strength of our defence, so it's not an insult to me to say we are a defensive team. Throw in the Italian influence we have had during the last 20-30 years and you could say it's kind of become out identity in a way.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Chelsea are defensively set-up, grind out wins seemingly no matter how well they play, and rely on organisation and teamwork as opposed to flair and individualism. Boring might be a stretch but they're far from exciting. There are mid table teams in Spain who are better to watch than Chelsea, who knows if Roman puts up with Conte when they stop winning every week. They're the least exciting team to watch in the top six, but they are also the best (by a decent margin).

They're not the dross to watch they were under Mourinho (first stint) or Di Matteo but they're nowhere near as exciting as they were under Carlo either :carlo


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Strong rumours going about that Arsenal have apparently offered Wenger a two year deal. Feels like he's been there forever now haha.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Joel said:


> We have entertaining games against the bigger sides, because obviously they come to attack us, which allows our game plan to be at its most effective, as we look to hit them with lethal counters. But if you watch the games vs Boro, Sunderland, Palace and other lower sides, it's hard not to say they were rather boring - because they sat back a lot and didn't allow us to counter fully (as there was nothing to counter). This shows we are very much a reactive team, rather than proactive.
> 
> The fact that our most creative player is not a starter shows what our plan is (although of course he does have a lot of deficiencies that makes the decision to bench him easy). But this is still not the complete squad Conte wants. I think this summer he'll get to bring in a few of his own players in and then we'll see how he sets us up. Personally, as a club with our ambition and our resources, the most important thing is winning, so I'm not too fussed at how we play as long as we win/challenge. You could also say our success through the Abramovich era has been built on the strength of our defence, so it's not an insult to me to say we are a defensive team. Throw in the Italian influence we have had during the last 20-30 years and you could say it's kind of become out identity in a way.


Since those 1-0s which I assume you're referring to their results against teams outside the top 6 are 3-0, 4-2, 4-1 (FA Cup), 3-0, 2-0, 4-0. Again, scores don't tell the whole story but I don't recall being bored too often recently (easy to say when winning games of course).

I spent an age typing more of a reply and lost it all :lol

So instead I'll just summarise and say good analysis and I agree that they are a reactionary team. I suppose I'll just be happy that I'm more easily amused than others but I also enjoy the defensive side to the game more than most so that may also explain it.

I'm not sure Conte's style will be an issue for Roman, unless it starts to go really wrong in which case style wouldn't be the issue


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

I hate that ArsenalFanTV nonsense but if Wenger is signing a 2 year deal I think that Claude fella may actually top himself or something, that's not even a joke


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Not sure if this has been posted yet or if this i the right place but came across this today thanks to the Guardian Football Weekly Extra podcast and thought it was a fine little documentary.





*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Imagine being a refugee then living in Liverpool. A life surrounded by violence, guns and constant drug dealing - after moving from Yugoslavia.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I was kind of zoning in and out of the game doing stuff for work, but parts of that looked really nervy, which is about what I expected. 

£800,000 per week Alexis Sanchez scoring a hand ball against poverty-stricken, relegation candidates Hull, while that porridge-gobbling bunglecock Danny Mills' baldy napper goes beet red with fury........inject it into my veins, brothers. All day and night. 

This buzz...make it last forever.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Arsenal win & all is forgotten 

Embarrassing club tbh


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

MMMMD said:


> Arsenal win & all is forgotten
> 
> Embarrassing club tbh


This is weapons-grade nonsense. Nobody thinks this.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

GOD OF CUNT said:


> This is weapons-grade nonsense. Nobody thinks this.


:bored If you say so lol

Getting smacked by Bayern next anyway so :shrug


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

MMMMD said:


> :bored If you say so lol
> 
> Getting smacked by Bayern next anyway so :shrug


You're right, MMMMD my main man. 

"We're out of the title race (again), never had any interest in going for the League Cup so were out of that from the beginning, got that mob from Munich in the Champions League so can probably count that out, our two best players are in a constant state of flux regarding contracts, we play rubbish fitba more than good fitba, the fanbase is constantly at each other's throats, and our biggest game of the season is now an FA Cup tie against a non-league side with an away dressing room the size of a caravan...but we beat Hull so everything is great!" 

That's definitely the prevailing opinion among Arsenal fans. 

Away back to your bin and be quiet.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

GOD OF CUNT said:


> You're right, MMMMD my main man.
> 
> "We're out of the title race (again), never had any interest in going for the League Cup so were out of that from the beginning, got that mob from Munich in the Champions League so can probably count that out, our two best players are in a constant state of flux regarding contracts, we play rubbish fitba more than good fitba, the fanbase is constantly at each other's throats, and our biggest game of the season is now an FA Cup tie against a non-league side with an away dressing room the size of a caravan...but we beat Hull so everything is great!"
> 
> ...


My point is the same thing happens over & over until you get to this point in the season & then you lose then it's #WengerOut again, win one or two on the bounce & it's "everyone's overreacting" "back on track" until you lose again.

Don't be such a condescending ass next time :laugh:.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

MMMMD said:


> My point is the same thing happens over & over until you get to this point in the season & then you lose then it's #WengerOut again, win one or two on the bounce & it's "everyone's overreacting" "back on track" until you lose again.
> 
> Don't be such a condescending ass next time :laugh:.


Don't spout weapons-grade nonsense, then :laugh:. 

I don't think anybody - Arsenal fan or otherwise - is going to claim that there ISN'T a sizable chunk of the Arsenal fanbase that's completely fucking mental. Those ArsenalFanTV folk are numpties and we get rightly ridiculed for it. 

But mate, it's 3 o clock on a Saturday afternoon. It's possible to take pleasure in the team you support winning a game, while simultaneously being conscious of the fact there are very clearly issues beyond that that need to be resolved. It doesn't have to be "we won, but fuck still fuck Wenger and I will continue to be depressed" or "we won, everything is great again!" There can be a middle ground, and the majority of the sane people are in it.

It's only fitba. It's possible to take the okay with the shitey.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

GOD OF CUNT said:


> Don't spout weapons-grade nonsense, then :laugh:.
> 
> I don't think anybody - Arsenal fan or otherwise - is going to claim that there ISN'T a sizable chunk of the Arsenal fanbase that's completely fucking mental. Those ArsenalFanTV folk are numpties and we get rightly ridiculed for it.
> 
> ...


Ok, that's fair enough. I just go off what I see though & majority of my friends are Arsenal fans so we go back & forth on this crap, that ArsenalFanTV though is just awful.

I'm a United fan anyway so I'm constantly "conscious of the fact that there are very clear issues beyond that" :crying:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Tottenham were more Arsenal than Arsenal in that first half.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

So everyone wins when we win but when they slip up we fail to capitalise

Fuck off


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

today was a


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Not got much to say about that. Defensive errors cost us the goals and we created absolutely nothing. Only positive I can take from it is that we're second in the league and even that will be gone come Monday evening. Liverpool away at Anfield was our hardest fixture remaining in the league, I think we have 1 win in 16 games away at the top 6 since Pochettino took over. It's time to go on another run, we'll need it.

It's unbelievable how poor we are without Rose.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp2

Excellent win and a welcomed performance that was like us earlier on in the season. Mane is just fucking unplayable at times and today, esp first half, pace and movement was great with two goals.

Game Faded out second half with bookings galore but we kept pressing, but the quality obviously dipped. Spuds were shit tho and offered nothing so we were more than comfortable.

Top win.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Spurs heatmap in regards to their title chances ever amounting to anything....*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Spurs were rubbish, but Liverpool in that first half were at times really special and would have been all over most teams. Not saying that's an excuse for Spurs to use, but just gotta credit the opposition at times. The front 3 + Lallana and Wijnaldum were linking up so well. They looked unplayable at times. 

Felt sorry for Ben Davies. He was pretty poor in his own performance, but commentators were right to mention he was getting no help from the left winger. Pretty hard to defend vs 2.

Would be very nice to beat Burnley tomorrow and finally open up that double digit gap. We've dealt with the sides under the top 6 this season (bar Swansea due to some ridiculous refereeing), so even though they have a fantastic home record, I still expect us to fo there and do the business. Hopefully we start Fabregas from the start to show our intent to win this game from the start.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Liverpool with yet another great result in a big league game under Klopp :bored

I feel that my comments earlier in the week were rather vindicated by that match. Liverpool were full of energy and capitalised on the space Spurs left space in behind. The front four of Mane, Coutinho, Firmino and Lallana were unplayable at times in the first half. It's a situation that suits them perfectly. Vertonghen and Rose out for Dier and Davies obviously helped a lot too though. Davies looked so shell shocked by the end that he even cocked up a simple chest back to Lloris that could have been an own goal with a stronger connection.

More teams need to try and press Spurs high up the pitch. I touched on this after the game at the Etihad, but the same happened in the first half today where Spurs couldn't play through an aggressive press and had no real outlet on the counter attack. Kane, Eriksen and Alli all have great off the ball movement, but they're better suited to subtle runs within a lighter press against a deeper sitting team that pressures when teams approach their half. Pushing high up, pressing hard and smothering Dembele in particular can result in Spurs struggling to break out or create chances. Spurs have great counter attacking pace out wide via the full backs when they win the ball higher up the pitch quickly after losing it, but that speed isn't as effective when they have to run the whole length of the flanks from deep, allowing the opposition to reorganise.

Pochettino really needs to think about bringing in a good pacey alternative striker for situations like this. As good as Kane is, he might as well be ringing the bells at Notre Dame during games like this, as he displays the mobility of one the tower goblin statues. Spurs could try a more long ball approach to him, but can anyone see Pochettino going that way? I can't.

Spurs would have been better off spunking £25M on a 5000 year old mummified Defoe (BRING HIM HERM @Shepard :evil), than investing that in whatever the Janssen project is supposed to be.





P.S. One of the NBCSN commentators called Turf Moor an EXTREMELY TOUGH PLACE TO GO during that game. Well, it is slightly harder to play at than TOUGH PLACE TO GO Selhurst Park, so they're not wrong.

:jet6


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Andre said:


> Liverpool with yet another great result in a big league game under Klopp :bored
> 
> I feel that my comments earlier in the week were rather vindicated by that match. Liverpool were full of energy and capitalised on the space Spurs left space in behind. The front four of Mane, Coutinho, Firmino and Lallana were unplayable at times in the first half. It's a situation that suits them perfectly. Vertonghen and Rose out for Dier and Davies obviously helped a lot too though. Davies looked so shell shocked by the end that he even cocked up a simple chest back to Lloris that could have been an own goal with a stronger connection.
> 
> ...


A lot of that has to do with the defenders beyond Alderweireld and Vertonghen aren't good enough with the ball at their feet. The thing is, we all know this and we can all see it and it's Pochettino's stubbornness which could have cost us against Man City and very much cost us again today. It doesn't take a brain stem to see how teams have nullified Liverpool this year but we went into the game with the same game plan we'd have against a Bob Bradley Swansea at home, sometimes I believe Pochettino would go up against Barcelona at the Nou Camp the same way instead of adapting his line up and his team to suit the opposition - putting Son in front of Davies was a disaster and we all knew it would be from the offset. 

Absolutely NO idea why Dier is playing centre back. He's never been good there and probably never will be. His positioning for a centre half is dreadful, which is surprising considering his positioning as a defensive midfielder. Last season when Vertonghen got injured, Wimmer filled in and was very good alongside Alderweireld but it looks like his performance against City has really seen him out of favour - I'd still have him in our back four and playing left side of central defence over Dier though.

Not much else I can really say about the offensive side, it was non-existent in the same way it was non-existent against Man Utd at Old Trafford and they didn't even press us. Away from home against the top sides, we're simply not good enough. Well, I'll re-phrase that because we clearly are as we beat most of these teams at home, we're mentally not strong enough.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

@Erik. I definitely see Poch's persistence with Dier at CB as the most baffling decision. He's clearly not comfortable at all. Looks about as natural there as John Stones. At least Wimmer thrives on aerial duels and wants to get himself involved in those areas.

Spurs are very one dimensional in attack. It's a quality dimension to have, but it's one that can be defended against by a top class low block or super aggressive high pressing team. I think that's what Pep was referring to when he said "Spurs are the best team in the league when you let them play." Sit deep and compact to a high standard against Spurs and sometimes they have trouble opening those teams up (Boro last week is a good example). Press high, take Dembele out of the game (a few teams have worked him out this season) and Spurs lack a real outlet to break away from deep. Let Spurs play in amongst you and they will produce the best pass and move football in the league, at times.

Btw, why weren't you in the chat box? :cookie


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

What a player Sigurdsson is.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Really hope Ian Wright is correct and Wenger has finally decided to knock it on the head. I love the guy for what he has done for the club but he should have gone 5 years ago and he really needs to now before supporters frustration with him changes to anger. He deserves to do a lap of honour in a full stadium with the fans giving him the ovation his 22 years at the club has earned him but the guy is a stubborn old cunt and a part of me thinks that he believes he is still the man for the job

I hate these comments of "Be careful what you wish for " and "Look what happened to Utd when Fergie left"

The massive difference between Wenger and Ferguson is that under Fergie Utd were still winning trophy's regularly up until his departure. In Fergies last ten years at UTD he won 6 premier league titles, 1 F.A cup, 3 League cups and he got to 3 champions league finals winning 1 with the 2 final defeats coming against what is probably the best club side of all time in Barca. Wenger has won 2 F.A cups and nothing else

The worst thing that can happen at Arsenal while the transition of a new manager takes place is we miss out on the champions league for a few seasons which to me is not really that big of a issue as we have little to no chance of winning it any way. I will not miss finishing 2nd in the group and making our annual 2nd round departure for a few years. The only person who is affected by Arsenal not qualifying for the Champions league is the Jewish American based business man Kroenke who attends about 3 games a season. I do not want this clown any where near our club so if his profit margins are affected by no champions league football then i am all for it. We have not mounted a serious title challenge for over 10 years and at present we are no closer so imo the comparison of Wenger and Fergusons departures are ridiculous. Fergie was still a master of his craft up until the end of his reign while Arsene lost what ever he had that made him great a long time ago

The club is crying out for a new manager with fresh ideas and for me i can see very few negatives with Arsene departing and so many positives


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Who would be your ideal candidates to replace him? Realistic options


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Max Allegri, Maurizio Sarri, Ralph Hasenhuttl, Thomas Tuchel, Leonardo Jardim...


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Vader said:


> Who would be your ideal candidates to replace him? Realistic options


Simeone would be my ideal choice but i read somewhere Inter will be his next stop. I cant see why Allegri would leave Juve for us. I definitely do not want Eddie Howe as some are saying. He is a decent prospect but has never won a thing at the top level and it is far to much of a gamble for my liking. I am not sold on Tuchel from Dortmund either 

A lot of it comes down to timing. I could have never imagine Klopp going to Liverpool but the timing and circumstances worked out so it happened. I would go all out for Simeone but if that was not to happen i would need to take a good look at the list of applicants (I am sure many will want the job) and then make a decision from there


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Goku said:


> Max Allegri, Maurizio Sarri, Ralph Hasenhuttl, Thomas Tuchel, Leonardo Jardim...


Simeone would be best candidate in my eyes.

Theirs also Jorge Sampaoli at Sevilla whose deal at Sevilla runs out next summer? Although maybe his stock has fallen a bit recently due to psg not being top of ligue 1 I rate Emery highly. His very capable manager stepping in think do well at Arsenal but it's long shot & unlikely to ever happen in few years. 

Like with man Utd when saf left. Become clear that was no longer any long term managers about. Hence why went with dithering Dave cos had advantage of being a stable long term manager....but nowadays your only ever looking at having a manager for as long as 3-4 year period now maybe 5 years at a push then get another new manager in afterwards so Arsenal need to look into that as well. From man Utd PoV you can tells it huge culture shock when someone been at club that long & it's all set up to that 1 person way then have flip it on its head in a second when that 1 person steps aside. Arsenal are going to need to have a strong staff & board who know what their doing & should already making future plans now for when Wenger does call it a day as if not going this summer then he will be in a few years time as his 67 currently & can't see him managing at 71 like saf did with us. 



Rowdy Yates said:


> Really hope Ian Wright is correct and Wenger has finally decided to knock it on the head. I love the guy for what he has done for the club but he should have gone 5 years ago and he really needs to now before supporters frustration with him changes to anger. He deserves to do a lap of honour in a full stadium with the fans giving him the ovation his 22 years at the club has earned him but the guy is a stubborn old cunt and a part of me thinks that he believes he is still the man for the job
> 
> I hate these comments of "Be careful what you wish for " and "Look what happened to Utd when Fergie left"
> 
> ...


Saf was making mistakes as he got older to. It's just that their not as widely remembered now cos he went out a winner & time can be good way of forgetting mistakes made. Same way I will remember Rooney more fondly in few years time rather then if/when he goes this summer, just way it is. And as you said saf was still able win/challenge for league every year even with team which weren't as good as previous Utd teams in the past. In fact that 12-13 think put saf into any other teams in league he wins that titie with RvP helps to he was just able win league like that that ruthless winner & nature of the man. 

But it's Wenger debate depends on perspective of where your Loyaties lies. If your board member & you tell manger get top 4 every season & reach knock out stages of cl every season to then Wenger the man for that. 

If you are fan of Arsenal & then comes down to very simple question what is more important. Arsenal the club or Wenger? & if feel Wenger can deliver what you as a fan wants which should at club like Arsenal always be about winning trophies/even challenging for trophies then stick with him until he goes same applies if your happy to see Arsenal do what doing now which finish top4 going nowhere just staying same. But If you feel Wenger can't deliver trophies/challenging for trophies anymore & want someone else in to see what they could do even if that meant taken few years in backseat rebuilding then if it we're me yes I would want Wenger to go to.

I agree that be careful what wish for statements are bit wide of mark cos your saying then it's all going go wrong when Wenger goes which just scare mongering. Cos I'm not sure it's all going go right this season either even under Wenger? Not great future all telling orb which says Arsenal finish top4 this season cos their fight on between 5 teams for 2nd to 4th in league & can't say 100% certain Arsenal finish inside top4 come May as so competitive now between everyone at top. 

Other thing Arsenal as a club & fans even staff including Wenger needs to consider is that Arsenal team is missing lot of quality in it & team that needs surgery not major surgery but to me lot of that Arsenal team can look at every department & think needs new signing/fresh talent there & that need happen now. 

So either Wenger stays on to rebuild new team that when he goes the new manager will have waiting for him or wenger goes now leaving that job to his replacement from the start. What do Arsenal fans want do they trust Wenger enough to rebuild a team that can challenge/win trophies? To my mind the answer that question is since 2004 his not shown he can do that so why would that change now? 

Think new manager should be one to rebuild & mould a team In to how he wants it to be & that means he should be one to rebuild it from start. I think leaving rebuilding phrase to years down line will be a bigger problem that only grow. You can take it from me what that like Saf didn't rejuvenate a team last few years he was here & kept sticking with older players who when he left were on their last legs & team he left had huge holes in it. It has taken years to rebuild a new team but I can see now the progress & something wonderful about seeing new team being built. Exciting to see it happen in front of you. You then put a manager in you know is winner then I feel like going somewhere. 

Hell look at man city. That team needed rebuild after 2014 but now fallen to pep to do it when job should be done or started years ago parts that team have holes in with aging players don't belong at man city anymore great servant in past but time up for them. I bet if you ask Kiz or any man city fan how it feels when sees man city & pep future front 4 of Sane KdB Sterlung Gabriel Jesus line up. Bet his excited as what's to come cos he can see where his team heading towards & wants see what pep can do with rest of team next. 

With Wenger yet see what planning is what this team leaving meant to be or where going his best 2 players are 28 & next 2/3 years are it for them at highest level & both out of contract next summer & are they both going bring trophies under Wenger if they commit to staying at Arsenal next few years & will Wenger get signing right on top that again his signing very hit & miss last few years. 

I as rival fan respect Wenger achievements at that club & shouldn't be fired he should be let go once deal ends in summer & have role upstairs after it. But time has caught up to him he looks out date in modern game Which sounds so cold but it's the truth & he isn't going bring in league or even cl now or ever & last season highlighted that best chance ever win PL & Spurs put in more challenge & Leicester won prem league instead & Wenger response was to celebrate finishing 2nd which said shows how far team is progressing (lol) say shows he was right that don't need spend big to win major trophies. Sigh. 

Totally clueless. As Utd fan i don't fear Wenger whilst his at Arsenal. Chelsea fans are right I want him to stay there long as possible cos know won't be challenging us in league cos know we're going right way & skip past them again if not this season then next. I know arrogant say it but that honestly how I feel about Arsenal whilst Wenger still there. 

Anyway imagine Jose rotate all/most team v Blackburn so the 11 I think he will play on Sunday is as follows

Romero 
Darmian Jones Rojo Shaw
Carrick felliani 
Jesse Rooney Young
Rashford


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Just go for Marco Silva when Hull inevitably get relegated.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

The Eddie Howe links are ludicrous. It's the English media and specifically xenophobic numpties like Merson and Thompson who want YOUNG ENGLISH BLOOD in top positions who are pushing hardest for this, even though there's never been any indication at all that he's someone who's being considered. He's done well with Bournemouth, but it would be a gigantic gamble and Kroenke wouldn't go for him based on that alone. If he was willing to gamble on someone I'd like to think he'd be more open to the idea of Sampaoli (who shouldn't really be considered a gamble at this point, anyway) or Jardim. 

I love Wenger and would kick fuck out a kangaroo for him and what he's done for this club, but I can't see us winning another major trophy under him. The longer he persists the more toxic the atmosphere is going to be, and that only leads to fucking weapons like Claude and the rest of the AFTV mob making increasingly embarrassing internet videos, and who in their right mind wants any of that?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Sampaoli doesn't speak a word of english, I hear. And Simeone seems destined for Inter eventually.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Alan's available ards


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

GOD OF CUNT said:


> The Eddie Howe links are ludicrous. It's the English media and specifically xenophobic numpties like Merson and Thompson who want YOUNG ENGLISH BLOOD in top positions who are pushing hardest for this, even though there's never been any indication at all that he's someone who's being considered.


He is the bookies' favourite, so it's probably not just a rumour that Arsenal are considering him.



Erik. said:


> Just go for Marco Silva when Hull inevitably get relegated.


That being correct; I don't think spending six months with a relegated side merits the Arsenal job. 

As an aside, I don't see how any side can be certain to go down, especially when we've been picking up points and playing well since he joined


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rugrat said:


> He is the bookies' favourite, so it's probably not just a rumour that Arsenal are considering him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's young, has shown to improve players, has won things in the past and seems like an Arsenal appointment, closest I've seen in the Premier League since Pochettino's appointment at Southampton. It would be a risk, but so would anyone taking over after Wenger after the 20+ years he's given them.

I suppose the likes of Tuchel will be linked though, despite winning absolutely nothing at managerial level and Leonardo Jardim who has pretty much won the exact same as Marco Silva in his career.

I like Marco Silva by the way and Hull City, could be the Spurs links though with the likes of Dawson, Huddlestone, Mason and previously Livermore. I would love for them to stay up but I think the lack of squad depth will see Hull go down unfortunately. I personally want Crystal Palace, Leicester and Bournemouth to go down.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/38971944

lol Jesus unlucky

Arsenal should go for Jardim, lol at Eddie Howe


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> In fact that 12-13 think put saf into any other teams in league he wins that titie with RvP helps to he was just able win league like that that ruthless winner & nature of the man.


we all know that season wasn't Utd's greatest ever squad or anything but come on, that't a bit silly to say

RVP was amazing, but we still had Rooney contributing at a reasonable level, Carrick + Clev were working as a midfield pair, Rafael was the best RB in the league for that season, Jonny Evans still looked like he'd be a good CB for years to come for us, guys like Kagawa/Nani/Welbeck/Hernandez all pitched in, Young/Valencia were still playing decently, Rio/Vidic/Evra still put in some good shifts despite age catching them and De Gea was coming into his own. also Giggs was just Giggs


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

arsenal should take lucho, he'd fit in fantastic there.

coasts along, looks good when his team is going well, has no idea how to change things and has a massive reliance on one player.

but i presume part of the presentations to be arsenal's next manager will be to present an 11 of players that you could've signed but didnt. no matter how fanciful. in fact, the more fanciful the better


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Renegade™;65673258 said:


> we all know that season wasn't Utd's greatest ever squad or anything but come on, that't a bit silly to say
> 
> RVP was amazing, but we still had Rooney contributing at a reasonable level, Carrick + Clev were working as a midfield pair, Rafael was the best RB in the league for that season, Jonny Evans still looked like he'd be a good CB for years to come for us, guys like Kagawa/Nani/Welbeck/Hernandez all pitched in, Young/Valencia were still playing decently, Rio/Vidic/Evra still put in some good shifts despite age catching them and De Gea was coming into his own. also Giggs was just Giggs


Rafael had a great season back then but wasn't the norm, love rafael but was a freak season the guy always got injured & wasn't reliable as defender. Also say zabelleta would been best rb that season. 

Carrick/clev was main cm to start with & Evans was main CB but as I said in my original post saf did make mistakes one of which was he went back to old faithful to finish job off towards end of his mangers reign with us & that what he did it back end of season Giggs/carrick was cm pairing as was Rio/vida at CB. Even further back didn't trust youth like once did least we forget pogba & instead bringing back 36 year old Scholes? Or not buying a cm after 2008 summer whole 5 years went by without him looking into that area. That's poor planning in my eyes. Respect man but not immune to criticism.

Smalling didnt become a CB until saf left same as Jones cos saf kept playing them at rb which caused progression stall also injury prone & soon as vida or Rio were fit back in line up they went so smalling or Jones or Evans ever got consistent run of games at CB. Evra was toast as def in 2010 but saf kept faith with him & able squeeze whatever was left in tank out him & that goes for most of the team he left.

Giggs had cracking bits of plays during 2nd half of 12-13 season like pass to RvP v whu in FA cup but he was really poor at times to but history wont remember them but off top of my head Man city game at OT 2-1 lose & Giggs in cm v Norwich away 0-1 lose spring to mind. 

I didn't enjoy our football as much in terms of style. I love late winners of course I did. I love that saf went out way he did. Wouldn't change anything about season. But we weren't great team least not compared to past mufc teams anyway. The team he left was on its last legs only SAF could of got what did in his final season out them & think when he left most of them all kinda switched off. Before anyone gets its twisted I didn't think we finish 7th following season & thought team saf left was capable least finishing 4th but that all went tits up. 

Saf could find that bit of spark from players from anywhere/nowhere & knew the pl well enough that he could achieve what he did in his final season. The Man a legend but I just think he was spurred on by losing out on league to man city on GD like we did he was so bloody single minded & determined he was not going out as runner up. Which galvanised the squad to win title back off man city the following season which we eventually did.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Apparently clatts is done as a ref and wants out before the next round of fixtures

Fantastic news 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I think it's unfair to criticise Fergie for bringing back Scholes, he was as good as anyone in the league when he returned. Pogba hadn't even made his PL debut at the time.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Kiz said:


> arsenal should take lucho, he'd fit in fantastic there.
> 
> coasts along, looks good when his team is going well, has no idea how to change things and has a massive reliance on one player.
> 
> but i presume part of the presentations to be arsenal's next manager will be to present an 11 of players that you could've signed but didnt. no matter how fanciful. in fact, the more fanciful the better


Really don't see how anyone can defend Wenger at this point. The same thing happens year in year out in the league, and in the Champions League they are spanked every year by Bayern and/or Barca. The team gave up last night, it was absolutely pathetic. No desire, no motivation to win, no fight. All this excluding their one 'proper' player in Alexis.

It's even worse for Lucho though as he relies on one player despite having one of the best midfielders of all time in the team, as well as Brazil's 4th all time scorer at the age of 24, the world's current best number 9, the world's best holding midfielder for the last 5 years, and the best ball playing defender of the last 25 years.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lol


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Couldn't find FA Cup thread but here's the QF draw (We just got fisted)

Chelsea vs Manchester United
Middlesbrough vs Huddersfield/Manchester City
Tottenham Hotspur vs Milwall
Sutton United/Arsenal vs Lincoln City


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Arsenal given another bye fpalm


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Hopefully Chelsea have a European game just become that fixture.

oh.

Farewell sweet Cup.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Knew we'd get Chelsea away. Was predicting it just before the draw.

Hopefully we can produce a better performance than last time.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

FA are desperate for the French nonce to pad his record with another Mickey mouse fa cup win

Chelsea will smash us again

Still at least i get some enjoyment from Millwall destroying Shite Hart lane and their entire fan base getting arrested

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Come on Town, let's get Man City beat and then win at Boro.

Last time we went to Wembley, we got promoted, let's hope we can get there and get some more Wembley luck.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Last ever cup game at White Hart Lane and it's against Millwall.

Tasty!


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Last ever cup game at White Hart Lane and it's against Millwall.
> 
> Tasty!


No need to demolish the stadium now, Millwall can do it for you Scottish-style


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chelsea/United, Arsenal, Spurs, City semi finals. Pretty strong that.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Nigel Farage said:


> Chelsea will smash us again


no

unless smalling plays

then yes


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

8th away draw in a row or something.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Kiz MAD he can't go to a cup game :uhoh*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Anark said:


> no
> 
> unless smalling plays
> 
> then yes


save us PHIL JONES 

plz


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

seabs said:


> *Kiz MAD he can't go to a cup game :uhoh*












im one of the ultras


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Dilly ding dilly gone.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Ranieri sacked :sodone


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Genuinely annoyed at that, fucking joke decision. For what he did, getting what he did out of bang average footballers, last season deserves a statue outside the club. I hope they get relegated and that no one signs the shit cunts who try abandoning ship. Those players should be ashamed, as should those in the board room. Fucking embarrassments. I don't think I've said fuck enough. Fuck off Leicester.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

What a difference a year makes. 

It was a tough call to make in such a fast moving time, do they keep him and risk going down or try and get someone to take over till the summer and potentially stay up? For what it's worth I would have probably stuck it out with Raneri and see what happened but yeah it was a hard call for the club to make.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Hope Leicester finish bottom of the table now. Fuck this.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Vader said:


> Genuinely annoyed at that, fucking joke decision. For what he did, getting what he did out of bang average footballers, last season deserves a statue outside the club. I hope they get relegated and that no one signs the shit counts who try abandoning ship. Those players should be ashamed, as should those in three board room. Fucking embarrassments. I don't think I've said fuck enough. Fuck off Leicester.


Embarrassing ownership here.

He deserved to see it through, and get a go with his CL run. Which they could very possibly see into the quarterfinals. 

It's a terrible message for the next caretaker. Good luck meeting expectations.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Shit forgot they were still in the champions league. Yeah he should have at least been able to stick out the 2nd leg. Who knows what could have happened there. Even if they went out and had to soley focus on the league that could have been the turning point for him. 

Again though, tough call i guess.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*In fairness they were in serious trouble and it was a sinking ship that was sinking deeper and deeper every week. Should wait and see who they bring in first but there's no room for sentimentality when it comes to premier league survival. Obviously nobody will be happy with it but there's a difference between it being a popular call and the right one. A lot of it depends on the mood around the dressing room too. Players have really let him down though this season. Part of it is players like Vardy and Morgan crashing back to reality but players like Mahrez and Drinkwater just haven't turned up this season. They also really wasted the summer transfer window. Slimani was a great signing but when you think that a bottom third of the table team won the league and didn't get themselves at least a middle third of the table squad is crazy. Obviously easy saying that now when I expected them to be a top 8 team at least this season. Another case of it being easier to get rid of a manager than a squad of players. *


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Was inevitable once the board backed him a few weeks ago. That never ends well.

I don't want to criticise the players too much, because of how they played out of their skins last season, but it was clear that the likes of Mahrez and Vardy (also found out a bit, as predicted) weren't really arsed about working hard in league games this season. It's this aspect of modern football that I really hate, where once things get a bit rocky, players start giving up until a new manager can motivate them again for what's probably a relatively short period of time, compared to past eras of football. Happened to Mourinho at Chelsea too.

For all the talk of Leicester being in a great position to strengthen after winning the title, their recruitment has been a bit of a mess. Expensive signings that don't really fit the style that made them succeed last season, instead of diligent recruitment that far exceeded value for money. Losing Steve Walsh to Everton really hurt them.

The priority should have been directly replacing Kante, even if that meant bringing in two good quality but obviously lesser destroyers (say like a couple of Schneiderlin types) to protect the defence that isn't comfortable leaving its own box. Without that barrier, Morgan and Huth have often been dragged out into areas they aren't comfortable in, in order to fill gaps, which made Leicester easier to break down and therefore allowed teams to drop off them more (not needing to overcommit players in attempts to pull them apart) and negate Vardy's pace. Ranieri tried a few new systems to compensate for all of these problems and none of them really worked.

Still, he will always be the man that took Leicester City a league title and the second round of the champions league, which is just incredible. They should replace that awful Statue of Liberty on upper ton road with one of Ranieri, which would be a fitting sight on match day walks to the King power.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I'm not sure if I'm being unreasonable and I understand that relegation is a massive blow to any club, but surely he deserved the season after what he did last? 

This isn't a Chelsea 2015 situation. Where Mourinho had us was not normal for the club and when results go the way it did, Abramovich did what he always did. I didn't agree with it as I had mentioned back at the time, but it was the Chelsea way.

If Leicester finished 15th last year and were in the same situation as they are now, it wouldn't look out of place. People will say these are the same players that won the league last year, but they are also the same players that had been LOWER than this position the year prior. And the board stuck with the current manager; Nigel Pearson. That makes it even more incredible.

I just feel sad for Ranieri. Not as sad as I felt when we sacked him in 2004, but still very sad.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I suppose the difference now is that expectations have been raised. Call it delusions of grandeur (on their part) if you want.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I can see that, Andre and possibly it is correct. I mean, once you win a title (however unfancied it was), you want to build on it and not be back to the club battling relegation. That would be a gross lack of ambition.

I just feel he deserved the season at least. Palace and Sunderland don't look better than them. Bournemouth are in free fall. Boro can't score goals. You'd think a run of wins after being eliminated from the CL would have been enough. And then maybe at the end of the season you speak with Ranieri and he probably agrees he has taken them as far as possible and you part ways in a far better manner.

I don't know. Maybe I'm looking at it with rose tinted glasses.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Ideally that scenario would have played out. However, modern premier league football is too finance orientated, ruthless and cutthroat for that. The owners will lose a shit load of progress and money (more about this I think) if Leicester go down. They will be thinking about that, more than how small time it makes their club look. It's that part of the game that makes me feel more distant from it than ever before, as a fan.

I feel for Ranieri, as it was always going to be tough to motivate the players after what they all (over)achieved last season. It was a perfect storm for them and hindsight truly shows that their line between glory/disaster was a very thin one (look at how many people predicted a top half finish for them).


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Just incredible that a year ago they were on the greatest footballing wave and we're the greatest football story in a long time. Damn shame for the fans and especially Ranieri how it's gone tbh.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

He could have gotten them relegated, bummed the shite out of the chairman's daughter and massacred a child in the middle of the pitch and he'd not deserve the sack after what he did, for a midtable at best team, last season. One of the biggest achievements in sporting history totally ruined by the mongs that now infest football.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Last season's PL was a pretty clear con job, but sacking Ranieri still seems harsh. Having said that, Leicester are dropping like a rock so perhaps not that surprising that they felt the need to make a change. Just weird timing, considering they're still in the Champions League...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Absolutely shameful from Leicester, touche with everything Vader said. The guy was crowned World Manager of the Year 6 weeks ago. Still think they would have stayed up given all the shite at the bottom of the PL. On paper they're still in with a good shout of a Champions League quarter final as well.

:silverc


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Kinda feel the guy deserved the rest of this season at least. Hate to say it, but the sacking was inevitably going to come, but I thought it'd have been once this season had gone by. Wonder who'll replace him.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Leicester showing more backbone than the Arsenal boardroom. :hoganars


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Just remembered that we have to face Leicester next. Vardy & Mahrez to no doubt remember their title winning form on Monday then :hoganliv


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Can't wait for that movie.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I think Ranieri deserved more time. They got the vital away goal away to Sevilla, so they can still win 1-0 and go through to the quarter final of the CL. 

However, their league form has been shit this year. We're nearly 3 months into the year, and they've still not scored a league goal. The players have let him down as well, especially Vardy and Mahrez.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

I still love the fact that after going and building the team that Mourinho won two league titles with, Ranieri ended up coming back and winning the title with Leicester. The job of motivating that team that he did last season was glorious. Most people have to use the Editor in Football Manager to get results like that.

Unfortunately, the team from last season didn't turn up this year and he did a shit job of recruiting in the summer. Didn't sign players that fit his system, didn't suitably replace Kante, didn't bring in a big name to boost confidence, it's not all that surprising that we've ended up here. That team played out of their skin last year and did the impossible, they sank back to Earth and now we're seeing exactly what would be expected of this group of players if they hadn't won the league last season. By all rights, these guys should be in the relegation zone and the fact that they've been juggling European football and other cup runs on the side makes their current position all the more impressive to me. The owners of Leicester should still be hailing Ranieri as a God for what he did last season and even if they get relegated, he'd be the man to bring them back up. Who are they even planning to bring in instead? But alas, football's a cutthroat business and unless you're getting the results the board wants, you're gone. And unfortunately, the Leicester board wanted another League title which I don't think the best managers would have brought them this year.

I just think everyone needs to sit down and think. A subsidiary of a Thai travel agent won the Premier League. You think of all the clubs in the Prem who are their own brands and these guys who are owned by the people who sell Thai people package deals to Beijing beat them all. If Ranieri isn't retiting to a villa in Sicily with some 20 year old beauty queen and a statue outside the KP, there's no justice. 

You had a good run Tinkerer, arguably the best, and we'll always the remember the little foxes that could. And then very quickly couldn't. King Claudio is dead, long live the king.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Most managers the last 5 years haven't gone beyond more than one season after winning the league. Heightened expectations mixed in with a more competitive league year by year, I suppose.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Haha Leicester being slaughtered in the Italian press 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Majority of Leicester fans including myself will feel incredibly sad but we were only going one way and that was down.

Opposition fans and pundits won't understand, but watching my side week in week out this season has been nothing short of disgusting and depressing. From our first game of the season against Hull, for the majority of the season we've been dreadful, playing the worst football I've seen us play since we got relegated to League 1...Yes that bad. 

Our recruitment has been shit this season, the players especially the likes of Drinkwater, Mahrez & Vardy have been a disgrace, while Ranieri has made endless mistakes especially tactically. We've been absolutely destroyed by some teams this season, completely embarrassed, while we've also suffered extremely poor losses to the likes of Burnley, Swansea, Sunderland, teams we need to be beating if we want to stay up.

No manager is bigger than the club, opposition fans will be shocked and will slag us off no end, but they haven't watched the team week in week out, a team that on current form is the worst in the top four divisions of English Football, haven't scored a league goal in 2017 and are shipping goals for fun.

That's why he's gone, all Leicester fans will appreciate what he achieved but on the basis of this season, sacking him is a big gamble but the call comes as no major shock.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

deserved to be sacked imo.

this isnt a leicester having a down season and hovering around midtable. they're relegation candidates. they're in horrific form. nostalgia doesnt get you points. can't sack the team so the manager is culpable.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

leicester data is weird. They went from relegation fodder to champions to relegation fodder again with nothing in between. Odd that.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Most managers the last 5 years haven't gone beyond more than one season after winning the league. Heightened expectations mixed in with a more competitive league year by year, I suppose.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834896867276308484
:bosque


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Andre said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834896867276308484
> :bosque


Ferguson is in there too but he retired. Though the Champions did go and sack Moyes less then a year into the job. 

Poor Conte. :lol


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Leicester were relegation candidates before their title winning season, lets not pretend that they're anything greatly above that. They're a midtable side at best, what happened last season was a miracle and Ranieri deserved a lot more respect than what he's been given. The fact that some people try justifying the sacking shows what football has become. No loyalty whatsoever when football clubs are run like businesses.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I do wonder who is in sole charge of their signings too as none of them have worked out this season and they've spent relatively big money tbh. I expected them to finish in the top ten at least but the players just havn't turned up and it's a sad state when you think back to all the euphoria of just nine months ago.

See Mancini and Hiddink have been linked. Along with having Pearson back, whom I flippently said they'd probably get back to try and keep them up.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Vader said:


> Leicester were relegation candidates before their title winning season, lets not pretend that they're anything greatly above that. They're a midtable side at best, what happened last season was a miracle and Ranieri deserved a lot more respect than what he's been given. The fact that some people try justifying the sacking shows what football has become. No loyalty whatsoever when football clubs are run like businesses.


Leicester fans are justifying his sacking because deep down many feel it's the right call, I've seen this team week in week out this season, you haven't, you really don't know what our club was becoming.

Did I want him to be the man that takes us down? No way, he will forever be remembered as the guy that won Leicester the league then took them down the season after. We'd be back in the Championship, in a complete mess as the laughing stock of English Football. It might still come to that but the way we are heading a gamble like this feels like the right call.

Ranieri is partly to blame, some players are partly to blame, while our head of recruitment Jon Rudkin is also to blame, many fans want him out too.

Blaming the owners is pure stupidity, they've done absolute wonders for our club especially on the financial side of things, clearing our major debt etc...we have a lot to thank them for hence why our fans will not turn on them.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

You were absolute shite to watch last season, you've just not been able to defend this season.

Ranieri has to take some of the blame as he was the manager but the main culprits in this were the players, they've massively let him down. No doubt they've gotten inflated egos and expect red carpets wherever they go. Apparently they were key in him getting the sack too. Total mongs.

You aren't even nailed on to be relegated, there's some fucking shit in this league who you'd probably finish above at the end if just a few players bothered turning up. The decent thing to do is take that risk on the guy that won you the league, who was responsible for the highlight of your clubs history. But no, we MIGHT go down. You might end up with Nigel Pearson back and he's a fucking idiot. 

I'd rarely advocate booing but I'd be all over those players the next fixture. I said it in a prior post, I hope Leicester go down and I hope no-one signs the average shit you've got now. That specifically includes Vardy and Mahrez.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

lol mad hope they go down tbh

Maybe he lost the dressing room or whatever but dude won these minnows the fucking league he at least should have seen out the season, fuck that Vardy too little runt

Anyway Mancini is bookies favourite


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I remember before the season started when Seb was saying Leicester will still finish top 4 :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Vader said:


> You were absolute shite to watch last season, you've just not been able to defend this season.
> 
> Ranieri has to take some of the blame as he was the manager but the main culprits in this were the players, they've massively let him down. No doubt they've gotten inflated egos and expect red carpets wherever they go. Apparently they were key in him getting the sack too. Total mongs.
> 
> ...


Were we though? We counter attacked the hell out of teams, playing good quick football. The team showed heart, fight & passion and that's why so many fell in love with what we were doing. This season the football we've played has been dreadful, aimless hoof balls, can't string five passes together, completely the opposite of what we saw last season.

Believe me if you could sack players, I'd have Drinkwater, Mahrez & Vardy out of the door right now. Ranieri has made some terrible mistakes though, his team selections have been ludicrous, being too loyal to some players has had a massive effect. We played Everton in the FA Cup playing 4-3-3 and we picked up our first away win of the season, yet next game against Chelsea he tries to match them up playing three at the back and we got destroyed, changed it again against Southampton and we got destroyed. 

As I said we've lost to all the teams down the bottom apart from Palace but we are yet to go to Selhurst Park. If we got relegated under Ranieri then what? Keep him just because he won us the Premier League? Then what if he doesn't get us promoted? Still keep him because he won us the Premier League? It's a results business and our results throughout the season but especially since the start of 2017 have been dreadful, if it was any other team the manager would of been sacked weeks ago, we've only acted now because we see no way forward.

What we need is a motivator, Ranieri was not that motivator.

This side on paper should be top 10, our squad should be competing with the likes of West Brom etc... Who are currently 8th. We have an average and ageing defence I'll admit that, we should of signed a first choice centre back in January, but from midfield to attack we have some very good players, some very young talented players like Ndidi, Kapustka & Gray. 

Some players have underperformed, but if we can find the right guy who can motivate them and we end up staying in the League then that's good enough for me.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The King is dead, long live The King :mj2

The Leicester players do need a serious wake up call, maybe this will be it. Ranieri is probably too nice for his own good, I can't picture him kicking the players into shape which is what they need in their current situation. 

No Kante no party IMO.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

The players were all underperforming. In a fair world you'd just sack the lot of them and keep Ranieri, but that's not the way the cookie crumbles. 

Something had to give...


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Leicester fans, if 2 years ago you were told you would win the league, but then get relegated the year after, would you have taken the offer?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

mendy and the polish kid who hasnt seen a second of game time have been absolute disasters.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

leicester's league form started under pearson, maybe the owners think ranieri isn't the important factor. Let's see what they do with the new guy.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Shaun_27 said:


> Leicester fans, if 2 years ago you were told you would win the league, but then get relegated the year after, would you have taken the offer?


No, I wouldn't. Who on earth wants to get relegated. We were never going to match last season but stabilising ourselves as a top 10 side would of been nice.



Kiz said:


> mendy and the polish kid who hasnt seen a second of game time have been absolute disasters.


Our recruitment has been shocking. Zieler, Hernandez, Mendy & Musa have all been disasters so far. Slimani has done alright, has got some goals but worth 30 million, nah. Ndidi has slotted in well, while Kapustka(The Polish kid) I wouldn't class as a failure, he has potential, played in the FA Cup games recently and was probably our standout player.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Assuming if whoever Leicester get in goes down with them, he'll be sacked as well and they'll have another new manager for next season.

Fans will be all over him as well if results don't improve straight away, as i'm sure many didn't want Ranieri gone.



Renegade™;65858441 said:


> I remember before the season started when Seb was saying Leicester will still finish top 4 :lol


It's all very well coming out of the woodwork now and laughing at a prediction based on the facts available at the time.

Leicester weren't just the best team overall last season, they were the best team by far in the run in, i.e. the most recent results before the start of this season.

Nearly everyone here had Leicester in the top 8, I suppose if I go back and look i'll find a post where you said Leicester would be fighting to stay up, will I? Or a post where you cite their reliance on Kante is so great that they would be a disaster without him, and that Chelsea would go from a disaster to runaway leaders with him?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Seb said:


> Assuming if whoever Leicester get in goes down with them, he'll be sacked as well and they'll have another new manager for next season.
> 
> Fans will be all over him as well if results don't improve straight away, as i'm sure many didn't want Ranieri gone.
> 
> ...


obviously no one predicted they'd struggle this bad, but quite a few people said they wouldn't be able to repeat anything like last season again and top four would be out of their reach. that's the point I'm making, you were so adamant they'd be up there again, and you were wrong fella :quite

fact is last season was a one off, a fairy tale story and there was absolutely no way that Utd/City/Chelsea would be as shite this season, combining that with the fact Leicester never really had the squad depth to compete on all fronts which they are now, I found your prediction to be too high, and it's been proven right, although no one would've imagined we'd find them in the predicament they're in currently


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Renegade™;65860321 said:


> obviously no one predicted they'd struggle this bad, but quite a few people said they wouldn't be able to repeat anything like last season again and top four would be out of their reach. that's the point I'm making, you were so adamant they'd be up there again, and you were wrong fella :quite
> 
> fact is last season was a one off, a fairy tale story and there was absolutely no way that Utd/City/Chelsea would be as shite this season, combining that with the fact Leicester never really had the squad depth to compete on all fronts which they are now, I found your prediction to be too high, and it's been proven right, although no one would've imagined we'd find them in the predicament they're in currently


Thanks for clarifying that Captain Hindsight, I assessed the available evidence at the time and made a prediction based on it, and I was indeed wrong, as can happen when making predictions. Believe it or not, I can't tell the future and sometimes when making a guestimation I can be wrong, and in this case, just like everyone else on here, I was miles off.

My prediction: 4th/5th (roughly 49-50 points at this stage)

Most people's prediction: 7th/8th (roughly 41 points at this stage)

Reality: 17th with 21 points, 2 points from the bottom of the league.

Everyone was hopelessly wrong.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

That's why I don't bother with those pre-season final tables predictions, because they're always going to make you look foolish in time, one way or another. It's not like there's ever enough current evidence to base them on anyway.

The people who predicted West Brom to go down are the real clowns and that's not even based on hindsight. One guy even said they would go down with just 16 points. 1) When do Tony Pulis teams suffer relegation and 2) what about his results over style football suggests that one of his teams would ever do that badly points wise? The fact that they're currently 8th with 37 points makes it even more ridiculous :lol


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

They're never going to be very accurate and are mostly for fun. There's always going to be anomalies. Unless you're Arsenal who have the same pattern every year.

It's fine to be smug if you're right and i'm wrong, but you can't be smug if you don't even make a prediction of your own, and besides, everyone was very wrong on Leicester this season.

They were last season as well. Most people had Leicester going down the season they won the league, doubt anyone was called out for that when they won the league at a canter.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Alright_Mate said:


> No, I wouldn't.


You wouldn't have taken the only league title in your history? :wtf2


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Seb said:


> They're never going to be very accurate and are mostly for fun. There's always going to be anomalies. Unless you're Arsenal who have the same pattern every year.
> 
> *It's fine to be smug if you're right and i'm wrong, but you can't be smug if you don't even make a prediction of your own*, and besides, everyone was very wrong on Leicester this season.
> 
> They were last season as well. Most people had Leicester going down the season they won the league, doubt anyone was called out for that when they won the league at a canter.


I don't find them fun tbf :shrug

I hope the bolded is just aimed at Rene btw. I'm only mocking the group of people who said WBA would go down, which I even laughed at in here during the time those predictions were made. Just total nonsense predictions that couldn't have been based on anything when there was so much overwhelming evidence to suggest the opposite.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Andre said:


> I don't find them fun tbf :shrug
> *
> I hope the bolded is just aimed at Rene btw.* I'm only mocking the group of people who said WBA would go down, which I even laughed at in here during the time those predictions were made. Just total nonsense predictions that couldn't have been based on anything when there was so much overwhelming evidence to suggest the opposite.


It was, my point being if he had predicted what had happened to Leicester, he could then look at my prediction and be smug.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

haribo said:


> You wouldn't have taken the only league title in your history? :wtf2


We won the Championship and League 1 

Winning the Premier League then getting relegated next season, who would want that? All I want is to remain in the Premier League and stabilise ourselves.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Alright_Mate said:


> We won the Championship and League 1
> 
> Winning the Premier League then getting relegated next season, who would want that? All I want is to remain in the Premier League and stabilise ourselves.


I don't buy that. Sorry.

You're bloody Leicester City, not Manchester City. You didn't win some cup, you won the biggest prize in English football. Bloody Liverpool haven't won it in 20-something years. Arsenal entering the teens for the amount of time they've been apart from it. Don't try to BS me and tell me you a Leicester fan who has experienced going up and down constantly throughout your time supporting them would not have taken that offer that haribo posted.

You're talking about stability. If last year didn't happen, you'd have just been happy to stay up on the last day for the next 5 years or more.

Do you understand who you are and what you actually won last year?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> We won the Championship and League 1
> 
> Winning the Premier League then getting relegated next season, who would want that? All I want is to remain in the Premier League and stabilise ourselves.


:bosque

Alright m8 indeed.

I would hazard a guess that at least 50% of all English professional club supporters would take that offer.

This idea that there's a realistic opportunity for teams like Leicester to become "stable" premier league clubs is kind of a myth too. Most clubs, outside of the traditional big clubs and power houses, end up relegated soon enough. Look how quickly all of Martin O'Neill's work was undone by Peter Taylor, for example. It only takes one piss poor appointment to de-stabilise a medium sized club.

Also, what happens when you become bored of mid-table mediocrity, say like Charlton fans did under Curbishley (again look at how quickly his years of work were undone)? Is that worth sacrificing a premier league title for? I doubt Stoke fans will end up looking back with fonder memories over consecutive 9th placed finishes than Leicester fans will last season.

More to the point, isn't the best part of football actually winning important trophies? Don't get me wrong, you had some good league campaigns under O'Neill, but all of those league cup finals were surely what made supporting Leicester so great back in the day? Even if you wanted to use the league as a base to build in order to compete for trophies, surely the premier league trumps all of them apart from the champions league?

I'm not having a go, but I find it really weird that a Leicester fan can be so dismissive of last season's triumph, particularly when it seemed to offer a glimmer of hope to modest sized clubs everywhere else :lol


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Newcastle fans have been living off coming SECOND for the past twenty years so I'd probably take 100 years in the Championship in exchange for one Prem title :hogannew


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

People will remember and talk about that Leicester title win in 50 years, and Leicester fans probably for even longer, in the same way Clough's Forest are remembered for what they did.

:silverc

Swapping it for a few years of mid-table stability is absolute madness imo. Ranieri should already have a gladiatorial statue outside the ground :emporer


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

As unrealistic as it sounds (no more than Leicester winning the league tbf), ask Arsenal fans if they would rather win the champions league and then have five years out of the competition asap, or not winning it and continuing to finish 4th for the next five years, only to keep going out of the CL 2nd round. I bet a lot would take the first option.

Football is about glory and winning trophies. "Stability" is overrated, unless it includes cups or titles.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

There doesn't appear to be a rugby thread so I'll post this here as I need to share. 

The French under 20s team just scored a try against Ireland's under 20s. It was scored by man called Fartass.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Such a shame of this untimely execution. A victory over Sevilla at home could've been a possible endeavor for the club. While Mancini isn't a terrible choice, he's a more eccentric one for a relegation fighting team.

He moved the heavens and achieved the impossible. God bless Augustus Ranieri. He's had a wild career.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Joel said:


> I don't buy that. Sorry.
> 
> You're bloody Leicester City, not Manchester City. You didn't win some cup, you won the biggest prize in English football. Bloody Liverpool haven't won it in 20-something years. Arsenal entering the teens for the amount of time they've been apart from it. Don't try to BS me and tell me you a Leicester fan who has experienced going up and down constantly throughout your time supporting them would not have taken that offer that haribo posted.
> 
> ...


So what if we are Leicester City, many pundits and opposition fans have mentioned "We would take relegation after winning the league". No, no we wouldn't. All you need to do is look at comments from other fans whether on our clubs forum or twitter. Everyone classing Leicester as a yo-yo club, it took us 10 years to get back into the Prem.

Our club and the bollocks that has been spouted about "We are where we should be". No we aren't, we should be competing with the likes of West Brom who are currently 8th as I said earlier. 

Just because we're Leicester City we should accept relegation if it comes to it. Just because we're Leicester City we aren't allowed to sack our manager, who on current form has turned us into the worst side in all top four English divisions. 

Our clubs aim is to become an established Premier League outfit, that was the plan when we got promoted, a miraculous fairytale happened but like any other side you move into a fresh season and you gotta keep going, relegation would be a disaster.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Green Light said:


> Newcastle fans have been living off coming SECOND for the past twenty years so I'd probably take 100 years in the Championship in exchange for one Prem title :hogannew


Oh yeah, try living off First Division wins from the 20's. My oldest grandad wasn't even born when we pulled that off. The fact that Town fans still name that as an achievement of ours is depressing. We've never even been in the Premier League, count yourself lucky.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Leicester, their players and the fans who supported this are a fucking disgrace.

It's only relegation ffs. It's not like football ends. Anyone who wouldn't have taken a few more days in the Championship to achieve one of the greatest sporting miracles ever can fuck off.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

What's the point in becoming an established Premier League club? Surely the ultimate aim is to win trophies? I would be shocked if I could find another Leicester fan (or a fan of any other club without realistic ambitions of winning the league any time soon) with that same view. As already pointed out, last season will go down in sporting greatness, IMHO the most incredible achievement in sport, certainly in my lifetime. That is worth relegation (from which you could well earn promotion again). This is all hypothetical of course but I agree that relegation candidates is about where I'd expect them to be. I don't think they have any right to expect to be competing for 8th place with teams that have been in the Prem for a number of years just like they shouldn't have been anywhere near a title win last season.

EDIT - To clarify I'm not saying I expected Leicester to be where they are this season, more like that is the level I'd _usually_ expect them to be at


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

At first I found Alright Mate giving me a decent argument back to me initially but to swap that title win for midtable mediocrity? It's not what football is about. You want ups and downs. I've been spoilt in the past as a United fans, I'd love another title win, feels like it's been ages. God knows what I'd be like as a fan of a team who is never expected to win it.

Although I do find it funny that your username is now my initial reaction to all your posts.


----------



## RRW (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm a Hull City fan and fuck me if you offered us a Premier League title win but we had to go to the championship after, I'd snatch your hand off right quick for it.

That been said Burnley is a massive game for us, as are the next couple after that against Swansea and Leicester. If we can perform as well as we have been to lately I think we can get some wins in and boost our survival chances. Who knows maybe we could even pull a Leicester next year if we stay up. :lol


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Anark said:


> There doesn't appear to be a rugby thread so I'll post this here as I need to share.
> 
> The French under 20s team just scored a try against Ireland's under 20s. It was scored by man called Fartass.


First name more than makes up for the second


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> No, I wouldn't. Who on earth wants to get relegated. We were never going to match last season but stabilising ourselves as a top 10 side would of been nice.


If you gave the current bottom 7 guaranteed survival this year, win the league next year but to go down the year after, I think most would bite your hand off!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

DocBlue said:


> What's the point in becoming an established Premier League club? Surely the ultimate aim is to win trophies? I would be shocked if I could find another Leicester fan (or a fan of any other club without realistic ambitions of winning the league any time soon) with that same view. As already pointed out, last season will go down in sporting greatness, IMHO the most incredible achievement in sport, certainly in my lifetime. That is worth relegation (from which you could well earn promotion again). This is all hypothetical of course but I agree that relegation candidates is about where I'd expect them to be. I don't think they have any right to expect to be competing for 8th place with teams that have been in the Prem for a number of years just like they shouldn't have been anywhere near a title win last season.
> 
> EDIT - To clarify I'm not saying I expected Leicester to be where they are this season, more like that is the level I'd _usually_ expect them to be at


And this is why opposition fans haven't got a clue on our current situation.

If your club was in the predicament we are in right now then you may have a different perspective on things.

We've endured some shite over the past 10 years believe me, having a season in League One, watching depressing season's under the likes of Levein, Megson & Holloway. All that hard work under Pearson, to get back into the Prem after 10 years, stay up after the great escape, then miraculously win the Premier League, only to go down to the Championship again. None of our fans want relegation, we sacked Ranieri for that reason alone, if you watched our side week in week out this season then as I said you may think differently. This might come back to bite us; however unfortunately under Ranieri this season we were only going one way, our record especially at the start of 2017 speaks for itself.

None of our fans expected us to match last season, we expected our side to consolidate ourselves probably between 8th-12th, that's where we expect our side to be, not 17th. Relegation zone is not the level we see ourselves at, last season was a freak season, now coming into a fresh season, looking back on things, no way was we going to replicate last season, but a comfortable season in mid table would of satisfied our fans nicely, rather than enduring some of the worst football we've seen since 07/08.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Your current situation is you're back to being a shit team, after a season of not being a shit team after 100 years of being a shit team. Seems like you, the players and the board cannot handle that.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Vader said:


> Your current situation is you're back to being a shit team, after a season of not being a shit team after 100 years of being a shit team. Seems like you, the players and the board cannot handle that.


Lawro got it spot on on Football Focus earlier, if Claudio had finished 15th last year he would still be in a job.


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

Deffo calling bullshit on the Alright Mate guy. I'm a Wigan fan and before our FA Cup final I got countless people saying to me "would you take an FA Cup win if it meant you'd go down?" and the answer was yes, every time. Winning a trophy is what football is about. Who gives a fuck if you're in the prem or the champ or whatever? You'll likely never get the chance to experience winning that comp again in your lifetime and that day at Wembley will be remembered by me forever, staying up at Stoke on the last day of the season was barely remembered the next season when we were right back to fighting relegation again :lol

And that's just the FA Cup. For a club like Leicester being offered a PL title win and then relegation the next year, and they say no? Piss off. Last year really has gotten to them. Deluded.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> And this is why opposition fans haven't got a clue on our current situation.
> 
> We've endured some shite over the past 10 years believe me, having a season in League One, watching depressing season's under the likes of Levein, Megson & Holloway. All that hard work under Pearson, to get back into the Prem after 10 years, stay up after the great escape, then miraculously win the Premier League, only to go down to the Championship again. None of our fans want relegation, we sacked Ranieri for that reason alone, if you watched our side week in week out this season then as I said you may think differently. This might come back to bite us; however unfortunately under Ranieri this season we were only going one way, our record especially at the start of 2017 speaks for itself.
> 
> None of our fans expected us to match last season, we expected our side to consolidate ourselves probably between 8th-12th, that's where we expect our side to be, not 17th. Relegation zone is not the level we see ourselves at, last season was a freak season, now coming into a fresh season, looking back on things, no way was we going to replicate last season, but a comfortable season in mid table would of satisfied our fans nicely, rather than enduring some of the worst football we've seen since 07/08.


Perhaps. I don't really understand what you're getting at though. You (likely) don't watch every other Premiership/Championship team week in week out, but yet you're able to compare them with Leicester and say you should be sitting mid-table with some of them. Similarly I'm using my perception of those clubs and saying that I don't think Leicester generally should expect mid-upper table Prem finishes. This all said, if those players decided to put in even half as much effort as last season and recruitment was better, and yes if Ranieri had done a better job, then they _could_ have been sitting mid-table right now.

In any case, this doesn't detract from how utterly insane it is for a fan to pass on a once in a lifetime opportunity for the sort of glory achieved last season (and a decent showing in the CL this season) for the sake of relegation which it's possible you'd come back from. I could understand if you thought relegation could result in Leicester going bust or something but as far as I'm aware there's no issues there.



Alright_Mate said:


> If your club was in the predicament we are in right now then you may have a different perspective on things.


My local side, Exeter City, languished in the conference a while back for a number of years and were in a desperate position financially. Paul Tisdale took them to back to back promotions before they were relegated back to League Two. They recently were hovering just above the relegation zone with one point at home in a disgusting amount of games (but a very good away record fortunately) and fans were calling for his head. One of the club's most successful managers and the longest serving manager besides Wenger right now. Personally, I felt the club should stick with him, the club did just that and recently went on a crazy run of form which sees them now in the play-off places. This doesn't mean the same would have happened with Leicester of course but there is a comparison to be made there. As for depressing football, try watching your side lose at home to Canvey fucking Island


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Poyser said:


> Deffo calling bullshit on the Alright Mate guy. I'm a Wigan fan and before our FA Cup final I got countless people saying to me "would you take an FA Cup win if it meant you'd go down?" and the answer was yes, every time. Winning a trophy is what football is about. Who gives a fuck if you're in the prem or the champ or whatever? You'll likely never get the chance to experience winning that comp again in your lifetime and that day at Wembley will be remembered by me forever, staying up at Stoke on the last day of the season was barely remembered the next season when we were right back to fighting relegation again :lol
> 
> And that's just the FA Cup. For a club like Leicester being offered a PL title win and then relegation the next year, and they say no? Piss off. Last year really has gotten to them. Deluded.


https://www.foxestalk.co.uk/forums/topic/111044-the-media-brainwashing-fans/

Who gives a fuck what league you're in, seriously :lol

Everyone's dream is to be a Premier League team one day, take Bournemouth's story for example.

Opposition fans just make assumptions, when really they haven't got a clue but act like they know everything.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

@Shepard would you trade Sunderland's last ten prem season's (including this one), for a premier league title followed by relegation?

Then again all of those long relegation slog groundhog days do sound mighty tempting :hmm: :moyes1

EDIT: @Seb we need a version of :silverc pushing the prem title over the ledge into a bin.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

DocBlue said:


> Perhaps. I don't really understand what you're getting at though. You (likely) don't watch every other Premiership/Championship team week in week out, but yet you're able to compare them with Leicester and say you should be sitting mid-table with some of them. Similarly I'm using my perception of those clubs and saying that I don't think Leicester generally should expect mid-upper table Prem finishes. This all said, if those players decided to put in even half as much effort as last season and recruitment was better, and yes if Ranieri had done a better job, then they _could_ have been sitting mid-table right now.
> 
> In any case, this doesn't detract from how utterly insane it is for a fan to pass on a once in a lifetime opportunity for the sort of glory achieved last season (and a decent showing in the CL this season) for the sake of relegation which it's possible you'd come back from. I could understand if you thought relegation could result in Leicester going bust or something but as far as I'm aware there's no issues there.
> 
> ...


Yes, why can't I compare ourselves to someone like West Brom, our squad is as good as there's if not better. They have the likes of McAuley, Evans, Brunt, McClean for christ sake. Everyone saw our squad last season, we've only lost Kante from that side, a massive loss but the likes of Schmeichel, Drinkwater, Mahrez & Vardy still remained. We played with passion, fight & spirit last season, this season we've seen none of that, if we showed the fight & spirit we showed last season, believe me we wouldn't be 17th.

But as you said nothings guaranteed. As I said in another post, if Ranieri did relegate us we have to stick with him just because he won the Prem? Then if he didn't get us promoted we still have to stick with him just because we won the Prem? An Italian Football journalist based in England came on our radio station a few weeks back and everything she said on Ranieri was right. Look at his record at most clubs, he started off well enough, but a season after things fell apart, changing things, losing belief of players, making the same excuses, not looking capable of motivating a side, that's all happened with us this season.

On Exeter I actually have family down there and follow your results. A big change in fortunes as you said and maybe your club stuck with Tisdale for the sake of him being there a very long time. Our clubs are at different ends of the spectrum, but as I said all you need to do is look at our record this season especially from the start of this year, getting hammered by teams, losing to Burnley, Swansea & Millwall in the FA Cup, the way we played in those games was nothing short of a disgrace, current worst team in all four top English divisions, not scoring a league goal in 2017, come on now, surely you can agree that's unacceptable especially from the team who has just won the Prem, regardless if we're Leicester.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Seb said:


> It was, my point being if he had predicted what had happened to Leicester, he could then look at my prediction and be smug.


as usual you are deflecting and that is no surprise, but we are talking about this season pal, and you were wrong in predicting where they would finish on the EPL ladder and that is bar a miracle, set in stone. 

you are right, absolutely NOBODY would've predicted Leicester to finish as the 2015/16 winners of the Premier League, and if they had you'd think they were drunk under 100 pints. but we are talking about predictions for this season, and you were adamant that they'd still be in the top four, and despite everyone else pointing out they'd struggle to maintain that form in the league whilst having the Champions League to deal with also, you wouldn't have any of it.

as I said before, being down near the relegation zone, no one would've thought that but the fact you were so stubborn on them finishing that high despite all the different circumstances this season, does make me laugh :fergie

heaven forbid you're wrong for a change m8 8*D


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Alright m9 you do realise the question is just a hypothetical question, right? No one's actually saying you have to accept relegation now because you won the prem.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Andre said:


> @Shepard would you trade Sunderland's last ten prem season's (including this one), for a premier league title followed by relegation?
> 
> Then again all of those long relegation slog groundhog days do sound mighty tempting :hmm: :moyes1
> 
> EDIT: @Seb we need a version of :silverc pushing the prem title over the ledge into a bin.


yes, even including the cup run and wembley final. we'd end up being relegated either way, and i want us to talk about winning something that wasnt in 1973


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Shepard said:


> yes, even including the cup run and wembley final. we'd end up being relegated either way, and i want us to talk about winning something that wasnt in 1973


Inb4 "BUT YAS DIVVUNT UNDERSTAND!" :evil


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Solid 2-0 win over Sunderland for Everton. Nice 3 points.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Renegade™;65879033 said:


> as usual you are deflecting and that is no surprise, but we are talking about this season pal, and you were wrong in predicting where they would finish on the EPL ladder and that is bar a miracle, set in stone.


There's nothing deflective at all about the post (I guess you missed my direct response to your last post?), i'm pointing out that if you are going to take a prediction and laugh at it, at least cite your own correct one to back up your smugness. The only prediction you made was that Man Utd would win the league and they've been sixth almost the entire season, they're closer to a terrible West Ham team than they are to being top.

Yes, I was wrong. Which i've posted several times. I made a PREDICTION, which is little more than a guess, and I was wrong.

You seem to be ignoring that everyone else was also wrong.



> you are right, absolutely NOBODY would've predicted Leicester to finish as the 2015/16 winners of the Premier League, and if they had you'd think they were drunk under 100 pints. but we are talking about predictions for this season, and you were adamant that they'd still be in the top four, and despite everyone else pointing out they'd struggle to maintain that form in the league whilst having the Champions League to deal with also, you wouldn't have any of it.


I had them 4th/5th, everyone else besides me still had them in the top ten. Which was also WAY off. EVERYONE WAS (VERY) WRONG. What aren't you understanding about this?

Do you just revel in the fact that whilst everyone was extremely wrong with their predictions, I was slightly more wrong?



> as I said before, being down near the relegation zone, no one would've thought that but the fact you were so stubborn on them finishing that high despite all the different circumstances this season, does make me laugh :fergie
> 
> heaven forbid you're wrong for a change m8 8*D


You're acting smug when you didn't even make a prediction. If you had made an insightful post (can't remember many you've made tbh) at the time predicting that losing Kante would be catastrophic, Vardy/Mahrez would drop off, the players would turn on the manager by the turn of the year, and got it right and predicted Leicester would be down in the bottom 3, then fair enough. This gives you the right to say "I told you so". You didn't.

No-one else did either. They all had them finishing 3-4 places below where I had them.

As I stated before, I had Leicester 4-5th, which based on the current table, would be about 6-7 points more than what most people predicted (7th-8th). They actually have about half of what even most people on here predicted.

I broke this down in my previous post: 

*My prediction: 4th/5th (roughly 49-50 points at this stage)

Most people's prediction: 7th/8th (roughly 41 points at this stage)

Reality: 17th with 21 points, 2 points from the bottom of the league.*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/65860401-post2170.html

Stop making a clown of yourself. I made an educated guess based on analysing the most recent form/results available (i.e. the end of last season), and due to the change in circumstances, I predicted them dropping 3-4 places down the table. It's all well and good using hindsight now when in reality no-one saw this coming, just like no-one saw the title win coming. Predicting the entire table before the season is difficult and shouldn't be taken seriously.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

@Alright_Mate

You come across as a proper Leicester fan who travels home and away and have done for quite a while

How dare you come on this forum and give what is the only educated opinion on this issue. Unless you come on here and talk s**t (see what i did there Joel (Y)) in the chatbox when your team is playing then your opinion is immediately dismissed and you will be mocked at leisure

I can fully see your point of view with wanting stability in the top flight. I mean why would you want see some of the worlds best players on a weekly basis. Why would you want to be going to places like Anfield, Old Trafford, The Emirates etc season after season. Until you have been to places like Doncaster and Scunthorpe on a cold Tuesday night watching your team struggle like mad then you can not really appreciate how depressing it actually is. As a Leicester fan you are fully aware of that situation. How stupid of you and your fellow supporters for not wanting to drop back down to the championship and possibly stay there for another decade or so

Look at the position that many clubs who got relegated from the prem are in now. Blackburn, Charlton, Bolton for example. Struggling like mad playing in half empty stadiums and in some cases dropping down yet another division. The championship is a very hard league to get out of and i do not blame you one bit for not wanting to go back down there. Ask supporters of them clubs how important premier league stability is and you will get some logical answers rather than the fake outrage and morale high ground BS that is in abundance at present

Sacking Ranieri was 100% the correct decision imo. He had lost the dressing room and i feel if he had stayed till the end of the season then you would have been relegated. Any club that has spent 80 million in the summer was 4th bottom with 12 games to go and in total free fall like Leicester are then they would sack the manager only they probably would have bit the bullet and made a change much earlier.

There is no room for sentiment in football and although Ranieri comes across as a very nice chap this season has been a reminder of what a limited manager he actually is


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

@Rowdy Yates - If stability is important, why do you want Wenger out? You want him out because you do not think he can land you the big trophies anymore, correct? So you're willing to risk a stable top 4 position for the sake of a big trophy. You once said what's the point of Arsenal being in the CL because you will not win it...

If you analyse all of that I think you're more on the side you're arguing against in your then you actually realise..


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> @Rowdy Yates - If stability is important, why do you want Wenger out?


Yeah this is hilariously ironic.

Everything the Leicester fan has argued for is stability > trophies. He'd rather give up the title they won for mid-table stability. Yet :berlino who like a lot of Arsenal fans holds the complete opposite opinion on Wenger and wants him out because top 4 stability is not enough and they instead want trophies - is agreeing with him :bosque


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Last season was an extraordinary set of circumstances that allowed Leicester to win the league. The usual suspects were all shite, Leicester could focus their attention 100% on the league, and they took everyone by surprise with the way they played. It was a run of form that never let up.

This season teams have figured out how to play them, just let them have the ball. One of the reasons they have done well in Europe is because teams like to keep the ball which plays into Leicester's strength. They lost their best player in Kante who was essential to their success last year, and the dip in results has caused unrest in the dressing room.

I can't say that they would have been relegated with Ranieri. There is so much shit at the bottom of the Premier League at the moment that they could have easily stayed up. However i do not blame the owners for making the decision to try save the team from relegation. The different financially from being in the Premier League to the Championship is huge. Often a new manager can bring the desired results, even if it is short term. Swansea have been a good example of it


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Joel said:


> @Rowdy Yates - If stability is important, why do you want Wenger out? You want him out because you do not think he can land you the big trophies anymore, correct? So you're willing to risk a stable top 4 position for the sake of a big trophy. You once said what's the point of Arsenal being in the CL because you will not win it...
> 
> If you analyse all of that I think you're more on the side you're arguing against in your then you actually realise..


Fair point Joel

For me Arsenal finishing 4th year in year out while not competing for major honours is under achieving, we are a long way past stability as being satisfactory. Leicester on the other hand have spent 10 of the last 12 years struggling like mad outside of the prem even dropping down to league one for a season so for them a few years of premier league survival is massive

Last season was totally crazy and is something that will probably never be repeated. Leicester fans would have taken finishing one place above the drop zone and been happy with that

My point is it is all fine and dandy supporters of other clubs having a pop at Alright Mate but he is the guy who is spending his hard earned cash following his club through thick and thin. If Leicester winning the league come after a few years of being in the prem then his opinion of prefairing stability over a title win would seem a bit strange but that is not the case. I do not think think the guy is trolling or anything and the reaction to his opinion in this thread has been a bit baffling tbh

Leicester have been terrible this season and Ranieri has made very strange selection choices which have failed miserably. With the ruthless way football clubs are run nowadays then his sacking should not come as a surprise at all

I do not recall any of this level of sympathy towards Jose when he got axed not long after winning the league


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Because Jose's a devilnonce bastard and Claudio's a nice whimsical wee chap. I don't see the issue here.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Eh, I don't know about knocking being in league one. Following Norwich at that level was pretty great. Cheap beer and tickets (I could actually afford to travel to most games), terraces, winning most weeks, etc. Iirc Leicester's stay at that level was quite similar. 

Not saying I would trade where we are right now for it, but they were hardly shit times. If you're in the lower leagues and challenging for promotion somehow, it's not exactly terrible. On the other hand, struggling in any league year on year out becomes tedious, which is what stability in the premier league ultimately is for most clubs. Obviously it's a hell of a lot worse if you're doing the same in the championship finishing 15th or so year in year out, but I don't recall Leicester doing that for most of their last stay in the championship. They had quite a few decent promotion attempts before they came up. The years before their relegation to league one were quite bad though Iirc, similar to Norwich's.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh and at the time I said it was the right decision to sack Jose, but mostly because the players were being shitheads and had given up on playing for him. I'm quite certain the Chelsea fans on here were fairly scathing of what the players had done to Jose too. Obviously you can't afford to sack the players, so unfortunately in this player power era the manager has to go. It's why I made the comparison between Ranieri and Mourinho after the former was sacked. Obviously it's a lot harsher on Claudio though.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Chelsea aren't expected to be struggling like they were. Leicester are, for the third time posting this, a midtable side at best. They will occasionally have relegation battles they'll usually escape from. It's basically their modern premier league history.

Football isn't about stability, it's about the joys and heartbreak. Who gives a fuck about finishing 11th every season. I also couldn't give a shit if someone pays to go to games or not, it doesn't make their opinion any more or less valid. I go to virtually every United home and most nearby aways but it doesn't mean I'm a better supporter than Seb who doesn't watch Barca in Barcelona.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Vader said:


> Chelsea aren't expected to be struggling like they were. Leicester are, for the third time posting this, a midtable side at best. They will occasionally have relegation battles they'll usually escape from. It's basically their modern premier league history.
> 
> *Football isn't about stability* it's about the joys and heartbreak.Who gives a fuck about finishing 11th every season. I also couldn't give a shit if someone pays to go to games or not, it doesn't make their opinion any more or less valid. I go to virtually every United home and most nearby aways but it doesn't mean I'm a better supporter than Seb who doesn't watch Barca in Barcelona.


But business is and at the end of the day no matter how you may feel as a fan watching the sport these guys are just as much of a business as your local corner shop or the big multi global corporation. They have to think about their interests and what they also have to lose. Just like in any business if you start taking into consideration emotion and empathy into your decision making you're treading on a fine line. That's just the way it is.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Watch them turn us over tomorrow 

It's been a long 2 weeks without any games for us. Hopefully we can keep the confidence and performance from the Spuds game and keep that momentum and go on a bit of a run again.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Football is a sport first, secondly a business. Clubs shouldn't be run in the reverse order. Leicester aren't going to liquidate if they get relegated. They'd get less money but lets not pretend they'd have the same finances all of a sudden as Barnsley.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

CGS said:


> But business is and at the end of the day no matter how you may feel as a fan watching the sport these guys are just as much of a business as your local corner shop or the big multi global corporation. They have to think about their interests and what they also have to lose. Just like in any business if you start taking into consideration emotion and empathy into your decision making you're treading on a fine line. That's just the way it is.


This is unfortunately true and mainly a Premier League issue with all the wealthy foreign owners. No regard for anything except money and greed.

Compare that to Spain / Germany where a lot / all teams are owned by the fans. You wouldn't get Perez changing the Santiago Bernabeu to the Grupo ACS Arena or Rummenige changing Bayern's home kit to yellow because he has superstitions over certain colours.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Seb said:


> Yeah this is hilariously ironic.
> 
> Everything the Leicester fan has argued for is stability > trophies. He'd rather give up the title they won for mid-table stability. Yet :berlino who like a lot of Arsenal fans holds the complete opposite opinion on Wenger and wants him out because top 4 stability is not enough and they instead want trophies - is agreeing with him :bosque


How is my post ironic?. How can you even compare the Arsenal and Leicester situations?. 20 years we have not finished out of the top 4. Stability came and went a long time ago. It is only clowns like Gary Neville who say stupid things like that about Arsenal. In general Leicester and Arsenals ambitions could not be further apart 

I can not speak for other Arsenal fans but i do not want Wenger out specifically because we are not winning the major trophies

If we mounted a serious challenge for the league from time to time or we could get past the 2nd round of the champions league would be nice. I want him out because under Arsene Arsenal are going nowhere. If he is to stay next season i can tell you now what will happen. Again no def midfielder will be signed. We will start quite strong and and go on a decent unbeaten run then around jan/feb we will collapse as per usual. The squad will pick up more injuries than every other team and we will be in a battle for 4th place

Season after season it is the same old shit and nothing will change while Wenger remains in charge. It is stale boring and beyond tedious now. I have never used the word stability in regards to Arsenal. 

Leicester have been back in the prem for 2 seasons after 10 seasons out of it so i can only imagine how much the fans crave some stability in the top flight

I have not even said i agree with Alright Mate that i would swap a title win for a few consistent seasons in the prem. I am saying that i can see why he wants stability above most things and that i agree with him 100% that sacking Ranieri was the correct decision. Leicester are in free fall and the guy had to go

:trumpout with your gash comparisons Seb


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Rowdy Yates said:


> How is my post ironic?. How can you even compare the Arsenal and Leicester situations?. 20 years we have not finished out of the top 4. Stability came and went a long time ago. It is only clowns like Gary Neville who say stupid things like that about Arsenal. In general Leicester and Arsenals ambitions could not be further apart
> 
> I can not speak for other Arsenal fans but i do not want Wenger out specifically because we are not winning the major trophies
> 
> ...


This is what everyone was arguing against though. He wasn't the only poster here who said Ranieri deserved to go, but he was the only one who said that.

He didn't say he wanted stability above "most things", he said he would trade winning the title and going down the next season for finishing mid-table.

This was the greatest moment in the club's history, and the greatest achievement in the history of English football, traded for a few 11th place finishes.

Maybe you didn't read his posts before launching a staunch defence? Because as Joel pointed out, it looks a little silly when you back someone up who wants stability instead of trophies, when you want to get rid of your own manager, who is the definition of stability, for the chance of trophies. That's a perfect example of irony.

You don't need to explain Arsenal's situation to me, Wenger should've gone 2 or 3 seasons ago and everything you just explained about Arsenal and their problems I agree with.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Rowdy Yates said:


> @Alright_Mate
> 
> You come across as a proper Leicester fan who travels home and away and have done for quite a while
> 
> ...


Well I don't look at this thread very often but knew many would comment on the Ranieri situation, acting like it's the most shocking thing in the World and they know everything about us, when they have zero clue of our situation and what we as fans have witnessed this season.

As I mentioned in another post, we all knew last season was a fairytale that we probably wouldn't replicate this season, but we expected better from the side that has just won the Premier League, we knew the big teams would probably come again and take over like they have done, but we see ourselves as a top 10 side and we believe that's where we should be. All these opposition fans and pundits saying we would take relegation, when we wouldn't at all, who on earth wants to get relegated, plus as you've said it's no guarantee that your going to get straight back up. Even when we got promoted from the Championship, I witnessed Yeovil come to the King Power and play us off the park and we were lucky to scrape a draw, in the end it was the biggest relief ever, but for 89 minutes it was fucking depressing and of course we've had much worse than that.

You've had so many say we should of kept him till the end of the season, he deserves that at least. When you're now in the relegation zone, playing the worst football us fans have witnessed since 07/08, not scoring goals, struggling to defend, then what do you expect? As you said yourself, we were only going one way and that was down. Under Pearson two season's ago we were bottom, things were pretty crap but there were performances around March time that gave us belief, the fixtures we had towards the end of the season gave us belief. We were seeing effort in the side, this season for the majority we've seen no effort at all. Under Pearson two season's ago we never lost a game by two goals or more, this season we've been absolutely battered by teams.

We felt the only solution was to sack Ranieri to give us that chance to save our season. It's a sad state of affairs but when you've witnessed what we have this season then more may understand. When you've got a manager who for the first season could relax, laugh and joke, keeping with the same formation throughout, only for next season to see him tinker like he's known for, looking lost on the touchline with his arms folded, then coming into press conferences saying I stand by my players, we showed fight, I am pleased with what I saw, when we as fans saw none of that on the pitch we had a right to get frustrated.

A part of every Leicester fan right now has sadness, but deep down many including myself think that sacking him was the only option.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Alright_Mate who are your top choices for the next Leicester manager?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

"Zero clue". What an arrogant, pompous thing to say, as if the rest of the world has been living under a rock :lol Everyone knows your team has been utter gash in the league this season and that something had to change. Some said the manager needed to go, some said he didn't. I guess that means those who said Ranieri should go were wrong then seeing as they have "zero clue". FFS.

Notice he didn't answer my very fair and valid questions when everyone else was being hostile to him. Maybe he's the one with "zero clue".


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Seb said:


> Alright_Mate who are your top choices for the next Leicester manager?


Some pretty crap names have been branded about, Pardew & Hodgson can stay well away.

What we need is a motivator.

My dream choice would be David Wagner from Huddersfield, but the chances of that happening are pretty much impossible. O'Neill with Keane would be another choice of mine, if they can't motivate our players then nobody will; however O'Neill has said many times that he won't come back. Gary Rowett possibly, got rave reviews at Birmingham but getting him would be a gamble.

Pearson is current favourite to return again, personally I wouldn't wanna go back there; however if he can emulate what he did two season's ago and keep us in the league again then happy days.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

You're talking about a football club, in a football thread, to people who have been watching football for twenty years plus. Stop acting like Leicester City's situation is so hard for us mere mortals to comprehend. You're acting as though you're the Ethiopian child that's walked 15 miles to the watering hole, just to find out that a rhino has taken a massive shit in it. You won the league LAST SEASON, who gives a shit if you're playing crap football? You have had to endure 6 months of terrible football, after winning the league LAST SEASON. I'd understand your frustrations if you were an Arsenal fan, like its been pointed out a few times why above. Leicester City won the Premier League title LAST SEASON and you're complaining about some shit football a few months later? Jesus Christ. There were lower odds on Elvis being found alive, aliens being discovered and Johnny Vegas becoming the next James Bond. Last season (no capitals) was a miracle for Leicester and you're having a sulk about your club going back to what it was doing the season prior? If Leicester finished 15th last season, you'd not be giving a fuck about being 17th now. When a manager wins your club a basically impossible league title then words such as loyalty and respect need to be adhered to a lot more than they have been. Sacking him because he 'lost the dressing room'? Ever though they're a bunch of ungrateful pricks who'd not be sniffing a league medal unless Wes Brown threw a few of his spare ones at them? They're all average footballers that Ranieri got the absolute best out of and they've stabbed him in the back because he chooses to try a few new tactics? You respect your manager and the decisions he makes, rightly or wrongly. Footballers are taking charge of the clubs, being far more influential than they ever should be. It's embarrassing that this has even happened and it'll forever be absolute bullshit.

I swear if/when Leicester go down I've having a fucking wank on a fox.

EDIT: Just seen your Pearson comment. If he can emulate what he did a couple of seasons ago and keep us in the league. I can genuinely imagine you celebrating every season, finishing 13th never winning a fucking thing again but being FINANCIALLY SOUND, like Del Boy and Rodney when they won their millions.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

The irony being that if Leicester had treated Pearson the same way, then he wouldn't have had the chance to turn it around and take them from rock bottom to safety. Ranieri had them 17th when he was sacked.

Again I'm not saying either is right or wrong, but the inconsistency in view point is glaring.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Andre said:


> "Zero clue". What an arrogant, pompous thing to say, as if the rest of the world has been living under a rock :lol Everyone knows your team has been utter gash in the league this season and that something had to change. Some said the manager needed to go, some said he didn't. I guess that means those who said Ranieri should go were wrong then seeing as they have "zero clue". FFS.
> 
> Notice he didn't answer my very fair and valid questions when everyone else was being hostile to him. Maybe he's the one with "zero clue".


Have you watched our side week in week out this season? No you haven't. Opposition fans like yourself sit there, make assumptions when you don't know the full extent of the situation.

Many have acted like nothing had to change and that's the thing. You should of kept him until the end of the season, if he took Leicester down then so be it, Leicester are where they should be, their owners are a disgrace etc...

We shouldn't accept anything like that, I'm just defending my club.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> Some pretty crap names have been branded about, Pardew & Hodgson can stay well away.
> 
> What we need is a motivator.
> 
> ...


Get fucked. We've never even seen Premier League football and haven't played in the top flight for 45 years and you want our manager because you're playing shit after you won the league 9 months ago?

Stop fucking whinging, you'd think someone'd died the way some Leicester fans are acting this season. Try spending the day going to Old Trafford only to watch your team get molested by Peterborough in a Playoff Final that we waited six years for. Try spending eight months getting your arse handed to you by BTEC Championship sides. Try watching your manager sell your starting left-back, star goalkeeper and captain for no reason except he didn't like them. Do you actually realise how good you have it? You're in a relegation battle against Middlesbrough, Sunderland and Crystal Palace. All teams who are worse than you who you have left to play. You're still in the Champions League and are one win away from the next round. You have a bunch of average players underperforming by about 10 points with 13 games to go. Put the fucking tissues down, jeez.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> Have you watched our side week in week out this season? No you haven't. Opposition fans like yourself sit there, make assumptions when you don't know the full extent of the situation.
> 
> Many have acted like nothing had to change and that's the thing. You should of kept him until the end of the season, if he took Leicester down then so be it, Leicester are where they should be, their owners are a disgrace etc...
> 
> We shouldn't accept anything like that, I'm just defending my club.


I live in Leicester (have done since 2008), watch them as much as possible and have been paid to write about them several times, you utter clown shoe. But go ahead, just assume everyone's situation.

I've literally just said it's probably the right decision because the players weren't doing it for him. Like I said, that view point must be wrong then seeing as I have "zero clue". You utter fool. 

I'm not professing to know as much as you about the club (although having said that some fans go week in week out and know jack shit about the game, regardless), but for you to completely dismiss every other opinion makes you look a right bell end.

You sound like a typical arrogant thick as mince football fan, who can't even prevent getting caught up into knots with his own inconsistent view points, so I guess I shouldn't be surprised that you act all high and mighty. Deluded beyond belief.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Vader said:


> Football is a sport first, secondly a business. Clubs shouldn't be run in the reverse order. Leicester aren't going to liquidate if they get relegated. They'd get less money but lets not pretend they'd have the same finances all of a sudden as Barnsley.


Football is a sport first and a business second of course but a* club* is a business first and unfortunately football has to come 2nd. 

Again you can't take emotional issues into business when a decision has to be made.Yes they won the league last year but when you have such a dramatic turn around and seemingly the manager loses the support of the players you can't base your decision of the back of "Well they won the league last season in dramatic form when we shouldn't have and so he HAS to stay".

It's not just with football but with many forms of entertainment. It's why people get up in arms when players move for more money. We get so immersed in the whole thing that we can't help but look at it from a fans point of view. Sometimes we simply can't do that because while yes we are fans those running the club/show or whatever have real life financial consequences to thing off. Sure a losing a little money this year won't hurt but what's the knock on effect of that how many years down the line?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*His points aren't actually all that terrible besides the trading the title win and the you're not a leicester fan but i am so i know better nonsense. I'd take Andre's opinion on Utd over half of the mongs who go Old Trafford every game. *


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I wouldn't :armfold


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Vader said:


> I wouldn't :armfold


Well of course you wouldn't, because then you would technically be putting my opinion ahead of yours :brodgers


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Damn Kane


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Vader said:


> You're talking about a football club, in a football thread, to people who have been watching football for twenty years plus. Stop acting like Leicester City's situation is so hard for us mere mortals to comprehend. You're acting as though you're the Ethiopian child that's walked 15 miles to the watering hole, just to find out that a rhino has taken a massive shit in it. You won the league LAST SEASON, who gives a shit if you're playing crap football? You have had to endure 6 months of terrible football, after winning the league LAST SEASON. I'd understand your frustrations if you were an Arsenal fan, like its been pointed out a few times why above. Leicester City won the Premier League title LAST SEASON and you're complaining about some shit football a few months later? Jesus Christ. There were lower odds on Elvis being found alive, aliens being discovered and Johnny Vegas becoming the next James Bond. Last season (no capitals) was a miracle for Leicester and you're having a sulk about your club going back to what it was doing the season prior? If Leicester finished 15th last season, you'd not be giving a fuck about being 17th now. When a manager wins your club a basically impossible league title then words such as loyalty and respect need to be adhered to a lot more than they have been. Sacking him because he 'lost the dressing room'? Ever though they're a bunch of ungrateful pricks who'd not be sniffing a league medal unless Wes Brown threw a few of his spare ones at them? They're all average footballers that Ranieri got the absolute best out of and they've stabbed him in the back because he chooses to try a few new tactics? You respect your manager and the decisions he makes, rightly or wrongly. Footballers are taking charge of the clubs, being far more influential than they ever should be. It's embarrassing that this has even happened and it'll forever be absolute bullshit.
> 
> I swear if/when Leicester go down I've having a fucking wank on a fox.
> 
> EDIT: Just seen your Pearson comment. If he can emulate what he did a couple of seasons ago and keep us in the league. I can genuinely imagine you celebrating every season, finishing 13th never winning a fucking thing again but being FINANCIALLY SOUND, like Del Boy and Rodney when they won their millions.


Are you for fucking real?

Who gives a shit if you're playing crap football? Us Leicester fans do, that's who. Yet again, it's like we should sit and accept shit performances just because we won the league, what a moronic thing to say. We go from winning the league to becoming statistically the worst side in the top four English divisions, how do you expect me to feel? Elated? We go from seeing the best football we've seen in our history, the best season we've seen in our history to absolute shite, if your club was in that situation you wouldn't be happy about it either. Chelsea, Man Utd, Arsenal, Leicester, who fucking cares, whoever you are, if you go from winning the league to being absolute shit it's going to hurt, but it's ok we're only Leicester City so it doesn't matter.

He got sacked because we have been in free fall, like any other manager when they are in free fall usually get sacked, but yet again Leicester can't do that because it's Claudio Ranieri, he won you the league last season...absolute bullshit. We respect the man dearly, but sometimes enough is enough and you have to cut ties and for us it got to that point. You can blame the owners and players all you want and as I said in a previous post, believe me if we had the chance to sack players, they'd be three out of the door in an instant. You act like Ranieri is some god who is incapable of making mistakes, this is a guy who has made mistakes everywhere he's been, while he usually leaves his roles within two season's. Trying a few new tactics? And yet again this is where opposition fans have no clue. Sticking with 4-4-2 when it clearly wasn't working, we should of changed it after we got battered by Man Utd & Liverpool away from home but he persisted with it. We pick up our first away win of the season in a Cup match against Everton, why not stick with that winning formula? Instead he changes it again against Chelsea, matching them up 3-4-3 something we haven't played under Ranieri and we get battered, plus in that game he puts Fuchs Centre-Back, then takes off Huth and puts Ndidi Centre-Back, that was the first time that many thought he'd lost the plot. Changes it again the game after against Southampton, we get battered again, then he comes out with "I'll go back to basics and play 4-4-2", yet for the majority of the time we've played that formation this season we've been battered, then he does decide to go with that and we lose to Burnley, Swansea & Millwall. We should respect and accept that though :lol

Why shouldn't I be happy with remaining in the league then having a couple of mid-table finishes. Man Utd, Chelsea, Man City fans expect to win trophies, us Leicester fans don't. We can't see ourselves emulating another Premier League win so right now I'd accept 13th. Solid mid-table finishes, the odd cup run, maybe a cup win along the way would do Leicester City fine right now, that's what we were under Martin O'Neill and I'd happily take that again.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Besides a few games, you were fucking dreadful to watch last season. You probably had the 1-0 record. If that's the best football you've seen your lot play then that's hearbreaking.


----------



## RRW (Nov 27, 2016)

All this heated debate going on and all I can think about now is wanking on foxes :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

3MB4Life said:


> Get fucked. We've never even seen Premier League football and haven't played in the top flight for 45 years and you want our manager because you're playing shit after you won the league 9 months ago?
> 
> Stop fucking whinging, you'd think someone'd died the way some Leicester fans are acting this season. Try spending the day going to Old Trafford only to watch your team get molested by Peterborough in a Playoff Final that we waited six years for. Try spending eight months getting your arse handed to you by BTEC Championship sides. Try watching your manager sell your starting left-back, star goalkeeper and captain for no reason except he didn't like them. Do you actually realise how good you have it? You're in a relegation battle against Middlesbrough, Sunderland and Crystal Palace. All teams who are worse than you who you have left to play. You're still in the Champions League and are one win away from the next round. You have a bunch of average players underperforming by about 10 points with 13 games to go. Put the fucking tissues down, jeez.


You go on about Huddersfield's history, when Leicester have been in similar situations to you in the past 10 years. Spending a season in League 1, losing out in play-offs, especially going to Cardiff, do so well to take it to penalties, only to watch Yann Kermorgant chip one of the most ridiculous penalties your ever likely to see. We've had shit periods under the likes of Levein, Megson & Holloway where our arses were handed to us. 

We'll probably be swapping places anyway, so you can be happy for once, while we'll be the depressed one's. Maybe on paper they are worse than us, but we've drawn with Middlesbrough twice, at home we didn't deserve a point. Lost to Sunderland and you know how bad they are.

But that's ok because we're Leicester City and we are where we should be :sleep


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> You go on about Huddersfield's history, when Leicester have been in similar situations to you in the past 10 years. Spending a season in League 1, losing out in play-offs, especially going to Cardiff, do so well to take it to penalties, only to watch Yann Kermorgant chip one of the most ridiculous penalties your ever likely to see. We've had shit periods under the likes of Levein, Megson & Holloway where our arses were handed to us.
> 
> We'll probably be swapping places anyway, so you can be happy for once, while we'll be the depressed one's. Maybe on paper they are worse than us, but we've drawn with Middlesbrough twice, at home we didn't deserve a point. Lost to Sunderland and you know how bad they are.
> 
> But that's ok because we're Leicester City and we are where we should be :sleep


You spent a season in League 1? And then won it and went straight back up. We spent 7 there. We even went down to League 2 (back when it was Division Three.) Don't even act like we've been in similar situations, Town fans would have sold our soul to have done as well as Leicester over the last 15 years. You guys were mostly mid-table in your latest run in the Championship where as we were constantly looking at getting relegated until our last five opponents of the season went easy on us. One season, we had Bolton and Hull play half their reserves against us and Barnsley took pity on us and it's the only reason we didn't get relegated. And even though you might have bad managers, you didn't exactly have one that was completely incompetent. Not to the level that Chris Powell or Micky Wadsworth were.

You overperformed last season, you're underperforming now but you aren't in a dangerous position. You can climb three places with a win at the moment. You're acting like you're bottom and unless you win half of your remaining games, you'll get relegated. You aren't anywhere near that. You're about ten points below where you're meant to be, stop overreacting. There have been times in the last 3/4 years where Town have been about 20 points away from where we should be with less games to go than you do. If you're honestly supporting panic-firing your manager with your current position, you're expecting too much from the squad you have.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

3MB4Life said:


> You spent a season in League 1? And then won it and went straight back up. We spent 7 there. We even went down to League 2 (back when it was Division Three.) Don't even act like we've been in similar situations, Town fans would have sold our soul to have done as well as Leicester over the last 15 years. You guys were mostly mid-table in your latest run in the Championship where as we were constantly looking at getting relegated until our last five opponents of the season went easy on us. One season, we had Bolton and Hull play half their reserves against us and Barnsley took pity on us and it's the only reason we didn't get relegated. And even though you might have bad managers, you didn't exactly have one that was completely incompetent. Not to the level that Chris Powell or Micky Wadsworth were.
> 
> You overperformed last season, you're underperforming now but you aren't in a dangerous position. You can climb three places with a win at the moment. You're acting like you're bottom and unless you win half of your remaining games, you'll get relegated. You aren't anywhere near that. You're about ten points below where you're meant to be, stop overreacting. There have been times in the last 3/4 years where Town have been about 20 points away from where we should be with less games to go than you do. If you're honestly supporting panic-firing your manager with your current position, you're expecting too much from the squad you have.


You've been in far worse predicaments than we have, I know that, but in terms of experiencing League One, having shit season's in the Championship, experiencing play-off campaigns but missing out, we've been there and done that too within the past 10 years, are those not identical situations? We've had some fucking horrendous managers that I'd put on the level you've mentioned, Megson & Holloway easily.

On paper we may not be in the most dangerous position, especially with the teams around us and the points that separate us and them, but when your in free fall and look like going only one way, while other teams around you, especially Hull & Swansea are picking up points, what do you expect us to do, how do you expect us to react? 

After the Millwall loss in the cup, we had a poll on our forum and over 80% wanted him gone. If we were seeing improvement on the pitch and improvement in results I'd be on here telling a different story, a story of shock and disgust; however we weren't seeing any improvement, we have been getting worse and worse, that's why many Leicester fans are not shocked by the decision and fully accept it. That doesn't mean we don't appreciate what Ranieri has done, he will always be a legend and he does deserve a statue; however at the end of the day we are Leicester City FC, not Claudio Ranieri FC.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Andre said:


> you utter clown shoe.


:duck

These two debating about Huddersfield and Leicester :lmao

I was raised as a Bury fan. Neither of you know what real slumming it means :wink2:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I basically used to go to Fir Park just to watch Darren Randolph do pull-ups on the crossbar. NONE of you know what that's like.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

https://www.foxestalk.co.uk/forums/topic/111043-time-to-say-goodbye-why-sacking-claudio-was-the-right-call/

Read that, unless you're ignorant and cba.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Rowdy Yates said:


> :duck
> 
> These two debating about Huddersfield and Leicester :lmao
> 
> I was raised as a Bury fan. Neither of you know what real slumming it means :wink2:


My argument is that there are tons of teams who've had worse runs than Leicester, are doing worse now and there isn't a real reason to fire Ranieri unless you're panicking more than you need to.

Even when we were doing terrible in the League 1, I can still accept that teams in League 2 and below would kill to be in our position and you shouldn't be getting pissed off when your battom half team are only slightly underperforming. That was my point.

And I've been to Gigg Lane, I remember the first time we went was in 03 after we'd been relegated to Div 3. I know exactly what you mean when you talk about slumming it, it certainly wasn't one of the nicest grounds I've ever been to. Although I'm pretty sure you beat us so it can't be all bad.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Alright_Mate said:


> https://www.foxestalk.co.uk/forums/topic/111043-time-to-say-goodbye-why-sacking-claudio-was-the-right-call/
> 
> Read that, unless you're ignorant and cba.


He spelt Claudio wrong in the first line. He doesn't have a clue what he's on about.

I'd like to dedicate this EFL Cup win to Don Ranieri, your own fans didn't appreciate you but you'll never be forgotten. CR442 4 life


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Ibra >>>>>


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Seeing as Andre pestered the shit out of me for some new discussion I shall adhere to his wishes. It's not about the Zlatan Cup final though. Looking ahead to the summer, which are the key positions that you think your team should be improving? And which players do you see filling those positions?

This is an open question to supporters of all teams, even those not in the Premier League. #fucktherules


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Probably the first time this season where we've won a game we didn't deserve to. Zlatan was incredible, what a signing he's turned out to be.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I'd like my club (Hull) to sign a new goalkeeper, so that if/when Jakupovic gets injured we aren't required to David Marshall/Allen McGregor otherwise.

I'd like a left back as Andrew Robertson is Championship quality. The amount of penalties he's responsible for must be crazy high.

I'd like us to sign a striker as Mbokani is shite. He did _look_ a decent finisher if nothing else if nothing else once upon a time, but he doesn't have that any more.

As for who I'd like to come in to replace them: I'd ideally like Adrian at West Ham on a free

At left back: Clichy is out of contract...?

Up front: I want to say I'd take a chance on Darren Bent, maybe Chris Wood too.

Obviously we have other depth issues, but those are my primary concerns.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Vader said:


> Seeing as Andre pestered the shit out of me for some new discussion I shall adhere to his wishes. It's not about the Zlatan Cup final though. Looking ahead to the summer, which are the key positions that you think your team should be improving? And which players do you see filling those positions?
> 
> *This is an open question to supporters of all teams, even those not in the Premier League.* #fucktherules


:mj

The main thing that Barca need is a new manager. They've been poor since early 2016 and living off Messi this season. Sampaoli would be my preference.

The one position they really need to sign someone for is right back. My first choice would be Mario Gaspar. Second would be Hector Bellerin, however he would be way over priced. Though it looks like they're going for Joao Cancelo, who's not on the level of the other two, and would cost far too much.

They also need a midfielder, but only if they can get someone like Veratti, Weigl, Saul. There's enough depth there so no point buying unless you can get an upgrade.

Mathieu needs to go, Alcacer doesn't fit the team at all and was a completely pointless waste of money. Other than that there's little fat to trim.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

RWB, LWB, CM x2, AM.

That's the list assuming no key players leave.

RWB - Sidibe
LWB - Kolasinac
CM - Kessie
CM - Maybe a loan return
AM - Alexis/Bernado Silva/Bernardeschi


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

In:

New manager, although it's not going to happen :hoganinbred

LB - Dijks on a permanent deal. He's physical, solid and dangerous 1 vs 1 on the overlap.

CB - Tom Lees if Wednesday don't get up. We need a strong CB next to Klose, one that is an out and out stopper. Right back Russell Martin isn't the answer in that position and never has been.

CF - Jonathan Kodjia. This is pretty unrealistic but I'm sticking with this because I wanted him before he went to Villa. Mobile, technically good, can create his own chances and scores a good number of goals. Would slot in perfectly into our style of play.



Out:

Alex Neil - the last 20 months haven't been anywhere near good enough overall results wise. Can't organise a defence. Struggles to swing a game tactically. Built a physically weak imbalanced squad after taking over what was a perfect squad for the championship.

Bassong - washed up, liability, high earner.

Turner - too slow, high earner.

Lafferty - he's absolutely shite at championship level and is apparently on 23k a week. :woywoah

Naismith - been a flop and we might get some money back for him from a muggy club.

Mulumbu - seems physically shot and is a high earner.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Southampton were brilliant and the better team. Makes a rare change for us to win a game where we weren't the better team but won because of clinical finishing. Worst defensive display since the Chelsea hammering. Rojo looked back at LB and Smalling just looked lost in general. He was brilliant last season but he's ranged from awful to fairly good this season and been the least of our 4 CBs this season. 

:ibra2 hasn't got much use this season has it? :mj

As for Vader's pondering, we need younger legs in Carrick's role. Mentioned this the other day but I expect Jose to be in for Fabinho and Nzonzi in the summer. Tall commanding ball winners who can control the flow of a game. Nzonzi might be a risk given he didn't do that here before but if we can get the Sevilla Nzonzi then he'd be a terrific signing. CF is a hard one because Zlatan obviously isn't a long term solution but you obviously don't sign someone to replace him this summer. Regardless we need another CF to be his deputy because if he goes down we're fucked. Sure we could move Rashford or Martial there but then you lose a winger and I think both are more suited out wide. I'd like for Jose to give Shaw another run but it looks like he's done which is a shame because I still rate him. Didn't look the same player this season after the leg break but also never had a good run of games, also partly due to fitness. For the first summer in ages we don't need much activity, just building on what we have already. *


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Missed the opportunity to use it when he had that spell missing sitters every week tbh. Should have taken the chance while it was there, not unlike ibra at the time. :mj

:ibra2

But yeah overall he has been brilliant. Signing of the season as I said a couple months ago.



I'll do a quick one for saints fans.

Out: Fraser Forster

In: A goalkeeper with working limbs and boots that aren't made out of concrete.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Smalling has been exposed in a system where he has to take on more responsibility without constant protection in a negative set up. Bang average error prone CB who can't pass very well and that's not hindsight from me as you know.

Or alternatively "top 3 CB in the world" if you ask some people :theroon

:bosque
@seabs do you still rate him? Been waiting for years for you to concede that he's not as good as you think he is :hmm:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

wonder where safe hands Joe Hart will be come the start of next season? I'd laugh my cock off if Pep played him.

Smalling isn't even the third best centre back at United.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*He was one of the best CBs in the league last season and that wasn't a Utd fan bias feeling. It's easy to pretend players aren't as good as you say they are when they're not as good as they were when you said they were that good. People said the same things last season about Jones and look at how great he's been again this season. I still rate him. Not ahead of Jones or Bailly but that doesn't mean we should get rid of him. Great last season, poor this season, WHAT WILL NEXT SEASON BRING???*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I always liked Jones and even defended him when @Joel kept saying he was really stupid in terms of footballing intelligence, so :shrug He just needed to stop relying on his pace and making reckless (to himself, still good tackles) tackles. His biggest problem has been keeping fit. A better natural defender than Smalling and much more comfortable on the ball.

Smalling was good for the first half of last season, but dropped off after Christmas. Again you've got to take how much protection he was given into account. United were always rigid and didn't offer much freedom for moving ahead of the ball under lvg, even to their attackers. Most average centre backs would look good in that set up with good players surrounding them. He has been exposed in the team under a manager who demands much more. Was garbage under Moyes too, but then hey, not many weren't.

He's going to be 28 this year. Needs to improve quickly.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

But he does do stupid things. The amount of daft things he has done can't be coincidence. Never said he was a bad defender. Just capable of making a dopey decision.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Joel said:


> But he does do stupid things. The amount of daft things he has done can't be coincidence. Never said he was a bad defender. Just capable of making a dopey decision.


Not disagreeing in general, just wanted confirmation so Seabs couldn't do his "it's easy to say" label everyone captain hindsight gimmick. Thank you :quite


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Oh :lol

Maybe if they keep him fit, those sort of things could be cut out from a long run of games in one position, season in, season out. Problem is he is 26 now and he hasn't had a full season of being fit for a very long time, so it looks unlikely that it's even possible.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Excellent second goal esp from Gabbiadini. He's made a great start since joining. Utd lucky they had Zlatan today, who was again pivotal. He's always been a favourite player of mine and his age means nothing tbh, he's still got all his class you have to say.

Southampton were so unlucky though and should really be cup winners. But you don't always get what you deserve.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Kiz the oracle is to blame for Gabbiadini starting so well.

I don't really go along with the unlucky Saints narrative. Okay they were screwed over at 0-0 when they should have had a goal allowed, but every goal they conceded was completely preventable. Shit defending from the wall and poor agility from Forster for 1, everyone ball watching and standing off for 2 and Herrera was given far too much space to pick a cross for 3 which was saveable, although I don't want to blame Forster for that. If United had scored three blinding goals then yeah I would go along with it, but Saints made it very hard for themselves defensively. That's not bad luck, just not being good enough when it matters. Generally they were EXCELLENT though, especially when pressing and countering.

Brilliant game btw. Probably the best domestic cup final since Arsenal vs Hull.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Over the summer, Town need to be looking to replace the guys we have in on loan at the moment. Whether that means keeping the guys we have in now or getting other people, I'm not too bothered. But that means we need a CM, a RW, a CAM or two and a GK.

I hope we keep Mooy in midfield, that guy's Prem quality. If we can't pick him up, I'd like to get Bannan from Sheffield Wednesday. He's fantastic for running the play through and setting the wide men on runs. Exactly what we need. If we got promoted automatically, I'd love to get Tielemans from Anderlecht but that's an absolute fucking pipe dream.

If Daniel Ward stays at Liverpool, I'd want to get Simon Eastwood back. He played with us at youth level and he never got a proper shot. He's been keeping clean sheets for Oxford left, right and center this season and I'd love to have doing it for us. We have Coddington in reserve who can step up as well so it's not really pressing. I'm still pissed off we got rid of Smithies over nothing but I doubt we'd get him back now.

Since we probably won't be keeping Izzy or Palmer for next year, I want us to get someone like Kai Havertz in. He's young, talented and impressionable so we can fit him into the system easily and he's used to the German style we're using right now so he'd work well in the side. For while he's developing, I'd like to see someone like Joshua Onomah or Lucas Villafanez. They're more first team ready but I'd still like to get Havertz in. Ideally, I'd like someone like Rodrigo De Paul but I doubt we'd get him. I just don't want Jack Payne to ever be our first choice CAM. He's tiny, can't shoot from range and wastes every ball he touches. Completely useless.

At RW, we need pace to keep up with VLP and Wells so I'd like someone like Everton or Luan from Gremio. Both good individual finishers with pace who can create chances as well. They'd both be really useful and great replacements if we don't get Kachunga. We'd probably only be able to get them if we're in the Prem though. If we don't go up, I'd like to get Mu Kanazaki from Kashima. He's talented, experienced and he's not too pacy but can still create chances. Patrick Herrman'd be a good signing too.

It'd be nice to get another striker as well, not too bothered who. Maybe Ashley Fletcher from West Ham, he seems good.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Is Ibrahimovic the best free transfer in Prem history? Even in world football there's only Lewandowski and Pirlo that stand out as being better I think. That's purely off the top of my head though.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

In terms of prem history, probably.

Shout outs to Sol Campbell, Gary McAllister, Gianluca Vialli, Jay Jay Okocha for the same league, probably in that order too.

Edit: Did Juve pick up pogba for free or was it a nominal fee? Either way they got some good seasons out of him and made a ridiculous profit via his sale. In a backwards way that deserves a mention for general free transfers.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

When you take into considering his signing on fee and wages, is it really a free transfer?

Regardless, one hell of a signing. I'd say he's already paid his way. He's now scored winners in two cups for United (if we're considering the Charity Shield a trophy) and carried Man Utd this season to a comfortable position of sixth (2 points off 4th), FA Cup quarter final and latter stages of the Europa League with his goals.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Pogba was in the few hundred thousands I think.

Erik, that's literally how all free transfers work. You can't sign him for nothing then pay him nothing.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It's almost definitely the best free transfer in the history of the Premier League then. 

Of all time? It could also well be up there with the likes of Pirlo, Lewandowski, Cambiasso and Cafu depending on how this season turns out in the end.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I think Sol Campbell is a great shout, Andre. Arsenal haven't had a better centre back since his decline began in 2005-06? I'd have him ahead of Ibra, because of the trophies he won and the amount of appearances he had for them.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Got to factor in age here too though. 

At the age Ibrahimovic is now, Campbell had just signed for Notts County on a free transfer and then quit after a game or so, he returned to Arsenal and looked out of his depth. Campbell signed for Arsenal in his peak and was in an already great consistent team with some really great players.

I'm not dismissing Campbell's achievements because I happen to support Spurs and because of how he left. He won the league and was then a focal point in the invincibles team and won numerous FA Cups, I think he won about 6 trophies in total in 5 years? Ibrahimovic is 35 years old, been at United for 6 months and won a third of the trophies Campbell has won already with a potential two more to come.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Campbell is a fucking moron too so i'm holding that against him.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

just seen this thread , i watched the first half of the game between Man U and Southhampton , solid performance of both sides and a bad call from the referee rejecting Southhampton's goal , anyway Chelsea is on fire this year , the 3-4-3 style they're playing with Conté made them unstoppable, the league is nearly finished because i don't see any team in Britain capable of beating them , Champions League next year gonna be explosive


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Demba Ba is worth a shout in terms of free transfers, the main reason Newcastle got in the top five. Most of the best ones listed were in the twilight of their game, but Ba was still young(ish) when recruited. Alongside Cabaye and perhaps Ben Arfa & Cisse, he's probably one of the only reasons Graham Carr still has a job.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

in terms of what we need

gk: what a mess this turned into. big no thanks to buying ANYONE from the portuguese league again. absolute shitehawks. just bring in rulli to end that retarded deal we had and be done with it.
lb: gaya most likely. just anyone here. we've resorted to playing dinho here (kind of) cos kolarov and clichy are injured, but he hasnt even been that bad.
cb: 2 fit ones right now. ones an absolute disaster. can't continue with vinny. probably 2 here needed because stones is the only member of the back 4 i'd be unhappy to see go. give tosin a go otherwise everton will
rb: again, zaba and sagna likely gone. fabinho and maffeo here would be fine.
cm: delph and fernando are nothing footballers. more needed here. yaya probably leaves too. hope garcia and stockport iniesta foden get promoted.

the rest we're stacked in, but the back 5 and cm need more.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Vader said:


> Seeing as Andre pestered the shit out of me for some new discussion I shall adhere to his wishes. It's not about the Zlatan Cup final though. Looking ahead to the summer, which are the key positions that you think your team should be improving? And which players do you see filling those positions?
> 
> This is an open question to supporters of all teams, even those not in the Premier League. #fucktherules


1. Replacement for Lahm at RB. We've extended Rafinha who is a capable backup, and Kimmich can play there if we can't find someone good enough. I don't have any preferable candidates, perhaps Mitch Weiser could be brought back from Hertha. He's been great there (also a free transfer :armfold). Whoever we get, I expect to be disappointed.

2. Replacement for Alonso in midfield. We've signed Rudy on a free, but he's definitely not a starting quality player. Ideally, I want Weigl but he's at Dortmund (and is former 1860) and maybe the board don't want to piss them off again. Napoli's Jorginho is great in profile but I'm not sure he is good enough. Perhaps Javi Martinez will be moved back here with Sule coming.

3. Attacker. We don't really need one, but a backup CF or an offensive all-rounder would be nice. Alexis if he's interested could be a good deal on the last year of his contract.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Gary Mcallister roud That second half of the 00/01 season

It's a shame Litmanen didn't work out for us. I know he has injury issues at Barca so we also got him on a free. He had a blistering debut against Villa, but got injured in March and was underused in his second season, partly due to injuries tbh.

Then despite him wanting to stay, Houllier allowed him to leave for Ajax. Stating "He wanted to stay, I could never understand that. I thought he could benefit other teams so I allowed him to leave".

He still should have been used more that second season as he still managed 7 goals from mainly the bench.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Manu Trigueros (Best CM in La Liga this season)

Steven N'Zonzi (Second best CM in La Liga this season)

Sergio Escudero (Best LB in the La Liga this season)

Vitolo (Winger, unplayable on top form. Immense this season)

Iago Aspas (Best CF in La Liga this season)

Fabian Orellana (AM/Winger, Celta's star player, will be sold in the summer)

Mario Gaspar (World class Right Back)

Xabi Prieto (Aging but experienced, extremely reliable midfielder)

Mateo Musacchio (Consistent, quality Centre Back)

Pablo Piatti (Attacking mid who's been underrated for years)

Willian Jose (Massively improved forward)

Jose Luis Gaya (Very promising young Left Back)

Aymeric Laporte (Very promising young Centre Back)

Mauricio Lemos (Very promising young Centre Back)

Ander Iturraspe (Very capable CDM)

Ignacio Camacho (Very capable CDM)

These are some of the best or most in form players in Spain (excluding Barca, Real, Atletico) that English clubs should be looking at.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

If he hadn't just suffered a fourth cruciate ligament injury, I'd probably add Asenjo to that list. Probably been the best goalkeeper in Spain this season. Could improve a lot of clubs in the Premier League.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I didn't include keepers but would agree that Asenjo has been the best in Spain this season, he's kept a ton of clean sheets.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Interesting that you put Musacchio on the list - is that simply because Villarreal have kept them cleansheets or has he genuinely been good? I remember Bailly before him and even Gabriel before him were highly rated and signed off the back of having certain attributes and Villarreal having a good defensive record but have failed to live up to high expectations. 

How has he done? Pochettino was VERY big on him when he first signed for us as manager but a deal couldn't be done due to third party nonsense so we went with Fazio instead. I always wonder how differently things may have been with Musacchio instead, he seems a lot more Poch-like than Fazio.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Erik. said:


> Interesting that you put Musacchio on the list - is that simply because Villarreal have kept them cleansheets or has he genuinely been good? I remember Bailly before him and even Gabriel before him were highly rated and signed off the back of having certain attributes and Villarreal having a good defensive record but have failed to live up to high expectations.
> 
> How has he done? Pochettino was VERY big on him when he first signed for us as manager but a deal couldn't be done due to third party nonsense so we went with Fazio instead. I always wonder how differently things may have been with Musacchio instead, he seems a lot more Poch-like than Fazio.


He's been solid for a long time and quality for the last couple of seasons. His partners over that time have been Bailly (talented but raw, bombs forward a lot and error prone) and Victor Ruiz (who I've considered crap since his Valencia days), which says even more about the defensive record.

Bailly and Gabriel have both done how I expected them too. Bailly is young and will come good, he has the attributes but not the brain. This was clear from last season and has stayed the same this season. Gabriel was decent but never had the quality or hype that Musacchio has. I was surprised he got an Arsenal move, somewhere like Everton was his level imo.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Got a feeling Leicester are going to finally 'turn up' tonight and actually start to give a shit against us. Lovren still out i think, as is Sturridge and Henderson.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

You'll put a few past them, their whole back line is completely shot. You'll also probably make a few more forward passes without Henderson too.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I almost want to see Leicester dominate today and win simply to show the players up for the snakes they are. 

Not scored a goal in the league since 31s December 2016 and the first game since Ranieri is sacked, they suddenly go and not only score but beat a Liverpool team competing for top four?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Just as predicted, Leicester have remembered how to play football :mj4


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

No goal in 637 minutes.

Sack the manager and score within 20 :lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Brock said:


> Got a feeling Leicester are going to finally 'turn up' tonight and actually start to give a shit against us.


:klopp

:MAD

Typical.

We've been shit tho


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Smh

Well at least we can leapfrog lolerpool with a win


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:mj4 :mj4 :mj4


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

RANIERI IN :evil

Liverpool failing against another deep defending counter attacking team. But no, it's probably NOTHING to do with tactics or Klopp's lack of a plan b. Definitely all about fatigue, what with them having not played for over two weeks before tonight. 

Leicester winning with 4-4-2 a mere day after m9 said they couldn't make the system work without Kante. ZERO CLUE.

:silverc begins again...


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

What an awkward interview from vardy and drinkwater

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

One of our worst performances of the season. Just fucking woeful over the whole pitch. Leicester played well but we were just not up for it at all. Yeah that two week break and mini holiday did us good.

Sums up with with how inconsistent we are. All our defeats have come against teams in the bottom third too.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Saw this on Facebook :beckylol


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

And you can't play like that for the guy who led you to the Premier League.

Shameful. Rather than being proud of that performance, those players need to take a look at the past six months and how they basically cost a man his job because they wouldn't turn up until people were slagging them off in the media. What a pathetic bunch of premadonnas.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh Liverpool :lol

Thank you Leicester for doing United a favour in the #RaceForTop4, but please get relegated anyway


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Vader said:


> You'll put a few past them, their whole back line is completely shot. You'll also probably make a few more forward passes without Henderson too.


:kobelol


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

For all the virtue signalling going on here, it must be said that Ranieri "apparently" instructed his players not to press as intensely as they did last season, for fears that Morgan and Huth wouldn't be able to hack it.

Only Claudio, the players and the club's coaching staff will truly know if that's a fact or not. But if not then it's a MASSIVE coincidence.

Whether they can keep it up consistently against less naive opposition is a different matter. Jurgen Klopp is realy starting to look like a man who was in the right place, at the right time, with the right players and the right plan, based on his last three seasons in management. He has a great plan a when it works, but he's badly exposed as a one trick pony against teams who sit deeper, give up possession, play long balls and/or direct pacy counter attacking football. The Jamie Vardy of managers, based on his inability to adapt since his Dortmund glory days. He seriously needs to think about developing an extra dimension to Liverpool's approach. Either that or have a blinding summer transfer window. Good luck with fsg running the show via their moneyball nonsense.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Andre said:


> RANIERI IN :evil
> 
> Liverpool failing against another deep defending counter attacking team. But no, it's probably NOTHING to do with tactics or Klopp's lack of a plan b. Definitely all about fatigue, what with them having not played for over two weeks before tonight.
> 
> ...


The 4-4-2 system hasn't worked for the majority of the season, at home we've got a few wins playing it, away from home we've been destroyed playing it.

However when you show fight, passion & desire like we did tonight we're capable of anything. If we showed that week in week out this season, as I said the other day, we'd probably be top half.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> The 4-4-2 system hasn't worked for the majority of the season, at home we've got a few wins playing it, away from home we've been destroyed playing it.
> 
> However when you show fight, passion & desire like we did tonight we're capable of anything. If we showed that week in week out this season, as I said the other day, we'd probably be top half.


But you didn't qualify it with any of that other stuff at the time. You just said 442 wouldn't work without Kante. It's easy to say (am I doing this right seabs? :quite) that with hindsight, but the truth is you were just as oblivious to the truth as those who you say have ZERO CLUE.

All banter aside, I'm pleased you won tonight. Besides the nonsense about trading a title win for stability, you were very fair with your comments on the Ranieri sacking when others were abusing you for it. Good luck in the champions league (Y)


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Andre said:


> But you didn't qualify it with any of that other stuff at the time. You just said 442 wouldn't work without Kante. It's easy to say (am I doing this right seabs? :quite) that with hindsight, but the truth is you were just as oblivious to the truth as those who you say have ZERO CLUE.
> 
> All banter aside, I'm pleased you won tonight. Besides the nonsense about trading a title win for stability, you were very fair with your comments on the Ranieri sacking when others were abusing you for it. Good luck in the champions league (Y)


We're a fucking bizarre side mate, always have been. We demolish Man City playing 4-4-2, do the same to Liverpool tonight. The way they play and set up though played right into our hands; however in both those games we showed fight, desire & passion. Come other games we've seen no fight, desire & passion, we've struggled to create chances and score goals, we've been open at the back. Last season was all down to fighting spirit and as I said, if we keep showing it we'll shoot up the table in no time. Hull next, completely different scenario, it's ok beating Liverpool but of course Hull are the types of teams we need to be beating.

Very impressed with Craig Shakespeare tonight as well, got the exact reaction out of the players that we wanted to see, spot on tactically too and made the right subs. As you put in one of your other posts, there's been rumours of Ranieri telling the team not to press, we did see in some games Ranieri shouting at Vardy and Co to sit off and drop back. Seems Shakespeare has taken those shackles off and told them to do what they do best.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> We're a fucking bizarre side mate, always have been. We demolish Man City playing 4-4-2, do the same to Liverpool tonight. The way they play and set up though played right into our hands; however in both those games we showed fight, desire & passion. Come other games we've seen no fight, desire & passion, we've struggled to create chances and score goals, we've been open at the back. Last season was all down to fighting spirit and as I said, if we keep showing it we'll shoot up the table in no time. Hull next, completely different scenario, it's ok beating Liverpool but of course Hull are the types of teams we need to be beating.
> 
> Very impressed with Craig Shakespeare tonight as well, got the exact reaction out of the players that we wanted to see, spot on tactically too and made the right subs. As you put in one of your other posts, there's been rumours of Ranieri telling the team not to press, we did see in some games Ranieri shouting at Vardy and Co to sit off and drop back. Seems Shakespeare has taken those shackles off and told them to do what they do best.


Much like Jurgen "play Lucas at CB in a high line vs Vardy" Klopp tonight, Pep's set up at the King Power was ridiculously naive too. Playing a high line with Stones and a bunch of full backs, with Bravo behind doing his best Hans Solo stuck in carbonate impression wasn't the best approach to that game. As I said earlier and as you've mentioned now, whether the situation will suit Leicester week in week out is a different matter. A lot of prem teams know exactly how to nulify them (now) and generally set up in a way which can do so. They won't be playing against teams with a high line philosophy at all costs style every week. Then again we haven't seen the intensity of tonight's performance in those games, so it might be enough for Leicester to do well.

I did read about Ranieri telling Vardy not to press as hard or as high. That's probably why Shakespeare got a good result tonight (albeit in perfect circumstances), because sometimes letting the players play their natural game and not interfering is a better form of management than trying to micro manage everything. Telling Vardy not to press like a maniac is like telling people from Coalville not to inbreed. It just goes against their nature.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Alright_Mate said:


> :kobelol


Enjoy playing Burton Albion next season, once your mercenaries stop playing again.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Vader said:


> Enjoy playing Burton Albion next season, once your mercenaries stop playing again.


That will be nice, will be nice to see Lloyd Dyer again.


----------



## RRW (Nov 27, 2016)

Typical that the Leicester would pull their finger out right before playing us, it's gonna be a tough game considering that result and the fact that no one seems to know how to score goals for us consistently. Still it's usually the case when I'm pessimistic we do alright and when I'm optimistic we get smashed. 

As for the positions we'd like to see our teams improve and who we'd get.

GK - Marshall has been disappointing, McGregor is getting on and Jakupovic is great when he's on form but a liability when he's not. Would like to see Ruddy brought in or someone like him with premier league experience and is good and solid.

LB - Love Robertson we just need more depth there in case he ends up on the injury list as well, and so we can rest him every now and then. Jordan Amavi could be decent back up, give Tymon a year long loan in the championship, hope he comes back good then we'd have some decent option after Robertson.

CB - Don't know how many seasons Dawson has left, Davies and Maguire are good but there's not much going on after that, we should do everything we can to keep Ranocchia permanently and maybe go for Shawcross so we can play the 3 at the back if we want.

CM - Losing Livermore was tough to take and it would be handy to have a box to box centre mid, dunno who though, don't know much about anyone outside the prem and the championship.

RB or RM - I don't rate Evandro so far and Snodgrass was a huge loss, we can either get a new RB (Flanagan) and play Elmohamady at RM or RWB, or get a new RM (Dyer) so Elmo can play RB. Either way we'd have a lot or versatility and depth on that side.

ST - The most important one, our top scorer has 4 goals...4 goals...4. As well as everyone within 3 points of us having at least 1 big goalscoring threat with the exception of maybe middlesbrough. I'm not even sure who to suggest because it's difficult to even envisage someone consistently bagging goals for us. Carroll if we could get him? Crouch? Personally I'd like us to give Sunderland whatever money they want for Defoe.

And I've picked them assuming we stay up and the board works with us. Should we go down and the Allam's continue to Allam, we're completely utterly fucked by the looks of it.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Leicester's effort and intensity going up like that was pretty disgusting but that is why Ranieri probably had to go, however right or wrong it was. Liverpool were awful though and Andre already pointed out how bad Klopp's naiveity was on display there. 

Member when Liverpool fans were talking about this being their season :uhoh*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Top four is looking very shaky for us now as we can't still find any form of consistency. It's ok though, we've only got Arsenal, Man City and Everton in our next three games.

Last night, our forward play was some of the worst of the season. Just couldn't get going at all.

The lack of depth we have once again cost us last night with Lucas once again at CB. We desperately need a proper DM too. Can has just regressed badly IMO that I'm doubting his place as even a squad player tbh.

Mind you, well probably turn in one of our great performances next as we're playing the top teams where our record is excellent.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

@RRW a 2012 version of John Ruddy would be a good pick up as a back up for any team. Unfortunately, he has lost most of his agility since Scholes did him in with a snide slide tackle at the end of our 1-0 victory over United in 2012/2013 (where he had a blinder and was in career best form), which led to him rupturing his groin in the next game vs Everton while playing with an injury. Now you would be just as well off going down to your local park, hacking down an oak tree and sticking it between the posts. He's just an above average championship keeper. Plus, you've already filled your quota on shit at prem level statues who used to play for Norwich via Mbokani.

Not sure why you think Shawcross would swap consistently top half Stoke for Hull either. Says a lot that Defoe is a more realistic shout if Hull stay up and the Mackems go down.







On that subject, *who do we all want to suffer relegation (realistically) from the premier league this season and why?* For me:

1) Sunderland - Sorry Shep, but I'm sick of these perennial cockroaches stinking up the league. Defoe deserves better than this shite and relegation would surely prompt a transfer for him. Also, the Moyes banter would be top notch. IT'S HIS DESTINY.

:moyes8

2) Middlesbrough - I admire Karanka for turning the club around results wise, but that's where my respect ends. They play some of the most horridly dull negative football that I can remember in recent prem history. It's not as if they have the "we're doing all we can to stay up" excuse either, as they were almost as bad to watch in the championship, looking to grind out points via clean sheets and one goal concessions, while being clinical with limited chances. They had a great budget for the championship too.

:sleep

3) Bournemouth - I'm kind of split on this one as they play good football. However, I'm sick to the back teeth of the English media love in for Eddie Howe. I've been saying that he's tactically naive since the start of last season. Nothing he's done since then has changed my opinion. Playing open expansive football is commendable, but doing it with ultra attacking full backs and split centre backs is dumb, especially when you lack the quality of protection in midfield to cover for championship standard centre backs. I'm not letting Howe off for this last issue either. When you spunk £15M on Ibe, £8M on Grabban (thanks PAL :vince$) and £8M on one season wonder championship left back Mings then there can be no sympathy. That's £31M wasted on utter trash, which could have been used to sign at least two genuinely good centre backs with some sensible planning :quite


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Who do we WANT to go down? 

Leicester 
Bournemouth
Crystal Palace

And I think absolutely none of them do. Sadly.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Who do we WANT to go down?
> 
> Leicester
> Bournemouth
> ...


I don't need to ask you for your reasons on Leicester, but why the other two?


----------



## RRW (Nov 27, 2016)

Andre said:


> @RRW a 2012 version of John Ruddy would be a good pick up as a back up for any team. Unfortunately, he has lost most of his agility since Scholes did him in with a snide slide tackle at the end of our 1-0 victory over United in 2012/2013 (where he had a blinder and was in career best form), which led to him rupturing his groin in the next game vs Everton while playing with an injury. Now you would be just as well off going down to your local park, hacking down an oak tree and sticking it between the posts. He's just an above average championship keeper. Plus, you've already filled your quota on shit at prem level statues who used to play for Norwich via Mbokani.
> 
> *Not sure why you think Shawcross would swap consistently top half Stoke for Hull either.* Says a lot that Defoe is a more realistic shout if Hull stay up and the Mackems go down.


I just threw a name out, to be honest can't see many players in the prem wanting to come here so might as well aim high and see if we can get lucky.

Didn't know that about Ruddy, again just thought of Championship keepers and he was the first one that came to mind.

Also just as a fan in general I'm not super knowledgeable so everyone will have to excuse if I sound like a tit sometimes :lol, I love City, watch any games that are on sky and I love Fifa but that's about as far as my knowledge extends.

As for who I want to go down. Leicester, Swansea and Crystal Palace. Latter two because I think Sunderland and Middlesbrough are more favourable to go up against next season if we stay up, and Leicester because the players deserve it.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

not us 
not us
not us

pls n thx




Andre said:


> On that subject, *who do we all want to suffer relegation (realistically) from the premier league this season and why?* For me:
> 
> 1) Sunderland - Sorry Shep, but I'm sick of these perennial cockroaches stinking up the league. Defoe deserves better than this shite and relegation would surely prompt a transfer for him. Also, the Moyes banter would be top notch. IT'S HIS DESTINY.
> 
> :moyes8


fkn fite me m8


also we have 8 moyes smileys?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

HHHEE'RES A LIST OF TEAMS I WWAANT TO SEE GET RELEGATED



Spoiler: list













:towns


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Shepard said:


> not us
> not us
> not us
> 
> ...


:moyes1 :moyes2 :moyes3 :moyes4 :moyes5 :moyes6 :moyes7 :moyes8

7

RIP IN PEACE RUNNING MOYES :crying:


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Green Light said:


> HHHEE'RES A LIST OF TEAMS I WWAANT TO SEE GET RELEGATED
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that happened, Newcastle would still find a way to finish second next season ards


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:fist


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Andre said:


> I don't need to ask you for your reasons on Leicester, but why the other two?


Pretty much the exact same reason as you when it comes to Bournemouth. 

Regarding Palace, I think it probably stems from Pardew. Spending all that money, going all them games without a win, worst point ratio in 2016 and now they have Sam who I dislike as a manager too. 

I have a soft spot for Middlesbrough, even though they're clearly out of their depth this season and I hope Defoe can keep Sunderland up. 

I personally think:

- Swansea
- Middlesbrough 
- Sunderland 

Will be the three to go down.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

seabs said:


> *Leicester's effort and intensity going up like that was pretty disgusting but that is why Ranieri probably had to go, however right or wrong it was. Liverpool were awful though and Andre already pointed out how bad Klopp's naiveity was on display there.
> 
> Member when Liverpool fans were talking about this being their season :uhoh*


Fair few Man Utd fans on here thought the same :torres


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Only team I want to go down are Boro who are dire to watch. I guess Hull and Swansea for being poorly run clubs. Bournemouth would be fine to derail the nonsense that is the Eddie Howe hype train. *


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Leicester 
Palace 
Sunderland

There's no chance Leicester go down though. Nor was it ever happening.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Erik. said:


> I personally think:
> 
> - Swansea
> - Middlesbrough
> ...


Weren't you saying Hull were a dead cert to go down a few weeks ago...? :quite All we've done since then is draw at home to Burnley.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rugrat said:


> Weren't you saying Hull were a dead cert to go down a few weeks ago...? :quite All we've done since then is draw at home to Burnley.


Meh, I like Marco Silva. :lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah i want boro gone. they're fucking awful, even against the sides around them. completely understand going and getting a point in dire games against better sides but they struggle to beat other shit sides.

palace and sunderland will probably go down. dont care beyond boro though. and yes, i will also be happy to see the back of holloway mk2 howe


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Seb said:


> Fair few Man Utd fans on here thought the same :torres


Not me

IIRC I think i went with arsenal to win the league :lmao :lmao :lmao

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Hopefully we can raise our game again tomorrow for the visit of Arsenal. We have a great record against the top teams since Klopp took over, so i guess i should be a tad confident. We really need to find some damn consistency though, as we can play Spurs off the park one week, then a fortnight later, put in one of the most abject performances of the season.

Henderson's still out, but Lovren may be back though. Oh, and last week Sturridge had a virus apparently, this week it's a hip injury by all accounts. Sigh.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I would expect both Mings and Ibrahimovic to get retrospective bans. Horrendous from both.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Shocking result against a Bournemouth side that were outclassed by West brom a week ago.

Dire

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm absolutely livid

EVERY SINGLE FUCKING TIME we get a chance to penetrate the top 4 we go soft

Fucking bottlejob pricks the lot of them

Pogba (who deserves the agenda today after that performance) & Ibra were shit today, Ibra was lucky to still be on the fucking pitch along with that Mings cunt

So livid, we don't deserve shit this season honestly..how can we have drawn more at OT than we've won? Absolute joke


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

ogba2:ibra2:jones

As someone who admittedly doesn't watch much serie a, I still don't get the fuss over Pogba. Clumsy, ill disciplined, makes poor decisions on the ball and his technique/skill isn't out of this world. If that's what £89M or whatever buys you for a 23-year-old these days then the transfer market really has become silly. His upward curve of improvement is going to have to be steep to justify that fee.

Eddie Howe setting up with a deep compact 442, after I slated his tactics during the week, the prick. Was still lucky to not lose tbf.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fucking hell United really love 6th place don't they


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hated, adored, never top 4.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Andre said:


> ogba2:ibra2:jones
> 
> As someone who admittedly doesn't watch much serie a, I still don't get the fuss over Pogba. Clumsy, ill disciplined, makes poor decisions on the ball and his technique/skill isn't out of this world. If that's what £89M or whatever buys you for a 23-year-old these days then the transfer market really has become silly. His upward curve of improvement is going to have to be steep to justify that fee.
> 
> Eddie Howe setting up with a deep compact 442, after I slated his tactics during the week, the prick. Was still lucky to not lose tbf.


He was very good in their 14-15 run to the CL final, although ask any Juventus fan and they would all have rated Marchisio over him at the time (and probably Pirlo as well).

Talented player but overrated due to his 'profile' and for scoring some brilliant goals - the fee was absurd. Long term he'll still end up being a good signing in a league very sparse of quality in midfield. I'd be amazed if he ever got near the Ballon d'Or though, which seems to be more important to him than anything else.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I've been saying since day one that he's just a French Carlton Palmer :armfold


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Pirlo covered his ass a lot tbh, the season after Pirlo went he didn't have as good a season as the previous one

Carrick is no Pirlo but I'm surprised Pogba hasn't been near as good as that season, & of course the price tag is always gonna make everything he does be microanalyzed


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Pogba wasn't bad until the last 30 minutes where he and the rest if the team lost the plot.

Just pathetic all round. The red card probably helped Bournemouth, Jones and Ibra really couldn't have been worse. The team selection and subs were baffling and although we created enough to win it's happened far too often for it to be an excuse. The mentality in these games is awful. 

Literally every time we have a chance to get out of 6th we fuck it up. Just accept the position and focus on the cups.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

United going for the MICKEY MOUSE TREBLE then?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Palace win again. 

Another clean sheet too :jet


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Leicester were well worth the win today. Absolutely relentless, especially Vardy who tore Hull apart down the left a few times and deserved at leat one more assist. Wasn't a typical Leicester medium block press and counter attack win either, as they pinned Hull back for a lot of the match. They looked knackered towards the end of the game, which is to be expected after two gritty full throttle performances in a week, after spending 2/3rds of a season phoning it in. Hull weren't really in it for most of the game and only scored due to an N'Didi hospital pass which caught Morgan and Huth out as they scrambled back to deal with the breakaway.

Swansea win because of a textbook cross to Llorente. Pretty sure someone here said that should be their main game plan at the expense of playing "the right way". :bored For all the deserved stick Swansea cop for being a selling club, Llorente has been a great signing for them. Same goes for Olsson so far, who continues to be a threat down the left for them, making a mockery of how Alex Neil froze him out of the side in the premier league last season.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Tom Carroll with fire assists to win games for Swansea. 

:banderas


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Seb said:


> United going for the MICKEY MOUSE TREBLE then?


They'd probably celebrate that like winning the title, now.



































As would we. 

Great memories.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The real Leicester are back... for the time being. 

We weren't as convincing as Monday night, if Hull had better players they could of scored more, but the spirit & energy we showed against Liverpool was there again today.

Albrighton was excellent, Mahrez's best game for months, solid performance from the defence.

Shakespeare's job for sure.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Arsenal, lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

@Brock

Congrats on the win.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Seabs, plz re-add


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> @Brock
> 
> Congrats on the win.


:klopp2

Couldn't watch the game as I'm out and about, but I can't wait to see it when I get back home.

See, this is what's sooooo fucking frustrating about us; our record against the top teams is fantastic, and before today I was confident of a win as it's sort of just expected now against the top teams.

Mind you, it's Everton and City next so it's a big few weeks.

But as for today, WONDERFUL and I'm going just salivate this for now.

:klopp2


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Excellent win. I'm very happy.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Andre said:


> ogba2:ibra2:jones
> 
> As someone who admittedly doesn't watch much serie a, I still don't get the fuss over Pogba. Clumsy, ill disciplined, makes poor decisions on the ball and his technique/skill isn't out of this world. If that's what £89M or whatever buys you for a 23-year-old these days then the transfer market really has become silly. His upward curve of improvement is going to have to be steep to justify that fee.
> 
> Eddie Howe setting up with a deep compact 442, after I slated his tactics during the week, the prick. Was still lucky to not lose tbf.


From Swansea game in Oct up until Liverpool game in Jan he was one our best players this season. Hand on heart he was superb think Jose also switched shape & tactics to 4-3-3/4-1-4-1 with pogba allowed roam about more on left side but his performance levels have dipped since Liverpool game no doubt about that his still got bags of potential & talent some his passes even with performances levels dropping have been superb he should have double assist & goals had bare min. Hit Woodwork least 7 times & players not scored goals off back of some his passes. 

Yesterday however wasn't his day. What I think is an issue is that pogba bit over excited & sometimes gets to wrapped up in game rather play own game so leads to him making daft decisions like doing final 30mins of this game. Most players dont hit prime till 26-27 so Paul only 23 soon 24 his still first season with us so not shocked that performances have been up & down his still inconsistent but times his been brilliant for us to. Said back in Dec when he in great Osiris that not workd class yet but in cusp of it what needs is very consistency first but also up his all around game but got all tools but he needs be coached in certain areas to be a all around top cm if that where he wants to go to otherwise he will never win BPitW awards which what he wants to do/be.

Jose still hasnt yet figured out how to get best out pogba though & how get best outta team as a whole which is still big problem that plagued us all season so far. Jose Given Paul roaming deep playmaker role in a 2 man cm but Paul is very ill disciplined anyway, so he doesn't yet understand where to be & can be quite lazy at times he wants to everywhere when sometimes smartest thing can do is stand still & wait for ball come to him instead he can anywhere yet be nowhere useful. Other issue is carrick has to do all the running for Paul which leaves us open in middle it same when Herrera is there but Ander has legs & energy that carrick no longer has but carrick has better short passing range & is better at protecting back 4 in Ideal world you think Jose wants play all 3 those players in team however our best run of form & our best attacking display has seen us play Mkhi through middle which means need play 4-2-3-1 & Paul need drop deeper & have only 1 cm partner rather then 2 he would have in 4-3-3/4-1-4-1 we were using with Mkhi playing as a 10.

Think that was most annoying thing yesterday that we lacked energy, dynamism & pace see Bournemouth so open first half that missing Mkhi in middle we can't get him back soon enough. Ibra & Wayne aren't a partnership it's either 1 then or none of them in the team even at home to Bournemouth this still is case now & was issue earlier in season. 

Understand why Jose felt need rest Hererra but thought he got it wrong with bringing felliani on instead of Ander. Didn't get that thinking at all. I presume Shaw couldn't last 90mins due to lack of mins he played lately so fair enough but Jesse went to lb but made runs inside which clogged up martial space which was biggest disappointed that when Bournemouth down 10 men we decided not use width Bournemouth giving to us & we ignored martial on left flank & then when Shaw went off martial no longer has anyone supporting him & Jesse & martial in same spaces just huge wasted chance it's smaller issue in large issue but Jose hasn't quite figured out that martial is one of our biggest threat in attack & can't get best outta him we try funnel attacks down middle to much & ignore martial on sides so his often left standing there doing nothing so martial should make more inside runs good example of this is Pedro at barca & Chelsea actually but we should find him more & try play him in more instead of using Ibra down middle to mix our game up a bit. 

Other issues are build up play is to slow & as mentioned we lacked pace in attack bar martial yesterday it's something can see Jose now thinking more about towards end of this season & Into summer but need to play faster & need faster players in attack. Chelsea great example of what I'm thinking watch how fast & direct there attacking play is how got around deep compact def in Swansea last weekend also combined it with great movement in final 3rd our movement is very static but it's a learning curve for the team I believe we will get there but it will take time.

Shit result yesterday should won the game before Bournemouth pen. Should done more in 2nd Half as well. Game done now need win v boro away in league in 2 weeks time now which be hard game as they to like play deep defence compact way & be struggle break them down. Also pretty sure Ibra & Mings both get a retrospective ban from FA some point during this week.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hitting the post means you weren't accurate enough to score.

Based on France @ the Euro's one thing you don't do if you want to get the best out of Pogba is sign Griezmann, which Joal.com is convinced will happen. You'll get a better team though, and one of the _real _best players in the world.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

joal.com doesn't want it. The editors there would rather he join a blue team in London, where he'd be better in my *cough cough* in their opinion. But joal.com has a lot of inside sources and have a success rate of 103%. That's hard to argue against.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

joal.com is fake news. sad.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Seb said:


> Hitting the post means you weren't accurate enough to score.
> 
> Based on France @ the Euro's one thing you don't do if you want to get the best out of Pogba is sign Griezmann, which Joal.com is convinced will happen. You'll get a better team though, and one of the _real _best players in the world.


Yeah that's fair. But that something I can see him wanting to improve upon next season. He always seems like rushing his shooting when 1 on 1. Yesterday game showed this again never looked like in control that chance that Boruc saved but his making great run & getting into those areas which is skill in itself but become better player then you need to take chances you create & show clinical ruthless side to his game. It's something pogba hasn't done consistently this season think like 8 Chances hit woodwork with so far maybe more then that & amount times had 1 on 1 where shoot straight at GK. God it's frustrating when should pick side then slot it in. But that skill that will come exp & time I'm sure of that.

I can only see team going towards a 4-2-3-1/4-2-2-2 shape if we're get greizmann & Jose will move pogba deeper alongside another cm from next season onwards & judging by what done with Mkhi this season moving him off Rw to 10 spot having knock on effect of moving pogba into deeper role in a 2 man cm. Seems Jose already thinking longer term & planning for things for next season now. Like I said if pogba wants become top cm in that type of role then needs lot coaching & need learn how do everything in that deeper role but that going to take a lot of time, practice & skill. He had talent & potential to do that but his always to my mind looked far better & more comfortable when has least 2 cms around him doing dirty work whilst he roams not about knowing that 2 others cms will be around to cover him.

Greizmann discussion is for another thread & time but I think we still need CL football to be 100% sure of getting him. Know signed pogba without CL last summer but I can see Jose giving Griezmann 7 shirt & playing is as 10/2nd striker role that he excels at & be very excited see him in our team & in PL. His one of best players around in my eyes who most team in Europe would want in there team. So of course I would want him to join us in the summer.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I think you have very little chance of getting him personally (assuming Simeone stays), but maybe he can be swayed by insane wages like Pogba was. There's been reports but there was with Bale, Ronaldo, Neymar, Thiago, Kroos all over the last few seasons.

He had a very meh start to the season but has been as good as anyone i've seen since Xmas. Scored an insane goal last week.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Seb said:


> I think you have very little chance of getting him personally (assuming Simeone stays), but maybe he can be swayed by insane wages like Pogba was. There's been reports but there was with Bale, Ronaldo, Neymar, Thiago, Kroos all over the last few seasons.
> 
> He had a very meh start to the season but has been as good as anyone i've seen since Xmas. Scored an insane goal last week.


Think difference between those players & now is Jose is here. Really believe that I don't think signed pogba signed for us regardless of fee or wages offered unless Jose was our manager. Think that still case now no matter where we finish Jose has ability to get players interested it's same situation as Pep at city even if they finish outside top4 I would expect them sign big & get in big names due to mainly Pep being someone who players want play for. 

I think we will be offering him £250k week wages min can't see how we won't as sort fee players that calibre would demand & type wages we can offer & would need offer to get him anyway. Also don't see the fee being a issue I'm convinced club/ed/Jose will be fine with meeting his £85m release clause. 

It's More of question of if he wants leave to la liga, Madrid & Atletico for us this summer my heart says he wants new adventure & Jose think wanted him at Chelsea anyway so don't see that changing now but we need a player like him in terms of ability & style anyway. 

I read somewhere that due to atletico moving to a new stadium next season they need raise some cash from somewhere which tends to always mean they need sell someone or few players. Don't know how true that rumour/report was but that might be reason why he goes now. Simeone I think only stay another season anyway always felt like he would stay their so can lead them into the new stadium then he will head off in 2018 summer but might be case of griezmann wanting to go now cos Atletico themselves may not have CL football next season due to Real Socidedad breathing down their necks although looking at it we might not have CL look forward to next season either so meh.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Garbage performance yeaterday. Another home game we should have won comfortably but this one was nothing to do with fortune (he didn't make the squad today mwahahaha) and all on a lack of quality. Still think we'll get 4th ahead of Arsenal and Liverpool who look like losing away from home more often than not at the moment. We at least very rarely lose which could get us some important draws in these away games at City, Arsenal and Spurs. Fully expect Jose to stink those games up but they'll be great points if we get them. 

Pogba's finishig is really poor for a player of his quality and the positions he gets himself in. Would be a 15 goal a season player if he had the finishing of a Lampard when clean in on goal. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

leroy sane is going to be something absolutely special. his pace and skill on the ball already puts him in a top bracket alone. just needs to work on his composure at times, but that's hardly the worst thing for a 21 year old kid.

there's quite a bit of garry bale about him.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Nobody will talk about it when it comes to goal of the season but Chelsea's first was one of the best you'll see this season. *


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It'll also go down as one of the stupidest moments of the season courtesy of Mark Noble.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Damn. 2-0 up in 50 mins and then locking the game down for the last 40 games. I love that ability. We'll get called boring for it. But I don't really care. Love how solid we are.

Edit: Why I post before the end of the game? Ah well. Perfect scoreline in prediction and I do have Lanzini in fantasy, so :shrug


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

didnt you complain all the time when it happened in the past :armfold


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Maybe when we used to do it at 1-0, which is never safe, imo.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

closing off games how fucking BORING


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:homer2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

#WengerSanchezOzilOut ards

Arsenal need to clean shop and rebuild. There's not going to be a quick solution to our problems, it's time for a clean slate and to bring in some hungry lions. Use the funds from those diva's and craft a new team.

Call me crazy but I'd honestly like to see Paul Clements replace Wenger. It's time we had some solid British leadership again.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Sherwood imo

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Why do you want Sanchez out? 

Clement has only been in top management for eight games. It's the same as I feel re: Silva (though he had other experience), I don't think that six months at a relegation fodder side merits the Arsenal job.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Rugrat said:


> Why do you want Sanchez out?


To use the funds to rebuild the squad. He's a great player but I don't feel like his heart is with the club anymore. Might as well cash in before it's too late.

I know I am in the minority here but I am realist who understands once Wenger goes there's going to be a long road ahead of us. I can't see the likes of Sanchez and Ozil being willing to tough it out.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Three games for Ibrahimovic seems a bit lenient. 

Im guessing this is just English games, so will be interesting to see how Man Utd cope without him considering the general consensus is that he's carrying United. 

Chelsea (FA Cup), Middlesbrough & West Brom (League) are the games he misses then?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*How is it lenient? It's literally the standard. Cup doesn't matter until you reach the Final so I'm not bothered about that one. We should be sitting deep against Chelsea and hitting them on the break so having Rashford up front will help there. Boro game he'll be missed most but it's not a disaster. Back in time for the big league matches. *


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Didn't Dembele get an 6 match ban for touching someones cheek?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*And yet it's the same punishment Aguero got for trying to maim a human being. It's a funny world we live in. *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Erik. said:


> Didn't Dembele get an 6 match ban for touching someones cheek?


Is that the new term for eye gouging?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

seabs said:


> *And yet it's the same punishment Aguero got for trying to maim a human being. It's a funny world we live in. *


kun got 4 games. after getting 3 for missing winston reid.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

has that Seth Rollins wanna be Mings copped his suspension yet?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It was 3 for the challenge and 1 extra for his second offence. So the tackle alone was a 3 game ban. *


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Bans seem fair to me, 5 for Mings and 3 for Ibra was what I said at the time.

I'd be tempted to knock a game off Ibra though on the basis that Mings deserved it and is a massive cunt.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Wasn't it Zlatan who ran into someone's elbow recently to try to con the officials? Shame the suspension isn't longer IMO


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

That isn't the same as stamping on someone's head. He retaliated to Mings, Mings' was clearly worse.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

I agree and it was moreso said in jest at the suggestion of knocking a game off Zlatan's suspension (which itself may not have been a serious suggestion)


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

http://www.skysports.com/football/n...ning-and-sprint-stats-hint-at-arsenal-problem

but he cares :hmm:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Seb said:


> Bans seem fair to me, 5 for Mings and 3 for Ibra was what I said at the time.
> 
> *I'd be tempted to knock a game off Ibra though on the basis that Mings deserved it and is a massive cunt.*


if only the FA shared your logic. Seb for FA plz


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

deserves a lifetime ban for looking like a nonce.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Boro/City the highlight of the day enaldo2

Boro play exactly how you would imagine considering they're under a 'small' club under a coach who learnt everything he knew under Mourinho. 19 goals in 27 Premier League games.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Wexit :mj4


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

lol at Wexit

Thanks though 4rsenal


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Wexit may be the dumbest thing I've heard for 2017...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Solid performance today. Kane injury being the only negative. A lot of eagle eyed people on Twitter were saying that he said "Same as before" to Pochettino before going down the tunnel in reference to the ankle injury he suffered at Sunderland earlier in the season. Could be out for the season, which would be detrimental. We didn't actually lose any games in the league when Kane was out injured before but we clearly missed him - then again, we weren't playing with the fluidity that we are under the new formation and I do feel Son/Eriksen/Alli roaming around would be a threat to everyone, not to mention that our fixtures over the coming month and a half are very generous to us. Very happy for Janssen finally getting his goal from open play, reminded me of when Soldado got the winner at home to Everton that one time. He can't seem to catch a break though, was seconds away from being the last ever cup goalscorer at White Hart Lane before Son took that away from him :lol

Also, great to see Winks get more minutes. 99 passes attempted today, 97 completed with 71 of them being forward passes. I think he'll be our first choice central midfielder come next season if I am honest with you. Keeps things ticking nicely.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Slow and lethargic performance again today. Poor game overall and it's more relief than celebration on getting the three points. Which at this stage, is needed.

City away next week in a crunch game. Still, our record is second to none against the other top teams so I hope we'll be back on our metal. I assume Henderson and Sturridge (of course) will still be out. Lovren could be back tho. Maybe Firmino too.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

poor today but the 3 points is all that matters
we'll cruise past city next week


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Ibrahimovic, Rooney, Rashford and Martial all missing tomorrow

11 MEN BEHIND THE BALL :hoganutd


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah tonight is looking pretty hopeless.

Talk of Mkhi as a false 9 which I think would be a waste as he's so effective running from deep. I'd rather go with Lingard or even Fellaini as they've actually played the role before.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I guess Fellaini plays up front if Rashford can't play, and then Mata/Mkhi behind with a midfield 3 of Carrick/Pogba/Herrera

:hoganutd

or we try and do something with Mkhi/Mata/Young/Lingard as a front four with some pace ahead of two of Carrick/Pogba/Herrera

:hoganutd

either way

:hoganutd


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

haribo said:


> Ibrahimovic, Rooney, Rashford and Martial all missing tomorrow
> 
> 11 MEN BEHIND THE BALL :hoganutd


it's a mourinho team vs a big side, it would be 11 behind the ball regardless.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*That is actually the way to play against this Chelsea team though tbf. Don't give them any opportunities on the counter and restrict them to long range shots and crosses. They're good enough to get through that unlike Liverpool and I agree it's a knock in general against Jose but it's the way to play tonight. We don't need extra time with the Rostov game still to be won on Thursday though. Cup doesn't matter until you get to the Final anyway. *


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Asolutely bizarre. A wild Darmian appears. Young getting consective ganes while Mata and Carrick miss out again, playing a 3-5-3 and leaving out Blind. Wat?

Good that Rashford is fit at least. Save us Mkhi.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

We might need to play '3-5-3'


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Vader said:


> We might need to play '3-5-3'


:fist


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Satisfying win against a DIRTY United. Hope they smash them at OT in a few weeks too. Absolute worst of Diego Costa tonight, Hasn't seemed like the player he was before the China speculation. Really hope he gets replaced in the Summer. Cahill awful but w/e good to get the win


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

That FA Cup final four :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

This is the problem when you don't get enough game time in players. Costa could do with competition so that he can't behave the ridiculous manner he did tonight, but Michy hasn't played enough and it's too late in the season to play him now.

Edit: Conte vs Mourinho is going to get far worse than what we saw today, imo. Fully expecting it to get as bad as Mourinho vs Benitez. If they last anyway...


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Doubt it gets that bad

Roman will sack conte for bombing in Europe next season (if he doesnt go to inter in the summer ) so not enough time for a hatred to develop 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

rojo is a DISGUSTING MAN and should get the same ban mings did.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lukaku for Rooney in a straight swap:dance

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Kiz said:


> rojo is a DISGUSTING MAN and should get the same ban mings did.


and of course Michael Oliver saw it so no action can be taken lel


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Boro have sacked Karanka :trump2


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

They haven't had a win in 10 games and look like they're doing down, can't say I'm too surprised.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Andre said:


> Boro have sacked Karanka :trump2


inb4 mclaren


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Surprised that Pardew isn't among the faves for the job, seems like the ideal job for him.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Pearson being linked as a favorite today. Kept Leicester up and is a former player. Can see why.

Hiddink too been linked but not sure I could see that happening.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Arsenal :lmao

I thought we were bad at set pieces. 

This team has no :focus


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Just seen a stat that Pulis has managed in 36 games after reaching 40 points with Stoke, Palace and West Brom and only won 5 of them. Incredible.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

hahahaha


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Usually go to West Brom away but when my pal got in touch last week to say he had got me a ticket i told him to ram it. Absolutely spineless set of twats this group of players are led by a stubborn out of date cretinous shitstaine of a old man. Would love to get the cunt in a sharpshooter and break his back. The more I listen to his interviews the more convinced i am that he is going nowhere. Totally depressing


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Absolutely spineless set of twats this group of players are led by a stubborn out of date cretinous shitstaine of a old man. Would love to get the cunt in a sharpshooter and break his back.


:focus :focus :focus

I do not condone assaulting pensioners.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Vader said:


> :focus :focus :focus
> 
> I do not condone assaulting pensioners.


Nor do I pal but for that pissflap i will make a exception. I would legit poke him in his eyes if given half a chance. I am beyond disenchanted with the old fool now


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Wenger says he's made his decision and will announce it very soon.

Surely he's not re-signing?


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Arsenal got City next too lel. Surely Wenger is gone.

Even I feel pretty comfortable saying Chelsea will win the league now. 13 points looks completely insurmountable with the run of games City have now and Spurs' injury problems. Big relief to win that game


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

The Ev :bow


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843167971103199233
:claude


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843167971103199233
> :claude


hil2


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> Wenger says he's made his decision and will announce it very soon.
> 
> Surely he's not re-signing?


I have a horrible feeling it will be announced this week he has signed a 2 year extension

I have my noose ready


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Rowdy Yates said:


> I have a horrible feeling it will be announced this week he has signed a 2 year extension
> 
> I have my noose ready


Got hold of Wenger's speech for you pal


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Atlanta United are genuine contenders in their 1st season loooool :lmao

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Nigel Farage said:


> Atlanta United are genuine contenders in their 1st season loooool :lmao
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


get outta here with that MLS trash :fergie

good result vs Boro, bit shaky at the back at times especially Smalling, but 3 points in the end is much needed. once we took off Mata our shape suffered and we looked poor, but AGENT VALDES with a helping hand sealed it


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Well that turned out harder than it needed to be.

Defence did well to :focus after Southampton got a goal back.

10 home wins on the bounce.

Burnley away next, won't be easy.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

My gawd, the level of finishing in that game was fucking hilarious


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'm all for a John Stones bashing so I'll be the first to say he had a great game today. Finishing was sunday league standards though. If City can come through the next 2 games at Arsenal and Chelsea with something they should have top 4 wrapped up with their run in. Liverpool on paper have a very easy run in from now but it's them games they've been dropping points in. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

wonder how badly sterling needs to get fouled before he gets a pelanty. gets shoved, no pelanty. has snake milner go through the back of him, no pelanty. clichy wins the ball, pelanty. absolutely fixed.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Tackle on Sterling was 100% a penalty. Ridiculous that the ref didn't spot it. Tackle by Clichy was also a penalty. He may have touched the ball, but he went straight through the man to get it, which is a foul. Both teams extemely wasteful. Should have been more than one goal for both teams. Probably a fair result in the end.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

clichy manages to get the ball without touching firmino and then knocks him over.

klavan also held back kun in the milner pelanty call too. if spotted he would've been sent off. but they never seem to spot them.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Both teams extemely wasteful. Should have been more than one goal for both teams.


yep


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

few stone wall pens missed, chances wasted by both sides as well
id actually turned away and said can we hold on to this lead when firmino passed it in for lallana 

he should be fined for that miss hahaha


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Lallana could walk into my house to take a shit and miss the toilet for all I care. Arguably our player of the season so he can do what he likes

Elsewhere


> Manchester City have been charged by the Football Association with failing to "ensure their players conducted themselves in an orderly fashion" during Sunday's game against Liverpool
> http://www.bbc.com/sport/football/39333531


POOR management and captainship from Pep and Silva respectively smgdfh :no:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

It was a poor miss but Lallana has been such an important player for us and remains such a key aspect of our play that meh, it happens.

I quite enjoyed the game overall tbh despite the wasted chances and all the other shit going on. Our record against the top teams still :drose

Just those pesky 'lower' teams eh.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Kiz said:


> clichy manages to get the ball without touching firmino and then knocks him over.


Firmino was booked in the first half for a perfectly good tackle from behind so :firmino


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Apparently Wenger has signed a new 2 year deal and theyre waiting for the right moment to announce it

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

It is going to be announced in the next day or two that Wenger has signed a new 2 year contact. My passion for Arsenal is dwindling by the day. Absolute farce


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Good on you Arsene, don't give in to the boo boys :clap


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I don't see him being offered the contract in all honesty. Surely the board would just wait until the end of the season to see if he gets to 4th, the timing of this being at the time of Arsenal's downward spiral makes me think his contract won't be renewed.

Just my not particularly informed £0.02 on the situation


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Imagine if they finish 5th :banderas

They'll get in the CL places though. Just need more (top)fourcus..... :focus


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Rugrat said:


> I don't see him being offered the contract in all honesty. Surely the board would just wait until the end of the season to see if he gets to 4th, the timing of this being at the time of Arsenal's downward spiral makes me think his contract won't be renewed.
> 
> Just my not particularly informed £0.02 on the situation


It is common knowledge around the club that a new 2 year deal has been on the table since last summer. I think that is what angers the Wenger out brigade even more. No matter how shit we are, how much we go backwards the decision to stay or go is his and his alone. It is beyond a farce. Apparently even the chief exec at Arsenal Ivan Gazidas addresses Arsene as boss :lmao. You could not make this shit up


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

DA said:


> Firmino was booked in the first half for a perfectly good tackle from behind so :firmino


did we get a pelanty for it?

:hmmm

as for our fine


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843923957388627969
throw the fucking book at us. look at them go.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844483058116018177


R.I.P

A club legend. One of the original boot room and one of the most respected people in the clubs history.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Filth.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Fucking Welsh SCUM!

Scything down my beloved boy in his prime seconds after that cunt Bale tried the same on Johno. Hope those sheep fucking shitheads sink into the sea.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

We Mbappe soon.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Marca really ramping up the Hazard to Madrid story. When that starts to happen then... The only hope we seem to have is Bayern knocking out Madrid and Barca overtaking them in the league, which causes Zidane to be fired and then maybe they'll drop interest, since I think this is more what Zidane wants than Perez.

Gonna really miss watching him play if he does leave. Frustrating as hell at times because he really should have been better than he is, but easily the most talented player I've seen play for Chelsea ever.

If we lose Costa and Courtois as well... I'd actually be shocked in Costa actually stays. While Courtois may stay if we ask Madrid to lay off him if we do a deal for Hazard.

I'm going back to negative Joel :sad:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

sell hazard to bayern, get ahead of the curve :trump2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

How about telling Real/Bayern/Barca to go fuck themselves for a change


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

SkyBet are strongly in favour of Costa, Hazard and Courtois all staying. 

I really don't see Mbappe going to Man Utd this season at least, more likely he stays at Monaco for the time being.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if hazard was going to leave he would've done it last season when he and his mates stopped trying.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Kiz said:


> if hazard was going to leave he would've done it last season when he and his mates stopped trying.


I imagine top teams would have been pretty put off by that. Some probably still are. He's an outrageous talent - Would probably be top 5 in the world if his attitude was right.

Chelsea's main target in the summer is Sanchez according to the Guardian, which I have fully expected to happen for a while. Would be pretty glorious if Wenger is around to oversee that little transaction.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> I imagine top teams would have been pretty put off by that. Some probably still are. He's an outrageous talent - Would probably be top 5 in the world if his attitude was right.


That whole debacle at Chelsea is more damming On Jose than anyone else IMO. If it was Hazard alone who downed tools then it is all on him but it was numerous members of the squad (Costa, Matic, Courtois, Cesc ) to name a few. How a manger lost so many players in such a short space of time and to the extent that he lost them tells its own story 



> Chelsea's main target in the summer is Sanchez according to the Guardian, which I have fully expected to happen for a while. Would be pretty glorious if Wenger is around to oversee that little transaction.


:nowords


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kiz said:


> if hazard was going to leave he would've done it last season when he and his mates stopped trying.


Said he didn't want to leave Chelsea after being crap. Said that if he leaves, he wants to "go out like a boss" winning something for the fans to remember.

Lo and behold...

If he goes he goes. Will be extremely hard to replace, but I knew when he joined that he wasn't going to stay forever.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Madrid are well overdue a big galactico signing at this stage. Not sure where Hazard fits into the team but that's never stopped them before. Chelsea will sign Sanchez for less than 76% of the Hazard fee and be just fine. The harder one to replace will be Costa and/or Courtious. *


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Lallana out for a month

My rage level is at about 29/10


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hazard is a fantastic player, and would warrant the attention from Madrid, but a lot of people seem to correlate being a great dribbler with talent, in reality he's never been anywhere near a top 5 player in the world. He's not even the best player in his own team.

Although maybe he gets to that sort of level one day with the right team/manager.

Sanchez has shown more than Hazard in the long term if you're looking at both over a 5 year period (he's been better this season as well imo although they've both been superb), and would be a more than adequate replacement. Wenger should quit on the spot if that move came off (although he should've quit years ago regardless).


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Lallana

:MAD

Fuck England. Merseyside derby on Saturday too and it's a crucial period in the season.

Fuck sake.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*At least he wasn't injured by his own team mate. Chris taking being protective of your spot to new levels. *


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

seabs said:


> *At least he wasn't injured by his own team mate. Chris taking being protective of your spot to new levels. *


And he's got injured himself. So we're left with two fit centre backs, one of which is playing in South America tonight. 

Classic international break.

Edit: They've already played actually. 2-0 drubbing in the altitude of Bolivia. Get him a banana. LOL at Argentina.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

"I am happy in London and hope to finish my contract there. I'd like to stay in the city with a team that is winning things, that has a winning mentality." - Alexis


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Di Marzio is saying Bayern are the front runners for Griezmann. If we’re both in for him and he chooses them it should at least make for a hilarious response from Mourinho.

Delaney says along with Griezmann we’re after the Monaco trio of Fabinho, Bakayoko and Mbappe – The latter of which is going to be wanted by everyone. Fabinho is probably the player I want the most – Very well rounded, can fill in anywhere across midfield and at Right Back. Bakayoko I’m not nearly as convinced with, still looks very raw.

God this international week has been more depressingly boring than usual.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I may have to retire if Griezmann goes to Bayern.

@Seb @Goku


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Bakayoko is talented and has potential to fill but his cost will far outreach his value atm. Not that that means anything to us but Fabinho would likely be cheaper and is better. Plus he's a very strong RB if needed too. Perfect fit to slot into the team over Carrick. If we could get him and Mendy and offload Rooney it would be a tremendous transfer window. *


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Mata has had surgery on a groin injury. May miss the rest of the season.

The injuries hadn't been nearly bad this season and now they're dropping like flies. Lovely timing. I can see West Brom giving us a very frustrating game.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

They're a good side 

Would be very surprised if we beat them comfortably 

Expect another dour home draw

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Merseyside derby coming up. Everton are playing well so it should be a good game.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Mane and Coutinhos goals. :mark: wens3

We concede from a corner yet again. :mj2 

Barkley should be sent off.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp2

Really good win. I know Everton wern't at full strength but it's still a derby and we played some good stuff again today. Even Origi scored.

Mane is just class. We're in good form atm and hopefully that continues as we look to cement top four, which is within our grasp.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I hope Mane isn't injured too bad. :mj2 

Never EVER gets old beating Everton. :klopp2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah, I REALLY hope Mane is alright. 

Three straight wins in Klopp's first three derbies too.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Little scumbag fucks :mj4

Barkley is such a nothing footballer :mj4

Never felt more confident before a game than I did today. Easy


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Glad you posted that after you'd already won, DA. Such confidence.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

10 mins gone & Chelsea are 2-1 down dayum


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Man United are just so frustrating to watch

Over reliant on Zlatan

We don't deserve 4th tbh, just win the Europa lol, smh


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Vader said:


> Glad you posted that after you'd already won, DA. Such confidence.


Was there ever any doubt? :mane


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Yet another 0-0 home draw fpalm


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Nigel Farage said:


> Expect another dour home draw
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


:bosque

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Glorious results today Spurs winning and Chelsea and Utd dropping points only 7 in it now can the impossible happen and we make up those 7 in the last 8 games :hmmm


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Well that was predictable.

Horrible fixture to play with the injuries/suspensions we had. Rashford and Lingard are just pitiful against that sort of defensive team - Ibra and Pogba were badly missed. Mkhi and Martial were disappointing.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

blues brushed aside with the usual ease. never ever thought barkley has the potential some think he has 
hes literally never had a break out performance


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Hope Mane's scan doesn't reveal too bad of an injury tbh :klopp Esp with Lallana out too.

Not a fan of Palace but I'm glad Sakho is doing well now he's in the team. They've picked up form too since then.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/39470336

Wenger said retiring is like dying

Fully expect him to sign the 2yr


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

He knows he doesn't have to retire if he leaves Arsenal, doesn't he lol? I said before but it wouldn't surprise me at all if he stays on tbh. He's that stubborn that he'll cling onto that job forever by the looks of it.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Brock said:


> Hope Mane's scan doesn't reveal too bad of an injury tbh :klopp Esp with Lallana out too.
> 
> Not a fan of Palace but I'm glad Sakho is doing well now he's in the team. They've picked up form too since then.


He won't be playing mid week, so I'm guessing Origi comes in for him. Fingers crossed the injury isn't serious.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

lol equalized then conceded


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

absolutely fuming we couldnt finish that off. AGAIN. still happens way too often that the weak links of the side continually let everyone else down. stones and navas were good, but again the goals came from clichy not being able to use his fucking legs properly and otamendi being absolutely bitched by the equally shit mustafi.

then yaya comes on for a half and decides he cant be arsed running today, and slows everything to a standstill. should've absolutely smashed them. didn't. paid for it. again. everton, boro, chelsea, spurs, arsenal. all dropped points when we should've gone on and won them.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

There is no title race imo, Chelsea will smash City on Wednesday.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chelsea don't smash anyone. I hope we'll be able to bounce back and I actually expect to as our reaction to losing has been good this season. If we win it'll be by 1 or 2.

7 point gap with 9 games to go _should_ be too much work for Spurs to do, but football can be daft at times. Chelsea fucked up big time yesterday because this was surely counted as a banker in the 7 games needed to win the league.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

Joel said:


> Chelsea don't smash anyone. I hope we'll be able to bounce back and I actually expect to as our reaction to losing has been good this season. If we win it'll be by 1 or 2.
> 
> 7 point gap with 9 games to go _should_ be too much work for Spurs to do, but football can be daft at times. Chelsea fucked up big time yesterday because this was surely counted as a banker in the 7 games needed to win the league.


With the amount of chances you created yesterday and watching City's defending today, I think it could be a convincing scoreline. 

Chelsea would need significant injuries to Kante, Luiz, Hazard or Costa if they're going to drop enough points. I can't see it happening.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Arsenal are shite


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

MOYES :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seriously overblown story. He's clearly taking the poss.

Managers say and do crazy shit in the heat of the moment. As a veteran player of Football Manager I can say that while I don't hate laptops, I smashed them all the same.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Moyes :bosque



Spoiler


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks like zlatan is off to la in the summer then.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Melissa Reddy‏Verified account @melissaReddy_ 18s18 seconds ago

Klopp on Mane: "It's not 100% clear. We have to wait until the knee is not so swollen anymore. Clear thing: he won't be available tomorrow."


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Didn't expect him to be available tomorrow tbh but I hope it's only minor and he's back this month at least.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

would sum up our season if big vic comes on as a sub tonight and injures himself again, just like the last time he played for us

at least cattermole is back tho, might show some fight for once


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Worst undefeated run ever.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I think both Arsenal and Man Utd have 1 win in the league since 11th Feb.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849360096681488387
cool


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Forwards were atrocious aside from Zlatan, who played well and was robbed of a great header. Rashford garbage again when starting, Lingard just is garbage. Mkhi was poor at the weekend but ridiculous that he wasn't starting. 

We started forcing it far too early, Pogba was especially guilty of trying to play the killer ball too often. Herrera and Bailly were excellent. Good to see Shaw responding positively, probably denied a goal by that goat fucker Williams.

Fuck Everton anyways. Where was that performance on Saturday you cunts? Europa or bust now for sure. Would be expecting us to rest players in some league games going forward.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

at least everton upgraded when they sold stones. no way ashley best cb on the planet williams would do something so stupid like save the ball right in front of his keeper. no way


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Tbf, he has been better for Everton than Stones was last year. Experience and maybe a far better manager helps of course. Don't be salty. You bought Stones for potential more than current ability. I doubt City management expected him to be a world beater already. He's improved and looked far more comfortable as the season has progressed so the development is on track.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

wouldnt i be being salty if i was upset we had stones and not williams?


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

erm stones is shite, a few fancy passes doesnt make you a decent defender
michael keane is a better player than stones


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

him being a more than decent defender makes him a decent defender.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Kiz. Right now. 



















































THERE'S ONLY ONE WORD TO DESCRIBE YOU. AND I'M GONNA SPELL. IT. OUT. FOR YA. ESS AY ELL TEE WHY. SAAAAAAALTY. 


I'mma leave now. See you all next season. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:fist


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Seabs your thoughts on Shaw being made the new scapegoat now that the previous scapegoat has been shipped off to Murcia?

Also your thoughts on Jose taking the much criticised LvG's team, adding a promising young defender, the Bundesliga player of the year, arguably the most talented striker to ever sign for United, and the most expensive player in the history of football, and then doing worse in the league? This all in spite of UNITED LUCK :hmm: 

:mourinhopropagandamachine


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

"Murcia"? You mean 'Murica, right?

In fairness to Mourinho, literal every club's goalkeeper turns into superman when they face him and it only happens to Man Utd and no other club.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Mane needs surgery and will likely be out for the rest of the season

:klopp

:klopp

Lallana/Henderson also still out. Matip likely to be missing tonight too......but Sturridge could be available......until he knocks his foot on the curb stepping out of his car of course and is then ruled out for a month or something.

I wonder if Bournemouth will go all defensive tonight like at OT or they'll fancy their chances against us atm. We should still take the three points as their defense is a cakewalk to go through tbh, so we'll see.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Rugrat said:


> "Murcia"? You mean 'Murica, right?
> 
> In fairness to Mourinho, literal every club's goalkeeper turns into superman when they face him and it only happens to Man Utd and no other club.


how many times has that genuinely happened? im sure that hol would have XG GRAPHS that show united take shots from poor positions. their players dont get into the box nearly as often as players from other clubs. miki is the highest at the club averaging 4.8 touches in the oppositions box a game. that's comfortably behind raheem sterling (8.55). other top 4 clubs have their players averaging over 6.

they're just a van gaal side that has moved a bit further up the pitch.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Kiz said:


> how many times has that genuinely happened? im sure that hol would have XG GRAPHS that show united take shots from poor positions. their players dont get into the box nearly as often as players from other clubs. miki is the highest at the club averaging 4.8 touches in the oppositions box a game. that's comfortably behind raheem sterling (8.55). other top 4 clubs have their players averaging over 6.
> 
> they're just a van gaal side that has moved a bit further up the pitch.


The XG guy on twitter has said we've been ridiculously wasteful with great chances and has been constantly praising Mourinho, so no.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:Hutz

he's shit m9


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

as kiz mentioned, uttd's xg is hugely inflated by spamming shots. I don't watch utd games often but the biggest difference i can see from lvg to mou going off the basic stats is that mou encourages shots and final balls that have very little chance of being converted as opposed to lvg who wanted to be conservative with possession and finish an attack only when the chance of scoring was very high.

'goalkeepers turn to superman' is a very flimsy excuse.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Shaw 'used his body with my brain' "He was in front of me and i was making every decision for him"

:uhoh

OUCH.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

While we do take a lot of long shots, Pogba mostly, we have absolutely been missing great chances. Watch any of the highlights and there's basically a season worth of sitters missed in about 5 games. 

Recently is hasn't been the case as often, the football has been worse for whatever reason but the period before Christmas, the Stoke away game, the hull game, the first half of the Bournemouth game - they were ridiculous.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Goku said:


> 'goalkeepers turn to superman' is a very flimsy excuse.


Agreed. I wasn't being serious in the second paragraph, it's an excuse oft thrown around for United underperforming.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Except it's literally true.

https://www.whoscored.com/Players/14111/Fixtures/Artur-Boruc

https://www.whoscored.com/Players/19782/Fixtures/Darren-Randolph

https://www.whoscored.com/Players/17708/Fixtures/Tom-Heaton

https://www.whoscored.com/Players/8195/Fixtures/Lee-Grant

https://www.whoscored.com/Players/18310/Fixtures/Eldin-Jakupovic

All _BY FAR_ their highest ratings of the season at Old Trafford - While Whoscored isn't perfect, it's pretty objective. Is not conspiracy. OR MAYBE IT IS.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

every team that sees a lot of the ball misses great chances. Man City, Real, Barca, Bayern, Juve all miss a boatload of chances. I don't know for certain that Utd don't miss more, but I doubt they miss that much more for it to be a key factor.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Goku said:


> every team that sees a lot of the ball misses great chances. Man City, Real, Barca, Bayern, Juve all miss a boatload of chances. I don't know for certain that Utd don't miss more, but I doubt they miss that much more for it to be a key factor.


According to squawka we've created more chances (231) than any other club at home and are 14th in goals scored at home, level with Swansea and Hull. Even if with a pretty loose definition of what accounts for a "chance" that's pretty crazy.

I've yet to see many stats that haven't backed up most United fans claims that it's insane how often we've played well and not got the goals whether through great keeping, bad luck or just dreadful finishing.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

So Pep wants a trophy for 4th now too...

When Wenger said it he was laughed at hysterically. I now await the same treatment for this clown.




































He's still a clown if he beats us tonight :armfold


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

He's a clown either way. Sabbatical-taking fanny.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

The joys of 6th

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Go away Spurs.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Massive win. Yet again, not sure it was really deserved against City but makes up for Palace where we were pretty dominant. I don't see us throwing away a 7 point lead but I do wish Spurs' injury problems would actually lead to them dropping points...
Really hoping Costa gets dropped soon. He is a total liability right now


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Sweet smell of 17th :lenny

Bottom of the table seems tighter than usual, only nine points between 9th and the relegation spaces


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rugrat said:


> Sweet smell of 17th :lenny
> 
> Bottom of the table seems tighter than usual, only nine points between 9th and the relegation spaces


And I hope you keep it. Swansea gotta go :armfold


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

League will either be sewn up within the next 11 days or blow wide open. 

We play before Chelsea on Saturday and have a chance to go 4 points behind before they travel away to Bournemouth. 

We then have Bournemouth at home the following week whilst Chelsea trave away at Old Trafford. 

I think today's result settled it in Chelseas favour personally. A draw would have given us more hope but we aren't going away. 

5 points clear of Liverpool with a game in hand and 7 points clear of Man City. I would love for us to finish 2nd and keep up the continuous improvement under Pochettino.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Fucking defensive mistakes.

:MAD

We're our own worst enemy when the pressure is on. Nice goal by Coutinho tho and hey, Origi scored. Yay.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Extremely disappointing. I don't understand why Klopp went so negative after going 2-1 up. We were in full control but decides to substitute Coutinho for Klavan in the 65th minute. Why? We're so poor defensively and it's been like that for a while. Klopp needs to invest time in making us stronger defensively for the future.

Top four race is going to go down to the wire.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Erik. said:


> League will either be sewn up within the next 11 days or blow wide open.
> 
> We play before Chelsea on Saturday and have a chance to go 4 points behind before they travel away to Bournemouth.
> 
> ...


You are not finishing below 2nd. You are easily the best team in the league right now and continue to win without your best player available.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> You are easily the best team in the league right now.


Careful now.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Clement had his tactics spot on against Spurs. They seemed to really struggle to break down Swansea sans Kane and Swansea even looked threatening on the counter occasionally. He's done a good job to recover from Bradley's ineptness, I'm interested to see what would have happened had he stayed on at Derby. I wish him the best in the Championship with them. :brodgers


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

another game where the failings of a few ruin it for everyone. i will be overbloodyjoyed when this team gets cleaned out of all the mentally weak soft pricks and get some actual resolute footballers. once again we play some pretty good football that amounts to absolutely nothing because we have a few that decide to fuck everything up week in week out. deflected goal and concede a penalty, while we waste multiple good chances and end up working really hard for 0 points.

if pep could fucking drop clichy to the 8th division where he belongs then everything would be a lot better. how he has weaseled his way back into the side over kolarov, who isn't nearly as diabolical as clichy is these days, is unbelievable. kdb needs to have a break or something too, he was dire. but again, play well against chelsea, and lose. just not good enough.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

ashley williams takes that chance at the end tbh


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It will be overlooked because City lost but Silva was outstanding again last night, another top performance in a long list of them this season.

Kante must be having nightmares over Spanish midfielders after Busquets and Iniesta made him look like a pub player a couple of weeks ago. He's a brilliant player and the best in England but there were ex players and pundits here saying he's the best midfielder in the world, a better version of Makelele and that he is a 6 8 and 10 all rolled into one, so hopefully the hyperbole calms down a little now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> ashley williams takes that chance at the end tbh


with his hand?


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Joel said:


> You are easily the best team in the league right now


You forget CRAIG SHAKESPEARE :silverc


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

poor tactically in a game with a smaller team again from klopp, showed them far to much respect and now second looks to have gone
top 4 still in our hands, united are shite and some of the games they have coming up will hurt them


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

As if we've decided to give Jesse lingard 100k a week :lmao

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

With Seb trying to TARNISH the good name of Kante, I have decided to post this video to show other great things he is capable of:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Seb said:


> It will be overlooked because City lost but Silva was outstanding again last night, another top performance in a long list of them this season.
> 
> Kante must be having nightmares over Spanish midfielders after Busquets and Iniesta made him look like a pub player a couple of weeks ago. He's a brilliant player and the best in England but there were ex players and pundits here saying he's the best midfielder in the world, a better version of Makelele and that he is a 6 8 and 10 all rolled into one, so hopefully the hyperbole calms down a little now.


Not for the first time. 

Dembele gave him the run around twice.

Still buying after last night's result. Really making me believe we can finish in the top 4 again this season. :mj


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850019799925235713
Eriksen never gets love.


----------



## Bun Dem (Apr 2, 2017)

Ha looks like there will not be a St. Totteringham's Day this year 
If this is the sacrifice that needs to be done in order for Wenger to retire then so be it!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Dembele and Wanyama had a lot of success against him together in the first 20 minutes or so in the first half at Stamford Bridge, as he had no help from Matic (the norm). The game well and truly turned and he was able to play his normal game just before Pedro scored. The game at the Lane was perhaps his worst in a Chelsea shirt (possibly worst in his Premier League career). So let's not get so carried away.

As I said at the time, that game at the Lane was the most overrated performance of the season. Not saying Spurs were not better than us on the night, but good Lord you'd have thought they carved us open time and time again. We had two defensive breakdowns that Spurs capatalised on. There was no other significant chance in that game for Spurs. Had Hazard not bottled our only good chances (we only had two really good chances - the Spurs defence was brilliant that night), it would have been a far different game.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't know about his worst in a Premier League game. I remember Dembele bossing him last season when we played Leicester too. 

Who's overrated the game? We were the better team, defended better and scored our chances. Who has said or made you think we carved out chance after chance? We've performed alot better then that this season and shows how far we've come when a standard home performance saw us beat a team that's outperformed pretty much everyone in the league and were on about 13 straight wins at the time. 

I'm just excited for the cup semi final now. Neutral ground. Dembele and Wanyama vs Kante and Matic. Two of the best defences in England and two teams wanting it.

Its about time we started to make our performances count. This team need a trophy and hopefully the FA Cup is ours this year. I saw a stat earlier that since Pochettinos first game as Tottenham manager, we are top of the league, 10 points clear. We are moving in the right direction. It's just a shame that we're leaving The Lane in the summer.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

A lot of pundits saying that we were completely outplayed and a lot of comments other places on the net. No doubt about you being the better team on the night, but I never thought we were out of the game, had no chance or were under the cosh. 

I'm not excited about the cup semi final. You have the momentum, have the players who are in better form and I expect to see a real determination from you. We do have Conte who is probably the best tactician in the league, but I just don't see a win for us.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

You're missing one important aspect of the game. Wembley. 

Our record there is horrible. I think it'll be an interesting game. I really really hope we have Rose back for it because he provides us with something different and its obvious we miss him. Kane is almost certainly back, he will probably even be on the bench at the weekend. 

I can't call it though. Form goes out the window, not only in London derbies but in any cup competitions.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850399581506547712
FUCK'N CHICKEN LAD


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Stoke are in awful form at the moment but it's the typical match where I wouldn't be surprised if we cane unstuck tbh, esp as it's a away from home.

We're still to win a game without Mane too.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Terrible first half. Very good second half. Not sure what KLOPP was thinking with the line-up and the formation from the start of the game. Why try a 3-5-2 with players who have barely played with one another? It just didn't make sense. 

Thang god for the brazilian magicians and obviously for Mignolet today. 

We showed great character to get the win after being down 1-0.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:KLOPP

Massive 3 points tbh. Esp with our injuries and the fact that Klopp had to change our entire shape, which didn't work in that first half at all. Thank fuck Coutinho and Firmino were well enough to come on change the game in that manner. Shame we couldn't hold on, on Wednesday too as we'd be even further clear of Arsenal, but today was a big result.

Even Sturridge came on and survived. I think.

Finally won a game without Mane. Need him back tho 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850733136887599105
:banderas


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Is Costa literally trying not to score?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Win next week and that's that I think.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I don't think next week will be anything other than a draw. I don't see either team grabbing the game by the scruff of the neck.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

It's already over. Chelsea won it with the City game.

No way we beat them either.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Dele Alli, at 20 years old, has equalled Steven Gerrard, Robbie Keane, Olivier Giroud, Dennis Bergkamp, Paulo di Canio, Edin Dzeko, Fabrizio Ravanelli's best ever Premier League totals in a single season and he's bettered the likes of Paul Scholes, Eden Hazard, Gianfranco Zola, Rafael van der Vaart, Cesc Fabregas, Robert Pires

And with only 7 games left? He's also about 2 or 3 goals of matching the likes of Michael Owen, Eric Cantona, Jermain Defoe, Alexis Sanchez, Yakubu, Emmanuel Adebayor, Nicolas Anelka and Ole Gunnar Solskjaer.

We have Bournemouth, Arsenal, Crystal Palace, Man Utd, Leicester, West Ham, Hull remaining.


The guy is only 20 years old.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Hands up if you saw Fabrizio Ravanelli's name ending up on that list. Fuckin hell. *


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

After reading that, I can't help but wonder how old Dele Alli is.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

OOOH RAVANELLI HE PLAYS FOOTBALL ON THE TELLY WHEN HE SCORES HE SHOWS HIS BELLY OOOOOH RAVANELLI


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/39546664

Congrats on your BBC job, Erik. :jet3


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Between them Sanchez, Beckham, Gerrard, Bergkamp, Van Der Vaart, Hazard and Anelka had won 20 Major honours at the same stage of their careers 

Deli Ali has won fuckall :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Liverpool are coming to Sydney. :mark: can't wait, it's going to be pretty hard to top seeing them at the MCG with 96,000 people singing you'll never walk alone. :mark: Goosebumps.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

in response to tony adams getting the granada job


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851421347397996549


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Everton can keep Barkley now that his glass chin has been exposed.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

What an absolute shambles Arsenal are, looking forward to the meltdowns later :claude


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Arsenal :lmao

Just :lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Arsenal are closer to Palace then they are to Chelsea. 

:lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Just started listening to TalkSport. Can't wait for the Arsenal fans to call in.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

One of the poorest Arsenal performances I've witnessed. There's gonna be some angry fans tonight/angrier fans. Mustafi and Xhaka have been dreadful purchases for them thus far this season, whilst both have shown glimpses of their quality at occasional points throughout this season, they've mainly been fucking terrible. Gabriel is one of the worst defenders they've had at the club, as bad as Mustafi has been Gabriel's been a thousand times worse. Both of them completely destroyed by Benteke. Ozil and Sanchez were anonymous, again. Both fullbacks were shite, Bellerin more so. I can't remember a time when Zaha or Townsend didn't embarrass them. I can't think of one player who'd I'd say did okay. Elneny is a pointless footballer, below the standard of a squad player in any top 7 team. There's not a fucking chance Arsenal get in the top 4 this season.


----------



## Bun Dem (Apr 2, 2017)

At this stage Wenger and the club should just retire right now and become a full-time meme. Actually will have a chance at winning something then!


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

at this rate their going to finish below the shite


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Wenger destroying Chapman and Grahams club :mj2

Also, lol at these arsenal fans on talksport 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

:beckylol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The players have all but given up now. The board should take a lot of the blame for allowing Wenger's procrastinating to damage the spirit and moral of the dressing room. We should of had clarity on his future months ago.

He needs to go and we need to sell some of the big players to help fund the rebuilding process. I am well aware of the tough road that lays ahead when Arsene steps down but it's necessary for the future of the club.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> The players have all but given up now. The board should take a lot of the blame for allowing Wenger's procrastinating to damage the spirit and moral of the dressing room. We should of had clarity on his future months ago.
> 
> He needs to go and we need to sell some of the big players to help fund the rebuilding process. I am well aware of the tough road that lays ahead when Arsene steps down but it's necessary for the future of the club.


I think the final nail in Wenger's coffin will be the Spurs game defeat there and it's potentially the moment when mathematically we finally end a season above Arsenal which might be a good thing for you :bayley2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

People can shit on the Arsenal players, but their hair grooming is on point. The real winners.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Alli not even being up for POTY 

:lol


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

He's a shoe in for YPOTY to be fair 

as an FYI for everyone 

*POTY nominees*
Eden Hazard
Zlatan Ibrahimovic
N'Golo Kante
Harry Kane
Romelu Lukaku
Alexis Sanchez
*
YPOTY*
Dele Alli
Harry Kane
Michael Keane
Romelu Lukaku
Jordan Pickford
Leroy Sane

They really need to drop the YPOTY award down to 21 years of age. Lukaku & Kane are basically turning 24 in May & July respectively, no way they should really be up for this. Keane himself is already 24 :lol


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

CGS said:


> He's a shoe in for YPOTY to be fair
> 
> as an FYI for everyone
> 
> ...


I think N'Golo Kante for POTY he's been the most consistent player all season. 
and Dele Alli for YPOTY and its not even close in my opinion he would even have a good chance of getting both had he been nominated for POTY too.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Recency bias to the extreme, how does Costa not make the POTY shortlist?

The reason Chelsea are going to win the league is because Costa was scoring winners on a regular basis on the 13 game winning streak that basically sealed the title.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I think he has won the most points in the league, so I do agree he deserved some recognition, Seb. But fuck him, been shit since China rumours :armfold


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

He hasn't been consistent


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

He was consistent when there was an actual title race, i.e. when it mattered.

Was the best player in the first half of the season, which in this case proved to be the more important half of the season in terms of winning the league as Chelsea had it wrapped up months ago. He has dropped off recently, hence he shouldn't win it, but he deserves to be on the shortlist.

I'd certainly take him over Lukaku who's been smashing them in for fun only after Everton has 0 chance of making the top 4. Half his goals have come in the last 2 months or so.

Would be a joke if Kante doesn't win it though, think we all agree there.

My top 6 fwiw:

1. Kante
2. Kane
3. Sanchez
4. Hazard
5. Costa
6. Alli

Alli and Hazard will probably be higher by the end of the season.

Honourable Mentions:

Ibra, Lukaku, Silva, Gueye, Alderweireld, Defoe, Azpilicueta, Mane, Lallana, Keane, Walker, Sigurdsson


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Costa has been better than Lukaku but his post Christmas dip is reason enough for them to exclude him. I guess he should be in, but I don't think it's a massive deal


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

My top 6 would be:

1. Kante
2. Hazard
3. Sanchez
4. Azpi
5. Alli
6. Kane (missed too many games to be higher)

HM: Everyone + Coutinho and Luiz


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Jim white has done an episode of arsenal fan tv

The sharks have been jumped :jose

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

1. Kante
2. Hazard
3. Ibrahimovic 
4. Alli
5. Sanchez


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Jim White was amusing until he got in on the joke. Now he’s just sad.

Acid test for Jose on Sunday. We haven’t really been outplayed in the league since Stamford Bridge even though performances have dropped lately. If we get beaten badly again I could see the whole season falling apart and we’ll probably go out on Thursday. It will not look good if Conte goes 3/3 against him.

I actually expect a performance. And a win. Fuck these fools.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

Rugrat said:


> My top 6 would be:
> 
> 1. Kante
> 2. Hazard
> ...


The CB that gets bullied by Dele Alli in the air?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Well he's a full back and Alli is taller than him and has a bigger build than him. But yeah, let one match disregard everything else.

(Not saying I agree with Azpi at 4th).


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if you went by players bullied then silva would be ahead of kante.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It's a shame that defence minded players don't tend to really be up for these awards. I mean Alderweireld has been consistently one of the best players over the last two seasons. Though, I suppose his inclusion in the Team of the Year for a second year running would be appreciation enough.

Wanyama is one who never seems to get a mention though - not really sure what Kante does that Wanyama doesn't do. But I don't tend to watch Chelsea enough to really say. For example, I think if Wanyama signed for Chelsea instead of Kante, they'd more than likely have been in the exact same position league-wise.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

You're sure drinking that Spurs Kool Aid today aren't you.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Vader said:


> You're sure drinking that Spurs Kool Aid today aren't you.


Hey, we've been underappreciated for 2 years now, someone has to drink it in. 

Ibrahimovic would be in my Team of the Year if that helps.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

It does.

Whilst I think Kante is better, Wanyama has been a fantastic signing. I doubted it'd work out as he was a moron at Southampton at times.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You just have to look at Leicester and Chelsea last season and them this season to see what Kante brings to the table. No, it's not his doing single handedly. But it's a massive part of the reason. Wanyama has been great, but are Spurs _that_ much better this season than they were last? Like, if the midfield partnership was the Dier and Dembele of last season, would they be much difference?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Joel said:


> You just have to look at Leicester and Chelsea last season and them this season to see what Kante brings to the table. No, it's not his doing single handedly. But it's a massive part of the reason. Wanyama has been great, but are Spurs _that_ much better this season than they were last? Like, if the midfield partnership was the Dier and Dembele of last season, would they be much difference?


Vardy not knowing how to score from 5 yards, Mahrez not knowing how to pass a ball and Huth and Morgans failure as defenders this season aren't down to Kante leaving though. 

Since Ranieri left it's pretty clear that something was going on behind the scenes and it wasn't Kante's leaving which caused them their early season failure. 

Kante is a great player and like I said, I didn't really care much for Leicester City to watch their games last season and the same with Chelsea this season, but I'm struggling to understand what he brings to a team that someone like Wanyama doesn't? He runs around a bit, that's for sure.

Chelsea were always going to resort back to the norm this season. No European football, new manager who's tactically very good and a good man manager to get the best out of his players. In fact the whole Leicester situation this year was pretty similar to the Chelsea situation last year. 

I'll get to see more of Kante next week in the FA Cup Semi Final, interested to seeing how he performs after all the praise.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Erik. said:


> Vardy not knowing how to score from 5 yards, Mahrez not knowing how to pass a ball and *Huth and Morgans failure as defenders this season aren't down to Kante leaving though.*


It actually does, as they're not getting near enough protection as they were last season, thus they are facing more attacks which they have to defend and let's be honest, they aren't that great. Kante was a wall for them.



Erik. said:


> Since Ranieri left it's pretty clear that something was going on behind the scenes and it wasn't Kante's leaving which caused them their early season failure.


Yeah, there was something wrong, but I doubt there was something wrong in te first few weeks of the season where you could see that Leicester were missing something and teams were getting ot their defence easily.

They got their new manager bounce like a lot of teams do, but they lost their last match so let's see how they do now and in the coming weeks.



Erik. said:


> Kante is a great player and like I said, I didn't really care much for Leicester City to watch their games last season and the same with Chelsea this season, but I'm struggling to understand what he brings to a team that someone like Wanyama doesn't? He runs around a bit, that's for sure.


Honestly, if you don't watch then it's not really smart to comment. But per 90 minutes, Kante has won more tackles than Wanyama and has double the interceptions. You say he runs around a bit, most would say he runs around a lot. He doesn't stop. There was a clip going around against Swansea where he wins the ball 4 times in like 20 seconds. He's a machine. Wanyama is good, but will not see him being linked to Madrid like Kante has been and that's simply because he's better.



Erik. said:


> Chelsea were always going to resort back to the norm this season. No European football, new manager who's tactically very good and a good man manager to get the best out of his players. In fact the whole Leicester situation this year was pretty similar to the Chelsea situation last year.


We weren't going to be that bad, no. But I don't think we'd be top if we didn't have Kante. Can't prove it, so this is just an opinion thing. But he's helped the team to another level. Wanyama has Dembele with him who puts in a good shift. Kante doesn't have anyone next to him with any real mobility. He's doing a two man job on his own most of the time and has done it superbly.



Erik. said:


> I'll get to see more of Kante next week in the FA Cup Semi Final, interested to seeing how he performs after all the praise.


He's due a performance against you guys. Still not confident though.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*There's a reason why nobody outside of Spurs homers think that Wanyama is on Kante's level. We're not all oblivious. *


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Joel said:


> Honestly, if you don't watch then it's not really smart to comment. But per 90 minutes, Kante has won more tackles than Wanyama and has double the interceptions. You say he runs around a bit, most would say he runs around a lot. He doesn't stop. There was a clip going around against Swansea where he wins the ball 4 times in like 20 seconds. He's a machine. Wanyama is good, but will not see him being linked to Madrid like Kante has been and that's simply because he's better.
> 
> 
> We weren't going to be that bad, no. But I don't think we'd be top if we didn't have Kante. Can't prove it, so this is just an opinion thing. But he's helped the team to another level. Wanyama has Dembele with him who puts in a good shift. Kante doesn't have anyone next to him with any real mobility. He's doing a two man job on his own most of the time and has done it superbly.
> ...


Idrissa Gueye has won more tackles than Kante this season, he also has more interceptions. Would you say Gueye is better than Kante? No. Because he probably isn't. It simply means that Kante has been in a position that's allowed him to intercept a pass.

Tackling is a strange stat though, because Mousa Dembele has made more tackles than both men and even stranger, Henderson has made more tackles than all. Maybe the different styles of play between both teams mean stats can favour one over the other. Yeah, the Kante rumours to Madrid also surprise me. Though I imagine that's because Chelsea in recent history have a higher standing in football as well as Kante playing for France as opposed to Wanyama playing for Spurs in an unfavourable position, though I believe he was getting linked to Manchester United when they were the biggest club in Europe and managed by Ferguson. 

I look forward to seeing him next week. Maybe he will make me eat my words, hopefully he doesn't. This isn't me dismissing Kante by the way, he's obviously one of the best footballers in the position that he plays, like you said he's getting linked to the likes of Real Madrid but I feel he's far from being the best footballer in the league. I would still say Hazard and Alli have been better than him. Then again, Alli didn't even get nominated for player of the year.




seabs said:


> *There's a reason why nobody outside of Spurs homers think that Wanyama is on Kante's level. We're not all oblivious. *


I imagine that most people outside of Spurs don't watch that much Spurs. It wasn't until Rose and Walker started getting credit from pundits and performing for England like they do for Spurs that people started to realise they are the best two full backs in the league. Spurs fans had known a year in advance.

People will see Wanyama for how he performed at Southampton, which for some reason affects their opinion on him at Spurs (having not actually watched him play week in and week out). It's a bit like how they would remember Walker's form under AVB and not really give him credit up until recently.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Kante has carried midfields with Danny Drinkwater and Matic/washed Cesc to consecutive League titles for two teams that were midtable or worse before he joined.

Wanyama is very good (and underrated), Kante is world class and arguably a top 10 central midfielder in Europe.

Gueye has been fantastic as well though, probably the third best CM in the league this season behind Kante and Silva.

As for Rose and Walker, I thought it was common consensus after last season (before the Euro's) that the Spurs full backs along with the Arsenal full backs were the best in the league, most people iirc had a combination of Walker/Bellerin and Rose/Monreal last season for TOTY (although Cresswell was a candidate at the time).


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

Joel said:


> Well he's a full back and Alli is taller than him and has a bigger build than him. But yeah, let one match disregard everything else.
> 
> (Not saying I agree with Azpi at 4th).


Well this season he's been used as a right-sided CB for the majority of the minutes he's been on the pitch so for the purposes of the award, I would regard him as a CB. I think, in order to be considered an exceptional CB (on a level with Alderwiereld, Vertonghen, Koscielny) you need to be able to consistently dominate attacking midfielders in the air (unless they are the likes of Pogba, Fellaini etc).


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

bálorisayiddo said:


> Well this season he's been used as a right-sided CB for the majority of the minutes he's been on the pitch so for the purposes of the award, I would regard him as a CB. I think, in order to be considered an exceptional CB (on a level with Alderwiereld, Vertonghen, Koscielny) you need to be able to consistently dominate attacking midfielders in the air (unless they are the likes of Pogba, Fellaini etc).


Vertonghen and Koscielny aren't "exceptional". Very good, possibly great, but when you're talking exceptional, you're talking the best in the world.

The award is for best player of the season. Meaning you have to show great performances consistently throughout the season. Azpilicueta has done that. Again, he won't be in my top 6, but to point out that Alli beat him in the air (I'm pretty sure he actually didn't and his two goals were free headers due to bad defensive breakdowns) twice in one game and to try to use that against him, is rather silly.

I don't think anyone is trying to prove he's an exceptional centre back, so I really do not know where your argument is coming from...


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

There's one exceptional centre back in the league and it's Alderweireld. Well Terry and Kompany too but yeah...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i presume everyone has navas at right back in their tots


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Pickford 
Valencia
Alderweireld
Luiz 
Alonso
Mane 
Kante 
Alli 
Hazard 
Ibrahimovic 
Costa

First reserve; Navas :armfold


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

first reserve :fist


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Heaton

Walker
Alderweireld
Luiz
Alonso (would have been Rose, but he's missed too much of the season now and Spurs are living well without him)

Mane
Alli
Kante
Hazard

Ibrahimovic
Lukaku


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Heaton

Valencia
Azpi
Luiz
Rose

Sanchez
Kante
Alli
Hazard

Ibrahimovic
Lukaku 

Would be my team. As good as Walker's been Valencia has been nearly flawless. Rose/Alonso is a coin flip as is Alderweireld/Azpi. I was tempted to ditch Sanchez for his disgraceful effort lately but he carried Arsenal most of the season.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Sanchez was either a striker or a left winger for me. There's been at least 2 or 3 better strikers than him I think and Hazard has been better out wide. Or whatever weird position he's in.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

None of these teams look balanced at all imo. If picking a TOTY is about shoehorning in as many attackers as possible why bother with a formation, as playing 2 strikers 2 wingers and a CAM/SS is completely infeasible anyway :armfold

Pickford

Walker Azpi Alderweireld Alonso

Kante Silva

Alli

Sanchez Kane Hazard​
Would be my 11.

Costa or Kane over Ibra or Lukaku for me. Especially Lukaku for reasons pointed out on recent pages. Half his goals have come in the last 8 weeks when Everton were basically locked into 7th. As for Valencia, he's been great at beating a man and whipping it in but Walker is far more rounded as a RB, and has been better this season.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Obligatory end of season awards before the end of the season are silly comment.

Heaton

Valencia
Azpilicueta
Luiz
Alonso

Mane
Kante
Alli
Hazard

Ibrahimovic
Lukaku

Honorable Mentions: Pickford/Walker/Alderwiereld/Rose/Sanchez/Coutinho/Lallana/Sterling/Costa/Kane. Throw in maybe Bailly and there's your Reserve TOTS. POTY = Hazard. YPOTY = LOL. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

heaton
azpi luiz alderweireld alonso
kante silva
mane alli hazard
kane


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Harry Kane. Out with ankle ligament damage TWICE in the same reason, still manages to score 25 goals in all competitions and 3 league goals off of a player who has played in 1000 more minutes.

Great to see him back and scoring before the cup semi final next week.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

What a performance from Silva (again) - absolute lock for TOTY imo. Huge result for City.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I think for the official team of the year, you're forced to pick a 4-4-2. I'd probably have put Silva in there with a different formation.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Team of the year, basing it on whatever formation I want:

Pickford
Alderweireld....Luiz.....Vertonghen
Walker........Kante....Silva............Rose
Alli.................Hazard
Kane​


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Got Match of the Day on now. Spurs have been the best team to watch for a couple of years now, I'd love for them to eventually win the league with this team but I wonder if they'll be perennial runners up? Kane is going to come very very close to Shearer's record.

City looked great in the second half. Aguero's goal scoring ability is remarkable, even if I give him shit for losing some explosiveness he's still the best, or at least one of the best, strikers in the league. Even as a United fan it's nice to see Kompany back, the best defender in this country by a mile when he's fit. Seems like a nice guy too, no coincidence there's a clean sheet when he's playing. Forster has had an atrocious season, has been at fault or at least could have done better in virtually every game I've seen of theirs. Might make a few good saves but he's had a nightmare with Kompany's goal; had some power behind the header but it's gone straight at him and straight through him and it's a pathetic attempt to save it. Look forward to him being in the next England squad.

EDIT: Shaqiri's GOL :wayans :trips5


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I'm not one to knock Pogba on here like some people on here (YOU BOTH KNOW WHO YOU ARE :brodgers), but he's come across really dopey here:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy to see MOTD bring some sanity to the penalty debate after the GARBAGE endured in the bt sportbox earlier. Top bloke Alan Shearer exposing Graham Poll for the national disgrace he's always been. 

:goool2


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Harry Kane. Out with ankle ligament damage TWICE in the same reason, still manages to score 25 goals in all competitions and 3 league goals off of a player who has played in 1000 more minutes.
> 
> Great to see him back and scoring before the cup semi final next week.


While undoubtedly impressive. Kane's league total is padded slightly by 4 pens while Lukaku doesn't take them. Still gotta score them etc. but their strike rate outside of that is pretty similar in the league/Lukaku edges it. Isn't the gap 4 goals btw or are these sites not up to date?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DocBlue said:


> While undoubtedly impressive. Kane's league total is padded slightly by 4 pens while Lukaku doesn't take them. Still gotta score them etc. but their strike rate outside of that is pretty similar in the league/Lukaku edges it. Isn't the gap 4 goals btw or are these sites not up to date?


Lukaku has played 821 more minutes than Kane. Which equates to what, 9 extra games!? Yet only managed to score 4 more goals? We'l l see where both are at the end of the season. I wouldn't put it passed Kane to still get the Golden Boot. Everton still have some top teams to play which usually equates to Lukaku not scoring.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

I mean sure but that kind of ignores the point I was making


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

Pickford

Alderweireld - Luiz - Vertonghen 

Walker ----------------------------- Rose
Kante - Wanyama

Hazard - Sanchez

Kane​


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Will be 2 draws today, but please United..pull your fingers out


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Confirmed #LFC team to face @WBA: Mignolet, Clyne, Lovren, Matip, Lucas, Milner, Can, Wijnaldum, Coutinho, Firmino, Origi.

Confirmed #LFC substitutes v @WBA: Karius, Moreno, Grujic, Sturridge, Alexander-Arnold, Woodburn, Gomez.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm obviously hoping for a West Brom and Man Utd double but weekends are never perfect.

I think Liverpool will probably beat West Brom in all honesty. West Brom tend to do well against big teams when on TV but with Pulis reaching the 40 point mark it's a very hard game to predict. Both teams to score if I was a betting man.

Man Utd/Chelsea just seems like the biggest draw in history. I feel like Mourinho just isn't going to want Chelsea to win and beat them three times in one season, Man Utd have drawn more games than pretty much everyone in the league and behind Spurs are probably the hardest team to beat in the league. It seems like a 0-0 or 1-1 draw but I'd love for Man Utd to get a late win. I think Cortois is out and Begovic will start but he's still a solid goalkeeper and it's hardly like playing Hilario.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I would not even say Walker is the best RB at Spurs let alone the league. Trippier offers far more going forward and is as steady going the other way. Personally i would have Bellerin, Valencia and even Coleman over Walker. I cant really argue with Rose being the current best LB though and i cant think of many better than both Alderweireld and Vertonghen at cb also

Ridiculous amounts of fawning going on over Kane. Had a brief look at his stats for this season and he has scored 1 goal away from home against the top 6 and that was a penalty. He has scored 3 in total against the top 6 home and away. He was a strong candidate for being the worst player on show at the Euros and contributed nothing in Spurs exit from both European competitions this season, he can finish no doubt but in typical English fashion he has already been much over hyped when in reality all he has proven is that he is consistent against the shit teams in the league and nothing else. Guys like Chris Sutton, kevin Phillips and Matt Le Tissier can claim 25 goals in a prem season and they played in much poorer teams than this current spurs outfit

I can understand Eric throwing himself around his room with Spurs finishing 2nd but like with Kane the fawning is ridiculous. Anybody with sense knows that Spurs will win fuckall again this season. Their arseholes will fall out when the pressure is really on as per usual. Spurs have won 2 out of the last 18 away games against the current top 6 and that is why they will fail again this season. Big games away from the Lane and they crumble

Pochettino is a cracking manager but as soon as one of the big boys from Spain come calling he will be off and Spurs will go back to being as irrelevant as they have been for the last 50 years. Spurs dominant period will be remembered for winning jack shit and finishing above Arsenal once in 23 years (Y)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so
fucking
salty

to think you call other clueless. christ.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Want some pepper with that salt Berlino? :mj4


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Kane's record against the top 6 away from home.

Played: 12
Scored: 6

Kane's record against top 6 at home.

Played: 10
Scored: 6


Kane's record in the Champions League:

Played: 3
Scored: 2


I mean is that such a bad record? Though I couldn't help but see you mentioned the current top 6, which doesn't actually include Arsenal. I didn't add Everton in those stats though because the goals for would have been even higher.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Seb said:


> Want some pepper with that salt Berlino? :mj4


I praised the whole back 4. Praised the manager and pointed out a few facts about Kane and Spurs away form and that amounts to me being salty? :lmao

Kane is a very good striker but i dont think he deserves the praise he is getting until he proves it when it really matters. He is young and has plenty of time to prove he can do it but as of yet he hasn't really done anything. Judging by the facts presented i would have thought that is pretty obvious. Surely Kane has to produce in Europe and on the international scene (to a extent) before he fawned upon so much. Being English i have seen this routine many times before, players who burst on the scene (Owen, Fowler, Jeffers :lmao to name a few) at a young age with bags of ability and potential who get totally over hyped from the English media and so called experts of the game yet never seem to get anywhere near the level they should have.

If you was a foreigner who doesn't really watch the prem yet watches European and International fixtures what would you think of Kane judging by what he has shown?. Surely you have to show more than bagging a panful of goals against the bottom half prem teams before you are fawned upon so much ?

On another note i refuse to respond to that Aussie kid who has probably never seen a live game of football in his cretinous existence :smile2:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

that is a response you ****** loving cuck


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm not fawning over Kane, just labelled him as the best PL striker this season. He's hitting 20+ year after year though so deserves a lot of praise.

The salt was more aimed at your comments on Walker (saying he's not the best RB at Spurs is silly) and the bottom paragraph.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Neither Fowler or Owen scored over 20 goals in three seasons, never mind consecutively. Not saying he's better than them two as he isn't right now but he's also likely going to have a better career based off having working legs, more often than not.

He's also scored more league goals in the past 2 seasons than Jeffers did in his entire career so that's a pointless exaggeration to compare the two.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Bellerin tho. LOL.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp2

Beat West Brom with a set piece

:firmino

Mignolet with a great save too. Back to back away wins at such a crucial time is fantastic.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Massive 3 points. Huge win. Not easy beating West Brom, and we did it with a set piece. :klopp2


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Dude the United lineup............

Guess we're resting for Anderlecht


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

FUCK YES key 3 points there


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Gambit appearance to join the party :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

#NoMoreMorenoCameos


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

He'll surely be sold in the summer.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Kane's record against the top 6 away from home.
> 
> Played: 12
> Scored: 6
> ...


Obviously i included Arsenal and Everton in the top 6 as i dont expect that Kane can play games and score against his own team. As i said i had a brief look at this seasons stats and posted what i found. In his career Kane has played 31 times against them 6 and scored 15 which is not bad at all. He just seems to score the vast majority of his goals against lower half sides when Spurs are routing teams. I cant recall many big games were he has been the difference.

It is not a anti Spurs agenda. I would take your manager, your keeper. 3 of the back 4, Dembele, Wanyama, Eriksen, Ali, basically 8 of your best starting 11 and put them in Arsenals team. I just dont get the big hype with Kane

I said Kane is a very good player, a great finisher. I just think the fawning over him is far to much, He hasn't won a trophy, he looks dreadful at international level. He regularly goes missing in big away games. The English press and the majority of Pundits would have you believe that he is one of the best strikers in the world but he is miles away from that. If Messi, Ronaldo, Lewandowski, Neymar, Suarez are the benchmark then Kane is miles away. He has the potential to make it but he has a long way to go




Vader said:


> Neither Fowler or Owen scored over 20 goals in three seasons, never mind consecutively. Not saying he's better than them two as he isn't right now but he's also likely going to have a better career based off having working legs, more often than not.
> 
> He's also scored more league goals in the past 2 seasons than Jeffers did in his entire career so that's a pointless exaggeration to compare the two.


Do you remember the media hype around Jeffers? Farcical. He scored about 5 in 8 games when he was 18 as i remember and the media went crazy over him. It happens with most English strikers if they get a goal or 2 at a young age. I am not comparing them as players as Kane is obviously miles better. Owen was doomed after that goal at world cup 98 when he was 18 and Fowler had more Goals after 100 prem games than Kane did at the same stage and he was 2 years younger so the comparisons are fair. My point is when you constantly get fed shit you buy into it. IMO that is what has happened with Kane. He has been made out to be something he is not. Granted it is not is fault but we should wait until it is proven beyond reasonable doubt before players are made out to be something they are not



Irish Jet said:


> Bellerin tho. LOL.


Did you watch Arsenal at all last season. Hector was by far and away the best RB in the league. He has not lost that ability, he is just stuck in a rut with no confidence like the rest of his team mates. The sooner he gets away from Wenger the better


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Conte really fucked up today. Ake was the clear choice to replace Alonso, as it would have kept our natural width and it also means not breaking up the whole back three, but he went with Azpi at wing back which has never worked except when closing games. Massive error.

The handball was blatant, but that cannot excuse 90 minutes of shocking football. Costa is a massive problem now and Conte is not trying to solve it. It's become very worrying.

As bad as we were, Kante still managed to be very good. If only we had 10 more...


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Joel said:


> Conte really fucked up today. Ake was the clear choice to replace Alonso, as it would have kept our natural width and it also means not breaking up the whole back three, but he went with Azpi at wing back which has never worked except when closing games. Massive error.
> 
> The handball was blatant, but that cannot excuse 90 minutes of shocking football. Costa is a massive problem now and Conte is not trying to solve it. It's become very worrying.
> 
> As bad as we were, Kante still managed to be very good. If only we had 10 more...


Feel like I say the same thing every week but Conte really needs to drop Costa before it actually costs us the title. I don't understand it. It's like we're starting every game with 10 players recently.

Should still win the title, 4 point lead and the easier run in but really need Spurs to drop points at some point to make it comfortable for us. I do think that will happen but you have to assume it won't. I hope those injuries are minor. Hopefully we beat Everton to make up for this loss (and whoever we play before that)


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

So do you favour Willian/Hazard/Pedro or give Batshuayi some game time to make him stay?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thank you Man Utd :drose


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Fantastic performance. Mourinho fucking nailed it - I was pretty concerned when I seen the team but it worked a treat. 

Herrera was a fucking god out there. Even with negative Conte trying to man mark him with Hazard he gets a goal and an assist. Outstanding.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Did you watch Arsenal at all last season. Hector was by far and away the best RB in the league. He has not lost that ability, he is just stuck in a rut with no confidence like the rest of his team mates. The sooner he gets away from Wenger the better


I watched your own fanbase screaming that he wasn't fit to wear the shirt as recently as 6 days ago. Real match going fans too, your favourites.

Stuck in a rut for what? 12 months? Guy's getting routinely shredded by shite such as Andros Townsend and Ryan Fraser. Lasts season I seen him get taken apart by Memphis. Fucking Memphis!

A bit of adversity so he forgets how to play football. A sign of a world class footballer if there ever was one. 

0/10. Fuck off.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Rugrat said:


> So do you favour Willian/Hazard/Pedro or give Batshuayi some game time to make him stay?


Personally yes I'd give Batschuayi a shot. I really don't think he can do more harm even if he plays poorly. At some point you have to drop a player who has played poorly for so long, regardless of other options. His temperament is going, there's not the same effort and you just know when the ball comes to him nothing will happen/he'll give it away


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

LOL dude, we did it

Ibra & Mkhi rested for Anderlecht as well, that team sheet had me almost fainting, but we did it

I actually hope the Spuds win the league, but not my concern right now.. win that Europa


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Really looking forward to the cup semi final now.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Brilliant performance from us, shocking one from Chelsea. Ashley Young lowkey having a really great season playing all over the park too. 4 points isn't much but it is when you look at Chelsea's fixtures. *


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Really looking forward to the cup semi final now.


Has the potential to be a all time great FA Cup Semi Final.....As a Chelsea fan, i think the PL is won by the winner of that match. I hate to say it, but no matter the run in for Chelsea, they look beatable (and have been in 2 of their last 3 matches), and their performances are lacking that killer edge we had up until now. Spurs, as much as it pains me to say, do not look beatable atm, no matter who they play! 

Either way, it'll make for a very entertaining run in!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, I forgot to credit United. They were brilliant. Mourinho got it spot on and proved that he's not done yet (I have said maybe he is). Rashford and Herrera put in two of the best performances I have seen this season. 

I would still rather be Chelsea than Spurs at the moment.

Chelsea have 4 more home fixtures and 2 away.

Chelsea home fixtures are Soton, Boro, Watford and Sunderland. 2 teams in midtable and with virtually nothing to play for. 2 teams who could be relegated by the time we play them.

Chelsea away fixtures are Everton and West Brom. Everton could be tough as they are on a winning streak at home and are fighting for a Europa spot. But we're allowed one more error. West Brom are safe in midtable and have been on their holidays for a few weeks now.

Spurs have 2 home fixtures and 4 away fixtures.

Spurs home fixtures are Arsenal and Man United. 2 teams who are still fighting to get into the top 4 and even without that, the Arsenal fixture is self explanatory.

Spurs away fixtures are Crystal Palace, West Ham, Leicester and Hull. 2 London derbies against two teams who need a few more points to definitely secure their place. Plus West Ham hate them. Leicester will have nothing to play for by then, but they have been giving Spurs a tough time for the last two seasons. Hull on the last day could need some points for safety, so it may not be straight forward.

Spurs have the momentum. We have the fixtures and the 4 point cushion. It'll take a massive bottle by Chelsea and an amazing run from Spurs for the title to go to White Hart Lane.



Swan said:


> Has the potential to be a all time great FA Cup Semi Final.....As a Chelsea fan, i think the PL is won by the winner of that match. I hate to say it, but no matter the run in for Chelsea, they look beatable (and have been in 2 of their last 3 matches), and their performances are lacking that killer edge we had up until now. Spurs, as much as it pains me to say, do not look beatable atm, no matter who they play!
> 
> Either way, it'll make for a very entertaining run in!


They don't need to be beaten. Draws are killers for them as well.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> I watched your own fanbase screaming that he wasn't fit to wear the shirt as recently as 6 days ago. Real match going fans too, your favourites.
> 
> Stuck in a rut for what? 12 months? Guy's getting routinely shredded by shite such as Andros Townsend and Ryan Fraser. Lasts season I seen him get taken apart by Memphis. Fucking Memphis!
> 
> ...


:duck

Do you watch Arsenal fans t.v for the expert analysis or to see grown men embarrass themselves by having a public meltdown?. My guess is you watch it so you can laugh and take the piss 

Some of them guys interviewed were foaming at the mouth and have had a mic shoved in their face within 10 minutes of the most inept embarrassing shower of shite performance seen by any gooner in the last 30 years so to expect any positive words about anybody involved with that clusterfuck at Palace is just stupid

From the couple of videos i seen on Arsenal fan t.v every person employed by Arsenal is not fit to wear the clubs crest. From the Manager down to the tea lady. Bellerin was not singled out no more than any other player. He played the second half down the side the Arsenal fans sat so he was the easiest and closest target for abuse. A couple of pals who i spoke to who attended the game told me nobody escaped the abuse, not even Sanchez

When the manager looses the dressing room this is what happens. Even the best players turn to shite. Look at Chelsea last season when that clown Jose lost the players. They all downed tools and give up, its the exact same situation at Arsenal now. The main culprit Hazard is on the shortlist for poty and about to win the league title 12 month later so while you would think it is not the sign of a world class player to basically fall to bits the evidence would suggest it is more than possible

Bellerin was the best RB in the league by a million miles last season and actually started this season the same way but as the season has gone on his performances have died along with every other player in the squad. He hasn't lost the ability that made him a top player in only a few months. He has lost his confidence in the manager. Imo Hector will fully recover just like Hazard and the rest of the Chelsea squad have and return to the form he showed last season and on that form i would have him over any other RB in the league

Why my worthless opinion on such a little matter triggered you into hurling obscenities at me in the first place i dont know but i hold no hard feelings towards you Jet. Have a good evening (Y)


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

That was great team display & mighty impressive win. 

Thought Hererra was motm. Their a genuine next caption of this club there he did awesome job of man marking hazard provided assist & scored luckily on both accounts to but still. 

Hazard should of played this game cuter or been told how play this game better ironically conte giving hazard freedom move inside more instead of under Jose were he was told be more displined on LW actual hindered hazard whole game & Chelsea to today. Ander 2 fouls on hazard in whole 1st half came when hazard stayed wide on the touch line. Hererra did make single foul down middle yet no one seemed notice same happens in 2nd half all of ander 3 fouls in 2nd half all of them when hazard had ball in wide areas. Ander never wanted be pulled wide knew hazard do him 1 on 1 so just fouled him before hazard got on the half turn. Yet every time hazard drifted inside ander just stood few yards off him if ball wasn't in same area soon as ball was though, bang ander nicked in or hazard tried do everything in congested area down middle of pitch meant ran into pogba or Fellaini so it meant hazard effective marked himself out this game on top being that well man marked by Hererra himself. Hazard didn't complete a single take on all game which shows you how good a job Hererra did on him today.

Also key was Toni & Darmian positioning plus conte buggering up his 11 when Alonso was taken ill in warm up he should used Ake at LWB wouldnt lost as much balance to team as did with Conte instead putting Zouma in to rcb & Azpilicueta at LWB who had poor game offered no attacking outlet all game but Toni was machine in motoring up down right with & without ball. Jesse & Marcus played into that area to forcing Azpilicueta not go forward to much plus on other side young did wonderful job on marking Moses runs from rwb so well Moses was barely seen all game or his attacking down side didn't effect us defensively all game. Young was very close getting motm award for job did today just that Hererra honestly that good gave it Hererra instead. 

Anyway Toni played inside as did Darmian. Darmian job wasn't picked up by many but Darmian also man marked pedro to but when both our fullbacks didn't have ball & defending both played inside slightly high up on pitch. In doing so Gave all space in world to 2 Chelsea wingbacks knowing neither hazard & pedro wanted to play outside them so Darmian & Toni were fine with them doing so & on flanks Moses was man marked by Young & Azpilicueta didn't want go forward worrying about Jesse or rashford running in behind him plus I get feeling even in this system conte know hazard is liability without ball the system has Freed up hazard attacking game a lot more but Azpilicueta doesn't go forward as much like Moses can cos 2 reason hazard won't track back if ball switched fast & Azpilicueta knows he will be out position but other problem is Azpilicueta just as Alonso knows to that Cahill is mess positional nor does Cahill have pace cover if his caught out so has stay deeper by default just cover Cahill. In 2nd half Moses & Azpilicueta switched flanks but problem still become highlighted Moses may attacked more but rashford drifted to side he on & found more space & Chelsea team become unbalanced as Cahill was forced come out of CB to right as hazard & Moses caught up field to high up & young man marked Azpilicueta just as did with Moses before him. 

Have to say Rojo & Bailly did a great job of getting under Costa skin aggressively man marking him depending on what side Costa went on would see Baily come out if Costa was on right if he was left then Rojo deal with Costa instead. Both going in early on Costa was vital you could see Costa lost fight for win & wanted just fight our CBS game over then our CBS won game mentally soon that happened. Costa didn't offer any movement either he was to static to predictable to slow in his play. Chelsea can't build up attack with that Costa in game he offered nothing all game he that was awful. Hazard pedro Costa benefit from them all playing close each other normally not issue today Costa should seen were space was same as pedro same as hazard down our flanks instead all marked so well but none them pulled together down sides to create triangles or even direct passes from wide/deeper areas. Have say Willian would be key to solving that issue I'm shocked that conte left it that late to bring him on by time did game was done as were 2-0 up. 

Marcus rashford & Jesse link up was very good it been issue all season that whilst Ibra is great player & goals have helped us in general play his very slow & static & not good player to find space & create opening yes can produce pass but not consistent enough & not done any pace to hurt teams but today rashford & Jesse offered all that, link up play as fast with clever moves off ball into space & done with pace off & on ball. Watching those 2 link up as did in 1st half compared to Chelsea front 3 really telling Chelsea front 3 looked like strangers Jesse & Marcus were clever in how played moved into zones around & in between Azpilicueta & Cahill but whenever could rashford tried run in behind luiz knowing could get away from him if got right service that bad game seen luiz have all season but didn't know how handle rashford movement, pace & quite incredibly his strengh to never seen luiz bumped off the ball like that before. Normally Azpilicueta would be at RCB not zouma who didn't impose himself on game but zouma was off pace when young gave Infeild for passes across edge of box zouma never tracked him inside also Jesse & rashford left zouma alone targeted other side. Surprised zouma didn't take ball forward into cm with ball or come inside with it ball young was man marking Moses so zouma always "free" def I think shows you how good Azpilicueta has been as a CB this season in 3 his positional & game sense really good for Chelsea def as a whole zouma looked lost playing in this system & not playing much this season with team mates also long injury lay off gonna take him few months get back into things again. 

Final Thoughts I think conte messed up with team selection not picking Ake & subs were poor all them actually should been done at HT then when 2-0 down so late on none them had any impact which worry me next season with cl & 2 cups & league again Chelsea need to as does conte have deeper look at squad depth & can trust qualities in it? Anyway I think Conte for whatever reason didn't take on board that this tactic was how we/Jose was trying play it In the FA cup game a few weeks back so Conte for whatever reason thought Jose wouldn't use similar styles tactic again does baffle me. Conte whole in game demeanour also showed me a man confused by whole game & very quiet in it. His normally all guns blazing & highly motivated with any action wanting players do everything he demands full of intensity yet today he seemed defeated before game started almost like knew that his game plan & starting 11 & not seeing Jose using same tactics again throw him off his game personally & did throw Chelsea players off to. He prob not expected that level of aggressive man marking nor Ibra not start & us play with 2 forwards effectivly in rashford & Jesse. Nor play as fast with ball as we did in fairness I didn't see it either I was stunned played that way for id say the first real time that has happened all season for us. 

Anyway Chelsea didn't have single shot on target all game for first time in 10 years in the premier league that is some stat which highlights we played today. We were better team & game like today give me faith we can still hopefully finish in top4 this season but in main it's the Europa league that matters for us I want us to win that over a 3rd or 4th place finish & what I felt pre game & still feel the same after the match. Even so I enjoyed today a lot, it felt like our best display all season in such high profile game to as well that what so pleasing most of all, that we turned up on big game at OT needing show a lot of fight & everything went down so well that I can't give stick to any of our players today all them were brilliant. 

Next up Burnley away also I still fancy Chelsea to win league over Spurs but be close. Spurs fixture list is harder then Chelsea doesn't mean great deal Anyway but the FA cup semi final next weekend between the 2 could be huge moment in league season may even say the winner of that game the momentum would carry heading into rest of season may just prove difference. Pressure is funny thing Chelsea lost to Spurs then face saints at home 3 days later they could afford 1 more cock us & still lead but that's it need win all their games left to wrap up league. Spurs can't really afford any mistake need win every game just keep up with Chelsea & see what happens after that. Reckon Chelsea just see themselves off the line but reckon gap decrease more but not enough for Spurs leapfrog Chelsea in table anyway. Guess Watford is game Chelsea officially win league or result of Leicester v Spurs game wins Chelsea pl titie is my guess?


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Well, that result for United makes the fight for the title and the top 4 a little more interesting.

I listened to the commentary on United/Chelsea yesterday and I watch the short highlights on Match of the Day 2 last night and the full game this morning. Despite being ill, I really enjoyed watching that, it was like watching the United of old and was definitely our best performance of the season against one of the top sides. A really good belated birthday present for me from the team. We've only beaten Spurs so far this season and with Chelsea being our biggest voodoo in the league where we haven't beaten them in 5 years, you just hoped we were due a win and we did win in convincing fashion.

Mourinho got his tactics and the system spot on yesterday and he outclassed Conte, who didn't really do much if anything to counterattack Jose's master plan. The only thing he really did was switch Azpilicueta and Moses on the flanks and made his substitutions but nothing to change the game or benefit the team. I was really surprised Costa stayed on for the entire 90+ minutes, he was absolutely woeful from start to finish. Bailly and Rojo kept Costa quiet all game and every time he got the ball, either his first touch was poor or Rojo and Bailly would be there breathing down his neck and intercepting or getting a touch to knock the ball away from him and then half way through the first half Costa's discipline and mentality started to go. He kept getting frustrated and nothing was coming off for him and it was a pretty inept performance from him. Conte should have taken him off and either pushed Hazard up top or brought on Batshuayi to switch things up. 

All the United players performed their roles very well and the system really worked for us. Every player was a 7 or above with Herrera being my Man of the Match with a hero-like performance. He stuck to Hazard like glue throughout the entire match and followed him all over the pitch and wouldn't give him more than 5 seconds on the ball. Herrera made some vital interceptions and some great tackles and his assist (yes we were lucky with the handball that wasn't given) was absolutely sublime for Rashford, who timed his run well and outpaced Luiz and slotted the ball away well. Herrera is definitely a contender for future United captain, he's a natural leader when on the pitch giving orders to his team, encouraging them and always giving 100%. He's also everywhere on the pitch; 3 moments I loved from him was firstly, when he followed Hazard from the left side of the pitch all the way over to the right and still kept tight to him and put him under pressure then secondly, in the latter stages of the match where he won the ball down our right flank and then when the ball went straight to another Chelsea player he then stuck his foot in and won the ball a second time to start another United attack and finally, when he was on the floor in our box and still managed to clear the ball away before any Chelsea body could get to it. It was nice to see him get an assist and a goal to complete a perfect performance. He's a big game player so it wasn't surprising to see him stand out here against the current leaders.

Rashford had his best game in a United short for a long while and was also very close to Man of the Match. He caused the Chelsea backline problems all game with his pace and direct running and I loved seeing him outmuscle Moses and Matic off the ball down the right wing. He took his goal well and looked dangerous all game and added pressure to the Chelsea back 3 when they were trying to play the ball out. His link-up play with Lingard was neat and tidy and Chelsea just didn't know how to deal with their movement. That was fantastic to see!

Like I said, everyone played extremely well and it says it all when Chelsea didn't have a shot on target all game and was De Gea's easiest game in a while. That's credit to our defence (including the wing backs) and to Herrera and Fellaini who supported the defence at all times. I loved the relentless style we played, we didn't give a Chelsea player any time on the ball and it meant that when they tried to pick a pass due to being closed down, one of our midfielders or defenders read it easily and stepped out and won the ball or the Chelsea player kicked the ball straight to a United player. That was down to the pressure and great man marking by the entire team. So I really have to commend Mourinho and the players for the master class they put on yesterday, a truly incredible performance and probably one of the best of the season in a big game.

I also have to credit Fellaini, Young and Darmian who were sort of the unsung heroes in this game; Fellaini won so many balls and his hold-up play was excellent and I loved how well he held the ball all game. Young showed a tremendous amount of energy and stamina throughout and kept running and running and did both his defensive and attacking duties well and it's a shame he didn't cap it off with a goal in the first half. Loved that great run he made from our own half to the _'D'_ of the Chelsea box in the final few minutes of the second half. A real captains performance alongside Herrera. Finally, Darmian stuck to his man all game and defended really well, he's usually good at getting tight to players and sometimes that does backfire as the opposing player I have seen has escaped him this season but yesterday and also last week he did this really well and no one really got past him for Chelsea. Pogba was probably the weakest of the outfield players but I still thought he had a pretty good game, sure he gave the ball away at times but he made some amazing passes and that one challenge in the first half was awesome.

Overall, a very satisfying day to watch United outperform Chelsea who weren't at their best and it seemed to be a real off day for them but that is also down to how well United played and the tactics used by the Manager.

Onto Burnley.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Let me just ring in work and let them know I'll need the next three days off to read the previous two posts.

:trips5




That's also a face I had for most of yesterday, and night (sweet chlamydia ravaged Rochdale ladies).




Time for a PARAGRAPH of my own.




I shall use many Triple H faces to thrill the reading audience. I don't know what codes match what face though so they may not have context. I shall occasionally check the smilie list for good ones. :bosstrips


Thought United played superbly, happened to also coincide with Chelsea not turning up whatsoever. Kante had a good game but besides him they were all shite. :trips Cahill being a gentleman and Herrera scoring was delicious :trips4 there'll be some good merchandise opportunities for Chelsea when Halloween comes round as Hazard was a GHOST against the supreme being and all round black mamba Best Right Back In The League Fuck Off Walker & LOL Bellerin, The King Antonio Valencia. :tripsblessed Herrera :tripsblessed that boy deserves a medal. Several commendations from God. Man of the match by an absolute mile, which is huge considering the good/great performances all round. +1 on the praise for Ashley Young too, superb squad player. :trips10 Costa was an absolute disgrace, pathetic performance all round and his attitude and play acting is shambolic. Can't wait till he fucks off to play in a league where 90% of the players sound like they should be on a menu. RACISM. :trips3 First goal was definitely a handball, glorious, but so proud of THE BOY RASHFORD. Love seeing a local player and fan of the club doing well, same with MR FUCK YOU SEB Jesse Lingard. :creepytrips Did alright again, proving to be a solid hand and whilst he starts more than I'd like, he's a great player to have in the squad. :trips2 Fellaini has done really well whenever he's come in ever since the Everton shithouse performance. Tactical Overlord Jose World Champion Mourinho proving once again he's a lovely man and a luxurious manager. :trips7 :trips8 :tripstroll

I'll end this now. Just watched the Buffy episode with the lesbian nerd kiss :Tripslick


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Vader said:


> Let me just ring in work and let them know I'll need the next three days off to read the previous two posts.
> 
> :trips5
> 
> ...


Nice paragraph


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

United :tripsscust


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

PARAGRAPHS

Lingard did indeed do a very good job of running around a lot :hazard2

Vader I didn't catch your thoughts on United being an under-performing team, who are built around Ibra - then putting in their best performance of the season, against the probable title winners, without him? :hmm:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

We were fucking shit when he was banned. But it was good to see Rashford play where I think he should be doing.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853966063196925952
:bosque

Kolo.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Very close to reporting Brock for degrading the Prem thread with SPL (yuck) content


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

HERRERA tbh

great performance from everyone, but especially him. Rashford needs to stop being played as a left winger, he plays so much better as a striker. bring on Burnley, hopefully we don't revert back to the team that draws 1-1 again :hoganutd


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Not been on here in years but for anyone who remembers me way back way.
Told you all Wenger was finished then. None of you believed me. Since then 0 league titles, 0 league challenges, 0 seasons in the quarter finals of the champions league, 0 Major honours.

boom


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

No one will forget the fact that Tomas Rosicky is not a football.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Finally found his way out of kfc :bosque

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Cliffy said:


> Finally found his way out of kfc :bosque
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


:bosstrips

Champion post.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Starting to think that the 3 at the back might displace the 4-2-3-1 (well perhaps not that far, but become much more popular all the same). It's pretty notable that the two best sides in the PL by a mile only started picking up the big points that they've got when they shifted to their 3-4-3. Man Utd and Arsenal got much needed results at the weekend when they shifted to three at the back. Personally, I rate the three at the back style, particularly the 3-5-2 as it allows teams to keep defensive stability with three in the middle of the park so they don't lose the midfield battle and keep two up top. The main criticism I'd heard of with three at the back was that it stifled flair players, but Hazard, Eriksen and Alli have all thrived this season.

On a different (and random) note, an interesting comment by Carragher in this video of Boro v Arsenal.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Irish Jet said:


> No one will forget the fact that Tomas Rosicky is not a football.


one of the greatest moments the Sports section has ever been graced with :lol


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Irish Jet said:


> No one will forget the fact that Tomas Rosicky is not a football.


:lmao


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Gunner14 said:


> Not been on here in years but for anyone who remembers me way back way.
> Told you all Wenger was finished then. None of you believed me. Since then 0 league titles, 0 league challenges, 0 seasons in the quarter finals of the champions league, 0 Major honours.
> 
> boom


Good god I've missed your entertaining posts and memorable quotes!

Now that Rosicky has left Arsenal, does that mean he's still not a football or is now a football?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

So the offical PFA TOTS is - 

de Gea
Walker Cahill Luiz Rose
Mane Alli Kante Hazard
Kane Lukaku​
Cahill easily the most laughable inclusion. de Gea probably shouldn't be there. But the rest are worthy, although some of us would have had others.

For fun, how about we assemble the best players (this season) to not have made the team.

Heaton
Valencia Azpi Alderweireld Alonso
Lallana Wanyama Silva Alexis
Costa Ibrahimovic​


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah de Gea and Cahill are there purely as de Gea as top keeper is a lazy choice, Cahill has been the poorest of Chelsea's back 3. Both poor decisions. The rest, whilst some are different to mine, can't hugely be argued against.

That's probably the team I'd have too, Joel. Can't think of any glaring omissions from that.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Cahill :bosque

:mane :klopp2

Tad surprised, what with him missing a month. But he's been very consistent overall and, ACN/injury aside, has had an excellent debut season for us. It shows when he's not playing how much we miss him too tbh.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

LMAO at Cahill being in there generally, let alone over Alderweireld.

I haven't seen any fitba over the last few weeks because I've finally been able to go out and enjoy life again after being bed ridden for two months with liver problems (prednisolone is a hell of a drug, never had more energy in my life), so I can't comment on any of that.

However, I'll be damned if I'm not stopping in to watch Spurs vs Chelsea tomorrow night. This is the match I've been looking forward to the most all season and a huge reason why I care about the FA cup for the first time in years. Spurs win please. This Poch team needs to win a trophy/trophies. Sorry @Joel :armfold


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Gunner14 said:


> Not been on here in years but for anyone who remembers me way back way.
> Told you all Wenger was finished then. None of you believed me. Since then 0 league titles, 0 league challenges, 0 seasons in the quarter finals of the champions league, 0 Major honours.
> 
> boom


Your presence has been missed. 

:mark:


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh shit, KFC league cup final former fake Bury player is back :lmao

Enjoyed how he left out the part where he suggested David Moyes would be a good replacement for Wenger 

:moyes8

...and yeah it has been pretty much unanimous on here that Wenger needed to move on since 2014 when he was afforded Ozil and Sanchez but failed to challenge for the league or progress in Europe, so you're just about 3 years late with that one :lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

With all the momentum they have and with Chelsea kind of faltering at the moment, if Spurs do not win tomorrow, a lot of questions need to be asked of Poch and that team. 

Diego Costa really owes us something in these last games after the last few months. Tomorrow will be a good start.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

RIP Ugo Ehiogu


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RIP Ugo


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

FFS, that's horrible. Only 44 too, he was a very good player in his day.

RIP


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

RIP Ugo.

Will always remember his overhead kick goal for Rangers against Celtic. Solid defender as well on his day,

:vincecry

He was only 44, that's no age to pass away.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

RIP Ugo. I go to a lot of youth matches and this has hit me hard 

In respect to Cahill being a doubt for the semi, I think Ake's PL minutes this season would see him in contention to start over Terry and Zouma.

We are in great form but it's obviously going to be an extremely difficult game. Chelsea have unlimited resources and players that have won World Cups and CL titles, so you have to consider them strong favourites. We're doing remarkably well to even compete with such clubs.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Andre said:


> Oh shit, KFC league cup final former fake Bury player is back :lmao


Elaborate please @Andre


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Terrible to read about Ehiogu. I only read he collapsed yesterday and was hoping he'd be ok but read today that he'd passed away.  Wasn't aware he was coaching at Spurs either tbh.

Horrible, esp at that age. Ill remember him and Southgate having their CB partnership at Boro mainly.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

He wasn't "bragging", fuck the Sun


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

A player of Ugo's prime quality would walk into the current England XI. A very good CB who was unfortunate enough to play during an era of GREAT English CBs. He and Southgate formed a great partnership for years at Villa and then Boro. 

44 is no age at all. Very sad indeed.



Rowdy Yates said:


> Elaborate please @Andre


Gunner14 missed the 2011 league cup final and went to KFC instead. It's a long time running meme on here. He was also exposed as lying about playing for Bury reserves (well, sitting on the bench to be more accurate, by Snowman and myself a few years ago. But yeah, what do the BBC and soccerbase know about shit  Of all the things to lie about :woytf If you're kind enough he might autograph a copy of his book for you though. Moz (the Everton fan) wrote a cracking review for it somewhere on the World Wide Web wherever it was being sold, too :brodgers 

He also wrote some corking posts about Liverpool vacating seats in the kop for the ghosts of the 96 (or some wacky shit along those lines, it's a bit of a blur now) for the Hillsbrough Memorial Service. There was also something about non-league clubs being justified in charging extortionate prices for prices league games. FUN TIMES.

In fairness to him he always stuck by what he said about Wenger and was a lot more tolerable and rational than happy clapper Stringer, who thought Arsenal were going to challenge for the league most years. Whatever happened to that guy? :lmao

The fitba threads have seen a few amusing characters over the years (particularly Arsenal fans :evil), but he's one of the most infamous. Kind of nice to see him back in a weird way.

Hope you weren't thinking I was referencing your scouting for your Bury mate. We cool right? :woywoah


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

was he the one who wanted like 40 points for beating wolves


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Kiz said:


> was he the one who wanted like 40 points for beating wolves


Gunner or stringer? So many wacky Arsenal fans have posted on here over the years that I tend to forget some of the details. Maybe TIME ZONER ALARM CLOCKS AT THE READY bait merchant Nattie wrote that one :bosque


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I think PFA just like to have the captain of the winning league team in. I remember Morgan being picked ahead of Huth last year, so the same thing applied with Azpi and Cahill this year.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

According to Duncan Castles both Rojo and Ibrahimovic have ruptured their cruciate knee ligaments.

Unbelievable. Can see this pretty much killing our season.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Irish Jet said:


> According to Duncan Castles both Rojo and Ibrahimovic have ruptured their cruciate knee ligaments.
> 
> Unbelievable. Can see this pretty much killing our season.


... :hoganutd

That's so much time out, literally till the end of this year

& Ibra's deal is up this summer too


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Martial's time to shine? Maybe Fosu Mensah too...? Perhaps a chance for :theroon to go out on a high?


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Irish Jet said:


> According to Duncan Castles both Rojo and Ibrahimovic have ruptured their cruciate knee ligaments.
> 
> Unbelievable. Can see this pretty much killing our season.


They're big misses but you'd hope that the other players could step up for 3 EL games atleast.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

CesaroSwing said:


> They're big misses but you'd hope that the other players could step up for 3 EL games atleast.


wait, your not a united fan are you?


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Martial needs to fix up tbh, this is his chance


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm no United fan as you know, but I've always been a fan of Zlatan and it would be horrible if his career is over because of this injury. It's not sounding good atm.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I can't see him wanting to retire on the back of this. He'll take that MLS move which will no doubt still be there when he's recovered.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Yo apparently Ibra actually might retire? Hoping it's bullshit... But that injury is long man especially at his age


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Andre said:


> Hope you weren't thinking I was referencing your scouting for your Bury mate. We cool right? :woywoah



:lmao Not for a second did i think your referencing was aimed towards me. Just read Bury and it got my attention


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Oiii Matic fuck off

Once Hazard came on it was curtains


----------



## Imad Zafar (Aug 22, 2016)

boys that like to run around a lot being schooled by men on how to play football. Beating teams that have nothing to play for is a bit different to playing against a real team.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Imad Zafar said:


> boys that like to run around a lot being schooled by men on how to play football. Beating teams that have nothing to play for is a bit different to playing against a real team.


what

is your first name an indication of your current feelings?


----------



## Imad Zafar (Aug 22, 2016)

sure


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince
:Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince
:Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince
:Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince
:Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince
:Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince
:Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince
:Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince
:Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince
:Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince
:Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince








































:hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2
:hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2
:hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2
:hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2
:hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2
:hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2
:hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2
:hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2
:hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2
:hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2
:hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2
:hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2
:hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2
:hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2
:hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2
:hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2
:hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2
:hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2
:hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2 :hazard2
























































:Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2
:Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 
:Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 
:Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 
:Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 
:Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 
:Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 
:Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 
:Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 
:Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 
:Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 
:Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 
:Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 
:Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2 :Vince :hazard2


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Joel said:


> :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince
> :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince
> :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince
> :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince
> ...


i'm not sure i understand your thoughts?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I just feel gutted after that really

Sure, we were the better team, but as the likes of Chelsea and Leicester have proven, you don't NEED to be the better team to win things. Chelsea had 5 shots on goal and scored 4 goals. You can't keep out that sort of ruthlessness and expect to win the game. I don't think we tested Courtois enough and I thought the line up was as suspect as the substitutions made by Pochettino.

Hats off to Eriksen who I thought was probably man of the match personally. Thought he bossed the game and his assist for the second goal was out of this world. Wasn't particularly impressed by the referee, he seemed reluctant to give Chelsea players yellow cards despite numerous fouls, particularly from Ake and Luiz. It took Alonso to throw the ball away to get a yellow despite it being his fourth yellow card offence of the game but that's neither here or there, I can't blame the referee for making a silly slide tackle on Moses or leaving Hazard unmarked on the edge of the box.

Pochettino and the team are still young and learning. They will still believe they can catch Chelsea and it's a big game in the week with Chelsea playing before us and us having to travel to Palace who will be even more up for it now that Hull and Swansea picked up points today. Don't really know what else to say, we played very very well and we lost. It felt different to 'bottling Tottenham' or 'Spursy' simply because we weren't really ever in front and we didn't necessarily blow the game. Once we learn to be able to win games when we AREN'T playing well against the top clubs, we will be up there consistently I feel. I would like to think games like this will make the players hungrier but I guess we'll have to see.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Erik. said:


> I just feel gutted after that really
> 
> Sure, we were the better team, but as the likes of Chelsea and Leicester have proven, you don't NEED to be the better team to win things. Chelsea had 5 shots on goal and scored 4 goals. You can't keep out that sort of ruthlessness and expect to win the game. I don't think we tested Courtois enough and I thought the line up was as suspect as the substitutions made by Pochettino.
> 
> ...


Yeah I kinda agree with this, 4-2 really flattered Chelsea and Shearer pissed me off saying Chelsea deserved it I dunno what game he was watching. The Son penalty was frustrating he dived in like an idiot and that's what made the lino's mind up because he didn't actually touch the player Moses actually dives over the leg, it was one of those moments when you feel cheated and can see why it was given at the same time I mean just because Son dives in recklessly is it still not cheating when the attacker still dives? Kane was a bystander after his goal barely remember him doing anything maybe it was one of those games Poch should threw Jansen on? Lot's of positives to take out of today though and I don't agree the sentiment that defeat today gives Chelsea the league because playing like against any of the teams we have left we'll win where as Chelsea play like they did today another team may punish them.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We scored 4 goals to your 2. How did we not deserve it? Because you had the ball for a lot and barely tested Courtois?


----------



## Imad Zafar (Aug 22, 2016)

Joel said:


> We scored 4 goals to your 2. How did we not deserve it?


Exactly.
FACT Spurs = an impotent attack that need an overabundance of chances to score a few, hence why Courtois largely not made to work. Not a lot of saves needed to be made did they?

FACT Spurs = Best defense in the league conceded 4 goals. Twice as many as their attackers could score

FACT Possession = does not win you games. This is the sort of mentality that lead to Spurs getting destroyed in Europe. If they ever faced Barca or Bayern or Madrid or Juventus etc etc with that sort of mentality might as well forfeit instead cause they wont be dominating possession in those games.

FACT if you consider that a team that loses soundly is playing better football then you do a disservice to your own team, because youre letting them know its okay keep playing like that and youll win on another day, when its the 7th semi final theyve lost in a row.

thanks


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Such a good game to watch, really was a classic. I almost feel bad for Spurs fans, almost.......Im so happy with the win, and i think we deserved it overall, but Spurs have themselves to blame for this loss. Three goals could have been prevented - First, terrible positioning from Loris. Second was a reckless dive from Son, it was always going to be a pen. Third, HAZARD UNMARKED on the edge of the box, come on!!!

Chelsea played really well though, and they punished Spurs for their mistakes and went on to win quite comfortably in the end. 

Now to Tuesday, a good win at the Bridge against Southampton and we really will have one hand on the PL trophy.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Doesn't get more satisfying than one whacked in top bins off the underside of the bar wens3

Fantastic game


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

What an incredibly entertaining and surprisingly open game. A shame it wasn't the final really. Didn't really feel either team deserved to be on the losing side. Was delighted Luiz got motm because I was singing his praises throughout. Phenomenal. Son's wreckless and frankly silly foul may have cost them the game as Spurs were really in control after the first equaliser.

I do think it may have an effect on the title race. Lose and Spurs continue their brilliant run of form and Chelsea are staring at 3 losses in 4 games would it have been? I fancied us to see the title out anyway but more confident now. I think Michy with his effort alone showed enough that he should be starting ahead of Costa who was awful yet again when he came on.

Huge result and what a platform now to push on for the double. Felt harsh seeing Willian subbed off on a hattrick but hard to argue when his replacement wins the game. That Matic goal though...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

tommo010 said:


> Yeah I kinda agree with this, 4-2 really flattered Chelsea and Shearer pissed me off saying Chelsea deserved it I dunno what game he was watching. The Son penalty was frustrating he dived in like an idiot and that's what made the lino's mind up because he didn't actually touch the player Moses actually dives over the leg, it was one of those moments when you feel cheated and can see why it was given at the same time I mean just because Son dives in recklessly is it still not cheating when the attacker still dives? Kane was a bystander after his goal barely remember him doing anything maybe it was one of those games Poch should threw Jansen on? Lot's of positives to take out of today though and I don't agree the sentiment that defeat today gives Chelsea the league because playing like against any of the teams we have left we'll win where as Chelsea play like they did today another team may punish them.


Well you can say Chelsea didn't deserve it but Tottenham was the one who got a massive break cause Lloris should have been fucking sent off for handling the ball outside the box


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

While I agree Spurs got away with one there, he would've probably got a yellow if it had been given against him. Probably would've been the right decision but I'd have to see it again to say for sure


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DocBlue said:


> While I agree Spurs got away with one there, he would've probably got a yellow if it had been given against him. Probably would've been the right decision but I'd have to see it again to say for sure


Yea your right, would have probs been yellow


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> We scored 4 goals to your 2. How did we not deserve it? Because you had the ball for a lot and barely tested Courtois?


People often seem to confuse being the better team and being in control of the game.

If the latter was the sole determination of who deserves to win the game, Pep would've won the treble 4 years in a row at Barca.

In reality the team that deserves to win is the team that puts the ball in the opposition net more than the opposition puts the ball into their own net - however they get there tactically (although in reality, a team with solid defending, a lack of mistakes and good finishing will nearly always win the game. anyway). The exception to this being if bad officiating and wrong decisions decide the game (e.g. Madrid vs Bayern).

:armfold


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Great performance.

Totally dominant and they offered nothing but the odd set piece. Not many sides have shut down Burnley like that at Turf Moore this season. 

Martial answered the call and looked a different player. Played with an intensity we haven't seen all season. Will be interesting if it's enough to get the start Thursday. I suspect not.

Pogba looks like he'll miss the derby, looked like a muscle injury. The starting lineup will be a state.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Wazza >>>
Martial >>>


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Happy we got Arsenal in the final, can't quite believe they got through though. Amazing to think Antonio Conte has a serious chance at the domestic double in his first PL season, and Pep may not even get top 4 (though i think they probably will just hold on) in his.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

should've won, officials with another wrong call in a big game having an effect, same shit footballers (clichy) letting everyone down over and over again.

the cleanout will be brutal.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Double for Conte confirmed


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

:conte


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp

And

:MAD

After two excellent away wins, we lose to fucking crystal palace again. Our passing was terrible today and I think we had two shots on goal all game. Coutinho had his usual flashes and scored a great goal, but we were poor.

It now puts us in a very precarious position in terms of the top four if Utd/Arsenal get good results in their games in hand.

Klopp has done a great job getting us into 3rd with our overall squad tho. You only have to look at our bench today to see that, but it'd still feel like shit if we were to slip out of the top four at this late stage.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Good to see Benteke hasn't forgotten how to score against us


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

LOL

Now if we can get a positive result against Shitty & not lose to Spuds we should bag top 4 & Europa


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856202176808570881
Absolutely ridiculous. They've got more points vs the current top ten (even though they're in the top ten and they obviously can't play themselves to win points) than they have vs the current bottom ten as it currently stands. Haven't lost to a current top eleven team, but have lost six games vs the rest :woytf


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Fuck. I knew our record against the bottom tier teams compared to the top tier teams was pretty shit, but seeing it makes it worse. Today's game was another example of how we seem to have a lack of ideas and creativity against certain teams too, tbh.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

It was a pretty windy day to be fair.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Not going to laugh, simply because we have Palace coming up on Wednesday. 

We've been knocked out of the FA Cup and now the prospect is either a Chelsea double or Chelsea win the league and Arsenal win the cup. What a horrible weekend.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Andre said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856202176808570881
> Absolutely ridiculous. They've got more points vs the current top ten (even though they're in the top ten and they obviously can't play themselves to win points) than they have vs the current bottom ten as it currently stands. Haven't lost to a current top eleven team, but have lost six games vs the rest :woytf


nothing frustrates me more mate
looking at that if wed have even done decently against the bottom 7 or 8 teams wed be challenging for the title 
instead we need city and spurs to guarantee us 4th


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Kante wins pfa player of the year 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Alli wins the young award too.

Neither can be argued


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Absolutely delighted with how shit and negative we was for the first 60 minutes. It was a beautiful thing to actually watch us play a different way. After so many years of the same tactics and set up i could not believe what i was watching. 5 at the back, 11 behind the ball and instructed to play defensive and foul at every opportunity :mark:

For the first 60 minutes City looked like how we have for so many years. All the ball, controlling the midfield and the majority of possession yet not really creating a fucking thing and also whining like fuck to the ref constantly. We worked our bollocks off and shown a side to us that we have not seen nearly enough and in the end we got our just rewards

Wenger still needs to fuckoff mind. Far to little and to late IMO


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

nothing except for a perfectly legitimate goal ruled out by a guessing linesman. that always helps. and having a ref allow players to injure opposition players without consequence.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Arsenal kicking players off the pitch oh how times have changed slightly.

Anyway decent weekend for United if we can get a win against City on Thursday we have a true chance to finish in the top 4.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Citys equalizer in the league game at the Etihad was about 12 yard offside. Shit happens, We have been kicked off the pitch while the referee has done nothing about it more times than i can remember over the years. It was well known that the way to beat Arsenal was to kick em when we used to be good. Remenber the 4-2 win for City when Adebayor done that celebration?. We got butcherd from minute one to 90 of that game. The end of the 49 unbeaton at O.T also springs to mind. If you are going to be a technical team in England then it is something you have to deal with


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pretty sure sane was being played onside by koscielny's back foot.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Brock said:


> :klopp
> 
> And
> 
> ...


I jinxed it by mentioning Benteke in the catbox last night. :mj2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lino who completely guessed that sane's cross went out was the one who failed to spot walker's massive shove on sterling.

lol.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*WE'RE BACK BABY :goool2*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Rafa back in the Prem :woo

---------------

I do wonder if Sturridge has played his last game for us now he's out for the rest of the season. Maybe Klopp will keep him, but if he does, he needs to buy at least 2 new strikers IMO, as even as as a back up, Sturridge can't be relied upon with his body made of glass.

He's still one of the best goalscorers in the league, but we have to come to some decision about this at some point tbh and klopp has never been his biggest fan so he'll probably be gone.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Rafa. :mark:

Sturridge will be sold, even when he's available Klopp pretty much picks everyone before him.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I could see Rafa leaving in the summer tbh.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Why do you see him going? I think that if he was leaving he'd have left last Summer. He wants to stay in England and there aren't many clubs that would need him that are a step up from Newcastle, West Ham maybe? But I see him staying.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rugrat said:


> Why do you see him going? I think that if he was leaving he'd have left last Summer. He wants to stay in England and there aren't many clubs that would need him that are a step up from Newcastle, West Ham maybe? But I see him staying.


Nah I think he was happy to stay knowing they'd probably piss it to promotion, which they have.

I think his ambitions and Ashley's will be very different in terms of investment. Rafa will use his popularity with the fans to push for more funds while Ashley has shown time and again he doesn't really care for what the fans think.

He can easily wait for another top job - His reputation is still intact. He'll want to preserve that by ensuring next season isn't a relegation battle.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I think he wants to stay in England and he won't manage any of the top six or Everton, so it's going to be one of the chasing pack and I don't see him anywhere bigger than a sleeping giant like Newcastle/West Ham/Stoke.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Could some people in here who knows what they're talking about please rate my draft kings rider for today? 
GK - Eduardo
D - M Alonso 
D - J Juankar
M - Y Carasco
M - D Tadic
M - A Griezmann
F - R Soldado
F - C Martina


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Bury Newcastle. Bury Green Light. Bury them back into the abyss where they belong.

:buried


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

cunts


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the fact that he's allowed to be on the uefa, united and fa boards at the same time is absolutely disgraceful.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I just don't know why it's even being reported considering the media are such a huge part of the worldwide conspiracy against Man City.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well these things are only ever reported by martin samuel. rest dont want to question the darlings united.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Barton banned for 18 months for betting offences

Pics of John Terrys mom sucking cock on twitter are fake :mj2

Moyes getting charged

What a day 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Barton :bosque


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Somebody narc'd us out :hogannew










Lee Charnley that bald Penfold-looking coward in cahoots with the CORSICAN MAFIA and probably the LEGION OF DOOM, and perhaps even SKELETOR himself have all conspired against us :hogannew


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857204702588436480


THE PLOT THICKENS


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Pogba out of the Manc derby :mj2

Do we have any players left ?!!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Idc about teams of the year, so in light of this news here's my all-time CORRUPT/CROOKED XI (inspired by Cockhead's Rape XI)

1) Joey Barton - betting fraud and general crimes against humanity
1) Messi - Tax evasion 

that's all I got for now


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Idc about teams of the year, so in light of this news here's my all-time CORRUPT/CROOKED XI (inspired by Cockhead's Rape XI)
> 
> 1) Joey Barton - betting fraud and general crimes against humanity
> 1) Messi - Tax evasion
> ...


Not sure about a full XI, but I can do a five-a-side team.

Bruce Grobbelaar

Joey Barton Antonio Conte

Lionel Messi Matt Le Tissier Diego Maradona​
Grobbelaar letting in soft goals for bungs, Le Tissier kicking the ball out of play at kick off for betting purposes, while Maradona and Messi collect their portion of the money and REFUSE to pay their governments.

:cockhead4 as player manager :conte

:arry or :jet could be the DIRECTOR OF FOOTBALL FRAUD and on the subs bench.

That front three would also be amazing to watch :banderas


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Ian Crook


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

And your captain of the Crooks XI, Mr Nile Ranger...



> In 2007, at the age of 15, he was sentenced to 11 weeks in a Young Offenders Institute after being convicted of participating in street robbery in Muswell Hill, London.
> 
> In May 2011 Ranger was questioned by Newcastle after posing with a replica gun in a photograph.
> 
> ...


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Green Light said:


> *WE'RE BACK BABY :goool2*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

We're genuinely fucked for the derby.

Ibrahimovic probably wouldn't have played anyways but losing Rojo and Pogba is a killer. Blind and Bailly were taken apart in the reverse fixture and we can't play with the same intensity we showed against Chelsea with Fellaini and Carrick in the middle.

I'd actually rather see Mkhitaryan come in as the link between midfield and attack or even Fosu Mensah with Herrera pushing up. I can just see Carrick getting lit up with their pressing.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> I could see Rafa leaving in the summer tbh.


In hindsight you might be right


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Fuck off Arsenal.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Tonight was as dire as anything I saw from Howard Wilkinson. Of course Boro win despite not winning a league game in 2017. Can only imagine Saturday being toxic towards Moyes, the general insistence from board that we'll keep him is forcing the fans into more vitriol than he even would get just for the fact we've comfortably been the worst team in the league this season, exciting for maybe 3 games in october/november and the first half away to Palace. Peddling stability is fine but there's nothing from this team to suggest sticking with the manager is worthwhile. No insipiration, no positives, no discernable style of play/solidity/attacking flair. The board either need to realise there's zero chance of coming back up with this man in charge or his position needs to be made untenable by the supporters really. I can imagine both happening. I can't recall such widespread dislike of a manager so fast certainly since Wilkinson. Possibly the tailend of bruce's spell with us but at least he was actually good to begin with. There's an argument (it's certainly the one Moyes will make) he doesn't have a lot to work with but then the player most likely to make something happen in the last two games has been Khazri and prior to those games he hadn't started since October

Roll on next season, but ideally with someone different in charge (my personal pipe dream is Jokanovic but like he'd leave a london club for us, especially if we're in the same division or fulham even go up. I'd even take PARDS atm, that's how desperate we are)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Not really sure how Hennessey still goalkeeps for a Premier League side.

Oh well. Beat Everton at Goodison and it's a wrap. Hopefully the player are up for it, as they're gonna have to be with the run Everton are on at home at the moment.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Credit to Palace they made us work for it but another win in the bag and keeping pressure on Chelsea, it's still theirs to lose but another step closer to securing 2nd at least.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

That goal from Eriksen. :banderas

11 goals and 20 assists in 41 games this season :mark:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

It was less brilliance from Eriksen, more horseshit from Hennessey.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I mean he saw it all the way and decided to dive for it when it had more or less traveled 3 quarters of the way. Shocking. Pretty sure Spurs would have found a winner regardless, as they were applying a lot of pressure (not the fake pressure against Chelsea either), but yeah, terrible goalkeeping, by a (surprise surprise) terrible Premier League goalkeeper.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

when you have two terrible premier league goalkeepers and navas at right back and still could finish 3rd :banderas


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

When you have Mignolet in goal, A midfielder at LB, Mane/Lallana out, defenders that struggle to defend and Divock Origi up front......and could still theoretically finish 3rd



:banderas









Although, with our fixtures list and squad issues, I'm worried atm.  We _should_ be ok with other teams' fixtures, but.......


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

likely to be...

DDG

Darmian Bailly Blind

Valencia Herrera Carrick Fellaini Shaw

Rashford Rooney

subs - Romero, Fosu Mensah, Martial, Young, Lingard, Tuanzebe, Mkhitaryan

pray for us tbh

:hoganutd :hoganutd :hoganutd


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

:banderas


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

No way Rooney will start. If he does Jose is basically throwing the game.

De Gea

Bailly Blind Darmian

Valencia Herrera Fellaini Young

Mkhitaryan

Lingard Rashford​
Is the lineup I'd like to see. I think 10 of that 11 is pretty certain to start and the only question is who will come in for Pogba. Not expecting much - A draw would be a great result under the circumstances.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Garbage game. Good result if we beat Arsenal.

The biggest negative was Fellaini not hitting that cunt harder.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Woeful

At least we don't see Fellaini for 3 games, shoulda drove his head through Aguero for that reaction

But that was terrible to watch, I'm seeing people call that a tactical masterclass, fuck outta here

Will beat Swansea next, but Arsenal & Spurs are the games we can't be losing


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Peps interview

Man's got jokes :lmao

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

MMMMD said:


> Woeful
> 
> At least we don't see Fellaini for 3 games, shoulda drove his head through Aguero for that reaction
> 
> ...


Actually it just ensures he will start the Celta games tbh.

Pogba injured, Fellaini suspended and Fosu-Mensah apparently fucked up his shoulder. Scholes may yet get the call.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Irish Jet said:


> Actually it just ensures he will start the Celta games tbh.
> 
> Pogba injured, Fellaini suspended and Fosu-Mensah apparently fucked up his shoulder. Scholes may yet get the call.


:hoganutd


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

felt like we were trying to beat at team desperately trying to get a point to avoid relegation, not a side trying to reach top 4. wasted chances, we should've belted that absolute shit excuse of a football team but once again, as is the case way too often, wasted chance after chance. 

van gaal would've been crucified for that. they're still an absolute shower of shit to watch.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

typical Jose away performance and set up vs a big team. THANK GOD I didn't wake up early for that trash.

Fellaini :lol


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Kiz said:


> felt like we were trying to beat at team desperately trying to get a point to avoid relegation, not a side trying to reach top 4. wasted chances, we should've belted that absolute shit excuse of a football team but once again, as is the case way too often, wasted chance after chance.
> 
> van gaal would've been crucified for that. they're still an absolute shower of shit to watch.


- City have now failed to score in four of their last five Manchester derbies in all competitions.

- This equals the most shots that Aguero has attempted in a Premier League game without scoring (9) - level with his appearance versus West Brom in March 2015.

"This was deja vu for City and Guardiola - so much possession and territory, too little end result."

"Michael Carrick provided the solid platform and for the most part City were frustrated, with too many efforts off target or lacking the power to trouble United keeper David de Gea."

"Manchester United manager Jose Mourinho will be the happier after they extended their unbeaten league run to 24 games."

:duck :duck :duck

You were shite pal. Typical Mou tactics away from home and people still rage. City deserved fuck all, their chances were barely even chances. Best one was when Otamendi headed against Bailly's head. Shooting aimlessly and touching the ball loads, along with having a fucking shitbag up front? Can't beat little old United. 

:duck


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

who wrote that, old mate duncan castles?

the worst unbeaten run in history. typical mourinho, too scared of losing instead of going at a vulnerable defence. pathetic.

if mourinho is the happier of the two by not making up ground on the top 4 with difficult games coming up relative to those above him then he's kidding himself. per usual.

if end putting in one of a litany of chances is the only thing we have to worry about then im pretty chuffed. but at least we'll never play like SCARED COWARDS against 2 finished full backs, a guy with long injury problems only just coming back in, the best worst cb in the world and claudio bravo. 

coward. absolute coward.

can't wait till biggest club on the planet sells their best player to madrid again. so sweet.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

just copied it off bbc. to annoy you. :Tripslick

we played with two midfielders in defence, a guy who seb rates as about the 14th best centre back at villarreal last season and a right back at left back. had a 78 year old pep favourite in midfield with mental fellaini. as well as the worst derby player in history thus far, mhki.

so yeah, imagine us not going all out just to get a fisting.

can't imagine madrid are going to buy ibrahimovic whilst he's injured.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

s
c
a
r
e
d

coward.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

So Pep couldn't break down a team that for all the world looks like it's battling relegation. At home no less?

Another damning indictment of his ability. Further evidence that he is indeed a fraudulent man with no hair.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

his team broke through on multiple occasions, just didn't finish.

as the excuse has gone for mourinho all season, he cant put it in the net for them.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

als :cozy


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Kiz said:


> his team broke through on multiple occasions, just didn't finish.
> 
> as the excuse has gone for mourinho all season, he cant put it in the net for them.


There were 4 good chances in the game and we had two of them. City were shite m8y.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

kun had 2, sterling had 2, gabby at the end was fractionally off.

united are still fucking dross. attack attack attack and all that.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

pep 'one tactic wonder' guardiola

jose 'tactical genius' mourinho

kiz 'sore loser/drawer' :duck

vader 'good draw away from home' vader


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

vader cuck vader


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*That was a 0-0 game. City had shots indeed but they were all half chances at best. Aguero hitting the post the exception but it was less of an opportunity than we had off Bravo being a numpty so as far as chances that should be finished 1-1. Draw was a fair result. I don't like setting up like that against a team like City but it's won us valuable points against Chelsea and Liverpool. Needed a win there though. Technically in our hands but we won't beat Spurs so we still need Liverpool or City to drop points somewhere. On paper neither should and there's no certainty we only drop points at Spurs either. At least we have Fellaini for Celta...*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

"Jose is the best manager I have played for" - C. Ronaldo

"Jose is like a father to me" - Frank Lampard

"Mourinho made me into the man I am today" - Didier Drogba

"Mourinho is much better than Pep, even I must admit" - Xavi

"I am glad he is my papa" - Jose Mourinho Jr

"Sometimes a draw is much better than a win, especially against your rivals" - Pep Guardiola

"Jose Mourinho is the saviour of football" - Johan Cruyff

"Some say Paul Scholes is the best striker of the ball we've had here but Mourinho can hit a tree from 60 yards away" - Bobby Charlton

"I am the Special One" - Jose Mourinho


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

im the cuckiest cuck that ever did cuck - jose mourinho


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Already done a Mourinho quote, keep up :armfold

"I am angry" - Kiz

"Lol" - Vader


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you can have more than one quote :armfold


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Vader said:


> just copied it off bbc. to annoy you. :Tripslick
> 
> we played with two midfielders in defence, a guy who seb rates as about the 14th best centre back at villarreal last season and a right back at left back. had a 78 year old pep favourite in midfield with mental fellaini. as well as the worst derby player in history thus far, mhki.
> 
> ...


*third best, who I also said had a lot of potential and was better than any of United's existing defenders :armfold

There's been some good :keys on the last couple of pages, but I will not stand for you choosing to SLANDER me like this right after I gave you :unitedglory :no:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry Sir Sebastian, I was in troll mode.

I'll make one serious statement on the match. It was utterly horrendous, that's down to Mourinho. However a tactic to attack away at City would have been suicide. That's one of the few matches this season where our finishing didn't let us down, we defended really well and that's the only tactic we had to follow. Simple tactic which got the desired point away at City. City had two big chances with Aguero hitting the post and the Mongentinian's header. United had one with Herrera's header and a half one when Bravo flapped. Neither team deserved to win. One manager had a tactic which nullified the game successfully, regardless if that's aesthetically pleasing or not. Away point to a top 4 team is good. 

:armfold


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i dont understand how not attacking a back line of old, injured and shit is a smart tactic. 

even boro snatched a goal against us. boro!


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Aforementioned point about our makeshift team. Any sort of attacking would have seen us battered. That's the best defence you can play currently. Stones/Otamendi aside. Darmian has no attacking intent ever and Blind can be a liability. Your defence is certainly more stable than ours. The one we played last night obviously. Boro have nothing to lose in games vs City, United cannot lose. Even fergie had those tactics in later years.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

19 shots, whatever high % of possession, yada yada. it was really a battering anyways.

we fold whenever we're put under any pressure. makeshift or not. the defence is as unsettled as it has been probably since hughes. the midfield has been poor this season, showing all season they lack a cutting edge and waste chances. it was the prime opportunity for mourinho to, for once against a top team not managed by wenger, to actually go for it. martial and rashford alone should just be sitting high and running at the defence.

i just think he's got so many convinced that this is the only way you can play away from home against top sides. it changes game by game. the city defence should be ran at by everyone. the amount who sit back is just daft. i just dont get how many coaches refuse to do it. sure, the names look impressive on paper, but they have been well down on performance lately. kun's the only player to hit double figures for goals across all comps this season. he is really the only guy capable of hurting teams right now


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I rate Vader's posting at







over these last couple of pages.

Kiz probably looked something like this while typing the replies:










ZERO CREDIT to @Seb and @Goku for the smileys :villa


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Glad I put big jakupovic in my ff team :dance

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

:hogansun :moyes8


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Sad that the year we finally do go its with a complete whimper and none of the fight we've even had in the last few seasons, despite being in/around the relegation zone

:moyes1 saying it's his worst day in football and will consider his future. Really it'd be best for both parties if he walked. We won't have the funds to have an overhaul like newcastle did so the likelihood of us starting next season on the front foot is low and he's hardly got any goodwill left as it is.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Where else would Burnley pick up their only away win of the season?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Shep :mj2



Rugrat said:


> Where else would Burnley pick up their only away win of the season?


I was at that game, so I take credit for Burnley winning.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Shepard said:


> Really it'd be best for both parties if he walked.


This could well be his last job in football, he could probably be patiently waiting to be paid out of his four year deal.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> I was at that game, so I take credit for Burnley winning.


was... was anyone else at the game? :carlo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Goku said:


> was... was anyone else at the game? :carlo


I was the only one in the crowd.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Watching United really isn't good for my mental health


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

divecheater divenitedcheater


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Swansea

Fanks




























Watch us fuck it up tomorrow, now :mj2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Hopefully that's Rooney last involvement for the club.

It would be fitting. All the good he's done has been negated by 5 years of thievery. Let him go out in shame.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

MMMMD said:


> Watching United really isn't good for my mental health


Better than being an Arsenal supporter.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

It's fine guys we're 25 unbeaten right? Guys? Guys!?



YankBastard said:


> Better than being an Arsenal supporter.


Arsenal fans are too entitled imo :shrug

Nothing wrong with wanting to challenge but be content you've consistently been in the top 4, we've been absolute horse shit since Fergie left. The amount of shit I got when we finished 7th...

If we don't qualify for champs one way or another it's a wrap again lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's not like united fans have a shitload of league triumphs to remember, the poor bastards


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Well done weetabix head 

All in on celta now

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

MMMMD said:


> It's fine guys we're 25 unbeaten right? Guys? Guys!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It just shows you how a great manager can make all the difference. Also having a club support the manager during lean times and not firing him. Watching all the idiots on ArsenalfansTV's youtube page is hilarious.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Also smalling and Jones need to stop fannying about and get back on the pitch if they want to be at this club next season.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

i'm ok with them not being.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

MAYBE, just maybe, Jones and Smalling are actually not fit/recovered enough to play yet? I find this stuff from Mourinho calling out guys in public a bit harsh, can't help their confidence. he did the same with Shaw earlier this season. every man and his dog knows Jones and Smalling are injury prone, Mourinho included surely

game was shite. had Rooney's shot not been blocked by Martial we win that game, yet instead he gives away a free kick in a dangerous area against a team with a FK specialist like Sigurdsson in their side. great stuff Wayne :hoganutd


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Kiz said:


> divecheater divenitedcheater


Let's talk about your penalty then shall we?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

wp, gg, spurs.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Pretty disgraceful performance from Everton at home and chasing European football. Guess they didn't want it, or realised they had too much to do with the teams above them having played less games etc.

Decent enough line up from Spurs. Well known that Walker can't play 2 games in a week so not surprised to see Trippier starting here. Going into the North London Derby without Rose, Walker and Dembele is always a worry though. I imagine during the game we'll end up going either 3 at the back and dropping one of Alli or Eriksen deeper or we'll sit Dier in front of Vertonghen and Alderweireld and play 4-1-4-1.

Wasn't as confident as I was leading up to it, but still think we'll win. Which will seal Champions League football for next season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

MMMMD said:


> Let's talk about your penalty then shall we?


sure. de roon stuck his leg out and caught sane.

after some of the absolute shockers we've copped this season in terms of blatant penalties not being given we're well overdue.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

As a Saints fan i'm legally obliged to laugh at Everton sucking worse than Katie Price....grass isn't greener on the other side eh Koeman... :ha :HA :maury


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Simply Flawless said:


> As a Saints fan i'm legally obliged to laugh at Everton sucking worse than Katie Price....grass isn't greener on the other side eh Koeman... :ha :HA :maury


Tbf, Everton are higher in the league than Saints, so...

Both good teams though, but it's hard not to see Everton as the best of the sides that don't include the top 6.

I do like Saints a lot though. What they do each year is brilliant, but it also is why there's no point for a manager to set up long term there, as your best players will be sold once the price is met.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> As a Saints fan i'm legally obliged to laugh at Everton sucking worse than Katie Price....grass isn't greener on the other side eh Koeman... :ha :HA :maury


Everton qualified for the Europa League last week fren, this and the remaining games will be flip flop on performances since CL is out of sight. 

Enjoy laughing at Koeman moving onto bigger and better things though :shrug


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Joel said:


> I do like Saints a lot though. *What they do each year is brilliant*, but it also is why there's no point for a manager to set up long term there, as your best players will be sold once the price is met.


Is it? Personally, I'd like to see them keep hold of key players and regularly have a big net spend. Try and make it into the CL and whatnot.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rugrat said:


> Is it? Personally, I'd like to see them keep hold of key players and regularly have a big net spend. Try and make it into the CL and whatnot.


Sure it'd be nice for them to take that chance. But yes, it is still brilliant how they sell their best players, lose their manager who is doing a good job and replace them successfully to keep being competitive and finishing in the top 10.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sucking worse than Katie Price is a new low for this thread. 

Can't wait for that cunt to fuck off in the summer. Total waste of space. *


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

why, where's katie moving to?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

No longer in their shadow COYS!!! :drose


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

lynch looks amazing in your sig

also fuck the french nonce


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wanyama was absolutely incredible today. Great performance overall. Kane scoring the last ever North London Derby goal at White Hart Lane was poetic. 

9 straight league wins, 13 home wins on the bounce. Time to keep this up and really end the season strong and just finish the best we can. One more home game left. Man Utd await.


----------



## Bun Dem (Apr 2, 2017)

Erik. said:


> Wanyama was absolutely incredible today. Great performance overall. Kane scoring the last ever North London Derby goal at White Hart Lane was poetic.
> 
> 9 straight league wins, 13 home wins on the bounce. Time to keep this up and really end the season strong and just finish the best we can. One more home game left. Man Utd await.














Should've been a rout. Any other decent team and those missed chances could've come back to haunt. But spurs are playing the best football in the league atm so fair play to them.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Good results today 

We just need to make sure we capitalise on those now, tomorrow. 

I'm pessimistic because of how prone we are to fucking things up, tho. :klopp


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gotta give some credit to Tottenham. I thought after we ended the race today, they'd collapse against Arsenal, but they showed fight and bottle for the first time in a long time when things didn't go for them. They've learnt a lot from last season, developed and have become a better team with a stronger mentality for it. Unfortunately for them, there was just one better team who stopped them in two competitions. 

It's down to Levy now to show some ambition and give Pochettino chance to take the next step by backing him properly this summer.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

great results today, might as well stick on tom cleverly 1 nil tomorrow then lads as that's exactly how we'll go about it


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Lallana could be involved today

:fuckyeah

Sturridge is also available :shockedpunk

Well, until he slips coming down the stairs on the team bus.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

If only we could be consistent over a 38 game season.

:mj2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Our net spend :mj2

Third with that and our current squad :klopp2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You have been consistent this season. You're on course for an 89 point total, which is a very big total (only 6 of the best total ever). It just highlights how damn good Conte has done when he's on course for 93 points. Dare I say better than the 95 point Mourinho season due to higher competition?


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I'd disagree with it being better than Mourinho's because Jose had to deal with the CL. Knocking out Barcelona (best side in the world at the time) and Bayern only to go out to the eventual winners was very impressive.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Joel said:


> You have been consistent this season. You're on course for an 89 point total, which is a very big total (only 6 of the best total ever). It just highlights how damn good Conte has done when he's on course for 93 points. Dare I say better than the 95 point Mourinho season due to higher competition?


Not consistent enough to be Champions though.

The graphic shows that we have been the best team in the league over the past two seasons, yet NOTHING to show for either. That's down to consistency. We drew an awful lot of games at the start of last season before hitting our stride and we had a period when we lost Alderweireld this season where we drew games.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859132196266835968
:banderas

Worthy goal to win any game.

Not a classic and we rode some luck, but that goal deserved to win any game and at this stage of the season, the only important factor is the result.

Coutinho tho :mj2 Hope he's ok

Lallana back :klopp2

Sturridge also back at last - erm :klopp2 i guess

:klopp2 such a crucial win


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Can's gol wens3 wens3 wens3

Gawd I love Lallana. Brilliant player


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Can wens3

Lallana back :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/sport/fo...e-up-players-homegrown-English-sportgalleries

*How every Prem team would line up if they were forced to field only locals*

I remember John Welsh on CM 02/03 lol.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Erik. said:


> If only we could be consistent over a 38 game season.
> 
> :mj2


It's staggering looking at that Most points, most wins, least defeats (with 9 which I can't believe if I'm honest), most goals, least conceded with that net spend. Too many draws has probably cost us a title win looking at these stats. 1 or 2 more players and we could be champions next season.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

The amount of draws & goals for for United

:hoganutd


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Who do we think for manager of the year? Conte or Poch? As it stands I favour the latter, pretty difficult to call in any circumstance.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

It's a tough one. Poch has arguably got better out of a weaker team (and Spurs record speak for itself) but Conte's Chelsea was written off very early in the season as everyone felt the title was a battle between Man U and Man City and yet he's just shat all over those predictions and pretty much walked to the title (assuming Chelsea hold on). 

Conte would get my vote although I did say at the start of the campaign that I felt he was one to keep an eye on. As many felt the title would end up in Manchester he had no real pressure to get anything more than third making it much easier for him to thrive.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If Conte wins the league with 90+ points, which included a Premier League record equalling number of consecutive wins in a season, wins the FA Cup after beating United, Spurs (who are apparently the best team in the league) and Arsenal on the way, in his first season in England, with a team that was BROEKN after coming 10th last year and whilst being laughed at on transfer deadline day for signing Alonso and Luiz, there really isn't much argument.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't think there's an argument at all. Conte, for certain.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'd have Dyche ahead of Poch. Obviously Conte. The fact that he's fooled people into thinking that Chelsea squad is far above everyone else's is the only reason you need for choosing him. A back line of Moses/Azpi/Luiz/Cahill/Alonso really isn't strong on paper but he made them impenetrable for an extended period of time. The switch to 3 CBs was genius too and turned them from a team on par with Everton to where they are now in an instant. Took GREAT COURAGE to scrap his original plans too and then go out and sign players everyone :una'd at in Luiz and Alonso and get them both in TOTY's. *


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Marco Silva for the fucking win.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Alonso wasn't in the TOTY was he?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Not official but people have him in personal choice ones. Hence the 's at the end *


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ah, gotcha.

My obvious pick for manager of the year is Pochettino, for reasons I have stated many times. Though if Marco Silva keeps Hull up, I wouldn't be against picking him either. Sold two of their best performing players in January, depleted squad and kept up his ridiculous 3 year home unbeaten record whilst being the manager of Hull is a pretty incredible achievement.

Would probably do a YouTube review but would have a hard time getting the other half to join in.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Vader said:


> I don't think there's an argument at all. Conte, for certain.


This.

Will be enhanced further when they win the FA Cup.

Also, Conte's formation has been copied by several other managers (Wenger, Mourinho, Pep).


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Pochettino played the formation first and has continued to do so.

Conte has done a good job though, no doubt about it. Seems to be the only one who can stop Spurs. That's taken some doing. He has a team riddled with ridiculous talent though and a very thick squad with absolutely zero European distraction to tire them out, which is why I'd have given the award to Pochettino who looks to his bench to find Sissoko and Janssen to try and change games. Not Fabregas and Willian.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Pochettino brought those players though so that's his fault. Chelsea's great depth really isn't a thing either btw. *


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Well, he signed off on them. I doubt he particularly wanted these players.

It's well known Pochettino wanted Batshauyi and Mane but ended up with Janssen and Sissoko/N'Koudou instead. Then again, we aren't going to be offering the sort of wages that Liverpool and Chelsea can offer these players. Same as previous seasons where he wanted Schneiderlin but instead we got Stambouli and instead of Mussachio, we got given Fazio. Where are those two now? Wouldn't surprise me if the majority of those signed in the summer leave within the next year or two.

Luckily, we've got rid of those involved in the transfers so I am hoping after all that Pochettino has done for the club over the past 3 years, Levy FINALLY backs Pochettino in the transfer market and starts to get players in that Pochettino actually wants. It's why I wouldn't mind us going for Zaha even at stupid money because at least Pochettino would have a team full of players HE wants.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd hardly call whatever the fuck Spurs did in Europe this season a distraction. Complaining that Spurs have it tough with Janssen and Sissoko as subs whilst Chelsea have Captain Cahill and Luiz playing at a good standard. That's close to manager of the decade levels of talent.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Karius, Alexander-Arnold, Moreno, Grujic, Woodburn, Wilson, Ejaria, Sturridge. Try having that bench atm 8*D 

Lallana back is fantastic and hopefully Coutinho is fine. Plus hey, Sturridge might make it until the end of the season unharmed. So it's looking a bit better even with Mane and Henderson out at least.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Erik. said:


> Pochettino *played the formation first* and has continued to do so.


When? :aries2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Di Marzio reporting that we've had a £72m offer for Mbappe rejected.

Suspicious timing.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Vader said:


> I'd hardly call whatever the fuck Spurs did in Europe this season a distraction. Complaining that Spurs have it tough with Janssen and Sissoko as subs whilst Chelsea have Captain Cahill and Luiz playing at a good standard. That's close to manager of the decade levels of talent.


In fairness, Poch has Kyle Walker and a CM in defence playing well. Rose was wank under AVB and Sherwood too.

I would argue that Pochettino had a harder hand to work with. For instance; Alli was in League One when Hazard won Player of the Year and Kane hadn't scored a league goal when Costa was banging in goals left, right and centre for Atleti. Obviously, they had to be motivated and whatnot which Conte deserves credit for particularly with Pedro, but it was always a case of if rather than when. 

In terms of the bottom half of the League, Silva has done much better than Sean Dyche. If Clement keeps Swansea I would have him and Dyche on par.



Erik. said:


> Would probably do a YouTube review but would have a hard time getting the other half to join in.


:lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rugrat said:


> In fairness, Poch has Kyle Walker and a CM in defence playing well. Rose was wank under AVB and Sherwood too.
> 
> I would argue that Pochettino had a harder hand to work with. For instance; Alli was in League One when Hazard won Player of the Year and Kane hadn't scored a league goal when Costa was banging in goals left, right and centre for Atleti. Obviously, they had to be motivated and whatnot which Conte deserves credit for particularly with Pedro, but it was always a case of if rather than when.
> 
> ...


All those Spurs players were performing for Spurs before this season, so I'm not sure what point you are trying to prove when it comes to _this_ season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it'll go to the champion winning manager like it does every season we dont win.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Who did it go to in 2012?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pards


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lol pards the fraud

Conte definitely, but Pochettino has been heaps impressive, really think there a couple of players away from winning a title.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fa to 'trial sin bins' next season. yeah


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

I feel like that will just lead to teams temporarily down to 10 men parking the bus until that player returns. Terrible idea imo


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Kiz said:


> fa to 'trial sin bins' next season. yeah


:lol 

Just why.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Sad news about Aaron Lennon. 

All the best x


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

My thoughts and such go out to Aaron Lennon, who has been detained under the Mental Health Act. Going through my own stuff (http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/2112562-mental-illness-thread.html#post65327306), I can probably relate a bit to him, and just hope he can get back to his best soon. It showcases that no matter how rich or poor or famous etc. you are, anyone can suffer from mental illness. Hoping the football world can spread awareness of that, and give Aaron support.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Joel said:


> When? :aries2


We played it last season and numerous times this season. I'd be happy to provide you with full length matches for you to see. 

Dier always dropped back to help Alderweireld and Vertonghen in his role. Which is why he was so effective last season.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I can definitely relate to Aaron Lennon. Really hope he is okay because the news didn't sound good. My thoughts go out to him and his family, hope is able get the help he needs.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Kenny said:


> I can definitely relate to Aaron Lennon. Really hope he is okay because the news didn't sound good. My thoughts go out to him and his family, hope is able get the help he needs.


Mental health is still taboo in not just men but in football aswell. Men tend to keep things bottled up. It's a shame. 

He's always had problems. He was homesick for a while in his early Spurs days and he was fond of the drink. I just hope he can get himself sorted, he was an excellent player in his younger days, one of my favourites, the ability to get the fans off their feet with his direct running and tearing defences apart.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Mental health is still taboo in not just men but in football aswell. Men tend to keep things bottled up. It's a shame.
> 
> He's always had problems. He was homesick for a while in his early Spurs days and he was fond of the drink. I just hope he can get himself sorted, he was an excellent player in his younger days, one of my favourites, the ability to get the fans off their feet with his direct running and tearing defences apart.


Sadly, many folk won't understand various forms of mental health issues (clinical depression, bipolar disorder, anxiety, social anxiety, social isolation, self-harm, schizophrenia, amongst countless other things) until it occurs to them. There's still an awful stigma around mental illness not just in football, but the World as a whole. On this particular situation however, I just hope football fans can support Aaron throughout this difficult time, and spread about that this is not a weakness - it is an illness. Sick, not weak.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

GOAT Hogan said:


> Sadly, many folk won't understand various forms of mental health issues (clinical depression, bipolar disorder, anxiety, social anxiety, social isolation, self-harm, schizophrenia, amongst countless other things) until it occurs to them. There's still an awful stigma around mental illness not just in football, but the World as a whole. On this particular situation however, I just hope football fans can support Aaron throughout this difficult time, and spread about that this is not a weakness - it is an illness. Sick, not weak.


Agreed. 

You strip back the job title, the money, the fame and he's a human at the end of the day. Support is what he needs and that's exactly what he will get, I have no doubt about that. 

Stay strong Aaron!


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Joel said:


> All those Spurs players were performing for Spurs before this season, so I'm not sure what point you are trying to prove when it comes to _this_ season.


He had to take a load of previously unremarkable players into a system and not only keep them playing as well as they were in 15/16, but improve their already top performances from LAST season. Thats uh what point I'm trying to prove.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Not sure why we're acting like Kane and Alli were once not great signings. Or that Tactics Tim was the one courageous enough to give Kane his shot. *


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It was actually AVB who started giving Harry Kane his chance in the first team, he was then sacked and Sherwood carried it on.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

When did I mention Sherwood in reference to Kane? When did I say that Alli/Kane were average signings? lol

Kane had scored three goals before Poch was manager and Alli was playing in League One. I think it's fair to say Poch had a lot to do to make them two of the best players in the league this season.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I think we all know what a great job Pochettino has done though. You only have to see the twitter reaction Rose got when Pochettino gave him a new deal in his first season (wasn't positive) to see where he is now, how well Walker has improved, how he's managed to provide Spurs with the best defence in England, turned Kane into one of the best strikers in world football, signed and provided game time to one of the best English talents in a long time, deciding to put Dier into midfield and making a team without the resources of Liverpool, United, City or Chelsea compete, to see what kind of job he has done.

But don't let that get in the way of Conte and his £230,000,000 assembled starting line up, full of experienced top class talent, playing a game or so a week on his way to winning a double in his first year at the club. It's a great achievement, I don't think anyone would disagree.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Horrendous about Lennon. Shame how his career really stagnated – At his peak he was a nightmare for defenders. The one guy I can remember consistently doing up Prime Evra. Hope he gets the help he needs.

As for MOTY - Considering what he inherited there’s not a manager in world football who’s done as good a job as Poch over the last 3 seasons but the award is about this season and I don’t see how you can look past Conte in that regard unless you favour what Silva has done at the other end.

Over the long term Poch has been spectacular though. Shame they’re going to collapse into nothing next season in Wemberley. Should get out while he can.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I hope Lennon gets the help and support he needs. No matter what walk of life you tred, mental health is something that's horrible to go through and I hope he gets through all of this.

On his day he was always a tricky winger with blistering pace, just his final product that ultimately let his game down imo.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Double post worthy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859799813768052740
roud

King Kenny Stand :mark: Damn fucking right.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Erik. said:


> But don't let that get in the way of Conte and his £230,000,000 assembled starting line up, full of experienced top class talent, playing a game or so a week on his way to winning a double in his first year at the club. It's a great achievement, I don't think anyone would disagree.


Conte took over a team that were a total shit show, nowhere near the CL spots.

I don't really see the "top class talent" you're referring too. Lets look at some of his players before he arrived.

Courtois - underperforming, a lot of Chelsea fans still moaning that Cech was sold.

Alonso - best known here as a player who couldn't hack it at Sunderland.

Moses - doing nothing in his career, a bench warming winger.

Cahill - shit (and still is tbf)

Azpi - playing at right back.

Luiz - thought of as a total joke in this country.

Terry - end of his career and hasn't played this season so not really relevant.

Cesc - washed for years (barring his first 3-4 months at Chelsea), was terrible last season.

Matic - washed (only really had one good season anyway), was terrible last season.

Willian - poor for years, altho there was that spell when he was nailing free kicks on the reg.

Pedro - considered a flop signing.

Costa - was coming off a bang average second season at the club.

Hazard - a complete joke last season, although probably the first "top class talent" outfield player on this list.

Kante - the other "top class talent" on this list.

Conte has taken that group to a likely double, probably with 90+ points in the league as well.

Nearly all these players have either changed position, improved massively, or in a lot of cases performing better than any of us thought were possible.

The "on paper" argument about talent (which is useless, and Conte's team is obviously an example of it) probably favours Spurs actually, they have more top class players than Chelsea imo. Half the Chelsea starting line up could be pretty easily upgraded (perhaps with Spurs' players :brodgers)



Joel said:


> When? :aries2


Just because you've used something first, doesn't mean you pioneered it :conte


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Seb you might have sold me on Conte as MOTY.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Pocchetino is manager of the year, hands down, it's not even up for debate. And I'm an Arsenal fan so you know how much that is going to hurt.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

He took over a team who 12 months before were league winners, with a whole lot of these players involved. 

Are you seriously saying that Courtois, Pedro, Hazard, Costa and Kante aren't all top class talent? Regarless of them playing to get Mourinho sacked last season. This is a Pedro who was starting games and scoring goals for fun at Barcelona. Hazard who has won player of the year awards. Courtois, who was hailed as one of the best goalkeepers in the world and Diego Costa who up until the China rumours came about, was scoring goals for fun. Not to even forget those on the bench in Fabregas and Willian, another £60,000,000's worth of talent.

I have no doubt Conte will win the Manager of the Year. It's only ever gone to a non-league winning manager 4 times in the whole duration of the Premier League. (Pulis, Redknapp, Pardew and Burley)


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Erik. said:


> He took over a team who 12 months before were league winners, with a whole lot of these players involved.
> 
> Are you seriously saying that Courtois, Pedro, *Hazard*, Costa and *Kante* aren't all *top class talent?*





Seb said:


> *Hazard *- a complete joke last season, although probably the first "*top class talent*" outfield player on this list.
> 
> *Kante *- the other "*top class talent*" on this list.


:trips10


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Erik. said:


> He took over a team who 12 months before were league winners, with a whole lot of these players involved.
> 
> Are you seriously saying that Courtois, Pedro, Hazard, Costa and Kante aren't all top class talent? Regarless of them playing to get Mourinho sacked last season. This is a Pedro who was starting games and scoring goals for fun at Barcelona. Hazard who has won player of the year awards. Courtois, who was hailed as one of the best goalkeepers in the world and Diego Costa who up until the China rumours came about, was scoring goals for fun. Not to even forget those on the bench in Fabregas and Willian, another £60,000,000's worth of talent.
> 
> I have no doubt Conte will win the Manager of the Year. It's only ever gone to a non-league winning manager 4 times in the whole duration of the Premier League. (Pulis, Redknapp, Pardew and Burley)


I quite clearly called Kante and Hazard top class talent, also insinuated Courtois was as well (I've hyped him more than anyone on here).

Costa can be argued. Depends on how far you stretch the term "top class". Wouldn't get in the Spurs team though.

Saying Pedro was "scoring goals for fun at Barcelona" is ridiculous. He was absolutely awful in his last season (and consistently went downhill as soon as Alexis turned up in 2011), which is why he was sold, and he never scored goals for fun. Pretty much everyone considered him a flop signing before Conte arrived.

Fabregas and Willian like I said were pretty much washed prior to this season - it's Conte that's improved them and that's why he deserves credit. Not having either as "top class talent" in 2017 though, both would be bench players at Spurs as well.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Erik. said:


> We played it last season and numerous times this season. I'd be happy to provide you with full length matches for you to see.
> 
> Dier always dropped back to help Alderweireld and Vertonghen in his role. Which is why he was so effective last season.


You mean you switched to it at end of the games to protect a score? Because for sure you guys played Dier and Dembele in CM and Eriksen, Alli and one of Lamela or Son behind Kane for the majority of the season from the start. And people weren't raving about Dier at CB at all last season. England got excited because we finally had a very good holding midfielder who was comfortable on the ball. 

During this season you have made a lot of posts lamenting Dier playing in defence, saying that he isn't a defender. This must be due to his how well he did in midfield last season.

I'm not trying to make out that Conte was the first ever in the history of football and the Premier League to play 3 at the back, (I have mentioned recently that not long ago, Bruce with Hull, LvG with United and Mazzarri with Watford were all doing it before Conte in the league), I just cannot remember seeing Spurs do it until after we started having success (and then City had a go (although Pep has tried a lot of formations this season, that's just him experimenting more than following, imo), Everton tried to match us with it, Spurs tried and had success, United have done it and recently Arsenal). So I like Seb's post about being first doesn't mean being the pioneer. It made me do this - :bjpenn

However, if you did use it, I must have just missed it.



Rugrat said:


> He had to take a load of previously unremarkable players into a system and not only keep them playing as well as they were in 15/16, but improve their already top performances from LAST season. Thats uh what point I'm trying to prove.


Sure he deserves credit for it, but he already found the system to get the best out of them last season, this season just feels like they are on their natural development curve. 

And you say unremarkable, but barring Kane, all those players were bought for their expected high potential. As I say, he does deserve a hell of a lot of credit for tapping into that potential and helping them unleash it, but I feel that didn't happen this season, it happened last (and the season before for Kane).



Erik. said:


> I think we all know what a great job Pochettino has done though. You only have to see the twitter reaction Rose got when Pochettino gave him a new deal in his first season (wasn't positive) to see where he is now, how well Walker has improved, how he's managed to provide Spurs with the best defence in England, turned Kane into one of the best strikers in world football, signed and provided game time to one of the best English talents in a long time, deciding to put Dier into midfield and making a team without the resources of Liverpool, United, City or Chelsea compete, to see what kind of job he has done.


He has done a fantastic job. As Irish Jet said - he is the Premier League manager of the last three year period. But it does help when expectations are very low and there's not much pressure, you're allowed to finish out of the top 4 without much consequences, losing in the cup competitions isn't a big deal and you're allowed to take time and blood in youngsters. It really does. 



Erik. said:


> But don't let that get in the way of Conte and his £230,000,000 assembled starting line up, full of experienced top class talent, playing a game or so a week on his way to winning a double in his first year at the club. It's a great achievement, I don't think anyone would disagree.


When it comes to our squad, I was going to respond, but Seb has made such a brilliant post on it that there is no need.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Costa would get in our squad though. He's still a top class talent.

Excuse my lack of care in European divisions when it comes to Pedro. I had thought from when he started becoming a focal point in the team that 99 goals in 300 odd games was a pretty decent record. Not sure if I would call him anything but top class.

Regardless of whether you thought they were "washed" or not. Fabregas is still a top talent, the guy is second in the all time assist table in the league and he's not even 30. How can that even be argued? Willian? The Willian who was the Chelsea player of the year last season? 

Improved them as players? Arguable. Improved their self belief in that he's probably a better man-manager than Mourinho was last season? Most certainly. I'm not dismissing Conte's record or his achievement. He's gone in to a highly talented team and on the verge of winning the double with them. Not many teams win the double and not many managers experience it. 

But to sit there and insinuate he's done some incredible job, like he's managing a bunch of rejects who have never seen the heights they have, is silly.




Joel said:


> You mean you switched to it at end of the games to protect a score? Because for sure you guys played Dier and Dembele in CM and Eriksen, Alli and one of Lamela or Son behind Kane for the majority of the season from the start. And people weren't raving about Dier at CB at all last season. England got excited because we finally had a very good holding midfielder who was comfortable on the ball.
> 
> During this season you have made a lot of posts lamenting Dier playing in defence, saying that he isn't a defender. This must be due to his how well he did in midfield last season.
> 
> ...


No, he would drop into the back three throughout last season. With possession, he'd come forward and act like a midfielder. Much like he does now, though not as much now we have Wanyama in front. I think the one time they decided to actually use the 3 at the back graphic was Watford away last season but we didn't play any differently. 

I have blasted Dier when he plays in a back four as part of a two man central defence because he isn't anywhere near as good. Playing in a back three hides his weaknesses. It was the same when Chelsea were playing with two at the back, Luiz and/or Cahill don't look nearly as comfortable.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I saw every Pedro game at Barcelona. He saved his best stuff for Spain and wasn't the same player after Pep left, and he was God awful in his final season. He was always a clumsy dribbler and spooned a million chances.

Cesc was great earlier in his career but hasn't been consistently good for years and Willian was the best of a bad bunch last season and iirc scored most of his goals from set pieces. Not saying these players are bad but "top class" is a big stretch - good options off the bench? Fair.

Would be interested to see you do a combined Spurs and Chelsea XI if we're arguing about having talent. Mine would have more Spurs players than Chelsea - I suspect yours would have even more.

Poch deserves a lot of credit for this season - but Conte deserves more.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd have 4 Chelsea players in a combined 11.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Seb said:


> I saw every Pedro game at Barcelona. He saved his best stuff for Spain and wasn't the same player after Pep left, and he was God awful in his final season. He was always a clumsy dribbler and spooned a million chances.
> 
> Cesc was great earlier in his career but hasn't been consistently good for years and Willian was the best of a bad bunch last season and iirc scored most of his goals from set pieces. Not saying these players are bad but "top class" is a big stretch - good options off the bench? Fair.
> 
> ...


Fair enough, I respect your opinion on Pedro as you watch every game. I guess I'd say I probably watched him more for Spain or when Barcelona played in the Champions League at times, where he seems to score or assist whenever I watched. Though I guess most of this is also depending on our definitions of 'top class' here.

Starting eleven wise? Probably more Spurs players, from a bias point of view. Chelsea fans may have Alonso over Rose for example or Azipilicueta in central defence, though it also depends on the formation. When it comes to the bench though, I don't think I'd have any Spurs player - but we haven't had our full strength eleven for more than 2 games this season, so our depth sadly does affect us.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Courtois
Toby Luiz Azpi
Walker Kante Wanyama Rose
Alli Hazard
Kane​
Azpi over Vertonghen because I love Azpi and I am always a bit skeptical on Vertonghen. Wanyama over Dembele because I detest Dembele. It was incredibly hard to leave out Eriksen.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Doesn't Eriksen play on the right, so it would be him v Pedro and Alli v Hazard.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Meh. Attacking midfielders/wingers float all about during games. Maybe drop Azpi, go to 4-2-3-1 and fit Eriksen in, as I have become a big fan of him in the last few months. Quality player.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

So what i'm seeing here is we're all agreeing the team loaded with top class talent gets less players in a combined 11.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

@Seb 

Alonso was actually good for Sunderland and his loan spell coincided with them picking up 24 points from his 16 starts iirc. There were a couple of occasions where he was roasted by lighting fast wingers, but he was a success for them generally ( @Shepard can tell you more). It was why I was excited when Norwich were linked to him in the 2015 Summer transfer window. Obviously that doesn't change the point you were making though. He's clearly not top class and I think he would struggle far more in a standard back four and/or with less midfield protection.





As for MOTS, Conte, Poch, Silva and Dyche all deserve mentions _at this stage_. 

The reasons for Conte and Poch have been well covered already, but it wouldn't be me if I didn't add some points like the self-indulgent bastard that I am. Most people in these threads (particularly @Joel who is FINALLY jumping on the Conte will get Chelsea 90+ points band wagon that I started months ago) should know how much of a Conte fan I've been since before he joined Chelsea. I was also the first to suggest he was doing an EXCELLENT JOB in these threads too, when others weren't paying attention or were still dubious :quite Barring another late season fall away, Poch has proved me _very_ wrong in terms of Spurs' league results. 77 points at this stage is seriously impressive. 

With both Conte and Poch I think people tend to forget that people didn't particularly rate a lot of the players they had in their squads. Spurs' defence is definitely better both in terms of individuals and being a great unit, although Poch deserves credit for improving Rose and Walker so much over the years. However, Conte has had to make Chelsea's defence (in terms of actual defending) greater than the sum of its parts with just one pre-season, plus the pressure of requiring instant high quality results. Cahill is a joke figure on here. Luiz can be a major liability in a standard back four. Azpi is a right back as already stated. Victor Moses has been a regular starter AT RIGHT WING BACK for a team who look like they're going to win the league. Let that sink in :woytf In midfield Conte signed Kante for £30M, although everyone could see that was going to be a great buy. Chelsea were just lucky to be the club that signed him. Instead, Poch signed Wanyama for £11M, gave him greater responsibility, improved his discipline and turned him from something of a joke figure (last season) into one of the most respected midfielders in the league, to the point that Spurs don't really miss Dembele when he's unavailable. He has to be one of the signings of the season. With attacking/forward players, both teams have generally stuck with what they already had last season in terms of starting players, although Poch has improved Alli and got more out of him in terms of end product by playing him as a glorified second striker. Eriksen has improved too, although that is more likely part of his natural improvement curve as @Goku suggested recently. Conte having to motivate a squad that had downed tools works in his favour, although Poch has had to deal with a tougher fixture schedule with a weaker squad in terms of depth. Poch doesn't have a truly elite, top class dribbling, regular goal scoring and highly creative player like Hazard either. Conte has impressed me more tactically though, displaying greater in game management and making less starting line up errors, although a deeper quality and more varied squad helps there too. Signing Janssen and Sissoko for so much money combined definitely hurts Poch. @Erik. said Poch personally did a lot of scouting on Janssen so should take blame there. My GUT (Sherwoodsalute.jpeg) tells me that Sissoko smacks of a Levy signing, where he was mugged off by his SHOP WINDOW performance in the Euro 2016 final, but that's total guess work so I don't really know either way there. If TDL were still around this would make for a terrific debate topic.

Burnley's squad only has about 4 above average or better premier league players, a few average ones and a bunch of workmanlike journeymen. Dyche has spent a relative pittance on that squad and where he has spent money he has generally found decent value, this season included. People also won't remember how ordinary Tom Heaton was in the 2014/15 premier league season. His improvement has been quite something, although goalkeeper is more of a specialist position and I doubt Dyche has been running keeper drills so can't take too much credit for that :lol

Silva however, has done a ridiculously good job at Hull; taking over a relatively mediocre squad that had major injury issues, losing two of his best players in the January transfer window, but then making some very shrewd loan signings and making the KC an absolute fortress (much like Dyche at Turf Moor). All of that without the benefit of a pre-season too, but instead with the pressure of having to create an instant turn around in results while the club was in turmoil with everything going on in the background. A LOSER like David Moyes (imagine what Silva could do with Defoe in his system at Hull) would have wheeled off excuses every week in that situation. Silva, who is a WINNER, has just got on with his very difficult job. His scenario kind of reminds me of those 'half way though the season avoid relegation with half your squad unavailable' scenarios in LMA Manager games. He's a total hero if he keeps Hull up, not just for bringing LMA to life and giving me a nostalgia buzz.

I haven't included Clement, although that can change with results***. The main difference is that he has LLORENTE goal. Even an IDIOT like me could see that playing direct to him would give Swansea a chance, zero hindsight either. The terrible job that Bradley did previously (again zero hindsight there) also makes Clement look much better by comparison, although Clement does deserve a lot of credit for giving the Jacks a fighting chance. You could say similar for Phelan at Hull in comparison to Bradley at Swansea, but really he had them playing very well at times, using fairly sensible tactics (compared to Bradley) and picking up some good results with an at the time barely held together injury ravaged squad.

***I hate to be THAT GUY (as per usual with these topics and TOTS), but the season isn't over yet.

:woywoah


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Alonso only really got roasted once for us but Barca lad absolutely ripped him in a game we lost at home to Everton, other than that he was brilliant for us. First ever game was a semi final against Utd and played at Wembley against City. Also obviously part of Poyets great escape and the first side to beat Mou's Chelsea at home. Saying he couldn't hack it is just false, we had the chance to sign him for £4mill and passed it up (us making a bad recruitment choice? pah) to sign PVA for 2.5 (which didn't turn out awfully but still a worse player). His only real weak point is being exposed 1v1 against really quick players which is admittedly not ideal for a fullback


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*x2 what Seb said about Pedro. 

seabs with the final word mwahahahahha *


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Shepard said:


> Alonso only really got roasted once for us but Barca lad absolutely ripped him in a game we lost at home to Everton, other than that he was brilliant for us. First ever game was a semi final against Utd and played at Wembley against City. Also obviously part of Poyets great escape and the first side to beat Mou's Chelsea at home. Saying he couldn't hack it is just false, we had the chance to sign him for £4mill and passed it up (us making a bad recruitment choice? pah) to sign PVA for 2.5 (which didn't turn out awfully but still a worse player). His only real weak point is being exposed 1v1 against really quick players which is admittedly not ideal for a fullback


Yeah, but how about this guy?










:mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I see Wenger 'joked' about saying by Mar/Apr he'd sign a new contract and it's now May and he hasn't. 

"I guess i was wrong'.

Yeah, i'm sure a lot of Arsenal fans appreciate the flippancy in that. It's only concerning the future of the club, after all eh.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Are we starting the stupid rumours thread for the summer yet.... Shaw to MCFC is by far my fav. of the day. :lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

@Andre with that LMA Manager nostalgia mention :lenny


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Shaw and Kompany in defence. Take Smalling too whilst you're at it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Sunderland are an absolute shambles of a club.

What possible reason could they have for sticking with Moyes?

The appointment was horrendous given Moyes hasn't had a good season at a club for about 5 years and his credibility is on a massive downward spiral, and instead of hiring someone less well known who's on an upward curve and deserves a chance for the next step, they hire someone who's stinking up the joint year in year out.

He took over a club that were on the rise, and looked likely to finish anywhere around 11-14th at the end of last season. A team with the best goalscorer in the bottom half of the league, in fact the best goalscorer outside the top 7.

2 games in he declares his team are destined for a relegation fight, they then stay bottom of the league for the entire season and go down with a whimper with plenty of games left.

This comes off the back of his horrendous stint at Sociedad, who were in the relegation zone when he left (whereas this season they've spent most of it fighting for 4th with Atletico Madrid), and before that when he took over the league champions, took them not just out of the CL spots, but out of Europe entirely and to mid table, and was then sacked less than a year into a six year deal despite having the backing of Fergie.

This is a dull, negative manager who's been 1/10 at his last 3 jobs, yet they're sticking by him. I wouldn't expect them to bounce back up with him in charge.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Seb said:


> Sunderland are an absolute shambles of a club.
> 
> What possible reason could they have for sticking with Moyes?
> 
> ...


it amuses me there are still people out there who say he wasn't given enough time to this day :lol

he was clearly out of his depth, sure the squad was ageing a little and had some injury issues as always, but it was far and above 7th place quality

when the day eventually comes and he's sacked from Sunderland, he will struggle to get any more meaningful jobs again tbh


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Moyes really is dire, I remember I got sick of him 5 months into his reign with United, got irritated with a lot of the negative comments he came out with, _"we aspire to be like City"_ being one of them and how nonchalant he was when we lost 3-0 to Liverpool and didn't turn up in any of the big games except for the Arsenal 1-0 home win and even then we were very negative in that match in the second half (that and Arsenal were missing some great chances). The man just has an aura of failure, I don't like his negativity, I don't like his defeatist attitude and I don't like how he never accepts any of the blame. He didn't accept any responsibility for his failure at United (sure the players were also to blame as well as Woodward and in some ways blame can be pointed at Ferguson for the aging squad he had left and for backing this inept clown) despite taking over the champions. That squad may have aged and he didn't exactly improve us in the transfer market but with that squad he should have done a lot better. I really felt miserable watching us during that time period as I knew after an awful showing he would still claim we were the better team or deserved better even though we really didn't.

At Sunderland, this was his chance to prove something after losing his _"dream job"_ at United and then flopping at Sociedad and then he comes out with his negative rubbish in the early stages of his Sunderland career. The man couldn't inspire any of those players and it's no surprise they went down with no fighting spirit at all. Like Seb said, they went out with a whimper, they couldn't even put up a fight and showed no resiliency and he's at the forefront, especially with some of the abysmal signings he made. 

I still can't believe 4+ years ago he was Manager of Manchester United, what a complete waste of an appointment that was! Good luck Shep!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

@Kiz

Thoughts on Citeh now getting a transfer ban on signing youth players :lenny2


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Bet Celtic are proper glad they didn't go near Moyes (lol at him thinking he was above the job aswell btw.)

He's that bad he'd have probably took this Celtic squad and finished 2nd behind Aberdeen. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Brock said:


> @Kiz
> 
> Thoughts on Citeh now getting a transfer ban on signing youth players :lenny2


The ban applies to any player who has been registered with a Premier League or EFL club in the previous 18 months. Can they still poach from Europe (Im fucked if i remember all the rules anymore... lol).


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Pards and Rachel Riley on the same sofa. What a night she has in store.

ards

:rileyclap 

ards 


































:des


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I think it's a case of Sunderland not being able to afford the pay off it would take to sack Moyes. Gotta question them for not having a relegation clause inserted in his contract when he signed though.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

wkdsoul said:


> The ban applies to any player who has been registered with a Premier League or EFL club in the previous 18 months. Can they still poach from Europe (Im fucked if i remember all the rules anymore... lol).


I wondered that myself TBH when we got hit with the ban.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Spursy

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Well I'd say that is that. 

I think Pochettino got his line up horribly wrong. I think we underestimated a team that always raise their game against us, West Ham's cup final as you will. I think our substitutions were all made far too late and well, we just weren't good enough. I don't think I saw Dele Alli touch the ball in the second half, let alone Kane. We've provided some unbelievable come backs this season, West Ham at home and Swansea away recently but we were playing pretty well in both games in the second half, we didn't even deserve a goal tonight. To start Dembele on the bench in an away game like this was criminal.

It's about how we react now. Last season, we reacted by not picking up another point and dropping to 3rd. I think we should be able to do enough to finish 2nd this season and that will be a success. Not bottled anything yet. Man Utd at home, whilst our home form is incredible, is never easy against a Mourinho side. Leicester will be very much up for it and Hull's home form under Silva has been great so you never know. Please hurry back Danny Rose.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Spurs absolutely blew chunks tonight. Their whole team performance was flat (although Walker was particularly abysmal barring one sublime pass), so I don't think you can really put it down to being the wrong line up (not to mention Dembele was useless in the reverse fixture against a similar WHU tactic and did sod all to change the game tonight). This was their chance to close the gap to 1 point (with a better GD) and put some real pressure on Chelsea, but they shat the bed.

The Spurs players' reactions after the WHU goal said it all. Completely deflated and self-defeated. Questions have to be asked whether this team has the GUT and CHARACTER for the fight when it really matters. They're great when there's no real pressure though, no doubt.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

We lost to a team who performed better than us. It happens. It hurts, but it happens. Especially as like you said, we could have gone a point behind Chelsea, though it was always in hope. I think even the most die hard Spurs fan knew the title was never on when comparing the final run-in. 

We will see the character the team has going into the final 3 games. When the league was pretty much lost last season, we went on to draw with Chelsea which confirmed it, lost to Southampton and then got embarrassed by Newcastle. I'm sort of hoping that the players will get that out of their system now that the hope of catching Chelsea will be all but diminished come Monday night and just relax. Last game at White Hart Lane coming up next week, fight for the team, win the game and cement second place. I'll take that.

We've had a very good season. Better than last season. Players can hold their heads high when it comes to the performance across the games played. I think every Spurs fan would be proud of the team, regardless of the performance tonight. Just need to add some quality to the team in the summer and push on.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I didn't actually think WHU were really any good until the first goal, which lit a fire under their arses. Okay, they defended resolutely for most of the game, but Spurs still created plenty of openings which would have led to goals with their usual great composure. Adrian made a couple of camera saves in the first half where Spurs really should have scored with better finishing. There were also a few instances in the second half where Spurs put together great incisive moves that they would usually finish off, but the final pass or run was off or mistimed. Very unlike the Spurs of the last three months. Maybe it's some form of fatigue though. Even mentally, putting together 10 straight league wins must be draining. It just goes to show how impressive Chelsea's 13 (?) league game win streak was.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Spurs should do the job on the last day of the season. Ensure Swansea fuck off and whatnot.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Erik. said:


> We lost to a team who performed better than us. It happens. It hurts, but it happens.


It's can't happen at this stage of the season when you have title aspirations though. Ok, Spurs winning the title was incredibly unlikely even if they got the win tonight. But you know, it was your last chance to put the real pressure on Chelsea - after out 10pt lead to see it cut to 1 would have made it nervy for our players - but instead they shit the bad in spectacular style. It looked like they couldn't get up for the challenge. West Ham didn't want to roll over, so Spurs decided to call it a night. Pretty poor in my view. Pochettino has a right to rip into them.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Joel said:


> It's can't happen at this stage of the season when you have title aspirations though. Ok, Spurs winning the title was incredibly unlikely even if they got the win tonight. But you know, it was your last chance to put the real pressure on Chelsea - after out 10pt lead to see it cut to 1 would have made it nervy for our players - but instead they shit the bad in spectacular style. It looked like they couldn't get up for the challenge. West Ham didn't want to roll over, so Spurs decided to call it a night. Pretty poor in my view. Pochettino has a right to rip into them.


It happens though. 

This wasn't a draw to West Brom at home or conceding 2 goals when 0-2 up away at Stamford Bridge type bottle job. It was just a poor game, a poor performance where unfortunately the opponents wanted it more. That IS what hurts. West Ham, who have been hideously off form, had less than 40 fucking points and could still mathematically got relegated wanted it more. It's ALWAYS been their cup final, but we KNOW that, we should have been expecting this, yet we did nothing about it. Do I think the performance would have been different if we had played AFTER Chelsea or at the same time? Probably not. West Ham wanted to have a say on our season and they did. 

Oh Pochettino will rip into them. He looked absolutely furious.




Andre said:


> I didn't actually think WHU were really any good until the first goal, which lit a fire under their arses. Okay, they defended resolutely for most of the game, but Spurs still created plenty of openings which would have led to goals with their usual great composure. Adrian made a couple of camera saves in the first half where Spurs really should have scored with better finishing. There were also a few instances in the second half where Spurs put together great incisive moves that they would usually finish off, but the final pass or run was off or mistimed. Very unlike the Spurs of the last three months. Maybe it's some form of fatigue though. Even mentally, putting together 10 straight league wins must be draining. It just goes to show how impressive Chelsea's 13 (?) league game win streak was.


It was very similar to the Crystal Palace game. Resolute defending in which we found it very hard to break through. At 0-0, I was confident we'd still get THE chance we needed despite the poor performance, but when they got the goal, like you said it seems to spark something in West Ham and they wanted it even more. In fact, they seemed more open then they had been all game and should have sealed it. 

We totally bypassed midfield after that and kept knocking it long to absolutely no avail. It was the worst I've seen Spurs play all season, which is frustrating considering. It wasn't just that a win would have put us 1 point behind Chelsea, it all but guarantees 2nd place which would have been a huge relief in itself after last year.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Vintage Spurs to fuck up their title run in against West Ham, They get a lot of praise in the media but no one ever mentions the fact they have won fuck all for years and have once again bottled it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Erik. said:


> It happens though.
> 
> This wasn't a draw to West Brom at home or conceding 2 goals when 0-2 up away at Stamford Bridge type bottle job. It was just a poor game, a poor performance where *unfortunately the opponents wanted it more. That IS what hurts. West Ham, who have been hideously off form, had less than 40 fucking points and could still mathematically got relegated wanted it more.* It's ALWAYS been their cup final, but we KNOW that, we should have been expecting this, yet we did nothing about it. Do I think the performance would have been different if we had played AFTER Chelsea or at the same time? Probably not. West Ham wanted to have a say on our season and they did.
> 
> ...


But that is my whole point, Erik. No one should want it more than you when you're chasing the title at this stage of the season. The goal was so scrappy too, totally avoidable. Then you see Toby who is usually the calmest player on the pitch almost costing Spurs another goal a few minutes later. Just seemed no one was up for it which is such a surprise, as just a few days ago I said the mentality at Spurs had changed for the better.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Brock said:


> @Kiz
> 
> Thoughts on Citeh now getting a transfer ban on signing youth players :lenny2


rules are rules. it's fucking dumb for any club in this day and age to get done for something like this. they all know the rules.

would love to know what we did to get 3x the fine liverpool did though. but teams should not be done for this stuff. it smacks of arrogance.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

VINTAGE SPURS :cole

not at all :jet6


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Seb said:


> Sunderland are an absolute shambles of a club.
> *
> What possible reason could they have for sticking with Moyes?*
> 
> ...


I agree. The only reason that makes sense is sacking too many managers is one of the reasons our financials are so bad. That and we'd eventually have to stick with one, just a shame the one we've chosen is the worst one we've had in the last decade. 

I suspect we'll prioritise coming back up next season though, and if we aren't at least in playoff contention come christmas he'll get the bullet. I can see us hanging around the lower end of the table, he's already lost the fans and is unlikely to win them back any time soon. Last weekends game was the sparsest I've seen the SoL in years, people knew what the result was going to be and he's just causing apathy to permeate around the club which is bad when we're about to drop a division. Has zero goodwill and will have to hit the ground running next season to stand literally any chance of turning it around. Even newcastles side took a few games to adapt this season but they had Rafa so of course he was given time.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860505919335149568
This is grim but interesting reading, as it is every year.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Marco Silva isn't allowed to be in the running for MOTS after that.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Jordan Pickford :clap 

His drop kick pass to Defoe 

:banderas

VERY NICE!

ep2

Crap nervy cautious first half, exciting open second half. Horrendous result for Hull. A draw would have been bad, but a loss is a disaster. They might feel aggrieved with one of their pen calls being turned down, plus the Defoe offside goal compounding the result, but they really went to shit towards the end and lost all composure in the search for an equaliser. Two of Pickford's saves were top draw though, so it's not like they didn't give it a good go.

Classic Moyes getting a good performance and great result when it's too bloody late :moyes8 I'm assuming some of those Mackem players were geared up for a SHOP WINDOW performance special. Players like Honeyman and Jones probably know they aren't going to do much better than Sunderland too, so they're playing for their futures under THE CHOSEN ONE.

Palace were total dogshit earlier on. Ridiculously open for an Allardyce side. City could have easily had 7 if they knew how to finish efficiently. Really fun performance from them in approach play and counter attacking, before they kept muffing up the same cut back from the left byline move on most occassions. The second half was less frustrating in that regard and Kompany's goal made up for it.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

"Hope Leicester get relegated" some of you said when we chucked Ranieri.

Up into the top half now and believe it or not I'm happy with mid table. Not quite the Leicester of last season but we have played well recently. 

All these idiotic pundits and opposition fans berating us sacking Ranieri, as results have proved a change was needed and a change was worked wonders.

Solid defensively, Ndidi been a beast in midfield, the way Albrighton is going he deserves an England call up.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice to see you show up in the thread again after you've gotten out of the shit. :trips10

Whilst I'll admit I was wrong and that Ranieri going was clearly correct in the end, all it's shown is that you've got some absolute cowards playing for your club. Shakespeare hasn't exactly become a tactical mastermind, probably just rubbed their shoulders and whispered to them that they're really good players.

Still wish you'd gone down :trips


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The outrage at the time was more directed at the players than the decision iirc. Or that's what it should have been. We'll probably never know the (13) reasons why it went pear shaped but it's always the manager that has to go and good will doesn't keep a sinking ship from sinking. The fact that they've started playing like a top 8 team again from the moment he went is pretty bad though. *


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Everton already on holiday :lol

Cya Hull


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

LLORENTE GOAL(s) has been worth 11 points to Swansea this season. Ditching "the Swansea way" and playing direct to him has been a success up to this point. WHO KNEW? :bored Everton didn't give the slightest shit today though. Nevermind the beach, they looked like they were shipwrecked on an island and not planning to find a way home any time soon. Apparently 7th will get Everton a Europa spot according to @Erik. so you can see why. Hardly worth busting a gut and risking injuries for very little return.

Swansea really should stay up now with their remaining fixtures. Disastrous day for Hull all around. Their game vs Palace is MASSIVE now.



seabs said:


> *The outrage at the time was more directed at the players than the decision iirc. Or that's what it should have been. We'll probably never know the (13) reasons why it went pear shaped but it's always the manager that has to go and good will doesn't keep a sinking ship from sinking. The fact that they've started playing like a top 8 team again from the moment he went is pretty bad though. *


Don't defend them, let them stew :villa

Iirc you (like me) also said it was probably the right decision for Ranieri to be sacked :quite

Ranieri made some really bizarre decisions beyond tactics that didn't suit the squad's strengths, such as binning the sports psychologist because he didn't believe the team needed one (something about them needing to be men now, or some other backwards nonsense) and ignoring the sports science team's (one of the best around) advice. Those are the sort of decisions that will demotivate players.

Good to see LEICESTER doing so well again. They could even finish 8th ( @Seb :evil ) with the way WBA are going atm.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Vader said:


> Nice to see you show up in the thread again after you've gotten out of the shit. :trips10
> 
> Whilst I'll admit I was wrong and that Ranieri going was clearly correct in the end, all it's shown is that you've got some absolute cowards playing for your club. Shakespeare hasn't exactly become a tactical mastermind, probably just rubbed their shoulders and whispered to them that they're really good players.
> 
> Still wish you'd gone down :trips


Best time to appear.

He's took the shackles off and we've gone back to the same tactics as last season. Ranieri took the wrong approach into games, Shakespeare has gone back to what we know best. 

We're finally keeping clean sheets, look more solid in midfield, the workrate has definitely returned. 

Watching Watford today, their players looked short of confidence and clueless, they looked like we did a few months back under Ranieri and just like Ranieri, Mazzarri looked lost for ideas...must be an Italian thing.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yeah I didn't like the decision but it was one that had to be made. It was clear that the players weren't playing for Ranieri and you don't come back from that. Once it got to the point they were in danger of being sucked into a legit relegation battle they really didn't have much of a choice. Loyalty and good will doesn't count for shit in the Championship. I'm sure Ranieri had more than his fair share of the blame in it. Players should play regardless but at the end of the day is what a very sad end to last season's fairytale tale but a necessary one. Fair play to the job Shakespeare has done as well. Inflated by the fact they were underperforming to such a level but great job all the same. Even threw in a lovely Mike Bassett tribute out there in the Madrid sunshine too. You'll like this one Andre, he's averaging 2.2ppg since taking over which would place them level with Spurs extrapolated over the course of the season. Obviously 10 games is a daft sample size to do that and it's not exactly the hardest 10 games aided by playing teams like West Brom and Watford at the right time of the season but the more you know. *


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

You were definitely right in saying it's for the best that Ranieri went, but it's all far too suspect for the performances to improve so drastically when so little has changed tactically. Either Shakespeare is capable of Braveheart like speeches or the players just downed tools for Ranieri.

Although if it's true about the sports psychologist and that players need to be more like men then he's a fucking moron and I'll be retracting a lot of my prior comments made when he was sacked.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Vader said:


> You were definitely right in saying it's for the best that Ranieri went, but it's all far too suspect for the performances to improve so drastically when so little has changed tactically. Either Shakespeare is capable of Braveheart like speeches or the players just downed tools for Ranieri.
> 
> Although if it's true about the sports psychologist and that players need to be more like men then he's a fucking moron and I'll be retracting a lot of my prior comments made when he was sacked.


We weren't pressing, we weren't counter attacking, we were playing with no desire whatsoever. Shakespeare has brought all of those things back. Under Ranieri we didn't look right mentally and tactically. The players know Shakespeare very well, he's been with us under both Pearson reigns and then under Claudio, the respect is there.

When Ranieri came in he said he didn't want to change anything and that was evident, but winning the league, going into the fresh season it seemed like he had other ideas, first tactically and yes their were reports that he ditched the Sports psychologist side of things, a key part of the backroom staff especially under Pearson.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Maybe the Leicester fan can confirm or not but I heard that this season it was Shakespeare who was doing all the training midweek in their favoured formation whilst Ranieri left the country to visit his mother every week. Then on the weekend when it was time for the game, Ranieri would change the formation or starting eleven to what they were trained midweek, which I imagine didn't go down well.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Andre said:


> Good to see LEICESTER doing so well again. They could even finish 8th ( @Seb :evil ) with the way WBA are going atm.


Think Leicester's league performances immediately improving drastically post-Ranieri, as well as their Champions League run, somewhat vindicates the idea that they _could've _been up there competing for top 4 (my pre season prediction). They look like a very good side again now that the players have begun giving a shit, like Vader i'm not buying Shakespeare being a tactical genius given how there was an emphatic improvement instantly after Ranieri was sacked - the players were disgraceful.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Maybe the Leicester fan can confirm or not but I heard that this season it was Shakespeare who was doing all the training midweek in their favoured formation whilst Ranieri left the country to visit his mother every week. Then on the weekend when it was time for the game, Ranieri would change the formation or starting eleven to what they were trained midweek, which I imagine didn't go down well.


Not as I know of.

Only report along those lines were Ranieri changed some things before kick off that they worked on for that week, few other reports said he made them train in the morning of some games.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Seb said:


> Think Leicester's league performances immediately improving drastically post-Ranieri, as well as their Champions League run, somewhat vindicates the idea that they _could've _been up there competing for top 4 (my pre season prediction). They look like a very good side again now that the players have begun giving a shit, like Vader i'm not buying Shakespeare being a tactical genius given how there was an emphatic improvement instantly after Ranieri was sacked - the players were disgraceful.


I doubt they would have been top 4, considering Leicester's extra European schedule, the way they treated league games around those fixtures and just by looking at how competitive the race for the champions league spots has been. I don't think it was a ridiculous claim either though. I just thought it was amusing how they could quite feasibly finish 8th after you said everyone who predicted Leicester to finish 8th was just as wildly wrong.

You're biting at bait that I didn't set. Enjoy your two course meal :quite

EDIT: I don't think anyone is claiming Shakespeare to be a tactical genius either. He's just letting the Leicester players do what they do best, which is another indictment of Ranieri this season. It's one thing to maintain a good set up, but a completely different one to create a good set up from scratch. He's still in glorified caretaker manager mode, for all intents and purposes (ignoring contracts).


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

We aguero now :dance

Source: Duncan Castles is a red

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I don't see the Aguero to Man Utd rumour happening, Citeh won't strengthen a direct rival.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

More chance of me playing than that happening.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Aguero to United? :lol

Brighton just fucked up the title, still going up though obviously


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Different game, same old story.

:klopp

With the last three home games we could have pretty much had it wrapped up tbh, but we've once again thrown points away from either poor defending and/or not being able to penetrative in the final third against a team that comes to soley defend. Like Southampton did today.

We were far too narrow going forward for large portions of the game and once again we just lacked variety and ideas.

Just gotta hope Utd draw too now, or maybe an Arsenal win. I'm certainly far less confident on our top four chances tbh as West Ham away won't be easy and our home game against Middlesbrough, it depends on how they'll setup against us.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Brock said:


> Different game, same old story.
> 
> :klopp
> 
> ...


Which one is it :woytf

@CGS infecting other Liverpool fans :no:


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

No pressure in this Arsenal game tbh, just go out there & do the ting

No 3 pts = rage though still :lol


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Finishing Arsenal's top 4 hopes would be pretty funny.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Dunno what you mean @Andre :homer2 :side:


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

could do with an arsenal win now


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Shit, I can never deal with ever losing to Arsenal cause their fans just rub me the wrong way & considering all my friends are Arsenal fans...

Untied & Mourinho are both killing my love for football tbh, I don't even enjoy watching them.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Thank god United are bigger fuck ups then we are


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I actually thought Arsenal were closer to the top four than they are, so despite us dropping points AGAIN, thank you Jose.

But I'm sure Arsenal have 4 games left and all are very winnable tbh. So it's not near finished yet.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

I know everyone will say rest for Europa & play reserves & youth & bla bla but this is still not acceptable

This is fucking shit, no intention of playing well today. Arsenal as well which just makes it worse for me personally fpalm

Literally killing my love for football with this shit. The whole unbeaten run was fucking bollocks as well, if we drew all 38 games we'd be unbeaten & fucking relegated, so all these draws have fucked us, now those people have no leg to stand on as Arsenal have beaten us, joke.


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

United playing well till that fluke goal. Sad


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Always depressing to lose to Arsenal. 
But the Celta game is the big one. Hopefully Rooney isn't in the squad


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Smalling, Carrick and Rooney cannot be at United next season.

Arsenal are shite.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Hate losing to these fake north London cunts. 

Enjoy 2 more years of the nonce. 






Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

shit football shit club


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

@Andre


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860878579852337152
Thought you may like this. 

:lmao


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:hoganutd 

:hoganutd

:hoganutd


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861207310802313216
At least Moreno was having a good time yesterday, eh.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it kept falling so i dont think he had a good time.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Well he's never going to be played and most likely going in the summer so I can understand why he's doing that. Plus the football yesterday was dire and boring, lacking any sort of creativity or ideas. 6 hours of football against these pricks not one goal scored. :mj2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Vintage Moreno defending then


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Klopp made a real balls up of that team selection

If you're not gonna start Lallana (which is probably understandable if that doctors told him not to start him or whatever, they probably gave him an easing-in schedule and the 76mins against Watford made it even more difficult) then you've simply got to start Sturridge in a game like that. Against a packed defense, a guy who can get a yard of space for himself and shoot without needing any backlift can make all the difference. Ball bounces to him in the box, BANG, GOL, before the keeper/defenders even know what has happened


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Klopp did say afterward that the reason he didn't start Lallana was because of his 70 minutes against Watford and he wasn't ready to start the game. Sturridge though should have probably started as you say tbh, as Origi is again in poor form and I'm sure Sturridge could have done an hour or so from the start tbh. I assume he's been fully training these last two weeks since his latest injury too.

Yesterday's game summed up just how much we lack in creativity against teams that just sit back. It just restricts us to hopeful long shots and pot luck. 6 points thrown away in the last three home games alone at this stage of the season is well, shit.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Irish Jet said:


> Smalling, Carrick and Rooney cannot be at United next season.
> 
> Arsenal are shite.


Smalling can stay if he's happy behind Jones/Rojo/Bailly tbh. if not, bye

Rooney is likely gone

Carrick can also stay but only as a backup also

Darmian is NOT A LB. Tuanzebe is NOT A RB

Welbeck scoring against us again :hoganutd


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Renegade™ said:


> Smalling can stay if he's happy behind Jones/Rojo/Bailly tbh. if not, bye
> 
> Rooney is likely gone
> 
> ...


Smalling is dreadful. I've read a stat that he's been responsible for 7 of the last 9 goals we've conceded while he's played. Jones can fuck off too as he just can't stay fit.

Carrick is shot to bits. His form has been dreadful since January but he never gets called on it. 

Darmian has been very good of late. He's probably been our best LB this season, which isn't saying much. Shouldn't be starting but looks a useful squad player under Jose.

Tuanzebe was probably our best player on the day but he's definitely a CB. He needs to improve in the air though.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Smalling was brilliant last season but he's been terrible this season. He shouldn't be first choice but he's fine as a back up choice. Jones has been fantastic this season. Injuries mean he can't be relied on as a first choice CB but he's still quality when he does play. Bailly will obviously be first choice. Don't want Rojo first choice so you could argue we should sign a CB. And if we do you could make a case for Smalling being the one to leave. But we always have a CB crisis at some point during the season. Carrick still has a role. Not first choice but we need leaders in the locker room, especially with Rooney leaving. Both leaving would be a blow. I still don't rate Darmian at all. He can go but he's been somewhat serviceable as a rotation player this season. *


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

LOL at Boro, good job sacking karanka 

Hope Jose buries them in his next press conference:hoganutd

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Lol at Middlesbrough :kdotlol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

If we need to beat Boro on the last day and they park the bus and we can't break them down :armfold Prolly expected tho


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

It was the right decision sacking Karanka imo. Boro weren't exactly flying when he was there, the issue was the replacement which was someone with no experience. They should have brought in someone like Pardew who had experience of coming into new jobs with loads of pressure.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

seabs said:


> *Smalling was brilliant last season but he's been terrible this season. He shouldn't be first choice but he's fine as a back up choice. Jones has been fantastic this season. Injuries mean he can't be relied on as a first choice CB but he's still quality when he does play. Bailly will obviously be first choice. Don't want Rojo first choice so you could argue we should sign a CB. And if we do you could make a case for Smalling being the one to leave. But we always have a CB crisis at some point during the season. Carrick still has a role. Not first choice but we need leaders in the locker room, especially with Rooney leaving. Both leaving would be a blow. I still don't rate Darmian at all. He can go but he's been somewhat serviceable as a rotation player this season. *


LAPORTE plz :mark:

Darmian can stay as a rotation player for both RB/LB but should never be first choice for either spot

spot on about Carrick, I think Jose will keep him around for that reason but he will be a backup/rotation option at best


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

@Kiz


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

mum wont let me :armfold


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Kiz said:


> mum wont let me :armfold


lul wut.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

did i stutter?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Puel out

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Fuck off Arsenal


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If they end up taking 4th from Liverpool or City wens3


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

With us having to go to West Ham away and in the form we're in atm, plus Arsenal's remaining fixtures, it's beyond squeaky bum time for us tbh :armfold

Fucking Arsenal.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Bobby Holding is better than Tony Adams.

Thanks for your time. See you in four months. 

All the best.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Cliffy said:


> Puel out


Top 8/10 and a League Cup final despite losing their best player and three other regulars is more than adequate. It's not a great season, but definitely acceptable.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:mj2


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862969987346116608
I can't believe it's all over on Sunday. 

My Dad always spoke about the great Spurs teams of the past, absolutely love that Jimmy Greaves goal in that video, what a player.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I hope you choke on your champagne @Joel :armfold


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Pulis looking to spoil another title party :hmm:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

MICHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY :mark:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Crazy game, crazy atmosphere the fights breaking out around me were hilarious. Baggies fans fighting each other and fighting chelsea fans that had sneaked into the home end and the pitch invaders were a good laugh.

Credit to the chelsea away following they were a good laugh.

Both sides were decent chelsea deserved winners tho.

Congrats on the championship :jose :hoganutd 



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Remember around Christmas time when Joey refused to buy into the hype about Chelsea winning the league? Any time someone would bring it up he'd be all, "it's a bit early to be proclaiming anyone title favourites, let alone title winners. It's January for goodness sake!" Remember him being all sensible like that?

Hahahahahahahahahaha. Look at him now! How much egg can you fit on someone's face? Just ask our Joey because he's got tonnes of it! I bet he's seething. Fucking stupid bastard. 















































:hoganars




Here's til next season, brothers. Or at least until Tuesday when Andre digs up a post from July where Jet said Tottenham would win the double. Prolly.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I was thinking that was going to be one of the most entertaining 0-0 games I've seen in a while, but Conte had other ideas. Subbing off Pedro (who was horrendous) and Hazard (quiet performance, but a ballsy move) for Willian and Micky Batshit (last league goal in August). TACTICAL GENIUS.

He won't be given the credit he deserves, because "some of these players won the league two years ago", but Conte has sorted out a Chelsea squad that finished tenth last season and had many doubtful they would even finish top four this season. Even near the start of their thirteen game winning streak when I started the "Conte is doing a great job" band wagon, loads on here were still doubtful and even dismissed Chelsea as title contenders (they ended up walking the league), so it's not really fair to turn round and say it was an easy job. 

Conte made Moses (brainless sprinter who previously lacked discipline) and Alonso (tidy player but chronically slow for a position that traditionally demands pace and athleticism) regular starters at wing back in a title winning team. I'm guessing the fm wizards on here are sitting down at the PC like :armfold thinking - 

"Yeah not that impressive, I could have done that if I had Kante." ep2

However, the truth is nobody else would have had that vision in reality. Turning David Luiz from a joke figure into one of the most respected centre backs in the league took some doing too (also his first prem winner's medal). Achieving that alongside an average player in Cahill and a right back at centre back in Azpi is incredible. There was no John Terry to marshal the defence either. 

This was a defence that needed fixing too, as it was leaking goals at the start of last season, even before Mourinho started doing daft Mourinho things to piss off the Chelsea players. A defence that still struggled to keep clean sheets under Hiddink. A defence that was a bit of a mess before Conte switched to 3-4-3.

P.S. When Joel was playing down Chelsea as champions elect back in January, I was trying to convince him and Curry that Chelsea would reach 90 points. One more win and they're there. BELIEVE IN CONTE.

:conte


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Welcome to the 2017 CHAMPIONS club Joel :armfold


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I have to agree with Andre and his points regarding Conte. I don't particularly like Chelsea but can respect Conte for what he has been able to do with them this season. I said they won the league back in January but Tottenham did go on a great run and almost got close but still think it was never going to slip. Tottenham definitely overachieved this season and Pochettino has done wonders for them but Chelsea were on a different level.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Andre's post is spot on :villa



Seb said:


> Conte took over a team that were a total shit show, nowhere near the CL spots.
> 
> I don't really see the "top class talent" you're referring too. Lets look at some of his players before he arrived.
> 
> ...


Bumping my own post on Conte/Chelsea in Antonio's MOMENT OF TRIUMPH. He's turned up and shit all over this league :conte :conte :conte

Congrats Joel/Curry :hazard2 An emphatic and dominant title win in the "most competitive league in the world" :clap


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Should edit out the bit about Alonso @Seb :side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ugh

Nothing short of 3 points tomorrow is a requirement now. If this goes down to the final day I reckon Arsenal will get 4th spot and we will end up in 5th. 

All those fuck ups against relegation battlers have come back to haunt us. Yay


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

If Arsenal come back & get 4th...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

YOU HAD ONE FUCKING JOB STOKE

Fucking Arsenal

:armfold

Now they find some fucking form from somewhere. We need to win our last 2 games now but we've hit a brick wall going forward and West Ham away will be tricky. I'm even pessimistic about Boro at home tbh.

We're going drop to 5th ain't we.

We've done so well with our squad to stay in the top four, it'll feel like shit if we drop out now. Will also drastically change our summer transfer plans, too.

:armfold


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I know he isn't liked on here for whatever reason but Eddie Howe could lead Bournemouth to an 8th place finish with a win at Leicester next week. I think it'd be a great achievement considering the attacking and energetic style of football he has played. Obviously he's been allowed money and Ibe was a flop but it's not like his net spend is ENORMOUS. He's also done a lot with the players he has, take Josh King for instance he was largely a flop winger in the Champs and has now got 16 goals more than anyone outside the top seven.

I think that if the next England manager has to be English for when England likely capitulate in Russia, there is nobody better out there at this moment in time. I haven't watched England outside of tournaments since the very early days of the golden generation due to the garbage football on offer, but I would like to see Howe playing some good fitba with them.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Probably the best away performance i have seen us put on for about 5 years. Bang on it from minute 1. Hector and Nacho run amok down the wings and other than a 10 minute spell after we conceded Stoke had no idea how to handle us. Moved the ball into feet at a fast tempo and really showed our quality today. Typical Arsenal to start performing once the real pressure is off. It really does frustrate the life out of me. You have to watch a game live to notice how lazy Giroud actually is. It pays off when he scores but he is without doubt one of the laziest footballers i have ever seen. As per usual too little too late from Arsenal but the general consensus is that Arsene has signed another 2 year deal so it wont be changing any time soon

A mention to 95% of the Stoke fans who still viscously boo Aaron Ramsey when he plays at the Brittania. You would honestly think it was him who smashed someone's leg to bits and not the other way round. What a vile set of inbred backward cretins they are


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Stoke fans are garbage. 

:mj2 this is looking more and more like Arsenal taking 4th.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...ool-clinch-andrew-robertson-transfer-10415515 

Apparently we've sealed a deal to sign Andrew Robertson from Hull (left back) and will announce at the start of the window, with Markovic possibly going the other way. I don't watch much Hull does anyone know much about him? It seems we're trying to get business done quickly by the looks of things.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/liverpool-gremio-brazilian-luan-klopp-10411399

Liverpool close in on Brazilian sensation Luan with £26m 

Interesting.

All rumours most likely but yeah.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

He's fast and works hard up and down the touchline as well as being a natural left footer, so will obviously give you more width than Milner. He isn't great defensively though, so I wouldn't think he'd be an improvement on Moreno.

It'd make more sense to go for Ryan Bertrand or maybe even Aaron Cresswell if Klopp is only really after a left back who's primarily good going forward and possibly cheap.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

We've been consistently linked to Bertrand too along with Van Dijk. I'm not confident about today at all, if we don't win top 4 is finished. Sturridge likely to start now with Firmino out. pls Daniel :sturridge


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Brock said:


> We've done so well with our squad to stay in the top four, it'll feel like shit if we drop out now. *Will also drastically change our summer transfer plans, too.*
> 
> :armfold


Don't think the Southampton players will mind too much which European comp they're playing in next season :brodgers


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:LIGHTS



























:armfold


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

8th would be a very good achievement for Bournemouth. Finishing anywhere in the top 10 would represent a good season for them, even if the teams below 7th are largely poor.

However, *there are lots of question marks over Eddie Howe as a manager* that would concern me if he were to become England coach, or as a manager of a relatively big club. 

There's no doubt that he did a terrific job in the lower leagues, but when you actually look at what he's done since promotion in terms of developing his squad and system, it's not impressive. The majority of his regulars are players who he had time to develop in the lower leagues. He had the luxury of actually being able to coach raw talents and mold them into the style of player he wanted, that would fit his open expansive style, while affording any mistakes or teething problems. Even when comparing it with his ordinary stint at Burnley (who haven't looked back since Sean Dyche took over and implemented a polar opposite style), it seems clear that he needs a lot of time to make his style work.

Since promotion in 2015, Howe has struggled to fit many of his new signings in as regular starters. Some of this is due to the physical levels he demands from his players, as well as the need for (mostly) raw signings to fit into a technically good style of football, which requires Bournemouth to score a lot of goals (relative to where they are in the league) due to how open it leaves them defensively against counter attacks. At Premier League level there's less training time to afford to individual coaching, as the game to game demand in terms of total distance covered and total sprints is much higher than in the lower leagues. You need squad players to be at peak fitness if they're required to play. So it's a bit of a catch 22, where a lot of the signings have struggled to fit in, but there also isn't the time to make them fit in properly because Howe needs bodies in his team when injuries occur. Mistakes are obviously also far more ruthlessly punished at this level, which doesn't help either when developing new signings. Take those issues at premier league level and they become even bigger at international level where coaches are given very little contact time with players and can't coach them on a day to day basis. Also consider the quick turnover of matches in tournaments and how Howe's physical demands might affect that when he only has a few weeks to work with potential international players after a gruelling season at clubs where he doesn't influence the training style. Do his successes at Bournemouth in terms of development really translate to international coaching? I don't think so.

Then when you look at the cost of Howe's signings for Bourememouth since promotion it suggests that he isn't the best judge of a player's level or ability. £15M for Ibe, £8M for Mings, £8M for Grabban who he previously worked with at Bournemouth. Even cheaper flops such as Tomlin, Murray and Wiggins (again who he previously managed) point towards this. Overall he has spent a lot of money on players since promotion, many which haven't added much to the starting XI. You can argue about net spend, but that doesn't take into account how a lot of the sales were players who were sold on quickly as they didn't work out, rather than all being sold to raise funds (they're well backed financially), which is actually an argument against Howe. Regardless, based on what has been spent on top of an already good championship winning team that Howe had years to develop, I don't see the current job he's doing as particularly great, especially when his name is mentioned as a Wenger replacement, or for the purposes of this discussion, as the next England manager. Obviously the buying and selling isn't an issue if he becomes England manager, but his lack of player judgement is a big issue. Is he able to judge the level of a new call up vs a binmen in qualifying and translate how successful that would be vs quality teams in a competitive environment? There are doubts there at the moment.

What would worry me more than any of that is Bournemouth's defensive record over the past two seasons. They ship goals for fun and struggle to maintain clean sheets. It's fair to say that it's partly due to Howe's attacking philosophy, but he has done very little to fix the defensive issues, where little tweaks such as buying a good premier league standard centre back or a robust and tactically sound defensive midfielder could make so much difference. Howe's style over substance would also be an issue for England where his pool of quality players is limited relative to other "top nations", while the pressure/demand for results is FAR greater than at Bournemouth. Is he the type of manager who is willing to grind out a 1-0 win when it's needed to progress out of the group stage, or settle for a low score draw in a knock out game vs a vastly superior side? It doesn't seem so. 

The sudden improvement of Josh King in 2017 is definitely an area where Howe deserves some credit. However, we don't know if it's just a purple patch at the moment or whether it's going to be sustained, while it must be said that strikers and forwards in Bournemouth's set up should be scoring a good number of goals. If one of Howe's attackers hadn't scored so many goals, they would likely be in the bottom three due to the number of goals they concede. King's goals alone have been worth 12 points at minimum.

This might seem like I'm harshly knocking the bloke, but these are all fair questions and criticisms. He's not played down on here for no good reason. Overall he has done a good job at Bournemouth, especially when taking into account what he achieved in the lower leagues. Yet, none of that really translates into success in a big high pressure job. The demands at Bournemouth are much lesser. Could he get to that level where he's a bonafide quality manager? With time, reflection and good self awareness, of course he can as he's intelligent, but he has a lot to learn and prove before he gets there.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Cya Hull


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863710593898991616
roud

Rafa


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Rafa is a beautiful man. roud

That miss on the first goal :lmao 

Hull should've had a penalty but still they're gone anyway. 

I remember when relegation battles went to the last day.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Total bottle job from Hull. It reminded me of Norwich losing 6-0 away at Fulham when a win would have kept us up.

You can't legislate for the kind of howler Ranocchia made for the first goal. That's the type of error you would be embarrassed to make at Sunday pub league level. 

After that it was pretty much game over because Palace only needed a point and :jet is an expert at setting up deep compact defences. Hull had to throw caution to the wind as the game went on and it became a bit of a horror show for them.

This should be a lesson learned for those of you who chose Marco Silva as mots (he had still done a good job overall, regardless). The league campaign lasts 38 games, not 35.

:villa


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Never doubted it :homer2





























:klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2
:klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2
:klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2



:coutinho :coutinho :coutinho :coutinho :coutinho


Yes West Ham were shite and missing half their team, but i don't care if we were playing Accrington fucking Stanley, we just had to win regardless of the opponent.

It was that good, Origi even scored.

Plus, i'm pleased for Sturridge. Played well, got a goal and nearly lasted 90 minutes.

Just have to finish the job next week against Boro now.

For now though

:klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2
:klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2
:klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2 :klopp2
























Just don't fuck it up now pls :mj2


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Emphatic. :klopp2 :coutinho :sturridge


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

origis fucking horrendous 

aside from that great performance, cans getting there the midfield was solid phil was excellent and weve badly missed the quality of sturridge


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Kenny said:


> We've been consistently linked to Bertrand too along with Van Dijk. I'm not confident about today at all, if we don't win top 4 is finished. Sturridge likely to start now with Firmino out. pls Daniel :sturridge


im seeing a lot linking us to andy robertson
id prefer ryan but id take roberston, good youngish player


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:coutinho :sturridge :klopp2

United officially out of the running to now which makes this 10x better. Everton to finish the job during the week pls


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Just want this season to end already so we can sell half the squad.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Going to miss this place.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Didn't even watch, can't even bring myself to it atm, fast forward to the final, then to the summer to bin half the fucking squad

Absolute shithouses the lot of them


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Didn't think it was a terrible performance considering it's essentially De Gea and a reserve team. They beat us with set pieces.

Hopefully Martial has done enough to get a place for the final. Lingard is a garbage player in especially poor form, for all his running and effort he's just blatantly not good enough. Pretty discouraging that Smalling/Jones seems to be the planned CB tandem. If Ajax play anything like the stuff they did at home to Lyon those two could be retired in Stockholm.

It's been Europa or bust for weeks. Not going to get too upset about dropping points.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

There you go, @Andre, You got your 90pts, you smug, inbred, bastard :armfold






























































:conte


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

That's slander, @Joel









I'm not a bastard!




:conte


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yikes WASHED doesn't half do Terry's performance last night justice. *


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm starting to warm up to that pep guy.

Calls it like it is :bosque

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Jordan Pickford was brilliant again. Saved Sunderland from an absolute hammering. Top class save from point blank range against Giroud as well, before Alexis tapped in the follow up for the second. Quite a few teams should be putting a bid in this summer. He's a magnificent prospect.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Don't forget the 80 yard pass he pinged perfectly on to Defoe's chest. I'd post the twitter vid from David Preece but I'm on my phone etc, but his kicking is ridiculous and we barely have anyone to aim at when anichebe isn't fit (almost always)

Homegrown, only 23, contracted till 2020 and a few clubs looking for a keeper this summer. No reason we shouldn't at least set the asking price at around 30, especially with how fees are rising lately. Ridiculous potential and he's pretty good currently anyway, only his first full prem season.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

His kicking/distribution goes without saying at this point tbh. Nearly every time I see him play he has at least one worldy pass with a bunch of good passes. 

I know someone who could do with a keeper like that...

ep2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*We could do a lot worse than replacing De Gea with Pickford. Definitely wouldn't turn my nose up. *


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't trust the English.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

king


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*King ain't white, that's Zabaleta ya big dummox. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

kogg


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Watford binning another manager

Hope they go down next season

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Hard to argue against, especially as he's done worse than Flores who also got the boot. Owners should all be hugely blamed for turning down 80 odd million for Deeney and Ighalo in the summer. That worked out well. Honestly somewhat lucky they were never seriously in a relegation battle. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

what sort of side do watford think they actually have?

maybe there's a reason that they're around the same points mark each season regardless of manager.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I really do wonder why managers even bother going there. I mean it’s not been a reputation killer but anything other than serious overachievement is going to see you out the door. I’m actually shocked that Mazzari even lasted the full season. It does seem to be working for them but I doubt it’s sustainable.

As little as tonight’s game means league wise I think we really need a win and performance. We’re going to play a nothing team vs Palace so drop points tonight and it’s very possible that we’ll go to Stockholm with 0 wins in 5 games/ 1 win in 8 games. That’s pretty fucking desperate and quite bad timing for the worst run of form for the season.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

SHOULDN'T HAVE SACKED FLORES @Andre :hazard2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb been waiting for that :lol


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Seb said:


> SHOULDN'T HAVE SACKED FLORES @Andre :hazard2


Watford have sacked 9 managers in 5 years. It's what the Pozzos do. It has helped take Watford to promotion and two years of safety in the PREM without a serious relegation battle in either. Whether it's sustainable long term (as jet said) is anyone's guess, but they're doing alright for a tin pot club.

Mazzarri did a good job to have Watford essentially safe by February, considering that squad is so ordinary. But much like Flores (who did an even better job), results started to go to shit towards the end.

Fwiw I was never for or against Flores being sacked (look up the posts if you care to). I said it depended on who was brought in and how they did. What I disagreed with was the idea that the Pozzos were so wrong to sack Flores when that's how they've operated for years at Watford (with it working very well so far). Mazzarri achieved his objective ages ago. Watford got what they wanted, Mazzarri will have been paid handsomely and both parties will move on. I'll say the same for Mazzarri as I did Flores, if Watford find another manager that can keep the club up for another season on a limited budget then fair play.

I don't really like how Watford run the club (echo what seabs said about not selling Deeney and Ighalo for sill money too :woytf), but it works for them. I'm also fairly numb to manager sackings now. Modern fitba.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bans for diving being introduced from next season.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Good, simulating like pussies is actually cheating


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The fact that Kane is on course to win the golden boot after missing 3 months of the season through injury absolutely amuses me.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

He is ridiculously good. 4 goals tonight.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Can't say Leicester didn't have that come from Spurs :lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Spurs went savage on Leicester tonight.

Kane's rise and rise is pretty incredible tbh. Plus Son with another quality showing. He's a definite favourite of mine.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Brock said:


> Spurs went savage on Leicester tonight.
> 
> Kane's rise and rise is pretty incredible tbh. Plus Son with another quality showing. He's a definite favourite of mine.


I think Son has 13 goals and 5 assists in 22 starts this season in the league which is pretty damn impressive. 

26 goals and 7 assists in 29 games for Harry Kane too. I think it was something like 56 goals in his last 59 games.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Weird feelings after that game, part of me feels embarrassed, part of me doesn't feel that bothered considering it was a nothing game.

If anything that match showed who we need to get rid of, and what positions we need to improve in, in the summer.

Benalouane hasn't done too bad since he's come in but we need better, Amartey should be loaned out at least, Mahrez for the majority of this season has been a disgrace and the likes of Musa and Slimani have been a waste of money.

Didn't expect us to win or even draw tonight, something like 3-1 would of been acceptable, 6-1 though


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Brock said:


> Bans for diving being introduced from next season.


The next step is to introduce points deductions if a diving incident influenced the result of the game


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the fa deciding what is and isnt a dive doesn't sit very comfortably with me.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Joel said:


> Can't say Leicester didn't have that come from Spurs :lol


*Well you'd be a bit silly to say that defeat came from anyone else hstopit*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Kane :banderas Feels good man being one of the first aboard the Kane Train back in the day

Gonna deny Lukaku the Golden Boot too :banderas


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Pickford
Azpilacueta - Alderweireld - Luiz
Valencia - Kante - Silva - Alonso
Alli - Hazard
Kane

We did the TOTS's a bit early last month, that'd be mine now with a few changes from what I originally said. Changed from the 4-4-2 formation that the FA dinosaurs use for their template. CM next to Kante was between De Bruyne and Silva, KDB has tremendous stats this season but Silva is just phenomenal and has been supreme lately :armfold


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Good to see you coming round to Kane and Silva :messi3



Seb said:


> None of these teams look balanced at all imo. If picking a TOTY is about shoehorning in as many attackers as possible why bother with a formation, as playing 2 strikers 2 wingers and a CAM/SS is completely infeasible anyway :armfold
> 
> Pickford
> 
> ...


Wouldn't change anything from this team.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Strangely enough, I think out of my team only Kane and Silva are finishing the season strongly, which might be a factor in me changing them. The others whilst were superb earlier on and are kinda coasting a bit now. Although Pickford was great vs Arsenal.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Sanchez has finished the season strongly, he also has 15 away goals this season which is the second most in PL history. Really has carried a wank Arsenal team :smugwenger


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I've been on the Kane bandwagon since I saw him aged 11 having a kickabout with Defoe :armfold


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Joel said:


> Can't say Leicester didn't have that come from Spurs :lol





DA said:


> Kane :banderas Feels good man being one of the first aboard the Kane Train back in the day
> 
> Gonna deny Lukaku the Golden Boot too :banderas


*TEAM BEST FRIENDS leading the wagon :LIGHTS*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

According to Ducker we're looking to sell Smalling and replace him with Michael Keane. Shite for shite.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Don't want Keane at all, you could get a top cb from abroad for significantly less than it would cost to buy Keane. Our English core needs replacing tho definitely.

Smalling leaving would be great, hope Wenger is still enough of a dumbass to pay 20 million +. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Keane is better than Smalling so I'm ok with that. I'm not ok with that being our only defensive purchase tho.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I wouldn't think money was a concern with Keane. He only has a year left on his contract. Even if Burnley play hard ball, the most they'd be paying is 25ish which with the sell on would work out at like 18.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

LAPORTE plz Jose :armfold


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:KLOPP

Fuck that was a tense first 44 minutes tho until Wijnaldum got his goal. Crucial time tho.

Once we scored that, game was over as we then played with all the freedom and Boro had all but given up. We just needed to win and we did. Still shit how we effectively threw away third place tho before today.

Only half the job is done and the qualifiers will be tough, so we're not fully there yet.

It's just a relief that we won.

For now :klopp2


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Christian Eriksen :trips3 was a pleasure being put to his sword

Shop window performance or something or other..?


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Embarrassing to see how more hungry the youngers were than the seniors

Pogba >>>

Harrop >>>

Gomes >>>

Fuck off Smalling for Keane

Laporte or Giminez...


Enjoy Thursdays Arsenal

& Kosc misses the final :lol


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

rough first 44, ginis goal opened them up 
the shite tried their best to help arsenal to no avail


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Thank gawd the season is over

Looking forward to the CL qualifier fuckery and a full season of these sexy kits


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Never in doubt :side: 

Hopefully we draw someone easy in the qualifier now and waltz through to the group stages.

No Arsenal in champions league. Lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Well done City and Liverpool :clap Top 4 is fucking hard these days, so it really takes a lot those spots this season.

Spurs are so damn talented. If they can improve then fuck, they'll be incredibly dangerous.

93 points is the second most points behind Mourinho's 04-05 team, but Conte did manage to top him with 30 wins. Phenomenal Premier League season for Chelsea and Conte is a major part for that. I just hope we can back him in the summer and his family can move over and settle.

Mourinho with a 95pts record that still stands in his first season. Ancelotti with a 103 goals record that still stands in his first season (first team to break 100 goals in the Prem too). Conte with a 30 win record that obviously still stands (duh it happened today) in his first season. We're lucky to had and have very good record breaking managers :bjpenn


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Wenger's surely finished now. The thing he's been riding on for the past few seasons are his success in the cups and consistent Champions League qualification (and finishing above Tottenham). He's lost the CL spot, and given that he has no Koscielny for the FA Cup final against a red-hot Chelsea, he's probably got no chance in the cup either. (And Tottenham are above him.) He should do the decent thing and resign.

And oh wow, the Premier League season's finished. Time for me to dig up my table predictions and see how wrong I was.



> 1. Man City
> Take the best manager in the world, give him a squad assembled at ludicrous expense, and let him run over the entire league. It's a fairly simple formula.
> *Actual position: 3rd (-2). That's an underperformance and a half.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

When Arsenal beat Chelsea 3-0 in late September Chelsea looked a absolute shambles. Unbelievable the way Conte has turned it around and in the end won the league rather comfortably. Cracking manager and comes across as a great guy also. Fully deserved


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Rowdy Yates said:


> When Arsenal beat Chelsea 3-0 in late September Chelsea looked a absolute shambles. Unbelievable the way Conte has turned it around and in the end won the league rather comfortably. Cracking manager and comes across as a great guy also. Fully deserved


What are your thoughts on the current events though? :hmm:


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Predictions for me were;

1.City
2.United
3.Chelsea
4.Arsenal
5.Liverpool
6.West Ham
7.Leicester
8.Spurs
9.Everton
10.Swansea
11.Southampton
12.West Brom
13.Stoke
14.Palace
15.Sunderland
16.Middlesbrough
17.Watford
18.Bournemouth
19.Burnley
20.Hull

Oh God, terrible. Stoke, Palace and Watford successfully predicted.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

You had West Ham above Spurs 

:damn

I did think City would win the league tho too.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Vader said:


> I don't want to be a wanker who diminishes what Leicester did last season but a good portion of why they had such a huge lead was down to the 'big' teams being fucking horrendous at times. The fact United nearly finished 3rd sums last season up. Purely off assumptions, I'd have United, City, Chelsea, Arsenal, Spurs and Liverpool above them. But I'd have said that last season too so it'd be silly to write them completely off after losing just one player; one who was very good but *let's not pretend that Kante isn't replaceable either*. I just see the bigger teams actually pulling a finger out this year.
> 
> 1. United - 5 places too high - I was confident. That confidence was misplaced. Our ability to finish and/or see out a game cost us massively. Thankfully we're in the Europa final or else it's a disastrous season. :vader
> 2. City - 1 place too high - They finished the season very well but were just far too poor defensively to properly challenge for the title. Fancy them to be strong challengers next season.
> ...


That bold quoted thing is up there with the worst thing I've said. How wrong 

Safe to say I'm a fucking atrocious predictor.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

What a rollercoaster of a season from a Leicester perspective.

Big summer ahead especially recruitment wise, last summer was a disgrace, wouldn't be surprised if every player we signed last summer leaves in this one. Shakespeare getting the job full time is still not certain, I think he deserves the chance but I wouldn't be surprised if we look elsewhere.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Rugrat said:


> What are your thoughts on the current events though? :hmm:


I said at the start of the season I thought this will finally be the year we drop out of the top 4 and I was correct. Honestly though for me personally i am not really bothered. Season after season we make top 4 and season after season we fail miserably in the champs lge. People will say Champs lge football means you can attract better players but I do not buy into that crap either. Utd showed this season with the signings of Pogba, Zlatan and Mkhitaryan that it is big wages that attract players and not what competitions they play in. That theory does not apply to Arsenal anyway as we very rarely sign top players, atm we cant even keep hold of the few top players we do have so talk of big signings seems as unrealistic as ever

I would trade my mother with Isis if it meant Wenger would just fuckoff but it is not happening for at least another two years so the only option is to just grin and bear it and accept that Arsenal will not be winning any major honors anytime soon. When we left to go to the Emirates we was told that the new stadium means we will be able to challenge teams like Bayern Munich. What is ironic about the Bayern comparison is that in the last season at Highbury they knocked us out of the champs lge 3-2 on aggregate. Ten years later they knocked us out of the champs lge 10-2 on aggregate. We are falling further and further behind and the longer this stubborn old dinosaur stays in charge that will continue to happen

When you look at the situation with pro Wenger glasses on though the fact that this is the first season since he arrived that we have finished out of the top 4 is a remarkable record. However for a club the size of Arsenal that sort of record is nowhere near enough to justify the boards decision to let Arsene keep his job. Everything at Arsenal is set for success. The stadium. The yearly turnover. the profile of the club, sadly the most important ingredient for success which is the manager is well past his sell by date. Until he fucks off nothing will change


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Brock said:


> You had West Ham above Spurs
> 
> :damn
> 
> I did think City would win the league tho too.


Thought a combo of a good ending to 15-16. bad ending for Spurs, and Wembley opening up West Ham to spend more would've aligned to help them. And I also thought that the top end of the table would've been a bottleneck instead of such a separation between 7th and 8th that occurred. To be that wrong :walphtf


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

DA said:


> Here is what the Prem table will look like by the end of the 16/17 season, brothers
> 
> I randomised the teams 38 times because each team plays 38 games, which means it should be more accurate than all of your tables, scientifically


1. Chelsea (+15)
2. Spurs (+3)
3. City (+14)
4. Liverpool (0)
5. Arsenal (+9)
6. Utd (-4)
7. Everton (-4)
8. Southampton (-7)
9. Bournemouth (+2)
10. West Brom (0)
11. West Ham (+7)
12. Leicester (0)
13. Stoke (+7)
14. Crystal Palace (+5)
15. Swansea (-2)
16. Burnley (-1)
17. Watford (-8)
18. Hull (-11)
19. Middlesbrough (-11)
20. Sunderland (-14)

Close. Got 3 correct :mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It's the end of the season, so can we discuss why Leroy Sane has a tattoo of himself celebrating a goal on his back? 

What a cunt.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Erik. said:


> It's the end of the season, so can we discuss why Leroy Sane has a tattoo of himself celebrating a goal on his back?
> 
> What a cunt.


He presumably thinks that scoring a tap in to an open net from four yards in the round of 16 is a never to be matched achievement.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

If your gonna win the golden boot may as well do it by scoring 8 goals in the final 3 games :hkane

This season Kane scored 29 goals in 30 games imagine how many he could have scored had he not missed those other 8 games he'd have likely beaten the record held by Shearer/Ronaldo/Suarez for a 38 game season with 31 and could have even beaten the all time record of 34 held by Cole and Shearer also todays hatrick made Kane the 2nd ever player to score 5 hatricks in a season with Shearer. :drose

Looking at next season I feel we need a bit of pace in the midfield can't always rely on Walker (esp if he leaves) and Rose. Just need someone who can break a defence away from home I'd love to get Bale back and I'd like to think he'd return to Spurs if he wanted a Premier league return, then just some squad cover for Toby and Jan and cover for Kane as Janssen didn't really deliver, maybe a right back if rumors about Walker are true.

I think we'll offload Sissoko, Lamela and Walker and maybe Janssen.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:mark:

Very happy and relieved.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Thoughts on Terry's sub antics?

I see there is a lot of disapproval of it and I can kind of understand why. But to me it was a dead rubber game where both teams couldn't move up nor down, it wasn't one of the main televised games, so it doesn't really matter, but of course I could just be seeing it like this, as I am a Chelsea fan. Maybe if it was another club I'd poke fun at it and disapprove too, I'm not sure.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

tommo010 said:


> If your gonna win the golden boot may as well do it by scoring 8 goals in the final 3 games :hkane
> 
> This season Kane scored 29 goals in 30 games imagine how many he could have scored had he not missed those other 8 games he'd have likely beaten the record held by Shearer/Ronaldo/Suarez for a 38 game season with 31 and could have even beaten the all time record of 34 held by Cole and Shearer also todays hatrick made Kane the 2nd ever player to score 5 hatricks in a season with Shearer. :drose
> 
> ...


why would you offload Lamela? he was playing fairly well before his injury. and don't you have Wimmer & Dier to cover for Toby & Vertonghen?

season was fairly :hoganutd for us, hopefully we can win the Europa otherwise it's a poor return from the special one


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Renegade™ said:


> why would you offload Lamela? he was playing fairly well before his injury. and don't you have Wimmer & Dier to cover for Toby & Vertonghen?


Something about this whole Lamela "injury" situation didn't feel right and he could just be sold to make feuds for a marquee signing same with Wimmer, Dier didn't always look up to par when he was covering for injuries this season, he's great in a 3 man defence but as pure cover I'm not so sure.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Joel said:


> Thoughts on Terry's sub antics?
> 
> I see there is a lot of disapproval of it and I can kind of understand why. But to me it was a dead rubber game where both teams couldn't move up nor down, it wasn't one of the main televised games, so it doesn't really matter, but of course I could just be seeing it like this, as I am a Chelsea fan. Maybe if it was another club I'd poke fun at it and disapprove too, I'm not sure.


i think the funniest part of it is he came up with it.

does bring into question stuff like spot fixing. imo it's incredibly cheesy and a game is there to be played, not for this sort of stuff. before and after the game, sure, but to stop a game so someone can be subbed in that manner shouldn't happen.

moyes basically trying to take responsibility for spot fixing in his presser really shows how much of a fucking moron he is.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Pretty impossible to evaluate the season until Wednesday – People can cry hyperbole all they want but a win/loss is the difference between a success and a disaster. Fourth place was in our hands when we decided to turn the season into a Rooney farewell tour – I doubt we were winning all of those games regardless but Mourinho should face huge scrutiny if it backfires and he’ll essentially go into next season at gunpoint if it does. He’ll have nothing to fall back on.

The recent performances have been terrible and I think that’s going to skew opinion on the overall season. Without Pogba and Ibrahimovic we’re an extremely mediocre side but for the most part the football was pretty good – The finishing was freakishly poor though. Still is. Defensively we’re very solid and it should be easy to build on that in the Summer. No Michael Keane ffs.

Fair play to Conte and Chelsea – Absolutely incredible campaign, especially given their start. Just relentless. Spurs have been pretty unfortunate to be up against them – They’d have been worthy title winners themselves. The standard at the top was raised significantly this season and I’d expect the English sides to be a force in Europe again pretty soon, especially with the quality of managers. Conte, Poch, Pep, Klopp and HOPEFULLY Jose, plz fucking win. I wont be seen for a while if we bottle the Europa. Because alcohol.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah, I think Spurs should keep Lamela. Other than Son they have no cover for the front three positions. 



Joel said:


> Thoughts on Terry's sub antics?
> 
> I see there is a lot of disapproval of it and I can kind of understand why. But to me it was a dead rubber game where both teams couldn't move up nor down, it wasn't one of the main televised games, so it doesn't really matter, but of course I could just be seeing it like this, as I am a Chelsea fan. Maybe if it was another club I'd poke fun at it and disapprove too, I'm not sure.


I agree with Kiz, I think this sort of thing should stay in testimonials/friendlies. I don't necessarily disagree with Terry (or Drogba) having big send-offs but it's not the sort of precedent I want set. It does seem like the sort of thing that would get bastardised.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Conte has a history of this. Once a crook always a crook.

Strip him of the league and send both sides to the conference. The whole league season is now null and void.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Bye Davey, can't say I'll miss you


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Good on him for not taking compensation. Literally declining millions.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Jumping before he gets done for match fixing.

Smart man.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Pretty impossible to evaluate the season until Wednesday – People can cry hyperbole all they want but a win/loss is the difference between a success and a disaster. Fourth place was in our hands when we decided to turn the season into a Rooney farewell tour – I doubt we were winning all of those games regardless but Mourinho should face huge scrutiny if it backfires and he’ll essentially go into next season at gunpoint if it does. He’ll have nothing to fall back on.
> 
> The recent performances have been terrible and I think that’s going to skew opinion on the overall season. Without Pogba and Ibrahimovic we’re an extremely mediocre side but for the most part the football was pretty good – The finishing was freakishly poor though. Still is. Defensively we’re very solid and it should be easy to build on that in the Summer. No Michael Keane ffs.
> 
> Fair play to Conte and Chelsea – Absolutely incredible campaign, especially given their start. Just relentless. Spurs have been pretty unfortunate to be up against them – They’d have been worthy title winners themselves. The standard at the top was raised significantly this season and I’d expect the English sides to be a force in Europe again pretty soon, especially with the quality of managers. Conte, Poch, Pep, Klopp and HOPEFULLY Jose, plz fucking win. I wont be seen for a while if we bottle the Europa. Because alcohol.


Does a Champions League spot alone equal a successful season now then for United fans? Especially when you're finishing 24 points off the title and with the 5 teams above you all scoring at least 23 more goals. Says a lot about standards have fallen since Fergie left, especially when the spending has gone up considerably.

Interested to see how the English teams do in Europe next season, expecting better from Spurs and City, Chelsea will be hard to beat and could go far with a favourable draw. All depends on the transfer window though, I'd expect some big moves again from Pep Jose and Conte.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Seb said:


> Does a Champions League spot alone equal a successful season now then for United fans? Especially when you're finishing 24 points off the title and with the 5 teams above you all scoring at least 23 more goals. Says a lot about standards have fallen since Fergie left, especially when the spending has gone up considerably.
> 
> Interested to see how the English teams do in Europe next season, expecting better from Spurs and City, Chelsea will be hard to beat and could go far with a favourable draw. All depends on the transfer window though, I'd expect some big moves again from Pep Jose and Conte.


If United aren't winning the title or the CL, it can't be a success. I'm not saying it's as black and white and success or disaster but this season is certainly not a success regardless of the Europa result. I'm not going to be as small time as Liverpool or Arsenal fans/managers who think a top 4 finish is a successful season as it shouldn't be. Certainly not without at least challenging at the very least.

Win the league and CL- dream 
Win the league or CL - success
Challenge either of them and win a domestic cup - next level down
This season 

Probably that sort of scale. Performance wise we are too far away from the top teams in our league, let alone the rest of Europe for anything we're doing to be deemed a success.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Vader said:


> If United aren't winning the title or the CL, it can't be a success. I'm not saying it's as black and white and success or disaster but this season is certainly not a success regardless of the Europa result. *I'm not going to be as small time as Liverpool or Arsenal fans/managers who think a top 4 finish is a successful season as it shouldn't be*. Certainly not without at least challenging at the very least.
> 
> Win the league and CL- dream
> Win the league or CL - success
> ...


This was my perspective as well given the size of United's revenue/spending power and fan-base, as well as their global reputation and success over the last 10-15 years.

United fans should be demanding a lot more. Arsenal, City and United have all had bad seasons imo (regardless of the FA/EL final results).


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I can't really word how our season has been. I'd say with a Europa win, a 6/10. Lose and it's about as low as a 2 or 3. That much rides on one game. Quite embarrassing really.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> Does a Champions League spot alone equal a successful season now then for United fans? Especially when you're finishing 24 points off the title and with the 5 teams above you all scoring at least 23 more goals. Says a lot about standards have fallen since Fergie left, especially when the spending has gone up considerably.
> 
> Interested to see how the English teams do in Europe next season, expecting better from Spurs and City, Chelsea will be hard to beat and could go far with a favourable draw. All depends on the transfer window though, I'd expect some big moves again from Pep Jose and Conte.


It's not the CL spot alone though. It would be winning two trophies on top of that. For the first season I think winning 2/4 trophies available and getting CL football would be pretty successful. 

Standards obviously have fallen a bit - It's the very reason we're in the Europa to begin with. We haven't competed for a title in 4 years and we paid the price this year for an absolutely horrendous start. We had 21 points after 14 games so a title challenge has been off the cards for a while - The challenge is getting back to that level and winning trophies is a pretty good way to do that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, I've said it already, but United cannot class this season a "success" just by winning the Europa. I think you can be "happy" with it as 2 trophies and a CL spot is good. Yes they may not be the trophies you set out for at the beginning, but there's only a maximum of 4 tournaments you can win a season, so you cannot turn up your nose at what you win. They are a lot of good teams around now, winning is not a guarantee anymore.

However, why I won't call it a success is because as said, United haven't been anywhere near good enough in the league. You can't be +20pts behind in the league when you're not playing in the CL. United dropped far too many daft points this season. Too many to be classed unlucky, imo. Something was clearly wrong with the mentality, especially at home. 

I think there's been a bit of progress in the way you set out to play games, but a lot more work is needed, by both players and manager.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Man Utd fans need to accept the fact that they're a midtable club now. This has been a good year for them.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Been a great season in my eyes if we win the Europa League. That's 2 trophies and CL football next season.

Tottenham won the 2nd place trophy, City won the 3rd place trophy and Liverpool won the 4th place trophy. I am happy for all of them.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:jet quits apparently

Sounds like he didn't get what he wanted to spend in the summer.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Really shocked by Sam going, they have the spine of a good team there and with the right money could easily finish top 10 next season. now i worry for them


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Strange how many managers have walked away from Palace. Parish must be a cunt.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Wanted a bigger cut of the bungs obviously.

Simon Jordan was a cunt aswell so it must be a south London thing. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

@Kenny


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867344583486734337
Not sure if you were there.

Sturridge/Firmino/Moreno with the goals. It was great to hear the young lads like Woodburn get to play alongside Gerrard, Carragher, Agger and probably my favourite reds player in the 90's; Stevie McManaman.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

@Brock 

I was there and right next to the Kop. First half was great, great goals by Sturridge, Moreno and Firmino. Second half was pretty boring but still a great experience.

edit - heres the goals






@DA


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Boom. Great season for us. 3 trophies and CL football next season, we're in pot 2 also.

Furthermore, we can now compete for the Super Cup. Guess we had the last laugh.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Irish Jet said:


> Strange how many managers have walked away from Palace.


They must find it a alace


----------



## snail69 (Apr 9, 2012)

Seb said:


> I'll do one myself considering these all look way off to me.
> 
> 1. Man City
> 2. Man Utd (assuming they get Pogba)
> ...


Looking back at this how do you feel now? You was so far out it's quite funny!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb CALLED OUT at last.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

lol that's an awful prediction Chelsea out of the the top 4 again lol. 
West Ham above Liverpool?

I know hindsight and all but...


----------



## snail69 (Apr 9, 2012)

T'Challa said:


> lol that's an awful prediction Chelsea out of the the top 4 again lol.
> West Ham above Liverpool?
> 
> I know hindsight and all but...


I think it's up there with the worst I have seen before the season started!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:bosque

You should check the date of that post, it's way before the end of the transfer window, by which time my predictions had changed.

It's genuinely embarrassing seeing people drag up league table predictions a year later though, it's almost impossible to predict accurately, especially in a league as volatile as the PL. Won't bother doing one this year :carlo

Would be interested to know who's alt account you are, snail :mj


----------



## snail69 (Apr 9, 2012)

Seb said:


> :bosque
> 
> You should check the date of that post, it's way before the end of the transfer window, by which time my predictions had changed.
> 
> ...


Hahahaha I see the date of the post and it's still a terrible prediction. Can't believe you're getting so upset about it either to be honest. Frankly, I'd say that's more embarrassing but that's just me.

"Alt account"?! I don't speak slang particularly well but I'm guessing you mean alternative account?! In that case I will not even get embroiled in a petty row. In fact I find it hilarious that just because I poked fun at you about a meaningless prediction then I'm all of a sudden someone posting under a second account! 

If you like I can go back and delete my post so that your reputation and image can remain intact?! Let me know.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

snail69 said:


> Hahahaha I see the date of the post and it's still a terrible prediction. Can't believe you're getting so upset about it either to be honest. Frankly, I'd say that's more embarrassing but that's just me.
> 
> "Alt account"?! I don't speak slang particularly well but I'm guessing you mean alternative account?! In that case I will not even get embroiled in a petty row. In fact I find it hilarious that just because I poked fun at you about a meaningless prediction then I'm all of a sudden someone posting under a second account!
> 
> If you like I can go back and delete my post so that your reputation and image can remain intact?! Let me know.


Can you explain specifically which parts of it are terrible, based on the information available in July 2016 when I made the prediction?

You're definitely an alt, 0 posts in the Sports forum in 5 years yet you now happen to stumble across and call out a post I made a year ago :lol


----------



## snail69 (Apr 9, 2012)

Seb said:


> Can you explain specifically which parts of it are terrible, based on the information available in July 2016 when I made the post?
> 
> You're definitely an alt, 0 posts in the Sports forum in 5 years yet you now happen to stumble across and call out a post I made a year ago


Okay my man, I'm still not sure what "alt" is or whatever you're accusing me of! I was hoping you was going to confirm that but you haven't so never mind. 

Quite frankly I don't have time for pathetic people like you throwing around silly accusations because someone poked a little bit of fun at them for a prediction that like I said in my previous post was completely meaningless. 

It was a joke man but you've blown it out of proportion by seemingly getting massively upset by it. For that I am sorry but I'm going to enjoy the rest of my evening now and not worry about you. You should probably do the same.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

snail69 said:


> Okay my man, I'm still not sure what "alt" is or whatever you're accusing me of! I was hoping you was going to confirm that but you haven't so never mind.
> 
> Quite frankly I don't have time for pathetic people like you throwing around silly accusations because someone poked a little bit of fun at them for a prediction that like I said in my previous post was completely meaningless.
> 
> It was a joke man but you've blown it out of proportion by seemingly getting massively upset by it. For that I am sorry but I'm going to enjoy the rest of my evening now and not worry about you. You should probably do the same.


As expected, you're not be able to make a coherent argument beyond "wow this post from a year ago is wrong, lol!".

If you change your mind and would like to point out which parts of my prediction you thought were terrible, I'd be happy to discuss further and explain why I thought certain teams would finish where (Y)


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

First post in this section and you choose Seb's post over the others? Why not mine which was far worse? I smell a conspiracy brewing :armfold

Spend less time on your man bun and more time not being weird.


----------



## snail69 (Apr 9, 2012)

Vader said:


> First post in this section and you choose Seb's post over the others? Why not mine which was far worse? I smell a conspiracy brewing :armfold
> 
> Spend less time on your man bun and more time not being weird.


Oh don't worry Mr Sidekick I'll be posting in this section more often now as it seems like fun! Ever thought that I literally only come on here for wrestling discussion before but thought I'd check out some of the other forums too?! No idea where you're going with the conspiracy thing though as I don't know Seb from the next guy in this thread.

Oh and it's a top knot, there's a difference! 

Sorry to anyone else that has been triggered by my playful post!


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh you're the alt of that strange guy who rated people's looks and posted the panda/ghost smiley. 

You'll be gone soon.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Damn, the "i've been here for 5 years and never posted in the Sports section, lets start today by searching for posts from a year ago and calling them out (and then refuse to have any meaningful discussion when responded too)" train of thought never crossed my mind :hmm:


----------



## snail69 (Apr 9, 2012)

Vader said:


> Oh you're the alt of that strange guy who rated people's looks and posted the panda/ghost smiley.
> 
> You'll be gone soon.





Seb said:


> Damn, the "i've been here for 5 years and never posted in the Sports section, lets start today by searching for posts from a year ago and calling them out (and then refuse to have any meaningful discussion when responded too)" train of thought never crossed my mind :hmm:


Seriously guys you're barking up the wrong tree here. If there's a way I can prove I'm no "alt" or whatever it is you keep saying I am then I'll happily oblige. I have Facebook, Instagram or even my phone number if you are really that bothered and want to check out who I am?!


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Might be Henry Hill trying to sneak back in

Post your Facebook in here then.


----------



## snail69 (Apr 9, 2012)

Vader said:


> Might be Henry Hill trying to sneak back in
> 
> Post your Facebook in here then.


FB : Mikal Johnson 
Instagram : ynwa_getting_fit



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## snail69 (Apr 9, 2012)

Vader said:


> Might be Henry Hill trying to sneak back in
> 
> Post your Facebook in here then.


I can even post a selfie if you like?! ??


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

:vader

I think I shall accept you are not an alt. I can't imagine anyone would pretend to be a Liverpool fan. 

Legit question though, why Seb? I'm not even defending him, I'd say the same if it was anyone else. Just seems way too random and that you've picked him out specifically as there's far worse predictions, including my own.


----------



## snail69 (Apr 9, 2012)

Vader said:


> :vader
> 
> I think I shall accept you are not an alt. I can't imagine anyone would pretend to be a Liverpool fan.
> 
> Legit question though, why Seb? I'm not even defending him, I'd say the same if it was anyone else. Just seems way too random and that you've picked him out specifically as there's far worse predictions, including my own.


Because I found the thread and started reading it from the start and I came across his prediction. It made me laugh so I just thought I'd remind him. It was jovial and you two have got your knickers all in a twist over it.

It's cool though bro, I don't hold no grudges so let's just move on. Although someone shouldn't have to go to those lengths to prove they are who they say they are on an Internet forum. 

Oh and less of the Liverpool slur please! ?

Edit: Like I said I wasn't targeting anyone for any particular reason. I'll make a prediction before the season starts in August and this time next year if people want to berate me for it then that's fine! 

Enjoy your evenings everyone.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

My knickers aren't in a twist, but if you're going to pull up a post from a YEAR AGO to call my predictions embarrassing, terrible or whatever, and then be unwilling to have any meaningful discussion as to why you hold that opinion besides lolhindsight, then what's the point of posting anything in the first place?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

enguin


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

This line of questioning was nothing. I'm like a mix of peak Grant Mitchell and heroin addicted Phil Mitchell. You'll fear me like you fear acceptance in life. 

90% of everything I say is not serious. Everything.

However any time I mention Liverpool, that is serious. Genuinely hate the place and the club/s.


----------



## snail69 (Apr 9, 2012)

Seb said:


> My knickers aren't in a twist, but if you're going to pull up a post from a YEAR AGO to call my predictions embarrassing, terrible or whatever, and then be unwilling to have any meaningful discussion as to why you hold that opinion besides lolhindsight, then what's the point of posting anything in the first place?


You really want to continue this?! Seriously?! If so let me know and I'll reply once I get in as I'm going for a kick about. 


Seb said:


> My knickers aren't in a twist, but if you're going to pull up a post from a YEAR AGO to call my predictions embarrassing, terrible or whatever, and then be unwilling to have any meaningful discussion as to why you hold that opinion besides lolhindsight, then what's the point of posting anything in the first place?





Vader said:


> This line of questioning was nothing. I'm like a mix of peak Grant Mitchell and heroin addicted Phil Mitchell. You'll fear me like you fear acceptance in life.
> 
> 90% of everything I say is not serious. Everything.
> 
> However any time I mention Liverpool, that is serious. Genuinely hate the place and the club/s.


Haha that actually made me life. I feel we could have some good banter in this section after all! 

Only thing is though and you pointed this out yourself, I wear a top knot so I don't really fear acceptance too much! ??


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

snail69 said:


> You really want to continue this?! Seriously?! If so let me know and I'll reply once I get in as I'm going for a kick about.


I'm happy to discuss fitba, yes, and i'm happy to back my opinions up even if they were made a year ago.

I'll reiterate what I said earlier:



snail69 said:


> Hahahaha I see the date of the post and it's still a terrible prediction.


Can you explain specifically which parts of it are terrible, *based on the information available in July 2016* when I made the prediction?

I'm interested to see how you can justify that in July 2016, 6 weeks before the transfer window shut, for example, having Leicester in the top 4 (they had just won the league by 8 points) and having Chelsea 5th (they had just finished 10th) was a "terrible opinion" - but i'll wait and see :armfold


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Seb your prediction was a ferocious form of super AIDS - everything was COMPLETELY WRONG, get over it. And it's made even worse (if that's possible) after the way you browbeat Renegade for having the different AND CORRECT opinion that Leicester would struggle. Mikal doesn't need to defend himself any more from the interrogation.

Also Vader, you're from the arse end of Manchester, I don't think that puts you in any position to criticise another place.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

:trips10

you're from hull. that's like jade goody calling jessica alba ugly, you absolute cabbage.

if you had a clue about football (you support hull, so you don't) you'd understand the idea of a rivalry, you know... not liking somewhere?

i'm glad you've finally grown a spine though and shown some personality. i bet you haven't shown this much determination since trying to find your dad in a weatherspoons line up.

i'm from the dead centre of manchester. you know, the popular bit? unless you mean where I was born? which was a nice village where the idea of trouble is someone not picking up litter.

I understand that you've gotta get your last posts in this thread, you won't be joining it next season of course. please don't take your anger out on the patrons of this section who've put their effort into entertaining the masses.

don't you have any more 4 year old posts to rep?

:vader

EDIT: I'll also add that it's obvious that I wasn't serious towards the snail guy, look at my last reply to the guy. Let your hair down a bit pal, listen to some whale sounds. Take a walk. Actually, night time in Hull? Yeah don't take a walk.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Too much faith in Leicester and a lack of faith in Chelsea is why I laughed at that prediction. Personally I thought Leicester be in the top 6, 6th to be exact. 

Good call on Hull I guess ha.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Vader said:


> I understand that you've gotta get your last posts in this thread, you won't be joining it next season of course.


Vader'd. :vader


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I was right about Leicester :fergie

it's the small victories sometimes lads 

Seb refuses to admit he's ever wrong tho sooooo :armfold

8*D


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Renegade™;67986178 said:


> I was right about Leicester :fergie
> 
> it's the small victories sometimes lads
> 
> ...


Happy to admit when i'm wrong - have you seen my avatar? There's a difference between being wrong (which is 99% certain with PL table predictions) and having a 'terrible opinion'.

Leicester were a strange case, they basically gave up under Ranieri, and certainly looked a top 6 team after sacking him. Had a fantastic run in the CL as well which they clearly prioritised over the league.

Were you right about Leicester then, did you predict them 12th?

Perhaps you had them lower down the table, but then again I didn't have Man Utd winning the league :torres


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Mocking pre-season table predictions is FUUUUUUUN. *


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Seb said:


> Happy to admit when i'm wrong - have you seen my avatar? There's a difference between being wrong (which is 99% certain with PL table predictions) and having a 'terrible opinion'.
> 
> Leicester were a strange case, they basically gave up under Ranieri, and certainly looked a top 6 team after sacking him. Had a fantastic run in the CL as well which they clearly prioritised over the league.
> 
> ...


I really cbf looking back to find exactly where I predicted they'd finish but I feel it was 7th or 8th :hmm:

I do find it odd how they suddenly remembered how to fitba once Ranieri got the sack, considering he was the man who got them to the position of champs the season before

yeah well look, it was just a pre season predic ya know :hoganutd


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Renegade™;67993242 said:


> I really cbf looking back to find exactly where I predicted they'd finish but I feel it was 7th or 8th :hmm:
> 
> I do find it odd how they suddenly remembered how to fitba once Ranieri got the sack, considering he was the man who got them to the position of champs the season before
> 
> yeah well look, it was just a pre season predic ya know :hoganutd


I heard that Ranieri was visiting his mother a lot during the week so he wasn't there for training. Once it came to the weekend he would completely change up the line up and tactics. So basically what they were training on all week was completely thrown out of the window.
As soon as he was sacked and as you said they improved.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Fuck was hoping for one more day of Arsenal sorrow


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Easily the better team and should have been an embarrassing scoreline really. Hasn't been mentioned because it hasn't cost them as they had the league won but Chelsea defensively haven't been good at all for the past couple of months now. Looked today like a team that went into holiday mode after the West Brom game and couldn't turn it back on. *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Well... Thank fuck for the transfer market.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

I was working that match 100% search of course. Just got back anyway actually happy Arsenal won really didn't want Chelsea getting the double. I know Spurs in the CL and all, same as City and maybe Liverpool but I think Arsenal had the better season based on the fact they have the second biggest trophy in England while the others are trophy-less.

Maybe being in the Europa league might be a blessing in disguise for them.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

This is a post i made on a Arsenal fans forum a couple of days ago. 



> Why the vast majority are worried about Per i do not know. This 3-5-2 we have been playing recently will work perfectly for him. For the majority of his Arsenal career he has been left totally exposed by kamikaze full backs and a non existent holding midfielder. Prime Baresi and Maldini would get exposed while playing for this Arsenal team. Pers football brain and reading of the game is top class. You could count on one hand the number of times in his entire stint at Arsenal when he has been skinned when he is being run at with his back to goal. The amount of last gasp challenges he makes that go unnoticed is a complete injustice to the guy. He struggles big time when the ball is played in behind and he has to chase a player but that is where he has received very little help from his full backs at Arsenal. He does not have that problem with Germany as the likes of Lahm provide cover, also with Germany he has protection from the midfield.
> 
> If we adopt the same tactics as the City semi final when the midfield sat deep with 5 across the back when Per will flourish, he wins nearly all his ariel battles and is very underrated on the ball i have no doubts what so ever about him. I have seen the guy first hand totally back pocket the likes of Aguero, Lewandowski,Sturridge on numerous occasions but you will never hear about that in the press. If he was English no way would the media have jumped on him like they have. He has over 100 caps for Germany for a reason
> 
> Chelsea can be got at big time. We showed that in the home game earlier this season. We absolutely murdered them in the first half and looked levels above. Other than when they smashed UTD at home i cant recall when i have watched Chelsea this season and thought they looked anything special. They have a top manager who has them well drilled and organized. Kante and Matic are solid in the middle of the park and Hazard is obviously the man who makes the difference but i still believe they are ultra suspect at the back. If Wellers starts up top his pace can expose and cause them big problems. I honestly believe a scenario of us beating them quite comfortably is possible. If we get the first goal early it will settle us big time and as i already said we can cause them all sorts of problems but in typical Arsenal fashion i do not see that happening, I do not think we will get crushed like a lot are thinking but i cant see us winning the game. I just see them winning the midfield battle and over powering us. I expect a close game with Chelsea winning by the odd goal, 1-0 or 2-1 would be my prediction


Think i pretty much nailed it apart from the result :smile2:

Top class performance today. We won the midfield battle which was vital. Thought the missed chance would come back to haunt us and they nearly did but we got what we deserved in the end. Credit to Xhaka today. I have shit on him pretty much all season but he was top draw. Every Arsenal player delivered. 

Danny Welbeck is the best footballer in the history of the game without the ball. Work rate and attitude absolutely immense but fucking hell the guy is a terrible finisher

Delighted for Wenger, He really should knock it on the head now and get out on a high but he wont do. One great performance should not mask over 10 month of abject shit


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Watford have appointed Marco Silva to take over on a two year deal

Personally, I think he's too good for them. Southampton and Leicester seemed feasible too. Watford are a nothing club.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Glad to see he's staying in the premier league.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Unless he was going to Porto (or maybe Inter), I never saw him leaving England. He'll end up dumped for the next person on the Pozzo merry-go-round unless he massively overachieves.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

T'Challa said:


> I was working that match 100% search of course. Just got back anyway actually happy Arsenal won really didn't want Chelsea getting the double. I know Spurs in the CL and all, same as City and maybe Liverpool but* I think Arsenal had the better season based on the fact they have the second biggest trophy in England while the others are trophy-less.*
> 
> Maybe being in the Europa league might be a blessing in disguise for them.


It's not that simple, they were humiliated in Europe and finished 5th in the League - what if this causes Alexis to leave? Or diminishes their ability to attract world class players in the summer? Winning the FA Cup is great but it's way down the priority list for top clubs.

I suppose the side-effect of the Cup win is it does strengthen Wenger's position when he renews for another 2+ years, which will no doubt delight Arsenal fans :smugwenger


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Seb said:


> It's not that simple, they were humiliated in Europe and finished 5th in the League - what if this causes Alexis to leave? Or diminishes their ability to attract world class players in the summer? Winning the FA Cup is great but it's way down the priority list for top clubs.
> 
> I suppose the side-effect of the Cup win is it does strengthen Wenger's position when he renews for another 2+ years, which will no doubt delight Arsenal fans :smugwenger


I get what you're saying maybe I leave Spurs out of it but City and Liverpool has disappointing season especially City. You know Spurs would love to have won a cup this season though.
I still think this is better for Arsenal in the long run minus keeping Wenger which I'm happy about him staying as well.


----------



## Bun Dem (Apr 2, 2017)

So happy we won a trophy at the end of this horror of a season. Especially against such a twat of a side like Chelsea. But Wenger still needs to go into the sunset and somewhat keep his legacy intact. No need to suffer through another season like this one again.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Nobody cares about the FA Cup these days apart from the winners. Enjoy looking back on your more successful season every Thursday night next season though. City and Liverpool gonna be hella jealous of you. *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Sucks to lose it, but hopefully this will be the pick up the ass the board need to realise we are far from challenging in Europe. It's hard to criticise a team that wins 30 games, but we have to realise that we were trash away from home vs the top 6. 1 win, 1 draw and 3 losses. We were actually only good vs Arsenal and United at home, so there has to be a lot of improvement in that area.

I hope and pray that I do not have to watch Matic in a Chelsea shirt ever again.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I've missed pessimistic bordering on negative Joel. Good to have you back buddy. *


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm a United Fan just saying.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

#WengerIn :lol

2 more years at the very least


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Least surprising news of the year.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

With a packet of sweets and a cheeky smile Wenger...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Wenger's going out of his way to make me despise him with a passion now. :no:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869905197010751489

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869963670633291776


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

That testimonial looks stacked.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

End of this season, Sunderland finished bottom and got £93.4m

End of last season, Leicester win the league and got £93.2m

The TV deal :done


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

The money in the Prem is obscene. I still can't believe promotion gets Huddersfield an extra £200mil and we're still probably looking at spending £4mil of that on wage rises. The money that gets thrown around is another world.

I will also definitely be watching that testimonial. Man Utd used to be my favourite Prem team to watch back in the day because I really liked Park Ji-Sung and it looks to have most of my favourite players from that era. Giggs, Scholes, Park, VDS, Fletch, Dimmy, Gazza and Ferdinand. Gonna be a nostalgia kick to see all those guys back in a United shirt. Anyone else remember when the Utd team wasn't full of cunts?

They also got my national footballing hero in Eiður Guðjohnsen and quite a few players I always used to love watching. Abidal, Keane, Lampard, Seedorf, Carragher, Duff, Garcia. This testimonial will be must-see.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

T'Challa said:


> I get what you're saying maybe I leave Spurs out of it but City and Liverpool has disappointing season especially City. You know Spurs would love to have won a cup this season though.
> I still think this is better for Arsenal in the long run minus keeping Wenger which I'm happy about him staying as well.


What? Liverpool have had a great season. We achieved what were aiming for. Top 4. A trophy would be nice but top 4 was the aim for sure this year. Anything above top 4 was unrealistic. Spurs have a better squad then us as do Chelsea and Man City so not sure how we should be disappointed with where we finished


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Looking back on things we really should have made a play for 3rd place battling the top 2. Pretty much all our losses came in matches we should have won. Bournemouth, Burnley, Hull, Swansea & Palace should have been solid wins yet we dropped 15 points from those matches alone. Then draws again against the likes of Sunderland and Bournemouth. The Leicester loss i'll dismiss because you know rejuvenation post manager sacking is unfortunately a thing.

Glad we got top 4 but yeah in hindsight messed ourselves up a bit.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

We definitely should have finished 3rd in the end. We pretty much had it in our hands but we kept dropping silly points again at home in the run in esp. I'm pleased of course with a top four finish. It's what we targeted at the start of the season and it's what we got. The FA Cup run was a disappointment though and it's a shame we underperformed in the LC semis.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874515933418708992
I read a seperate news article the other day saying they're considering 11:30am kick offs, too. Wouldn't surprise me either way tbh.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843809530085621760
Snuck up on everyone. Predicting Newcastle away for Liverpool.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

predicting Brighton at Old Trafford for Utd

likely will get Chelsea at the Bridge tho :hoganutd


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Everton vs West Ham 
Newcastle vs Liverpool 
Arsenal vs West Brom 
United vs Huddersfield 
Swansea vs Man City 
Palace vs Spurs
Watford vs Chelsea 
Stoke vs Bournemouth 
Southampton vs Leicester 
Burnley vs Brighton 

sounds about right for a first prem week


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Opening Day Fixtures*

Arsenal v Leicester
Brighton v Manchester City
Chelsea v Burnley
Crystal Palace v Huddersfield
Everton v Stoke
Manchester United v West Ham
Newcastle v Tottenham
Southampton v Swansea
Watford v Liverpool
West Brom v Bournemouth


----------

